# Επικαιρότητα, γεγονότα και απόψεις > Ειδήσεις >  Ανάθεση στην ΟΤΕ ΑΕ συγκεκριμένων Αστικών Κέντρων για ανάπτυξη τεχνολογίας VDSL vectoring στο δίκτυο πρόσβασης (Α Φάση)

## nnn

Δελτίο Τύπου: 
* Ανάθεση στον ΟΤΕ των ΑΚ για τα οποία έχει εκδηλώσει ενδιαφέρον για εισαγωγή της τεχνολογίας vectoring στο πλαίσιο της διαδικασίας της Α’ Φάσης της Πρώτης Ανάθεσης περιοχών για την ανάπτυξη δικτύου VDSL Vectoring*, όπως ορίζεται στο Παράρτημα 3 της ΑΠ ΕΕΤΤ 792/07/22.12.2016 (ΦΕΚ 4505//30.12.2016)

----------


## Andreaslar

*Α/Α  * 
 10 
*Ονομασία Α/Κ* 
  ΑΛΥΣΙΔΑ
*Αριθμός καμπινών με απόσταση ³ 550μ (εκτός Rural)*
 152     
*Αριθμός καμπινών αιτήματος ανάπτυξης NGA αρχιτεκτονικής (VDSL)*
128)  
* Ποσοστό*
84%



Κάποια εξήγηση επί αυτού; Το κέντρο αλυσίδα θα το καλύψει ο ΟΤΕ κατά 84% ? δλδ 128 καμπίνες από τις 154



Γράφει αναλυτικά και ποια καφάο θα αλλάξουν!

Αντε μωρε όνειρο!


q4/2017 γράφει!

----------


## Atheros

Ευαγγέλιο !!!!!

----------


## Hellraiser76

Ναι και προφανως το υπολοιπο ποσοστο οι εναλλακτικοι...παντως μου αρεσει που ακομα ο ΟΤΕ δεν εχει καλυψει με VDSL ολη την Ελλαδα,και τη μιση Αθηνα,και περασε ηδη στην επομενη φαση!

----------


## Rookie

Το Α/Κ ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΑΣ συμπεριλαμβάνεται στα Α/Κ ΑΜΠΕΛΟΚΗΠΩΝ ή απλώς το ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΑΣ δεν συμπεριλαμβάνεται σε πρώτη φάση στο πρόγραμμα?

----------


## Nikiforos

οσα Α/Κ δεν αναφερονται καν εκει μεσα οπως το Α/Κ ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ για παραδειγμα και πολλα αλλα τι σημαινει αυτο? επειδη δεν εχουν ακομα VDSL να υποθεσω ή οτι δεν θα πανε σε αυτη την τεχνολογια? μπορει βεβαια σε επομενες φασεις εφοσον αυτη ειναι η Α.
στο τελος αλλοι θα εχουν τρελες ταχυτητες και ακομα εμεις στην ADSL.... :Twisted Evil:  :Thumb down:

----------


## Hellraiser76

Αυτο ακριβως σημαινει...οτι δεν βλεπεις καν να αναφερεται δεν εχει VDSL.Ελλαδα 2017!

----------


## Nikiforos

> Αυτο ακριβως σημαινει...οτι δεν βλεπεις καν να αναφερεται δεν εχει VDSL.Ελλαδα 2017!


ακομα και στο κεντρο Αθηνας ακομα δεν εχουμε.....τι να πει κανεις, καλλιο αργα παρα ποτε βεβαια, αλλα με τους ρυθμους που πανε ανα περιοχη, αλλοι θα εχουν 100mbps και ακομα θα ειμαστε στην ADSL εμεις εδω περα.
Βεβαια το Α/Κ Αλυσιδα δεν εχει τελειωσει ακομα, γινονται εργασιες σε παρα πολλα σημεια.

----------


## sdikr

> οσα Α/Κ δεν αναφερονται καν εκει μεσα οπως το Α/Κ ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ για παραδειγμα και πολλα αλλα τι σημαινει αυτο? επειδη δεν εχουν ακομα VDSL να υποθεσω ή οτι δεν θα πανε σε αυτη την τεχνολογια? μπορει βεβαια σε επομενες φασεις εφοσον αυτη ειναι η Α.
> στο τελος αλλοι θα εχουν τρελες ταχυτητες και ακομα εμεις στην ADSL....


Οχι αυτό μπορεί να το έχουν ζητήσει οι εναλλακτικοί όποτε θα πρέπει να περιμένουμε και απο αυτούς ανακοίνωση,  άντε τυχεροί δεν θα χρειαστεί να πάτε στον ΟΤΕ

----------


## Hellraiser76

Και να θελουμε να παμε δεν μας καταδεχεται ο ΟΤΕ...απο την αλλη χαρα μεγαλη εσυ που δεν θα χρειαστεις να μοιραστεις τον ΟΤΕ με τα μιασματα των εναλλακτικων! :ROFL:

----------


## vaggos_fromhell

Μπορεί κάποιος να μου εξηγήσει ακριβώς τι κάνει αυτή η τεχνολογία; Από τα λίγα που έχω καταλάβει μειώνεται ο ήδη υπάρχων θόρυβος στη γραμμή;

----------


## sdikr

> Και να θελουμε να παμε δεν μας καταδεχεται ο ΟΤΕ...απο την αλλη χαρα μεγαλη εσυ που δεν θα χρειαστεις να μοιραστεις τον ΟΤΕ με τα μιασματα των εναλλακτικων!


Αν θεωρείς τον εαυτό σου μίασμα δεν θα σου χαλάσω χατήρι

Το θέμα όμως με το Vectoring είναι αυτό, θα πάρουν και οι εναλλακτικοί περιοχές που θα δώσουν αυτοί το vdsl/vectoring, Ειδικά δε για περιοχές που δεν υπάρχει αυτή την στιγμή καμπίνα απο τον ΟΤΕ

----------


## ToninoGR

Για καποιο λογο δεν μου ανοιγει απο το κινητο το attached file.Μπορει καποιος να κανει ενα post το link;Ευχαριστω.
Ακομα και στη σελιδα της ΕΕΤΤ μου βγαζει μια σελιδα που μπορει να διαβασει μονο ο Nio απο το Matrix.

----------


## matelas

"Ο συνολικός αριθμός υπαίθριων καμπινών ενεργού εξοπλισμού (ΥΚΕΕ) NGA την* 6η Οκτωβρίου 2017* θα ανέρχεται σε 12.975 σε 357 ΑΚ ΟΤΕ"

Ευχάριστα νέα, και επιτέλους έχουμε μια λίστα όχι μόνο με τα ΑΚ αλλά και με τα καφαο. Να περιμένουμε ανακοινώσεις και από τους εναλλακτικούς σύντομα;

Και για να γκρινιάξω και λίγο, το καφαο μου είναι απ έξω.  :Evil:   :Razz:  Έχει με σειρά όλα τα γειτονικά και το δικό μου απ' έξω.  :Sorry:

----------


## sdikr

> Μπορεί κάποιος να μου εξηγήσει ακριβώς τι κάνει αυτή η τεχνολογία; Από τα λίγα που έχω καταλάβει μειώνεται ο ήδη υπάρχων θόρυβος στη γραμμή;


Έχει να κάνει με την διαχείριση του φάσματος (συχνότητες, ισχύ κλπ) για όλες τις γραμμές με αποτέλεσμα να μπορούν να ανεβάσουν την ταχύτητα χωρίς να επηρεάζουν η μια γραμμή την άλλη.

----------


## Hellraiser76

> Αν θεωρείς τον εαυτό σου μίασμα δεν θα σου χαλάσω χατήρι
> 
> Το θέμα όμως με το Vectoring είναι αυτό, θα πάρουν και οι εναλλακτικοί περιοχές που θα δώσουν αυτοί το vdsl/vectoring, Ειδικά δε για περιοχές που δεν υπάρχει αυτή την στιγμή καμπίνα απο τον ΟΤΕ


Μπα εσυ και οι ομοιοι σου μας βλεπεις ετσι....πληροφοριακα να σου πω οτι ο ΟΤΕ σαν καθολικος παροχος ειχε την υποχρεωση να δωσει VDSL σε ΟΛΗ ΤΗΝ ΕΠΙΚΡΑΤΕΙΑ και οχι να περιμενουμε απο τους εναλλακτικους μπας και δωσουν vectoring καπου το 2019!

Αλλα αυτα για ατομα σαν και σενα ειναι ψιλα γραμματα ποσο μαλλον οταν εχουν καποια επαγγελματικη σχεση με τον ΟΤΕ...

----------


## vaggos_fromhell

> Έχει να κάνει με την διαχείριση του φάσματος (συχνότητες, ισχύ κλπ) για όλες τις γραμμές με αποτέλεσμα να μπορούν να ανεβάσουν την ταχύτητα χωρίς να επηρεάζουν η μια γραμμή την άλλη.


αυτό έχει ως αποτέλεσμα την αύξηση του attainable rate μιας γραμμής;

----------


## nnn

> Μπα εσυ και οι ομοιοι σου μας βλεπεις ετσι....πληροφοριακα να σου πω οτι ο ΟΤΕ σαν καθολικος παροχος ειχε την υποχρεωση να δωσει VDSL σε ΟΛΗ ΤΗΝ ΕΠΙΚΡΑΤΕΙΑ και οχι να περιμενουμε απο τους εναλλακτικους μπας και δωσουν vectoring καπου το 2019!
> 
> Αλλα αυτα για ατομα σαν και σενα ειναι ψιλα γραμματα ποσο μαλλον οταν εχουν καποια επαγγελματικη σχεση με τον ΟΤΕ...


Κάτι δεν ξέρεις καλά, σχετικά με το Vectoring και το VDSL. Ξαναδιάβασε τα και τα λέμε μετά.

----------


## sdikr

> Μπα εσυ και οι ομοιοι σου μας βλεπεις ετσι....πληροφοριακα να σου πω οτι ο ΟΤΕ σαν καθολικος παροχος ειχε την υποχρεωση να δωσει VDSL σε ΟΛΗ ΤΗΝ ΕΠΙΚΡΑΤΕΙΑ και οχι να περιμενουμε απο τους εναλλακτικους μπας και δωσουν vectoring καπου το 2019!
> 
> Αλλα αυτα για ατομα σαν και σενα ειναι ψιλα γραμματα ποσο μαλλον οταν εχουν καποια επαγγελματικη σχεση με τον ΟΤΕ...


Πληροφοριακά να σου πω οτι έχεις μπλέξει το τι είναι καθολική υπηρεσία και το τι οχι, 
Αυτή την στιγμή είναι μόνο η τηλεφωνία  και μάντεψε, δεν είναι πλέον ο ΟΤΕ


Δεν έχω επαγγελματική σχέση με τον ΟΤΕ,  όποτε move on

----------


## sakels

Απ ότι κατάλαβα στις περιοχές που ήδη είχε καμπίνες ο ΟΤΕ αυτές κατοχύρωσε. (?)

----------


## Hellraiser76

> Κάτι δεν ξέρεις καλά, σχετικά με το Vectoring και το VDSL. Ξαναδιάβασε τα και τα λέμε μετά.


Mια χαρα ξερω τι ειναι το vectoring...αντι λοιπον για προτροπες απαντησε στο απλουστατο ερωτημα!Ισχυει οτι ο ΟΤΕ δεν εχει καλυψει με VDSL ολη την Ελλαδα και τωρα μεσω του Vectoring θα χωθουν και οι εναλλακτικοι για να καλυψουν με VDSL καποιες περιοχες και στη συνεχεια να δωσουν και vectoring;Αν ισχυει σε περιοχες οπως ο Κορυδαλλος που ειμαι εγω εξαιτιας της αχρηστειας του ΟΤΕ θα δει VDSL απο το 2019 και μετα ρεαλιστικα παντα μιας και απο τους εναλλακτικους δεν περιμενεις να δεις γρηγορα αποτελεσματα;

----------


## MIKU

Επειδή δεν μου ανοίγει, μπ[ορεί κάποιος να μου πει , αν είναι μέσα το Α/Κ Πεντέλης;

----------


## sakels

> Επειδή δεν μου ανοίγει, μπ[ορεί κάποιος να μου πει , αν είναι μέσα το Α/Κ Πεντέλης;


Είναι με ποσοστό κάλυψης 100 % δηλαδή σε όλες τις καμπίνες

- - - Updated - - -

Να κάνω άλλη μια ερώτηση πχ στο ακ Αμπελοκήπων έχει την μικρότερη δυνατή κάλυψη 80%. Τις υπόλοιπες καμπίνες με πια λογική δεν τις περιλαμβάνει.  Τότε γιατί τις εγκατέστησε???

----------


## adiS

Τέλη του Χρόνου μια χαρά έκατσε λίγη και το συμβόλαιο μου!  :Smile:  Το θέμα είναι δεν ξέρω σε ποιο cabin ανήκω...

----------


## cranky

Αν πάς στον κατανεμητή της οικοδομής σου, γράφει κάπου έναν αριθμό.
Αυτός ο αριθμός, είναι της καμπίνας που σας δίνει τηλεφωνία.

----------


## adiS

Ευχαριστώ πολυ  :Smile:  
Σχεδόν όλες τις καινούργιες τις καμπίνες της έχουν βάλει οπότε θα βρω και την καινούργια που θα είμαι  :Smile:  να σε καλα

----------


## deniSun

Πολύ καλό.

----------


## psolord

Για αυτό δεν έχουν ενεργοποιηθεί ακόμα οι καμπίνες στο Περιστέρι σε VDSL mode?

----------


## ToninoGR

Μηπως τελικα αυτος να ηταν ο κυριος λογος που καθυστερουν οι αναβαθμισεις σε ολη την χωρα αλλα και ειδικοτερα στο κεντρο της πρωτευουσας στα κατα τοπους ΑΚ;Μηπως περιμεναν οι 3 "μεγαλοι" να χωριστουν οι δημοι για vectoring για να πιασουν δουλεια;Γιατι η αληθεια ειναι οτι αν επεφταν ολα στον ΟΤΕ το "vdsl καλυψη εως το 2020" με τα οσα εχουμε δει ολοι στις περιοχες διαμονης μας αλλα και την ταχυτητα των εργων αναβαθμισης γενικως το 2020 φανταζε πολυ κοντινο.

----------


## bazzil

Για δυτική Θεσσαλονίκη δεν έχει κάτι. Ελπίζω μα μην μετρήσουμε πολλές ολυμπιάδες...

----------


## dimitris_13

Αυτο ειναι μονο για vectoring η και για VDSL 50 Mbps? Η καμπινα μου δεν δινει VDSL γιατι δεν εχει ρευμα.

----------


## Atheros

Τελικά όταν με το καλό είναι διαθέσιμο το vectoring από καμπίνα κάπου στα τέλη του έτους για τα περισσότερα KV ή παραπέρα για τα υπόλοιπα, οι εναλλακτικοί πάροχοι θα δίνουν συνδέσεις 100Mbps  αγοράζοντας χονδρική από τον ΟΤΕ ή θα πρέπει κάποιος άν θέλει να έχει τέτοιες ταχύτητες αναγκαστικά να γίνει συνδρομητής cosmote;ή να αρκεστεί στο 50άρι vdsl;

----------


## Hetfield

> Μηπως τελικα αυτος να ηταν ο κυριος λογος που καθυστερουν οι αναβαθμισεις σε ολη την χωρα αλλα και ειδικοτερα στο κεντρο της πρωτευουσας στα κατα τοπους ΑΚ;Μηπως περιμεναν οι 3 "μεγαλοι" να χωριστουν οι δημοι για vectoring για να πιασουν δουλεια;Γιατι η αληθεια ειναι οτι αν επεφταν ολα στον ΟΤΕ το "vdsl καλυψη εως το 2020" με τα οσα εχουμε δει ολοι στις περιοχες διαμονης μας αλλα και την ταχυτητα των εργων αναβαθμισης γενικως το 2020 φανταζε πολυ κοντινο.


Οχι δεν ειναι αυτος.
Ο λογος ειναι πολυ απλος - τα εργα (εν μεσω γραφειοκρατιας) ειναι τεραστια, πολυπλοκα και μαζικα, δεν μπορουν να γινουν ολα σε ενα κλικ.
Μερικοι απλα δεν μπορουν να το κατανοησουν - προφανως λογω αγνοιας.

----------


## rozak

> *Α/Α  * 
>  10 
> *Ονομασία Α/Κ* 
>   ΑΛΥΣΙΔΑ
> *Αριθμός καμπινών με απόσταση ³ 550μ (εκτός Rural)*
>  152     
> *Αριθμός καμπινών αιτήματος ανάπτυξης NGA αρχιτεκτονικής (VDSL)*
> 128)  
> * Ποσοστό*
> ...


Μιλάμε φτιάχτηκα τρελά: *440-221	440	ΑΛΥΣΙΔΑ	221	VDSL-VECTORING	Q4/2017*

ΥΓ. Το συμβόλαιό μου λήγει 9/17...

----------


## nikoslykos

Αν καταλαβα καλα η περιοχη μου στο 2ο excel λεει Q4 2017. Οποτε μεχρι τοτε θα εχουν μπει οι νεες καμπινες ;;; η καταλαβαινω λαθος ;

----------


## MitsosLarissa

Τα νεύρα μου τα χάπια μου!!!  :Very angry:   :Very angry:   :Very angry: 

Ακαδημία Λάρισας δεν έχει καθόλου!!!  :Wall:   :Wall: 

Οπότε ακόμα και το "απλό" VDSL το ξεχνάω και θα το βλέπω ΜΟΝΟ στην ύπνο μου!!!

----------


## Raven84

Το "ΥΚΕΕ/ΥΚΚ" ειναι ο αριθμος του καφαο;

----------


## GeorgeH

Μα καλά είναι δυνατόν στο ΑΚ Φαλήρου να έχουμε 88% κάλυψη VDSL και να βλέπω στο πλάνο Q1/2019; Δηλαδή έλεος...

----------


## Andreaslar

ΑΛΥΣΊΔΑ Δεν εχει το καφαο μου! Θα τρελαθώ...
Θα το αναλάβει δλδ άλλος πάροχος ως το 2019;

----------


## MIKU

[QUOTE=sakels;6121399]Είναι με ποσοστό κάλυψης 100 % δηλαδή σε όλες τις καμπίνες

Ευχαριστώ!Άρα εμείς εδώ θα 'εχουμε με οτε;;

----------


## Archon

65	ΙΠΠΟΔΡΟΜΟΣ	148	142	96%

450-428	450	ΙΠΠΟΔΡΟΜΟΥ	428	VDSL-VECTORING	Q3/2017

 :Yahooooo: 

Αν ειναι και σε λογικες τιμες, θα εχει ενδιαφερον. Η ταχυτητα εχει κλεισει? 100/10?

----------


## MIKU

Να ρωτήσω, εμένα η περιοχή μου θα εχει 100% από οτε.Οι άλλες 2 θα μπορέσουν να δώσουν ή θα είναι μονοπώλιο οτε;;

----------


## lghikas

> Η ταχυτητα εχει κλεισει? 100/10?


Κάτι από μέσα, χωρίς να με πάρει η μπάλα, εικάζεται 100/50. Θα δείξει όμως γιατί το εμπορικό τμήμα στο τέλος θ' αποφασίσει χαχα !

----------


## McAriotatos

> Για δυτική Θεσσαλονίκη δεν έχει κάτι. Ελπίζω μα μην μετρήσουμε πολλές ολυμπιάδες...


Περίμενε ντε, ακόμα δεν τελείωσε το Μετρό  :Razz:

----------


## nikoslykos

Παιδια θα μπορουσε να μου εξηγησει καποιος τι σημαινει ακριβως αυτο ; 

464-103	464	ΧΑΙΔΑΡΙ	103	VDSL-VECTORING	 Q4/2017

Για να καταλαβω. Απλα θα μπουν νεες καμπινες σε διαφορα σημεια της περιοχης μου ; Μπορω να καταλαβω καπως αν θα μπει καποια κοντα μου ;

Επισης αυτο 

161	ΧΑΪΔΑΡΙ	86	70	81%

Σημαινει οτι ο ΟΤΕ θα καλυψει το 81% της περιοχης ; και το υπολοιπο 19% οι υπολοιποι παροχοι ; Εβαλα προσφατα ΟΤΕ εντω μεταξυ...θαχει πλακα να μην με καλυπτει ο ΟΤΕ εδω που ειμαι.

----------


## anderm

Θα δεις στον κατανεμητή της οικίας σου τον αριθμό του ΚΑΦΑΟ που είναι το δεύτερο νούμερο στη λίστα. 464 είναι ο κωδικός του DSLAM 103 ο αριθμος της καμπινας.

----------


## nikoslykos

> Θα δεις στον κατανεμητή της οικίας σου τον αριθμό του ΚΑΦΑΟ που είναι το δεύτερο νούμερο στη λίστα. 464 είναι ο κωδικός του DSLAM 103 ο αριθμος της καμπινας.


Δεν εχουμε καποιο κουτι τη πολυκατοικια μεσα...μονο κατι σκορπια καλωδια.... αυτο εννοεις ; η το κουτι του ΟΤΕ εξω στη κολωνα ;

----------


## manicx

Q2 2018 Αγία Παρασκευή. 14 μήνες υπομονή στα χοντρά...  :Sad:  Δεν μπορώ να περιμένω!!!

----------


## pcgod

Θα γίνει κάτι αντίστοιχο για το rural δικτυο ; Ξέρουμε κάτι;

----------


## emeliss

> Θα γίνει κάτι αντίστοιχο για το rural δικτυο ; Ξέρουμε κάτι;


Το rural είναι άλλο έργο. Έχουν ανακοινωθεί οι περιοχές εκεί από καιρό, πολλές λειτουργούν ήδη και οι υπόλοιπες  θα είναι σύντομα έτοιμες.

----------


## Atheros

> Παιδια θα μπορουσε να μου εξηγησει καποιος τι σημαινει ακριβως αυτο ; 
> 
> 464-103	464	ΧΑΙΔΑΡΙ	103	VDSL-VECTORING	 Q4/2017
> 
> Για να καταλαβω. Απλα θα μπουν νεες καμπινες σε διαφορα σημεια της περιοχης μου ; Μπορω να καταλαβω καπως αν θα μπει καποια κοντα μου ;



Το καφάο 103 είναι στη Φειδίου κοντά στον Αη Γιώργη. Από εκεί παίρνω κι εγώ. Αφού είναι στη λίστα σημαίνει πως όταν αλλαχτεί και συνδεθεί εντός του προσεχούς τριμήνου στο κέντρο με οπτική, θα δίνει και vectoring 100Μbps σε απόσταση 200-300 μέτρα.Φυσικά και δεν πρόκειται να ανανεώσω σε καμιά περίπτωση μέχρι να γίνει διαθέσιμο και να πάω κατευθείαν στην πιο γρήγορη ταχύτητα με την καλύτερη εκείνη τη στιγμή τιμή.....

----------


## nikosmelt

Πώς μπορώ να βρω τον κωδικό του ΚΑΦΑΟ μου;

----------


## cranky

Τον γράφει στον κατανεμητή της πολυκατοικίας σου.

----------


## deniSun

> Πώς μπορώ να βρω τον κωδικό του ΚΑΦΑΟ μου;


Απ έξω από τον κατανεμητή της πολυκατικοίας σου υπάρχει ένα νούμερο (και από κάτω τα όρια).
πχ 141 20-40.
Τα πρώτα τρία νούμερα είναι ο αριθμός του καφάο.

----------


## nikosmelt

> Απ έξω από τον κατανεμητή της πολυκατικοίας σου υπάρχει ένα νούμερο (και από κάτω τα όρια).
> πχ 141 20-40.
> Τα πρώτα τρία νούμερα είναι ο αριθμός του καφάο.



Thanks! Θα το τσεκάρω. Το κακάο είναι ακριβώς μπροστά από την οικοδομή μου.

----------


## ATH789

Hi all,
how can i find out, if my adress is inside of OTEs Vectoring Plan?

Regards

----------


## cranky

> Το κακάο είναι ακριβώς μπροστά από την οικοδομή μου.


 :ROFL:  

Άλλο το «*κακάο*», άλλο το «*καφάο*».  :Laughing:

----------


## deniSun

> Thanks! Θα το τσεκάρω. Το κακάο είναι ακριβώς μπροστά από την οικοδομή μου.


Πολύ πιθανό να είναι αυτό.
Δεν είναι όμως απόλυτο.

----------


## pcgod

> Το rural είναι άλλο έργο. Έχουν ανακοινωθεί οι περιοχές εκεί από καιρό, πολλές λειτουργούν ήδη και οι υπόλοιπες  θα είναι σύντομα έτοιμες.


Το ξερω αυτό... εννοώ αν γινει και vectoring στις καμπίνες του rural

----------


## nikosmelt

> Άλλο το «κακάο», άλλο το «καφάο».



Αχαχαχαχαχα!!!!

----------


## deniSun

> Αχαχαχαχαχα!!!!


πχ σε εμένα υπάρχουν μπροστά μου δύο καφάο το ένα στα 20μ και το άλλο στα 30.
Και το τετράγωνο παίρνει από την πίσω πλευρά στα ~20μ.

----------


## nikosmelt

Με το δεδομένο ότι στην οικοδομή έχω 3 πρώην οτετζηδες έχω βάσιμες ελπίδες...  :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :Razz:

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

Το Αστικό Κέντρο του *Γηροκομείου* (Αθήνα), δεν το βλέπω...  :Crying:   :Sorry:  Δεν έχουν ούτε διαθέσιμη πόρτα, για 50άρι VDSL εδώ...

----------


## deniSun

> Με το δεδομένο ότι στην οικοδομή έχω 3 πρώην οτετζηδες έχω βάσιμες ελπίδες...


Βύσμα...

----------


## cranky

> ..., δεν το βλέπω...   Δεν έχουν ούτε διαθέσιμη πόρτα, για 50άρι VDSL εδώ...


Σε παρακολουθάνε, και βλέπουν οτι τους βρίζεις.

----------


## lehrer

Καλησπέρα!
Εγώ έχω vdsl από ΟΤΕ. Είμαι συνδεδεμένος σε καμπίνα. Το κέντρο μου όμως δεν υπάρχει στη λίστα. Αυτό τι σημαίνει; 
α) ότι στην καμπίνα αυτή το vectoring θα το αναλάβει εναλλακτικός πάροχος; ή
β) ότι η καμπίνα αυτή θα μείνει στο vdsl;

- - - Updated - - -

Καλησπέρα!
Εγώ έχω vdsl από ΟΤΕ. Είμαι συνδεδεμένος σε καμπίνα. Το κέντρο μου όμως δεν υπάρχει στη λίστα. Αυτό τι σημαίνει; 
α) ότι στην καμπίνα αυτή το vectoring θα το αναλάβει εναλλακτικός πάροχος; ή
β) ότι η καμπίνα αυτή θα εξακολουθήσει να παρέχει μόνο vdsl;

----------


## emeliss

> Το ξερω αυτό... εννοώ αν γινει και vectoring στις καμπίνες του rural


Όχι...

- - - Updated - - -




> Καλησπέρα!
> Εγώ έχω vdsl από ΟΤΕ. Είμαι συνδεδεμένος σε καμπίνα. Το κέντρο μου όμως δεν υπάρχει στη λίστα. Αυτό τι σημαίνει; 
> α) ότι στην καμπίνα αυτή το vectoring θα το αναλάβει εναλλακτικός πάροχος; ή
> β) ότι η καμπίνα αυτή θα μείνει στο vdsl;


Ίσως βάλει στο ΚΑΦΑΟ που εξυπηρετεί την καμπίνα του ΟΤΕ νέα καμπίνα ο εναλλακτικός, ίσως όχι.
Η καμπίνα του ΟΤΕ θα συνεχίσει να δίνει VDSL. Δεν θα δώσει όμως vectoring.

----------


## sakels

> Το Αστικό Κέντρο του *Γηροκομείου* (Αθήνα), δεν το βλέπω...   Δεν έχουν ούτε διαθέσιμη πόρτα, για 50άρι VDSL εδώ...


Εκεί αν δεν κάνω λάθος αναπτύσσει δίκτυο η Vodafone. Άρα θα το αναλάβει αυτή στη Β φάση. Η β φάση έχει να κάνει με τις περιοχές των εναλλακτικών.

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> Σε παρακολουθάνε, και βλέπουν οτι τους βρίζεις.




Off Topic


		Δεν πειράζει...  Μήπως το Α/Κ Γηροκομείο το αναλάβει η Vodafone, που βάζει και καμπίνες στην περιοχή μου (όμως θα παίρνω από Α/Κ).  :Embarassed:

----------


## George98

Στο αρχείο rar το παράρτημα 3 τι είναι ?

----------


## McAriotatos

> Άλλο το «*κακάο*», άλλο το «*καφάο*».


Γειά σου ρε moderator, όλα τα πιάνεις  :Thumbs up: 

- - - Updated - - -

Ερώτημα: θα υπάρχει έξτρα χρέωση ή αναβαθμίζεσαι όπως και να έχει?

----------


## deniSun

Υπόψιν ότι το vectoring θα πρέπει να το υποστηρίζει και το modem, για όσους χρησιμοποιούμε άλλο εκτός του ΟΤΕ.

----------


## D_J_V

Το vectoring θα μπει δηλαδή μόνο σε ΚΑΦΑΟ που είναι σε μικρότερη απόσταση απο 550 μέτρα απο το αστικό κέντρο του ΟΤΕ ή κατάλαβα λάθος ;;;

Το δικό μου δεν το έχει, μάλλον έτσι εξηγείται πως πήρα αμέσως VDSL 50 απο Vodafone ...
Είμαι και κανα  χιλιόμετρο μακριά απο το κέντρο ενώ το ΚΑΦΑΟ είναι δίπλα μου

----------


## GTrik

Εμένα από ότι είδα στο Α/Κ που ανήκω δεν λέει τίποτα ούτε για vectoring ούτε για ποσοστό κάλυψης, ούτε τον αριθμό του καφάο έχει μέσα.

Άρα μια χαρά έκπτωση VDSL 30 με 25 εύρω το μήνα.

----------


## emeliss

> Το vectoring θα μπει δηλαδή μόνο σε ΚΑΦΑΟ που είναι σε μικρότερη απόσταση απο 550 μέτρα απο το αστικό κέντρο του ΟΤΕ ή κατάλαβα λάθος ;;;
> 
> Το δικό μου δεν το έχει, μάλλον έτσι εξηγείται πως πήρα αμέσως VDSL 50 απο Vodafone ...
> Είμαι και κανα  χιλιόμετρο μακριά απο το κέντρο ενώ το ΚΑΦΑΟ είναι δίπλα μου


Μεγαλύτερη από 550m.

----------


## nikoslykos

Παιδιά εγώ δεν μπορώ να δω πουθενά τον αριθμό του καφαο μου. Πως μπορώ να το μάθω; πήρα στον ΟΤΕ μου λενε ότι δεν το γνωρίζουν..

----------


## ilvou

Καλησπερα . Εχω vdsl 50 αλλα δεν εχω voip τηλεφωνια ( εχω isdn) ,θα μπορω να εχω vectoring ? Συμφωνα με τον πινακα  ξεκιναει τον αλλο μηνα Πετρουπολη .

----------


## McAriotatos

Παμε παλι Ερώτημα: θα υπάρχει έξτρα χρέωση ή αναβαθμίζεσαι όπως και να έχει

----------


## sdikr

> Παμε παλι Ερώτημα: θα υπάρχει έξτρα χρέωση ή αναβαθμίζεσαι όπως και να έχει


Δεν είναι αλλαγή όπως παλιότερα απο τα 384κ,  είναι νέα υπηρεσία

----------


## bagtzim

Μια ερώτηση μόνο αυτό είναι για vectoring 100 mbbs σωστά; Mπορεί να δίνει εως 50 φαντάζομαι πιο μπροστά διότι στη  δικη μου καμπίνα λέει 2019 ζήσε μαη μου...

----------


## SurvivaL

Από ότι βλέπω, χωρίς να μου κάνει εντύπωση, είμαι μέσα στα επιλεγμένα Α/Κ που θα έχουν VDSL vectoring...άσχετα ακόμα εάν o πΟΤΕ δεν έχει ακόμα ενεργοποιήσει πολλά καφάο ελέω ρευματοδότησης!!! Αλλά τι να το κάνεις το FTTH δεν συγκρίνεται ούτε με το vectoring!!! :Twisted Evil:

----------


## anderm

Οι καμπίνες που μπήκαν τους τελευταίους μήνες και είναι vectoring-ready δίνουν availability Q3 2017, οι καμπίνες που μπαίνουν τώρα δίνουν availability Q4 2017. Σε περιοχές που υπάρχουν εδώ και καιρό καμπίνες χρειάζεται αναβάθμιση για αυτό και τα περίεργα χρονοδιαγράμματα.

Εν τω μεταξύ, Q1-2-3-4 δεν είναι μήνες αλλά τρίμηνα του εκάστοτε έτους.

----------


## McAriotatos

Νομιζω πως σε καποιες καινουργιου τυπου kv που εχουν τοποθετηθει παλαιοτερα εχουν ξεκινησει τις αναβαθμισεις απο καιρου (πχ νοτια προαστια).

----------


## sakels

Το ακ Αμπελοκήπων από πρώτο που πήρε vdsl μέσω kv έχει πάει σχεδόν τελευταίο

----------


## MIKU

Μπορει καποιος να με πει στο ΑΚ Πεντελης τη χρονοδιάγραμμα έχει;;

----------


## bagtzim

τι αναβαθμίσεις χρειάζονται ρε παιδιά σε νέα τύπου kv που δίνουν (ή δεν δίνουν ακόμα vdsl 50άρι) για να δώσουν 100άρι;;

----------


## petalouditsa

τα 3 αυτα αρχεια στο συμπιεσμενο αρχειο τι ακριβως λεει το καθενα;;; Μονο το πρωτο αναφερει καποιες περιοχες αλλα τι σημαινουν αυτα που λεει;

----------


## vaskor

Το ότι μεγάλοι δήμοι στην πρωτεύουσα όπως η Καλλιθέα, δεν έχουν ακόμη το παραμικρό έργο για νέες καμπίνες και ούτε καν αναφέρονται σε ανακοινώσεις, είναι απογοητευτικό. Την Καλλιθέα την έχουν χωρίσει σε α) Ιππόδρομος, β) Κέντρο Καλλιθέας. Οι μισοί σχεδόν κάτοικοι, απολαμβάνουν τις νέες τεχνολογίες και οι άλλοι μισοί (κι εγώ μέσα) απολαμβάνουν το ADSL...Ο σχεδιασμός είναι πράγματι, για βραβείο βλακείας! Ίσως λόγω Ιδρύματος Νιάρχου να προτίμησαν τις Τζιτζιφιές τελικά....Στην πρώτη εταιρεία πάντως που θα δώσει VDSL, θα δώσω τα χρήματά μου και θα παρατήσω οριστικά την Κοσμοτέ. Κρίμα που γίνονται τέτοιου είδους διακρίσεις και προτιμήσεις. Μιλάμε για τον Νο 8 δήμο της Ελλάδας σε πλυθησμό και επισήμως τον πιο πυκνοκατοικημένη περιοχή της Ελλάδος!!! Άξιοι συγχαρητηρίων εκεί στην Κοσμοτέ οι εγκέφαλοι...

----------


## bazzil

> Περίμενε ντε, ακόμα δεν τελείωσε το Μετρό


Τώρα να γελάσω ή να κλάψω;;;;;;  :Razz:

----------


## emeliss

vaskor, χαλάρωσε. Στην πραγματικότητα έπαιξε μοίρασμα των περιοχών γιατί αυτό έπρεπε να γίνει σύμφωνα με κάποιους. Οπότε, προφανώς εμπορικά καλές περιοχές κάπου θα έχουν πάει απλά δεν είναι προς ανακοίνωση ακόμα.

----------


## puffy

> Το ότι μεγάλοι δήμοι στην πρωτεύουσα όπως η Καλλιθέα, δεν έχουν ακόμη το παραμικρό έργο για νέες καμπίνες και ούτε καν αναφέρονται σε ανακοινώσεις, είναι απογοητευτικό. Την Καλλιθέα την έχουν χωρίσει σε α) Ιππόδρομος, β) Κέντρο Καλλιθέας. Οι μισοί σχεδόν κάτοικοι, απολαμβάνουν τις νέες τεχνολογίες και οι άλλοι μισοί (κι εγώ μέσα) απολαμβάνουν το ADSL...Ο σχεδιασμός είναι πράγματι, για βραβείο βλακείας! Ίσως λόγω Ιδρύματος Νιάρχου να προτίμησαν τις Τζιτζιφιές τελικά....Στην πρώτη εταιρεία πάντως που θα δώσει VDSL, θα δώσω τα χρήματά μου και θα παρατήσω οριστικά την Κοσμοτέ. Κρίμα που γίνονται τέτοιου είδους διακρίσεις και προτιμήσεις. Μιλάμε για τον Νο 8 δήμο της Ελλάδας σε πλυθησμό και επισήμως τον πιο πυκνοκατοικημένη περιοχή της Ελλάδος!!! Άξιοι συγχαρητηρίων εκεί στην Κοσμοτέ οι εγκέφαλοι...


δεν νομιζω οτι υπαρχουν καμπινες στις τζιτζιφιες στα ορια του δημου καλλιθεας, μονο μια στο σκλαβενιτη. ο ιπποδρομος αφορα και μοσχατο και παλιο φαληρο,ισως καποιοι  περνουν απο καμπινες που ανηκουν στο μοσχατο/φαληρο


afaik υπαρχει σκαλωμα στον δημο καλλιθεας , αντιλαμβανεσαι οτι κανενας δεν μπορει να σκαψει αν δεν το θελει ο δημος


δες το χαρτη τα πρασινα ειναι καμπινες

----------


## Pokas

Εχει εξαιρετικό ενδιαφέρον το γεγονός οτι μέσα στο χρονοδιάγραμμα υπάρχουν περιοχές που ακόμα δεν έχουν καν ξεκινήσει έργα για αντικατάσταση καμπινών αλλά είναι προγραμματισμένα για ενεργοποίηση  Vectoring Q4/2017  και μάλιστα επι ποινή αποκλεισμού εαν ο ΟΤΕ δεν τα ενεργοποιήσει. Καλή φάση. ίσως δούμε ενεργοποίηση λίγο των ατόμων της ΔΕΔΔΗΕ....

----------


## johnmegarythmos

Η περιοχή του δασκαλειου κερατεας περιλαμβάνεται?  Μέσα? Αν μπορεί κάποιος να μου πει, καθώς και για Κηφισιά εάν υποστηρίζεται?  ! Επίσης επειδή δεν έχω καταλάβει τώρα θα ξεκινήσει ο Οτε στην πρώτη φάση και στην επόμενη φάση οι εναλλακτικοί πάροχοι ? . Πως οι εναλλακτικοί πάροχοι ? Αφού λένε ότι δεν έχουν το  δικό τους δίκτυο και ότι νοικιάζουν στον Οτε?

----------


## iakoboss7

μπορει να μας πει τελικα καποιος το 3ο παραρτημα τι σημαινει?

ειμαι στο αιγαλεω και υπαρχει μονο στο 3ο...

----------


## 2048dsl

> Η περιοχή του δασκαλειου κερατεας περιλαμβάνεται?  Μέσα? Αν μπορεί κάποιος να μου πει, καθώς και για Κηφισιά εάν υποστηρίζεται?  ! Επίσης επειδή δεν έχω καταλάβει τώρα θα ξεκινήσει ο Οτε στην πρώτη φάση και στην επόμενη φάση οι εναλλακτικοί πάροχοι ? . Πως οι εναλλακτικοί πάροχοι ? Αφού λένε ότι δεν έχουν το  δικό τους δίκτυο και ότι νοικιάζουν στον Οτε?


Oχι... σου εχω απαντησει στο αναλογο thread VDSL ΚΕΡΑΤΕΑ ΑΤΤΙΚΗΣ http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...73#post6089673

----------


## vaskor

> δεν νομιζω οτι υπαρχουν καμπινες στις τζιτζιφιες στα ορια του δημου καλλιθεας, μονο μια στο σκλαβενιτη. ο ιπποδρομος αφορα και μοσχατο και παλιο φαληρο,ισως καποιοι  περνουν απο καμπινες που ανηκουν στο μοσχατο/φαληρο
> 
> 
> afaik υπαρχει σκαλωμα στον δημο καλλιθεας , αντιλαμβανεσαι οτι κανενας δεν μπορει να σκαψει αν δεν το θελει ο δημος
> 
> 
> δες το χαρτη τα πρασινα ειναι καμπινες


Επειδή ασχολήθηκα με το Δήμο,έστειλα ερώτηση με επιστολή στο δήμαρχο γιατί δεν προχώρα κάτι με το δίκτυο VDSL στην περιοχή μας. Πήρα επίσημη απάντηση που έλεγε πως από την πλευρά του Δήμου έχει δωθεί το ελεύθερο για να ξεκινήσουν τα έργα, αλλά από πλευράς κοσμοτέ δεν έχει γίνει η αρχή για οτιδήποτε. Οπότε επισήμως την ευθύνη φέρει η εταιρεία και όχι ο δήμος. Ας εκμεταλλευτεί  κάποια άλλη εταιρεία τους πολλούς πελάτες που έχει η περιοχή... Μόνο αυτό

----------


## marcus1

> Επειδή ασχολήθηκα με το Δήμο,έστειλα ερώτηση με επιστολή στο δήμαρχο γιατί δεν προχώρα κάτι με το δίκτυο VDSL στην περιοχή μας. Πήρα επίσημη απάντηση που έλεγε πως από την πλευρά του Δήμου έχει δωθεί το ελεύθερο για να ξεκινήσουν τα έργα, αλλά από πλευράς κοσμοτέ δεν έχει γίνει η αρχή για οτιδήποτε. Οπότε επισήμως την ευθύνη φέρει η εταιρεία και όχι ο δήμος. Ας εκμεταλλευτεί  κάποια άλλη εταιρεία τους πολλούς πελάτες που έχει η περιοχή... Μόνο αυτό


Ας ελπίσουμε να κατεβεί προς Καλλιθέα η Inalan, μιας και ο ΟΤΕ δεν κάνει τίποτα και οι άλλοι εναλλακτικοί, με μέγεθος πολλαπλάσιο της μικρής Inalan, απλώς συνεχίζουν να λειτουργούν ως μεταπωλητές υποδομών οτε.

----------


## farcry

> Το Αστικό Κέντρο του *Γηροκομείου* (Αθήνα), δεν το βλέπω...   Δεν έχουν ούτε διαθέσιμη πόρτα, για 50άρι VDSL εδώ...



εμεις φιλε θα γερασουμε πρωτα. εσυ εισαι και μικροτερος μου θα το ζησεις  :Razz: 

- - - Updated - - -




> Μεγαλύτερη από 550m.




μεγαλυτερη ιση εχει >= αν δεις στο excel

----------


## kotsis

Τα πατησια ειναι κοντα στο Α/Κ και σε αποσταση μικροτερη των 500 μ δεν μπαινει απο κανενα το VECTORING

----------


## ep103855

ποτε να περιμενουμε να δουμε αντιστοιχα δελτια απο τους εναλλακτικους; εφοσον εχει μοιραστει η "πιτα" θα πρεπει να εχουν ηδη καταληξει σε περιοχες και χρονοδιαγράμματα σωστα;

----------


## kotsis

> Καλησπέρα!
> Εγώ έχω vdsl από ΟΤΕ. Είμαι συνδεδεμένος σε καμπίνα. Το κέντρο μου όμως δεν υπάρχει στη λίστα. Αυτό τι σημαίνει; 
> α) ότι στην καμπίνα αυτή το vectoring θα το αναλάβει εναλλακτικός πάροχος; ή
> β) ότι η καμπίνα αυτή θα μείνει στο vdsl;
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Καλησπέρα!
> Εγώ έχω vdsl από ΟΤΕ. Είμαι συνδεδεμένος σε καμπίνα. Το κέντρο μου όμως δεν υπάρχει στη λίστα. Αυτό τι σημαίνει; 
> ...


Ποσο απεχεις απο το κεντρο σου;

----------


## emeliss

> ποτε να περιμενουμε να δουμε αντιστοιχα δελτια απο τους εναλλακτικους; εφοσον εχει μοιραστει η "πιτα" θα πρεπει να εχουν ηδη καταληξει σε περιοχες και χρονοδιαγράμματα σωστα;


Σε τρεις μήνες.

----------


## gerokost

Όλα καλά με το vectoring ρε μανίτσες μου. Αλλά όσοι πήγατε σε 50άρι, τί στο καλό θέλετε το 100άρι.. ? Και πόσοι ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ χρειάζονται τα 10-15-20 mbit upload ?

----------


## Pokas

> μπορει να μας πει τελικα καποιος το 3ο παραρτημα τι σημαινει?
> 
> ειμαι στο αιγαλεω και υπαρχει μονο στο 3ο...


"Επιβάλλει στην ΟΤΕ ΑΕ την υποχρέωση να αναβαθμίσει σε αρχιτεκτονική NGA το σύνολο των υπαίθριων καμπινών των ΑΚ που αναφέρονται στο Παράρτημα 3 της παρούσας μέχρι και την 6η Οκτωβρίου 2017"

----------


## ep103855

> Όλα καλά με το vectoring ρε μανίτσες μου. Αλλά όσοι πήγατε σε 50άρι, τί στο καλό θέλετε το 100άρι.. ? Και πόσοι ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ χρειάζονται τα 10-15-20 mbit upload ?


απο την στιγμη που μιλαμε για οικιακα πακετα δεν εχει σημασια αν το χρειαζομαστε "πραγματικα" ή οχι. αν γινοταν η αναπτυξη με γνωμονα τι πραγματικα χρειαζομασταν τοτε θα ηταν πιο απλα τα πραγματα αλλα εχουμε ξεφυγει απο αυτο το σκεπτικο. αν υπάρχει τότε κάποιος το θέλει. προσωπικα ειχα για χρόνια 6, πηγα προσφατα στος 50 οποτε δεν με πολυ-ενδιαφερει το vectoring.

----------


## McAriotatos

> Εχει εξαιρετικό ενδιαφέρον το γεγονός οτι μέσα στο χρονοδιάγραμμα υπάρχουν περιοχές που ακόμα δεν έχουν καν ξεκινήσει έργα για αντικατάσταση καμπινών αλλά είναι προγραμματισμένα για ενεργοποίηση  Vectoring Q4/2017  και μάλιστα επι ποινή αποκλεισμού εαν ο ΟΤΕ δεν τα ενεργοποιήσει. Καλή φάση. ίσως δούμε ενεργοποίηση λίγο των ατόμων της ΔΕΔΔΗΕ....


Σίγουρα θα μπορούνε να πάρουν παράταση λόγω κωλυμάτων του δημοσίου, ακόμα να ζητήσουν και claims. Εκτός από την ανακοίνωση λογικά θα υπάρχουν και λοιπά συμβατικά τεύχη (π.χ. Ειδική Συγγραφή Υποχρεώσεων, Τεχνική Περιγραφή Υποχρεώσεων, κλπ.).

- - - Updated - - -




> Επειδή ασχολήθηκα με το Δήμο,έστειλα ερώτηση με επιστολή στο δήμαρχο γιατί δεν προχώρα κάτι με το δίκτυο VDSL στην περιοχή μας. Πήρα επίσημη απάντηση που έλεγε πως από την πλευρά του Δήμου έχει δωθεί το ελεύθερο για να ξεκινήσουν τα έργα, αλλά από πλευράς κοσμοτέ δεν έχει γίνει η αρχή για οτιδήποτε. Οπότε επισήμως την ευθύνη φέρει η εταιρεία και όχι ο δήμος. Ας εκμεταλλευτεί  κάποια άλλη εταιρεία τους πολλούς πελάτες που έχει η περιοχή... Μόνο αυτό


Επειδή ο καθένας ερμηνεύει τα γεγονότα διαφορετικά (έχουν δει πολλά τα μάτια μου, ειδικότερα από τους Δήμου), νομίζω ότι καλύτερο θα ήταν στην απαντητική επιστολή του να σου επισυνάψει την σχετική αλληλογραφία.

- - - Updated - - -

Ερώτημα 2: Έχουμε παραδείγματα ομαλής λειτουργίας του vectoring με χαλκό ? ή ξέρουμε που αλλού έχει χρησιμοποιηθεί η τεχνολογία ?

----------


## Hetfield

> Όλα καλά με το vectoring ρε μανίτσες μου. Αλλά όσοι πήγατε σε 50άρι, τί στο καλό θέλετε το 100άρι.. ? Και πόσοι ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ χρειάζονται τα 10-15-20 mbit upload ?


IPTV, cloud υπηρεσιες. Και λιγα ειναι τα 100 Mbps.

----------


## hostolis

> Όλα καλά με το vectoring ρε μανίτσες μου. Αλλά όσοι πήγατε σε 50άρι, τί στο καλό θέλετε το 100άρι.. ? Και πόσοι ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ χρειάζονται τα 10-15-20 mbit upload ?


Το χρειάζομαι εγώ που θέλω να streamάρω στο twitch 1080p 60fps σε υψηλό bitrate, όταν παίζω CS:GO ή Rocket League.

----------


## Andreaslar

> Όλα καλά με το vectoring ρε μανίτσες μου. Αλλά όσοι πήγατε σε 50άρι, τί στο καλό θέλετε το 100άρι.. ? Και πόσοι ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ χρειάζονται τα 10-15-20 mbit upload ?


πάρα πολλοί.

----------


## tetelas

Ο κολωνος τρεχει σε pstn ταχυτητες και εμεις περναμε σε δευτερη φαση....
Κλασσικα , τελειωστε το πρωτο μερος και βλεπουμε για το επομενο

----------


## puntomania

..μάλιστα... η δεύτερη φάση πότε ξεκινά?

----------


## Pokas

> Όλα καλά με το vectoring ρε μανίτσες μου. Αλλά όσοι πήγατε σε 50άρι, τί στο καλό θέλετε το 100άρι.. ? Και πόσοι ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ χρειάζονται τα 10-15-20 mbit upload ?


Επειδή εσύ δεν το χρειάζεσαι δεν σημαίνει οτι δεν το χρειάζομαι πχ εγω, δεν μπορείς να γνωρίζεις τις ανάγκες του καθενός... Εφόσον θα υπάρχει, εγώ προσωπικά θα το βάλω.

Θα το βάλω γιατί απλά έτσι θέλω..
Θα το βάλω επειδή θέλω να κατεβάζω ταινίες στο πι και φι.
Θα το βάλω επειδή έχουμε μια σύνδεση 9 άτομα στο σπίτι μου...

Οπότε, ο καθένας τα βλέπει απο την δική του οπτική γωνία...

----------


## ioetisap

Για όσους έχουμε VDSL απο εναλλακτικό πάροχο μέσω KV ΟΤΕ (και όχι από AK) οπότε το upstream περιορίζεται στα διαθέσιμα 5Μbps του ΟΤΕ γνωρίζει κανείς αν, εφ'όσον μετά το vectoring ο ΟΤΕ διαθέσει upstream>5Mbps, θα αυξηθεί αυτόματα και δωρεάν το δικό μας upstream (πχ στα 10Mbps);

----------


## sdikr

> Για όσους έχουμε VDSL απο εναλλακτικό πάροχο μέσω KV ΟΤΕ (και όχι από AK) οπότε το upstream περιορίζεται στα διαθέσιμα 5Μbps του ΟΤΕ γνωρίζει κανείς αν, εφ'όσον μετά το vectoring ο ΟΤΕ διαθέσει upstream>5Mbps, θα αυξηθεί αυτόματα και δωρεάν το δικό μας upstream (πχ στα 10Mbps);


Αυτόματα και δωρεάν δεν θα γίνει τίποτα,  είναι διαφορετική υπηρεσία,

----------


## marcus1

http://www.kathimerini.gr/896410/art...as-sth-sta8erh

Σύμφωνα με το άρθρο αυτό, για τις υπόλοιπες περιοχές -όσες και όσο καλυφθούν- η Vodafone θα δώσει κάλυψη κατά 70% fiber to the home και κατά 30% μόνο vectoring, ενώ η wind 70% vectoring και 30% fiber to the home?

Περιθώριο ανάπτυξης για vodafone-wind, σύμφωνα με το άρθρο και πάλι, 28 μηνών (δηλαδή μέχρι μέσα 2019). Δυστυχώς δεν αναγράφει κάτι για το ποσοστό κάλυψης των περιοχών που θα αναλάβουν.

Θα δούμε -επιτέλους- εναλλακτικούς να αναπτύσσουν πραγματικές υποδομές;

Edit : άλλο άρθρο δίνει ποσοστό υποχρέωσης κάλυψης εναλλακτικών 40%.... http://www.euro2day.gr/news/enterpri...internet-.html

----------


## Andreaslar

H Forthnet/Nova πουθενά;  :Thinking:

----------


## bagtzim

πάντως πιστεύω πως η τιμή θα είναι τσουχτερή! Αρχικά τουλάχιστον...

- - - Updated - - -




> H Forthnet/Nova πουθενά;


H nova δεν έχει μαντήλι να κλάψει... τι επενδύσεις να κάνει;; :Razz:

----------


## dreamkid

> *Α/Α  * 
>  10 
> *Ονομασία Α/Κ* 
>   ΑΛΥΣΙΔΑ
> *Αριθμός καμπινών με απόσταση ³ 550μ (εκτός Rural)*
>  152     
> *Αριθμός καμπινών αιτήματος ανάπτυξης NGA αρχιτεκτονικής (VDSL)*
> 128)  
> * Ποσοστό*
> ...


Τα xlsx αρχεία όταν τα ανοίγω μου βγάζουν κορακίστικα. Θα ήμουν υπόχρεος εάν κάποιος μπορεί να τσεκάρει και να μου πει άν η καμπίνα στην αλυσίδα με αριθμό 417 είναι μέσα στην λίστα?

----------


## marcus1

> Τα xlsx αρχεία όταν τα ανοίγω μου βγάζουν κορακίστικα. Θα ήμουν υπόχρεος εάν κάποιος μπορεί να τσεκάρει και να μου πει άν η καμπίνα στην αλυσίδα με αριθμό 417 είναι μέσα στην λίστα?


Ευχαριστως.

440-417	440	ΑΛΥΣΙΔΑ	417	VDSL-VECTORING	Q4/2017

Μέσα είσαι. :-)

----------


## adiS

Υπάρχει

440-417	440	ΑΛΥΣΙΔΑ	417	VDSL-VECTORING	Q4/2017

 Είναι στο παράρτημα 2

----------


## spyridop

> Τα xlsx αρχεία όταν τα ανοίγω μου βγάζουν κορακίστικα. Θα ήμουν υπόχρεος εάν κάποιος μπορεί να τσεκάρει και να μου πει άν η καμπίνα στην αλυσίδα με αριθμό 417 είναι μέσα στην λίστα?


Είναι, ναι :Smile:

----------


## ioetisap

> Αυτόματα και δωρεάν δεν θα γίνει τίποτα,  είναι διαφορετική υπηρεσία,


Το ξανάγραψες αυτό και δεν αρκεί νομίζω γι'αυτό και ρώτησα ορίζοντας τις παραμέτρους διαφοράς. Αλλά ας το ξαναπώ:
Έχουμε ήδη την υπηρεσία νομίζω αλλά την έχουμε περιορισμένη, κουτσουρεμένη όταν δεν είναι από Α/Κ -κατ'ευθείαν από τρίτο πάροχο- επειδή ο ΟΤΕ δεν παρέχει αντίστοιχο πακέτο.
Αν λοιπόν ο ΟΤΕ ανοίξει τις βάνες του upstream ελθόντος του vectoring, δεν θα πρέπει να ξεκουτσουρευτεί η παρεχόμενη υπηρεσία;
Ξέρει κανείς;

----------


## jkoukos

Κάνεις λάθος. Δεν υπάρχει περιορισμός. Είναι σαν να πας από το ADSL στο VDSL. Υπάρχει μεγάλη διαφορά στις μέγιστες ταχύτητες που υποστηρίζουν.
Άλλη υπηρεσία (και πακέτα) το VDSL, άλλη το VDSL2 και άλλη το VDSL2+Vectoring. Όπως άλλη υπηρεσία είναι το ADSL και άλλη το ADSL2+.
Για κάθε μία από αυτές, βγαίνουν (ή έβγαιναν) νέα πακέτα, που πριν δοθούν στη λιανική πρέπει να εγκριθούν πρώτα τα αντίστοιχα της χοντρικής από την ΕΕΤΤ, βάσει κοστολογικού ελέγχου.
Κανείς δεν μπορεί να επιβεβαιώσει ότι θα είναι ίδια τιμή, ή αν θα μειωθούν τα παλαιότερα και τα νέα να λαμβάνουν την θέση τους.

----------


## ioetisap

Πώς δεν υπάρχει περιορισμός όταν από Α/Κ είναι μέγιστο 50/10 (ή τουλάχιστον ήταν όταν έβαζα) αλλά από KV -δηλαδή όταν γίνεται από τον εναλλακτικό μίσθωση/υπενοικίαση γραμμής ΟΤΕ- είναι μέγιστο 50/5;
Ας το θέσω διαφορετικά:
Είτε ελθόντος του vectoring είτε σε άλλη στιγμή/συνθήκες, όταν με το καλό ο ΟΤΕ ανοίξει τις βάνες του upstream, όταν αρχίσει δηλαδή να προσφέρει πακέτα με upstream>5Mbps πράγμα που δεν νομίζω ότι είναι λογικό/πιθανό να συνεχίσει να μην κάνει ελθόντος του vectoring, θα μετακυλισθεί αυτό στις γραμμές που ήδη παίρνουμε από εναλλακτικούς μέσω KV και που είναι ακριβώς νομίζω λόγω του παραπάνω τεχνητά περιορισμένες/κουτσουρεμένες;;

----------


## anderm

Δεν θα αλλάξει κάτι στα πακέτα VDSL2. Μπορεί ο πάροχος σου εάν θέλει να αγοράσει χονδρική vectoring και να σε περιορίσει 50/10. Είναι αποκλειστικά θέμα παρόχου.

----------


## sakels

η forthnet αποσυρεται δηλαδη απο τις υπηρεσιες ιντερνετ? θα γινει εικονικος παροχος σε ολα αποτι φαινεται

----------


## sgatz

Δηλαδή ο καταραμένος ο Κολωνός που δεν αναφέρεται πουθενά θα τον πάρουν κάποια εκ των wind - vodafone με χρονοδιαγραμμα το 2019?

----------


## anderm

> η forthnet αποσυρεται δηλαδη απο τις υπηρεσιες ιντερνετ? θα γινει εικονικος παροχος σε ολα αποτι φαινεται


Τι σου προκαλεί εντύπωση; Γίνεται με τέτοιες ζημιές να ρίξεις χρήματα σε δίκτυο; Θα συνεχίσει να κάνει αυτό που έκανε, να αγοράζει από τους άλλους. 




> Δηλαδή ο καταραμένος ο Κολωνός που δεν αναφέρεται πουθενά θα τον πάρουν κάποια εκ των wind - vodafone με χρονοδιαγραμμα το 2019?


Δεν είναι απαραίτητο ότι θα πάρουν όλες τις εναπομείνασες περιοχές. Θα ζητήσουν αυτές που τους ενδιαφέρουν εμπορικά. Προφανώς και μέρος της επιλογής είναι η μελέτη του κάθε παρόχου σχετικά με το τι ποσοστό μπορεί να υποστηρίξει αυξημένες τιμές (σημαντικότατος παράγοντας, δεν θα πας να επενδύσεις σε δίκτυο για να έχεις μετά 5-10% του συνόλου σε αυτό) για την υπηρεσία όπως επίσης και το μερίδιο συνδρομητών που αυτός έχει στην κάθε περιοχή.

----------


## Sovjohn

Πάρα πολλές περιοχές δεν είναι στη λίστα, μεταξύ των οποίων και περιοχές με σίγουρο εμπορικό ενδιαφέρον (π.χ. Α/Κ Πειραιά, με εταιρείες, ναυτιλιακές κτλ...)

Θα πρέπει να δούμε και τα πλάνα των Vodafone / Wind κτλ για να κρίνουμε τι συμβαίνει, αλλά ρυθμιστικά υποχρεούνται να βγάλουν αντίστοιχα Δ/Τ σε κάπου 2 μήνες -πιο μετά από τον ΟΤΕ-. Άρα, υπομονή.

Κρατάω σαν θετικό το ότι η VF (στης οποίας το "πιλοτικό" βρίσκεται και η περιοχή μου) ενδιαφέρεται για FTTB/FTTH και όχι μόνο για Vectoring. Θα έχει ενδιαφερόν κάτι τέτοιο καθώς ο ΟΤΕ δεν ενδιαφέρεται για κάτι ανάλογο καταπως φαίνεται.

----------


## McAriotatos

Και που λέτε μου έλεγε προχθές ο άλλος συνgamer από τo Boston of USΑ ότι παίζει από το σπίτι του με κούτρα 30άρα.  :Whistle:

----------


## globalnoise

> Το χρειάζομαι εγώ που θέλω να streamάρω στο twitch 1080p 60fps σε υψηλό bitrate, όταν παίζω CS:GO ή Rocket League.




Off Topic


		Που είσαι ρε hostolis. Μεγαλώσαμε και μυαλά δεν βάλαμε
	

+1. Επίσης η 4K tv μου at the moment χρειάζεται ~30Mbps YouTube bandwidth για να παίξει απροβλημάτιστα 4Κ HDR content. Το NetFlix τα πάει καλύτερα με ~25Mbps. Υπολόγισε τα αυτά σε σπίτι με ολόκληρη οικογένεια και πόσο θα αυξηθεί το bandwidth requirement τα επόμενα χρόνια.

----------


## George98

Στο παράρτημα 3 που έχει το Αιγάλεω( δεν το έχει στο 2ο) έχει ελάχιστες καμπίνες ενώ στην περιοχή υπάρχουν πάρα πολλές !! 
Το ότι δεν τις έχει σημαίνει ότι θα τις πάρουν άλλοι πάροχοι ? ή ότι δεν θα αναβαθμιστούν καθόλου ? Υπάρχει περίπτωση να είναι στην β φάση ?

----------


## McAriotatos

Να πούμε ότι τα επερχόμενα smart homes είναι on line? (φώτα, θερμοσίφωνες, κάμερες, συναγερμοί, ψυγεία, τηλεοράσεις, αποκωδικοποιητές, πλυντήρια, φούρνοι, κλιματιστικά, θέρμανση, σκούπες, ότι μπορείς να φανταστείς).

Εγώ π.χ. έχω φώτα, συναγερμό, κάμερες, αποκωδικοποιητή, pc, laptop, κινητό, tablet, κλιματιστικό, όλα online, να κάνω και livestreaming και μεγαλώνουν και τα πιτσιρίκια που θα θέλουν τα δικά τους.

Σκέψου από την άλλη δίνεται η δυνατότητα σε δύο νοικοκυριά να συνδέονται με μία σύνδεση και να μοιράζονται το κόστος. Αυτό που το βάζεις ?

Το τελευταίο μου άρεσε περισσότερο. :Razz:

----------


## jkoukos

> Πώς δεν υπάρχει περιορισμός όταν από Α/Κ είναι μέγιστο 50/10 (ή τουλάχιστον ήταν όταν έβαζα) αλλά από KV -δηλαδή όταν γίνεται από τον εναλλακτικό μίσθωση/υπενοικίαση γραμμής ΟΤΕ- είναι μέγιστο 50/5;
> Ας το θέσω διαφορετικά:
> Είτε ελθόντος του vectoring είτε σε άλλη στιγμή/συνθήκες, όταν με το καλό ο ΟΤΕ ανοίξει τις βάνες του upstream, όταν αρχίσει δηλαδή να προσφέρει πακέτα με upstream>5Mbps πράγμα που δεν νομίζω ότι είναι λογικό/πιθανό να συνεχίσει να μην κάνει ελθόντος του vectoring, θα μετακυλισθεί αυτό στις γραμμές που ήδη παίρνουμε από εναλλακτικούς μέσω KV και που είναι ακριβώς νομίζω λόγω του παραπάνω τεχνητά περιορισμένες/κουτσουρεμένες;;


Επιμένεις σε κάτι που ξεκινά σε λάθος βάση.
Σήμερα ένας που παίρνει από καμπίνα κι έχει μέγιστη ταχύτητα σε VDSL2 π.χ. 120Mbps (άσχετα με το πακέτο του συμβολαίου), αύριο η ίδια γραμμή στο Vectoring θα έχει μέγιστη ταχύτητα π.χ. 250Mbps. Αλλά αυτό είναι άσχετο με τα προγράμματα που θα βγάλει ο Χ πάροχος.

Το Vectoring είναι νέα τεχνολογία, που πατά πάνω στο VDSL (μόνο) για να προσφέρει μεγαλύτερες ταχύτητες στην ίδια απόσταση. Δες το σαν αλλαγή από ADSL σε VDSL.
Σαν νέα τεχνολογία, για να βγει στην λιανική, υπάρχουν κάποιες προϋποθέσεις.

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> Όλα καλά με το vectoring ρε μανίτσες μου. Αλλά όσοι πήγατε σε 50άρι, τί στο καλό θέλετε το 100άρι.. ? Και πόσοι ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ χρειάζονται τα 10-15-20 mbit upload ?


Όσοι κατεβάζουν πολλά αρχεία, όσοι έχουν πολλά άτομα στο σπίτι, όσοι βλέπουν IP-TV, όσοι χρησιμοποιούν υπηρεσίες cloud, οσοι βλέπουν/ανεβάζουν πολλά βίντεο και πόσα ακόμα...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Ουσιαστικά και τα 100 Mbps down (και 50 up??) είναι λίγα για όλα αυτά. Αλλά τουλάχιστον μετά από πολλά χρόνια, υπάρχει μια κινητικότητα από τους παρόχους, για αύξηση της ταχύτητας.

Υ.Γ. Όταν γυρίζουμε όλοι στο πατρικό μου (Σπάρτη), είμαστε 6 άτομα με κινητά, τάμπλετς και υπολογιστές που πρέπει να μοιραστούμε τα 14 Mbps του ADSL και βριζόμαστε όταν "κολλάμε", ειδικά στα online games...  :Razz:  Βλέπω ότι η Σπάρτη υπάρχει μέσα στις αναβαθμίσεις του ΟΤΕ, για το τελευταίο 3μηνο του 2017. Ελπίζω να μπορούμε να βάλουμε έστω και 50 Mbps στο σπίτι μας εκεί... Αν μπορούμε και 100, ακόμα καλύτερα.  :Smile:

----------


## jkoukos

> Στο παράρτημα 3 που έχει το Αιγάλεω( δεν το έχει στο 2ο) έχει ελάχιστες καμπίνες ενώ στην περιοχή υπάρχουν πάρα πολλές !! 
> Το ότι δεν τις έχει σημαίνει ότι θα τις πάρουν άλλοι πάροχοι ? ή ότι δεν θα αναβαθμιστούν καθόλου ? Υπάρχει περίπτωση να είναι στην β φάση ?


Το παράρτημα 3, περιέχει αριθμό καμπίνων ανά αστικό κέντρο που είναι προγραμματισμένες να αναβαθμισθούν έως τον 10ο/2017. Ο πίνακας δεν αναφέρεται σε Vectoring, αλλά σε αλλαγή των παλιών καμπίνων σε νέου τύπου με DSLAM.
Το αν αυτές θα αναβαθμισθούν για Vectoring, αναφέρονται στα παραρτήματα 1 (συνοπτικά) και 2 (αναλυτικά).

Εφόσον λοιπόν το αστικό κέντρο Αιγάλεω, δεν έχει ζητηθεί από τον ΟΤΕ για Vectoring, είτε μπορεί να το ζητήσει άλλος πάροχος ή και ο ίδιος ο ΟΤΕ σε μελλοντική φάση. Περιμένουμε 2 ακόμη φάσεις που λήγουν σε 5 και 7 μήνες αντίστοιχα από την πρώτη φάση. Εάν και σε αυτές δεν ζητηθεί, υπομονή για τις μελλοντικές ετήσιες αναθέσεις.

----------


## GTrik

Για πείτε για το δικό μου κέντρο.
Στο παράρτημα 1 δεν γράφει κάτι.
Στο παράρτημα 2 πάλη δεν γράφει τίποτα
Στο παράρτημα 3 γράφει αυτά
946-308	946	ΚΩΝ/ΠΟΛΕΩΣ
946-314	946	ΚΩΝ/ΠΟΛΕΩΣ
946-323	946	ΚΩΝ/ΠΟΛΕΩΣ
946-324	946	ΚΩΝ/ΠΟΛΕΩΣ
946-325	946	ΚΩΝ/ΠΟΛΕΩΣ
946-351	946	ΚΩΝ/ΠΟΛΕΩΣ
946-352	946	ΚΩΝ/ΠΟΛΕΩΣ
946-353	946	ΚΩΝ/ΠΟΛΕΩΣ
946-354	946	ΚΩΝ/ΠΟΛΕΩΣ
946-356	946	ΚΩΝ/ΠΟΛΕΩΣ
946-365	946	ΚΩΝ/ΠΟΛΕΩΣ
Από ότι καταλαβαίνω παίρνουμε τον πουλ…… :Thumb down:

----------


## dimitri_ns

Εγώ είμαι περίεργος να δώ από που θα παίρνει ρεύμα η VF στο FTTH και πως θα της επιτραπεί η είσοδος στην πολυκατοικία.
Εχουν να γίνουν μάχες στα κοινόχρηστα..   :Razz:

----------


## Zarko

Χαρές και πανηγύρια, η καμπίνα μου, η 321 στην Αλυσίδα, είναι μέσα στους πίνακες για το vectoring!  :One thumb up: 

Δηλαδή να πιστέψω τώρα, ότι άντε μέχρι το τέλος του χρόνου ο ΟΤΕ θα μου δώσει 100Mbps download και 10 τουλάχιστον Mbps upload;!  :Whistle: 

Μακάρι να συμβεί, μετά από τόσα χρόνια που είμαι καρφωμένος στα μίζερα και άθλια 10Mbps download/1Mbps upload, μου φαίνεται πολύ δύσκολο να το πιστέψω...

----------


## Atheros

> Χαρές και πανηγύρια, η καμπίνα μου, η 321 στην Αλυσίδα, είναι μέσα στους πίνακες για το vectoring! 
> 
> Δηλαδή να πιστέψω τώρα, ότι άντε μέχρι το τέλος του χρόνου ο ΟΤΕ θα μου δώσει 100Mbps download και 10 τουλάχιστον Mbps upload;! 
> 
> Μακάρι να συμβεί, μετά από τόσα χρόνια που είμαι καρφωμένος στα μίζερα και άθλια 10Mbps download/1Mbps upload, μου φαίνεται πολύ δύσκολο να το πιστέψω...


10Mbps upload στο vectoring καήκαμε. Δεν αξίζει τα λεφτά που θα θένε.....άν δώσουν 25Mbps και πάνω  το συζητάμε.Ιδανικά 50 όσο και στο πιλοτικό...

----------


## ioetisap

> Επιμένεις σε κάτι που ξεκινά σε λάθος βάση.
> Σήμερα ένας που παίρνει από καμπίνα κι έχει μέγιστη ταχύτητα σε VDSL2 π.χ. 120Mbps (άσχετα με το πακέτο του συμβολαίου), αύριο η ίδια γραμμή στο Vectoring θα έχει μέγιστη ταχύτητα π.χ. 250Mbps. Αλλά αυτό είναι άσχετο με τα προγράμματα που θα βγάλει ο Χ πάροχος.
> 
> Το Vectoring είναι νέα τεχνολογία, που πατά πάνω στο VDSL (μόνο) για να προσφέρει μεγαλύτερες ταχύτητες στην ίδια απόσταση. Δες το σανKale αλλαγή από ADSL σε VDSL.
> Σαν νέα τεχνολογία, για να βγει στην λιανική, υπάρχουν κάποιες προϋποθέσεις.


Καλέ μου άνθρωπε ξέρω τί είναι το vectoring, δεν πρωτοδιάβασα γι'αυτό τώρα.
Αλλά η εφαρμογή του, πρακτική και οικονομική στα καθ'ημάς είναι που μ'ενδιαφέρει και που δεν είναι ξεκάθαρη και γι'αυτό ρωτάω δεδομένου ότι εδώ συχνάζουν άτομα που έχουν πρόσβαση στα ενδότερα των παρόχων και που ίσως έχουν ακούσει φήμες ή έχουν βάσιμα στοιχεία περί του ποιας πολιτικής επί το έργον θα ακολουθηθεί...

----------


## Marios145

> Καλέ μου άνθρωπε ξέρω τί είναι το vectoring, δεν πρωτοδιάβασα γι'αυτό τώρα.
> Αλλά η εφαρμογή του, πρακτική και οικονομική στα καθ'ημάς είναι που μ'ενδιαφέρει και που δεν είναι ξεκάθαρη και γι'αυτό ρωτάω δεδομένου ότι εδώ συχνάζουν άτομα που έχουν πρόσβαση στα ενδότερα των παρόχων και που ίσως έχουν ακούσει φήμες ή έχουν βάσιμα στοιχεία περί του ποιας πολιτικής επί το έργον θα ακολουθηθεί...


Το vectoring ήδη υποστηρίζεται από τον εξοπλισμό, απλά δεν έχει ενεργοποιηθεί. Πάντως οσο πιο κοντά βρίσκεσαι στην καμπίνα τόσο μεγαλύτερη αύξηση θα έχεις στο attainable rate.
Το vectoring δεν συνεπάγεται διπλασιασμό στην ταχύτητα, απλά όπου υπάρχει crosstalk θα εξαλειφθεί κατά 90%.

----------


## ioetisap

> Το vectoring ήδη υποστηρίζεται από τον εξοπλισμό, απλά δεν έχει ενεργοποιηθεί. Πάντως οσο πιο κοντά βρίσκεσαι στην καμπίνα τόσο μεγαλύτερη αύξηση θα έχεις στο attainable rate.
> Το vectoring δεν συνεπάγεται διπλασιασμό στην ταχύτητα, απλά όπου υπάρχει crosstalk θα εξαλειφθεί κατά 90%.


Βρε παίδες σε τοίχο μιλάω;
ΞΕΡΩ ΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ VECTORING. Και το XDSL. Κοκ.
Αυτό που δεν ξέρω όμως είναι οι πρακτικές τιμολόγησης και δυνάμει ανατιμολόγησης και αναβάθμισης που θα ακολουθηθούν άμα τη ελεύσει και εφαρμογή του vectoring (όπως πχ παλιότερα από adsl σε adsl2+).
Και ερωτώ για κάτι συγκεκριμένο των παραπάνω, αν κάποιος έχει ακούσει κάτι εκ των έσω των παρόχων. Όπως πχ ερωτούν και αναρωτιούνται άλλοι παραπάνω πόσο upstream θα δωθεί μέγιστα κτλ και σε ποια τιμή.

----------


## uncharted

Το super vectoring τι ακριβως ειναι? G.Fast?

ΥΓ: Περιεργο μου φαινεται που μερικοι θα πανε με την μια στο FTTH, χωρις τα ενδιαμεσα σταδια...

----------


## SurvivaL

> Εγώ είμαι περίεργος να δώ από που θα παίρνει ρεύμα η VF στο FTTH και πως θα της επιτραπεί η είσοδος στην πολυκατοικία.
> Εχουν να γίνουν μάχες στα κοινόχρηστα..


Ρεύμα;; Δεν χρειάζεται κανενός είδους ρευματοδότηση για εγκατάσταση FTTH!!! Όσο για τις πολυκατοικείες με τον ίδιο τρόπο που εγκαθιστά την οπτική ίνα της έως το διαμέρισμα του πελάτη, η Inalan στην Αθήνα & η HCN στην Θεσσαλονίκη... :Whistle:  Που από ότι ξέρω δεν χρειάζεται & άδεια της γενικής συνέλευσης για να περάσεις την οπτική έως το διαμέρισμα!!!




> ΥΓ: Περιεργο μου φαινεται που μερικοι θα πανε με την μια στο FTTH, χωρις τα ενδιαμεσα σταδια...


Μα καθόλου περίεργο να μη σου φαίνεται....Αρκεί να είσαι τυχερός & το κυρίως δίκτυο (κορμός) οπτικής ίνας  του εκάστοτε παρόχου, να περνάει μέχρι τα 100μ απόσταση από την οικία σου! 
Εγώ ένα πρωί ξύπνησα & είδα εντελώς τυχαία ότι ήμουν μέσα στο δίκτυο κάλυψης της Inalan. Έτσι σε 1 μήνα από το άθλιο adsl του πΟΤΕ στα 6 με 7 mbps στην Αθήνα, αναβαθμίστηκα σε FTTH 100/100Mbps στην Inalan & μάλιστα με λίγοτερα χρήματα!!! Ε αυτό εάν δεν είναι τύχη τι είναι;;;  :One thumb up:

----------


## sakels

Ναι άμα έρθει οπτική μέχρι την πολυκατοικία σιγά μη ρωτήσουμε τους υπόλοιπους άμα θα βάλουμε η όχι λολ

----------


## uncharted

> Ναι άμα έρθει οπτική μέχρι την πολυκατοικία σιγά μη ρωτήσουμε τους υπόλοιπους άμα θα βάλουμε η όχι λολ


Ετοιμασου να δεις θειτσες και μπαρμπαδες να ωρυονται για "καρκινογονες" οπτικες ινες... φωτιζει το καλωδιο = ραδιενεργεια !!!  :Razz:

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Ρεύμα;; Δεν χρειάζεται κανενός είδους ρευματοδότηση για εγκατάσταση FTTH!!! Όσο για τις πολυκατοικείες με τον ίδιο τρόπο που εγκαθιστά την οπτική ίνα της έως το διαμέρισμα του πελάτη, η Inalan στην Αθήνα & η HCN στην Θεσσαλονίκη... Που από ότι ξέρω δεν χρειάζεται & άδεια της γενικής συνέλευσης για να περάσεις την οπτική έως το διαμέρισμα!!!
> 
> 
> 
> :





> Ναι άμα έρθει οπτική μέχρι την πολυκατοικία σιγά μη ρωτήσουμε τους υπόλοιπους άμα θα βάλουμε η όχι λολ


Η εγκατάσταση FTTH θέλει μηχανάκι και παροχή ρεύματος σε κοινόχρηστο, επισκέψιμο από τον πάροχο χώρο
Ανεβαίνει στα διαμερίσματα μέσω του κατανεμητή
Πιθανά να χρειαστεί σκάψιμο και στο πεζοδρόμια/πρασιά.

Αυτά ζήτησε ο ΟΤΕ σε κτήριο γραφείων δήθεν για αναβάθμιση, ήθελε δωρεάν του ζητήσαμε ενοίκιο, εξαφανίστηκε.

Τώρα πως θα το δουλέψει η vodafone χωρίς ρεύμα και πως θα ανεβάσει οπτικές μέσα από τα κουτιά, σε κάθε διαμέρισμα, αν ξέρεις ενημέρωσέ μας

Ακόμα και UTP να ανεβάσεις από τον κατανεμητή σε διαμέρισμα πχ στον 4ο όροφο, είσαι υποχρεωμένος να αποκαταστήσεις βλάβες και βάψιμο στους από κάτω ορόφους, αν στο ζητήσουν   :Razz: 
Εκτός κι αν η ατσαλίνα σου κατεβαίνει 4 ορόφους και δεν σκαλώνει.

Κι αν μούρθει η vodafone σε κοινόχρηστο χώρο στην πολυκατοικία μου, θα απαιτήσω ενοίκιο ώστε να μειωθεί το κόστος κοινοχρήστων.  Δεν θα επεκτείνει ο κάθε πάροχος το δικτυό του δωρεάν.

----------


## sdikr

> Βρε παίδες σε τοίχο μιλάω;
> ΞΕΡΩ ΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ VECTORING. Και το XDSL. Κοκ.
> Αυτό που δεν ξέρω όμως είναι οι πρακτικές τιμολόγησης και δυνάμει ανατιμολόγησης και αναβάθμισης που θα ακολουθηθούν άμα τη ελεύσει και εφαρμογή του vectoring (όπως πχ παλιότερα από adsl σε adsl2+).
> Και ερωτώ για κάτι συγκεκριμένο των παραπάνω, αν κάποιος έχει ακούσει κάτι εκ των έσω των παρόχων. Όπως πχ ερωτούν και αναρωτιούνται άλλοι παραπάνω πόσο upstream θα δωθεί μέγιστα κτλ και σε ποια τιμή.


Εσυ, όχι δεν μιλάς σε τοίχο  :Wink: 

- - - Updated - - -




> Η εγκατάσταση FTTH θέλει μηχανάκι και παροχή ρεύματος σε κοινόχρηστο, επισκέψιμο από τον πάροχο χώρο
> Ανεβαίνει στα διαμερίσματα μέσω του κατανεμητή
> Πιθανά να χρειαστεί σκάψιμο και στο πεζοδρόμια/πρασιά.
> 
> Αυτά ζήτησε ο ΟΤΕ σε κτήριο γραφείων δήθεν για αναβάθμιση, ήθελε δωρεάν του ζητήσαμε ενοίκιο, εξαφανίστηκε.
> 
> Τώρα πως θα το δουλέψει η vodafone χωρίς ρεύμα και πως θα ανεβάσει οπτικές μέσα από τα κουτιά, σε κάθε διαμέρισμα, αν ξέρεις ενημέρωσέ μας
> 
> Ακόμα και UTP να ανεβάσεις από τον κατανεμητή σε διαμέρισμα πχ στον 4ο όροφο, είσαι υποχρεωμένος να αποκαταστήσεις βλάβες και βάψιμο στους από κάτω ορόφους, αν στο ζητήσουν  
> ...


Αυτό ήταν FTTB,

----------


## jkoukos

> Και ερωτώ για κάτι συγκεκριμένο των παραπάνω, αν κάποιος έχει ακούσει κάτι εκ των έσω των παρόχων. Όπως πχ ερωτούν και αναρωτιούνται άλλοι παραπάνω πόσο upstream θα δωθεί μέγιστα κτλ και σε ποια τιμή.


Όχι, δεν έχει ακουστεί για τον απλό λόγο ότι ακόμη δεν υπάρχει τίποτα ούτε ως ράδιο αρβύλα, εκτός κι αν κάποιος έχει πρόσβαση στο στενό κύκλο που ασχολείται με το συγκεκριμένο θέμα στον ΟΤΕ.
Όταν ζητηθεί έγκριση των νέων πακέτων χοντρικής από την ΕΕΤΤ, θα έχουμε στοιχεία, όσον αφορά τις ταχύτητες και το κόστος. Δεν είναι δικό μας αποκλειστικό θέμα, αλλά κοινή πρακτική σε όλο τον κόσμο. Κοντός ψαλμός αλληλούια.

----------


## uncharted

> Η εγκατάσταση FTTH θέλει μηχανάκι και παροχή ρεύματος σε κοινόχρηστο, επισκέψιμο από τον πάροχο χώρο
> Ανεβαίνει στα διαμερίσματα μέσω του κατανεμητή
> Πιθανά να χρειαστεί σκάψιμο και στο πεζοδρόμια/πρασιά.
> 
> Αυτά ζήτησε ο ΟΤΕ σε κτήριο γραφείων δήθεν για αναβάθμιση, ήθελε δωρεάν του ζητήσαμε ενοίκιο, εξαφανίστηκε.
> 
> Τώρα πως θα το δουλέψει η vodafone χωρίς ρεύμα και πως θα ανεβάσει οπτικές μέσα από τα κουτιά, σε κάθε διαμέρισμα, αν ξέρεις ενημέρωσέ μας
> 
> Ακόμα και UTP να ανεβάσεις από τον κατανεμητή σε διαμέρισμα πχ στον 4ο όροφο, είσαι υποχρεωμένος να αποκαταστήσεις βλάβες και βάψιμο στους από κάτω ορόφους, αν στο ζητήσουν  
> ...


Το passive FTTH (που ειναι η νορμα) δεν απαιτει ενεργο εξοπλισμο. Με πρισμα διαιρει/μοιραζει το φασμα στα PON. Ετσι κανει και η Inalan.

Επισης, γιατι να ζητησεις ενοικιο και οχι μειωμενο παγιο? Ποσο μειωμενο? Οσο το κοστος του ρευματος (ΑΝ βαλουν ενεργο εξοπλισμο, π.χ. VDSL2/G.Fast DSLAM για FTTB). Παντως αλλοι στην θεση σου θα παρακαλουσαν να ειχαν 50αρια και 100αρια upload... το down δεν ειναι θεμα.

----------


## SurvivaL

> Η εγκατάσταση FTTH θέλει μηχανάκι και παροχή ρεύματος σε κοινόχρηστο, επισκέψιμο από τον πάροχο χώρο
> Ανεβαίνει στα διαμερίσματα μέσω του κατανεμητή
> Πιθανά να χρειαστεί σκάψιμο και στο πεζοδρόμια/πρασιά.
> 
> Αυτά ζήτησε ο ΟΤΕ σε κτήριο γραφείων δήθεν για αναβάθμιση, ήθελε δωρεάν του ζητήσαμε ενοίκιο, εξαφανίστηκε.
> 
> Τώρα πως θα το δουλέψει η vodafone χωρίς ρεύμα και πως θα ανεβάσει οπτικές μέσα από τα κουτιά, σε κάθε διαμέρισμα, αν ξέρεις ενημέρωσέ μας
> 
> Ακόμα και UTP να ανεβάσεις από τον κατανεμητή σε διαμέρισμα πχ στον 4ο όροφο, είσαι υποχρεωμένος να αποκαταστήσεις βλάβες και βάψιμο στους από κάτω ορόφους, αν στο ζητήσουν  
> ...


Είναι τραγικά αυτά που διαβάζω...μου θυμίζει την παροιμία "Του χαρίζανε γάιδαρο & αυτός τον κοίταγε στα δόντια!!!" Έλεος απλά!! :Worthy: 
ΔΕΝ αποτελεί επέκταση δικτύου η διέλευση για να ζητήσεις ενοίκια κτλ. Δλδ πως περιμένεις να συνδεθείς εσύ ασύρματα, με το οπτικό δίκτυο του εκάστοτε παρόχου.  :ROFL: 
Τώρα όσο για την εγκατάσταση FTTH ΔΕΝ θέλει απολύτως τπτ, ούτε μηχανάκι, ούτε & παροχή ρεύματος...Η οπτική από το δίκτυο κορμού "κουμπώνει" σε ένα κουτί-κατανεμητή που εγκαθιστάτε έξω από την πολυκατοικία-οικία-μαγαζί-εργοστάσιο κτλ. Από εκεί μετά φεύγει ένα οπτικό καλώδιο σε μέγεθος μικρότερο από utp προς το κάθε διαμέρισμα-πελάτη μέσα σε σωλήνα σπιράλ & εξωτερικά από την πολυκατοικία ανεβαίνει στο κάθε διαμέρισμα. Ούτε σκαψίματα-βαψίματα & άδειες θέλει!!!

----------


## dreamkid

> Ναι άμα έρθει οπτική μέχρι την πολυκατοικία σιγά μη ρωτήσουμε τους υπόλοιπους άμα θα βάλουμε η όχι λολ


Έτσι μπράβο!






> Είναι τραγικά αυτά που διαβάζω...μου θυμίζει την παροιμία "Του χαρίζανε γάιδαρο & αυτός τον κοίταγε στα δόντια!!!" Έλεος απλά!!


Αυτό ακριβώς. Ακόμα και αύξηση να υπήρχε στην δεή των κοινοχρήστων, θα ήμουν διατεθειμένος να βάλω την διαφορά από την τσέπη μου, προκειμένου να γλυτώσω από τις αισχρές ταχύτητες τύπου "εώς 24mbps".

----------


## SurvivaL

> ...Αυτό ακριβώς. Ακόμα και αύξηση να υπήρχε στην δεή των κοινοχρήστων, θα ήμουν διατεθειμένος να βάλω την διαφορά από την τσέπη μου, προκειμένου να γλιτώσω από τις αισχρές ταχύτητες τύπου "έως 24mbps".


Ακριβώς!!!! Δυστυχώς όμως η ημιμάθεια είναι πολλές φορές χειρότερη από την αμάθεια!!! Για αυτό καλό πριν πούμε κάτι να το ψάχνουμε πρώτα κτλ... :Whistle:

----------


## Hetfield

> η forthnet αποσυρεται δηλαδη απο τις υπηρεσιες ιντερνετ? θα γινει εικονικος παροχος σε ολα αποτι φαινεται


Οχι, το bitstream access δεν ειναι θεμα παροχου.
Ειναι θεμα της εταιριας που το παρεχει, δεν αλλαζει απο τον παροχο που χρησιμοποιει το access.

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Το passive FTTH (που ειναι η νορμα) δεν απαιτει ενεργο εξοπλισμο. Με πρισμα διαιρει/μοιραζει το φασμα στα PON. Ετσι κανει και η Inalan.
> 
> Επισης, γιατι να ζητησεις ενοικιο και οχι μειωμενο παγιο? Ποσο μειωμενο? Οσο το κοστος του ρευματος (ΑΝ βαλουν ενεργο εξοπλισμο, π.χ. VDSL2/G.Fast DSLAM για FTTB). Παντως αλλοι στην θεση σου θα παρακαλουσαν να ειχαν 50αρια και 100αρια upload... το down δεν ειναι θεμα.


Μειωμένο πάγιο μπορεί να ζητήσει μόνο αυτός που ζήτησε την οπτική. Οι υπόλοιποι συνιδιοκτήτες/ενοικιαστές?




> Είναι τραγικά αυτά που διαβάζω...μου θυμίζει την παροιμία "Του χαρίζανε γάιδαρο & αυτός τον κοίταγε στα δόντια!!!" Έλεος απλά!!
> ΔΕΝ αποτελεί επέκταση δικτύου η διέλευση για να ζητήσεις ενοίκια κτλ. Δλδ πως περιμένεις να συνδεθείς εσύ ασύρματα, με το οπτικό δίκτυο του εκάστοτε παρόχου. 
> Τώρα όσο για την εγκατάσταση FTTH ΔΕΝ θέλει απολύτως τπτ, ούτε μηχανάκι, ούτε & παροχή ρεύματος...Η οπτική από το δίκτυο κορμού "κουμπώνει" σε ένα κουτί-κατανεμητή που εγκαθιστάτε έξω από την πολυκατοικία-οικία-μαγαζί-εργοστάσιο κτλ. Από εκεί μετά φεύγει ένα οπτικό καλώδιο σε μέγεθος μικρότερο από utp προς το κάθε διαμέρισμα-πελάτη μέσα σε σωλήνα σπιράλ & εξωτερικά από την πολυκατοικία ανεβαίνει στο κάθε διαμέρισμα. Ούτε σκαψίματα-βαψίματα & άδειες θέλει!!!


Και εξωτερικά περνάς από άλλες ιδιοκτησίες. Αν κάποιος αρνηθεί, απλά δεν περνάς.
Και στην Γαλλία, η france telecom έτσι δούλευε, όπως μας ζήτησε ο ΟΤΕ




> Έτσι μπράβο!
> 
> 
> 
> Αυτό ακριβώς. Ακόμα και αύξηση να υπήρχε στην δεή των κοινοχρήστων, θα ήμουν διατεθειμένος να βάλω την διαφορά από την τσέπη μου, προκειμένου να γλυτώσω από τις αισχρές ταχύτητες τύπου "εώς 24mbps".


Εσύ ναι, αν μένεις σε μονοκατοικία κάνεις ότι θέλεις. Αν μένεις σε πολυκατοικία πρέπει να σεβαστείς τον κανονισμό.




> Ακριβώς!!!! Δυστυχώς όμως η ημιμάθεια είναι πολλές φορές χειρότερη από την αμάθεια!!! Για αυτό καλό πριν πούμε κάτι να το ψάχνουμε πρώτα κτλ...


1. Πριν αρχίσεις τους χαρακτηρισμούς, διάβασε
Υπάρχουν  στο adslgr πολλές περιπτώσεις που κάποιος ήθελε να συνδέσει ΕΞΩΤΕΡΙΚΑ με UTP δύο διαμερίσματα και δεν τον αφήσανε.

2. Ακόμα και το  εξωτερικό κουτί στην πολυκατοικία μπορούν να το απαγορεύσουν εφ'οσον δεν ωφελούνται όλοι οι ιδιοκτήτες/ενοικιαστές (τουλάχιστον στο % που απαιτείται από γενική συνέλευση)

3. Πολλοί δεν επιθυμούν να γεμίσουν κουτιά. Αν κάπου υπάρχουν και οι 3 (ή 4 ή 5 ή..)πάροχοι θα μπούνε 3 κουτιά? Κάποιο χρησιμοποιούν ασύρματες ζεύξεις από ταράτσες. Και αυτοί τραβάνε ότι καλώδια θέλουνε ?

Αμα έχεις συμμετρική μισθωμένη ασύρματη γραμμή με όποιον πάροχο (από την ταράτσα),  γιατί να παραχωρήσεις δωρεάν χώρο και πρόσβαση  στον ΟΤΕ ? Μιλάμε για κτήριο γραφείων.
Οταν βέβαια η Wind προσφέρθηκε να βάλει αλεξικέραυνο σε όλο το κτήριο με δικά της έξοδα, γιατί να αρνηθούμε?

Περίμενε να ξεκινήσει η vodafone και εδώ θα διαβάζεις τι θα γίνει στις πολυκατοικίες.
Πιθανότατα σου λείπει η εμπειρία από προσπάθειες διαφόρων να εγκαταστήσουν δορυφορικές κεραίες τηλεόρασης σε ταράτσες. 

Και κάποιοι ΚΟΨΑΝΕ το καλώδιο της δορυφορικής που περνούσε από την ιδιοκτησία τους. Και επειδή είναι καλοί άνθρωποι τα κόψανε Σάββατο απόγευμα.

Εχω και άλλα παραδείγματα πχ κλήση της πολεοδομίας για τοποθέτηση κλιματιστικού σε ιδιοκτησία σου (θέλει άδεια), αλλά δεν είναι του παρόντος

----------


## ATG

> Η εγκατάσταση FTTH θέλει μηχανάκι και παροχή ρεύματος σε κοινόχρηστο, επισκέψιμο από τον πάροχο χώρο
> Ανεβαίνει στα διαμερίσματα μέσω του κατανεμητή
> Πιθανά να χρειαστεί σκάψιμο και στο πεζοδρόμια/πρασιά.
> 
> Αυτά ζήτησε ο ΟΤΕ σε κτήριο γραφείων δήθεν για αναβάθμιση, ήθελε δωρεάν του ζητήσαμε ενοίκιο, εξαφανίστηκε.
> 
> Τώρα πως θα το δουλέψει η vodafone χωρίς ρεύμα και πως θα ανεβάσει οπτικές μέσα από τα κουτιά, σε κάθε διαμέρισμα, αν ξέρεις ενημέρωσέ μας
> 
> Ακόμα και UTP να ανεβάσεις από τον κατανεμητή σε διαμέρισμα πχ στον 4ο όροφο, είσαι υποχρεωμένος να αποκαταστήσεις βλάβες και βάψιμο στους από κάτω ορόφους, αν στο ζητήσουν  
> ...


Εκτός και αν ψηφιστεί το νομοσχέδιο που θα σου κάνει το FTTH ίδιο με το αέριο οποτε δεν θα μπορείς να κανεις τίποτα.

----------


## SurvivaL

> ...Εσύ ναι, αν μένεις σε μονοκατοικία κάνεις ότι θέλεις. Αν μένεις σε πολυκατοικία πρέπει να σεβαστείς τον κανονισμό.ς


Εδώ έχει ξεκινήσει η Inalan προ πολλού σε πολυκατοικίες εγκαταστάσεις κτλ... Σε ερώτηση προς τον τεχνικό που έκανε την δικιά μου εγκατάσταση μου είπε πως ΠΟΤΕ δεν είχαν θέμα πουθενά, μιας & ο κανονισμός έχει αλλάξει & για εγκατάσταση τηλ/κών καλωδίων σε πολυκατοικίες ΔΕΝ απαιτείται καμία άδεια από την γενική συνέλευση κτλ..Μάλλον εσύ δεν έχεις διαβάσει-ενημερωθεί σωστά... :RTFM: 

Δηλαδή για να καταλάβουμε...Υποθετικά ότι το εν λόγω κτήριο σου καλύπτεται με FTTH από την Χ εταιρεία. Ένας ένοικος εκδηλώνει ενδιαφέρον. Εσύ δλδ θα απαιτήσεις τέλη διέλευσης από την Χ για να περάσει (ένα οποιοδήποτε) καλώδιο, από το κουτί έως το διαμέρισμα του πελάτη; Το κουτί είναι τοποθετημένο ας πούμε σε τοίχο εκτός της πολυκατοικίας...

Τώρα ότι άλλο μας λες είναι υποθέσεις της χαλιμάς...Και την οπτική μπορεί να κόψει ο άλλος, αλλά εδώ άμα αρχίσουμε & λέμε για υποθετικά κοψίματα κτλ ξεφεύγουμε...

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Εκτός και αν ψηφιστεί το νομοσχέδιο που θα σου κάνει το FTTH ίδιο με το αέριο οποτε δεν θα μπορείς να κανεις τίποτα.


Πάντα υπάρχουν τρόποι

Μόνο που για το αέριο χρειάζεται απόφαση συνέλευσης με τα ποσοστά που λέει ο κανονισμός.
Δεν προβλεπόταν άλλοι να χρησιμοποιούν αέριο και άλλοι πετρέλαιο στην ίδια πολυκατοικία.
Και το αέριο το προμηθεύει ένας (μονοπώλειο)

Υπάρχουν και πιό δύσκολες καταστάσεις όπου επειδή δεν πληρώνονται κοινόχρηστα (ακόμα και αν υπάρχει αέριο), έχει διακοπεί η θέρμανση και κάποιοι ιδιοκτήτες δεν μπορούν να νοικιάσουν τα διαμερίσματα επειδή είναι χωρίς θέρμανση.

Πρόσφατα που βγάλανε νόμο όπου ένας ιδιοκτήτης μπορεί να βάλει αέριο χωρίς να ρωτήσει τους άλλους, υπάρχει αντίδραση της ΠΟΜΙΔΑ και προσφυγές στο συμβούλιο επικρατείας

Ολοι στη πολυκατοικία που θέλουν οπτική, είναι υποχρεωμένοι να πληρώνουν vodafone ? (εμμέσως αν είναι από άλλο πάροχο ο οποίος πληρώνει την voda ή αμέσως αν επιλέξεις πάροχο την voda ?)
Κι αν έρθει η voda και εγώ θέλω την xyz inalan ? Βάζω ελεύθερα?

Με τον ΟΤΕ ήταν διαφορετικά γιατί είναι ο "ιστορικός πάροχος" όπου το Ελληνικό Δημόσιο παραχωρούσε δωρεάν άνευ αποζημιώσεων, στον Δημόσιο ΟΤΕ, ραχούλες (και το τελευταίο μίλι είναι ιδιοκτησία του)
Οποιος πάροχος ιδιωτικός πήγε μετά, πληρώνει ενοίκιο σε κοινότητα/δήμο

- - - Updated - - -




> Εδώ έχει ξεκινήσει η Inalan προ πολλού σε πολυκατοικίες εγκαταστάσεις κτλ... Σε ερώτηση προς τον τεχνικό που έκανε την δικιά μου εγκατάσταση μου είπε πως ΠΟΤΕ δεν είχαν θέμα πουθενά, μιας & ο κανονισμός έχει αλλάξει & για εγκατάσταση τηλ/κών καλωδίων σε πολυκατοικίες ΔΕΝ απαιτείται καμία άδεια από την γενική συνέλευση κτλ..Μάλλον εσύ δεν έχεις διαβάσει-ενημερωθεί σωστά...
> 
> Δηλαδή για να καταλάβουμε...Υποθετικά ότι το εν λόγω κτήριο σου καλύπτεται με FTTH από την Χ εταιρεία. Ένας ένοικος εκδηλώνει ενδιαφέρον. Εσύ δλδ θα απαιτήσεις τέλη διέλευσης από την Χ για να περάσει (ένα οποιοδήποτε) καλώδιο, από το κουτί έως το διαμέρισμα του πελάτη; Το κουτί είναι τοποθετημένο ας πούμε σε τοίχο εκτός της πολυκατοικίας...
> 
> Τώρα ότι άλλο μας λες είναι υποθέσεις της χαλιμάς...Και την οπτική μπορεί να κόψει ο άλλος, αλλά εδώ άμα αρχίσουμε & λέμε για υποθετικά κοψίματα κτλ ξεφεύγουμε...


Συνεχίζεις τους  χαρακτηρισμούς
Τελευταία φορά που ασχολούμαι μαζί σου

Οι υποθέσεις της χαλιμάς είναι πραγματικά παραδείγματα
Τα κοψίματα είναι πραγματικά
Από το κουτί στο διαμέρισμα του "πελάτη" αν μεσολαβεί ιδιοκτησία μου μπορώ να κάνω ότι θέλω

Εσύ  να πιστεύεις τον τεχνικό της ιναλαν (απ'ότι φαίνεται αυτό εννοείς "διάβασμα")
Ακόμα κι όταν σου πεί ότι για όλα φταίει ο ΟΤΕ
Ακόμα κι όταν σου λέει ότι ο κανονισμός ( της πολυκατοικίας ?) έχει αλλάξει  :Laughing: 
Εδώ δάκρυσα

Είσαι βαθειά νυχτωμένος (ας κάνω κι εγώ ένα χαρακτηρισμό)

----------


## derma

Από τι βλέπω μάλλον οι μονοί τυχεροί θα είναι αυτοί που περνούν από υπαίθρια καμπίνα τώρα για όσους περνούν κατευθείαν από το αστικό κέντρο όπως εγώ 3 είναι τα πιθανά σενάρια η θα καλυτερέψουν τα πράγματα η θα χειροτερέψουν η θα μείνουν όπως είναι

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Από τι βλέπω μάλλον οι μονοί τυχεροί θα είναι αυτοί που περνούν από υπαίθρια καμπίνα τώρα για όσους περνούν κατευθείαν από το αστικό κέντρο όπως εγώ 3 είναι τα πιθανά σενάρια η θα καλυτερέψουν τα πράγματα η θα χειροτερέψουν η θα μείνουν όπως είναι


Κι εγώ μαζί μ'εσένα (και πολλοί άλλοι)
Τουλάχιστον εσύ πας μέχρι 50? ( με το ανάλογο up)
Γιατί εγώ πάω μέχρι 40 λόγω "σαπακίου" ΟΤΕ (220 μ από ΑΚ)

----------


## pan24

> Πάντα υπάρχουν τρόποι
> 
> Μόνο που για το αέριο χρειάζεται απόφαση συνέλευσης με τα ποσοστά που λέει ο κανονισμός.
> Δεν προβλεπόταν άλλοι να χρησιμοποιούν αέριο και άλλοι πετρέλαιο στην ίδια πολυκατοικία.
> Και το αέριο το προμηθεύει ένας (μονοπώλειο)
> 
> Υπάρχουν και πιό δύσκολες καταστάσεις όπου επειδή δεν πληρώνονται κοινόχρηστα (ακόμα και αν υπάρχει αέριο), έχει διακοπεί η θέρμανση και κάποιοι ιδιοκτήτες δεν μπορούν να νοικιάσουν τα διαμερίσματα επειδή είναι χωρίς θέρμανση.
> 
> Πρόσφατα που βγάλανε νόμο όπου ένας ιδιοκτήτης μπορεί να βάλει αέριο χωρίς να ρωτήσει τους άλλους, υπάρχει αντίδραση της ΠΟΜΙΔΑ και προσφυγές στο συμβούλιο επικρατείας
> ...


Οπου και να εχει προσφυγει η πομιδα,και στο συμβουλιο της επικρατειας και στον παππα και στον θεο τον ιδιο η προσπαθεια της ειναι καταδικασμενη οπως ειναι και το σωστο.Γιατι αν εγω στο διαμερισμα μου θελω να βαλω αεριο να πρεπει να πληρωνω και πετρελαιο?Με ενα νομο γειωσαν τις συνελευσεις της πολυκατοικιας οπως επρεπε για να αντιμετωπιστουν διαφοροι διαχειριστες-κομαντο που νομιζαν οτι ελεγχουν τα παντα και καποιοι αμαθεις συνηθως ηλικιωμενοι που φοβοντουσαν οτι ο λεβητας αεριου θα εκραγει
Και για τον λεβητα αεριου περνανε σωληνες απο ιδιοκτησιες αλλων αλλα κανεις δεν μπορει να βγαλει αχνα

Ετσι και με το τηλεπικοινωνιακο.Αλλοιμονο αν επρεπε να παρακαλεσουμε να μας εγκρινει η συνελευση της πολυκατοικιας για να βαλουμε ιντερνετ
Ο καθενας βαζει οτι θελει.Αν στην πολυκατοικια σου εγω βαλω πχ FTTH OTE στο διαμερισμα μου εσενα δεν σε εμποδιζει κανενας να βαλεις FTTH Vodafone

Οπως ειπαν παιδια πιο πανω υπαρχει ηδη ρυθμιση για τα τηλεπικοινωνιακα καλωδια οτι δεν χρειαζεται αποφαση συνελευσης κτλ

Η inalan και η hcn που περνανε οπτικες στα διαμερισματα σε αθηνα και θεσσαλονικη αντιστοιχα δεν εχουν αντιμετωπισει μια φορα θεμα,περνανε τα καλωδια και δεν ρωτανε κανεναν και οταν διαμαρτυρηθει καποιος απο την πολυκατοικια του λεει το νομικο τμημα τι ισχυει

Υ.Γ.1)Οι νομοι του κρατους υπερισχυουν οποιουδηποτε κανονισμου πολυκατοικιας
Υ.Γ2)Το να κοψεις τηλεπικοινωνιακο καλωδιο δεν ειναι σαν να κοβεις καλωδιο δορυφορικης.Μεχρι να μπει η οπτικη ινα στο σπιτι σου(γιατι ετσι την περνανε παρακαμπτοντας τον κατανεμητη) ή μεχρι να φτασει το καλωδιο στον κατανεμητη(σε περιπτωσει χαλκινου παραδοσιακου δικτυου) το καλωδιο ανηκει στον παροχο, ειναι δικτυο κοινης ωφελειας και φθορα του ειναι κακουργημα και ισχυει το αυτοφωρο.Και το καλωδιο ρευματος του απο πανω διαμερισματος μπορει να περναει μεσα απο τον τοιχο σου(βασικα σιγουρα περναει αν εχει οροφοδιαμερισμα) που ειναι ιδιοκτησια σου αλλα δεν μπορεις να κανεις το παραμικρο

----------


## SurvivaL

> ...Από το κουτί στο διαμέρισμα του "πελάτη" αν μεσολαβεί ιδιοκτησία μου μπορώ να κάνω ότι θέλω...


Ναι μπορείς να κάνεις ότι θέλεις, μέχρι & πυραυλικό σύστημα να βάλεις άμα γουστάρεις...Ρε δουλευόμαστε με αυτόν & πως θα βγάλουμε άκρη!!!  :Closed topic: 





> ...Είσαι βαθειά νυχτωμένος (ας κάνω κι εγώ ένα χαρακτηρισμό)


Το ποιος είναι βαθιά νυχτωμένος φαίνεται με τα απίστευτα & τραγικά πράγματα που γράφεις...Είμαι σίγουρος ότι θα ζήτησες τέλη διέλευσης & από τον ΟΤΕ για να σου βάλει τηλέφωνο ε, πες το μας μην το αρνείσαι!!!  :Respekt: 




> ...Με ενα νομο γειωσαν τις συνελευσεις της πολυκατοικιας οπως επρεπε για να αντιμετωπιστουν διαφοροι διαχειριστες-κομαντο που νομιζαν οτι ελεγχουν τα παντα και καποιοι αμαθεις συνηθως ηλικιωμενοι που φοβοντουσαν οτι ο λεβητας αεριου θα εκραγει
> Και για τον λεβητα αεριου περνανε σωληνες απο ιδιοκτησιες αλλων αλλα κανεις δεν μπορει να βγαλει αχνα
> 
> Ετσι και με το τηλεπικοινωνιακο.Αλλοιμονο αν επρεπε να παρακαλεσουμε να μας εγκρινει η συνελευση της πολυκατοικιας για να βαλουμε ιντερνετ
> Ο καθενας βαζει οτι θελει.Αν στην πολυκατοικια σου εγω βαλω πχ FTTH OTE στο διαμερισμα μου εσενα δεν σε εμποδιζει κανενας να βαλεις FTTH Vodafone
> 
> Οπως ειπαν παιδια πιο πανω υπαρχει ηδη ρυθμιση για τα τηλεπικοινωνιακα καλωδια οτι δεν χρειαζεται αποφαση συνελευσης κτλ
> 
> Η inalan και η hcn που περνανε οπτικες στα διαμερισματα σε αθηνα και θεσσαλονικη αντιστοιχα δεν εχουν αντιμετωπισει μια φορα θεμα,περνανε τα καλωδια και δεν ρωτανε κανεναν και οταν διαμαρτυρηθει καποιος απο την πολυκατοικια του λεει το νομικο τμημα τι ισχυει...


Δυστυχώς η ημιμάθεια είναι χειρότερη από την αμάθεια στις μέρες μας & δυστυχώς κάποιοι επιμένουν στα ίδια & ίδια & δεν λένε να το καταλάβουν.
Λες και τόσες συνδέσεις που έχει κάνει η Inalan σε πολυκατοικίες να πέρασαν από γενική συνέλευση....Είναι να γελάς & να κλαις με το σκεφτικό κάποιον!!!  :Thinking:

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Οπου και να εχει προσφυγει η πομιδα,και στο συμβουλιο της επικρατειας και στον παππα και στον θεο τον ιδιο η προσπαθεια της ειναι καταδικασμενη οπως ειναι και το σωστο.Γιατι αν εγω στο διαμερισμα μου θελω να βαλω αεριο να πρεπει να πληρωνω και πετρελαιο?Με ενα νομο γειωσαν τις συνελευσεις της πολυκατοικιας οπως επρεπε για να αντιμετωπιστουν διαφοροι διαχειριστες-κομαντο που νομιζαν οτι ελεγχουν τα παντα και καποιοι αμαθεις συνηθως ηλικιωμενοι που φοβοντουσαν οτι ο λεβητας αεριου θα εκραγει
> Και για τον λεβητα αεριου περνανε σωληνες απο ιδιοκτησιες αλλων αλλα κανεις δεν μπορει να βγαλει αχνα
> 
> Ετσι και με το τηλεπικοινωνιακο.Αλλοιμονο αν επρεπε να παρακαλεσουμε να μας εγκρινει η συνελευση της πολυκατοικιας για να βαλουμε ιντερνετ
> Ο καθενας βαζει οτι θελει.Αν στην πολυκατοικια σου εγω βαλω πχ FTTH OTE στο διαμερισμα μου εσενα δεν σε εμποδιζει κανενας να βαλεις FTTH Vodafone
> 
> Οπως ειπαν παιδια πιο πανω υπαρχει ηδη ρυθμιση για τα τηλεπικοινωνιακα καλωδια οτι δεν χρειαζεται αποφαση συνελευσης κτλ
> 
> Η inalan και η hcn που περνανε οπτικες στα διαμερισματα σε αθηνα και θεσσαλονικη αντιστοιχα δεν εχουν αντιμετωπισει μια φορα θεμα,περνανε τα καλωδια και δεν ρωτανε κανεναν και οταν διαμαρτυρηθει καποιος απο την πολυκατοικια του λεει το νομικο τμημα τι ισχυει
> ...


Απ'ότι φαίνεται είσαι οπαδός του "ο καθένας ότι θέλει κάνει"
Επειδή εσύ θέλεις να βάλεις αέριο/οπτική κλπ οι υπόλοιποι πρέπει να κάνουν κωλοτούμπες
Συγκατοικείς δεν ζεις εγωιστικά μόνος σου.
Και κρίνεις και ποιό είναι σωστό και ποιό όχι σύμφωνα με τα δικά σου θέλω. Εχεις κάνει στο δικαστικό ?

Η άχνα δεν βγαίνει όταν αποφασίζει γενική συνέλευση

Τα παιδιά πιό πάνω ήταν ένας που το "διάβασμά" του ήταν τα λεγόμενα ενός τεχνικού της ιναλαν

Το καλώδιο ανήκει στον πάροχο που καταπατά ιδιοκτησία μου ?
Κοινή ωφέλεια ο ένας "πελάτης"?
Κάτι σου ξεφεύγει.

----------


## ATG

> Πάντα υπάρχουν τρόποι
> 
> Μόνο που για το αέριο χρειάζεται απόφαση συνέλευσης με τα ποσοστά που λέει ο κανονισμός.
> Δεν προβλεπόταν άλλοι να χρησιμοποιούν αέριο και άλλοι πετρέλαιο στην ίδια πολυκατοικία.
> Και το αέριο το προμηθεύει ένας (μονοπώλειο)
> 
> Υπάρχουν και πιό δύσκολες καταστάσεις όπου επειδή δεν πληρώνονται κοινόχρηστα (ακόμα και αν υπάρχει αέριο), έχει διακοπεί η θέρμανση και κάποιοι ιδιοκτήτες δεν μπορούν να νοικιάσουν τα διαμερίσματα επειδή είναι χωρίς θέρμανση.
> 
> Πρόσφατα που βγάλανε νόμο όπου ένας ιδιοκτήτης μπορεί να βάλει αέριο χωρίς να ρωτήσει τους άλλους, υπάρχει αντίδραση της ΠΟΜΙΔΑ και προσφυγές στο συμβούλιο επικρατείας
> ...


Το νομοσχέδιο που ετοιμάζεται είναι απλό. Αν θέλω να βαλω υψιρυθμο internet μπορω και περνά απο τους κοινόχρηστους χώρους χωρίς να χρειαζεται έγκριση συνέλευσης. Αρκεί η αίτηση μου. 

Απο εκεί και πέρα δεν μπορεί να με σταματήσει κανένας να βάλω ftth στο διαμέρισμα μου.

----------


## derma

> Κι εγώ μαζί μ'εσένα (και πολλοί άλλοι)
> Τουλάχιστον εσύ πας μέχρι 50? ( με το ανάλογο up)
> Γιατί εγώ πάω μέχρι 40 λόγω "σαπακίου" ΟΤΕ (220 μ από ΑΚ)


Ποια 50 από τα 30 ξεκίνησα στα 25 είμαι και βλέπω να πέφτω  στα 19-20 για να μην πω ακόμα χειρότερα

----------


## Zarko

> 10Mbps upload στο vectoring καήκαμε. Δεν αξίζει τα λεφτά που θα θένε.....άν δώσουν 25Mbps και πάνω  το συζητάμε.Ιδανικά 50 όσο και στο πιλοτικό...


Μακάρι, για μένα είναι *ΜΑΚΡΑΝ* σημαντικότερο το upload από το download. Εάν με υποχρέωναν με κάποιον τρόπο, να διαλέξω ανάμεσα σε μια γραμμή με 100Mbps download/5-10Mbps upload ή μια άλλη γραμμή με 10Mpbs download/*1Gbps* upload, σαφώς και θα διάλεγα τη δεύτερη, χωρίς κανένα δισταγμό. 

Θέλω να κάνω παιχνίδι σε private tracker, στον οποίο ακόμα και με 100Mbps upload παίζεις μπάλα στη Γ' ή Δ' κατηγορία. Για να κάνεις παιχνίδι στην Α' κατηγορία, θέλεις τουλάχιστον 1Gbps upload, ενώ για να κάνεις πρωταθλητισμό,  :Razz:  θέλεις ακόμα μεγαλύτερες ταχύτητες προς τα 10Gbps ή τέλος πάντων τα μέγιστα γκάζια που μπορούν να δώσουν ολοκαίνουριοι ssd δίσκοι με φρενιασμένες επιδόσεις σε transfer rate...

----------


## SurvivaL

> Απ'ότι φαίνεται είσαι οπαδός του "ο καθένας ότι θέλει κάνει"
> Επειδή εσύ θέλεις να βάλεις αέριο/οπτική κλπ οι υπόλοιποι πρέπει να κάνουν κωλοτούμπες
> Συγκατοικείς δεν ζεις εγωιστικά μόνος σου.
> Και κρίνεις και ποιό είναι σωστό και ποιό όχι σύμφωνα με τα δικά σου θέλω. Εχεις κάνει στο δικαστικό ?
> 
> Η άχνα δεν βγαίνει όταν αποφασίζει γενική συνέλευση
> 
> Τα παιδιά πιό πάνω ήταν ένας που το "διάβασμά" του ήταν τα λεγόμενα ενός τεχνικού της ιναλαν
> 
> ...


Μάλλον εσύ έχεις ξεφύγει εδώ μέσα!!! Εσύ πες μας όμως που τα στηρίζεις ΟΛΑ αυτά τα απίστευτα & εγωιστικά που μας λες...
Μάλλον στην πολυκατοικία που μένεις & ως διαχειριστάκος την έχεις τσιφλίκη σου & κάνει ότι εσύ θες..Οπαδός του ότι θέλει κάνει δλδ, όπως το λες!!!
Πες μας & άλλα να γελάσουμε...Πχ πόσα τέλη διέλευσης ζητάς από τον κάθε πάροχο όταν θέλει ένας ενοικιαστής σου να βάλει τηλέφωνο; Τα δηλώνεις, είναι με φπα η μαύρα;  :ROFL: 




> Τ...Απο εκεί και πέρα δεν μπορεί να με σταματήσει κανένας να βάλω ftth στο διαμέρισμα μου.


Όχι στην πολυκατοικία του dimitri_ns δεν μπορείς, θα περάσεις πρώτα από ιερά εξέταση & μετά πρέπει να φιλήσεις της παντόφλας (του  dimitri_ns) το οικόσημο...Ε ρε γλέντια!!! :Laughing:

----------


## pan24

> Απ'ότι φαίνεται είσαι οπαδός του "ο καθένας ότι θέλει κάνει"
> Επειδή εσύ θέλεις να βάλεις αέριο/οπτική κλπ οι υπόλοιποι πρέπει να κάνουν κωλοτούμπες
> Συγκατοικείς δεν ζεις εγωιστικά μόνος σου.
> Και κρίνεις και ποιό είναι σωστό και ποιό όχι σύμφωνα με τα δικά σου θέλω. Εχεις κάνει στο δικαστικό ?
> 
> Η άχνα δεν βγαίνει όταν αποφασίζει γενική συνέλευση
> 
> Τα παιδιά πιό πάνω ήταν ένας που το "διάβασμά" του ήταν τα λεγόμενα ενός τεχνικού της ιναλαν
> 
> ...


Οχι ειμαι οπαδος του ο καθενας κανει οτι θελει στην ιδιοκτησια του οσο δεν ενοχλει τους αλλους.Αν εγω βαλω αεριο η οπτικη στο διαμερισμα μου δεν ενοχλω κανεναν αλλο.Και η ενοχληση δεν ειναι υποκειμενικη,ακομα και σε δικαστηριο να πας το να περασει ενα μικρο καλωδιο/σωληνας στην εξωτερικη μερια της ιδιοκτησιας σου σε σημειο που συνηθως δεν ειναι καν ορατο(πλαινο μερος/πισω μερια) δεν θεωρειται ενοχληση
Γιατι οπως λες και εσυ συγκατοικεις δεν εισαι μονος σου να κανεις οτι γουσταρεις χωρις να υπολογιζεις και το συμφερον των αλλων

Τα δικτυα ρευματος,νερου,τηλεφωνου ειναι δικτυα κοινης ωφελειας ακομα και αν εξυπηρετουν μονο εναν

Η συνελευση μπορει να αποφασισει οτι θελει.Αν το ψηφισει η πλειοψηφια μπορει να αποφασισει και να κλεισει το πεζοδρομιο μπροστα απο την πολυκατοικια πχ
Και λοιπον?Οι νομοι του κρατους ειναι πανω απο οποιαδηποτε συνελευση πολυκατοικιας 

Ξερω βλεποντας και το thread της inalan οτι ποτε δεν εχει καταφερει πολυκατοικια να μπλοκαρει ινες να πανε σε καποιο διαμερισμα ακομα και αν ειναι το ρετιρε που σημαινει οτι περναει απο τις ιδιοκτησιες ολων των υπολοιπων
Το ιδιο γινεται και στο πιλοτικο ftth του οτε.Τα βαζουν και δεν ρωτανε κανεναν γιατι κανενας δεν εχει αρμοδιοτητα να σου πει τι θα κανεις στο διαμερισμα σου εφοσον δεν ενοχλεις αλλον

Ξερω πολυ καλα δικαστικη υποθεση που συσσωμη η συνελευση πολυκατοικιας εκανε ασφαλιστικα μετρα σε ιδιοκτητη γραφειου για να μην περασει μισθωμενη γραμμη οπου περναγαν καλωδιωσεις εξωτερικα απο ιδικτησιες αλλων και τα εχασαν πανηγυρικα

Προσεξε στην πολυκατοικια συγκατοικεις με τους υπολοιπους αλλα δεν τους βαζεις στο διαμερισμα σου,στο βρακι σου η στο κρεβατι σου
Εχουν λογο οσο κατι που κανεις εσυ τους επηρεαζει.Το να βαλω εγω οπτικη δεν επηρεαζει κανεναν.Το να βαλω αεριο τους επηρεαζει μεν γιατι δεν πληρωνω ουτε το παγιο για το πετρελαιο αλλα ετσι ειναι ο νομος που διορθωνει την αδικια που υπηρχε.Μεχρι τωρα ακομα και αν ξηλωνες τους σωληνες του καλοριφερ επρεπε να πληρωνεις παγιο για πετρελαιο

Ωστοσο για να ξεφυγουν απο διαφορα γκριζα σημεια και απο διαφορους που σιγουρα καποιοι θα προσπαθησουν να το καθυστερησουν δικαστικα επειδη δεν γουσταρουν τον γειτονα η προσπαθουν να βγαλουν λεφτα θα φτιαχτει ενας ξεκαθαρος νομος οπως με το αεριο και τελος τα παραμυθια

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Οχι ειμαι οπαδος του ο καθενας κανει οτι θελει στην ιδιοκτησια του οσο δεν ενοχλει τους αλλους.Αν εγω βαλω αεριο η οπτικη στο διαμερισμα μου δεν ενοχλω κανεναν αλλο.Και η ενοχληση δεν ειναι υποκειμενικη,ακομα και σε δικαστηριο να πας το να περασει ενα μικρο καλωδιο/σωληνας στην εξωτερικη μερια της ιδιοκτησιας σου σε σημειο που συνηθως δεν ειναι καν ορατο(πλαινο μερος/πισω μερια) δεν θεωρειται ενοχληση
> Γιατι οπως λες και εσυ συγκατοικεις δεν εισαι μονος σου να κανεις οτι γουσταρεις χωρις να υπολογιζεις και το συμφερον των αλλων
> 
> Τα δικτυα ρευματος,νερου,τηλεφωνου ειναι δικτυα κοινης ωφελειας ακομα και αν εξυπηρετουν μονο εναν
> 
> Η συνελευση μπορει να αποφασισει οτι θελει.Αν το ψηφισει η πλειοψηφια μπορει να αποφασισει και να κλεισει το πεζοδρομιο μπροστα απο την πολυκατοικια πχ
> Και λοιπον?Οι νομοι του κρατους ειναι πανω απο οποιαδηποτε συνελευση πολυκατοικιας 
> 
> Ξερω βλεποντας και το thread της inalan οτι ποτε δεν εχει καταφερει πολυκατοικια να μπλοκαρει ινες να πανε σε καποιο διαμερισμα ακομα και αν ειναι το ρετιρε που σημαινει οτι περναει απο τις ιδιοκτησιες ολων των υπολοιπων
> ...


Συμφωνώ με τα περισσότερα που γράφεις
Μόνο που για το αν ενοχλείς ή όχι δεν το κρίνεις εσύ, αλλά οι υπόλοιποι (με το ποσοστό που απαιτείται, πάντα θα υπάρχουν κάποιοι στραβοί), γι αυτό φτιαχτήκανε και οι κανονισμοί πολυκατοικιών για τους οποίους ενημερώνεσαι πριν αγοράσεις/νοικιάσεις. Και επειδή η ζωή προχωράει τα πάντα μπορούν ν'αλλάξουν (όταν δεν έρχονται σε αντίθεση με νόμους του κράτους) αρκεί να αποφασίζουν οι συνελεύσεις με τα % που απαιτούνται.

Οσο για τα καλώδια ηλεκτρικού/ύδρευσης κλπ της πολυκατοικίας που περνάνε από ιδιοκτησίες, ενημερώνεσαι πρίν αγοράσεις και αποτελούν συστατικό ενος κτηρίου.
Εδώ μιλάμε για επεμβάσεις μετά.

Το πεζοδρόμιο δεν ανήκει στην πολυκατοικία, η πρασιά ανήκει

----------


## SurvivaL

> Ξερω βλεποντας και το thread της inalan οτι ποτε δεν εχει καταφερει πολυκατοικια να μπλοκαρει ινες να πανε σε καποιο διαμερισμα ακομα και αν ειναι το ρετιρε που σημαινει οτι περναει απο τις ιδιοκτησιες ολων των υπολοιπων
> Το ιδιο γινεται και στο πιλοτικο ftth του οτε.Τα βαζουν και δεν ρωτανε κανεναν γιατι κανενας δεν εχει αρμοδιοτητα να σου πει τι θα κανεις στο διαμερισμα σου εφοσον δεν ενοχλεις αλλον
> 
> Ξερω πολυ καλα δικαστικη υποθεση που συσσωμη η συνελευση πολυκατοικιας εκανε ασφαλιστικα μετρα σε ιδιοκτητη γραφειου για να μην περασει μισθωμενη γραμμη οπου περναγαν καλωδιωσεις εξωτερικα απο ιδικτησιες αλλων και τα εχασαν πανηγυρικα
> 
> Προσεξε στην πολυκατοικια συγκατοικεις με τους υπολοιπους αλλα δεν τους βαζεις στο διαμερισμα σου,στο βρακι σου η στο κρεβατι σου
> Εχουν λογο οσο κατι που κανεις εσυ τους επηρεαζει.Το να βαλω εγω οπτικη δεν επηρεαζει κανεναν.Το να βαλω αεριο τους επηρεαζει μεν γιατι δεν πληρωνω ουτε το παγιο για το πετρελαιο αλλα ετσι ειναι ο νομος που διορθωνει την αδικια που υπηρχε.Μεχρι τωρα ακομα και αν ξηλωνες τους σωληνες του καλοριφερ επρεπε να πληρωνεις παγιο για πετρελαιο
> 
> Ωστοσο για να ξεφυγουν απο διαφορα γκριζα σημεια και απο διαφορους που σιγουρα καποιοι θα προσπαθησουν να το καθυστερησουν δικαστικα επειδη δεν γουσταρουν τον γειτονα η προσπαθουν να βγαλουν λεφτα θα φτιαχτει ενας ξεκαθαρος νομος οπως με το αεριο και τελος τα παραμυθια


Πολύ σωστά ΑΛΛΑ όταν θες να βγάλεις από την μύγα ξύγκι ιδίως στις δύσκολες μέρες που ζούμε, δυστυχώς θα έχουμε πολλά θλιβερά τέτοια παραδείγματα από άτομα όπως εδώ που δεν γουστάρουν, προσπαθούν να βγάλουν χρήματα η στην τελική την έχουν δει αποσίζουμε & διατάζουμε...Τι να πεις κρίμα...

----------


## pan24

> Συμφωνώ με τα περισσότερα που γράφεις
> Μόνο που για το αν ενοχλείς ή όχι δεν το κρίνεις εσύ, αλλά οι υπόλοιποι (με το ποσοστό που απαιτείται, πάντα θα υπάρχουν κάποιοι στραβοί), γι αυτό φτιαχτήκανε και οι κανονισμοί πολυκατοικιών για τους οποίους ενημερώνεσαι πριν αγοράσεις/νοικιάσεις. Και επειδή η ζωή προχωράει τα πάντα μπορούν ν'αλλάξουν (όταν δεν έρχονται σε αντίθεση με νόμους του κράτους) αρκεί να αποφασίζουν οι συνελεύσεις με τα % που απαιτούνται.
> 
> Οσο για τα καλώδια ηλεκτρικού/ύδρευσης κλπ της πολυκατοικίας που περνάνε από ιδιοκτησίες, ενημερώνεσαι πρίν αγοράσεις και αποτελούν συστατικό ενος κτηρίου.
> Εδώ μιλάμε για επεμβάσεις μετά.
> 
> Το πεζοδρόμιο δεν ανήκει στην πολυκατοικία, η πρασιά ανήκει


Ακριβως για αυτο φτιαχνονται καποιοι νομοι που παρακαμπτουν τις συνελευσεις
Επειδη η ζωη προχωραει δεν γινεται η εξελιξη(αεριο,οπτικες ινες) να εξαρταται απο το ποσους στραβους ή ανθρωπους που δεν εχεις καλες σχεσεις μαζι τους εχεις στην πολυκατοικια σου

Δεν μπορει η συνελευση να λειτουργει ως ιερα εξεταση ουτε να εξαρταται ο καθε ιδιοκτητης που θελει να κανει κατι απο την κριση των αλλων για το παραμικρο

Αν το κρατος λειτουργουσε σωστα ο ρολος των συνελευσεων θα ηταν περιπου μηδενικος
Δηλαδη να υπαρχει νομος που να λεει πχ σε ολες τις νεες πολυκατοικιες υποχρεωτικα να υπαρχει προβλεψη αν θελει καποιος να βαλει δορυφορικη κεραια ή για τις υφισταμενες να μπορει να μπει χωρις την εγκριση κανενος αν τηρουνται καποιες προυποθεσεις
Ή στο μπαλκονι σου/στην προσοψη που αντιστοιχει στην ιδιοκτησια σου να μπορεις να κανεις τα χ πραγματα για τα οποια εφοοσν τηρεις τις προυποθεσεις του νομου δεν θα απαιτειται καμια συνελευση πολυκατοικιας

Ωστοσο και τωρα που γινεται για καποια βασικα αυτο(ξεκινησε με το αεριο και αν φανει οτι υπαρχει καποιο πατημα να το μπλοκαρουν παρα τον υπαρχοντα νομο θα γινει το ιδιο και με το ftth) ειναι μια πολυ καλη αρχη

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Ακριβως για αυτο φτιαχνονται καποιοι νομοι που παρακαμπτουν τις συνελευσεις
> Επειδη η ζωη προχωραει δεν γινεται η εξελιξη(αεριο,οπτικες ινες) να εξαρταται απο το ποσους στραβους ή ανθρωπους που δεν εχεις καλες σχεσεις μαζι τους εχεις στην πολυκατοικια σου
> 
> Δεν μπορει η συνελευση να λειτουργει ως ιερα εξεταση ουτε να εξαρταται ο καθε ιδιοκτητης που θελει να κανει κατι απο την κριση των αλλων για το παραμικρο
> 
> Αν το κρατος λειτουργουσε σωστα ο ρολος των συνελευσεων θα ηταν περιπου μηδενικος
> Δηλαδη να υπαρχει νομος που να λεει πχ σε ολες τις νεες πολυκατοικιες υποχρεωτικα να υπαρχει προβλεψη αν θελει καποιος να βαλει δορυφορικη κεραια ή για τις υφισταμενες να μπορει να μπει χωρις την εγκριση κανενος αν τηρουνται καποιες προυποθεσεις
> *Ή στο μπαλκονι σου/στην προσοψη που αντιστοιχει στην ιδιοκτησια σου να μπορεις να κανεις τα χ πραγματα για τα οποια εφοοσν τηρεις τις προυποθεσεις του νομου δεν θα απαιτειται καμια συνελευση πολυκατοικιας
> *
> Ωστοσο και τωρα που γινεται για καποια βασικα αυτο(ξεκινησε με το αεριο και αν φανει οτι υπαρχει καποιο πατημα να το μπλοκαρουν παρα τον υπαρχοντα νομο θα γινει το ιδιο και με το ftth) ειναι μια πολυ καλη αρχη


Εάν είσαι σε περιοχή "ιδιαιτέρου κάλλους" πχ Συγγρού Καλλιθέα, οι εξωτερικές παρεμβάσεις ακόμα και η αλλαγή χρωματισμού, περνάει από την Αρχιτεκτονική Επιτροπή της Πολεοδομίας     :Razz:   , τύφλα νάχει η γενική συνέλευση

----------


## spulse

@dimitri_ns
Κοίτα, μέχρι το τέλος του '18 νομίζω, τελειώνει η απλή τηλεφωνία. Και όπως πάνε τα πράγματα, αργά η γρήγορα θα τελειώσει και ο χαλκός εντελώς. Όταν με το καλό γίνει αυτό, ζήτα ότι θέλεις, αλλά σε βλέπω στην ταράτσα να επικοινωνείς με σήματα καπνού.

----------


## sdikr

Τι θα λέγατε να σταματήσει εδώ το οφφτοπικ για να μην σβηστούνε όλα;

----------


## globalnoise

Το παράρτημα 3 σε τι ακριβώς αναφέρεται;

----------


## sakels

Υπάρχει κάποια λίστα με ποιες περιοχές καλύπτουν οι εναλλακτικοί με kv? Έστω vdsl 50?

----------


## soularav

> Το παράρτημα 3 σε τι ακριβώς αναφέρεται;


Credit to jkoukos.  :Respekt: 

Το παράρτημα 3, περιέχει αριθμό καμπίνων ανά αστικό κέντρο που είναι προγραμματισμένες να αναβαθμισθούν έως τον 10ο/2017. Ο πίνακας δεν αναφέρεται σε Vectoring, αλλά σε αλλαγή των παλιών καμπίνων σε νέου τύπου με DSLAM.
Το αν αυτές θα αναβαθμισθούν για Vectoring, αναφέρονται στα παραρτήματα 1 (συνοπτικά) και 2 (αναλυτικά).

Credit to jkoukos.  :Respekt:

----------


## Spanos

> Για αυτό δεν έχουν ενεργοποιηθεί ακόμα οι καμπίνες στο Περιστέρι σε VDSL mode?


Ναι το βρήκες, αυτό φταίει  :Razz: 

υ.γ. επίσης η ΕΕΤΤ έχει βάλει κάποιες υποχρεωτικές ημερομηνίες στον ΟΤΕ, η δικαιοδοσία της όμως δεν περιλαμβάνει τη ΔΕΗ, την ΕΥΔΑΠ, τους Δήμους, τους εργολάβους...

- - - Updated - - -




> @dimitri_ns
> Κοίτα, μέχρι το τέλος του '18 νομίζω, τελειώνει η απλή τηλεφωνία. Και όπως πάνε τα πράγματα, αργά η γρήγορα θα τελειώσει και ο χαλκός εντελώς. Όταν με το καλό γίνει αυτό, ζήτα ότι θέλεις, αλλά σε βλέπω στην ταράτσα να επικοινωνείς με σήματα καπνού.


Δηλαδή το 2018 αυτοί που έχουν μονο τηλέφωνο θα εξαφανιστούν;

----------


## polakis

Επειδη εχασα την μπαλα με τις λιστες, το παλαιο φαληρο ειναι μεσα για vectoring; Εχω vdsl50 αυτη τη στιγμη.

----------


## bagtzim

> @dimitri_ns
> Κοίτα, μέχρι το τέλος του '18 νομίζω, τελειώνει η απλή τηλεφωνία. Και όπως πάνε τα πράγματα, αργά η γρήγορα θα τελειώσει και ο χαλκός εντελώς. Όταν με το καλό γίνει αυτό, ζήτα ότι θέλεις, αλλά σε βλέπω στην ταράτσα να επικοινωνείς με σήματα καπνού.


Δεν θα αφήσει ο ΟΤΕ να μην χρησιμοποιείται ο χαλκός μετά το 2018... Για κανένα λόγο πιστεύω... Ελλάδα είσαι..

----------


## Dodolo

> Επειδη εχασα την μπαλα με τις λιστες, το παλαιο φαληρο ειναι μεσα για vectoring; Εχω vdsl50 αυτη τη στιγμη.


Αν δεις το excel, λέει ότι για το Φάλητο το πρώτο τρίμηνο του 2019 εκτός από λιγοστές καμπίνες το τέταρτο τρίμηνο του 2017.
Εξαρτάται σε ποια καμπίνα είσαι…

----------


## Jim Black

Δεν ξέρω αν κάνω λάθος διορθώστε με αλλά για ολόκληρη δυτική Θεσσαλονίκη έχει μόνο τις περιοχές της Ευκαρπίας και του Ωραιοκάστρου;
Τόσο ξεχασμένοι από το Θεό; Μιλάμε ουσιαστικά για την μισή Θεσσαλονίκη.

----------


## emeliss

Είναι η πρώτη φάση. Υπομονή για τις επόμενες.

----------


## johnmayson2

Καλησπερα μπορει καποιος να βαλει ολο το αρχειο διοτι καποιοι δε μπορουμε να το διαβασουμε σε αυτη τη μορφη που ειναι.

----------


## MIKU

Θα ήταν καλό αυτό.

----------


## Archon

https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B8...21EVUlITnBSY1E

----------


## jkoukos

https://www.dropbox.com/s/8abx5unhsi...ngOTE.zip?dl=0

----------


## MIKU

ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ!

- - - Updated - - -

Εμένα στο Α/Κ μου λέει 100%.Αυτό σημαίνει ότι θα έχω.όμως μόνο από ΟΤΕ;

----------


## emeliss

Χονδρική ΟΤΕ. Λιανική σε όποιον νοικιάζει από την καμπίνα.

----------


## jkoukos

Σημαίνει ότι ο ΟΤΕ ανέλαβε τις καμπίνες του αστικού σου κέντρου, που θα τις αναβαθμίσει όλες (100%), ώστε στην καταληκτική ημερομηνία να δίνει από αυτές μόνο Vectoring (όχι σκέτο VDSL ή ADSL). Μέσω αυτού θα δίνουν υποχρεωτικά Vectoring όλοι οι άλλοι πάροχοι. 
Κατόπιν, ADSL και VDSL θα δίνεται μόνο από το αστικό κέντρο και από τις τυχόν υπάρχουσες καμπίνες που βρίσκονται έως 550 μέτρα από αυτό.
Αν κάποιος πάροχος (και ο ΟΤΕ) θέλει να δίνει σκέτο VDSL ή/και ADSL από καμπίνα πέραν των 550 μέτρων, πλέον πρέπει να στήσει νέα για τον σκοπό αυτό.

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Χονδρική ΟΤΕ. Λιανική σε όποιον νοικιάζει από την καμπίνα.


Αν δεν  κάνω λάθος, δεν θάχει FTTH. Αν κάνω λάθος, διόρθωσέ με

----------


## Jazzer

Προσωπικά είμαι συγκρατημένα αισιόδοξος και αυτό διότι τα χρονοδιαγράμματα είναι ασφυκτικά και ελπίζω να μην έχουμε καθυστερήσεις ή ακόμα και κωλυσιεργίες, λόγω κακού συντονισμού των εμπλεκόμενων. Οι επόμενοι μήνες είναι ένα καλό τεστ !

----------


## jkoukos

> Αν δεν  κάνω λάθος, δεν θάχει FTTH. Αν κάνω λάθος, διόρθωσέ με


Όποιος θέλει μπορεί να στήσει FTTH/B. Vectoring δεν μπορεί να στήσει σε περιοχή που έχει ήδη δοθεί, εκτός της περίπτωσης να αποδείξει ότι είναι εφικτό το Multi Vectoring από την ίδια καμπίνα.

----------


## dleyteris

Σε εμένα δεν βγάζει το καφαο όπου ανήκω στο q4 2017 vdsl vectoring. Σημαίνει ότι θα  " παίξουν" άλλοι πάροχοι ή ότι θα μείνω σε vdsl? 
Αυτην την στιγμή υπάρχει νdsl μόνο από Α/Κ

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Όποιος θέλει μπορεί να στήσει FTTH/B. Vectoring δεν μπορεί να στήσει σε περιοχή που έχει ήδη δοθεί, εκτός της περίπτωσης να αποδείξει ότι είναι εφικτό το Multi Vectoring από την ίδια καμπίνα.


Θάθελα να ξεκαθαρίσω το εξής
Η VF θα δώσει 30% vectoring 70% FTTH
Aν κάνω αίτηση σε άλλο πάροχο, αυτός θα νοικιάσει FTTH από την voda ?

----------


## Archon

> Σημαίνει ότι ο ΟΤΕ ανέλαβε τις καμπίνες του αστικού σου κέντρου, που θα τις αναβαθμίσει όλες (100%), ώστε στην καταληκτική ημερομηνία να δίνει από αυτές μόνο Vectoring (όχι σκέτο VDSL ή ADSL). Μέσω αυτού θα δίνουν υποχρεωτικά Vectoring όλοι οι άλλοι πάροχοι. 
> Κατόπιν, ADSL και VDSL θα δίνεται μόνο από το αστικό κέντρο και από τις τυχόν υπάρχουσες καμπίνες που βρίσκονται έως 550 μέτρα από αυτό.
> Αν κάποιος πάροχος (και ο ΟΤΕ) θέλει να δίνει σκέτο VDSL ή/και ADSL από καμπίνα πέραν των 550 μέτρων, πλέον πρέπει να στήσει νέα για τον σκοπό αυτό.


Αυτο δεν το καταλαβα. Τοσα μηνυματα και ακομα δεν το καταλαβα. Δηλαδη ολοι οσοι ειναι πανω απο τα 550 μετρα (εγω π.χ.) που η καμπινα ειναι στα 20 μετρα απο την πολυκατοικια μου, θα παιρνω αποκλειστικα vectoring? Για να μου δωσει vdsl θα πρεπει να βαλει κοφτη?

----------


## emeliss

> Θάθελα να ξεκαθαρίσω το εξής
> Η VF θα δώσει 30% vectoring 70% FTTH
> Aν κάνω αίτηση σε άλλο πάροχο, αυτός θα νοικιάσει FTTH από την voda ?


Κάτσε να γίνει αυτό και το ξανασυζητάμε. Έχει προβλεφθεί τεχνολογική ουδετερότητα πάντως.

----------


## jkoukos

Δεν υπάρχει ρύθμιση για πακέτα χοντρικής σε FTTH. Όποιος θέλει στήνει, όπου θέλει FTTH.
Απλά με το Vectoring έχουμε ουσιαστικά ανάπτυξη FTTC, οπότε είναι ευκολότερο να πάμε αργότερα σε FTTB/H.

----------


## emeliss

Δεν είναι έτσι ακριβώς...Οι εναλλακτικοί έχουν ψηλά την απαίτηση για προστασία των επενδύσεων που θα κάνουν από παράλληλα δίκτυα. Δηλαδή δεν θα μπουν κανόνες εύκολα από την ΕΕΤΤ για να φτιάξει ο ΟΤΕ πχ FTTH σε μια περιοχή που έστησε ο ψ Vectoring. Για να το κάνουν όμως αυτό δύσκολα δεν θα δοθεί χονδρική ακόμα και σε FTTH εναλλακτικού. Όμως τα ποσοστά που έχουν ανακοινωθεί δεν νομίζω να επιβεβαιωθούν.

----------


## jkoukos

Από το κείμενο του νέου κανονισμού φαίνεται η ουδετερότητα στις τεχνολογίες που ανέφερες, χωρίς κανέναν φανερό περιορισμό σε κάποιον πάροχο. Μπορεί να μην τους αρέσει, αλλά δύσκολα βλέπω να υπάρχουν άλλοι κανόνες. Βέβαια κανείς μας δεν ξέρει τι παίζεται πίσω από τα γραφεία.

Για τα ποσοστά (30/70) που ακούγονται κι εγώ δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω πως θα γίνει και είμαι περίεργος. Δηλαδή θα στήσει π.χ. Στο Γηροκομείο η Vodafone (που έχει ξεκινήσει) να δίνει FTTH στο 70% και Vectoring μόνο από το 30%; Ή το FTTH θα το δίνει από καμπίνα και με Vectoring;

----------


## emeliss

Από τις μέχρι τώρα διαβουλεύσεις είναι νομίζω ξεκάθαρο ότι προσυμφωνούνται πράγματα.

----------


## bagtzim

> Σημαίνει ότι ο ΟΤΕ ανέλαβε τις καμπίνες του αστικού σου κέντρου, που θα τις αναβαθμίσει όλες (100%), ώστε στην καταληκτική ημερομηνία να δίνει από αυτές μόνο Vectoring (όχι σκέτο VDSL ή ADSL). Μέσω αυτού θα δίνουν υποχρεωτικά Vectoring όλοι οι άλλοι πάροχοι. 
> Κατόπιν, ADSL και VDSL θα δίνεται μόνο από το αστικό κέντρο και από τις τυχόν υπάρχουσες καμπίνες που βρίσκονται έως 550 μέτρα από αυτό.
> Αν κάποιος πάροχος (και ο ΟΤΕ) θέλει να δίνει σκέτο VDSL ή/και ADSL από καμπίνα πέραν των 550 μέτρων, πλέον πρέπει να στήσει νέα για τον σκοπό αυτό.


Σοβαρά τώρα;; δηλαδή απο τις καμπίνες με vectoring θα δίνεται μόνο 100άρι; και όχι απλό adsl ή 50αρι η 30αρι vdsl;

----------


## RedRock

εμείς οι φτωχοί πλην τίμιοι Περαματιώτες που μένουμε δίπλα στον ΟΤΕ(για όποιον γνωρίζει από Πέραμα), τι μας επιφυλάσσει ο ΟΤΕ, ξέρουμε;

----------


## anderm

> Σοβαρά τώρα;; δηλαδή απο τις καμπίνες με vectoring θα δίνεται μόνο 100άρι; και όχι απλό adsl ή 50αρι η 30αρι vdsl;


Οι γραμμές πρέπει να είναι vectored. Δεν υπάρχουν ακόμη τα πακέτα χονδρικής αν και λογικά θα υπάρξουν και υπο-πακέτα. Εάν θέλει κάποιος πάροχος να αγοράσει πακέτο μέσω FTTC για να το δώσει σε ''ADSL'' υπηρεσία 24Mbps κάλλιστα θα μπορούσε όπως και 30,50 ή ότι άλλο αποφασίσει στη λιανική.

----------


## jkoukos

> Σοβαρά τώρα;; δηλαδή απο τις καμπίνες με vectoring θα δίνεται μόνο 100άρι; και όχι απλό adsl ή 50αρι η 30αρι vdsl;


Φαντάζομαι ότι μπορεί να φτιάξει πακέτα με διάφορες ταχύτητες και το ανάλογο κόστος. Το ποια θα είναι αυτά και πόσα, εξαρτάται από το κάθε πάροχο και την πολιτική του.

----------


## dimitri_ns

Θα χρειαστεί και αλλαγή μοντεμ για τα vdsl?

----------


## George98

Στους καταλόγους δεν έχει την καμπίνα μου αλλά έχει μία που βρίσκετε 220 μέτρα να φανταστώ θα πρέπει να αλλάξει η δική μου αλλιώς τίποτα?

----------


## RedRock

> Όλα καλά με το vectoring ρε μανίτσες μου. Αλλά όσοι πήγατε σε 50άρι, τί στο καλό θέλετε το 100άρι.. ? Και πόσοι ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ χρειάζονται τα 10-15-20 mbit upload ?


αν έχεις γυναίκα φωτογράφο που θέλει να στέλνει κάτι πακετάρες πολλών γίγα μέσω wetransfer και περιμένεις κάνα 2 μέρες,τότε το upload παίζει πολύ μεγάλο ρόλο. :Razz:

----------


## jkoukos

> Θα χρειαστεί και αλλαγή μοντεμ για τα vdsl?


Θα χρειασθεί η συσκευή να υποστηρίζει το Vectoring. Το αν ήδη υποστηρίζεται ή μπορεί να αναβαθμισθεί ή αλλαγή της, εξαρτάται από την πολιτική του κατασκευαστή. Σε κάθε περίπτωση συσκευές των παρόχων αναγκαστικά θα το υποστηρίζουν.




> Στους καταλόγους δεν έχει την καμπίνα μου αλλά έχει μία που βρίσκετε 220 μέτρα να φανταστώ θα πρέπει να αλλάξει η δική μου αλλιώς τίποτα?


Θα πρέπει να αναβαθμισθεί η δικιά σου. Αν σίγουρα δεν είναι σε αυτόν το προγραμματισμό, μπορεί να γίνει σε κάποια από τις επόμενες φάσεις.

----------


## dimitri_ns

Ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο ?
Θα πέσει κλάμα

My VDSL2-ISP is introducing vectoring at the moment. They are putting all modems that have not been sold through that ISP (the modem producer is called Sagem, a French company) on a fallback profile (which means my upper speed limit decreases from 50 mbit to just 7 mbit). They have told me that I would have to buy one of their official modems in order to be able to still enjoy the full speeds.

----------


## kotsis

> Οι γραμμές πρέπει να είναι vectored. Δεν υπάρχουν ακόμη τα πακέτα χονδρικής αν και λογικά θα υπάρξουν και υπο-πακέτα. Εάν θέλει κάποιος πάροχος να αγοράσει πακέτο μέσω FTTC για να το δώσει σε ''ADSL'' υπηρεσία 24Mbps κάλλιστα θα μπορούσε όπως και 30,50 ή ότι άλλο αποφασίσει στη λιανική.


Στο 2 παραρτημα γραφει VDSL-VECTORING
 διαλεγεις οποιο θελεις,σιγα μη κανει τετοια επενδυση ο ΟΤΕ για τους λιγους που θα χρειαζονται και θα εχουν και οικονομικη δυνατοτητα να βαλουν VECTORING

----------


## anderm

> Ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο ?
> Θα πέσει κλάμα
> 
> My VDSL2-ISP is introducing vectoring at the moment. They are putting all modems that have not been sold through that ISP (the modem producer is called Sagem, a French company) on a fallback profile (which means my upper speed limit decreases from 50 mbit to just 7 mbit). They have told me that I would have to buy one of their official modems in order to be able to still enjoy the full speeds.


Εάν δεν υποστηρίζει G.VECTOR,35b ή ότι άλλο χρησιμοποιείται καλά κάνουν. Στο vectoring για να έχεις αποτελέσματα χρειάζεται όλες οι γραμμές να είναι σε G.VECTOR.

----------


## pankostas

Όντως αλλάζουν και τις περιοχές γύρω από την Κατερίνη που το περίεργο είναι, ότι υπάρχουν πολλές μονοκατοικίες και είμαι σίγουρος ότι δεν θα υπάρχει και μεγάλη ζήτηση.  Άλλωστε φαίνεται και τα wifi που δεν είναι αρκετά, και κάτοικοι σε μεγάλη ηλικία που δεν ξέρουν τι είναι το ίντερνετ.  Αλλά πάλι καλά!!!! Να ξεφύγω από τα 12-13 ταχύτητα. Ήδη έχουν ξεκινήσει τις εργασίες αλλαγής καμπίνες απέναντι από το σπίτι!!!
Αυτό που δεν κατάλαβα είναι αν κάποιος μπορει να βάλει vdsl 50 ή 30 , ανεξάρτητα αν έχει παροχο ΟΤΕ ή κάποιον άλλο.

----------


## kotsis

> Εάν δεν υποστηρίζει G.VECTOR,35b ή ότι άλλο χρησιμοποιείται καλά κάνουν. Στο vectoring για να έχεις αποτελέσματα χρειάζεται όλες οι γραμμές να είναι σε G.VECTOR.


Εγω δεν εχω γνωσεις τεχνικες αλλα η λογικη ρωταει ποσοι θελουν και μπορουν VECTORING και ποσοι vdsl, κανε υπολογισμο,πρεπει στον ΟΤΕ να το υπολογισαν.Telekom Malaysia αναπτυχθεί ( FTTx -Υπηρεσίες) και ( VDSL2 -Υψηλή Rise) με το εμπορικό σήμα Unifi Μάρτη 2010 προσφέρει συμμετρικές ταχύτητες 5, 10 και 20 Mbit / s & ασύμμετρη ταχύτητα 30, 50 και 100 Mbit / s.

----------


## LEONTAS21

είναι να απορείς με κάποια πράγματα ενώ θα δώσει VECTORING στην Ν.Μάκρη
 στον Μαραθώνα δεν κάνουν κανένα έργο 
από φίλο που δουλεύει στον ΟΤΕ που ρώτησα δεν υπάρχει να κάνουν στο Μαραθώνα τίποτα ούτε vdsl ούτε καν adsl έστω για καλύτερα

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Εάν δεν υποστηρίζει G.VECTOR,35b ή ότι άλλο χρησιμοποιείται καλά κάνουν. Στο vectoring για να έχεις αποτελέσματα χρειάζεται όλες οι γραμμές να είναι σε G.VECTOR.


Λογάριασε ότι και κάποια modem δεν είχαν καλή υλοποίηση που να ταιριάζει με τα dslam του παρόχου (πχ κάποια fritz) μπορεί να σου πεί ο πάροχος ή αγοράζεις το δικό μου ή μείνε στα 7.

Ακόμα καλύτερο μου ακούγεται το να είσαι σε ένα πάροχο, να πάρει ο ΟΤΕ το vectoring στην καμπίνα σου και να κλειδώσεις στα φοβερά και τρομερά 7. Είδωμεν




> Εγω δεν εχω γνωσεις τεχνικες αλλα η λογικη ρωταει ποσοι θελουν και μπορουν VECTORING και ποσοι vdsl, κανε υπολογισμο,πρεπει στον ΟΤΕ να το υπολογισαν.


Θα δείξει

- - - Updated - - -




> είναι να απορείς με κάποια πράγματα ενώ θα δώσει VECTORING στην Ν.Μάκρη
>  στον Μαραθώνα δεν κάνουν κανένα έργο 
> από φίλο που δουλεύει στον ΟΤΕ που ρώτησα δεν υπάρχει να κάνουν στο Μαραθώνα τίποτα ούτε vdsl ούτε καν adsl έστω για καλύτερα


Στην Νέα Μάκρη κατοικούν επώνυμοι
Στον Μαραθώνα τέλειωσαν οι Ολυμπιακοί

----------


## bazzil

> Δεν ξέρω αν κάνω λάθος διορθώστε με αλλά για ολόκληρη δυτική Θεσσαλονίκη έχει μόνο τις περιοχές της Ευκαρπίας και του Ωραιοκάστρου;
> Τόσο ξεχασμένοι από το Θεό; Μιλάμε ουσιαστικά για την μισή Θεσσαλονίκη.


Μαζί σου και εγώ. Και συγκεκριμένα για Νεάπολη που είχα ρωτήσει προ μηνών τεχνικό του ΟΤΕ μου απάντησε οτι δεν υπάρχει σχέδιο σε βάθος 5αετίας. Υποθέτω στις περιοχές αυτές επειδή είναι αραιοκατοικημένες και οι αποστάσεις απο το κέντρο μακρινές δίνουν μεγαλύτερη προτεραιότητα σε τέτοιου είδους έργα.

----------


## LEONTAS21

> Λογάριασε ότι και κάποια modem δεν είχαν καλή υλοποίηση που να ταιριάζει με τα dslam του παρόχου (πχ κάποια fritz) μπορεί να σου πεί ο πάροχος ή αγοράζεις το δικό μου ή μείνε στα 7.
> 
> Ακόμα καλύτερο μου ακούγεται το να είσαι σε ένα πάροχο, να πάρει ο ΟΤΕ το vectoring στην καμπίνα σου και να κλειδώσεις στα φοβερά και τρομερά 7. Είδωμεν
> 
> 
> 
> Θα δείξει
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...


Μαζί :One thumb up:  σου

----------


## anderm

> Λογάριασε ότι και κάποια modem δεν είχαν καλή υλοποίηση που να ταιριάζει με τα dslam του παρόχου (πχ κάποια fritz) μπορεί να σου πεί ο πάροχος ή αγοράζεις το δικό μου ή μείνε στα 7.
> 
> Ακόμα καλύτερο μου ακούγεται το να είσαι σε ένα πάροχο, να πάρει ο ΟΤΕ το vectoring στην καμπίνα σου και να κλειδώσεις στα φοβερά και τρομερά 7. Είδωμεν


Και βέβαια κάπως έτσι θα γίνεται εφόσον οι γραμμές θα περνάνε από ενεργό εξοπλισμό του ΟΤΕ (ή όποιου άλλου στήσει δίκτυο), είναι *υποχρέωση* του να διαφυλλάξει με κάθε τρόπο την επένδυση που γίνεται. Η ΕΕΤΤ αποφάσισε ότι όλες οι γραμμές από FTTC καμπίνες που συμμετέχουν θα είναι vectored, εάν κάποιος θέλει να χρησιμοποιήσει δικό του CPE και βέβαια μπορεί αρκεί να υποστηρίζει τα annexes και προφιλ που χρησιμοποιούνται στο δίκτυο.

----------


## D_J_V

Να με συμπαθάτε αλλα επειδή μετα απο τόσες σελίδες δεν εχω καταλάβει τι θα ισχύσει τελικά σε διάφορα θέματα, θα ρωτήσω φιλο ΟΤΕτζή να με κατατοπίσει και θα σας τα γράψω αναλυτικά ...

----------


## jimmyl

Ξερουμε ποια modem - router υποστηριζουν vectoring;

----------


## johnmayson2

Καλησπερα ευχαριστω τα παιδια που βαλανε το αρχειο και μπορουμε να το δουμε ολοι.Οι αποριες μου τωρα ειναι:1 Στη πρωτη φαση αν μια περιοχη δε την εχει διαλεξει ο οτε εχει δικαιωμα να τη διαλεξει πρωτος παλι ο οτε στη δευτερη φαση;;Οι εναλλακτικοι για οικονομια χρονου δε θα πρεπε να τους δωσουν ενα ποσοστο περιοχων να φτοιαχνουν βαζουν καμπινες ωστε να μη καθονται απραγοι να κοιτανε το οτε;;Αναφερομαι παντα σε περιοχες που ειναι εκτος πρωτη φασης απο οτε.Ο οτε και οι εναλλακτικοι μαζευτηκαν σ ενα δωματιο και εχουν μοιρασει ολη τη ελλαδα;;Ειναι Ενημερωμενοι οι εναλλακτικοι για το τι επιλογες εκανε ο οτε;;Ποτε θα δουμε τις δικες τους επιλογες;;

----------


## jkoukos

> Εάν δεν υποστηρίζει G.VECTOR,35b ή ότι άλλο χρησιμοποιείται καλά κάνουν. Στο vectoring για να έχεις αποτελέσματα χρειάζεται όλες οι γραμμές να είναι σε G.VECTOR.


Ο κανονισμός σήμερα προβλέπει Vectoring σε G.Vector 17a και 30a (G.993.5).
Μετά υπάρχει το V.Plus 35b (G.993.2) και κατόπιν το G.Fast 106 (G.9700 και G.9701).
Είναι πολύ νωρίς ακόμη, αλλά πιστεύω ότι θα δούμε το V.Plus σε καμπίνες κάτω από τα 550 μέτρα, που προς το παρόν μένουν έξω από το vectoring.

----------


## anderm

Δεν νομίζω να δούμε 30a, υπάρχει ασυμβατότητα με το 17a όσον αφορά το tone spacing για το vectoring. Επιπλέον, δεν λέει κάτι το σχήμα που έστειλες, οι καμπίνες αντικαθίστανται όταν υπάρχει μεγαλύτερη καλωδιακή απόσταση από τα 550μ από το ΑΚ, δεν έχει καμία σχέση με το V.Plus. Οι παρουσιάσεις των εταιριών δεν έχουν σχέση με την υλοποίηση στην Ελλάδα που στα αστικά κέντρα και δη την Αθήνα έχουμε KV το πολύ ανά 100-150m στις περισσότερες περιοχές.

----------


## InVADeR

παντως ο οτε εχει αρχηση εντατικα την εγκατασταση νεων καμπινων. Εδω πτολεμαιδα μεσα σε 10 μερες 5 συνεργεια ταυτοχρονα εχω πετυχη τουλαχιστον εχουν εγκατασταθει ηδη 5 καμπινες που εχω πετυχη και φιλος απο τον οτε με ειπε μεχρι τον ιουνιο θα εχουν αλαχτει ολες.

----------


## jkoukos

> Λογάριασε ότι και κάποια modem δεν είχαν καλή υλοποίηση που να ταιριάζει με τα dslam του παρόχου (πχ κάποια fritz) μπορεί να σου πεί ο πάροχος ή αγοράζεις το δικό μου ή μείνε στα 7.


Στον Βελγικό ΟΤΕ, δεν ήταν θέμα κακής υλοποίησης, αλλά οικονομικό και απόφασης της AVM για τις συσκευές της (Fritz).
Ο πάροχος ήθελε να κάνει δικιά του αξιολόγηση (επί πληρωμή για την αντίστοιχη πιστοποίηση) για όποιες συσκευές ήθελε κάθε κατασκευαστής να του στείλει.
Προφανώς (και το ανακοίνωσε μετά από τον ντόρο που έγινε), δεν ήταν διατιθεμένη να πληρώσει για όλες τις συσκευές που είχαν δυνατότητα vectoring, επιλέγοντας μόνο 3, ώστε να εξακολουθήσουν πολλοί χρήστες να τις χρησιμοποιούν. Πουθενά αλλού σε άλλους παρόχους, άλλων χωρών δεν υπήρξε θέμα και συνεχίζουν σήμερα να δουλεύουν κανονικά σε vectoring όλα τα συμβατά Fritz.

- - - Updated - - -




> Δεν νομίζω να δούμε 30a, υπάρχει ασυμβατότητα με το 17a όσον αφορά το tone spacing για το vectoring.


Λέω τι προβλέπει σήμερα ο κανονισμός κι όχι αν θα συνυπάρχουν στη ίδια καμπίνα.

----------


## emeliss

Σύντομα θα μάθουμε σχετικά με τις τεχνολογίες. 
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...-Δίκτυο

----------


## nikoslykos

Παιδια στη δικη μου περιοχη που λεει 81% τι σημαινει ακριβως ; οτι θα καλυψει το 81% της περιοχης μου μονο ο ΟΤΕ ; Στο χρονοδιαγραμμα ειναι το ΚΑΦΑΟ μου οποτε οταν με το καλο γινει η αναβαθμιση ο ΟΤΕ θα μου παρεχει vectoring σωστα ;

----------


## spyridop

> Παιδια στη δικη μου περιοχη που λεει 81% τι σημαινει ακριβως ; οτι θα καλυψει το 81% της περιοχης μου μονο ο ΟΤΕ ; Στο χρονοδιαγραμμα ειναι το ΚΑΦΑΟ μου οποτε οταν με το καλο γινει η αναβαθμιση ο ΟΤΕ θα μου παρεχει vectoring σωστα ;


Θα αναβαθμίσει το 81% των καφάο σε απόσταση μεγαλύτερη των 550 μέτρων από το αστικό σου κέντρο, αυτό σημαίνει...Στο 2ο ερώτημα, ναι... :Smile:

----------


## nikoslykos

> Θα αναβαθμίσει το 81% των καφάο σε απόσταση μεγαλύτερη των 550 μέτρων από το αστικό σου κέντρο, αυτό σημαίνει...Στο 2ο ερώτημα, ναι...


Απλα ρε συ για να καταλαβω λιγο καλυτερα....Θα αντικαταστησουν το ΚΑΦΑΟ που ειναι διπλα στο σπιτι μου με ενεργη καμπινα ;

----------


## polakis

Παιδια οταν λεει Φαληρο, εννοει παλαιο φαληρο; δεν εχω καταλαβει...

----------


## honda22

Στα ακριτικά Μέγαρα δεν βλέπω φως.

----------


## Jim Black

> Μαζί σου και εγώ. Και συγκεκριμένα για Νεάπολη που είχα ρωτήσει προ μηνών τεχνικό του ΟΤΕ μου απάντησε οτι δεν υπάρχει σχέδιο σε βάθος 5αετίας. Υποθέτω στις περιοχές αυτές επειδή είναι αραιοκατοικημένες και οι αποστάσεις απο το κέντρο μακρινές δίνουν μεγαλύτερη προτεραιότητα σε τέτοιου είδους έργα.


Ίσως να έχεις δίκιο σε αυτό. Θα δείξει.
Εγώ που μένω στα όρια Πολίχνης - Ευκαρπίας και πιθανόν να πέρνω από ΚΑΦΑΟ της Ευκαρπίας ίσως να σταθώ τυχερός. Πρέπει να τσεκάρω μια τον αριθμό μου και να δω που συνδέομαι.

----------


## globalnoise

> Ακόμα καλύτερο μου ακούγεται το να είσαι σε ένα πάροχο, να πάρει ο ΟΤΕ το vectoring στην καμπίνα σου και να κλειδώσεις στα φοβερά και τρομερά 7. Είδωμεν


Οι εναλλακτικοί θα έχουν και αυτοί CPEs με G.Vector support, οπότε απλά θα παίζει νέο χρησιδάνειο

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Οι εναλλακτικοί θα έχουν και αυτοί CPEs με G.Vector support, οπότε απλά θα παίζει νέο χρησιδάνειο


Mε νέα ανανέωση σύμβασης?
Ακόμα και η wind που δεν έχει χρησιδάνειο ?
Και οι υπόλοιποι εναλλακτικοί που δεν θα στήσουν καμπίνες?


Κάτι μέσα μου, μου λέει ότι τα κόστη για όσα μόντεμ δεν αναβαθμίζονται θα περάσουν στους συνδρομητές/πελάτες.
Θα δείξει

----------


## pankostas

> Απλα ρε συ για να καταλαβω λιγο καλυτερα....Θα αντικαταστησουν το ΚΑΦΑΟ που ειναι διπλα στο σπιτι μου με ενεργη καμπινα ;


Αν είδες ότι αλλάζει η καμπίνα σου από το αρχείο που βρίσκεται στην 1η σελίδα του θέματος, τότε ΝΑΙ, εισαι από εμάς που θα αλλαχθουν η καμπίνα σου και θα μπορείς να έχεις ταχύτητα μέχρι 100 (vectoring)

----------


## puffy

> Mε νέα ανανέωση σύμβασης?
> Ακόμα και η wind που δεν έχει χρησιδάνειο ?
> Και οι υπόλοιποι εναλλακτικοί που δεν θα στήσουν καμπίνες?
> 
> 
> Κάτι μέσα μου, μου λέει ότι τα κόστη για όσα μόντεμ δεν αναβαθμίζονται θα περάσουν στους συνδρομητές/πελάτες.
> Θα δείξει


 Ε Λ Ε Ο C
   ειναι απλο, αν ο παροχος σου δεν ειναι σε θεση να καλυψει τις επιθυμιες και τις αναγκες σου, τοτε αλλαξε παροχο lol.
επειδη οι παροχοι το ξερουν αυτο λογικα θα καλυψουν τους πελατες τους. αν ο πελατης επιλεξει να καθεται σε ενα παροχο που δεν τον υποστηριζει σωστα, αυτο ειναι προβλημα του πελατη και κανενος αλλου.





> Παιδια οταν λεει Φαληρο, εννοει παλαιο φαληρο; δεν εχω καταλαβει...


 συμφωνα με το προφιλ σου ανηκεις ΑΚ καλαμακι- δεν αναφερεται σε προαστια σε ΑΚ αναφερεται

----------


## cyberten

Στο Πέραμα πάντως ο ΟΤΕ έχει ξεκινήσει εργασίες επέκτασης του δικτύου του με ρίξιμο νέων οπτικών ινών και δημιουργία αντίστοιχων φρεατίων.

----------


## George98

Υπάρχει περίπτωση να μείνουν αρκετοί στην Αττική εκτός VDSL και VDSL vectoring ? (αφού αναβαθμίζονται ελάχιστες καμπίνες σε κάποιες περιοχές ?)

----------


## nikoslykos

Παιδια σε αυτες τις καμπινες θα υπαρχει η δυνατοτητα να μπει καποιος με ADSL2+ η VDSL προφιλ ;

----------


## bagtzim

Παιδιά να φανταστώ το vectoring συνεπάγεται και voip τηλεφωνία από όλους τους παρόχους σωστά;

----------


## nikoslykos

> Παιδιά να φανταστώ το vectoring συνεπάγεται και voip τηλεφωνία από όλους τους παρόχους σωστά;


Στον ΟΤΕ σιγουρα παντως. Μου ειχαν πει ουτως η αλλως μεχρι το 2018 θα εχουν γυρισει ολοι σε voip ( σε οσους υποστιριζεται απο το κεντρο τουλαχιστον ). Ε οποτε και σιγουρα αν παω στο μελλον και κανω αιτηση για vectoring σιγουρα θα με γυρισουν σε voip και δε με χαλαει ιδιαιτερα βεβαια. Μονο να παρω ενα ups για να εχω το ρουτερ και ειναι ολα καλα..

----------


## bazzil

> Στον ΟΤΕ σιγουρα παντως. Μου ειχαν πει ουτως η αλλως μεχρι το 2018 θα εχουν γυρισει ολοι σε voip ( σε οσους υποστιριζεται απο το κεντρο τουλαχιστον ). Ε οποτε και σιγουρα αν παω στο μελλον και κανω αιτηση για vectoring σιγουρα θα με γυρισουν σε voip και δε με χαλαει ιδιαιτερα βεβαια. Μονο να παρω ενα ups για να εχω το ρουτερ και ειναι ολα καλα..


Σε 'μένα, γύρισαν την γραμμή μου σε voip αμέσως μετά την ανανέωση του συμβολαίου (09/2016). Και υποθέτω έτσι κάνουν σε όλους. Για την ώρα δεν μπορώ να πω οτι έχω πρόβλημα. Μια χαρά δουλεύει.

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Ε Λ Ε Ο C
>    ειναι απλο, αν ο παροχος σου δεν ειναι σε θεση να καλυψει τις επιθυμιες και τις αναγκες σου, τοτε αλλαξε παροχο lol.
> επειδη οι παροχοι το ξερουν αυτο λογικα θα καλυψουν τους πελατες τους. αν ο πελατης επιλεξει να καθεται σε ενα παροχο που δεν τον υποστηριζει σωστα, αυτο ειναι προβλημα του πελατη και κανενος αλλου.


Σου διαφεύγει μια παράμετρος που λέγεται κόστος, μπορεί εσύ να είσαι large
Μερικοί έχουμε 4 συνδέσεις, οπότε το κόστος x4

Είναι νωρίς ακόμα, είδωμεν

----------


## pankostas

Μόνο μια ερώτηση παιδιά.  Επειδή έψαξα στο φόρουμ, και δεν βρήκα επίσημη απάντηση, αλλά κυρίως γνώμες, ποια είναι η διαφορά της τριφυλλης καμπίνες VDSL από την διφυλλη?

----------


## emeliss

Αν και full ανεπίσημο, τίποτα ουσιαστικό.

----------


## farcry

> Σε 'μένα, γύρισαν την γραμμή μου σε voip αμέσως μετά την ανανέωση του συμβολαίου (09/2016). Και υποθέτω έτσι κάνουν σε όλους. Για την ώρα δεν μπορώ να πω οτι έχω πρόβλημα. Μια χαρά δουλεύει.



εκτος αν πεσει το ρευμα  :Razz:

----------


## kotsis

> εκτος αν πεσει το ρευμα


Εχει μπαταριες για 8 ωρες

----------


## farcry

> Εχει μπαταριες για 8 ωρες




σου εχουν δωσει μπαταριες λογω συναγερμου?

----------


## lewton

> Πώς δεν υπάρχει περιορισμός όταν από Α/Κ είναι μέγιστο 50/10 (ή τουλάχιστον ήταν όταν έβαζα) αλλά από KV -δηλαδή όταν γίνεται από τον εναλλακτικό μίσθωση/υπενοικίαση γραμμής ΟΤΕ- είναι μέγιστο 50/5;
> Ας το θέσω διαφορετικά:
> Είτε ελθόντος του vectoring είτε σε άλλη στιγμή/συνθήκες, όταν με το καλό ο ΟΤΕ ανοίξει τις βάνες του upstream, όταν αρχίσει δηλαδή να προσφέρει πακέτα με upstream>5Mbps πράγμα που δεν νομίζω ότι είναι λογικό/πιθανό να συνεχίσει να μην κάνει ελθόντος του vectoring, θα μετακυλισθεί αυτό στις γραμμές που ήδη παίρνουμε από εναλλακτικούς μέσω KV και που είναι ακριβώς νομίζω λόγω του παραπάνω τεχνητά περιορισμένες/κουτσουρεμένες;;


Δε θέλεις να καταλάβεις. 
Ο ΟΤΕ δεν πατάει ένα κουμπί και πέρασες σε vectoring. 
Χοντρικά, πρέπει να βγάλει τη μια γραμμή. Πρέπει λοιπόν να πάει τεχνικός να το κάνει. 
Θα το κάνει μόνο μετά από αίτημα του παρόχου σου. 
Ο πάροχός σου σιγά μην το κάνει αυτό τζάμπα.
Στην καλύτερη περίπτωση θα σε δέσει πρώτα για άλλους 12 ή 24 μήνες και μετά θα το κάνει. Στη χειρότερη με αυξημένο πάγιο.

----------


## achilleas13

Άνω Κυψέλη τι παίζει; Θα πιάσουμε καμιά ταχύτητα της προκοπής; Έχω βαρεθεί με τα 10/0,7. 
3-4 λεπτά περπάτημα από το σπίτι του Τσίπρα είμαι...βάλτε καμιά ταχύτητα της προκοπής  :onetooth:

----------


## MIKU

> Άνω Κυψέλη τι παίζει; Θα πιάσουμε καμιά ταχύτητα της προκοπής; Έχω βαρεθεί με τα 10/0,7. 
> 3-4 λεπτά περπάτημα από το σπίτι του Τσίπρα είμαι...βάλτε καμιά ταχύτητα της προκοπής


Φαίνεται ο αλέξης δεν θέλει γρήγορο ιντερνετ λόγω ιδεολογίας..... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## achilleas13

> Φαίνεται ο αλέξης δεν θέλει γρήγορο ιντερνετ λόγω ιδεολογίας.....


Του Αλέξη του έχουν περάσει οπτική ίνα αν δεν κάνω λάθος  εδώ και 1-1,5 χρόνο.

----------


## MIKU

Σοβαρά;;;;Οοοοοο άρα πετάει στο διάστημα μαζί με τον Παππά.....να και που βοηθάει το 10% που κρατάει το δημόσιο στον ΟΤΕ....

----------


## biggeo65

Εγώ δεν κατάλαβα γιατί πρέπει να περάσουμε όλα αυτά τα ενδιάμεσα στάδια πριν το FTTH.
Θα μου πει κάποιος μεγάλο το κόστος  και μπορεί να έχει μικρή αποδοχή ναι σωστό.

Αλλά αν σκεφτούμε το κόστος του VDSL /VDSL2 Vectoring,το ότι αναγκαστικά χρειάζεται FTTC,΄
οι καμπίνες είναι ευάλωτες σε βανδαλισμούς /καιρικά φαινόμενα κλπ.
μήπως τελικά έβγαινε πιο οικονομικά το FTTH. To είχε προτείνει και η Vodafone.

Kαι μάλιστα για μια τεχνολογία η οποία αφορα μόνο όσους είναι 
σε απόσταση μικρότερη των 600 μέτρων από την καμπίνα.

Και που η Ε.Ε. είπε για το VDSL Vectoring ότι είναι ανεπαρκές και αντιανταγωνιστική τεχνολογία
για τις μελλοντικές απαιτήσεις για υπερυψηλές ταχύτητες.

Αντιανταγωνιστική γιατί μόνο ένας πάροχος μπορεί να έχει εξοπλισμό σε μια καμπίνα,
οπότε θα πρέπει να βρεθεί τρόπος "να μοιρασθεί η πίτα" χωρίς να έχει παράπονα κανείς.

----------


## spsomas

> Του Αλέξη του έχουν περάσει οπτική ίνα αν δεν κάνω λάθος  εδώ και 1-1,5 χρόνο.


δεν κάνεις λάθος έτσι είναι. Έχει οπτική από πρόπερσι τον Σεπτέμβριο. Τους είπα να πάρω και εγώ αλλά δεν. Οπότε εν αναμονή της καμπίνας σε 1η φάση και βλέπουμε.

----------


## MIKU

> δεν κάνεις λάθος έτσι είναι. Έχει οπτική από πρόπερσι τον Σεπτέμβριο. Τους είπα να πάρω και εγώ αλλά δεν. Οπότε εν αναμονή της καμπίνας σε 1η φάση και βλέπουμε.


Του ΟΤΕ είναι;;

----------


## anderm

> Εγώ δεν κατάλαβα γιατί πρέπει να περάσουμε όλα αυτά τα ενδιάμεσα στάδια πριν το FTTH.
> Θα μου πει κάποιος μεγάλο το κόστος  και μπορεί να έχει μικρή αποδοχή ναι σωστό.
> 
> Αλλά αν σκεφτούμε το κόστος του VDSL /VDSL2 Vectoring,το ότι αναγκαστικά χρειάζεται FTTC,΄
> οι καμπίνες είναι ευάλωτες σε βανδαλισμούς /καιρικά φαινόμενα κλπ.
> μήπως τελικά έβγαινε πιο οικονομικά το FTTH. To είχε προτείνει και η Vodafone.
> 
> Kαι μάλιστα για μια τεχνολογία η οποία αφορα μόνο όσους είναι 
> σε απόσταση μικρότερη των 600 μέτρων από την καμπίνα.
> ...


Δεν είναι αυτή τη στιγμή οικονομικά βιώσιμη μια τέτοια επένδυση. Ή, πιο σωστά, ούτε το FTTC είναι οικονομικά βιώσιμο σε πολλές περιοχές. Στο FTTC που αναπτύσσεται δεν εχεις μεγάλες αποστάσεις από τα KV, στις περισσοτερες περιπτώσεις είναι κάτω από τα 100m. Αυτό σου δίνει >300Mbps σε 35b και πάνω από 700Mbps σε G.Fast 17-106. Πρακτικά δεν χρειάζεται κάτι παραπάνω για τα επόμενα -αρκετά- χρόνια. Τώρα στα περί του ανταγωνισμού, μεγάλη κουβέντα που έχει να κάνει ξεκάθαρα με το ποιοί μπορούν να επενδύσουν και αυτό έρχεται σε συνάρτηση με την κερδοφορία τους. Vodafone και Wind μπορούν να κάνουν περιορισμένης κλίμακας επενδύσεις με τις Forthnet και Cyta να απέχουν τελείως από τη διαδικασία ψάχνοντας μνηστήρες για εξαγορά αμφότερες. Θα έχει πολύ μεγάλο ενδιαφέρον να δούμε ποιες περιοχές και ΑΚ θα επιλεγούν από την Vodafone και τη Wind για αναβάθμιση.

----------


## MIKU

Μην ξεχνάμε ότι οι μέτοχοι της forthnet την άφησαν και έπεσε στην αγκλιά των τραπεζών!Το ίδιο έκαναν και οι vodafone wind με τις μετοχ΄ς που είχαν στην forthnet...

----------


## ATG

> Εγώ δεν κατάλαβα γιατί πρέπει να περάσουμε όλα αυτά τα ενδιάμεσα στάδια πριν το FTTH.
> Θα μου πει κάποιος μεγάλο το κόστος  και μπορεί να έχει μικρή αποδοχή ναι σωστό.
> 
> Αλλά αν σκεφτούμε το κόστος του VDSL /VDSL2 Vectoring,το ότι αναγκαστικά χρειάζεται FTTC,΄
> οι καμπίνες είναι ευάλωτες σε βανδαλισμούς /καιρικά φαινόμενα κλπ.
> μήπως τελικά έβγαινε πιο οικονομικά το FTTH. To είχε προτείνει και η Vodafone.
> 
> Kαι μάλιστα για μια τεχνολογία η οποία αφορα μόνο όσους είναι 
> σε απόσταση μικρότερη των 600 μέτρων από την καμπίνα.
> ...


O OTE υποστηριξε λυσσαλεα το FTTC, προφανως για να μη χασει το χαλκινο δικτυο.

----------


## dimitri_ns

> O OTE υποστηριξε λυσσαλεα το FTTC, προφανως για να μη χασει το χαλκινο δικτυο.


Εδώ που τα λέμε δεν είναι και λίγο να σου αφαιρούν την περιουσία (κληρονομιά) ξαφνικά σε μία μέρα  :Razz:

----------


## lewton

> O OTE υποστηριξε λυσσαλεα το FTTC, προφανως για να μη χασει το χαλκινο δικτυο.


Είναι γενικά πολιτική της μαμάς Deutsche Telekom.
Ενώ πχ στην Γαλλία η France Telecom και οι εναλλακτικοί βάζουν FTTH παντού και έχουν πρόσβαση ο ένας στην ίνα του άλλου, η πιο πλούσια Γερμανία κολλημένη στον χαλκό της Deutsche (και δεν έχει κανέναν σοβαρό εναλλακτικό οπότε παίζει μόνη της).

----------


## emeliss

Ελεύθερο φόρουμ είναι , ο καθένας μπορεί να λέει ότι θέλει. Αλλά στον κανονισμό προβλέφθηκε τεχνολογική ουδετερότητα. *Οπότε όποιος θέλει στήνει FTTH στο αστικό κέντρο που θα αναλάβει*. Προσωπικά το θεωρώ λάθος αλλά έτσι είναι ο κανονισμός. Μάλιστα οι Vodafone, Wind έχουν δηλώσει ότι θα φτιάξουν FTTH σε ποσοστά 70% και 30% αντίστοιχα. Απομένει λοιπόν να δούμε αν είναι όλο λόγια. Από τον ΟΤΕ λογικά το επόμενο βήμα θα είναι το G.Fast.

Ερώτηση. Προσλήψεις αναμένονται από τους εναλλακτικούς για την υποστήριξη των δικτύων που θα φτιάξουν; Ή την λειτουργία θα την αναλάβει τρίτη εταιρεία;

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Είναι γενικά πολιτική της μαμάς Deutsche Telekom.
> Ενώ πχ στην Γαλλία η France Telecom και οι εναλλακτικοί βάζουν FTTH παντού και έχουν πρόσβαση ο ένας στην ίνα του άλλου, η πιο πλούσια Γερμανία κολλημένη στον χαλκό της Deutsche (και δεν έχει κανέναν σοβαρό εναλλακτικό οπότε παίζει μόνη της).


Μην μας στενοχωρείς. Γνωρίζουμε. Ακόμα και το πλεονέκτημα της FF  να μπεί πρώτη στα κτήρια σε πόλεις εκτός Παρίσι (ο ιστορικός πάροχος έχει πλεονέκτημα, όπως και να το κάνουμε) Βέβαια οι χαζοί Γάλλοι είχανε και κάποια άλλα δικτυωμένα συστήματα, πριν επικρατήσει η ip και το internet




> Ελεύθερο φόρουμ είναι , ο καθένας μπορεί να λέει ότι θέλει. Αλλά στον κανονισμό προβλέφθηκε τεχνολογική ουδετερότητα. *Οπότε όποιος θέλει στήνει FTTH στο αστικό κέντρο που θα αναλάβει*. Προσωπικά το θεωρώ λάθος αλλά έτσι είναι ο κανονισμός. Μάλιστα οι Vodafone, Wind έχουν δηλώσει ότι θα φτιάξουν FTTH σε ποσοστά 70% και 30% αντίστοιχα. Απομένει λοιπόν να δούμε αν είναι όλο λόγια. Από τον ΟΤΕ λογικά το επόμενο βήμα θα είναι το G.Fast.
> 
> Ερώτηση. *Προσλήψεις αναμένονται από τους εναλλακτικούς για την υποστήριξη των δικτύων που θα φτιάξουν; Ή την λειτουργία θα την αναλάβει τρίτη εταιρεία;*


Γιατί ? Σε ενοχλεί η υποστήριξη να είναι από εξωπλανήτες ? (από Ελληνες φυσικά)   :Razz:

----------


## emeliss

Γιατί η ερώτηση; Γιατί θέλω να αλλάξω δουλειά. Αν είναι όμως να αναλάβει η VICTUS που την δίνει στον χ υπέρ εργολάβο που την δίνει στον κ. Παντελή, δεν με ενδιαφέρει.

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Γιατί η ερώτηση; Γιατί θέλω να αλλάξω δουλειά. Αν είναι όμως να αναλάβει η VICTUS που την δίνει στον χ υπέρ εργολάβο που την δίνει στον κ. Παντελή, δεν με ενδιαφέρει.


Οτι καινούργιο, σημαίνει λιγότερο κόστος, περισσότερο φόρο.
Τώρα αν είσαι "ο απαραίτητος", ν'αλλάξεις να σου δίνουν περισσότερα
Για πόσο καιρό, δεν ξέρω   :Razz: 

Παντελής και στους εξωπλανήτες ?

----------


## achilleas13

Είχα ρωτήσει και πιο πάνω. Άνω Κυψέλη θα αυξηθεί η ταχύτητα; Για την ώρα max 10Mbps παίζει να πιάσει κάποιος.

----------


## bagtzim

> O OTE υποστηριξε λυσσαλεα το FTTC, προφανως για να μη χασει το χαλκινο δικτυο.


Γιατί έτσι δεν το χάνει; Απο το καφάο και μετά δεν συνδέεται με oπτική ίνα πλέον;

----------


## ATG

> Γιατί έτσι δεν το χάνει; Απο το καφάο και μετά δεν συνδέεται με oπτική ίνα πλέον;


Ο εναλλακτικος πληρωνει στον ΟΤΕ υποβροχο...

Και το αστειο της υποθεσης... Εισαι πελατης ΟΤΕ πχ στο γηροκομειο. Ο ΟΤΕ θα αγοραζει την υπηρεσια απο τη Vodafone που θα αγοραζει subloop απο τον ΟΤΕ. Οποτε οι πελατες ΟΤΕ δεν θα εχουν την προνομιακη μεταχειρηση απο τον ΟΤΕ στη μικτονομηση η στις βλαβες

----------


## bagtzim

Αν θες να το εξηγησεις λίγο πιο απλά τι εννοείς υπόβροχο;

----------


## Veldrin

Αυτό το ρημάδι το ΚΑΦΑΟ Μύτικα Πρέβεζας θα το δούν ποτέ, που δεν έχει πάει καν εναλλακτικός; Αμάν πιά, βαρεθήκαμε να μας τα τρώει ο ΟΤΕ.  :Cool:

----------


## kopriniotis

> Το καφάο 103 είναι στη Φειδίου κοντά στον Αη Γιώργη. Από εκεί παίρνω κι εγώ. Αφού είναι στη λίστα σημαίνει πως όταν αλλαχτεί και συνδεθεί εντός του προσεχούς τριμήνου στο κέντρο με οπτική, θα δίνει και vectoring 100Μbps σε απόσταση 200-300 μέτρα.Φυσικά και δεν πρόκειται να ανανεώσω σε καμιά περίπτωση μέχρι να γίνει διαθέσιμο και να πάω κατευθείαν στην πιο γρήγορη ταχύτητα με την καλύτερη εκείνη τη στιγμή τιμή.....


Φίλε μου εγώ μένω απο πάνω σου στη πλουμπιδη.το καφαο από ότι βλέπω είναι στην αριστοτελους και πινδαρου.μήπως ξέρεις τι αριθμό έχει αν είμαι και εγώ μεσα?

----------


## Atheros

> Φίλε μου εγώ μένω απο πάνω σου στη πλουμπιδη.το καφαο από ότι βλέπω είναι στην αριστοτελους και πινδαρου.μήπως ξέρεις τι αριθμό έχει αν είμαι και εγώ μεσα?


Το καφάο σου είναι Οδυσσέως και Πινδάρου.Ναι θα γίνει και αυτό vectored.Θα φροντίσω να ενημερώσω το χάρτη γιατί δεν το έχει αύριο.

----------


## Hetfield

> Είχα ρωτήσει και πιο πάνω. Άνω Κυψέλη θα αυξηθεί η ταχύτητα; Για την ώρα max 10Mbps παίζει να πιάσει κάποιος.


Οχι.
Ουτε η Κυψελη ουτε κι η Ανω Κυψελη ειναι στα αμεσα σχεδια για αναβαθμιση.

----------


## kopriniotis

> Το καφάο σου είναι Οδυσσέως και Πινδάρου.Ναι θα γίνει και αυτό vectored.Θα φροντίσω να ενημερώσω το χάρτη γιατί δεν το έχει αύριο.


α ναι?τοσο κατω?είναι 2 τετραγωνα απο εμενα εκει παντως.Λαθος εντύπωση είχα δηλαδη.......νομίζω ότι υπάρχει και εκεί ενα παντως ανάμεσα απο 2 κολωνεςτης δευ.Εκτος αν δεν είναι καμπινα αλλά της δευ..χαχα

----------


## SfH

> Αν θες να το εξηγησεις λίγο πιο απλά τι εννοείς υπόβροχο;


Πρακτικά το κομμάτι του βρόχου από την καμπίνα μέχρι τον τελικό χρήστη.

----------


## bagtzim

> Πρακτικά το κομμάτι του βρόχου από την καμπίνα μέχρι τον τελικό χρήστη.


Και αυτό αποτελείται απο χαλκό; Γιατι σε μένα έρχεται με εναέριο καλώδιο.. Γι αυτό ρωτάω.

----------


## jkoukos

Είτε εναέριο, είτε υπόγειο, είτε έρποντας, από την καμπίνα όλοι συνδεόμαστε με χάλκινο ζεύγος.

----------


## bagtzim

> Είτε εναέριο, είτε υπόγειο, είτε έρποντας, από την καμπίνα όλοι συνδεόμαστε με χάλκινο ζεύγος.


Οκ ευχαριστώ για την διευκρίνηση!

----------


## Atheros

> α ναι?τοσο κατω?είναι 2 τετραγωνα απο εμενα εκει παντως.Λαθος εντύπωση είχα δηλαδη.......νομίζω ότι υπάρχει και εκεί ενα παντως ανάμεσα απο 2 κολωνεςτης δευ.Εκτος αν δεν είναι καμπινα αλλά της δευ..χαχα


Αριστοτελους δεν υπάρχει στην περιοχή.Θα εννοείς Αριστείδου και Πινδάρου.Αυτό το κουτί είναι της ΔΕΗ.Εσύ παίρνεις μάλλον από το καφάο που σου είπα.Ενδέχεται άν είσαι χαμηλά στην Πλουμπίδη προς Αριστείδου να παίρνουμε από το ίδιο δηλαδή το 103 στη Φειδίου.Πάντως και τα δύο είναι πρώτα πρώτα στη λίστα για vectoring

----------


## nikoslykos

Παιδια να ρωτησω κατι. Επειδη τις προαλλες που εψαχνα τον αριθμο του ΚΑΦΑΟ μου στον χαρτη στο www.fttxgr.eu δεν ηταν καταχωρημενος  αλλα τον βρηκα. Παω τωρα να βαλω τον αριθμο αλλα μου γραφει the cabinet does not exist in the database. Ξερει κανεις τι παιζει ;

----------


## InVADeR

Ας μου λυση καποιος μια απορια. Το καφαο που συνδεωμαι ειναι μεσα σε αυτην την λιστα. Εχω τωρα cyta vdsl 35 απο ΑΚ και συχρονιζω λιγο χαμηλα 27(ειναι λιγο μακρινη η αποσταση τελικα ειπανε)   :Razz:    Μολις μπει η καμπινα μου και λειτουργηση μπορω να σζητησω απο την cyta να με συνδεση σε αυτην για να πιασω την ταχυτητα που πληρωνω?

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Ας μου λυση καποιος μια απορια. Το καφαο που συνδεωμαι ειναι μεσα σε αυτην την λιστα. Εχω τωρα cyta vdsl 35 απο ΑΚ και συχρονιζω λιγο χαμηλα 27(ειναι λιγο μακρινη η αποσταση τελικα ειπανε)     Μολις μπει η καμπινα μου και λειτουργηση μπορω να σζητησω απο την cyta να με συνδεση σε αυτην για να πιασω την ταχυτητα που πληρωνω?


Σ'εμένα έπεσε να λύσω απορία

Οταν οι καμπίνες κοντά στα ΑΚ αποκτήσουν vectoring, βλέπουμε
Κι εγώ σε ΑΚ είμαι, cyta
Αναβαθμίσεις δεν θα γίνουν προς το παρόν στις καμπίνες κοντά στα ΑΚ

Επειδή λες ότι είσαι λίγο μακριά, βρες από τον κατανεμητή σου σε ποιά καμπίνα είσαικαι μετά τσέκαρε το xls

----------


## jkoukos

Όπως και σήμερα ισχύει στις περιπτώσεις που υπάρχουν οι νέες καμπίνες του ΟΤΕ, το ίδιο θα συμβεί και αύριο με το Vectoring.
Όποιος πάροχος επιθυμεί, θα μπορεί να νοικιάζει υπηρεσία στην χοντρική από τον πάροχο που του ανήκει η καμπίνα και να δίνει λιανική στους πελάτες του. Όποιος δεν το θέλει, υποχρεωτικά θα δίνει σκέτο ADSL ή VDSL από αστικό κέντρο, εκτός κι αν στήσει δικό του δίκτυο στην ίδια περιοχή.

----------


## ThReSh

> Όπως και σήμερα ισχύει στις περιπτώσεις που υπάρχουν οι νέες καμπίνες του ΟΤΕ, το ίδιο θα συμβεί και αύριο με το Vectoring.
> Όποιος πάροχος επιθυμεί, θα μπορεί να νοικιάζει υπηρεσία στην χοντρική από τον πάροχο που του ανήκει η καμπίνα και να δίνει λιανική στους πελάτες του. Όποιος δεν το θέλει, υποχρεωτικά θα δίνει σκέτο ADSL ή VDSL από αστικό κέντρο, εκτός κι αν στήσει δικό του δίκτυο στην ίδια περιοχή.


Όσοι εναλλακτικοί νοικιάζουν στις υπάρχουσες καμπίνες θα "αναβαθμιστούν" υποχρεωτικά σε vectoring αλλά μετά είναι δικό τους θέμα αν θα δώσουν επιλογή για πακέτο 100Mbps ή είναι σιγουράκι?

----------


## bagtzim

τι τιμή πιστεύεται οτι θα δίνει ο οτε το vectoring; Ξέρω είναι νωρίς ακόμα απλά ρωτάω αν άκουσε κάποιος κάτι...

----------


## pankostas

> Ας μου λυση καποιος μια απορια. Το καφαο που συνδεωμαι ειναι μεσα σε αυτην την λιστα. Εχω τωρα cyta vdsl 35 απο ΑΚ και συχρονιζω λιγο χαμηλα 27(ειναι λιγο μακρινη η αποσταση τελικα ειπανε)     Μολις μπει η καμπινα μου και λειτουργηση μπορω να σζητησω απο την cyta να με συνδεση σε αυτην για να πιασω την ταχυτητα που πληρωνω?


Σίγουρα θα μπορέσεις να ζητήσεις να συνδεθείς από την καμπίνα.Το θέμα είναι αν η cyta νοικιάσει γραμμή. Πολύ απλά αν δεν στη δώσει, πηγαίνεις ΟΤΕ και τέλος. 
 Ότι ισχύει σήμερα γι όλες τις καμπίνες , το ίδιο θα ισχύσει και γι αυτές που θα είναι vectoring

----------


## kopriniotis

> Αριστοτελους δεν υπάρχει στην περιοχή.Θα εννοείς Αριστείδου και Πινδάρου.Αυτό το κουτί είναι της ΔΕΗ.Εσύ παίρνεις μάλλον από το καφάο που σου είπα.Ενδέχεται άν είσαι χαμηλά στην Πλουμπίδη προς Αριστείδου να παίρνουμε από το ίδιο δηλαδή το 103 στη Φειδίου.Πάντως και τα δύο είναι πρώτα πρώτα στη λίστα για vectoring


ναι συγγνώμη αριστειδου εννοουσα.Α νόμιζα ότι ήταν καμπινα το συγκεκριμένο.Είμαι ναι προς το τέλος της πλουμπιδη το σπιτι μου βλεπει στη πλατεία για να καταλάβεις.Αλλά αφού μου λες και τα δύο είναι στη λίστα τοτε οκ.

----------


## jkoukos

> Όσοι εναλλακτικοί νοικιάζουν στις υπάρχουσες καμπίνες θα "αναβαθμιστούν" υποχρεωτικά σε vectoring αλλά μετά είναι δικό τους θέμα αν θα δώσουν επιλογή για πακέτο 100Mbps ή είναι σιγουράκι?


Ο πάροχος που κατέχει τις καμπίνες (διότι πλέον δεν θα είναι μόνο ο ΟΤΕ) ενός αστικού κέντρου, υποχρεώνεται να βγάλει πακέτα στη χοντρική.
Οι καμπίνες θα δίνουν υποχρεωτικά μόνο Vectoring και λογικά ο πάροχος θα βγάλει π.χ. για 30, 50 και 100 με το αντίστοιχο κόστος. Τώρα οποιοσδήποτε πάροχος μπορεί να δώσει λιανική, όποιο πακέτο κρίνει συμφέρον ο ίδιος και φυσικά αν θέλει.
Σήμερα σε VDSL, αν κι ο ΟΤΕ παρέχει χοντρική πακέτα 30 και 50Mbps, εντούτοις οι άλλοι πάροχοι δίνουν λιανική μόνο το μεγάλο, καθώς η διαφορά στην χοντρική μεταξύ τους είναι περίπου 1,5€. Υπομονή και σύντομα θα δούμε τι θα γίνει και σε Vectoring, όταν με το καλό εγκριθούν οι τιμές χοντρικής.

----------


## ThReSh

Αυτό φαντάστηκα, ty.

----------


## pankostas

> Ο πάροχος που κατέχει τις καμπίνες (διότι πλέον δεν θα είναι μόνο ο ΟΤΕ) ενός αστικού κέντρου, υποχρεώνεται να βγάλει πακέτα στη χοντρική.
> Οι καμπίνες θα δίνουν υποχρεωτικά μόνο Vectoring και λογικά ο πάροχος θα βγάλει π.χ. για 30, 50 και 100 με το αντίστοιχο κόστος. Τώρα οποιοσδήποτε πάροχος μπορεί να δώσει λιανική, όποιο πακέτο κρίνει συμφέρον ο ίδιος και φυσικά αν θέλει.
> Σήμερα σε VDSL, αν κι ο ΟΤΕ παρέχει χοντρική πακέτα 30 και 50Mbps, εντούτοις οι άλλοι πάροχοι δίνουν λιανική μόνο το μεγάλο, καθώς η διαφορά στην χοντρική μεταξύ τους είναι περίπου 1,5€. Υπομονή και σύντομα θα δούμε τι θα γίνει και σε Vectoring, όταν με το καλό εγκριθούν οι τιμές χοντρικής.


+1 . Και όντως υπομονή.  Πρόσφατα ανακοινώθηκε η υπηρεσια, άμεσα άρχισαν τα έργα στις πόλεις. Με το καλό να μας έρθει η υπηρεσια.

----------


## johnmayson2

Καλησπερα παιδια αν υποθεσουμε οτι εχουμε μια γειτονια που δε εχει vdsl αυτη τη στιγμη.Υποθετικα εχουμε ενα καφαο και 3 πολυκατοικιες.Καθε πολυκατοικια εχει 20 σπιτια αρα συνολο 60 συνδεσεις.Η μεγαλυτερη αποσταση που συνδεεται ενα καφαο με μια πολυκατοικια ποια ειναι;;Αν αυτο καφαο παρει vectoring απο το οτε τοτε ο τε θ αλλαξει το καφαο με καμπινα και θα βαλει οπτικες ινες για να το συνδεσει με τα αλλα καφαο.Απο το καφαο ως το κατανεμητη της πολυκατοικιας εχουμε 20 ζευγη καλωδιου που φτανουν σαν μεγαλο καλωδιο στο κατανεμητη της πολυκατοικιας οπου οτε αυτο δε θα το αλλαξει σωστα το σκεφτομαι;;.Εαν το καφαο το παρει η vodafone θ αλλαξει και τα 20ζευγη καλωδιου και θα φερει οπτικες ινες μεχρι το κατανεμητη της πολυκατοικιας σωστα;;Η οπτικη ινα που βαζουν τι χωρητικοτητα εχει;;Αν συντονιστουν οι 60 συνδεσεις με 50αρα kbps η καθε μια και  κατεβαζουν ταυτοχρονα  συνολο 3000 kbps αρα το καλωδιο στο δρομο πρεπει να διαχειριστει 3000 kbps σωστα;;

----------


## jkoukos

1. Δεν υπάρχει μεγαλύτερη απόσταση ή κάποιος περιορισμός. Ανάλογα τον πληθυσμό και την πυκνότητα μια περιοχής. Π.χ. σε πυκνοκατοικημένες περιοχές μπορεί να υπάρχουν καμπίνες ανά 200 ή λιγότερα μέτρα, σε άλλες ανά 500 και σε αραιοκατοικημένες ακόμη και πάνω από τα 800 μέτρα ή παραπάνω.
2. Συνδέεται κάθε καμπίνα με οπτική ίνα με το αστικό κέντρο που ανήκει και όχι με άλλες καμπίνες. 
3. Από καμπίνα έως τις οικοδομές μας, θα συνεχίσει η σύνδεση να γίνεται μέσω του ίδιου χάλκινου καλωδίου. Αργότερα (άγνωστο το πότε) θα γίνει σύνδεση με οπτική ίνα, οπότε θα έχουμε FTTH/B.
4. Η χωρητικότητα της οπτικής ίνας επαρκεί για την σύνδεση όλων από την καμπίνα, αλλά να έχεις υπόψη ότι ποτέ δεν σχεδιάζεται ένα δίκτυο για κάλυψη πλήρη φορτίου (δεν είναι οικονομικά συμφέρον εξάλλου). Όλες οι συνδέσεις, όλων των καμπίνων και όλων των περιοχών, πρέπει να βγουν στο διαδίκτυο από τα κυκλώματα κάθε παρόχου. Είναι αδύνατον κανείς να έχει διασύνδεση με το εξωτερικό ίση με το σύνολο των ενεργών συνδρομητών.

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

Sorry αν έχει απαντηθεί, αλλά με τα Αστικά Κέντρα πως θα γίνει; Σε κάποια φάση θα τα αναβαθμίσει μόνο 1 πάροχος και όλοι θα νοικιάζουν υπηρεσία από αυτόν, όπως θα γίνει με τις καμπίνες; 

Θα μπορούν να δουλέψουν τα 100 Mbps σε απόσταση 500 μέτρων από το κέντρο;  :Blink:

----------


## jkoukos

Προς το παρόν δεν αλλάζει τίποτα για τις συνδέσεις από αστικό κέντρο και από καμπίνες με απόσταση έως 550 μέτρα από αυτό.
Είναι σε διαβούλευση ο νέος κανονισμός με τις προϋποθέσεις συνύπαρξης διάφορων τεχνολογιών, αλλά ακόμη είναι νωρίς να γνωρίζουμε μιας και από τις απαντήσεις των παρόχων φαίνεται να υπάρχει διαφωνία σε κάποια θέματα.
Εκτιμώ ότι σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις θα γίνει χρήση νέων τεχνολογιών για μεγαλύτερες ταχύτητες, αλλά είναι νωρίς ακόμη να πούμε που, πως και πότε.

----------


## ygouli

Η Τούμπα τίποτα;

----------


## johnmayson2

Η vodafone δ εχει πει οτι αν παρει αυτη το υποτιθεμενο καφαο που λεω θα βαλει οπτικες ινες μεχρι το κατανεμητη της πολυκατοικιας;;Αυτη  δε ειναι η διαφορα σε σχεση με το οτε;;Το ξερω οτι συνδεεται με αστικο κεντρο το καφαο νομιζα οτι συνδεονται και μεταξυ τους.Τη χωρητικοτητα εχει η οπτικη ινα που βαζουν τελικα γνωριζουμε;;Θεωρητικα οι εταιρειες θ αυξησουν τη συνδεση τους με το εξωτερικο οταν αναβαθμιστουν ικανοποιητικος αριθμος πελατων με μεγαλες ταχυτητες σωστα;;

- - - Updated - - -

Στη περιπτωση που αλλαχθουν τα 20 ζευγη καλωδιου χαλκου απο το καφαο προς το κατανεμητη της πολυκατοικιας το μονο που θα χρειαστει ειναι να σκαψουν το δρομο και το κατανεμητη σωστα;;Δε χρειαζεται να γινει καποια παρεμβαση στο καλωδιου του σπιτιου που παει στο κατανεμητη της πολυκατοικιας σωστα;;Αρα δε υπαρχουν και γκρινιες στη πολυκατοικια ουτε οπτικες ινες στους εξωτερικους τοιχους σωστα το σκεφτομαι;;

----------


## nikoslykos

Παιδια να ρωτησω κατι. Το καφαο που συνδεομαι ειναι στα 5 μετρα απτο σπιτι μου. Οποτε φανταζομαι αυτο ειναι που θα αντικατασταθει απο ενεργη καμπινα...λετε να δωσουν ταχυτητες 30 η 50 mbps μεσα απο αυτες τις καμπινες ; γιατι νταξει 100mbps δεν νομιζω οτι θα ειναι ιδιαιτερα φτηνο... οπως και επισης, αν μεινω σε adsl θα δω καποια διαφορα ;

----------


## sdikr

> Η vodafone δ εχει πει οτι αν παρει αυτη το υποτιθεμενο καφαο που λεω θα βαλει οπτικες ινες μεχρι το κατανεμητη της πολυκατοικιας;;Αυτη  δε ειναι η διαφορα σε σχεση με το οτε;;Το ξερω οτι συνδεεται με αστικο κεντρο το καφαο νομιζα οτι συνδεονται και μεταξυ τους.Τη χωρητικοτητα εχει η οπτικη ινα που βαζουν τελικα γνωριζουμε;;Θεωρητικα οι εταιρειες θ αυξησουν τη συνδεση τους με το εξωτερικο οταν αναβαθμιστουν ικανοποιητικος αριθμος πελατων με μεγαλες ταχυτητες σωστα;;
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Στη περιπτωση που αλλαχθουν τα 20 ζευγη καλωδιου χαλκου απο το καφαο προς το κατανεμητη της πολυκατοικιας το μονο που θα χρειαστει ειναι να σκαψουν το δρομο και το κατανεμητη σωστα;;Δε χρειαζεται να γινει καποια παρεμβαση στο καλωδιου του σπιτιου που παει στο κατανεμητη της πολυκατοικιας σωστα;;Αρα δε υπαρχουν και γκρινιες στη πολυκατοικια ουτε οπτικες ινες στους εξωτερικους τοιχους σωστα το σκεφτομαι;;


Στις οπτικές ίνες συνήθως το θέμα είναι ο εξοπλισμός που θα έχει για το τι ταχύτητες θα υποστηρίξει
Το πως θα φέρει μετά την οπτική στην οικοδομή δεν είναι κάτι στάνταρ,  μπορεί να την φέρει στον κατανεμητή, μπορεί να την φέρει σε εξωτερικό Box



Off Topic


		Ενα πράγμα που ξεχνάμε συχνά,  το xdsl σε Home συνδέσεις,  δεν είναι εγγυημένο συνήθως ενα 1:20 είναι μια πολύ καλή αναλογία αρκετές φορές το σύνηθες είναι 1:50.
Αυτό σημαίνει πως ο πάροχος υπολογίζει 1mbit για κάθε 20 πελάτες με σύνδεση του 1mbit

----------


## Jazzer

Αυτό που λέει ο Σπύρος είναι πολύ σημαντικό. To ratio του κάθε παρόχου παρόλο ότι δεν το γνωρίζουμε επακριβώς, είναι καθοριστικής σημασίας για την ποιότητα της σύνδεσης μας.

----------


## emeliss

> Η vodafone δ εχει πει οτι αν παρει αυτη το υποτιθεμενο καφαο που λεω θα βαλει οπτικες ινες μεχρι το κατανεμητη της πολυκατοικιας;;Αυτη  δε ειναι η διαφορα σε σχεση με το οτε;;Το ξερω οτι συνδεεται με αστικο κεντρο το καφαο νομιζα οτι συνδεονται και μεταξυ τους.Τη χωρητικοτητα εχει η οπτικη ινα που βαζουν τελικα γνωριζουμε;;Θεωρητικα οι εταιρειες θ αυξησουν τη συνδεση τους με το εξωτερικο οταν αναβαθμιστουν ικανοποιητικος αριθμος πελατων με μεγαλες ταχυτητες σωστα;;
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Στη περιπτωση που αλλαχθουν τα 20 ζευγη καλωδιου χαλκου απο το καφαο προς το κατανεμητη της πολυκατοικιας το μονο που θα χρειαστει ειναι να σκαψουν το δρομο και το κατανεμητη σωστα;;Δε χρειαζεται να γινει καποια παρεμβαση στο καλωδιου του σπιτιου που παει στο κατανεμητη της πολυκατοικιας σωστα;;Αρα δε υπαρχουν και γκρινιες στη πολυκατοικια ουτε οπτικες ινες στους εξωτερικους τοιχους σωστα το σκεφτομαι;;


Αν πάρει κάποιος μια περιοχή είτε θα βάλει καμπίνα με DSLAM και θα συνδεθεί με το ΚΑΦΑΟ του ΟΤΕ για να δώσει VDSL Vectoring, είτε μπορεί να βάλει κάτι γρηγορότερο, όπως πχ FTTH. Είναι στο δικό τους χέρι τι θα κάνουν. 

Δεν θα αλλαχτεί κανένας χαλκός. Ο χαλκός είναι περιουσία του ΟΤΕ και θα παραμείνει. Αν κάποιος βάλει FTTH τότε θα μπει νέο δίκτυο ανεξάρτητα από το παλιό. Η εγκατάσταση έχει κανόνες βάσει ΕΛΟΤ αλλά σίγουρα θα χρειαστούν επικαιροποιήσεις. Αυτό που περιγράφεις είναι FTTB.

----------


## cyberten

Παιδιά η Voda δεν ενδιαφέρεται για vectoring. Είχε ανακοινωθεί και πιο παλιά  ότι θα επενδύσουν σε ftth και έτσι σκοπεύουν να χτυπήσουν τον ΟΤΕ.

http://www.fomsn.com/fiber-optic-new...ork-in-greece/ 

http://www.kathimerini.gr/892735/art...po-th-vodafone

----------


## jkoukos

Κοντός ψαλμός αλληλούια. Σε 2 μήνες ακριβώς τελειώνει το όριο των άλλων παρόχων της 2ης φάσης, να αιτηθούν ανάληψη κάποιας περιοχής και 3 μήνες μετά να εγκριθούν.
Εκεί θα μάθουμε ποιος, που, πότε και με τι.

----------


## farcry

για να δουμε τι θα γινει με το γηροκομειο.


στο τελος θα φτασουμε να μετακομισουμε στο γηροκομειο για να δουμε VDSL καμπινες

----------


## dimitri_ns

> για να δουμε τι θα γινει με το γηροκομειο.
> 
> 
> στο τελος θα φτασουμε να μετακομισουμε στο γηροκομειο για να δουμε VDSL καμπινες


Μέσα ή έξω ?  :Razz:

----------


## farcry

> Μέσα ή έξω ?




μεσα  :Evil:

----------


## ice

Καλα πανε καλα 1 χρονο και για να περασουν καλωδια ?? Ημαρτον ρε παιδια . Παμε για ασυρματες επικοινωνιες και οσοι εχουν ηδη VDSL να την μοιρασουν μαζι μας

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> για να δουμε τι θα γινει με το γηροκομειο.
> 
> 
> στο τελος θα φτασουμε να μετακομισουμε στο γηροκομειο για να δουμε VDSL καμπινες


Εσύ αν είσαι πάνω από 500 μέτρα από το κέντρο, ίσως σε καλύψει η Vodafone με Vectoring. 

Εγώ είμαι πολύ κοντά στο Αστικό Κέντρο του Γηροκομείου και ενώ μπορώ να βάλω 50αρι VDSL, δεν υπάρχει καμία "πόρτα" διαθέσιμη! Για ποιο Vectoring μιλάμε...  :Clap:

----------


## yuk

> Κοντός ψαλμός αλληλούια. Σε 2 μήνες ακριβώς τελειώνει το όριο των άλλων παρόχων της 2ης φάσης, να αιτηθούν ανάληψη κάποιας περιοχής και 3 μήνες μετά να εγκριθούν.
> Εκεί θα μάθουμε ποιος, που, πότε και με τι.


Στη 2η φάση δεν μπορεί να συμμετάσχει ο ΟΤΕ; Δηλαδή αν κάποιος δεν καλύπτεται από τον ΟΤΕ θα πρέπει να πάει σε άλλο πάροχο;

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> Στη 2η φάση δεν μπορεί να συμμετάσχει ο ΟΤΕ; Δηλαδή αν κάποιος δεν καλύπτεται από τον ΟΤΕ θα πρέπει να πάει σε άλλο πάροχο;


Όσο απίστευτο κι αν φαίνεται, ο ΟΤΕ θα νοικιάζει υπηρεσία από άλλο πάροχο, αν δεν καλύπτει κάποια περιοχή.  :Smile:

----------


## yuk

> Όσο απίστευτο κι αν φαίνεται, ο ΟΤΕ θα νοικιάζει υπηρεσία από άλλο πάροχο, αν δεν καλύπτει κάποια περιοχή.


Δηλαδή θα παίρνεις τηλέφωνο για βλάβη τον ΟΤΕ και θα σου λέει ότι φταίει πχ. η Wind.  :Facepalm:  
Παει η (φαινομενική, τουλάχιστον) αξιοπιστία του ΟΤΕ...

----------


## jkoukos

> Στη 2η φάση δεν μπορεί να συμμετάσχει ο ΟΤΕ; Δηλαδή αν κάποιος δεν καλύπτεται από τον ΟΤΕ θα πρέπει να πάει σε άλλο πάροχο;


Η 1η φάση ήταν του ΟΤΕ, η 2η είναι για τους άλλους και η 3η για όλους.
Σε οποιαδήποτε περίπτωση, μόνο ένα πάροχος θα δίνει υπηρεσία στην ίδια περιοχή, αυτός που την ανέλαβε. Όλοι οι άλλοι υποχρεωτικά μέσω αυτού (όπως γίνεται και τώρα με τις καμπίνες του ΟΤΕ).
Φυσικά στην ίδια περιοχή μπορεί κάποιος άλλος να φτιάξει το δικό του ανεξάρτητο δίκτυο (π.χ. FTTH).

- - - Updated - - -




> Όσο απίστευτο κι αν φαίνεται, ο ΟΤΕ θα νοικιάζει υπηρεσία από άλλο πάροχο, αν δεν καλύπτει κάποια περιοχή.


Παράλληλα ο άλλος θα νοικιάζει το χάλκινο καλώδιο από τον ΟΤΕ, αφού από καμπίνα μέχρι το σπίτι μας είναι δικό του.
Εκτός κι αν ο άλλος πάροχος στήσει FTTH.

----------


## bazzil

Άρα 

Στην Α φάση ο ΟΤΕ ανακοίνωσε ποιες περιοχές θα αναλάβει. Οτι έχει δηλαδή το xls αρχείο που έχει αναρτηθεί.
Στην Β φάση οι υπόλοιποι πάροχοι πλην του ΟΤΕ, θα ανακοινώσουν ποιες περιοχές αναλαμβάνουν.
Στην Γ φάση θα μοιραστούν ότι περίσσεψε.
Όταν ολοκληρωθούν τα έργα τότε 
α) Όλοι οι πάροχοι θα μπορούν να προσφέρουν vdsl και από καμπίνα. 
β) Μεταξύ τους οι πάροχοι θα ενοικιάζουν τις γραμμές σε όποιες περιοχές δεν εχει εγκαταστήσει καμπίνες κάποιος πάροχος.
γ) Όλοι θα είναι χαρούμενοι και η πίτα μοιρασμένη.
Παρακαλώ διορθώστε με όπου έχω λάθος

----------


## Andreaslar

Στην 1η φάση διάλεξε ΑΚ κ ορισμένο ποσοστό καμπινων ο ΟΤΕ.
Στην 2η φάση, οι υπόλοιποι, θα διαλέξουν διαφορετικά ΑΚ ή μπορούν να πάρουν ΑΚ που έχει ήδη ο ΟΤΕ ; (προφανώς όχι τις ίδιες καμπίνες)
Στην 3η φάση, όλοι μαζί, θα διαλέξουν τα ΑΚ που δεν επιλέχθηκαν προηγουμένως; ή θα μπορούν να αλλάξουν καμπίνες κ σε ΑΚ που έχουν επιλεχθεί από άλλους παρόχους;

Γιατί όπως το βλεπω, ίσως μείνουν καμπίνες σε ΑΚ που δεν θα αναβαθμιστούν από κανένα.

Π.Χ ΑΚ Αλυσίδα, το έχει αναλάβει ο ΟΤΕ στην 1η φάση, αλλά όχι όλες τις καμπίνες. Θα μπορούν τις εναπομείνασες καμπίνες να τις αναλάβει άλλος πάροχος στην 2ή ή 3η φάση;

----------


## bazzil

> Στην 1η φάση διάλεξε ΑΚ κ ορισμένο ποσοστό καμπινων ο ΟΤΕ.
> Στην 2η φάση, οι υπόλοιποι, θα διαλέξουν διαφορετικά ΑΚ ή μπορούν να πάρουν ΑΚ που έχει ήδη ο ΟΤΕ ; (προφανώς όχι τις ίδιες καμπίνες)
> Στην 3η φάση, όλοι μαζί, θα διαλέξουν τα ΑΚ που δεν επιλέχθηκαν προηγουμένως; ή θα μπορούν να αλλάξουν καμπίνες κ σε ΑΚ που έχουν επιλεχθεί από άλλους παρόχους;
> 
> Γιατί όπως το βλεπω, ίσως μείνουν καμπίνες σε ΑΚ που δεν θα αναβαθμιστούν από κανένα.
> 
> Π.Χ ΑΚ Αλυσίδα, το έχει αναλάβει ο ΟΤΕ στην 1η φάση, αλλά όχι όλες τις καμπίνες. Θα μπορούν τις εναπομείνασες καμπίνες να τις αναλάβει άλλος πάροχος στην 2ή ή 3η φάση;


Στην πρώτη φάση ο ΟΤΕ πήρε τις περιοχές που ήθελε ή του αναλογούσαν καλύτερα. Στην δεύτερη φάση οι υπόλοιποι θα διαλέξουν τις περιοχές που τους αναλογούν με τις αντίστοιχες καμπίνες που υπάγονται σε αυτές τις περιοχές. Στην τρίτη φάση οι περιοχές που δεν επιλέγισαν θα μοιραστούν - υποθέτω με κάποιου είδους κλήρωση - σε όλους τους παρόχους.
Φυσικά θα υπάρξουν και περιοχές - καμπίνες - που θα μείνουν εκτός. Απο κει και έπειτα ο κάθε πάροχος είναι ελεύθερος να αναπτύξει το δίκτυό του είτε χρησιμοποιώντας το υπάρχων του ΟΤΕ είτε εγκαθιστώντας δικό του όπως πχ η HCN

----------


## pankostas

> Άρα 
> 
> Στην Α φάση ο ΟΤΕ ανακοίνωσε ποιες περιοχές θα αναλάβει. Οτι έχει δηλαδή το xls αρχείο που έχει αναρτηθεί.
> Στην Β φάση οι υπόλοιποι πάροχοι πλην του ΟΤΕ, θα ανακοινώσουν ποιες περιοχές αναλαμβάνουν.
> Στην Γ φάση θα μοιραστούν ότι περίσσεψε.
> Όταν ολοκληρωθούν τα έργα τότε 
> α) Όλοι οι πάροχοι θα μπορούν να προσφέρουν vdsl και από καμπίνα. 
> β) Μεταξύ τους οι πάροχοι θα ενοικιάζουν τις γραμμές σε όποιες περιοχές δεν εχει εγκαταστήσει καμπίνες κάποιος πάροχος.
> γ) Όλοι θα είναι χαρούμενοι και η πίτα μοιρασμένη.
> Παρακαλώ διορθώστε με όπου έχω λάθος


Η πίτα μοιρασμενη δεν νομίζω! (Αφού ο ΟΤΕ έχει διαλέξει σε όλα τα ΑΚ άνω του 80% την αλλαγή των καμπινών.)
  Και αυτά που διάλεξε τουλάχιστον στην επαρχία είναι τα κεντρικά καφάο.  Για τα υπόλοιπα λίγο χλωμό το βλέπω, τουλάχιστον στην 2η φάση, γιατί μερικά είναι πολύ απομακρυσμενα , με λίγα σπίτια τριγύρω.  Λογικά θα περιμένουν την 3η φάση.
Τώρα Αθήνα Θεσσαλονίκη σίγουρα δεν θα ισχύει αυτό.

----------


## jkoukos

Χοντρικά, ο κανονισμός προβλέπει 2 αναθέσεις περιοχών.

Η πρώτη ανάθεση που αφορά αστικά κέντρα (και όχι μεμονωμένες καμπίνες), είναι αυτή που διανύουμε τώρα και χωρίζεται σε 3 φάσεις (ΟΤΕ, λοιποί, όλοι), αναλαμβάνοντας αυτά που ενδιαφέρονται, με καταληκτική περάτωση τον 9ο/2019.
Σίγουρα θα υπάρχουν καμπίνες κάποιων αστικών κέντρων ή και ολόκληρα αστικά κέντρα, που δεν θα ζητηθούν (για Χ λόγους) από οποιονδήποτε πάροχο.

Η δεύτερη ανάθεση που αφορά αδιάθετες καμπίνες, θα είναι διαρκής σε ετήσια βάση (κάθε 6μηνο, αρχής γενομένης από 5ο/2018), όπου κάθε πάροχος μπορεί να αιτηθεί όποιες θέλει σε αστικά κέντρα που ήδη έχει αναλάβει άλλος πάροχος (ή ο ίδιος) αλλά δεν αναβαθμίσθηκαν στην πρώτη ανάθεση.

Όλα τα παραπάνω αφορούν αποκλειστικά υπηρεσία Vectoring από καμπίνες, όπου η υπηρεσία θα παρέχεται αποκλειστικά από έναν πάροχο από την ίδια καμπίνα. Όμως ο κανονισμός δεν αποκλείει σε ένα αστικό κέντρο που το έχει αναλάβει κάποιος, άλλος (ή άλλοι) πάροχοι να διαθέτουν δικιά τους υπηρεσία, αρκεί αυτή να είναι συμβατή ή να μην επηρεάζει το Vectoring. Ενδεικτικά και όχι περιοριστικά:
α. Να στήσουν δικές τους καμπίνες και να δίνουν συμβατή υπηρεσία με το Vectoring του κύριου παρόχου.
β. Να δίνουν μέσω της ίδιας καμπίνας δικιά τους υπηρεσία Vectoring, αρκεί να αποδείξουν ότι μπορεί να δουλέψει απροβλημάτιστα το Multi Vectoring.
γ. Να στήσουν δικό τους δίκτυο οπτικών ινών και παροχή υπηρεσίας μέσω αυτού (FTTH/B).

Εκτός την 1ης φάσης στην 1η ανάθεση (του ΟΤΕ), όλες οι άλλες αναθέσεις θα γίνονται βάση διαγωνιστικής διαδικασίας, όπου κερδίζει αυτός που θα τις προγραμματίσει στο μικρότερο χρονικό διάστημα και με το μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό κάλυψης.

----------


## bazzil

> Η πίτα μοιρασμενη δεν νομίζω! (Αφού ο ΟΤΕ έχει διαλέξει σε όλα τα ΑΚ άνω του 80% την αλλαγή των καμπινών.)
>   Και αυτά που διάλεξε τουλάχιστον στην επαρχία είναι τα κεντρικά καφάο.  Για τα υπόλοιπα λίγο χλωμό το βλέπω, τουλάχιστον στην 2η φάση, γιατί μερικά είναι πολύ απομακρυσμενα , με λίγα σπίτια τριγύρω.  Λογικά θα περιμένουν την 3η φάση.
> Τώρα Αθήνα Θεσσαλονίκη σίγουρα δεν θα ισχύει αυτό.


Στη δυτική Θεσσαλονίκη έχει πάρει μόνο δύο συνοικισμούς. Ευκαρπία και Ωραιόκαστρο. Εκεί δηλαδή που έχει κάνει κάποια έργα. Και απ ότι είδα, στην Θεσσαλονίκη τουλάχιστον ο ΟΤΕ έχει επιλέξει τις περιοχές που έχει εγκαταστήσει καμπίνες. Οι υπόλοιπες συνοικίες είναι εκτός μιας και πουθενά δεν έχει βάλει καμπίνα. Με βάση αυτό το σκεπτικό θα μοιραστεί και η πίτα υποθέτω. Ο ΟΤΕ απο μόνος του δεν μπορεί να αλλάξει όλες τις καμπίνες. Είναι τεράστιο το έργο. Για αυτό τώρα αναλαμβάνει τις περιοχές που έχει εγκαταστήσει ήδη κάποιες καμπίνες ώστε να τις ολοκληρώσει και οι υπόλοιποι θα αναλάβουν τις περιοχές που δεν έχει ξεκινήσει κάποιο έργο.

----------


## jkoukos

Η 1η φάση έγινε απευθείας ανάθεση στον ΟΤΕ, για να δούνε ποιες περιοχές θα μοιρασθούν κατόπιν με διαγωνιστική διαδικασία.
Όμως για να μην βάλει πολύ περισσότερες (ο ΟΤΕ) και καθυστερήσει την υλοποίηση, αλλά και ένεκα ανταγωνισμού, υποχρεώθηκε να δηλώσει αυτές που σίγουρα θα ενεργοποιήσεις μέσα σε 8 μήνες.
Αυτές λοιπόν, όπως γίνεται κατανοητό, αφορούν αποκλειστικά όσες ήδη είναι αναβαθμισμένες κατά τα προηγούμενα χρόνια, όσες τώρα αναβαθμίζονται και όσες ήταν στον προγραμματισμός του για το επόμενο 8μηνο.

----------


## Andreaslar

Είναι να μετακομίζω Τέλος του χρόνου...

----------


## bazzil

> Η 1η φάση έγινε απευθείας ανάθεση στον ΟΤΕ, για να δούνε ποιες περιοχές θα μοιρασθούν κατόπιν με διαγωνιστική διαδικασία.
> Όμως για να μην βάλει πολύ περισσότερες (ο ΟΤΕ) και καθυστερήσει την υλοποίηση, αλλά και ένεκα ανταγωνισμού, υποχρεώθηκε να δηλώσει αυτές που σίγουρα θα ενεργοποιήσεις μέσα σε 8 μήνες.
> Αυτές λοιπόν, όπως γίνεται κατανοητό, αφορούν αποκλειστικά όσες ήδη είναι αναβαθμισμένες κατά τα προηγούμενα χρόνια, όσες τώρα αναβαθμίζονται και όσες ήταν στον προγραμματισμός του για το επόμενο 8μηνο.


 :One thumb up:  και για αυτό και για την προηγούμενη ανάρτηση.

----------


## pankostas

Όπως προείπα αναφέρομαι για επαρχία.  Αυτό που ξέρω σίγουρα. Αν έρθετε μια βόλτα Κατερινη θα δείτε να αλλάζουν 140-150 καφάο εξω από το κεντρο της πόλης.  Ακόμα και σε αραιοκατοικημενες περιοχές. Μέσα σε 1 μηνα γίνεται χαμός.  Από τότε που βγήκε το θέμα για το Vectoring. 
Δεν ήταν στα σχέδια του ΟΤΕ να αλλαχθουν ΟΛΕΣ αυτές οι καμπίνες, αλλά επειδή υποχρεούται να αναλάβει το 80% και άνω, γι αυτό γίνονται τα έργα. Και αυτο το ξέρω σίγουρα από τεχνικό του ΟΤΕ. Στην Κατερίνη δεν είχαμε ούτε 1 καμπίνα VDSL πριν τον Φεβρουάριο. 
Στην γειτονιά μου, δεν υπάρχουν πολυκατοικίες, αλλά μονοκατοικίες. Και πολλοί ηλικιωμένοι.Απορώ ποιος θα βάλει 100άρα! Πάντως εγώ σίγουρα!
Το εγραψα και πριν , αναφέρομαι για επαρχία.

----------


## jkoukos

Εδώ και 3+ χρόνια που ο ΟΤΕ αναβαθμίζει τις καμπίνες αστικών κέντρων, το κάνει σε όλες εκτός από αυτές που είναι σε κάποια απόσταση (~600 μέτρα) περιμετρικά αυτών.
Είναι αδύνατον να ξεκίνησε εργασίες σε οποιαδήποτε περιοχή λόγω του Vectoring. Θέλει άδεια από δημόσιους φορείς, συμβόλαια με εταιρείας ανάληψης εργασιών (δεν τις κάνει ο ίδιος), αιτήσεις σε ΔΕΗ για ηλεκτροδότηση, συμφωνίες με προμηθευτές κλπ. Δεν γίνεται άμεσα και πατάμε ένα κουμπί.
Όλες οι περιοχές που του ανατέθηκαν, είτε ήταν έτοιμες, είτε είχε ξεκινήσει, είτε ήταν στα σκαριά. Απλά σε σας έτυχε να συμπέσει ο προγραμματισμός του με την έγκριση του Vectoring.

----------


## LEONTAS21

Πάντως όσο και να ψάχνω δεν βρίσκω κάτι για ανατολική αττική νέα Μάκρη -Μαραθώνα  
είμαστε εντελώς εκτός σχέδιο πόλεως

----------


## jkoukos

Μα μόλις ξεκίνησε η διαδικασία ανάθεσης. Είμαστε μόλις στο πρώτο στάδιο. Υπομονή και στους επόμενους 5-7 μήνες θα γνωρίζουμε τι θα γίνει, που, πότε και με ποια τεχνολογία.

----------


## eVasilis

> Όλα καλά με το vectoring ρε μανίτσες μου. Αλλά όσοι πήγατε σε 50άρι, τί στο καλό θέλετε το 100άρι.. ? Και πόσοι ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ χρειάζονται τα 10-15-20 mbit upload


Όταν στέλνεις δουλειά 7 GB (video) είναι ότι πρέπει.

----------


## pankostas

Όντως πρεπει να καταλάβουμε ότι υπάρχουν πολλοί οι οποίοι χρησιμοποιούν το vdsl για τη δουλειά τους. Κάποιοι άλλοι για διασκέδαση, και φυσικά κάποιοι και γι τα δύο. Το ότι θα έχουμε 100 down και 50 up , δεν σημαίνει ότι όλη τη μέρα θα κατεβάζουμε με 100. 
Απλώς με την εξάπλωση της υπηρεσίας ΟΤΕ TV , με YouTube, με online παιχνίδια, με Netflix 4K, καλό είναι να υπάρχει διαθέσιμο bandwidth.  
Οι ανάγκες του καθενός διαφέρουν, αλλά σίγουρα καλό είναι όλοι να έχουμε αυτές τις ταχύτητες διαθέσιμες.
Αλλά αντιλαμβάνομαι και τη χιουμοριστική διάθεση στο μήνυμα του φίλου...."όλα καλά μανιτσες μου...τι να το κάνετε το 100"  :Smile: 
Γιατί όντως κάποιοι είμαστε ακομα με κάτω από 15 ταχύτητα, που σημαίνει ότι θα είμαστε  ευχαριστημένοι ακόμα και με 20....

----------


## George98

Πάντως θα είναι πολύ άδικο να μείνουν έστω και λίγες καμπίνες εκτός γιατί δεν μπορείς να αλλάξεις και να πας σε άλλη άρα είσαι καταδικασμένος .... 
Η μόνη λύση είναι η οπτική ίνα όοοοταν ξεκινήσει(αν και θα είναι πανάκριβη)  βέβαια υπάρχει και η inalan αλλά αργεί να εξαπλωθεί

----------


## farcry

> Εσύ αν είσαι πάνω από 500 μέτρα από το κέντρο, ίσως σε καλύψει η Vodafone με Vectoring.



ειναι σιγουρο οτι θα μπει η vodafone?


μη δε μπει κανενας και μεινουμε ορφανοι

----------


## jkoukos

Πιστεύω κι εγώ ότι θα μπει σίγουρα. Το θέμα είναι τι θα δώσει και σε ποιες γειτονιές.
Όταν είχε ξεκινήσει το σκάψιμο για την οπτική ίνα, έτυχε να βρεθώ με έναν τεχνικό στην καμπίνα μου και σε δικό μου ερώτημα αν θα γίνει αναβάθμιση των καμπίνων του ΟΤΕ σε VDSL, μου είπε ότι το κέντρο μας θα το πάρει η Vodafone χωρίς φυσικά να μου δίνει άλλες πληροφορίες.

----------


## Desosav

Καλημέρα σε όλους, μια απορια απο μενα.
Αυτη την στιγμη έχω 50αρι vdsl (vodafone) από αστικό κέντρο και συγχρονίζω στα 37mbps.
Η καμπίνα στην περιοχή μου (παλαιο φάληρο, εδεμ) δεν είναι στην λίστα με τις καμπινες που θα αναβαθμιστουν (ειναι "παλαιου" τυπου).
Τι σημαινει αυτό για μενα? Θα μπορώ να παω σε vectoring από το αστικό κέντρο με ότι απώλειες στην ταχύτητα αυτό μπορεί να σημαίνει??
Η' η μοναδική μου ελπίδα είναι να βάλει οπτικές η vodafone? Η' να αρχίσω να σκεφτομαι αλλαγή provider? Η' να ψαξω για σπιτι σε άλλη περιοχη :P

----------


## sakels

Αλλαξε σπίτι καλύτερα

- - - Updated - - -

Οι περιοχές γύρω από τα α/Κ θα αργήσουν πολύ

----------


## Andreaslar

> Καλημέρα σε όλους, μια απορια απο μενα.
> Αυτη την στιγμη έχω 50αρι vdsl (vodafone) από αστικό κέντρο και συγχρονίζω στα 37mbps.
> Η καμπίνα στην περιοχή μου (παλαιο φάληρο, εδεμ) δεν είναι στην λίστα με τις καμπινες που θα αναβαθμιστουν (ειναι "παλαιου" τυπου).
> Τι σημαινει αυτό για μενα? Θα μπορώ να παω σε vectoring από το αστικό κέντρο με ότι απώλειες στην ταχύτητα αυτό μπορεί να σημαίνει??
> Η' η μοναδική μου ελπίδα είναι να βάλει οπτικές η vodafone? Η' να αρχίσω να σκεφτομαι αλλαγή provider? Η' να ψαξω για σπιτι σε άλλη περιοχη :P


Αν το ΑΚ που είσαι το έχει αναλάβει ήδη ο ΟΤΕ, το πιο πιθανό είναι, μέχρι το 2020, η καμπίνα σου (το παλιό καφάο δλδ) ΔΕΝ θα αλλαχτεί, διότι:

Στην 1η φάση ο ΟΤΕ εχει καθορίσει ποια ΑΚ και τι ποσοστό αυτών θα αναβαθμίσει. Στο δικό σου ΑΚ επιλέχθηκαν Χ καμπίνες, η δικιά σου όχι. (όπως και στο δικό μου ΑΚ  :Sad:  )
Στην 2η φάση, η Vodafone-Wind θα αναλάβουν έτερα ΑΚ, που δεν έχει αναλάβει ο ΟΤΕ στην 1η φάση. Εκεί όπως ακούγεται, θα προχωρήσουν σε ποσοστά 70-30 σε FTTH - VDSL2-Vectoring 
Στην 3η φάση, όλοι μαζί, θα αναλάβουν, τα εναπομείναντα ΑΚ.

Η λογική λέει, ότι σε ΑΚ που έχει αναλάβει ο ΟΤΕ και θα αναβαθμίσει π.χ. 150 καμπίνες από π.χ. σύνολο 200, ότι για τις εναπομείναντες καμπίνες, δεν θα ασχοληθεί πριν το 2020, μιας και θα θέλει να ειναι εντός χρονοδιαγραμμάτων στα υπόλοιπα ΑΚ.

Επίσης, συμβατική υποχρέωση όλων των παρόχων, είναι να αναβαθμίσουν,καφάο/καμπίνες που είναι σε απόσταση μεγαλύτερη των 550μ από το ΑΚ.

Οπότε, εγώ προσωπικά. δεν βλέπω φως στον οριζοντα για την επόμενη 3ετία.Όταν τελειώσουν τις υποχρεώσεις των χρονοδιαγράματων, ίσως τότε, λογικά, αναβαθμίσει ο ΟΤΕ και άλλες καμπίνες (με δική του θέληση)

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Καλημέρα σε όλους, μια απορια απο μενα.
> Αυτη την στιγμη έχω 50αρι vdsl (vodafone) από αστικό κέντρο και συγχρονίζω στα 37mbps.
> Η καμπίνα στην περιοχή μου (παλαιο φάληρο, εδεμ) δεν είναι στην λίστα με τις καμπινες που θα αναβαθμιστουν (ειναι "παλαιου" τυπου).
> Τι σημαινει αυτό για μενα? Θα μπορώ να παω σε vectoring από το αστικό κέντρο με ότι απώλειες στην ταχύτητα αυτό μπορεί να σημαίνει??
> Η' η μοναδική μου ελπίδα είναι να βάλει οπτικές η vodafone? Η' να αρχίσω να σκεφτομαι αλλαγή provider? Η' να ψαξω για σπιτι σε άλλη περιοχη :P


Εχω τραβήξει ίνα στην παραλία. Πέσε πάνω μου  :Razz: 
Μάλλον δεν είσαι ΠΦ αλλά στο Καλαμακίου (Ζαϊμη, που κι αυτό είναι στο ΠΦ)
Χθες 2 Οτετζήδες είχαν ανοίξει την παλιό-καμπίνα μου.
Το 40άρι τους φάνηκε φυσιολογικό από ΑΚ
Καμπίνες δεν θ' αλλάξουν σύντομα

Ισως η ταβέρνα και η καφετέρια στην παραλία βάλουν vectoring
Πάρε αντιηλιακό καί κατέβα
Θα πιάνεις μπόμπα

Αλλιώς στο "Ποσειδών"
Αν τους ρωτάμε αν βάλανε vectoring ίσως δημιουργήσουμε κίνηση

----------


## Desosav

αν ανατιναξω την προιστορικη καμπινα, εχω ελπιδες να την αντικαταστησουν με νεα ή θα φερουν παλι κανα κουφαρι?? χαχαχα

edit: τα 550μ τα οποια είναι το όριο για αναβαθμίσεις, πως το μετράμε? Σε ευθεια απο το ΑΚ ή έχει να κάνει με την όδευση των καλωδίων από το ΑΚ στην καμπινα της περιοχής μου?

----------


## dimitri_ns

> αν ανατιναξω την προιστορικη καμπινα, εχω ελπιδες να την αντικαταστησουν με νεα ή θα φερουν παλι κανα κουφαρι?? χαχαχα
> 
> edit: τα 550μ τα οποια είναι το όριο για αναβαθμίσεις, πως το μετράμε? Σε ευθεια απο το ΑΚ ή έχει να κάνει με την όδευση των καλωδίων από το ΑΚ στην καμπινα της περιοχής μου?


Πες μου πότε, νάμαι μακριά.
Θα βάλουν καινούργια απ'εξω και μέσα πανούκλα (θα ξαναβάλουνε τα ίδια)
Είμαι στα 220 μ από ΑΚ Καλαμακίου, έχω cyta και η γραμμή πάει μέχρι 40

Μην μετράς και κουράζεσαι. Δες από τον κατανεμητή σε ποιά καμπίνα ανήκεις, βγες στο δρόμο και βρες την καμπίνα.

Αν και τα 37 ικανοποιητικά είναι κι αυτά

----------


## Desosav

ξερω σε ποια ριμαδοκαμπινα ειμαι. Ειμαι σε μια απο τις 8 που δεν εχουν αναβαθμιστει στο π.φαληρο  :Evil: 
καλα ειναι τα 37 αλλα δεν ειναι 50 και σιγουρα δεν θα ειναι 100 οταν θα αναβαθμιστουν ολοι οι αλλοι!

πλεον οταν ψαχνει κανεις σπιτι, εκτος απο διπλα παραθυρα, φυσικο αεριο κτλ θα κοιταει και διαθεσιμοτητα vdsl..

----------


## dimitri_ns

> ξερω σε ποια ριμαδοκαμπινα ειμαι. Ειμαι σε μια απο τις 8 που δεν εχουν αναβαθμιστει στο π.φαληρο 
> καλα ειναι τα 37 αλλα δεν ειναι 50 και σιγουρα δεν θα ειναι 100 οταν θα αναβαθμιστουν ολοι οι αλλοι!
> 
> πλεον οταν ψαχνει κανεις σπιτι, εκτος απο διπλα παραθυρα, φυσικο αεριο κτλ θα κοιταει και διαθεσιμοτητα vdsl..


Μα αυτό έκανα όταν μετακόμισα
Δεν θα μπορούσα μετά από vdsl να πέσω στα 6
Και το τζάκι χρειάζεται

----------


## anderm

> Πες μου πότε, νάμαι μακριά.
> Θα βάλουν καινούργια απ'εξω και μέσα πανούκλα (θα ξαναβάλουνε τα ίδια)
> Είμαι στα 220 μ από ΑΚ Καλαμακίου, έχω cyta και η γραμμή πάει μέχρι 40
> 
> Μην μετράς και κουράζεσαι. Δες από τον κατανεμητή σε ποιά καμπίνα ανήκεις, βγες στο δρόμο και βρες την καμπίνα.
> 
> Αν και τα 37 ικανοποιητικά είναι κι αυτά


Είμαι στα 700μ καλωδιακή απόσταση και συγχρονίζει 40 και κάτι ψιλα από ΑΚ με το KV να αναβαθμίζεται. Μου φένεται τραγικά χαμηλός ο συγχρονισμός σου για 220μ. Θα έπρεπε να ήταν 50+ το attainable.

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Είμαι στα 700μ καλωδιακή απόσταση και συγχρονίζει 40 και κάτι ψιλα από ΑΚ με το KV να αναβαθμίζεται. Μου φένεται τραγικά χαμηλός ο συγχρονισμός σου για 220μ. Θα έπρεπε να ήταν 50+ το attainable.


Αμ δέ
Μετρημένη η τιμή από cyta στον κατανεμητή. Μάλλον ο ΟΤΕ έδωσε σαπάκι.

Είμαι στην αρχή της Δήμητρος

----------


## George98

Έχω και εγώ μια απορία ... Αν κάποια περιοχή δεν έχει καθόλου VDSL υπάρχει περίπτωση να βάλει ο ΟΤΕ απλό VDSL χωρίς vectoring ? 
Εννοώ τα σχέδια αυτά είναι μόνο για το vectoring ?

----------


## Atheros

> αν ανατιναξω την προιστορικη καμπινα, εχω ελπιδες να την αντικαταστησουν με νεα ή θα φερουν παλι κανα κουφαρι?? χαχαχα
> 
> edit: τα 550μ τα οποια είναι το όριο για αναβαθμίσεις, πως το μετράμε? Σε ευθεια απο το ΑΚ ή έχει να κάνει με την όδευση των καλωδίων από το ΑΚ στην καμπινα της περιοχής μου?


Όχι. Και να ανατινάξεις το ΚΑΦΑΟ, πάλι την άλλη μέρα θα τοποθετήσουν ένα ίδιο απλό(έχει στην αποθήκη ο ΟΤΕ), άσε που θα φάς ξύλο από τους γείτονες που θα μείνουν περί τις 2 ημέρες χωρίς...τίποτα!,χώρια και η μύνηση του ΟΤΕ κατά αγνώστων για βανδαλισμό( Για τρομοκρατία δεν πιάνεται γιατί το KV δεν είναι στόχος αλλά κοινόχρηστη υποδομή)

----------


## bazzil

Προβλέπω να έχουμε μαζικές μετακινήσεις πληθυσμών - Θα το πάρουν χαμπαρι οι ιδιοκτήτες ακινήτων και θα εκτιναχθούν στις περιοχές αυτές στα ύψη - σε περιοχές που θα προσφέρουν vectoring και ανατινάξεις καμπίνων μέσα στο 2017. Σαμποτάζ αλα Β' Π.Π. Τότε ανατίναζαν γέφυρες και σιδηροδρομικές γραμμές τώρα θα ανατινάζουμε γραμμές επικοινωνίας. Φανταστείτε  γενειοφόρους αντάρτες με το πόδι πάνω σε ξαπλωμένο καφαο. Γερμανοί τότε, Γερμανοί και τώρα. Πως τα φέρνει η ζωή.....

----------


## Jazzer

> Προβλέπω να έχουμε μαζικές μετακινήσεις πληθυσμών - Θα το πάρουν χαμπαρι οι ιδιοκτήτες ακινήτων και θα εκτιναχθούν στις περιοχές αυτές στα ύψη - σε περιοχές που θα προσφέρουν vectoring και ανατινάξεις καμπίνων μέσα στο 2017. Σαμποτάζ αλα Β' Π.Π. Τότε ανατίναζαν γέφυρες και σιδηροδρομικές γραμμές τώρα θα ανατινάζουμε γραμμές επικοινωνίας. Φανταστείτε  γενειοφόρους αντάρτες με το πόδι πάνω σε ξαπλωμένο καφαο. Γερμανοί τότε, Γερμανοί και τώρα. Πως τα φέρνει η ζωή.....


Ο τοπικός σύριζα θα αναλάβει δράση και για αυτό το θέμα, ξέρουν αυτοί από αγώνες και κυρίως δεν υποκύπτουν σε εκβιασμούς !!  :ROFL:

----------


## fretwork

Για ΑΚ Αγ. Γεώργιος υπάρχουν νέα ?

Είμαι κλειδώμενος σε D/U : 6/1  :Thumb down:

----------


## bazzil

> Ο τοπικός σύριζα θα αναλάβει δράση και για αυτό το θέμα, ξέρουν αυτοί από αγώνες και κυρίως δεν υποκύπτουν σε εκβιασμούς !!


χαχαχαχαχαχα. Ευστοχότατος!!!

----------


## baskon

Αυτό που δεν κατάλαβα, όσο και αν διάβασα το συγκεκριμένο θέμα, είναι όσοι είμαστε εκτός τι γίνεται; Συνεχίζονται τα έργα σε νέες περιοχές για κανονικό VDSL από τον ΟΤΕ? 
Η πλέον περιμένουμε την πρώτη -δευτερη-Τρίτη φάση, δηλαδή πάμε για το 2020? 
Όσον αφορά Αττική υπάρχουν πολλές περιοχές (Ιλιον,Αιγάλεω, Πειραιας(αν και κάτι κάνει εδώ η VF νομίζω), Καλλιθεα, περιοχές του Κέντρου μεταξύ άλλων) που δεν έχουμε δει καμπίνα ουτε για δείγμα.. 
Ομοίως για Θεσσαλονίκη αλλά και άλλες περιοχές της Ελλάδας.. 
Και ενώ αυτοί που πιανουν 30-50 mbps  θα πάνε στα 100 mbps,   εμεις Θα περιμένουμε 3-4 χρόνια ακόμα;
Η τα εργα Vdsl προχωράνε(θα προχωρήσουν) και σε περιοχές που δεν υπάρχουν στο Excel ασχετα από τις n φάσεις του σχεδιασμού για vectoring?

----------


## pankostas

Όχι, αυτά που ανακοίνωσαν αυτά θα κάνει ο ΟΤΕ. Δεν μπορεί να κανει άλλες καμπίνες, εκτός από αυτές που έχει δηλώσει τώρα. 
Θα κάνεις υπομονή να δεις μήπως την περιοχή ή την καμπίνα σου, την αναλάβει κάποιος άλλος πάροχος.  Αν πάλι όχι, θα περιμένεις αναγκαστικά την 3η φάση, στην οποία πιστεύω θα δηλωθουν οι υπόλοιπες καμπινες, ώστε όλοι να έχουμε vdsl. Βέβαια καλο 2020!

----------


## baskon

Χα χα παντα πιστευα οτι μέχρι το 18 θα έχω VDSL, σε ένα δημο 100.000 κατοίκων. Αν ισχυει αυτό ,πλέον έχω αρχίσει να αμφιβάλλω! Congrats OTE, και ευχαριστούμε που άφησες στην απέξω(μέχρι το 2020+ ενδεχομένως), μεγάλους δήμους Αττικής/Θεσσαλονίκης/και άλλων μεγάλων περιοχών! Θα το έχουμε στα υπόψη στην επόμενη ανανέωση συμβολαίου..

----------


## Hetfield

> Χα χα παντα πιστευα οτι μέχρι το 18 θα έχω VDSL, σε ένα δημο 100.000 κατοίκων. Αν ισχυει αυτό ,πλέον έχω αρχίσει να αμφιβάλλω! Congrats OTE, και ευχαριστούμε που άφησες στην απέξω(μέχρι το 2020+ ενδεχομένως), μεγάλους δήμους Αττικής/Θεσσαλονίκης/και άλλων μεγάλων περιοχών! Θα το έχουμε στα υπόψη στην επόμενη ανανέωση συμβολαίου..


Με την ιδια λογικη επρεπε να παρει ολες τις περιοχες κι οι υπολοιποι εναλλακτικοι να πανε να πνιγουν.
Αυτο δεν γινεται.
Μην περιμενεις μονο απο τον ΟΤΕ να επενδυει χρηματα.

----------


## Sovjohn

> Πάρα πολλές περιοχές δεν είναι στη λίστα, μεταξύ των οποίων και περιοχές με σίγουρο εμπορικό ενδιαφέρον (π.χ. Α/Κ Πειραιά, με εταιρείες, ναυτιλιακές κτλ...)
> 
> Θα πρέπει να δούμε και τα πλάνα των Vodafone / Wind κτλ για να κρίνουμε τι συμβαίνει, αλλά ρυθμιστικά υποχρεούνται να βγάλουν αντίστοιχα Δ/Τ σε κάπου 2 μήνες -πιο μετά από τον ΟΤΕ-. Άρα, υπομονή.
> 
> Κρατάω σαν θετικό το ότι η VF (στης οποίας το "πιλοτικό" βρίσκεται και η περιοχή μου) ενδιαφέρεται για FTTB/FTTH και όχι μόνο για Vectoring. Θα έχει ενδιαφερόν κάτι τέτοιο καθώς ο ΟΤΕ δεν ενδιαφέρεται για κάτι ανάλογο καταπως φαίνεται.


Μη φρικάρετε. Εχει ψωμί ακόμα η ιστορία, κατ' αρχάς πριν το τέλος 2017 με 2018 δεν αναμένεται εμπορική διάθεση. Ούτως η άλλως μιλάμε για 6 μήνες+ ακόμα και σε όσους είναι στη λίστα του Σίντλερ και έχουν το πιο σύντομο χρονοδιάγραμμα, πολλές περιοχές γράφουν 2018 ούτως ή άλλως.

Εκεί που θα αρχίσει να έχει "ενδιαφέρον" θα είναι όταν ανακοινώσουν ανάλογα "σχέδια" και οι Vodafone / Wind. Δεν ξέρω τι συνεννόηση έχουν κάνει εκ των προτέρων -κάτι πρέπει να υπήρξε, ανταλλαγή πληροφοριών ή κάτι άλλο ώστε να μην σχεδιάζουν όλοι τα ίδια... Για παράδειγμα, η Vodafone έχει επιλέξει συγκεκριμένα Α/Κ για πιλοτική υλοποίηση τα οποία υποθέτω ότι θα προχωρήσει πριν από όλα τα άλλα - όμως υπάρχουν περιοχές με δυνητικά υψηλό ή εμπορικό ενδιαφέρον, όπως το Α/Κ Πειραιά που προανέφερα και εξυπηρετεί όλο το κέντρο αλλά και το λιμάνι του Πειραιά και όχι μόνο αυτό, οι οποίες πιθανότατα θα προσελκύσουν ενδιαφέρον από κάποιον εκ των 3 παρόχων, αν όχι του ΟΤΕ τότε των άλλων δύο.

Από κει και πέρα, καθότι έχουμε και παιδικές ασθένειες να περάσουμε, θα πρέπει το 2018 να δούμε τι παίζει με τα πλάνα FTTH των Vodafone / Wind εφόσον αμφότερες ισχυρίζονται ότι σε κάποιο ποσοστό του συνόλου τις ενδιαφέρει, αλλά και για τις περιοχές που θα έχουν vectoring, θα πρέπει να δούμε πως θα φτιάξουν διαδικασίες για αποδοχή αιτήσεων από άλλους παρόχους. Γιατί είναι προφανές ότι σε περιοχές όπως η δική μου που είναι υπό την φτερούγα της Vodafone θα παίρνουν τηλέφωνο τα call center τους και θα λένε ότι "πέρασαν οπτικές ίνες" (...Και θα είναι αλήθεια!!!) αλλά το θέμα δεν είναι μόνο τι θα κάνει ο πάροχος που καλύπτει την περιοχή, είναι και το τι θα κάνει για να δίνει χονδρική σε 3ους.

Ολα αυτά παίρνουν χρόνο, ακόμα και αν ήδη σχεδιάζουν τις διαδικασίες και τα CRM / ERP κτλ που θα χρησιμοποιήσουν.

Σε κάθε περίπτωση, σε κανά διμηνο θα ξέρουμε ποιοι έχουν προτεραιότητα και ποιοι πάνε για 2019 και μετά. Τότε, το συζητάμε εκ νέου...

----------


## dimitri_ns

Και στις Ράχες Χριστού Ικαρίας (κεφαλοχώρι), παρατηρείται καθυστέρηση δεν είναι μόνο το Ιλιον

----------


## jimmyl

Αν ο ΟΤΕ ηταν κρατικος πιθανων να υπηρχε αλλη αντιμετωπιση στο θεμα , απο τη στιγμη ομως που ειναι επιχειριση με ιδιωτικοοικονιμικα κριτηρια λειτουργει διαφορετικα και οπως τον συμφερει

----------


## LEONTAS21

καλημέρα σας εδώ θα βάλουν στην νέα Μάκρη και εγώ που μένω δίπλα στον Μαραθώνα δεν θα βάλουν
είναι απλά τα πράγματα η κάνεις υπομονή η μεταφέρεστε σε άλλον πάροχο με τιμές που σε συμφέρουν

----------


## pankostas

Μια ερώτηση αν ξέρει κάποιος.  Μπορεί κάποιος να ζητήσει από τον ΟΤΕ να τον τραβήξουν την οπτική ινα μέχρι το σπίτι του? Και αν ναι, κοστίζει πάρα πολύ??

----------


## polakis

Ελπιζω να δωσουν 100/50 στο vectoring γιατι το upload μας χρειαζεται παρα πολυ. Ειδικα σε οσους εργαζονται αλλα και παιζουν video games online. Εχουμε πιθανοτητες για 100/50 ή χλωμο;

----------


## MitsosLarissa

> Μια ερώτηση αν ξέρει κάποιος.  Μπορεί κάποιος να ζητήσει από τον ΟΤΕ να τον τραβήξουν την οπτική ινα μέχρι το σπίτι του? Και αν ναι, κοστίζει πάρα πολύ??


Παλιότερα που είχα κοιτάξει καθαρά για πλάκα, η συμμετρική 100αρα είχε μηνιαίο κόστος μερικές χιλιάδες ευρώ... Τώρα αυτό το κόστος θα έπεσε, αλλά φαντάζομαι ότι και πάλι θα είναι πολύ μεγάλο...

----------


## Jazzer

> Ελπιζω να δωσουν 100/50 στο vectoring γιατι το upload μας χρειαζεται παρα πολυ. Ειδικα σε οσους εργαζονται αλλα και παιζουν video games online. Εχουμε πιθανοτητες για 100/50 ή χλωμο;


Καθαρά προσωπική μου άποψη, βασιζόμενος στο μέχρι τώρα φειδωλό upload, ότι θα έχουμε πακέτα 100/10 ή στην καλύτερη περίπτωση 100/20.

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

Ο αδερφός μου που μένει κοντά στο νοσοκομείο της Μυτιλήνης, χτες ενεργοποιήθηκε για 50 Mbps στη WIND, από το σχετικά καινούριο ΚΑΦΑΟ που είναι κοντά στο σπίτι που νοικιάζει (φοιτητής). 

Του είπα να μου πει και τι αριθμό γράφει το ΚΑΦΑΟ, να δω πότε θα μπορεί να έχει 100 Mbps. Βλέπω ότι είναι προγραμματισμένο για το 2ο τρίμηνο του 2019!!! Γιατί τόσο πολύ; Για καινούργιο ΚΑΦΑΟ μιλάμε, που ανήκει στον ΟΤΕ και θα του κάνει αναβάθμιση ο ίδιος...  :Blink:  Οι καμπίνες πιο κοντά στο κέντρο της πόλης, είναι για τέλη 2017!

----------


## uncharted

> Παλιότερα που είχα κοιτάξει καθαρά για πλάκα, η συμμετρική 100αρα είχε μηνιαίο κόστος μερικές χιλιάδες ευρώ... Τώρα αυτό το κόστος θα έπεσε, αλλά φαντάζομαι ότι και πάλι θα είναι πολύ μεγάλο...


Δεν ειναι μισθωμενη η VDSL ομως.

Το να εχω εντος της χωρας 100/50 και με εξωτερικο 40/20 για παραδειγμα, μια χαρα ειναι.

----------


## jkoukos

Δεν είναι μισθωμένη μεν, αλλά δεν έχει και σχέση με FTTH αφού χρησιμοποιούν άλλα πρωτόκολλα επικοινωνίας, οπότε δεν μιλάμε για πακέτο DP από τα γνωστά των οικιακών συνδέσεων.

----------


## D_J_V

Μου ξαναλέει καποιος τα τρία αυτα αρχεία που υπάρχουν στο zip τι σημαίνουν ;;

----------


## jkoukos

Το παράρτημα 1 αναφέρει συνοπτικά τα αστικά κέντρα που έχει αναλάβει ο ΟΤΕ, με τον αριθμό και ποσοστό των καμπίνων που θα αναβαθμισθούν σε Vectoring.
Το παράρτημα 2 αναφέρει τα ίδια πράγματα αναλυτικά καθώς και τις ημερομηνίες ενεργοποίησης για κάθε καμπίνα.
το Παράρτημα 3 αναφέρει αριθμό καμπίνων ανά αστικό κέντρο που είναι προγραμματισμένες να αναβαθμισθούν έως τον 10ο/2017. Ο πίνακας δεν αναφέρεται σε Vectoring, αλλά σε αλλαγή των παλιών καμπίνων σε νέου τύπου με DSLAM. Το αν αυτές θα αναβαθμισθούν ταυτόχρονα σε Vectoring, αναφέρονται στα παραρτήματα 1 και 2.

----------


## MitsosLarissa

> Το να εχω εντος της χωρας 100/50 και με εξωτερικο 40/20 για παραδειγμα, μια χαρα ειναι.


Εμένα πάντως μια σύνδεση 50/1 θα μου ήταν υπεραρκετή, γιατί δεν το χρειάζομαι το upload, αλλά μόνο το download, διότι κατεβάζω αρκετές ματρόσκες που κάποιες φορές είναι και 12-13gb, αλλά συνήθως είναι γύρω στα 8,5gb...

Συνδέσεις τύπου 100/50 μου φαίνονται υπερβολικές...

----------


## sdikr

> Εμένα πάντως μια σύνδεση 100/1 θα μου ήταν υπεραρκετή, γιατί δεν το χρειάζομαι το upload, αλλά μόνο το download, διότι κατεβάζω αρκετές ματρόσκες που κάποιες φορές είναι και 12-13gb, αλλά συνήθως είναι γύρω στα 8,5gb


Δεν θα επαρκούσε το upload για να έχεις αυτές τις ταχύτητες κατεβάσματος

----------


## MitsosLarissa

> Δεν θα επαρκούσε το upload για να έχεις αυτές τις ταχύτητες κατεβάσματος


Δεν κατεβάζω με torrent...

Kατεβάζω με συνδρομή από real-debrid με idm που σου δίνει χονδρικά σταθερό κατέβασμα... Σε μένα η μέση ταχύτητα κατεβάσματος είναι περίπου 1,7 - 1.8mpbs οπότε δεν νομίζω να χρειάζεται τόσο upload

Mε torrents που είχα δοκιμάσει να κατεβάσω, πάνω από 1,3mbps δεν έπιανα με τίποτα ότι ρυθμίσεις και να έκανα και ας είχε πάρα πολλούς seeders... Από τότε που το ανακάλυψα έχω βρει τη χαρά μου... Και ούτε έχει μεγάλο κόστος... 32 ευρώ για 13μήνες

----------


## Andreaslar

> Εμένα πάντως μια σύνδεση 50/1 θα μου ήταν υπεραρκετή, γιατί δεν το χρειάζομαι το upload, αλλά μόνο το download, διότι κατεβάζω αρκετές ματρόσκες που κάποιες φορές είναι και 12-13gb, αλλά συνήθως είναι γύρω στα 8,5gb...
> 
> Συνδέσεις τύπου 100/50 μου φαίνονται υπερβολικές...


Συντοπίτη, αν σου φαίνεται υπερβολικό το 100/50 αλλά μια χαρά το 50/1 (!) (1? ΕΝΑ ? ) τότε να το κοιτάξεις!
Οι εποχές έχουν αλλάξει, γύρισα από το AEL FC ARENA me 800mb φωτογραφίες/video, πήγα κ μια εκδρομή χθες, έγραψα με την GoPRo περί τα 5gB video, άσε που το βράδυ θέλω να πάω σε γενέθλια, υπολογίζω άλλο 1,5gB απο εκεί σε φωτογραφίες/video. δεν θέλω να χαλάσω 1 μέρα για να τα ανεβάσω σε cloud ώστε να τα πάρουν οι γνωστοί/φίλοι, διότι όσο θα ανεβάζω με 100KB/s, οι υπόλοιπες συσκευές, κινητόχ4 smart tv, tabletx2 θα σέρνονται.

Φιλικά το γράφω, χωρίς να την λέω σε εσένα, απλά τέτοια μηνύματα τύπου "εγώ είμαι μια χαρά με τα 24/1, τι τα θελετε τα 100 και τα 200" απλά δεν έχουν νόημα, για κανέναν! 

Όπως δεν θέλει και σκέψη, οτι για να κατεβάσεις εσυ την ματρόσκα 8.5gb κάποιος πρέπει να την ανεβάσει, με την λογική τα 50/1 ειναι μια χαρά και τα 100/50, είναι υπερβολικά, σκέψου τι (και πότε) θα κατέβαζες

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Εμένα πάντως μια σύνδεση 50/1 θα μου ήταν υπεραρκετή, γιατί δεν το χρειάζομαι το upload, αλλά μόνο το download, διότι κατεβάζω αρκετές ματρόσκες που κάποιες φορές είναι και 12-13gb, αλλά συνήθως είναι γύρω στα 8,5gb...
> 
> Συνδέσεις τύπου 100/50 μου φαίνονται υπερβολικές...


Είσαι εντελώς μα εντελώς λάθος.
Αν δεν έχω 50 upload στο σπίτι, πως θα είμαι στην παραλία με 50 download ? 
Εξήγησέ μου σε παρακαλώ..

Τραμπάλα δεν έκανες ποτέ σου ?

----------


## MitsosLarissa

> Συντοπίτη, αν σου φαίνεται υπερβολικό το 100/50 αλλά μια χαρά το 50/1 (!) (1? ΕΝΑ ? ) τότε να το κοιτάξεις!
> Οι εποχές έχουν αλλάξει, γύρισα από το AEL FC ARENA me 800mb φωτογραφίες/video, πήγα κ μια εκδρομή χθες, έγραψα με την GoPRo περί τα 5gB video, άσε που το βράδυ θέλω να πάω σε γενέθλια, υπολογίζω άλλο 1,5gB απο εκεί σε φωτογραφίες/video. δεν θέλω να χαλάσω 1 μέρα για να τα ανεβάσω σε cloud ώστε να τα πάρουν οι γνωστοί/φίλοι, διότι όσο θα ανεβάζω με 100KB/s, οι υπόλοιπες συσκευές, κινητόχ4 smart tv, tabletx2 θα σέρνονται.
> 
> Φιλικά το γράφω, χωρίς να την λέω σε εσένα, απλά τέτοια μηνύματα τύπου "εγώ είμαι μια χαρά με τα 24/1, τι τα θελετε τα 100 και τα 200" απλά δεν έχουν νόημα, για κανέναν! 
> 
> Όπως δεν θέλει και σκέψη, οτι για να κατεβάσεις εσυ την ματρόσκα 8.5gb κάποιος πρέπει να την ανεβάσει, με την λογική τα 50/1 ειναι μια χαρά και τα 100/50, είναι υπερβολικά, σκέψου τι (και πότε) θα κατέβαζες




Εγώ το internet το θέλω για την δουλειά μου, και για να κατεβάζω ταινίες... Ούτε φωτογραφίες ανεβάζω, ούτε βίντεο κτλ κτλ... οπότε για μένα ΝΑΙ τέτοια upload μου φαίνονται ΥΠΕΡΒΟΛΙΚΑ... Και τώρα και με τα 16mbps που έχω μια χαρά είμαι... Δεν έχω παράπονο... Αλλά σίγουρα κάποια καλύτερη ταχύτητα θα την ήθελα για να κατεβάζω πιο γρήγορα (αρκεί να είχε το ίδιο κόστος). 

Αλλά περί ορέξεως κολοκυθόπιτα... Δεν είμαι "τρελαμένος" με την τεχνολογία... Παράδειγμα: Στο σπίτι έχω ακόμα απλή τηλεόραση 25"
 (χωρίς αποκωδικοποιητή οπότε την έχω πλέον μόνο για να βλέπω ταινίες με το dvd player και τα dvd που γράφω από το PC ή από αυτές που παίρνω από videoclub ), και απλό κινητό και όχι smartphone.

Οι εποχές έχουν όντως αλλάξει, αλλά προς το χειρότερο όχι προς το καλύτερο... Προσωπικά αναπολώ τις ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ ωραίες εποχές τις δεκατίας του 1990 άντε και του 2000

----------


## dimitri_ns

Κι ο άλλος για την δουλειά του το θέλει
Μόνο που κάνετε διαφορετική δουλειά

Θέλει να στείλει φωτογραφίες στο περιοδικό που εργάζεται
Θέλει ν'ανεβάσει βίντεο στο site που συνεργάζεται

Κάποτε θα σου μιλήσω και για πολεμικούς ανταποκριτές και το upload που χρειάζονται για να τα βλέπουμε σε sites και tv

----------


## ASFE

Να ξαναγυρίσουμε τοτε στην xtreme !!τζαμπε!!!
 :Razz:

----------


## globalnoise

Ωραίος ο MitsosLarissa. Καθ'όλα νόμιμος με τα Blu-Ray drives του. Και σωστός βαλκάνιος με την απλή 25" και το DVD Player του

----------


## NUTSIS

Και εγώ αναπολώ τη δεκαετία του 80, τί ωραία χρόνια, κι ας μην είχαμε σταθερό, τηλεόραση, αυτοκίνητο. Eνα XR500, ηλικία κοντα στα 20-25, ενα εργαλείο σαν σκεπάρνι και άπειρες λυσσασμένες τουρίστριες, τι να πει το VDSL και οι οπτικές.
Δουλευόμαστε τώρα;

----------


## cranky

*Να επιστρέψουμε στο σήμερα και στο θέμα μας, παρακαλώ ;*

 :On topic please:

----------


## nikraven

> Δεν είναι μισθωμένη μεν, αλλά δεν έχει και σχέση με FTTH αφού χρησιμοποιούν άλλα πρωτόκολλα επικοινωνίας, οπότε δεν μιλάμε για πακέτο DP από τα γνωστά των οικιακών συνδέσεων.


και δεν είναι μόνο το πρωτόκολλο επικοινωνίας... μιλάμε ότι απαιτείται και ανάλογο hardware πολυπλέκτη/αποπολυπλέκτη
το οποίο θα διαχειριστεί/μεταφέρει το σήμα πριν υλοποιηθεί σε επίπεδο home.
Kαι φυσικά όποιος έχει το χρήμα μπορεί να το ζητήσει....αλλά τα νούμερα του λογαριασμού υλοποίησης είναι με πολλά μηδενικά στο τέλος.

----------


## stathis92

Για τους κυρίους που ισχυρίζονται πως δεν χρειάζονται το upload, κι όμως το χρειάζεστε. Δοκιμάστε να κατεβάσετε κάτι από HTTP full speed, και παρατηρήστε πως θα χρησιμοποιείτε και πολύ upload.
Αυτό οφείλεται στο ίδιο TCP πρωτόκολλο, το οποίο είναι έχει μηχανισμούς ανατροφοδότησης ούτως ώστε να εξασφαλίζεται η ακεραιότητα κάθε πακέτου.

Αν υπήρχε 50/1 πακέτο και προσπαθούσατε να κατεβάσετε κάτι full speed (πχ κάτι μεγάλο από sourceforge mirror), μπορεί να μην αγγίζατε καν τα 25mbit. (μπακάλικος υπολογισμός)

----------


## anderm

Βγήκε ο νέος κανονισμός περί διαχείρισης φάσματος της ΕΕΤΤ, γνωρίζετε που είναι διαθέσιμος; http://www.eett.gr/opencms/opencms/a...news_0599.html

----------


## jkoukos

Λογικά ως είθισται, αύριο ή μεθαύριο θ' αναρτηθεί επίσημα.

----------


## pankostas

> Εδώ και 3+ χρόνια που ο ΟΤΕ αναβαθμίζει τις καμπίνες αστικών κέντρων, το κάνει σε όλες εκτός από αυτές που είναι σε κάποια απόσταση (~600 μέτρα) περιμετρικά αυτών.
> Είναι αδύνατον να ξεκίνησε εργασίες σε οποιαδήποτε περιοχή λόγω του Vectoring. Θέλει άδεια από δημόσιους φορείς, συμβόλαια με εταιρείας ανάληψης εργασιών (δεν τις κάνει ο ίδιος), αιτήσεις σε ΔΕΗ για ηλεκτροδότηση, συμφωνίες με προμηθευτές κλπ. Δεν γίνεται άμεσα και πατάμε ένα κουμπί.
> Όλες οι περιοχές που του ανατέθηκαν, είτε ήταν έτοιμες, είτε είχε ξεκινήσει, είτε ήταν στα σκαριά. Απλά σε σας έτυχε να συμπέσει ο προγραμματισμός του με την έγκριση του Vectoring.


Σε προηγουμενα ποστ, ειπα οτι αναφερομαι για επαρχια . Και συγκεκριμένα για Κατερινη. Εγραψα οτι δεν ξερω τι ισχυει για Θεσσαλοβικη Αθηνα.Όταν γράφω κάτι, δεν το βγάζω από το μυαλό μου. Όπως είπα και προηγουμένως μίλησα με τεχνικό του ΟΤΕ για Κατερίνη. Τα έργα ξεκίνησαν μετά την έγκριση για Vectoring.  Και αυτό μπορείς να το διαπιστώσεις και μόνος σου από εδώ http://olympiobima.gr/s-hionidis-gia...likes-taktikes. 
Ο Δήμος δεν έδινε άδεια για αλλαγή 81 καμπινών, όπως το σχεδίασε ο ΟΤΕ από τα τέλη του 2016. 
Όμως με την ανάθεση για Vectoring, ο ΟΤΕ αποφάσισε να αλλάξει 151 καμπίνες, για να καλύψει το 81% που προβλέπει η ΕΕΤΤ, οπότε και "επεισε" τον Δήμο για τις σχετικές άδειες. 
Άρα οι 151 που θα αλλαχθουν, δεν ήταν ούτε έτοιμες, ούτε είχαν ξεκινήσει, ούτε ήταν στα σκαριά, όπως αναφέρεις. Έχει άμεση σχέση με την έγκριση για Vectoring.
Και το ξαναγράφω, ότι η πληροφορία είναι από τεχνικό του ΟΤΕ.
Μέχρι πριν το Vectoring δεν είχε αλλαχθει ΟΎΤΕ 1 καμπίνα στην Κατερίνη.

----------


## jkoukos

Δεν διαβάζεις αυτά που γράφει ο άλλος. Σε ποιο σημείο ακριβώς ανέφερα ότι ξεκίνησε να αλλάζει καμπίνες; Ίσα-ίσα, εσείς λες ότι ξεκίνησε να τις αλλάζει λόγω του Vectoring.
Η Κατερίνη ήταν στα *σκαριά* να αλλάξει τις παλιές καμπίνες σε νέες. Πόσες είχε προγραμματίσει, φαίνεται στο παράρτημα 3.
Δεν ήταν ούτε 81, ούτε 151, αλλά ακριβώς 135. Τελικά αυτές θα τις κάνει απ' ευθείας Vectoring.
Όμως η αρχικός του προγραμματισμός ήταν για VDSL σκέτο, απλά τις έβαλε σε αυτόν του Vectoring όπως έκανε και με όλες αυτές που αναφέρονται στο παράρτημα 3.

----------


## sakels

Υπάρχει χρονοδιάγραμμα για την χονδρική σε απλό vdsl?

----------


## nkapsa

Καλημέρα εάν το πρόγραμμα με ταχύτητα 100 βγει πολύ ακριβό, θα μπορούμε να πάρουμε και απλό vdsl (ταχύτητα 50) από την καινούρια καμπίνα?

----------


## Atheros

> Καλημέρα εάν το πρόγραμμα με ταχύτητα 100 βγει πολύ ακριβό, θα μπορούμε να πάρουμε και απλό vdsl (ταχύτητα 50) από την καινούρια καμπίνα?


Κανονικά θα έχει και μικρότερες υποδιαιρέσεις του 100 διαθέσιμες. Το μόνο χαρακτηριστικό θα είναι πως όλες οι γραμμές που θα καταλήγουν στην ενεργή καμπίνα θα είναι vectored. Δηλαδή και αυτός που θα έχει ταχύτητα 100 και αυτός που θα έχει 50( δεν πιστεύω να δίνονται άλλες ταχύτητες από εκεί), θα είναι και οι δυο σε vectoring mode.Τώρα δεν ξέρω τι θα γίνει με όσους έχουν adsl απ το κέντρο.Θα ταξιδεύει το σήμα τους παράλληλα με τα vectored από καμπίνα και θα υπάρχουν παρεμβολές στα τελευταία 200 μέτρα ώς τα σπίτια, ή θα γυρίσουν και αυτοί από καμπίνα αλλά με χαμηλή ταχύτητα σαν adsl αλλά vectored;

----------


## globalnoise

Σίγουρα θα είναι από καμπίνα όλοι και σίγουρα vectored. Τώρα οι εμπορικές ονομαστικές ταχύτητες αν θα μείνουν 24Mbps ή θα μετατραπούν σε 50Mbps, θα δείξει 

Η πρόσφατη κίνηση για προσφορά εως 50 με πολύ μικρή αύξηση παγίου, δείχνει πως τείνουμε προς το 2ο

----------


## tiatrou

Βλέπω καλά; *Καταργήθηκε το πρόγραμμα VDSL 30Mbps του ΟΤΕ; Και με 5,36€ διαφορά το μήνα βάζεις VDSL 50Mbps αντί για ADSL 24Mbps;*

Υ.Γ. Βλέπωντας καλύτερα συμπληρώνοντας την αίτηση, υπάρχει και η ταχύτητα *VDSL 30Mbps με μόνο 2,36€ διαφορά τιμής* από την ADSL 24Mbps.

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Βλέπω καλά; *Καταργήθηκε το πρόγραμμα VDSL 30Mbps του ΟΤΕ; Και με 5,36€ διαφορά το μήνα βάζεις VDSL 50Mbps αντί για ADSL 24Mbps;*
> 
> Υ.Γ. Βλέπωντας καλύτερα συμπληρώνοντας την αίτηση, υπάρχει και η ταχύτητα *VDSL 30Mbps με μόνο 2,36€ διαφορά τιμής* από την ADSL 24Mbps.


Περιλαμβάνουν και αναγνώριση κλήσης ?
Γιατί συνήθως την χρεώνουν 1 € / μήνα   :Razz:

----------


## tiatrou

> Περιλαμβάνουν και αναγνώριση κλήσης ?
> Γιατί συνήθως την χρεώνουν 1 € / μήνα


Ναι, περιλαμβάνεται.

----------


## Iris07

Παιδιά να ρωτήσω..

Για την περιοχή πάνω από την πλατεία Κυψέλης.. βλέπω και τους χάρτες εδώ..
http://fttxgr.eu/map

τα πινακάκια για το Vectoring θα αναφέρανε το AK ως Πατησίων ??

----------


## globalnoise

> Βλέπω καλά; *Καταργήθηκε το πρόγραμμα VDSL 30Mbps του ΟΤΕ; Και με 5,36€ διαφορά το μήνα βάζεις VDSL 50Mbps αντί για ADSL 24Mbps;*
> 
> Υ.Γ. Βλέπωντας καλύτερα συμπληρώνοντας την αίτηση, υπάρχει και η ταχύτητα *VDSL 30Mbps με μόνο 2,36€ διαφορά τιμής* από την ADSL 24Mbps.


ΟΚ, το ερώτημα είναι. Αξίζει να μην δώσεις €3 παραπάνω το μήνα για τα 5Mbps upload και ότι πιάνεις παραπάνω από τα 30;

----------


## nikraven

και ετοιμαστείτε να δείτε τι έχει να γίνει με το super vectoring που έπεται για την συνέχεια.

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

Off Topic


*Σειρά των Vodafone και Wind να δηλώσουν περιοχές ανάπτυξης vectoring
*
Μέχρι τις 24 Απριλίου μπορούν οι Vodafone και Wind να υποβάλουν αίτημα ανάθεσης περιοχών για ανάπτυξη αρχιτεκτονικών – τεχνολογιών δικτύων πρόσβασης νέας γενιάς, στο πλαίσιο της διαδικασίας εισαγωγής της τεχνολογίας VDSL vectoring στο δίκτυο πρόσβασης.

Η σχετική απόφαση της ΕΕΤΤ (Εθνική Επιτροπή Τηλεπικοινωνιών και Ταχυδρομείων) είναι σε συνέχεια της απόφασής της για την ανάθεση περιοχών στον ΟΤΕ και πρόκειται για τη δεύτερη φάση της όλης διαδικασίας.​

----------


## farcry

> ΟΚ, το ερώτημα είναι. Αξίζει να μην δώσεις €3 παραπάνω το μήνα για τα 5Mbps upload και ότι πιάνεις παραπάνω από τα 30;


εμενα μου βγαζει ο οτε πως δεν υποστηριζω 50

λογικο αφου κλειδωνω στα 30 με attainable ουτε 31  :Razz: 

δεν αξιζει κατ εμε μονο για το upload

----------


## ice

Μια χαζη ερωρηση ?

Δηλαδη σε οσες καμπινες εχουν ηδη αλλαχτει αλλα δεν εχουν παραδοθει πληρως , δεν θα προχωρησουν παρακατω αμεσα ? Θα περιμενουν να δουν ποιος κανει τι και μετα θα τελειωσει το VDSL σε αυτες τις καμπινες ?

----------


## pankostas

Πάντως βλέπω πάνε πολύ καλά  οι εργασιες. Στην Κατερίνη έχουν αλλάξει πολλά ΚV. Και Κυριακές...

----------


## tiatrou

> Πάντως βλέπω πάνε πολύ καλά  οι εργασιες. Στην Κατερίνη έχουν αλλάξει πολλά ΚV. Και Κυριακές...


Και στην Κω, δουλεύουν πυρετωδώς.

----------


## pankostas

Οπότε αυτό που μένει να δούμε στην πράξη είναι αν δώσουν όλες τις καμπίνες μαζί, τον Οκτώβριο 2017, ή θα αρχίσουν να δίνουν σταδιακά τις καμπίνες που ολοκληρωνουν.
Και αν θα δώσουν πρώτα 50 vdsl νωρίτερα  ή κατευθείαν vectoring στο Q4 2017 .

----------


## Atheros

> Οπότε αυτό που μένει να δούμε στην πράξη είναι αν δώσουν όλες τις καμπίνες μαζί, τον Οκτώβριο 2017, ή θα αρχίσουν να δίνουν σταδιακά τις καμπίνες που ολοκληρωνουν.
> Και αν θα δώσουν πρώτα 50 vdsl νωρίτερα  ή κατευθείαν vectoring στο Q4 2017 .


Κατευθείαν Vectoring ανεξάρτητα από την τελική ταχύτητα του κάθε προϊόντος. Από όσα KV δηλαδή θα αλλαχτούν και έχουν ημερομηνία Q3 2017, Q4 2017.Το βέβαιο είναι πως θα υπάρχουν ομαδοποιημένες εμπορικές διαθεσιμότητες και όχι 1-1.Αυτό που μας ενδιαφέρει τώρα δεν είναι το πότε(είναι πλέον γνωστό) αλλά το τί,(upload ;/download 100Mbps) και ....πόσο €€.Λογικά Ιούνιο -Ιούλιο θα υπάρξουν ανακοινώσεις των νέων προϊόντων!

----------


## pankostas

Πολύ ΣΩΣΤΆ! Τι upload , και τι τιμές! Πάντως η μείωση σε 5,5€ της 50αρας πιστεύω έχει να κάνει σχέση με την 100αρα που έρχεται.

----------


## jkoukos

Ετοιμάζεται (μεταξύ άλλων) και αυτός ο κανονισμός που προβλέπει τα πακέτα ν' ανεβαίνουν με βήμα 50Mbps σε χάλκινο δίκτυο και 100Mbps σε οπτική ίνα.

----------


## ASFE

Μια _ρεαλιστικη_ τιμη για το πακετο πχ 100/10 ποια μπορει να είναι το μηνα?

----------


## jkoukos

Εικάζω τουλάχιστον 50€ αρχικά και πτωτική πορεία αργότερα. Όπως γίνεται συνήθως με το πέρασμα σε νέα premium τεχνολογία.

----------


## Atheros

> Εικάζω τουλάχιστον 50€ αρχικά και πτωτική πορεία αργότερα. Όπως γίνεται συνήθως με το πέρασμα σε νέα premium τεχνολογία.


Οχι δεν θα είναι 50 € . Τα 100 Mbps θα πωλούνται με την τιμή της 50άρας σήμερα.Η 50Mbps θα είναι η mainstream ταχύτητα όπως έχουμε σήμερα την εώς 24 του adsl, η οποία θα εξαφανιστεί σιγά σιγά όπως και η 30Vdsl.Οι τιμές θα είναι ως εξής:adsl εώς 24 όπου δεν υπάρχει κάποιου είδους vdsl ή οπτική, 17-18 Ευρώ, Vdsl 50Mbps 22-24€ , Vdsl 100Mbps 32-40€ ανάλογα με το upload που ίσως έχει υποδιαιρέσεις. Άλλα πακέτα και ταχύτητες μην περιμένετε.

----------


## adiS

Από την μία ανυπομονώ να έρθει το vectoring από την άλλη λέω αν η αξία του είναι 50-60 ευρώ τον μήνα αξίζει να βάλω? Φυσικά ο καθένας βλέπει αν η τσέπη του το σηκώνει και πράττει.

Αλλά νιώθω πως από την ανυπομονησία τόσων χρόνων να ξεκολλήσω από τις ταχύτητες της adsl αν μου πετάνε μια δήθεν "premium" τεχνολογία και εγώ τσιμπάω.

----------


## cyberten

> Οχι δεν θα είναι 50 € . Τα 100 Mbps θα πωλούνται με την τιμή της 50άρας σήμερα.Η 50Mbps θα είναι η mainstream ταχύτητα όπως έχουμε σήμερα την εώς 24 του adsl, η οποία θα εξαφανιστεί σιγά σιγά όπως και η 30Vdsl.Οι τιμές θα είναι ως εξής:adsl εώς 24 όπου δεν υπάρχει κάποιου είδους vdsl ή οπτική, 17-18 Ευρώ, Vdsl 50Mbps 22-24€ , Vdsl 100Mbps 32-40€ ανάλογα με το upload που ίσως έχει υποδιαιρέσεις. Άλλα πακέτα και ταχύτητες μην περιμένετε.


Αυτά που λες είναι λογικά όμως έχεις "άλλη" ενημέρωση;

----------


## jkoukos

> Οχι δεν θα είναι 50 € . Τα 100 Mbps θα πωλούνται με την τιμή της 50άρας σήμερα.Η 50Mbps θα είναι η mainstream ταχύτητα όπως έχουμε σήμερα την εώς 24 του adsl, η οποία θα εξαφανιστεί σιγά σιγά όπως και η 30Vdsl.Οι τιμές θα είναι ως εξής:adsl εώς 24 όπου δεν υπάρχει κάποιου είδους vdsl ή οπτική, 17-18 Ευρώ, Vdsl 50Mbps 22-24€ , Vdsl 100Mbps 32-40€ ανάλογα με το upload που ίσως έχει υποδιαιρέσεις. Άλλα πακέτα και ταχύτητες μην περιμένετε.


Θα δείξει πως θα πάει σε λίγους μήνες. Μέσα Απρίλη λήγει η διαβούλευση και λογικά λίγο καιρό αργότερα θα έχουμε τα πρώτα πακέτα χοντρικής από τους παρόχους που στο μεταξύ θα έχουν αναλάβει αστικά κέντρα.
Δικιά μου εκτίμηση είναι ότι αυτά που αναφέρεις θα ισχύουν αργότερα (1-2 χρόνια), όταν θα ολοκληρώνονται σταδιακά οι εγκαταστάσεις της πρώτης ανάθεσης, οπότε θα υπάρχει εντονότερος ανταγωνισμός. Πιστεύω ότι όσο γρηγορότερα δούμε δίκτυα NGA, αντίστοιχα θα έχουμε πτώση των τιμών, σε σχέση φυσικά με την τιμή χοντρικής.

----------


## cyberten

> Από την μία ανυπομονώ να έρθει το vectoring από την άλλη λέω αν η αξία του είναι 50-60 ευρώ τον μήνα αξίζει να βάλω? Φυσικά ο καθένας βλέπει αν η τσέπη του το σηκώνει και πράττει.
> 
> Αλλά νιώθω πως από την ανυπομονησία τόσων χρόνων να ξεκολλήσω από τις ταχύτητες της adsl αν μου πετάνε μια δήθεν "premium" τεχνολογία και εγώ τσιμπάω.


Παρομοίως... Ήδη έβαλα το booster για 2 χρόνια και δεν ξέρω αν θα το επιστρέψω ακόμα γιατί έχει κι αυτό τα προβλήματά του όμως η "δίψα" για ταχύτητα... είναι μεγάλη!

----------


## adiS

> Παρομοίως... Ήδη έβαλα το booster για 2 χρόνια και δεν ξέρω αν θα το επιστρέψω ακόμα γιατί έχει κι αυτό τα προβλήματά του όμως η "δίψα" για ταχύτητα... είναι μεγάλη!


Με το booster δεν ασχολήθηκα καθόλου(ψιλό μούφα το κόβω για αυτό),  Φεβρουάριος-Μάρτιος του 18 τελειώνει το συμβόλαιο μου. Στο Κιλκίς η ανακοινωση λέει Q4 2017 οπότε τότε θα αποφασίσω τι θα βάλω. Πάντως δεν νομίζω ότι θα δώσω 50-60 ευρώ τον μήνα για 100/*10*(με ξενερώνει αυτό το 10)

----------


## jkoukos

Ο υπό διαβούλευση κανονισμός ρητά αναφέρει πακέτα από 100Mbps και βήμα ανά 50 (FTTC) ή 100 (FTTB/H), αλλά χωρίς να ξεκαθαρίζει για το Upload.

----------


## ThReSh

http://www.cyta.gr/el/ForHome/rural

Και σε Rural η Cyta δίνει έως 30Mbps upload. 

Πλάκα θα έχει αυτό το πακέτο να έχει μεγαλύτερο upload από αυτό των 100Mbps...

----------


## Jazzer

Προσωπική καθαρά εκτίμηση, ότι οι τιμές για vectoring 100 mbps θα κινηθούν οριακά γύρω στα 50 ευρώ το μήνα, με καλύτερο σενάριο τα 48 ευρώ και χειρότερο σενάριο τα 52-53 ευρώ. 
Δε μπορούμε να περιμένουμε χαμηλές τιμές σε νέες τεχνολογίες. 
Η πτώση των τιμών τους θα συμβεί μόνο μέσα από έντονο ανταγωνισμό μεταξύ των παρόχων (δεν έχουμε φτάσει εκεί ακόμα  :Thinking: ) και φυσικά μετά από εξέλιξη των προσφερόμενων τεχνολογιών. 
Κάθε τι καινούργιο που έρχεται, ρίχνει τις τιμές στο παλαιό !  :Wink:

----------


## ThReSh

Οι υποθέσεις/εκτιμήσεις τιμών που αναφέρετε είναι για εναλλακτικούς ή για ΟΤΕ?

----------


## Jazzer

> Οι υποθέσεις/εκτιμήσεις τιμών που αναφέρετε είναι για εναλλακτικούς ή για ΟΤΕ?


Η δική μου εκτίμηση τιμών αναφέρεται στην γερμανικών συμφερόντων cosmote. Οι άλλοι πάροχοι εξυπακούεται ότι θα κινηθούν σε χαμηλότερα επίπεδα τιμών.

----------


## Atheros

Οι δικές μου εκτιμήσεις σε προηγούμενο μήνυμα αφορούν την χαμηλότερη τιμή στην οποία κάποιoς συνδρομητής θα μπορούσε να βάλει την νέα τεχνολογία vectoring!Ο ΟΤΕ σαφώς και θα δίνει πιο ακριβή λιανική, άν και στο τέλος(2020 και μετά) όλοι θα πουλάνε στην ίδια τιμή...

----------


## emeliss

> http://www.cyta.gr/el/ForHome/rural
> 
> Και σε Rural η Cyta δίνει έως 30Mbps upload. 
> 
> Πλάκα θα έχει αυτό το πακέτο να έχει μεγαλύτερο upload από αυτό των 100Mbps...


Η CYTA δεν δίνει τίποτα στην ουσία. Ο ΟΤΕ δίνει στην χονδρική και φυσικά στην λιανική του αυτά τα πακέτα για το rural, οπότε αυτά χρησιμοποιούν και οι υπόλοιποι.

- - - Updated - - -




> Προσωπική καθαρά εκτίμηση, ότι οι τιμές για vectoring 100 mbps θα κινηθούν οριακά γύρω στα 50 ευρώ το μήνα, με καλύτερο σενάριο τα 48 ευρώ και χειρότερο σενάριο τα 52-53 ευρώ. 
> Δε μπορούμε να περιμένουμε χαμηλές τιμές σε νέες τεχνολογίες. 
> Η πτώση των τιμών τους θα συμβεί μόνο μέσα από έντονο ανταγωνισμό μεταξύ των παρόχων (δεν έχουμε φτάσει εκεί ακόμα ) και φυσικά μετά από εξέλιξη των προσφερόμενων τεχνολογιών. 
> Κάθε τι καινούργιο που έρχεται, ρίχνει τις τιμές στο παλαιό !


Δεν θα υπάρξει τρελός ανταγωνισμός. Αφού ένας θα δίνει χονδρική και οι υπόλοιποι θα νοικιάζουν από αυτόν τα όρια που μπορεί κάποιος να κινηθεί χωρίς να μπει μέσα είναι μικρά. Έντονος ανταγωνισμός θα υπήρχε μόνο με ανταγωνιστικά δίκτυα υποδομών, κάτι που ο κανονισμός στην ουσία απαγορεύει.

----------


## jkoukos

Κι εγώ αναφέρομαι σε εκτιμήσεις τιμών ΟΤΕ, αφού αυτός θα είναι ο πρώτος που θα ξεκινήσει (έστω με μικρή χρονική διαφορά). Αλλά πιστεύω ότι κάπου εκεί θα κινηθούν και οι άλλοι, που δεν πρέπει να ξεχνάμε ότι θα εξακολουθούν να πληρώνουν νοίκι για το χάλκινο δίκτυο καμπίνας/οικοδομής στα δικά τους αστικά κέντρα, αλλά χαμηλότερο από το σημερινό αφού πλέον η υπηρεσία θα είναι δικιά τους.

Λογικά τα πακέτα vectoring θα ξεκινούν από 100/30, για να συμβαδίζουν στο upload με του Rular (thanks ThReSh, δεν είχα υπόψιν τιμές) και πιθανόν (ευχή) 100/50.

----------


## ASFE

Γιατι διαβαζω αυτό το θρεντ και εχω ένα ηλιθιο χαμογελο συνεχεια??

----------


## jkoukos

> Έντονος ανταγωνισμός θα υπήρχε μόνο με ανταγωνιστικά δίκτυα υποδομών, κάτι που ο κανονισμός στην ουσία απαγορεύει.


Από που το απαγορεύει; Τουναντίον προβλέπει ο κανονισμός να υπάρχει ανταγωνισμός, με κάποιον πάροχο να επενδύει σε NGA δίκτυο (π.χ. FTTB/H) σε περιοχές που άλλος έχει αναλάβει το vectoring.

----------


## ThReSh

> Η CYTA δεν δίνει τίποτα στην ουσία. Ο ΟΤΕ δίνει στην χονδρική και φυσικά στην λιανική του αυτά τα πακέτα για το rural, οπότε αυτά χρησιμοποιούν και οι υπόλοιποι.


Ναι προφανώς, αλλά και πάλι δίνει 30Mbps σε αυτές. Θα είναι τραγικό στο 100αρι να παίζει με λιγότερο...

----------


## Jazzer

Το έχω ξαναγράψει ότι δεν είμαι αισιόδοξος με το upload της cosmote, το δίνουν έως τώρα με το τσιγκέλι ! Μακάρι να αλλάξει αυτό και να δούμε πακέτα 100/30 ή ακόμα καλύτερα 100/50, αλλά προσωπικά πιστεύω ότι θα παίξει 100/10 ή 100/20 στην καλύτερη των περιπτώσεων.

----------


## emeliss

> Από που το απαγορεύει; Τουναντίον προβλέπει ο κανονισμός να υπάρχει ανταγωνισμός, με κάποιον πάροχο να επενδύει σε NGA δίκτυο (π.χ. FTTB/H) σε περιοχές που άλλος έχει αναλάβει το vectoring.


Όλο το κλίμα του κανονισμού είναι υπέρ της προστασίας της επένδυσης αυτού που θα κερδίσει την περιοχή. Αν στήσει κάποιος FTTH στην περιοχή που κέρδισε δεν μπορεί κάποιος άλλος να βάλει καμπίνες και vectoring, παρόλο που δεν υπάρχει κανένα τεχνικό πρόβλημα. Προστασία με την οποία είχε αντιδράσει η ΕΕ αλλά πέρασε.
Ακόμα και σήμερα δεν υπάρχει κανονισμός για FTTH. Όλες οι ρυθμίσεις που ανακοινώθηκαν και είναι σε διαβούλευση αφορούν το FTTH/B που θα στήσει κάποιος για το έργο του vectoring. Δεν υπάρχει γενικός κανονισμός.

- - - Updated - - -




> Ναι προφανώς, αλλά και πάλι δίνει 30Mbps σε αυτές. Θα είναι τραγικό στο 100αρι να παίζει με λιγότερο...


Κρίμα, ναι. Τραγικό, όχι.

----------


## jkoukos

> Όλο το κλίμα του κανονισμού είναι υπέρ της προστασίας της επένδυσης αυτού που θα κερδίσει την περιοχή. Προστασία με την οποία είχε αντίδραση η ΕΕ αλλά πέρασε. Ακόμα και σήμερα δεν υπάρχει κανονισμός για FTTH. Όλες οι ρυθμίσεις που ανακοινώθηκαν και είναι σε διαβούλευση αφορούν το FTTH/B που θα στήσει κάποιος για το έργο του vectoring Δεν υπάρχει γενικός κανονισμός.


Διαφορετικό συμπέρασμα βγάζω εγώ διαβάζοντας τον κανονισμό αλλά και τον υπό έκδοση για το VLU. Υπάρχει διαχωρισμός μεταξύ FTTC και Vectoring από το FTTB και το FTTH.
Η απαγόρευση έχει να κάνει για παροχή ασύμβατης υπηρεσίας με το Vectoring και όχι με συμβατή όπως είναι η σύνδεση με οπτική ίνα στον χώρο του πελάτη, που παρακάμπτει το Vectoring. Πουθενά δεν απαγορεύει να στηθεί και από άλλον παράλληλο δίκτυο οπτικών ινών, αλλά ταυτόχρονα αναφέρει ότι μπορεί να συνυπάρχουν 2 πάροχοι (multi vectoring) αν κάποιος το θέλει και αποδείξει στις τεχνικές δοκιμές ότι δουλεύει (άσχετα αν πιστεύω ότι δεν θα γίνει ποτέ).

----------


## emeliss

Το φαντάστηκα, έτσι έχω κάνει edit παραπάνω. Δες το ξανά.

Όλος ο κανονισμός για το VLU αφορά το συγκεκριμένο έργο και μόνο.



> Πάροχος Πρόσβασης (ΠΠ): Ο πάροχος στον οποίο έχει γίνει η ανάθεση της περιοχής της Υπαίθριας Καμπίνας Ενεργού Εξοπλισμού (ΥΚΚΕ) ή του Υπαίθριου Κατανεμητή Καλωδίων (ΥΚΚ) από την ΕΕΤΤ βάσει του Παραρτήματος 3 της ΑΠ ΕΕΤΤ 792/07/22.12.2016 (ΦΕΚ 4505/Β/30.12.2016), ως εκάστοτε ισχύει και παρέχει στους υπόλοιπους παρόχους το εικονικό προϊόν VLU (Virtual Local Unbundling)

----------


## jkoukos

Βρε θα τρελαθούμε; Μου λες ξαφνικά ότι θα απαγορέψουν στον Χ πάροχο (π.χ. Inalan) να στήσει το δικό της δίκτυο οπτικών ινών σε περιοχές όπου σήμερα δουλεύουν οι καμπίνες του ΟΤΕ και αύριο θα αναβαθμισθούν σε Vectoring;
Σε ποιον κανονισμό προβλέπεται αυτό και σε ποια άλλη χώρα απαγορεύεται;

----------


## ThReSh

> Κρίμα, ναι. Τραγικό, όχι.


Απόψεις...

----------


## emeliss

> Βρε θα τρελαθούμε; Μου λες ξαφνικά ότι θα απαγορέψουν στον Χ πάροχο (π.χ. Inalan) να στήσει το δικό της δίκτυο οπτικών ινών σε περιοχές όπου σήμερα δουλεύουν οι καμπίνες του ΟΤΕ και αύριο θα αναβαθμισθούν σε Vectoring;
> Σε ποιον κανονισμό προβλέπεται αυτό και σε ποια άλλη χώρα απαγορεύεται;


Πρώτα πάμε ήρεμα. Βαθιές ανάσες. 
Δεύτερον, κατάλαβες αυτό που είπα ότι δεν μπορεί κάποιος τρίτος να βάλει καμπίνες VDSL σε μια περιοχή που κέρδισε άλλος και που επέλεξε να βάλει FTTH, ακόμα και αν δεν υπάρχει κανένα τεχνικό πρόβλημα;
Τρίτον, καλώς ήρθες στην Ελλάδα. Ναι, ακόμα δεν υπάρχει ρυθμιστικό πλαίσιο για FTTH. Όποιος επενδύσει εκτός του έργου του vectoring δεν ξέρει τι όρους θα έχει να αντιμετωπίσει μεθαύριο. Είναι ένας από τους λόγους που το FTTH είναι κλάσμα ποσοστού στην χώρα μας.

- - - Updated - - -




> Απόψεις...


Τεχνικές.

----------


## ThReSh

> Τεχνικές.


Δλδ στο Rural 50αρι είναι εφικτό ενώ στο 100αρι Vectoring όχι?

----------


## emeliss

Εφικτό μπορεί είναι και το 50/50, εφικτό μπορεί να είναι και το 100/50. Δεν είναι το θέμα τι είναι εφικτό. Το θέμα είναι να υπάρχει αρκετό upload για να υποστηρίζει το download. Το θέμα είναι επίσης ότι μπαίνουν τόσοι θεσμικοί περιορισμοί και πουθενά δεν αναφέρεται η λέξη up.

Και στο rural πάντως, αν και είναι έτσι το ονομαστικό πακέτο, μάλλον ελάχιστοι θα το πιάσουν.

----------


## ThReSh

Και πάλι παραπάνω από το κλασικό 50αρι με τα 5 θα έχει...

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Γιατι διαβαζω αυτό το θρεντ και εχω ένα ηλιθιο χαμογελο συνεχεια??


2 τα χαμόγελα
Ε ρε κάτι γουάιφάγια που θα στήσω σε beach bar, καφετέριες και πλατείες   :Razz:

----------


## anderm

> Εφικτό μπορεί είναι και το 50/50, εφικτό μπορεί να είναι και το 100/50. Δεν είναι το θέμα τι είναι εφικτό. Το θέμα είναι να υπάρχει αρκετό upload για να υποστηρίζει το download. Το θέμα είναι επίσης ότι μπαίνουν τόσοι θεσμικοί περιορισμοί και πουθενά δεν αναφέρεται η λέξη up.
> 
> Και στο rural πάντως, αν και είναι έτσι το ονομαστικό πακέτο, μάλλον ελάχιστοι θα το πιάσουν.


Το 50/50 γίνεται, το 100/50 δύσκολο στο 17a, παίζεις πολύ οριακά. 100/30 το πιο ρεαλιστικό και αυτό για περιπτώσεις σε αστικό περιβάλλον με σχεδόν μηδενική καλωδιακή απόσταση.

----------


## ThReSh

> Το 50/50 γίνεται, το 100/50 δύσκολο στο 17a, παίζεις πολύ οριακά. 100/30 το πιο ρεαλιστικό και αυτό για περιπτώσεις σε αστικό περιβάλλον με σχεδόν μηδενική καλωδιακή απόσταση.


Αυτά με Vectoring ή χωρίς?

----------


## anderm

Ανεξαρτήτως vectoring, και σε lab να είμαστε VDSL2 σε 17a θα σου δώσει οριακά 100/50. Για μεγαλύτερες ταχύτητες χρειάζεται 30a ή 35b.

----------


## ThReSh

> Ανεξαρτήτως vectoring, και σε lab να είμαστε VDSL2 σε 17a θα σου δώσει οριακά 100/50. Για μεγαλύτερες ταχύτητες χρειάζεται 30a ή 35b.


Άρα λογικά αναλόγως τα πακέτα θα δούμε και 30αρι profile?

----------


## anderm

> Άρα λογικά αναλόγως τα πακέτα θα δούμε και 30αρι profile?


30a με την καμία γιατί είναι μη συμβατό με το 17a στο vectoring αλλά 35b εν καιρώ σίγουρα.

----------


## jkoukos

> Δεύτερον, κατάλαβες αυτό που είπα ότι δεν μπορεί κάποιος τρίτος να βάλει καμπίνες VDSL σε μια περιοχή που κέρδισε άλλος και που επέλεξε να βάλει FTTH, ακόμα και αν δεν υπάρχει κανένα τεχνικό πρόβλημα;


Να ξεκαθαρίσουμε κάτι γιατί πολλές φορές το μπερδεύουμε. Άλλο το FTTB/H που παρέχεται μέσω υπαίθριων καμπίνων ενεργού εξοπλισμού (ακόμη και στην πλευρά του τελικού χρήστη) υπηρεσία συμβατή με xDSL (ADSL, VDSL, G.Vector, G.Fast) και άλλο το αντίστοιχο FTTB/H που παρέχεται μέσω παθητικού εξοπλισμού υπηρεσία xPON (π.χ. Inalan, HCN κλπ).
Η πρώτη περίπτωση είναι αυτή που πραγματεύονται οι κανονισμοί στη χώρα μας (και παρομοίως σε άλλες), αποκλειστικά για υπηρεσία xDSL. Για την δεύτερη περίπτωση δεν υπάρχει κανένας περιορισμός και κανονιστικό πλαίσιο, πουθενά και ποτέ και γι' αυτό δεν χρειάζεται κάποια ειδική αντιμετώπιση. Όπου θέλει κανείς περνά το δίκτυό του και παρέχει υπηρεσίες.

Το θέμα είναι ότι εξ αρχής κανείς δεν θα μπορούσε να κερδίσει, όσα λεφτά και αν έβαζε, την πραγματικότητα που ισχύει σε πολλές χώρες όπου υπήρχε πρώην μονοπώλιο του τηλεφωνικού δικτύου. Όταν λοιπόν ξεκίνησε όλο αυτό το θέμα στην Ευρώπη, το σκεπτικό ήταν να εισέλθουν στην αγορά και άλλοι παίκτες, χρησιμοποιώντας το υπάρχον χάλκινο δίκτυο (έως ότου είναι τεχνικά δυνατόν) ώστε να γίνει εύκολη απόσβεση των επενδύσεων αλλά και γρήγορη ανάπτυξη των νέων υπηρεσιών και τεχνολογιών. Πατώντας πάνω σε αυτό, μπορεί αργότερα να γίνει η όποια αλλαγή σε τεχνολογική υπηρεσία. Εξού και οι όποιοι περιορισμοί στο θέμα ποιοι και τι μπορούν να αναπτύξουν στην ίδια περιοχή και στην ίδια xDSL υπηρεσία, ώστε να μπουν όσο το δυνατόν περισσότεροι παίκτες

----------


## emeliss

Φυσικά και χρειάζεται ρυθμιστικό πλαίσιο το FTTH. Αν εγώ σκάψω όλη την Αθήνα και βάλω FTTH, η ΕΕΤΤ και οι υπόλοιποι πάροχοι τι θα ζητήσουν; Να τους δώσω χονδρική, να τους δώσω πρόσβαση σε φρεάτια κλπ. Τότε θα υπάρξει η ανάγκη και θα φτιαχτεί ρυθμιστικό πλαίσιο.
Κακώς δεν υπάρχει αλλά στην Ελλάδα είμαστε. Που ξεκίνησε η διαδικασία για το vectoring χωρίς να υπάρχουν τα προαπαιτούμενα, όπως ο κανονισμός έγχυσης ισχύος και φάσματος, που δεν υπάρχει αντίστοιχο RUO και τρέχουν εκ των υστέρων να τα φτιάξουν. 
Τώρα κανένας δεν ασχολείται γιατί το FTTH έχει κάλυψη 0,001%. Όμως στο παρελθόν η ΕΕΤΤ, μέσω του τότε προέδρου της είχε κάνει σαφές ότι αν ο ΟΤΕ στήσει FTTH θα μπει αμέσως σε ρύθμιση. Μέχρι και η Vodafone έχει παραπονεθεί πολλές φορές για την έλλειψη ρυθμιστικού πλαισίου.  

Στην δεύτερη παράγραφο δεν καταλαβαίνω το μήνυμα που θες να περάσεις ή που απαντάς.

----------


## McAriotatos

> Οχι δεν θα είναι 50 € . Τα 100 Mbps θα πωλούνται με την τιμή της 50άρας σήμερα.Η 50Mbps θα είναι η mainstream ταχύτητα όπως έχουμε σήμερα την εώς 24 του adsl, η οποία θα εξαφανιστεί σιγά σιγά όπως και η 30Vdsl.Οι τιμές θα είναι ως εξής:adsl εώς 24 όπου δεν υπάρχει κάποιου είδους vdsl ή οπτική, 17-18 Ευρώ, Vdsl 50Mbps 22-24€ , Vdsl 100Mbps 32-40€ ανάλογα με το upload που ίσως έχει υποδιαιρέσεις. Άλλα πακέτα και ταχύτητες μην περιμένετε.


Πάντως το Εθνικό Σχέδιο Ευρυζωνικής Πρόσβασης Επόμενης Γενιάς αναφέρει "έως το 2020, διαθεσιμότητα πρόσβασης στο διαδίκτυο με ταχύτητες άνω των 30Mbps για όλους τους Έλληνες"(Στόχος 1)

- - - Updated - - -

Την Παρασκευή ή Δευτέρα σκάψανε πάλι στο KV μου (συνδεδεμένο κομπλέ μου δίνει ήδη 50/5 / πρόσφατα) το οποίο βρίσκεται και στην Α' Φάση για το Q3/2017. Να έχει να κάνει με το vectoring?

----------


## pankostas

Πάλι σκάψιμο? Γιατί άραγε να σκάψουν πάλι? Ποιος ξέρει!

----------


## Pokas

Απορία με το Vectoring και τους εναλλακτικούς λίγο.

Παράδειγμα, σε σπίτι, μονοκατοικία, καταλήγουν 2 γραμμές ADSL μια ΟΤΕ μια Forthnet. O OTE έχει αναλάβει το συγκεκριμένο ΑΚ και αναβαθμίζει την καμπίνα που συνδέεται η μονοκατοικία σε VDSL και Vectoring. Ο ιδιοκτήτης αναβαθμίζει την ADSL ΟΤΕ σε VDSL vectored πχ 100Mbps αλλά θέλει να αφήσει την Forthnet ως έχει. 

Με δεδομένο οτι όλες οι γραμμές πρέπει να είναι vectored τι γίνεται σε αυτή την περίπτωση; Διαβάζω επίσης οτι όλα τα CPE που είναι συνδεδεμένα πάνω στην Vectored καμπίνα πρέπει να υποστηρίζουν Vectoring αλλιώς δεν δουλεύει σωστά.

----------


## jkoukos

Τίποτα δεν αλλάζει όσον αφορά την γραμμή της Forthnet που έρχεται από το αστικό κέντρο. 
Αυτό που ορίζει ο κανονισμός είναι ότι όποιος θέλει υπηρεσία *από* το DSLAM της καμπίνας, υποχρεωτικά θα είναι Vectored και τον έλεγχο θα τον έχει ένας πάροχος.

----------


## emeliss

Οι υπηρεσίες από το κέντρο θα συνεχίσουν να υπάρχουν. Αν δηλαδή παίρνει Forthnet από το αστικο κέντρο, θα συνεχίσει να δουλεύει από εκεί και γυρνάει σε 100αρα από καμπίνα τον ΟΤΕ. 

Στην πρόσφατη διαβούλευση για την έγχυση ισχύος και φάσματος ο ΟΤΕ ζήτησε να αλλάξουν από τους παρόχους όλος ο εξοπλισμός (και τα cpe) σε συμβατά με vectored. Έχει τελειώσει αλλά δεν πρέπει να έχει ανακοινωθεί ακόμα από την ΕΕΤΤ.

----------


## Pokas

Thank you both!

Άρα, πρέπει οπωσδήποτε ολα τα cpe να είναι συμβατά με Vectoring και να αλλάξουν αλλιώς δημιουργούν πρόβλημα ή κάνω λάθος; 

Αυτό που έχω διαβάσει και καταλαβαίνω είναι οτι μετριέται το crosstalk σε *όλες* τις γραμμές για να μπορέσει να εφαρμοστεί σωστά το vectoring, σωστά;

----------


## jkoukos

Όλων των γραμμών που δίνουν υπηρεσία από το DSLAM της καμπίνας, όχι όλων των γραμμών της καμπίνας. Π.χ. της forthnet διέρχεται από την καμπίνα και δεν "ακουμπάει" στο DSLAM αυτής.

----------


## Pokas

> Όλων των γραμμών που δίνουν υπηρεσία από το DSLAM της καμπίνας, όχι όλων των γραμμών της καμπίνας. Π.χ. της forthnet διέρχεται από την καμπίνα και δεν "ακουμπάει" στο DSLAM αυτής.


Δηλαδή η γραμμή της Forthnet η οποία έρχεται απο το ΑΚ, περνάει απο Καμπίνα, φτάνει στην μονοκατοικία μέσα απο το ίδιο καλώδιο με vectored γραμμές είναι οκ; δεν δημιουργεί crosstalk;

----------


## jkoukos

Υπάρχουν τεχνικές για περιορισμό του, αλλά χρειάζεται συμβατός εξοπλισμός στην μεριά του χρήστη, πράγμα που θα το δούμε στον κανονισμό, όπως γράφει και ο emeliss.

----------


## ThReSh

Αν πάντως η Forthnet δεν θέλει να παρέχει υπηρεσίες μέσω KV, από πλευράς Mbit/euro δεν αξίζει να μένεις σε αυτή...

----------


## jkoukos

Δεν είναι θέμα κάποιου παρόχου, αλλά και χρήστη. Π.χ. δεν θέλει κάποιος να πάει σε VDSL από καμπίνα, αλλά του κάνει μια χαρά και η ADSL από το αστικό κέντρο.

----------


## ThReSh

Βέβαια οι περισσότεροι δεν ξέρουν ότι στην πλειοψηφία των περιπτώσεων θα παίζουν στα 30 ή στα 50 μέσω KV κι ότι θα ψιλοξενοιάξουν από τυχόν προβλήματα με την γραμμή, μιας και νομίζουν ότι θα είναι σαν το έως του ADSL2+ με αντίστοιχα προβλήματα. Γι' αυτό οι περισσότεροι από αυτούς λένε ότι τους είναι αρκετό το ADSL2+ και δεν χρειάζεται να πάνε σε VDSL...

----------


## Pokas

Το σενάριο που παρέθεσα είναι υποθετικό, θέλω να καταλάβω αν θα πρέπει να γίνει roll out των εναλλακτικών για τα CPE τους. Στην αρχή νόμιζα ότι εφόσον το vectoring απαιτεί να ελέγχονται όλες οι γραμμές θα πρέπει ο ανάδοχος πάροχος να τις ελέγχει όλες, ακόμα και αυτές των εναλλακτικών.

----------


## jkoukos

> Βέβαια οι περισσότεροι δεν ξέρουν ότι στην πλειοψηφία των περιπτώσεων θα παίζουν στα 30 ή στα 50 μέσω KV κι ότι θα ψιλοξενοιάξουν από τυχόν προβλήματα με την γραμμή, μιας και νομίζουν ότι θα είναι σαν το έως του ADSL2+ με αντίστοιχα προβλήματα. Γι' αυτό οι περισσότεροι από αυτούς λένε ότι τους είναι αρκετό το ADSL2+ και δεν χρειάζεται να πάνε σε VDSL...


Υπάρχουν περιπτώσεις που φθάνουν τα 12-15Mbps για απλή πρόσβαση στο διαδίκτυο και το κόστος ανεβαίνει 50% παραπάνω για κάτι που δεν τους χρειάζεται. Αν αποφασίσουν να δώσουν αντίστοιχα μικρά πακέτα από καμπίνα, να το συζητήσουμε.
Άλλος μπορεί να έχει ISDN από άλλον πάροχο και να μην θέλει VoIP, τουλάχιστον μέχρι να γίνει υποχρεωτικό για όλους. Το Vectoring ήρθε για να βελτιώσει τις ταχύτητες πρόσβασης και όχι να υποχρεώσει τι συνδέσεις θα έχουμε.

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Βέβαια οι περισσότεροι δεν ξέρουν ότι στην πλειοψηφία των περιπτώσεων θα παίζουν στα 30 ή στα 50 μέσω KV κι ότι θα ψιλοξενοιάξουν από τυχόν προβλήματα με την γραμμή, μιας και νομίζουν ότι θα είναι σαν το έως του ADSL2+ με αντίστοιχα προβλήματα. Γι' αυτό οι περισσότεροι από αυτούς λένε ότι τους είναι αρκετό το ADSL2+ και δεν χρειάζεται να πάνε σε VDSL...


Υπάρχουν και ορισμένοι..
1. Που έξι μήνες είναι στα νησιά (τουριστκά επαγγέλματα)
2. Που έχουν ΟΤΕ κατ'εξοχήν στην Αθήνα
3. Που μετακόμισαν προσωρινά ή οριστικά (δεν το ξέρουν) στο εξωτερικό για erasmus ή δουλειά
4. Που πληρώνουν 4-5 συνδέσεις και προσπαθούν να περιορίσουν τα έξοδα
5. Ανθρωποι που απλώς δεν "έχουν" και βολεύονται με ένα ανοιχτό wifi


Δεν είναι όλοι τρελαμένοι όπως εμείς

χρειάζονται ένα απλό αξιοπρεπές internet (adsl ή wifi)
και σκέφτονται να καταργήσουν εντελώς το σταθερό

Βέβαια αν το κοινόχρηστο  wifi είναι vectored 50/100 τόσο το καλύτερο   :Razz:

----------


## Pokas

> Υπάρχουν και ορισμένοι..
> 1. Που έξι μήνες είναι στα νησιά (τουριστκά επαγγέλματα)
> 2. Που έχουν ΟΤΕ κατ'εξοχήν στην Αθήνα
> 3. Που μετακόμισαν προσωρινά ή οριστικά (δεν το ξέρουν) στο εξωτερικό για erasmus ή δουλειά
> 4. Που πληρώνουν 4-5 συνδέσεις και προσπαθούν να περιορίσουν τα έξοδα
> 5. Ανθρωποι που απλώς δεν "έχουν" και βολεύονται με ένα ανοιχτό wifi
> 
> 
> Δεν είναι όλοι τρελαμένοι όπως εμείς
> ...



να πάνε αλλού μακριά απο το ΑΚ μας και την καμπίνα μας  :Razz: 

θέλουμε κοντα μας τους τρελαμένους !

----------


## biggeo65

Aυτή την στιγμή κατεβάζω με 1.9-2.3 MB/sec. Υπεραρκετό ακόμη και για streaming 1080.
 Δεν με ενδιαφέρει το upload. Δεν εμπιστεύομαι το σύννεφο, αποθηκεύω τοπικά.
Δεν έχω προβλήματα γραμμής. Να την κάνω τι την παραπάνω ταχύτητα τώρα;

----------


## adiS

> Aυτή την στιγμή κατεβάζω με 1.9-2.3 MB/sec. Υπεραρκετό ακόμη και για streaming 1080.
>  Δεν με ενδιαφέρει το upload. Δεν εμπιστεύομαι το σύννεφο, αποθηκεύω τοπικά.
> Δεν έχω προβλήματα γραμμής. Να την κάνω τι την παραπάνω ταχύτητα τώρα;


θα σου απαντήσω όπως απαντάει το speedtest...

Ότι αυτή την στιγμή έχεις 99% ποιο γρήγορη ταχύτητα από τους περισσότερους στην Ελλάδα.  :Smile:

----------


## Pokas

> Aυτή την στιγμή κατεβάζω με 1.9-2.3 MB/sec. Υπεραρκετό ακόμη και για streaming 1080.
>  Δεν με ενδιαφέρει το upload. Δεν εμπιστεύομαι το σύννεφο, αποθηκεύω τοπικά.
> Δεν έχω προβλήματα γραμμής. Να την κάνω τι την παραπάνω ταχύτητα τώρα;


Ο καθένας βλέπει τα πράγματα με βάσει τις ανάγκες του προφανώς και εσύ είσαι ευχαριστημένος.

Τι να πει ο άλλος(εγώ) που με το ζόρι πιάνω 4mbps; Χωρις VDSL από υπαίθρια καμπίνα δεν λύνεται το πρόβλημα μου, και θα βάλω και 100αρα αν βγει γιατί ήμαστε 9 άτομα στο σπίτι μου και κάνουμε χρήση 2 γραμμών και σύννεφα και Netflix και οτι τραβάει η ψυχή σου.

Κάθε αλλαγή και αναβάθμιση καλοδεχούμενη και επιτακτική όμως σε ένα βαθμό...

----------


## biggeo65

Αυτό ακριβώς.  :Smile:  Όχι ότι είναι μεγάλη η διαφορά για VDSL,120€ τον χρόνο είναι.
Αλλά αφού δεν μου χρειάζεται προτιμώ να τα δίνω για πίτσες -μπύρες.  :Razz:  Αργότερα βλέπουμε.

----------


## Pokas

> Αυτό ακριβώς.  Όχι ότι είναι μεγάλη η διαφορά για VDSL,120€ τον χρόνο είναι.
> Αλλά αφού δεν μου χρειάζεται προτιμώ να τα δίνω για πίτσες -μπύρες.  Αργότερα βλέπουμε.


Και καλά κάνεις! Σε ζηλέυω να ξέρεις! Γιατί 2 γραμμές πληρώνω, θα βάλω Vectoring και θα πίνω μπύρες και εγώ ρε μαν

----------


## ASFE

Εγω προσωπικα, επειδή εχω αποθημενο να εχω καλη ταχυτητα (στο παλιο σπιτι η καμπινα ηταν εξω από το σπιτι μου αλλα μετακομισα)
Θα παω σε ότι ανωτερο βγει. :Razz:

----------


## Pokas

> Εγω προσωπικα, επειδή εχω αποθημενο να εχω καλη ταχυτητα (στο παλιο σπιτι η καμπινα ηταν εξω από το σπιτι μου αλλα μετακομισα)
> Θα παω σε ότι ανωτερο βγει.


Και εγώ! πολύ αποθημένο ρε παιδί μου όμως.!

----------


## biggeo65

Ο καθένας όπως βολεύεται. Αλλά το βρίσκω υπερβολικό να πληρώνω 50€ μόνο για Internet, όταν βγει το vectoring. 
Κι αν βάλεις τηλέφωνο και τηλεόραση φθάνεις τα 80-90€ τον μήνα. Είναι πολλά τα λεφτά.
Και για κάτι που δεν χρειαζόμαστε άμεσα οι περισσότεροι οικιακοί χρήστες.

----------


## Pokas

> Και για κάτι που δεν χρειαζόμαστε άμεσα οι περισσότεροι οικιακοί χρήστες.


Αυτό δεν μπορείς να το πεις αντικειμενικό...

----------


## ThReSh

> και το κόστος ανεβαίνει 50% παραπάνω για κάτι που δεν τους χρειάζεται.


Αναλόγως τον πάροχο. Πχ η Wind έχει καλώς ή κακώς έχει πακέτο Double Play 24αρι με 22 euro το μήνα και VDSL με επιπλέον 5.5 (μετά τον 3ο μήνα έως και τον 24ο). Μικρή διαφορά κόστους για αύξηση από τα 12-15 που είπες σε 50Mbps...

https://www.wind.gr/gr/gia-ton-idiot...d-double-play/

Για κάτι που δεν χρειάζονται, αλλά κόβω το χέρι μου ότι θα τους ακούσεις πχ μερικές φορές να γκρινιάζουν για την ταχύτητα ή την αστάθεια...






> Υπάρχουν και ορισμένοι..
> 1. Που έξι μήνες είναι στα νησιά (τουριστκά επαγγέλματα)
> 2. Που έχουν ΟΤΕ κατ'εξοχήν στην Αθήνα
> 3. Που μετακόμισαν προσωρινά ή οριστικά (δεν το ξέρουν) στο εξωτερικό για erasmus ή δουλειά
> 4. Που πληρώνουν 4-5 συνδέσεις και προσπαθούν να περιορίσουν τα έξοδα
> 5. Ανθρωποι που απλώς δεν "έχουν" και βολεύονται με ένα ανοιχτό wifi
> 
> 
> Δεν είναι όλοι τρελαμένοι όπως εμείς
> ...



Κάποια αυτά που λες δεν έχουν σχέση με αυτό που είπα στην αρχή για την Forthnet και παροχή ADSL/VDSL από το Α/Κ...

Τα υπόλοιπα δεν τα θεωρώ καν "αντιπροσωπευτικό δείγμα"...





> Αυτό ακριβώς.  Όχι ότι είναι μεγάλη η διαφορά για VDSL,120€ τον χρόνο είναι.


Ούτε καν τα μισά από αυτά που λες, 57.75 με την προσφορά που λέω πιο πάνω...

----------


## biggeo65

> Αυτό δεν μπορείς να το πεις αντικειμενικό...


Όχι δεν μπορώ, αλλά με βάση το παρόν φόρουμ και τα θέματα που διαβάζω.
Αν και πολλούς θα τους βολέψει όχι τόσο σε download αλλά σε upload.
Aν κάποιος δουλεύει πολύ το σύννεφο,τα 1024 upload του ADSL δεν παλεύονται.

----------


## Pokas

> Όχι δεν μπορώ, αλλά με βάση το παρόν φόρουμ και τα θέματα που διαβάζω.
> Αν και πολλούς θα τους βολέψει όχι τόσο σε download αλλά σε upload.
> Aν κάποιος δουλεύει πολύ το σύννεφο,τα 1024 upload του ADSL δεν παλεύονται.


Αυτό είναι αλήθεια, οι πιο πολλοί καίγονται για το upload. Εγω είμαι με τους dowloadaκηδες.

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Και εγώ! πολύ αποθημένο ρε παιδί μου όμως.!





> Αυτό δεν μπορείς να το πεις αντικειμενικό...





> Αυτό είναι αλήθεια, οι πιο πολλοί καίγονται για το upload. Εγω είμαι με τους dowloadaκηδες.


Σου χρειάζεται ξεχαρμάνιασμα
1000/500 είναι καλά?


Μετά βλέπεις
Αν βάλεις όμως γρήγορο internet μήπως γίνετε 18 (2x9) οι συγκάτοικοι στο σπίτι ?

----------


## jkoukos

> Αναλόγως τον πάροχο. Πχ η Wind έχει καλώς ή κακώς έχει πακέτο Double Play 24αρι με 22 euro το μήνα και VDSL με επιπλέον 5.5 (μετά τον 3ο μήνα έως και τον 24ο). Μικρή διαφορά κόστους για αύξηση από τα 12-15 που είπες σε 50Mbps...


Στις τιμές τα αστεράκια τα είδες; Μιλά για όπου δίνει δικό της VDSL και όχι από χοντρική (καμπίνα).
Αλλά μίλησα για κάποιες περιπτώσεις. Έχουμε στο εξοχικό Vodafone ADSL χωρίς τηλεφωνία στα 18€. Για να πάω σε καμπίνα από ΟΤΕ (μέσω Vodafone), ανεβαίνω στα 37,5€. Αύξηση 234€/έτος, χωρίς να μου χρειάζεται η μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα. Εε, απλά δεν μου κάνει.

----------


## ThReSh

> Στις τιμές τα αστεράκια τα είδες; Μιλά για όπου δίνει δικό της VDSL και όχι από χοντρική (καμπίνα).


Τις είδα, αλλά μπερδεύτηκα με το "ιδιόκτητο"...

My bad τότε...

----------


## Pokas

> Σου χρειάζεται ξεχαρμάνιασμα
> 1000/500 είναι καλά?
> 
> 
> Μετά βλέπεις
> Αν βάλεις όμως γρήγορο internet μήπως γίνετε 18 (2x9) οι συγκάτοικοι στο σπίτι ?


Μια χαρά μου ακούγεται.

Εννοείται, θα καθόμαστε πιο πολύ μέσα και θα κάνουμε τα κουνελάκια.  :Laughing:

----------


## emeliss

> Τις είδα, αλλά μπερδεύτηκα με το "ιδιόκτητο"...
> 
> My bad τότε...


Και αυτός θα είναι ένας ακόμα λόγος που θα κλείσει και άλλο η ψαλίδα λιανικής ανάμεσα σε ΟΤΕ και εναλλακτικούς. Πλέον όλοι θα αγοράζουν χονδρική και θα πουλούν λιανική. Ακόμα και στις περιοχές που θα εγκαταστήσουν τον εξοπλισμό, οι τιμές χονδρικής θα βγαίνουν από κοστολόγηση αντίστοιχη με αυτή που γίνεται τώρα στον ΟΤΕ.
Βέβαια σε γενικές γραμμές η ψαλίδα θα κλείσει προς τα πάνω (λίγο ή πολύ).

----------


## globalnoise

> Aυτή την στιγμή κατεβάζω με 1.9-2.3 MB/sec. Υπεραρκετό ακόμη και για streaming 1080.
>  Δεν με ενδιαφέρει το upload. Δεν εμπιστεύομαι το σύννεφο, αποθηκεύω τοπικά.
> Δεν έχω προβλήματα γραμμής. Να την κάνω τι την παραπάνω ταχύτητα τώρα;


Αν αγοράσεις 4K τηλεόραση όπως εγώ τον Δεκέμβρη θα καταλάβεις τι το θες το bandwidth. Όπως και το Netflix Premium subscription  :Wink: 




> Εγω προσωπικα, επειδή εχω αποθημενο να εχω καλη ταχυτητα (στο παλιο σπιτι η καμπινα ηταν εξω από το σπιτι μου αλλα μετακομισα)
> Θα παω σε ότι ανωτερο βγει.


Εγώ έψαξα σπίτι με βάση A/K και καμπίνων

----------


## emeliss

Ποια τηλεόραση. Πλέον έχουμε 4K κινητά. Δυο και τρία ταυτόχρονα 4K stream θα είναι μια καθημερινότητα για το μέσο σπίτι, ενώ ταυτόχρονα η κατοχή υλικού τοπικά θα είναι σαν να έχεις κασέτες ήχου σήμερα. Θα υπάρχει μόνο streaming.

----------


## D_J_V

Λοιπόν με πληροφορία από τα ενδότερα του ΟΤΕ 

Το vectoring θα ξεκινήσει με 100/10...
στο πιλοτικό έκαναν δοκιμές με 100/25 αλλά δυστυχώς τελικά το κατέβασαν !!!

----------


## ASFE

Μια χαρά. (για αρχή)

----------


## D_J_V

Μετά δεν είναι 100% σίγουρο αλλά μάλλον θα πάει και σε 200/20 και 300/30

----------


## ThReSh

Τραγικό upload...

----------


## emeliss

Πιλοτικό είχαν 100/50. Τα 200/20 και 300/30 προφανώς και δεν θα τα δούμε ποτέ. Ίσως θα ήταν καλύτερα να κάνουμε λίγη υπομονή μέχρι να μάθουμε επίσημα.

----------


## Atheros

> Πιλοτικό είχαν 100/50. Τα 200/20 και 300/30 προφανώς και δεν θα τα δούμε ποτέ. Ίσως θα ήταν καλύτερα να κάνουμε λίγη υπομονή μέχρι να μάθουμε επίσημα.


Το adsl μετράει μήνες! πέθανε όπως πέθαναν τα 384,τα 768 και το 1 Mbps. Έ, έφθασε η ώρα να πεθάνει και το εώς 24 και να πάμε στα 50 και στα 100 πραγματική ταχύτητα και όχι εώς....που πιάνει κάτι περίπου τα μισά.Τα λεφτά θα είναι περίπου στο εύρος τιμών που υπάρχουν και σήμερα μην σας ανησυχεί.Η ψαλίδα ΟΤΕ και εναλλακτικών απλά θα κλείσει λίγο.

----------


## Sovjohn

> Το adsl μετράει μήνες! πέθανε όπως πέθαναν τα 384,τα 768 και το 1 Mbps. Έ, έφθασε η ώρα να πεθάνει και το εώς 24 και να πάμε στα 50 και στα 100 πραγματική ταχύτητα και όχι εώς....που πιάνει κάτι περίπου τα μισά.Τα λεφτά θα είναι περίπου στο εύρος τιμών που υπάρχουν και σήμερα μην σας ανησυχεί.Η ψαλίδα ΟΤΕ και εναλλακτικών απλά θα κλείσει λίγο.


Όχι. Δεν είναι το ίδιο. Αντικειμενικά, μέχρι να έχουν πρόσβαση σε VDSL πληθυσμιακά έστω το 80% του πληθυσμού μιλάμε για χρόνια. Όχι πολλά, αλλά πάντως όχι μήνες.

Για να είναι το ADSL2+ κάτι "εξωτικό" (όπως είναι σήμερα κάτι ξεχασμένες συνδέσεις ΑΡΥΣ χονδρική ADSL ΟΤΕ από 3ο πάροχο, ή κάτι συνδέσεις με χαμηλά προφίλ παλαιότερων εποχών που ακόμα υπάρχουν εμπορικά όμως και δεν είναι στο "έως 24") έχουμε δρόμο μπροστά μας, 3ετία τουλάχιστον.

Προς το παρόν, εάν το φθινόπωρο 2017 έχουμε εμπορική διάθεση και όχι θεωρητική, θα είναι πολύ θετικό. Με βάση την προϊστορία του VDSL βέβαια, για 2018 είναι πιο πιθανό να συζητάμε ούτως ή άλλως, ακόμα και στις "πρώτες προς αναβάθμιση" περιοχές.

Σε κάθε περίπτωση όταν απαντήσουν και οι Vodafone / Wind στη Β' φάση θα έχουμε ένα πιο σαφές χρονοδιάγραμμα, αλλά σε καμία περίπτωση το ADSL2+ δεν 'πέθανε', έχουμε πολύ δρόμο για κάτι τέτοιο.

----------


## emeliss

Οι εναλλακτικοί θα δώσουν χρονοδιάγραμμα στο μέγιστο που επιτρέπεται από το έργο. Δεν περιμένεις κάτι νέο εκεί. Στα υπόλοιπα συμφωνούμε ακριβώς.

----------


## Sovjohn

> Οι εναλλακτικοί θα δώσουν χρονοδιάγραμμα στο μέγιστο που επιτρέπεται από το έργο. Δεν περιμένεις κάτι νέο εκεί. Στα υπόλοιπα συμφωνούμε ακριβώς.


Είναι σαφές κάτι τέτοιο - και εγώ στη θέση τους το μέγιστο θα έδινα. Απλά θέλω να πω ότι θα αποκτήσουμε περισσότερες πληροφορίες για τις περιοχές / τα Α/Κ και (αν πράξουν όπως ο ΟΤΕ) ποιες περιοχές είναι "χρονικά πιο κοντά" σε ό,τι τους αφορά, σε σχέση με άλλες.

Για παράδειγμα το δικό μου Α/Κ είναι μέσα στα "πιλοτικά" της Vodafone, κρίνω ότι αυτό σημαίνει ότι είναι στα πρώτα που θα καλύψει, αλλά δεν το γνωρίζουμε και επακριβώς. Στο εν λόγω Α/Κ απ' ότι έχω δει έχουν μπει οπτικές και καμπίνες VDSL -δεν είχε πριν- αλλά όχι σε όλο το Α/Κ ακόμη. Στο τοπικό μου KV στη γωνία του δρόμου έβαλαν πριν...κανά μήνα νέο φρεάτιο οπτικών ινών αλλά καμπίνα όχι ακόμα. Τέτοιες "απορίες" θα λυθούν με τις απαντήσεις τους.

Σε κάθε περίπτωση, για "σχετικά ευρεία κάλυψη" από τον οποιονδήποτε μιλάμε για 2020. Μέχρι τότε απλά κάποιες περιοχές και / ή καμπίνες θα είναι απλά πιο τυχερές από άλλες.

Υποθέτω ότι με κάποιο τρόπο (δελτίο τύπου, παροχή στοιχείων προς ΕΕΤΤ, ή συνδυασμός τους) θα μάθουμε εν ευθέτω χρόνω και πού θα προτιμηθεί FTTB / FTTH αντί για Vectoring από Vodafone και Wind. Ιδωμεν - σε κάθε περίπτωση εντός του 2017 μόνο πιλοτικά και βασικά βήματα θα γίνουν, "του χρόνου τα σπουδαία".

----------


## Helene

....σύντροφοι, η προσπάθεια μετράει, μην κράζετε άλλο!  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## pankostas

Τελικά γνωρίζει κάποιος ποια είναι η διαφορά της 2φυλλης από την 3φυλλη καμπίνα?
Όπως μπορείτε να δείτε παρακάτω εξωτερικά η 3φυλλη έχει γρίλιες στη μια πορτα, ενώ η άλλη δεν εχει. 
Άρα κάτι παίζει ρόλο με τα μηχανήματα που πρέπει να ψυχονται!

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Τελικά γνωρίζει κάποιος ποια είναι η διαφορά της 2φυλλης από την 3φυλλη καμπίνα?
> Όπως μπορείτε να δείτε παρακάτω εξωτερικά η 3φυλλη έχει γρίλιες στη μια πορτα, ενώ η άλλη δεν εχει. 
> Άρα κάτι παίζει ρόλο με τα μηχανήματα που πρέπει να ψυχονται!


Aπλές σκέψεις
Η δίφυλλη εξυπηρετεί λιγότερο κόσμο και έχει λιγότερο εξοπλισμό
Η τρίφυλλη λόγω εξοπλισμού θέλει και αερισμό (κι αν είναι κοντά σε θάλασσα σκουριάζει πιό γρήγορα)

Αύριο-μεθαύριο μπορεί να δεις συνεργεία του ΟΤΕ με κοφτάκια να κάνουν γρύλλιες και στις δίφυλλες, ιδίως αν ο σχεδιασμός για τις καμπίνες έγινε στη Γερμανία   :Razz:

----------


## pankostas

Χαχα. Αυτό να δούμε πλέον!

----------


## goana12

> Στις τιμές τα αστεράκια τα είδες; Μιλά για όπου δίνει δικό της VDSL και όχι από χοντρική (καμπίνα).
> Αλλά μίλησα για κάποιες περιπτώσεις. Έχουμε στο εξοχικό Vodafone ADSL χωρίς τηλεφωνία στα 18€. Για να πάω σε καμπίνα από ΟΤΕ (μέσω Vodafone), ανεβαίνω στα 37,5€. Αύξηση 234€/έτος, χωρίς να μου χρειάζεται η μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα. Εε, απλά δεν μου κάνει.


Επειδη πριν λιγες μερες ενεργοποιηθηκα σε wind vdsl απο KV του ΟΤΕ (χονδρικη), μπορω να βεβαιωσω οτι οι τιμες ειναι ιδιες (με την παροχη απο Α.Κ), και ειναι  ακριβως αυτες  που αναγραφονται στο σαιτ της wind. 

Με την φραση "** H προσφορά ισχύει μόνο για συγκεκριμένες περιοχές με κάλυψη δικτύου WIND VDSL. ", πιθανον εννοουν ΓΕΝΙΚΑ τις περιοχες που δινει διαθεσιμοτητα VDSL η εταιρια (απο Α.Κ η απο KV)...

----------


## ThReSh

Oh μια χαρά τότε.  :Very Happy:

----------


## anderm

> Τελικά γνωρίζει κάποιος ποια είναι η διαφορά της 2φυλλης από την 3φυλλη καμπίνα?
> Όπως μπορείτε να δείτε παρακάτω εξωτερικά η 3φυλλη έχει γρίλιες στη μια πορτα, ενώ η άλλη δεν εχει. 
> Άρα κάτι παίζει ρόλο με τα μηχανήματα που πρέπει να ψυχονται!


Οι 3-φυλλες τοποθετούνται όπου δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα χώρου και εξυπηρετούν στο ότι δεν χρειάζεται ξανά δικτυακή εργασία για τις παλαιές συνδέσεις μιας και επί της ουσίας μπαίνει ''πάνω από την παλιά''. Ο ενεργός εξοπλισμός είναι ακριβώς ο ίδιος και στις 2.

----------


## ASFE

Στην Πλατεια Παπαδιαμαντη η τριφυλλη μπηκε απέναντι από το παλιο καφαο.

----------


## pankostas

Ναι και άλλες πολλές περιπτώσεις, που μπαίνει τριφυλλη ακριβώς δίπλα στο παλιό KV.

----------


## Pokas

> Τελικά γνωρίζει κάποιος ποια είναι η διαφορά της 2φυλλης από την 3φυλλη καμπίνα?
> Όπως μπορείτε να δείτε παρακάτω εξωτερικά η 3φυλλη έχει γρίλιες στη μια πορτα, ενώ η άλλη δεν εχει. 
> Άρα κάτι παίζει ρόλο με τα μηχανήματα που πρέπει να ψυχονται!


Εξαρτάται τον τύπο του ΚΑΦΑΟ που αντικαθιστά,
Αν το ΚΑΦΑΟ έχει μέσα ρεγκλέτες 3Μ τότε:
Η τρίφυλλη μπαίνει "κοστούμι" πάνω στο παλαιό ΚΑΦΑΟ όπου βγαίνει μόνο το κέλυφος του και δεν γίνεται αντικατάσταση των καλωδίων(κοπή και μάτιση), 

Αν το ΚΑΦΑΟ έχει μέσα βιδωτές ενώσεις:
Βγαίνει όλο το παλαιό ΚΑΦΑΟ κόβονται καλώδια, μπαίνει η δίφυλλη με νεες ρεγκλέτες και εξοπλισμό ίδιο με την 3φυλλη όπου τα καλώδια ενώνονται απο την αρχή, εξού και το downtime σε αλλαγές 2 φυλλων καμπινών.

Εχουν υπάρξει εξαιρέσεις όπου 3 φυλλη έχει μπεί σε αντικατάσταση του παλαιού ΚΑΦΑΟ με τις βιδωτές ενώσεις.

----------


## pankostas

Κατατοπιστικότατος.

----------


## nikoslykos

Λυστε μου μια απορια. Σε οσους τα καφαο μας ειναι μεσα στο χρονοδιαγραμμα, π.χ το δικο μου που λεει μεχρι τελος του 2017, δηλαδη μεχρι τοτε θα εχει αντικατασταθει με καμπινα ; απλα μου κανει εντυπωση ποτε θα προλαβουν να τα κανουν ολα...

----------


## pankostas

Επειδή βλέπω τις εργασίες που γίνονται Κατερινη. Μέσα σε ένα μήνα έχουν αλλαχθεί πάρα πολλές καμπίνες. Τα συνεργεία δουλεύουν πολύ γρηγορα. 
Το θέμα είναι ποτε θα περαστούν οι οπτικές.
Πάντως με τεχνικό του ΟΤΕ που μίλησα, πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να τηρηθεί το χρονοδιάγραμμα, για αυτό τα συνεργεία δουλεύουν και Κυριακές.

----------


## Orpheus

Γνωρίζει κάποιος να μου πει αν είναι μέσα το ΑΚ Παγκρατίου; Αν όχι φανταζομαι πως η vodafone θα είναι μονόδρομος για τα επόμενα χρονια.

----------


## pankostas

Στην 1η σελίδα έχει όλα τα Α/Κ της 1ης φασης. Εκεί γράφει και ποιες καμπίνες θα αλλαχθουν, όπως και επίσης τρίμηνο ενεργοποίησης vectoring.

----------


## tiatrou

> Λυστε μου μια απορια. Σε οσους τα καφαο μας ειναι μεσα στο χρονοδιαγραμμα, π.χ το δικο μου που λεει μεχρι τελος του 2017, δηλαδη μεχρι τοτε θα εχει αντικατασταθει με καμπινα ; απλα μου κανει εντυπωση ποτε θα προλαβουν να τα κανουν ολα...


Στην Κω που βλέπω, μέσα σε τρεις μήνες, κοντεύουν να αλλάξουν όλα τα Καφάο της πόλης από τα οποία θα δοθεί vectoring, δηλαδή 44 Καφάο.

----------


## McAriotatos

> Aπλές σκέψεις
> Η δίφυλλη εξυπηρετεί λιγότερο κόσμο και έχει λιγότερο εξοπλισμό
> Η τρίφυλλη λόγω εξοπλισμού θέλει και αερισμό (κι αν είναι κοντά σε θάλασσα σκουριάζει πιό γρήγορα)
> 
> Αύριο-μεθαύριο μπορεί να δεις συνεργεία του ΟΤΕ με κοφτάκια να κάνουν γρύλλιες και στις δίφυλλες, ιδίως αν ο σχεδιασμός για τις καμπίνες έγινε στη Γερμανία


Εγώ γιατί πιστεύω πως σε περίπτωση που χρειαστεί δεν θα πάνε στη λύση με τα κοφτάκια, αλλά θα βάλουνε νέες με γρύλλιες και τις παλιές θα τις στοιβάξουνε σε κάποια αποθήκη. :Razz:

----------


## Pokas

> Aπλές σκέψεις
> Η δίφυλλη εξυπηρετεί λιγότερο κόσμο και έχει λιγότερο εξοπλισμό
> Η τρίφυλλη λόγω εξοπλισμού θέλει και αερισμό (κι αν είναι κοντά σε θάλασσα σκουριάζει πιό γρήγορα)
> 
> Αύριο-μεθαύριο μπορεί να δεις συνεργεία του ΟΤΕ με κοφτάκια να κάνουν γρύλλιες και στις δίφυλλες, ιδίως αν ο σχεδιασμός για τις καμπίνες έγινε στη Γερμανία


Οι καμπίνες έχουν τον ίδιο εξοπλισμό. Εδώ θα δείτε παρουσίαση απο ΟΤΕ τις διαφορές, termination capacity η τρίφυλλη 1200pairs η δίφυλλη 960 pairs.

----------


## jkoukos

Δεν υπάρχει καμπίνα χωρίς γρίλιες για τον εξαερισμό του ενεργού εξοπλισμού που υπάρχει εντός αυτών.
Είτε πρόκειται για 2φυλη ή 3φυλη ή Rural του ΟΤΕ, είτε μικρή ή μεγάλη ή Rular της Vodafone, είτε της Wιnd.
Απλά σε μερικές 3φυλες δεν υπάρχει στο πάνω μέρος, παρά μόνο στην πόρτα (που μόνο σε αυτές υπάρχει εκεί).

----------


## Pokas

> Δεν υπάρχει καμπίνα χωρίς γρίλιες για τον εξαερισμό του ενεργού εξοπλισμού που υπάρχει εντός αυτών.
> Είτε πρόκειται για 2φυλη ή 3φυλη ή Rural του ΟΤΕ, είτε μικρή ή μεγάλη ή Rular της Vodafone, είτε της Wιnd.
> Απλά σε μερικές 3φυλες δεν υπάρχει στο πάνω μέρος, παρά μόνο στην πόρτα (που μόνο σε αυτές υπάρχει εκεί).


Νομίζω οτι και οι 3φυλλες έχουν επάνω εξαερισμό απλά δεν έχει γρίλιες, κατω απο το χείλος της οροφής έχει άνοιγμα και ακούγονται ανεμιστήρες(στα Βριλήσσια που είχα δει)

----------


## jkoukos

Δεν λέω ότι δεν έχουν ή σε ποιο σημείο είναι ο εξαερισμός. Απλά κάποιες 3φυλες έχουν και πάνω γρίλιες και άλλες όχι. Όλες οι άλλες έχουν μόνο πάνω.

----------


## chrisd

Αργυρούπολη πότε θα δώσουν vectoring δεν βλέπω

----------


## NiKapa

> Νομίζω οτι και οι 3φυλλες έχουν επάνω εξαερισμό απλά δεν έχει γρίλιες, κατω απο το χείλος της οροφής έχει άνοιγμα και ακούγονται ανεμιστήρες(στα Βριλήσσια που είχα δει)


Αυτές http://s12.postimg.org/sf0gjv1l9/IMAG0590.jpg έχουν κι από την πίσω πλευρά χαμηλά αεραγωγούς ,είδα μία πριν λίγο,προφανώς θα έχουν κι οι άλλες από πίσω ..

----------


## Pokas

> Αργυρούπολη πότε θα δώσουν vectoring δεν βλέπω



Σε ποιο ΑΚ ανήκεις γιατί στο fttxgr.eu δεν έχει ΑΚ Αργυρούπολης, φαίνεται να υπάρχει μόνο Ηλιούπολης και Τερψιθεας και εξυπηρετεί την περιοχή... μήπως αυτό να κοιτάξεις;

----------


## chrisd

Pokas δεν είμαι σε κέντρο αλλά σε καμπίνα έξω από το σπίτι μου.

----------


## pankostas

Με αυτό το αρχείο όντως μου λύθηκε η απορία για τριφυλλη και 3φυλλη. 
Η διαφορά που φαίνεται και στην φωτο είναι, ότι στο c2 cabinet, υπάρχει ένα 3M MDF splitter box και έχει μέσα τις παλιες ρεγκλετες που έχει ο ΟΤΕ.
   Ενώ στην μικρή καμπίνα, C3, έχει αλλαχθεί το εσωτερικό του παλιού KV, με 3M ρεγκλετες, οπότε πιθανόν γι αυτό να μην χρειάζεται το ανωτέρω splitter.

----------


## chrisd

Εγω ειμαι στην καμπινα  
ID: 4085-381
και την περασα μεσα στο fftx να υπαρχει.
οπωτε vectoring ποτε με το καλο?

----------


## pankostas

Δεε στην 1η σελιδα του θεματος. Εχει περιοχές και καμπίνες Πότε θα ενεργοποιηθούν.

----------


## globalnoise

> Με αυτό το αρχείο όντως μου λύθηκε η απορία για τριφυλλη και 3φυλλη.


Εμένα με αυτό το αρχείο μου λύθηκαν κι άλλες απορίες, όπως το γιατί πάμε σε FTTC και όχι FTTB κατευθείαν

----------


## Pokas

> Pokas δεν είμαι σε κέντρο αλλά σε καμπίνα έξω από το σπίτι μου.


Ναι όλες οι καμπίνες ανήκουν σε κάποιο ΑΚ, ποιο είναι το δικό σου;

----------


## chrisd

> Ναι όλες οι καμπίνες ανήκουν σε κάποιο ΑΚ, ποιο είναι το δικό σου;


Ηλιούπολης..

----------


## Pokas

> Εγω ειμαι στην καμπινα  
> ID: 4085-381
> και την περασα μεσα στο fftx να υπαρχει.
> οπωτε vectoring ποτε με το καλο?


Q3/2018

----------


## chrisd

Ζήσε Μάη μου να φας τριφύλλι.

----------


## cranky

> Ζήσε Μάη μου Σεπτέμβρη να φας τριφύλλι.


Φίκσντ.  :onetooth:

----------


## pankostas

> Ζήσε Μάη μου να φας τριφύλλι.


Να βλέπεις και τα Q2019 , οπότε θα λες "καλά ειμαι".

----------


## GTrik

Η δες αυτούς όπως και εγώ που δεν είμαστε μέσα στην Α φάση και περιμένουμε τιν Β φάση που και πάλι δεν είμαι αισιόδοξος.

----------


## ASFE

chrisd τουλάχιστον εσυ όμως εχεις vdsl τωρα...

----------


## m1john

Για Κερατσινι υπαρχει τιποτα ρε παιδια?

----------


## dimitris_13

Το Κερατσινι δεν περιλαμβανεται στην λιστα του ΟΤΕ. Ισως στην επομενη φαση.

----------


## 21706

Αλεξάνδρας δεν βλέπω πουθενά.

----------


## m1john

> Το Κερατσινι δεν περιλαμβανεται στην λιστα του ΟΤΕ. Ισως στην επομενη φαση.


Μαλλον ποτε δηλαδη. :Sad:

----------


## uncharted

> Η τρίφυλλη λόγω εξοπλισμού θέλει και αερισμό (*κι αν είναι κοντά σε θάλασσα σκουριάζει πιό γρήγορα*)


Αυτο επηρεαζει και τα ηλεκτρονικα (DSLAM)? Διαβρωνεται η πλακετα πιο συντομα και μετα παει για πεταμα?

----------


## ATG

> Μαλλον ποτε δηλαδη.


Το οτι δεν ειναι στη λιστα του ΟΤΕ, δεν σημαινει οτι δεν θα ειναι σε αλλου παροχου λιστα....

----------


## Rookie

> Αλεξάνδρας δεν βλέπω πουθενά.


ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΑΣ θα αναβαθμιστει εξ ολοκλήρου αποτη Vodafone ....δυστυχώς!!!

----------


## m1john

> Το οτι δεν ειναι στη λιστα του ΟΤΕ, δεν σημαινει οτι δεν θα ειναι σε αλλου παροχου λιστα....


Και πως μπορουμε να μαθουμε γι αυτο?

----------


## jkoukos

Με υπομονή για 2 περίπου μήνες, όταν θα ανακοινωθούν οι αναθέσεις των άλλων παρόχων.

----------


## farcry

> ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΑΣ θα αναβαθμιστει εξ ολοκλήρου αποτη Vodafone ....δυστυχώς!!!



εχεις inside info?

----------


## ATG

> ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΑΣ θα αναβαθμιστει εξ ολοκλήρου αποτη Vodafone ....δυστυχώς!!!


Γιατι δυστυχως;
Μπορει ανετα να παρει χοδνρικη ο ΟΤΕ

----------


## Andreaslar

Πλεον δεν (θα) μας ενδιαφέρει (τόσο) ποιος θα έχει κάθε Α/Κ, διότι όλοι θα μπορούν να αγοράσουν χονδρική.
Και να ισχύσει το 75% FTTH - 25% VDSL2-Vectroting που ακούγεται για την Vodafone, μια χαρά θα είναι...

----------


## pankostas

> Γιατι δυστυχως;
> Μπορει ανετα να παρει χοδνρικη ο ΟΤΕ


Το δυστυχώς το λέει, μάλλον, γιατί ό ΟΤΕ έχει διορία πιο γρήγορα να δώσει Vectoring απ ότι οι άλλοι πάροχοι.
Στην πλειοψηφία ο Οτε θα δώσει μέχρι τέλος 2017.
Οι άλλοι πάροχοι....

----------


## ATG

> Το δυστυχώς το λέει, μάλλον, γιατί ό ΟΤΕ έχει διορία πιο γρήγορα να δώσει Vectoring απ ότι οι άλλοι πάροχοι.
> Στην πλειοψηφία ο Οτε θα δώσει μέχρι τέλος 2017.
> Οι άλλοι πάροχοι....


Οι άλλοι πάροχοι έχουν συμφέρον να δώσουν γρήγορα για να πάρουν γραμμές στο δίκτυο τους, να πληρώνουν λιγότερα στον ΟΤΕ αλλά και να εισπράτουν από τον ΟΤΕ που θα αγοράζει χονδρικη.

----------


## Hetfield

> Οι άλλοι πάροχοι έχουν συμφέρον να δώσουν γρήγορα για να πάρουν γραμμές στο δίκτυο τους, να πληρώνουν λιγότερα στον ΟΤΕ αλλά και να εισπράτουν από τον ΟΤΕ που θα αγοράζει χονδρικη.


Αν ειχαν λεφτα, ναι θα ηταν συμφερον. Ομως δεν εχουν.

----------


## Rookie

:One thumb up: 



> Αν ειχαν λεφτα, ναι θα ηταν συμφερον. Ομως δεν εχουν.

----------


## rozak

Ε όχι και δεν έχει λεφτά η Vodafone...

----------


## pankostas

Λεφτά υπαρχουν...

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Αν ειχαν λεφτα, ναι θα ηταν συμφερον. Ομως δεν εχουν.





> 


Φτωχομπινές η vodafone   :Razz:

----------


## globalnoise

Ψιλοέχετε ξεφύγει με τις αναλύσεις σας, δυστυχώς

----------


## ATG

> Αν ειχαν λεφτα, ναι θα ηταν συμφερον. Ομως δεν εχουν.





> 





> Ε όχι και δεν έχει λεφτά η Vodafone...



Ατυχησες... Υπαρχει ειδικη χρηματοδοτηση απο το Vodafone Group για το εργο...

Ο ΟΤΕ εχει χασει αρκετά Α/Κ και πόλεις επαρχίας.

----------


## Hetfield

> Ατυχησες... Υπαρχει ειδικη χρηματοδοτηση απο το Vodafone Group για το εργο...
> 
> Ο ΟΤΕ εχει χασει αρκετά Α/Κ και πόλεις επαρχίας.


Ναι, στα λογια κι εγω μπορω να παρω πολλες χρηματοδοτησεις.
Στην πραξη ομως δεν βλεπω πουθενα τη Vodafone, οπως επισης και κανεναν αλλον εναλλακτικο.
Παλι καλα που υπαρχει κι η ΕΕΤΤ να τους ξελασπωνει με τα γελοια deadlines καλυψης αναμεσα σε ΟΤΕ και εναλλακτικους, για μην πεθανει ο ανταγωνισμος (αλλιως θα ειχε πεθανει εδω και μια δεκαετια).

Οταν πεσει το χρημα και ξεκινησουν μαζικα τα εργα, τοτε ναι θα συμφωνησω μαζι σου. Μεχρι τοτε ---> "λεφτα υπαρχουν".

ΥΓ: Παρεπιπτοντως, με επιβεβαιωσες. Η Vodafone GR *δεν* εχει λεφτα.

----------


## Andreaslar

> Ναι, στα λογια κι εγω μπορω να παρω πολλες χρηματοδοτησεις.
> Στην πραξη ομως δεν βλεπω πουθενα τη Vodafone, οπως επισης και κανεναν αλλον εναλλακτικο.
> Παλι καλα που υπαρχει κι η ΕΕΤΤ να τους ξελασπωνει με τα γελοια deadlines καλυψης αναμεσα σε ΟΤΕ και εναλλακτικους, για μην πεθανει ο ανταγωνισμος (αλλιως θα ειχε πεθανει εδω και μια δεκαετια).
> 
> Οταν πεσει το χρημα και ξεκινησουν μαζικα τα εργα, τοτε ναι θα συμφωνησω μαζι σου. Μεχρι τοτε ---> "λεφτα υπαρχουν".
> 
> ΥΓ: Παρεπιπτοντως, με επιβεβαιωσες. Η Vodafone GR *δεν* εχει λεφτα.



ΔΕΝ έχουν ξεκινήσει οι εναλλακτικοί.. Θα ξεκινήσουν ΜΕΤΑ τις 24/07 που θα ΕΓΚΡΙΘΟΥΝ οι μελέτες τους απο την ΕΕΤΤ. Του ΟΤΕ έχουν εγκριθεί ήδη γι αυτό βλέπεις παντού σκαψίματα

----------


## Hetfield

> ΔΕΝ έχουν ξεκινήσει οι εναλλακτικοί.. Θα ξεκινήσουν ΜΕΤΑ τις 24/07 που θα ΕΓΚΡΙΘΟΥΝ οι μελέτες τους απο την ΕΕΤΤ. Του ΟΤΕ έχουν εγκριθεί ήδη γι αυτό βλέπεις παντού σκαψίματα


Ο ΟΤΕ εχει ξεκινησει εργα πολυ πριν τις διαβουλευσεις. Οπως επισης κι η Vodafone εβαλε 5-6 καμπινες πολυ πριν την αναθεση.

----------


## 21706

Αποκλείεται να μη βρεθεί η ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΑΣ στη λίστα κανενός παρόχου;

----------


## ATG

> Ο ΟΤΕ εχει ξεκινησει εργα πολυ πριν τις διαβουλευσεις. Οπως επισης κι η Vodafone εβαλε 5-6 καμπινες πολυ πριν την αναθεση.


Συνεχιζεις να υπερασπιζεσαι τον ΟΤΕ.

Δεν επιβεβαιωσα οτι καποιος δεν εχει χρηματα, αλλα το οτι για το συγκεκριμενο δικτυο η χρηματοδοτηση ερχεται απ εξω.

Το οτι εσυ θεωρεις τις 10 πιλοτικες καμπινες της Vodafone (δεν ειναι 5-6) καμπινες του εργου παω πάσο.
Εγω ξερω οτι εκκρεμει η ηλεκτροδοτηση σε 2 Α/Κ για να παραδοθουν πληρως, ενω παραδιδονται κι αλλα σε λιγο.

Κριμα για τον ΟΤΕ που χανει περιοχες.

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Κριμα για τον ΟΤΕ που χανει περιοχες.


Είσαι πολύ συναισθηματικός, να το κοιτάξεις   :Razz: 
Μήπως άρχισε ο Γερμανικός ΟΤΕ να πληρώνει νοίκι για τις ραχούλες ?

Ολοι έχουν λεφτά, τα δικά μας
Μερικά δίνουμε εμείς οικιοθελώς, μερικά οι κυβερνήσεις μας (κηδεία με ξένα κόλλυβα το έλεγε ο παππούς μου)

----------


## Jazzer

Μου αρέσει που κάποιοι υπερασπίζεστε τον ΟΤΕ της καρδιάς σας λες και είστε μέτοχοι ή στελέχη του, μάλλον ξεχνάτε ότι εδώ και χρόνια είναι μια ΓΕΡΜΑΝΙΚΗ εταιρία, so chill out guys, απλά πελάτες είμαστε  !  :Smile:

----------


## Hetfield

> Συνεχιζεις να υπερασπιζεσαι τον ΟΤΕ.
> 
> Δεν επιβεβαιωσα οτι καποιος δεν εχει χρηματα, αλλα το οτι για το συγκεκριμενο δικτυο η χρηματοδοτηση ερχεται απ εξω.
> 
> Το οτι εσυ θεωρεις τις 10 πιλοτικες καμπινες της Vodafone (δεν ειναι 5-6) καμπινες του εργου παω πάσο.
> Εγω ξερω οτι εκκρεμει η ηλεκτροδοτηση σε 2 Α/Κ για να παραδοθουν πληρως, ενω παραδιδονται κι αλλα σε λιγο.
> 
> Κριμα για τον ΟΤΕ που χανει περιοχες.


Συνεχιζω να κραζω τους εναλλακτικους και το "λεφτα υπαρχουν" - για σενα αυτο σημαινει "υπερασπιζομαι τον ΟΤΕ".
Εσυ μας λες οτι λεφτα υπαρχουν κι οτι οι εναλλακτικοι "περιμεναν" τις ρυθμιστικες αρχες για να ξεκινησουν εργα.
Αν ηθελαν οι εναλλακτικοι εστηναν δικτυο - δεν ηθελαν ομως γιατι βολευοντουσαν τοσα χρονια.

----------


## ThReSh

> Μου αρέσει που κάποιοι υπερασπίζεστε τον ΟΤΕ της καρδιάς σας λες και είστε μέτοχοι ή στελέχη του, μάλλον ξεχνάτε ότι εδώ και χρόνια είναι μια ΓΕΡΜΑΝΙΚΗ εταιρία, so chill out guys, απλά πελάτες είμαστε  !


Ενώ αν ήταν Ελληνική όλα κομπλέ?

----------


## Hetfield

> Μου αρέσει που κάποιοι υπερασπίζεστε τον ΟΤΕ της καρδιάς σας λες και είστε μέτοχοι ή στελέχη του, μάλλον ξεχνάτε ότι εδώ και χρόνια είναι μια ΓΕΡΜΑΝΙΚΗ εταιρία, so chill out guys, απλά πελάτες είμαστε  !


BTW η γερμανικη εταιρια στην περιοχη που μενω εχει φερει την οπτικη ινα στο σπιτι μου. Αλλα επειδη ειναι γερμανικη, λεω να το γυρισω σε adsl  :Thinking:

----------


## Jazzer

Δε χρειάζονται φανμπουσμοί, εκτός και αν σας παρέχουν υπηρεσίες τσάμπα, ή είστε υπάλληλοι κλπ. που μάλλον δεν ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο. Όσο για το γερμανική, ελληνική ή εταιρία από τη Σρι Λάνκα, δεν έχει καμία απολύτως σημασία, ήθελα να βεβαιωθώ ότι το ξέρετε !  :Razz:

----------


## anderm

> Συνεχιζεις να υπερασπιζεσαι τον ΟΤΕ.
> 
> Δεν επιβεβαιωσα οτι καποιος δεν εχει χρηματα, αλλα το οτι για το συγκεκριμενο δικτυο η χρηματοδοτηση ερχεται απ εξω.
> 
> Το οτι εσυ θεωρεις τις 10 πιλοτικες καμπινες της Vodafone (δεν ειναι 5-6) καμπινες του εργου παω πάσο.
> Εγω ξερω οτι εκκρεμει η ηλεκτροδοτηση σε 2 Α/Κ για να παραδοθουν πληρως, ενω παραδιδονται κι αλλα σε λιγο.
> 
> Κριμα για τον ΟΤΕ που χανει περιοχες.


Τι ακριβώς γράφεις; Όσες περιοχές δήλωσε ο ΟΤΕ τις πήρε όλες με απευθείας ανάθεση. Το έργο είναι έτσι διαμορφωμένο ώστε να μην επιτρέπει στον ΟΤΕ να δήλωνε όλα τα KV λόγω ασφυκτικού χρονοδιαγράμματος. Οι εναλλακτικοί μπορούν να δηλώσουν ενδιαφέρον για τα εναπομείναντα. Είναι η πρώτη φορά που οι εναλλακτικοί βάζουν το χέρι στην τσέπη για βελτίωση του access δικτύου και αυτό με τρομερά χαλαρούς ρυθμούς. Μέχρι τώρα στην σταθερή και το τελευταίο ευρώ που έχουν επενδύσει το έχουν κάνει για να μειώσουν τα λειτουργικά τους έξοδα. Τίποτα λιγότερο, τίποτα περισσότερο.

Τι εννοείς εκκρεμεί η ηλεκτροδότητση στα ΑΚ;

----------


## ATG

> Συνεχιζω να κραζω τους εναλλακτικους και το "λεφτα υπαρχουν" - για σενα αυτο σημαινει "υπερασπιζομαι τον ΟΤΕ".
> Εσυ μας λες οτι λεφτα υπαρχουν κι οτι οι εναλλακτικοι "περιμεναν" τις ρυθμιστικες αρχες για να ξεκινησουν εργα.
> Αν ηθελαν οι εναλλακτικοι εστηναν δικτυο - δεν ηθελαν ομως γιατι βολευοντουσαν τοσα χρονια.


Οταν λεμε να εστηναν δικτυο, εννοεις χαλκινο; Εκτος τοπου και χρονου που δεν εχει γινει πουθενα στον κοσμο. 
Το σωστο θα ηταν να ειχε διαχωριστει ο ΟΤΕ. Επομενως μην τα βαζεις με τους άλλους.




> Τι ακριβώς γράφεις; Όσες περιοχές δήλωσε ο ΟΤΕ τις πήρε όλες με απευθείας ανάθεση. Το έργο είναι έτσι διαμορφωμένο ώστε να μην επιτρέπει στον ΟΤΕ να δήλωνε όλα τα KV λόγω ασφυκτικού χρονοδιαγράμματος. Οι εναλλακτικοί μπορούν να δηλώσουν ενδιαφέρον για τα εναπομείναντα. Είναι η πρώτη φορά που οι εναλλακτικοί βάζουν το χέρι στην τσέπη για βελτίωση του access δικτύου και αυτό με τρομερά χαλαρούς ρυθμούς. Μέχρι τώρα στην σταθερή και το τελευταίο ευρώ που έχουν επενδύσει το έχουν κάνει για να μειώσουν τα λειτουργικά τους έξοδα. Τίποτα λιγότερο, τίποτα περισσότερο.
> 
> Τι εννοείς εκκρεμεί η ηλεκτροδότητση στα ΑΚ;


Εκκρεμει η ηλεκτροδοτηση σε KV για να ολοκληρωθει η περιοχη.

----------


## jkoukos

> Τι ακριβώς γράφεις; Όσες περιοχές δήλωσε ο ΟΤΕ τις πήρε όλες με απευθείας ανάθεση. Το έργο είναι έτσι διαμορφωμένο ώστε να μην επιτρέπει στον ΟΤΕ να δήλωνε όλα τα KV λόγω ασφυκτικού χρονοδιαγράμματος. Οι εναλλακτικοί μπορούν να δηλώσουν ενδιαφέρον για τα εναπομείναντα. Είναι η πρώτη φορά που οι εναλλακτικοί βάζουν το χέρι στην τσέπη για βελτίωση του access δικτύου και αυτό με τρομερά χαλαρούς ρυθμούς. Μέχρι τώρα στην σταθερή και το τελευταίο ευρώ που έχουν επενδύσει το έχουν κάνει για να μειώσουν τα λειτουργικά τους έξοδα. Τίποτα λιγότερο, τίποτα περισσότερο.


Ακριβώς αυτό. Έχω βαρεθεί με την καραμέλα ο ΟΤΕ τα φτιάχνει γρηγορότερα. Του δόθηκαν μόνο αυτά τα αστικά κέντρα που ήταν 100% σίγουρος ότι θα τα έφτιαχνε γρήγορα και γι' αυτό επέλεξε μόνον όσα ήταν ήδη στον προγραμματισμό του. Κανένα άλλο, πέραν φυσικά και αυτών που ήδη έχει αναβαθμίσει από το 2012.

Εν τω μεταξύ παίζει και η άλλη καραμέλα για το ποσοστό κάλυψης. Η υποχρέωση για 80% κάλυψη υπάρχει μόνο στην 1η ανάθεση, που αφορά όσες καμπίνες έχει ήδη βάλει και αυτές που θα βάλει μέχρι τον Οκτώβρη φέτος. Όλες οι υπόλοιπες που θα αναλάβει στην 3η ανάθεση, έχουν ποσοστό κάλυψης 30%, που είναι ίδιο και για τους άλλους παρόχους στην ίδια ανάθεση.

----------


## Hetfield

> Οταν λεμε να εστηναν δικτυο, εννοεις χαλκινο; Εκτος τοπου και χρονου που δεν εχει γινει πουθενα στον κοσμο. 
> Το σωστο θα ηταν να ειχε διαχωριστει ο ΟΤΕ. Επομενως μην τα βαζεις με τους άλλους.


Εκτος τοπου και χρονου ειναι η ημιμαθεια σου.
Φυσικα και υπαρχουν εταιριες ανα την Ευρωπη στηνουν δικο τους access δικτυο (οπτικων ινων φυσικα), ανεξαρτητα απο τα πρωην εθνικα τους μονοπωλια.
Ζησε και παραεξω απο την Ελλαδα και μετα βγαλε τα συμπερασματα σου.

----------


## emeliss

Η ένταση δεν προσφέρει κάτι. Ας επικεντρωθούμε στην υλοποίηση των έργων του ΟΤΕ για την πρώτη φάση και ας αφήσουμε τα υπόλοιπα που δεν αφορούν το νήμα.

----------


## ice

Ωρε παιδες μια απλη ερωτηση ?

Οκ ηρθαν αλλαξαν τις καμπινες εδω και κανα 2μηνο (Ηλιουπολη μερια αλλα ανηκει στο κεντρο της Δαφνης) . Γιατι σταματησαν της υπολοιπες διαεργασιες ? τραβηξαν τα καναλια , περασαν τους σωληνες για να περασουν τις οπτικες και απο τοτε μην τον ειδατε τον Παναη . Δεν υπαρχει καπου κατι ποιο συγκεκριμενο χρονοδιαγραμμα ? 
Αυτο ειναι το κακο με την Ελλαδα ειναι ολα στον αερα και πολυ φλου 
Πρεπει να εχεις μπαρπα μεσα για να παρεις καποια σωστη απαντηση και να προχνεις εκ των εσω και κυριως εαν καιγεσαι (δεν καιγομαι για gaming αλλα για upload για δουλεια ) θα θελεις να εχεις μια ποιο καλη απαντηση.

Συνεπως εχετε ιδεα εκτος απο αυτο το γενικο Q4/2017 καπου που να λεει ποιο αναλυτικα το τι γενεσθε τις επομενες εμβομαδες ?

----------


## Rookie

> Αποκλείεται να μη βρεθεί η ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΑΣ στη λίστα κανενός παρόχου;


Όπως είπα και προηγουμένως απο τον ΟΤΕ με ενημερωσαν οτι το Vectoring στο Α/Κ ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΑΣ εχει αναλάβει η Vodafone. Το ιδιο μου ειπαν και σε καταστημα Vodafone στην περιοχή λεγονας ομως οτι θα αρχισουν να δεχονται αιτησεις μετα τα τελη Απριλίου.

- - - Updated - - -




> Μου αρέσει που κάποιοι υπερασπίζεστε τον ΟΤΕ της καρδιάς σας λες και είστε μέτοχοι ή στελέχη του, μάλλον ξεχνάτε ότι εδώ και χρόνια είναι μια ΓΕΡΜΑΝΙΚΗ εταιρία, so chill out guys, απλά πελάτες είμαστε  !


Ανεξαρτητα απο το αν υπάρχουν λεφτά ή απο το αν ο ΟΤΕ ειναι Γερμανοί , Αγγλοι Γάλλοι ή Πορτογάλοι εγώ όταν γύρισα Παρασκευή σπίτι μου στις 10 το βραδυ και δεν λειτουργουσαν ουτε τηλεφωνο ουτε ιντερνετ και δηλωσα τη βλαβη το Σαββατο στις 10.30 με ενημερωσαν με γραπτο μηνυμα οτι η βλαβη ειχε αποκατασταθει με αλλαγη ζευγους. ΚΑΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΓΙ ΑΥΤΟ δεν αλλαζω τον ΟΤΕ με κανενα αλλο παροχο... Όλα τα υπόλοιπα ειλικρινα τα ακούω βερεσέ, οταν η θειά μου απο τις 12/3/2017 ακόμα περιμενει να της επισκευασουν τη βλαβη σε αλλη εταιρια που ειναι!!!

----------


## rozak

> Όπως είπα και προηγουμένως απο τον ΟΤΕ με ενημερωσαν οτι το Vectoring στο Α/Κ ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΑΣ εχει αναλάβει η Vodafone. Το ιδιο μου ειπαν και σε καταστημα Vodafone στην περιοχή λεγονας ομως οτι θα αρχισουν να δεχονται αιτησεις μετα τα τελη Απριλίου.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Ανεξαρτητα απο το αν υπάρχουν λεφτά ή απο το αν ο ΟΤΕ ειναι Γερμανοί , Αγγλοι Γάλλοι ή Πορτογάλοι εγώ όταν γύρισα Παρασκευή σπίτι μου στις 10 το βραδυ και δεν λειτουργουσαν ουτε τηλεφωνο ουτε ιντερνετ και δηλωσα τη βλαβη το Σαββατο στις 10.30 με ενημερωσαν με γραπτο μηνυμα οτι η βλαβη ειχε αποκατασταθει με αλλαγη ζευγους. ΚΑΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΓΙ ΑΥΤΟ δεν αλλαζω τον ΟΤΕ με κανενα αλλο παροχο... Όλα τα υπόλοιπα ειλικρινα τα ακούω βερεσέ, οταν η θειά μου απο τις 12/3/2017 ακόμα περιμενει να της επισκευασουν τη βλαβη σε αλλη εταιρια που ειναι!!!


Για να είμαστε ρεαλιστές, ο ΟΤΕ σαν διαχειριστής του δικτύου χαλκού οφείλει να αποκαταστήσει τη βλάβη, ανεξάρτητα αν ο πελάτης είναι δικός του ή άλλου παρόχου. Αν ο ΟΤΕ επιλέγει το χρόνο αποκατάστασης ανάλογα με το ποιανού πελάτης είναι αυτός που έχει τη βλάβη, αυτό συνιστά αθέμιτο ανταγωνισμό. Τέτοια συμπεριφορά μόνο σαν αρνητικό κριτήριο θα μπορούσε να υπολογιστεί.

Ειλικρινά δεν πιστεύω ότι ο ΟΤΕ θα ξεχώριζε ποτέ πελάτη σε περίπτωση βλάβης.

----------


## sdikr

> Για να είμαστε ρεαλιστές, ο ΟΤΕ σαν διαχειριστής του δικτύου χαλκού οφείλει να αποκαταστήσει τη βλάβη, ανεξάρτητα αν ο πελάτης είναι δικός του ή άλλου παρόχου. Αν ο ΟΤΕ επιλέγει το χρόνο αποκατάστασης ανάλογα με το ποιανού πελάτης είναι αυτός που έχει τη βλάβη, αυτό συνιστά αθέμιτο ανταγωνισμό. Τέτοια συμπεριφορά μόνο σαν αρνητικό κριτήριο θα μπορούσε να υπολογιστεί.
> 
> Ειλικρινά δεν πιστεύω ότι ο ΟΤΕ θα ξεχώριζε ποτέ πελάτη σε περίπτωση βλάβης.


Ναι αλλά δεν είναι μόνο το τι θα γίνει όταν πάει η βλάβη στον ΟΤΕ, έχει να κάνει με το αν θα κάνει τους έλεγχους ο πάροχος πριν διαπιστώσει οτι η βλάβη είναι στον ΟΤΕ και όχι πχ στον εξοπλισμό του χρήστη, παρόχου

Απο εκεί και πέρα ο ΟΤΕ έχει περιθώριο μετά την δήλωση βλάβης 3 μέρες

----------


## 21706

> Όπως είπα και προηγουμένως απο τον ΟΤΕ με ενημερωσαν οτι το Vectoring στο Α/Κ ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΑΣ εχει αναλάβει η Vodafone. Το ιδιο μου ειπαν και σε καταστημα Vodafone στην περιοχή λεγονας ομως οτι *θα αρχισουν να δεχονται αιτησεις* μετα τα τελη Απριλίου.


Υπάρχει λόγος να γίνουν αιτήσεις;

----------


## jkoukos

Αν δεν κάνεις αίτηση, με ποιον τρόπο θα πάρεις υπηρεσία VDSL από καμπίνα;

----------


## 21706

Υπάρχει λόγος να το ζητήσω πριν η καμπίνα μου γίνει vdsl;

----------


## jkoukos

Πως έβγαλες αυτό το συμπέρασμα; Κανείς δεν ανέφερε ότι θα παίρνουν προκαταβολικά αιτήματα για VDSL.

----------


## 21706

Το συμπέρασμα λοιπόν είναι ότι μπορώ να 
το ζητήσω όταν η καμπίνα μου γίνει vdsl.
Δηλαδή σε τρία τέρμινα :Smile:

----------


## ATG

> Εκτος τοπου και χρονου ειναι η ημιμαθεια σου.
> Φυσικα και υπαρχουν εταιριες ανα την Ευρωπη στηνουν δικο τους access δικτυο (οπτικων ινων φυσικα), ανεξαρτητα απο τα πρωην εθνικα τους μονοπωλια.
> Ζησε και παραεξω απο την Ελλαδα και μετα βγαλε τα συμπερασματα σου.


Ειτε η βιασυνη σου να υποστηριξεις τον ΟΤΕ ειτε η ημιμαθεια σου στα Ελληνικα σε εμποδιζουν να καταλαβεις το νοημα αυτων που γραφω για χαλκινο δικτυο.

Τωρα λοιπον που υπαρχει θεσμικο πλαισιο και στην Ελλαδα, θα δοθουν οπτικα FTTH αποκλειωντας οποιοδηποτε vectoring στερωντας απο τον ΟΤΕ ακομα και τους υποβροχους.

Σε ευχαριστω πολυ για τη προτροπη σου για να βγω παραεξω απο την Ελλαδα για να δω FTTX τεχνολογιες. :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## Hetfield

> Ειτε η βιασυνη σου να υποστηριξεις τον ΟΤΕ ειτε η ημιμαθεια σου στα Ελληνικα σε εμποδιζουν να καταλαβεις το νοημα αυτων που γραφω για χαλκινο δικτυο.
> 
> Τωρα λοιπον που υπαρχει θεσμικο πλαισιο και στην Ελλαδα, θα δοθουν οπτικα FTTH αποκλειωντας οποιοδηποτε vectoring στερωντας απο τον ΟΤΕ ακομα και τους υποβροχους.
> 
> Σε ευχαριστω πολυ για τη προτροπη σου για να βγω παραεξω απο την Ελλαδα για να δω FTTX τεχνολογιες.



*Spoiler:*




			Γελα οσο θες. Στο τελος ομως 300 Mbps > 17584 Kbps κι αυτο γιατι στην Ελλαδα "διαπρεπουν" μυαλα και νοοτροπιες σαν τις δικες σου.
Καημενοι εναλλακτικοι, δεν τους αφηνει ο κακος ΟΤΕ να επενδυσουν.  :ROFL:

----------


## ATG

> *Spoiler:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			Γελα οσο θες. Στο τελος ομως 300 Mbps > 17584 Kbps κι αυτο γιατι στην Ελλαδα "διαπρεπουν" μυαλα και νοοτροπιες σαν τις δικες σου.
> Καημενοι εναλλακτικοι, δεν τους αφηνει ο κακος ΟΤΕ να επενδυσουν.


Η αληθεια ειναι πως εχεις δικιο. Ο ΟΤΕ πρεπει να μεινει χωρις ρυθμιση. Εξαιτιας των εναλλακτικων χασαμε τη διαστημικη τεχνολογια του ISDN...

Σε καθε περιπτωση ο ΟΤΕ δεν εμποδιζει κανεναν, αλλα οσο δεν υπαρχει ρυθμιστικο πλαισιο δεν επενδυει κανεις σε NGA δικτυα. 
Τωρα που υπηρξε η νομοθετηση, θα δουμε πως θα κινηθει η αγορα.

----------


## Rookie

> Υπάρχει λόγος να γίνουν αιτήσεις;


Φυσικά και υπάρχει λόγος, αν δεν θέλει καποιος vdsl θα του το δωσουν με το ζόρι;

----------


## 21706

> Φυσικά και υπάρχει λόγος, αν δεν θέλει καποιος vdsl θα του το δωσουν με το ζόρι;


Διάβασε το #564 και θα καταλάβεις!

----------


## sdikr

> Ειτε η βιασυνη σου να υποστηριξεις τον ΟΤΕ ειτε η ημιμαθεια σου στα Ελληνικα σε εμποδιζουν να καταλαβεις το νοημα αυτων που γραφω για χαλκινο δικτυο.
> 
> Τωρα λοιπον που υπαρχει θεσμικο πλαισιο και στην Ελλαδα, θα δοθουν οπτικα FTTH αποκλειωντας οποιοδηποτε vectoring στερωντας απο τον ΟΤΕ ακομα και τους υποβροχους.
> 
> Σε ευχαριστω πολυ για τη προτροπη σου για να βγω παραεξω απο την Ελλαδα για να δω FTTX τεχνολογιες.


Εγώ το μόνο που βλέπω, είναι η χαρά που επιτέλους ο εναλλακτικός θα κάνει να φτιάξει την βλάβη προς τον ΟΤΕ 3 μέρες τίποτα άλλο!

----------


## emeliss

Το λέω για δεύτερη και τελευταία φορά. Αυτά τα vs δεν ενδιαφέρουν κανέναν.

Ο πελάτης, δηλαδή εμείς, θέλει μεγαλύτερες ταχύτητες, χαμηλότερες τιμές, καλύτερες υπηρεσίες. Χαμηλότερες τιμές δεν θα έχουμε, αυξήσεις θα δούμε λογικά και αυτό για μένα δεν είναι κακό. Πρέπει να σταματήσει κάποια στιγμή η φούσκα της επιδότησης για αύξηση του ποσοστού της αγοράς. Μεγαλύτερες ταχύτητες θα έχουν κάποιοι, μένει να δούμε πόσοι στο σύνολο. Κάλυτερες υπηρεσίες, θα φανεί κατά πόσο θα μπορέσουν οι πάροχοι (και κυρίως οι εναλλακτικοί) να ανταποκριθούν στις αυξημένες ανάγκες διαχείρισης μεγάλου όγκου κέντρων.

ps. Ακόμα δεν έχουμε ρυθμιστικό πλαίσιο για FTTH. Προστασία επένδυσης έχουμε μέσω του έργου του vectoring, προστασία με την οποία ήταν αντίθετη η ΕΕ. Είναι δύο διαφορετικά πράγματα.

----------


## rozak

> Εγώ το μόνο που βλέπω, είναι η χαρά που επιτέλους ο εναλλακτικός θα κάνει να φτιάξει την βλάβη προς τον ΟΤΕ 3 μέρες τίποτα άλλο!


Καιρός να αρχίσουν να μετριούνται όλοι τους, για να πέσουν επιτέλους οι μάσκες.

----------


## cyberten

Υπάρχει καμιά ενημέρωση σχετικά με τις εργασίες στα Α/Κ που ανέλαβε ο ΟΤΕ; Στο Πέραμα, μπορώ να πω ότι, κατά κύριο λόγο έχουν τελειώσει οι εξωτερικές εργασίες και παρατήρησα ότι 31/3 το βράδυ δούλευαν εντός Α/Κ. Βέβαια ακόμα δεν έχω δει καμιά βελτίωση στην απόκριση του δικτύου ή δυνατότητα μετάβασής μου σε μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα VDSL όμως θεωρώ ότι μέχρι τέλος Απρίλη θα έχουν τελειώσει.

----------


## cyberten

Μόλις διαπίστωσα από τον "έλεγχο διαθεσιμότητας" ότι μερικές από τις νέες καμπίνες VDSL στο Πέραμα έχουν ενεργοποιηθεί γιατί προσφέρουν δυνατότητα έως 50Mbps...

----------


## ATG

> Εγώ το μόνο που βλέπω, είναι η χαρά που επιτέλους ο εναλλακτικός θα κάνει να φτιάξει την βλάβη προς τον ΟΤΕ 3 μέρες τίποτα άλλο!


Δυστυχως δεν θα υπαρχει αυτη η χαρα, καθως (σε αντιθεση με τον ΟΤΕ) εχει προβλεφθει δια ροπαλου στις εσωτερικες διεργασιες (ενος απο τους παροχους) η μη διακριτικη μεταχειρηση χονδικης λιανικης.

----------


## cyberten

> Μόλις διαπίστωσα από τον "έλεγχο διαθεσιμότητας" ότι μερικές από τις νέες καμπίνες VDSL στο Πέραμα έχουν ενεργοποιηθεί γιατί προσφέρουν δυνατότητα έως 50Mbps...


Καμία πρόοδος σχετικά... Παραμένει μόνο η διαπίστωση ότι σε μερικές από τις νέες καμπίνες υπάρχει η δυνατότητα που ανέφερα χωρίς η κάλυψη γι'αυτές να έχει επεκταθεί έστω προς το ελάχιστο. Αυτό με κάνει να αναρωτιέμαι αν οφείλεται σε καλωδιακό θέμα (π.χ. δεν έχουν μεταφέρει τις γραμμές στο νέο εξοπλισμό;Δεν ξέρω πως θα μπορούσε να γίνειι αυτό μιας που έχουν απομακρυνθεί οι παλιές καμπίνες κι ενώ οι γραμμές τηλεφωνίας - internet είναι ενεργές σε όλη την πειροχή) ή κάπου αλλού...

----------


## kotsis

Βλεπουμε ενα χαρτη που εχει τις καινουργιες καμπινες,ξερει κανεις καποια που να εχει παει να βαλει ρευμα η ΔΕΗ;

----------


## cyberten

> Βλεπουμε ενα χαρτη που εχει τις καινουργιες καμπινες,ξερει κανεις καποια που να εχει παει να βαλει ρευμα η ΔΕΗ;


Νομίζω ότι αυτό μπορείς να το επαληθεύσεις έμμεσα. Να εξηγηθώ: στην περίπτωση του Περάματος όπου γνωρίζω τις οδούς που έχουν τοποθετηθεί οι νέες καμπίνες (έχω αποτυπώσει τις περισσότερες και στο χάρτη του ιστότοπου http://fttxgr.eu/map), χρησιμποιώντας τον 'ελεγχο διαθεσιμότητας' του ΟΤΕ εισάγωντας την οδό της καμπίνας παρατήτησα διαθεσιμότητα ταχύτητας έως 50Mbps ενώ παλαιότερα υπήρχε δυνατότητα μόνο για έως 30Mbps (από το Α/Κ). Αυτό μπορεί, θεωρώ, να εξηγηθεί μόνο εφόσον η καμπίνα είναι ενεργή και είναι καθόλα έτοιμη. Αυτό που δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω ωστόσο είναι γιατί π.χ. στο διπλανό αριθμό από την προαναφερθεισα καμπίνα δεν δίνει την ίδια δυνατότητα για 50Mbps γιατί φαντάζομαι ότι μετά την απομάκρυνση των παλαιών καμπινών και την ύπαρξη στο πεδίο μόνο νέων καμπινών, την πλήρη λειτουργία τηλεφώνων-internet όπως παλιά πως δεν υπάρχει κάτι "άλλο" να αναμένουμε...

----------


## kotsis

Βαλε τον αριθμο τηλεφωνου εκει ειναι η αληθεια

----------


## cyberten

> Βαλε τον αριθμο τηλεφωνου εκει ειναι η αληθεια


Θέλεις να πεις ότι ο 'ελεγχος διαθεσιμότητας' του ΟΤΕ με βάση την οδό δεν επιστρέφει τα σωστά αποτελέσματα;

----------


## adiS

Δεν είμαι σίγουρος αν ο έλεγχος διαθεσιμότητας του ΟΤΕ δουλεύει γενικά σωστά.

Πόλη Κιλκίς είναι στην 1η Φάση 4Q

Παλιότερα έβγαζε δεν είναι διαθέσιμο σε όλα.

----------


## cyberten

> Δεν είμαι σίγουρος αν ο έλεγχος διαθεσιμότητας του ΟΤΕ δουλεύει γενικά σωστά.
> 
> Πόλη Κιλκίς είναι στην 1η Φάση 4Q
> 
> Παλιότερα έβγαζε δεν είναι διαθέσιμο σε όλα.


Νομίζω ότι αυτό που γράφεις αφορά το Vectoring (δλδ. 100Mbps) και όχι τα έως 50Mbps. Εννοείται ότι εφόσον μπήκαν καμπίνες κλπ κλπ θα ήταν διαθέσιμο αυτό που περιγράφεις. Δοκίμασε να μιλήσεις με ΟΤΕ για επιβεβαίωση, αν θες, κι ενημέρωσέ μας. Πληροφοριακά και το Πέραμα που βρισκομαι είναι κι αυτό στην ίδια κατάσταση με το Κιλκίς.

----------


## adiS

Ναι σίγουρα αφορά το vectoring , για αυτό λέω ότι έχουν μπερδέψει τον μηχανισμό ελέγχου διαθεσιμότητας και μπορεί να βγάζει λάθος πληροφορίες. Από την στιγμή που το vectoring ουσιαστικά δεν ξεκίνησε δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να με συνδέσουν στην καινούργια καμπίνα(φαντάζομαι).

----------


## ASFE

> VDSL
> 
> 
> Μη διαθέσιμο στην περιοχή σας.
> 
> 
> VDSL έως 50 Mbps
> 
> 
> ...


Μια χαρα δουλευει  :Razz:

----------


## kotsis

Εβαλες το τηλεφωνο;αν εχεις δικιο θα παρεις απο τον ΟΤΕ την ιδια απαντηση αν οχι εξηγηση ζητα απο τι 13888.

----------


## cyberten

> Εβαλες το τηλεφωνο;αν εχεις δικιο θα παρεις απο τον ΟΤΕ την ιδια απαντηση αν οχι εξηγηση ζητα απο τι 13888.


Ναι, δεν χάνεις και τίποτα αν τους πάρεις τηλέφωνο...

----------


## adiS

Αν μιλάτε για εμένα το τηλέφωνο μου έβαλα ναι.

Δίκιο έχετε στο να πάρω τηλέφωνο αλλά και να βάλω τώρα 50αρα(αν γίνεται) δεν μου λέει κάτι γιατι έτσι θα ξεκινήσω καινούργιο συμβόλαιο. Αρχές του 18 τελειώνει αυτό το συμβόλαιο που έχω τώρα και θα έχει ξεκινήσει το vectoring οπότε "ίσως" πάρω καλή προσφορά και πάω σε 100 ή ότι άλλο πακέτο βγάλουν.

----------


## cyberten

> Αν μιλάτε για εμένα το τηλέφωνο μου έβαλα ναι.
> 
> Δίκιο έχετε στο να πάρω τηλέφωνο αλλά και να βάλω τώρα 50αρα(αν γίνεται) δεν μου λέει κάτι γιατι έτσι θα ξεκινήσω καινούργιο συμβόλαιο. Αρχές του 18 τελειώνει αυτό το συμβόλαιο που έχω τώρα και θα έχει ξεκινήσει το vectoring οπότε "ίσως" πάρω καλή προσφορά και πάω σε 100 ή ότι άλλο πακέτο βγάλουν.


Αυτο μπορεις να τους το πεις. Προσωπικά εγώ οταν με ειχαν παρει τηλεφωνο για ανανεωση τους το ειπα οτι σε πρωτη φαση θα το κανω 50Mbps μολις υπαρξει διαθεσιμοτητα και κατοπιν 100 πάλι εφόσν γίνει διαθέσιμο. Και το αποτέλεσμα είναι να ανανεώσω τώρα το συμβολαιο για τα 30Mbps στην τιμή που είχα πριν από 2 έτη, μόλις γίνουν διαθέσιμα τα 50Mbps να με ενημερώσουν και με email καθώς και να με αναβαθμίσουν αυτόματα με την τιμή που θα έχουν σε προσφορά για τους νέους πελάτες εκτός ΟΤΕ τότε και μόλις είναι διαθέσιμα τα 100Mbps να επικοινωνήσουν μαζί μου. Μου φάνηκε συμφέρουσα η πρόταση που μου έκαναν και τη δέχτηκα. Έλγξε τηλεφωνικά μήπως σου προσφέρουν κάτι παρόμοιο γιατί δε βλέπω το λόγο να περιμένεις το 2018 για να ανεβάσεις ταχύτητα...

----------


## adiS

> Αυτο μπορεις να τους το πεις. Προσωπικά εγώ οταν με ειχαν παρει τηλεφωνο για ανανεωση τους το ειπα οτι σε πρωτη φαση θα το κανω 50Mbps μολις υπαρξει διαθεσιμοτητα και κατοπιν 100 πάλι εφόσν γίνει διαθέσιμο. Και το αποτέλεσμα είναι να ανανεώσω τώρα το συμβολαιο για τα 30Mbps στην τιμή που είχα πριν από 2 έτη, μόλις γίνουν διαθέσιμα τα 50Mbps να με ενημερώσουν και με email καθώς και να με αναβαθμίσουν αυτόματα με την τιμή που θα έχουν σε προσφορά για τους νέους πελάτες εκτός ΟΤΕ τότε και μόλις είναι διαθέσιμα τα 100Mbps να επικοινωνήσουν μαζί μου. Μου φάνηκε συμφέρουσα η πρόταση που μου έκαναν και τη δέχτηκα. Έλγξε τηλεφωνικά μήπως σου προσφέρουν κάτι παρόμοιο γιατί δε βλέπω το λόγο να περιμένεις το 2018 για να ανεβάσεις ταχύτητα...


Με έπεισες  :Smile:  το απόγευμα θα πάρω τηλ γιατί τώρα βρίσκομαι στην δουλειά και θα ενημερώσω για εξελίξεις !

----------


## Collective_Soul

Κοιταξα και εγω στη περιβοητη λιστα και το ΚΑΦΑΟ μου ειναι προγραμματισμενη vdsl vectoring για Q4 2017

Επιτελους θα δουμε φως !!

----------


## kotsis

Μεχρι 10/10 θα ειναι ολες οι καμπινες ενεργες

----------


## Collective_Soul

> Μεχρι 10/10 θα ειναι ολες οι καμπινες ενεργες


Εχεις πληροφορηση εκ των εσω ;

----------


## lewton

Μου είπε ο αδερφός μου ότι στο δρόμο μπροστά στην πολυκατοικία στην Αθήνα έσκαβε πριν λίγους μήνες ο ΟΤΕ για να περάσει ίνες και άλλαξαν και το κουτί του ΚΑΦΑΟ και τώρα είναι εμφανισιακά ολοκαίνουριο.
Αυτό σημαίνει ότι μάλλον ο ΟΤΕ έχει αναλάβει την περιοχή;
Είναι κέντρο Αλυσίδας που ο ΟΤΕ το έχει αναλάβει κατά πολύ μεγάλο ποσοστό αλλά όχι 100%.

----------


## emeliss

Ένας πάροχος χονδρικής είναι ανά αστικο σε αυτή την φάση. Ναι, την Αλυσίδα την πήρε ο ΟΤΕ.

Υπάρχει ελάχιστο ποσοστό που για τον ΟΤΕ είναι 80% και για τους υπόλοιπους 50% σε αυτή την φάση.

----------


## cyberten

> Δεν είμαι σίγουρος αν ο έλεγχος διαθεσιμότητας του ΟΤΕ δουλεύει γενικά σωστά.
> 
> Πόλη Κιλκίς είναι στην 1η Φάση 4Q
> 
> Παλιότερα έβγαζε δεν είναι διαθέσιμο σε όλα.


Από επικοινωνία που είχα σήμερα με Τ.Υ. μου είπαν ότι η πρώτη γραμμή από τα αποτελέσματα του "ελέγχου διαθεσιμότητας" αφορά μια νέα υπηρεσία που θα παρουσιαστεί σύντομα (εννοεί το Vectoring) και αφορά μεγαλύτερες ταχύτητες Internet και πως ενδιάμεσα μέχρι την ενεργοποίηση της υπηρεσίας αυτής θα έχει γίνει αποδέσμευση νέου βελτιωμένου ιστότοπου τόσο σε λειτουργικότητα όσο και σε γραφικά. Έχει επιβεβαιώσει κάποιος τί ισχύει με τα ΑΚ που είναι "Vectoring Ready" - μπορούν να δώσουν 100Mbps ή δεσμεύονται χρονικά με κάποιον τρόπο έως το Q42017 που λήγει η προθεσμία του ΟΤΕ για την ολοκλήρωση του συνόλου εργασιών επί των ΑΚ;

----------


## adiS

Λόγο γιορτών δεν πήρα τηλέφωνο είχα κάνει από την δουλειά μέσω της σελίδας τους(δεν μπορούσα να πάρω τηλ) ερώτηση και με έγραψαν σε αυτά που όλοι γνωρίζουμε.

Οπότε όταν βρω χρόνο θα πάρω τηλ και θα ενημερώσω.

-=Επεξεργασία=-

Πάντως στα καφάο της γειτονιάς μου έχω δει ότι πάει καλώδιο ρεύματος κανονικά οπότε παίζει να τα έχουν δώσει και ρεύμα.

----------


## Pokas

> Από επικοινωνία που είχα σήμερα με Τ.Υ. μου είπαν ότι η πρώτη γραμμή από τα αποτελέσματα του "ελέγχου διαθεσιμότητας" αφορά μια νέα υπηρεσία που θα παρουσιαστεί σύντομα (εννοεί το Vectoring) και αφορά μεγαλύτερες ταχύτητες Internet και πως ενδιάμεσα μέχρι την ενεργοποίηση της υπηρεσίας αυτής θα έχει γίνει αποδέσμευση νέου βελτιωμένου ιστότοπου τόσο σε λειτουργικότητα όσο και σε γραφικά. Έχει επιβεβαιώσει κάποιος τί ισχύει με τα ΑΚ που είναι "Vectoring Ready" - μπορούν να δώσουν 100Mbps ή δεσμεύονται χρονικά με κάποιον τρόπο έως το Q42017 που λήγει η προθεσμία του ΟΤΕ για την ολοκλήρωση του συνόλου εργασιών επί των ΑΚ;


Οταν λες ΑΚ vectoring ready τι εννοείς; υπηρεσίες απο ΑΚ ή καμπίνες που ανήκουν σε συγκεκριμένο ΑΚ γιατί το 1ο δεν θα γίνει μάλλον ποτέ.

Επίσης το Q42017 σημαίνει το τρίμηνο της ενεργοποίησης της υπηρεσίας Vectoring σε συγκεκριμένες καμπίνες, χρονικά δεσμεύονται για την κατασκευή και αναβάθμιση συγκεκριμένων καμπινών μέχρι τον Οκτώβριο του 2017. Δεν ξέρω αν αναφέρεται κάπου η δέσμευση για την εμπορική διαθεσιμότητα, καθότι αυτή επηρεάζεται και απο τρίτους παράγοντες, πχ ΔΕΔΔΗΕ.

----------


## GeorgeH

> ... το Q42017 σημαίνει το τρίμηνο της ενεργοποίησης της υπηρεσίας Vectoring σε συγκεκριμένες καμπίνες, *χρονικά δεσμεύονται για την κατασκευή και αναβάθμιση συγκεκριμένων καμπινών μέχρι τον Οκτώβριο του 2017*. Δεν ξέρω αν αναφέρεται κάπου η δέσμευση για την εμπορική διαθεσιμότητα, καθότι αυτή επηρεάζεται και απο τρίτους παράγοντες, πχ ΔΕΔΔΗΕ.


Από που βγαίνει ότι το Q4 σημαίνει ότι χρονικά δεσμύονται μέχρι τον Οκτώβρη για την κατασκευή; Υποχρεούνται να ενεργοποιήσουν τις καμπίνες έως και τον Δεκέμβρη του έτους άρα θεωρητικά μπορούν και μετά τον Οκτώβρη αρκεί να είναι σε συνενόηση με ΔΕΔΔΗΕ.

----------


## lewton

> Ένας πάροχος χονδρικής είναι ανά αστικο σε αυτή την φάση. Ναι, την Αλυσίδα την πήρε ο ΟΤΕ.
> 
> Υπάρχει ελάχιστο ποσοστό που για τον ΟΤΕ είναι 80% και για τους υπόλοιπους 50% σε αυτή την φάση.


Ευχαριστώ.  :One thumb up:

----------


## pankostas

> Από που βγαίνει ότι το Q4 σημαίνει ότι χρονικά δεσμύονται μέχρι τον Οκτώβρη για την κατασκευή; Υποχρεούνται να ενεργοποιήσουν τις καμπίνες έως και τον Δεκέμβρη του έτους άρα θεωρητικά μπορούν και μετά τον Οκτώβρη αρκεί να είναι σε συνενόηση με ΔΕΔΔΗΕ.


Μέχρι 6 Οκτωβρίου είναι η διορια.
Tα "Q" τα έχει βάλει ο ΟΤΕ σαν χρονοδιάγραμμα. Q2 Q3 Q4 .

----------


## 21706

> Μέχρι 6 Οκτωβρίου είναι η διορια.
> Tα "Q" τα έχει βάλει ο ΟΤΕ σαν χρονοδιάγραμμα. Q2 Q3 Q4 .


Από πού προκύπτει η 6 Οκτωβρίου;

----------


## pankostas

Από την 1η σελίδα του παρόντος,Απόφαση της ΕΕΤΤ. Δεν τα γράφουμε τυχαια.
Τώρα ποιες θα λειτουργήσουν μέχρι τότε, είναι άλλη ιστορια.

- - - Updated - - -

Εδώ.....

----------


## jkoukos

Λάθος το κατάλαβες. Αυτή η αναφορά έχει να κάνει αποκλειστικά με τις 6831 καμπίνες του Παραρτήματος 3.
Στο Παράρτημα 2 που μνημονεύονται αναλυτικά όλα τα αστικά κέντρα και οι 11854 καμπίνες αυτών (μαζί και αυτές του Παραρτήματος 3), αναφέρεται ποιο 4μηνο/έτος θα ενεργοποιηθούν.

----------


## pankostas

Η απάντηση μου είναι στην ερώτηση του 21706 κι του GeorgeH, σχετικά με την αναφορά του Poka για την 6η Οκτωβρίου, που ανέφερε 2-3 ποστ πιο πισω.
Ότι εκεί αναγράφεται η 6 Οκτωβρίου. Αυτο μονο γραφω. Δεν αναφέρω κάτι για καμπίνες.
Απλώς επισήμανα που αναγράφεται η 6 Οκτωβρίου. Αυτό...
Σχετικά με τα Q , η δική μου καμπίνα γράφει Q4 , αλλά είναι και στο παράρτημα 3 , που αναφέρει 6 Οκτωβριου. Και πολλές άλλες καμπίνες βεβαια.
Απλώς δεν συμπλήρωσα στο προηγουμενο μου σχόλιο για τη διορία ότι αφορά τις 6+ χιλιαδες καμπινες.... ΟΚ
Ναι και η διορία Q2 Q3 Q4 δεν είναι του ΟΤΕ. Είναι επιβεβλημένη από την ΕΕΤΤ. Έχεις δικιο.

----------


## GeorgeH

> Μέχρι 6 Οκτωβρίου είναι η διορια.
> Tα "Q" τα έχει βάλει ο ΟΤΕ σαν χρονοδιάγραμμα. Q2 Q3 Q4 .


Οκ παρανόησις. Δεν αναφερόμουν στην διορία της Α' φάσης (6/10/2017) αλλά στο αν γενικά το τρίμηνο πχ Q4 είναι από Οκτώβρη έως και Δεκέμβρη.
Και είναι τέταρτο του έτους όπερ σημαίνει 3μηνο όχι 4μηνο.

----------


## pankostas

Ναι έχεις δίκιο . Σίγουρα το Q4 πιάνει μέχρι Δεκέμβριο.
Απλώς αν δεις πχ. την Κατερίνη έχει Q4 όλες τις 134 καμπίνες της Κατερίνης που θα αλλαχθουν.
Αλλά όλες αυτές οι 134 βρίσκονται στο παράρτημα 3, που είναι για 6 Οκτωβρίου.
Πάντως ο Jkoukos ,όντως γνωρίζει αρκετα. Και απαντάει πάντα σε όλους.

----------


## Pokas

> Από που βγαίνει ότι το Q4 σημαίνει ότι χρονικά δεσμύονται μέχρι τον Οκτώβρη για την κατασκευή; Υποχρεούνται να ενεργοποιήσουν τις καμπίνες έως και τον Δεκέμβρη του έτους άρα θεωρητικά μπορούν και μετά τον Οκτώβρη αρκεί να είναι σε συνενόηση με ΔΕΔΔΗΕ.


Το κομμα (,) για αυτο υπαρχει στην προταση μου. Χρονικα δεσμευονται μονο για την κατασκευη μεχρι Οκτωβριο, αυτο εννοω.

----------


## jkoukos

> Η απάντηση μου είναι στην ερώτηση του 21706 κι του GeorgeH, σχετικά με την αναφορά του Poka για την 6η Οκτωβρίου, που ανέφερε 2-3 ποστ πιο πισω.
> Ότι εκεί αναγράφεται η 6 Οκτωβρίου. Αυτο μονο γραφω. Δεν αναφέρω κάτι για καμπίνες.
> Απλώς επισήμανα που αναγράφεται η 6 Οκτωβρίου. Αυτό...
> Σχετικά με τα Q , η δική μου καμπίνα γράφει Q4 , αλλά είναι και στο παράρτημα 3 , που αναφέρει 6 Οκτωβριου. Και πολλές άλλες καμπίνες βεβαια.
> Απλώς δεν συμπλήρωσα στο προηγουμενο μου σχόλιο για τη διορία ότι αφορά τις 6+ χιλιαδες καμπινες.... ΟΚ
> Ναι και η διορία Q2 Q3 Q4 δεν είναι του ΟΤΕ. Είναι επιβεβλημένη από την ΕΕΤΤ. Έχεις δικιο.


Αν κι έκανες edit στο μήνυμα, η αναφορά σου είναι σωστή μόνο για το Παράρτημα 3 και όχι για όλες τις καμπίνες, όπως εννοείς με τον τρόπο που το έγραψες. Εκεί αποσκοπούσε αυτό που έγραψα.

Επίσης (γενικό αυτό), η απόφαση δεν αναφέρει πότε θα ενεργοποιηθούν οι καμπίνες, αλλά πότε θα αναβαθμισθούν. Η παροχή υπηρεσίας είναι άλλο θέμα και μάλιστα στην απόφαση αναφέρει ότι ο ΟΤΕ οφείλει να ενημερώσει την ΕΕΤΤ μέχρι 20 Οκτώβρη για τις καμπίνες που θα έχει αναβαθμίσει μέχρι 6 Οκτώβρη. Άρα παροχή υπηρεσίας θα έχουμε αργότερα. Βέβαια υπάρχει πιθανότητα σταδιακά να δίνει σκέτο VDSL με το Vectoring να ακολουθήσει μετέπειτα.

----------


## Pokas

> Αν κι έκανες edit στο μήνυμα, η αναφορά σου είναι σωστή μόνο για το Παράρτημα 3 και όχι για όλες τις καμπίνες, όπως εννοείς με τον τρόπο που το έγραψες. Εκεί αποσκοπούσε αυτό που έγραψα.
> 
> Επίσης (γενικό αυτό), η απόφαση δεν αναφέρει πότε θα ενεργοποιηθούν οι καμπίνες, αλλά πότε θα αναβαθμισθούν. Η παροχή υπηρεσίας είναι άλλο θέμα και μάλιστα στην απόφαση αναφέρει ότι ο ΟΤΕ οφείλει να ενημερώσει την ΕΕΤΤ μέχρι 20 Οκτώβρη για τις καμπίνες που θα έχει αναβαθμίσει μέχρι 6 Οκτώβρη. Άρα παροχή υπηρεσίας θα έχουμε αργότερα. Βέβαια υπάρχει πιθανότητα σταδιακά να δίνει σκέτο VDSL με το Vectoring να ακολουθήσει μετέπειτα.


Σε μενα αναφερεσαι; μπερδευτηκα, παντως jkoukos το excel αναφερει "τριμηνο ενεργοποιησης vectoring"

----------


## jkoukos

Όχι, είχα ξεχάσει την παράθεση και την έβαλα τελικά. Πάντα μπερδεύομαι όταν ξεκινώ να γράψω κάτι σε άλλο tab και για Χ λόγους απαντώ τελικά αργότερα γιατί είχα άλλη δουλειά ενδιάμεσα.

----------


## Pokas

Τωρα βγηκε η αναφορα σου jkoukos, all okay

- - - Updated - - -

Sorry, νομιζα οτι φταιει το inet μου ειμαι καπου με πολυ χαλια συνδεση

----------


## cyberten

> Οταν λες ΑΚ vectoring ready τι εννοείς; υπηρεσίες απο ΑΚ ή καμπίνες που ανήκουν σε συγκεκριμένο ΑΚ γιατί το 1ο δεν θα γίνει μάλλον ποτέ.


To 2o. Φαντάζομαι ότι πέραν των εργασιών επί του πεδίου απαιτείται και εργασία (ίσως με εγκατάσταση νέων καρτών) εντός των ΑΚ που θα τοποθετήσουν τις νέες καμπίνες που αναφέρονται στο σχετικό excel.

- - - Updated - - -




> Επίσης (γενικό αυτό), η απόφαση δεν αναφέρει πότε θα ενεργοποιηθούν οι καμπίνες, αλλά πότε θα αναβαθμισθούν. Η παροχή υπηρεσίας είναι άλλο θέμα και μάλιστα στην απόφαση αναφέρει ότι ο ΟΤΕ οφείλει να ενημερώσει την ΕΕΤΤ μέχρι 20 Οκτώβρη για τις καμπίνες που θα έχει αναβαθμίσει μέχρι 6 Οκτώβρη. Άρα παροχή υπηρεσίας θα έχουμε αργότερα. Βέβαια υπάρχει πιθανότητα σταδιακά να δίνει σκέτο VDSL με το Vectoring να ακολουθήσει μετέπειτα.


Μου φαίνεται εξαιρετικά δύσκολο να δώσουν την υπηρεσία τον Οκτώβρη (ή και αργότερα) όταν έχουν ήδη μπει στη διαδικασία διαφήμισής της αρκετά νωρίτερα με το καινούριο site (από ότι κατάλαβα από Τ.Υ. έως καλοκαίρι θα έχει ήδη "ανέβει"). Ίσως κάνω λάθος, δεν το αποκλείω!

----------


## Pokas

> To 2o. Φαντάζομαι ότι πέραν των εργασιών επί του πεδίου απαιτείται και εργασία (ίσως με εγκατάσταση νέων καρτών) εντός των ΑΚ που θα τοποθετήσουν τις νέες καμπίνες που αναφέρονται στο σχετικό excel.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Μου φαίνεται εξαιρετικά δύσκολο να δώσουν την υπηρεσία τον Οκτώβρη (ή και αργότερα) όταν έχουν ήδη μπει στη διαδικασία διαφήμισής της αρκετά νωρίτερα με το καινούριο site (από ότι κατάλαβα από Τ.Υ. έως καλοκαίρι θα έχει ήδη "ανέβει"). Ίσως κάνω λάθος, δεν το αποκλείω!


Δεν θα δωθει ποτε Vectoring απο Ακ, μην ελπιζεις.

Στο δευτερο σκελος της προτασης σου, ο ΟΤΕ, η η ΕΕΤΤ στο excel αναφερει "τριμηνο ενεργοποιησης vectoring" για καθε καμπινα ΑΚ που εχει αναλαβει ο ΟΤΕ δεν βλεπω το πως αυτο μπορει να αλλαξει. Εχει μεσα καμπινες που ηδη δινουν υπηρεσια VDSL εδω και χρονια και Τις βαζει για το 2019, εχει μεσα και καμπινες οι οποιες ουτε καν εχουν τοποθετηθει μεχρι σημερα που μιλαμε και τις εχει για ενεργοποιηση τελευταιο τριμηνο του ετους. 
Ισως εχει να κανει με προμηθεια εξοπλισμου, δηλαδη οι νεες καμπινες εχουν ηδη καρτες vectoring και οι παλαιες ισως θελουν αναβαθμιση, η απλα ετσι βαλανε τον προγραμματισμο...

- - - Updated - - -

Αλλαξες το μηνυμα σου και εγω απανταω πριν την αλλαγη....

----------


## jkoukos

> Μου φαίνεται εξαιρετικά δύσκολο να δώσουν την υπηρεσία τον Οκτώβρη (ή και αργότερα) όταν έχουν ήδη μπει στη διαδικασία διαφήμισής της αρκετά νωρίτερα με το καινούριο site (από ότι κατάλαβα από Τ.Υ. έως καλοκαίρι θα έχει ήδη "ανέβει"). Ίσως κάνω λάθος, δεν το αποκλείω!


Αναφέρεσαι σε σκέτο VDSL ή με Vectoring; Διότι πρόκειται για 2 διαφορετικές υπηρεσίες. Ο κανονισμός αφορά την δεύτερη.
Επίσης ως νέα υπηρεσία ακολουθεί κάποιους κανόνες, που προβλέπουν διάθεση της υπηρεσίας στη λιανική, τουλάχιστον 4 μήνες από την στιγμή που υπάρχουν εγκεκριμένα πακέτα στην χοντρική. Μέχρι σήμερα δεν υπάρχουν τέτοια, οπότε κάνε τους υπολογισμούς.

----------


## Pokas

> Αναφέρεσαι σε σκέτο VDSL ή με Vectoring; Διότι πρόκειται για 2 διαφορετικές υπηρεσίες. Ο κανονισμός αφορά την δεύτερη.
> Επίσης ως νέα υπηρεσία ακολουθεί κάποιους κανόνες, που προβλέπουν διάθεση της υπηρεσίας στη λιανική, τουλάχιστον 4 μήνες από την στιγμή που υπάρχουν εγκεκριμένα πακέτα στην χοντρική. Μέχρι σήμερα δεν υπάρχουν τέτοια, οπότε κάνε τους υπολογισμούς.


Jkoukos, αυτο πραγματικα ηθελα να το θεσω σαν ερωτηση εδω, το αν χρειαζεται η παρελευση τετραμηνου, νομιζα οτι λογω νεου κανονισμου( vectoring) και βασει του πινακα των καμπινων με τριμηνο ενεργοποιησεων οτι δεν θα γινει!

----------


## pankostas

> Αν κι έκανες edit στο μήνυμα, η αναφορά σου είναι σωστή μόνο για το Παράρτημα 3 και όχι για όλες τις καμπίνες, όπως εννοείς με τον τρόπο που το έγραψες. Εκεί αποσκοπούσε αυτό που έγραψα.
> 
> Επίσης (γενικό αυτό), η απόφαση δεν αναφέρει πότε θα ενεργοποιηθούν οι καμπίνες, αλλά πότε θα αναβαθμισθούν. Η παροχή υπηρεσίας είναι άλλο θέμα και μάλιστα στην απόφαση αναφέρει ότι ο ΟΤΕ οφείλει να ενημερώσει την ΕΕΤΤ μέχρι 20 Οκτώβρη για τις καμπίνες που θα έχει αναβαθμίσει μέχρι 6 Οκτώβρη. Άρα παροχή υπηρεσίας θα έχουμε αργότερα. Βέβαια υπάρχει πιθανότητα σταδιακά να δίνει σκέτο VDSL με το Vectoring να ακολουθήσει μετέπειτα.


Ναι έκανα edit , για να γράψω ότι έχεις δικιο. Και ότι σε έχω σε εκτίμηση! Αυτο...  :Smile:

----------


## jkoukos

> Jkoukos, αυτο πραγματικα ηθελα να το θεσω σαν ερωτηση εδω, το αν χρειαζεται η παρελευση τετραμηνου, νομιζα οτι λογω νεου κανονισμου( vectoring) και βασει του πινακα των καμπινων με τριμηνο ενεργοποιησεων οτι δεν θα γινει!


Το 4μηνο προβλέπεται από τον εν ισχύ κανονισμό. Το ίδιο προβλέπεται και στον καινούργιο VLU/FTTx (C/B/H), που θα ισχύει από εδώ και πέρα για όλους του παρόχους που θα παρέχουν υπηρεσία χοντρικής στα νέα δίκτυα. Η διαβούλευση έκλεισε 10 Απρίλη και αναμένεται η τελική μορφή κι έγκριση, μετά τα σχόλια των παρόχων.
Σε κάθε περίπτωση, εκτιμώ ότι διάθεση του Vectoring θα δούμε προς το τέλος του έτους, καθώς πρέπει να κανονισθούν αρκετά ακόμη πράγματα απ' όλους τους εμπλεκόμενους. Ακόμη πρέπει να καθορισθούν τα πακέτα των ταχυτήτων και ποιο περίπου κόστος θα έχουν (αξίζει να διαβάσει κανείς την απάντηση του ΟΤΕ).

----------


## Pokas

> Το 4μηνο προβλέπεται από τον εν ισχύ κανονισμό. Το ίδιο προβλέπεται και στον καινούργιο VLU/FTTx (C/B/H), που θα ισχύει από εδώ και πέρα για όλους του παρόχους που θα παρέχουν υπηρεσία χοντρικής στα νέα δίκτυα. Η διαβούλευση έκλεισε 10 Απρίλη και αναμένεται η τελική μορφή κι έγκριση, μετά τα σχόλια των παρόχων.
> Σε κάθε περίπτωση, εκτιμώ ότι διάθεση του Vectoring θα δούμε προς το τέλος του έτους, καθώς πρέπει να κανονισθούν αρκετά ακόμη πράγματα απ' όλους τους εμπλεκόμενους. Ακόμη πρέπει να καθορισθούν τα πακέτα των ταχυτήτων και ποιο περίπου κόστος θα έχουν (αξίζει να διαβάσει κανείς την απάντηση του ΟΤΕ).


 Εχεις το λινκ προχειρο;

----------


## jkoukos

Δες το link με τα σχόλια.

Σε άλλα νέα, πήρε λίγες μέρες παράταση η προθεσμία που είχαν οι άλλοι πάροχοι να αιτηθούν τα αστικά κέντρα που ενδιαφέρονται για να αναλάβουν αναβάθμιση των καμπίνων κατά την Β φάση ανάθεσης. Νέα ημερομηνία τελικής προθεσμίας ορίστηκε η 2 Μαΐου.

----------


## Pokas

> Δες το link με τα σχόλια.
> 
> Σε άλλα νέα, πήρε λίγες μέρες παράταση η προθεσμία που είχαν οι άλλοι πάροχοι να αιτηθούν τα αστικά κέντρα που ενδιαφέρονται για να αναλάβουν αναβάθμιση των καμπίνων κατά την Β φάση ανάθεσης. Νέα ημερομηνία τελικής προθεσμίας ορίστηκε η 2 Μαΐου.


Thanks !  :One thumb up:

----------


## GeorgeH

> Το 4μηνο προβλέπεται από τον εν ισχύ κανονισμό. Το ίδιο προβλέπεται και στον καινούργιο VLU/FTTx (C/B/H), που θα ισχύει από εδώ και πέρα για όλους του παρόχους που θα παρέχουν υπηρεσία χοντρικής στα νέα δίκτυα. Η διαβούλευση έκλεισε 10 Απρίλη και αναμένεται η τελική μορφή κι έγκριση, μετά τα σχόλια των παρόχων.
> Σε κάθε περίπτωση, εκτιμώ ότι διάθεση του Vectoring θα δούμε προς το τέλος του έτους, καθώς πρέπει να κανονισθούν αρκετά ακόμη πράγματα απ' όλους τους εμπλεκόμενους. Ακόμη πρέπει να καθορισθούν τα πακέτα των ταχυτήτων και ποιο περίπου κόστος θα έχουν (αξίζει να διαβάσει κανείς την απάντηση του ΟΤΕ).


Ενδιαφέρον! Οπότε ο ΟΤΕ :
1) δε θέλει οι ανταγωνιστές του να μοσχοπουλάνε τις ίδιες ταχύτητες αλλά σε FTTH/FTTB 
2) δε θέλει να πληρώνει υποδομή για σύνδεση στον τελικό χρήστη όταν αγοράζει αυτός χονδρική
3) θέλει να γίνει αναπροσαρμογή στα SLA 
4) θέλει να δώσει λιανική το 100αρι στο 2μηνο πάνω μετά τη χονδρική
5) δε θέλει πολλά πακέτα πέρα από τα 3 βασικά και ακόμα 1 που θα είναι το μαξ (για vectoring). 
6) γκρινιάζει για τυχόν περιορισμό μόνο σε GPON
7) θέλει να μην αλλάξει το καθεστώς που κάνει κουμάντο μόνο αυτός (ως προς τον έλεγχο διαθεσιμότητας/πόρτας)
8) θέλει ως χαμηλή ταχύτητα υπηρεσίας να (συνεχίσει) να θεωρείται μείωση της τάξης του 30% και πλέον 
9) προτείνει, χωρίς ενημέρωση να κόβει ταχύτητα αν ο μη εγκεκριμένος εξοπλισμός του χρήστη δημιουργεί προβλήματα
κλπ κλπ

----------


## cyberten

> Δεν θα δωθει ποτε Vectoring απο Ακ, μην ελπιζεις.


 Αναφερόμουν μόνο σε Vectoring από υπαίθριες καμπίνες





> Αλλαξες το μηνυμα σου και εγω απανταω πριν την αλλαγη....


 Δυστυχώς, συμβαίνει όχι εσκεμμένα...  :Sorry:  


Γενικότερα στο μυαλό μου υπάρχει το ερώτημα "Αν ένα ΑΚ και οι καμπίνες του είναι έτοιμα να δώσουν Vectoring πριν την καταληκτική ημ/νία του Οκτώβρη, πότε θα διατεθεί η υπηρεσία στο κοινό; Αυτό με το 4 μηνο ούτε κι εγώ το γνώριζα οφείλω να επισημάνω... Επίσης διάβασα τα σχόλια των παρόχων αλλά δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω ποια είναι η 'Nevapark' γνωρίζει κανείς; Τέλος αν το έχω οριοθετήσει σωστά στο μυαλό μου (θελω τη γνωμη σας) λέει (ειδικά ο ΟΤΕ) πως στα κέντρα που έχει αναλάβει ένας Π.Π. ο μόνος τρόπος να δώσει Vectoring ένας εναλλακτικός πάροχος εφόσον δεν αγοράζει χοντρική από αυτόν είναι με FTTH/FTTB?

----------


## jkoukos

> Γενικότερα στο μυαλό μου υπάρχει το ερώτημα "Αν ένα ΑΚ και οι καμπίνες του είναι έτοιμα να δώσουν Vectoring πριν την καταληκτική ημ/νία του Οκτώβρη, πότε θα διατεθεί η υπηρεσία στο κοινό; Αυτό με το 4 μηνο ούτε κι εγώ το γνώριζα οφείλω να επισημάνω... Τέλος διάβασα τα σχόλια των παρόχων αλλά δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω ποια είναι η 'Nevapark', γνωρίζει κανείς;


"Αν οι καμπίνες ενός ΑΚ είναι έτοιμες να δώσουν Vectoring" είναι η σωστή διατύπωση, καθώς από ΑΚ δεν θα παρέχεται Vectoring. Καταλαβαίνω ωστόσο τι εννοείς.
Υποχρεούται ο ΟΤΕ μέχρι 20 Οκτώβρη να ενημερώσει ποιες καμπίνες θα έχουν αναβαθμισθεί έως τις 6 Οκτώβρη σε τεχνολογία Vectoring.
Υποχρεούται ο ΟΤΕ τουλάχιστον 4 μήνες πριν την λιανική διάθεση μιας νέας υπηρεσίας (π.χ. Vectoring), να έχει αιτηθεί και να έχουν εγκριθεί τα αντίστοιχα πακέτα στη χοντρική.
Ας πούμε λοιπόν ότι τέλος του μήνα το ζητά ο ΟΤΕ και αμέσως έχουμε έγκριση. Οπότε λιανική θα έχουμε από Σεπτέμβρη και μετά.

Όμως επειδή μιλάμε πλέον για νέες τεχνολογίες οι οποίες θα παρέχονται αργότερα και από άλλους παρόχους, αναμένεται ο νέος κανονισμός που ακόμη δεν έχει ολοκληρωθεί. Οπότε πάμε σίγουρα για μετά τον Οκτώβρη και το πόσο μετά, εξαρτάται από το πόσο γρήγορα θα γίνουν οι διαδικασίες απ' όλους τους εμπλεκόμενους φορείς και εταιρείες. Σήμερα κανείς δεν μπορεί να δώσει απάντηση και μόνο εκτιμήσεις κάνουμε.

Όλα τα παραπάνω αφορούν το Vectoring. Υπάρχει όμως δυνατότητα ο ΟΤΕ εφόσον το θέλει, να παρέχει υπηρεσία VDSL από αυτές τις καμπίνες, άσχετα πότε θα δοθεί έγκριση για το Vectoring.

Όσον αφορά την Nevapark, εκτιμώ ότι ενδιαφέρεται να αναλάβει την σχεδίαση και υλοποίηση του Κεντρικού Πληροφοριακού Συστήματος WCRM, μέσω του οποίου θα γίνεται όλη η διαδικασία και η λειτουργία των συνδέσεων. Οποιοσδήποτε μπορούσε να εκφέρει γνώμη και προτάσεις κι η Nevapark που έχει υλοποιήσει (σε συνεργασία με την Telecordia) το σύστημα φορητότητας μέσω της Εθνικής Βάσης Δεδομένων Αναφοράς Φορητότητας (ΕΒΔΑΦ), βρήκε ευκαιρία να θέσει την δικιά της άποψη και να υπενθυμίσει την παρουσία της.

----------


## cyberten

> "Αν οι καμπίνες ενός ΑΚ είναι έτοιμες να δώσουν Vectoring" είναι η σωστή διατύπωση, καθώς από ΑΚ δεν θα παρέχεται Vectoring. Καταλαβαίνω ωστόσο τι εννοείς.


Συγνώμη που επανέρχομαι αλλά όπως το διατυπώνεις αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι στο ΑΚ δεν απαιτείται υποδομή οποιασδήποτε μορφής για το Vectoring αλλά όλα γίνονται στις υπαίθριες καμπίνες. Είναι πράγματι έτσι; Αν είναι έτσι οι οπτικές ίνες που έρχονται από τις καμπίνες στο ΑΚ δεν "πέφτουν" πάνω σε κάποιο εξοπλισμό που τις συγκεντρώνει όλες μαζί (δεν ξέρω πως μπορεί να το λένε) για να φύγει μια μόνο μεγαλύτερης χωρητικότητας ίνα από το ΑΚ προς κάποιο περισσότερο 'κεντρικό σημείο'; Δεν θα ήθελα να φανταστώ ότι δεν γίνεται κάτι τέτοιο αλλά ότι απαιτείται η παρουσία του προαναφερόμενου εξοπλισμού. Δεν το κρύβω αλλά είμαι αδαής επί του θέματος.

Το σχόλιο για τη Nevapark δεν το έβαλα μόνο επειδή δεν την έχω ακουστά αλλά γιατί μου έκανε εντύπωση και το γεγονός ότι η Wind-Voda δεν έστειλαν κάτι και υποψιάστηκα ότι θα μπορούσε να της εκπροσωπεί με "κάποιον τρόπο".

----------


## jkoukos

Τα αστικά κέντρα συνδέονται με τις εγκαταστάσεις των παρόχων μέσω οπτικής ίνας. Μέσω αυτής βγαίνουμε στο διαδίκτυο.
Το τι υπάρχει πριν την οπτική ίνα προς την δικιά μας πλευρά είναι αδιάφορο. Σήμερα έχουμε DSLAM με ADSL ή VDSL εξοπλισμό. Αύριο με Vectoring ή κάτι άλλο.
Εφόσον το DSLAM είναι στις καμπίνες, αναγκαστικά συνδέεται το αστικό κέντρο με αυτές με οπτική ίνα. Ουσιαστικά όμως είναι μια προέκταση και τίποτα παραπάνω.
Με απλά λόγια ο συγχρονισμός στην όποια υπηρεσία γίνεται στο DSLAM (όπου κι αν είναι αυτό), αλλά η πρόσβαση στο διαδίκτυο γίνεται μέσω της οπτικής ίνας από τις εγκαταστάσεις του παρόχου, που δεν βρίσκονται στο αστικό κέντρο.

Στο αρχείο εμφανίζονται μόνο οι απαντήσεις που δεν τις έχουν χαρακτηρίσει εμπιστευτικές. Δεν σημαίνει απαραίτητα ότι δεν έχουν απαντήσει οι άλλοι. Πάντα ίσχυε αυτό.

----------


## ASFE

Μια ερωτησουλα ασχετου.
Αυτη η νεα τεχνολογια θα θελει ειδικο ρουτερ?

----------


## jkoukos

Χρειάζεται η συσκευή να υποστηρίζει το πρότυπο G.993.5 (G.Vector ή Vectoring).
Φυσικά οι συσκευές που θα δίνουν οι πάροχοι θα το υποστηρίζουν (όπως τα 2 Speedport του ΟΤΕ) και γι' αυτές του εμπορίου πρέπει να αναζητούμε αναφορά του προτύπου στα τεχνικά χαρακτηριστικά.

----------


## Hetfield

Σαφως.

----------


## ASFE

Το ρωτησα γιατι ειναι να αλλαξω το ρουτερ μου αυτες τις μερες..
Πολυ χρησιμη λοιπον η απαντηση σας.

----------


## JOHNMORE

> Χρειάζεται η συσκευή να υποστηρίζει το πρότυπο G.993.5 (G.Vector ή Vectoring).
> Φυσικά οι συσκευές που θα δίνουν οι πάροχοι θα το υποστηρίζουν (όπως τα 2 Speedport του ΟΤΕ) και γι' αυτές του εμπορίου πρέπει να αναζητούμε αναφορά του προτύπου στα τεχνικά χαρακτηριστικά.


συνεπώς μιλάμε για VDSL-2 ταυτόχρονα με G.993.5 (G.vector ή Vectoring)....... σωστά?

γνωρίζει κανείς όμως αν θα δίνει & dual band με 5Ghz @AC γιατί πλέον οι περισσότερες συσκευές (κινητά, τηλεοράσεις κλπ) το υποστηρίζουν!
στο εμπόριο υπάρχει κάποιο στην Ελλάδα που να τα υποστηρίζει όλα αυτά?

νομίζω αγορά οποιοδήποτε άλλου χωρίς vector G.993.5 & 5Ghz AC δεν αξίζει!!!

τέλος θα τα κάνει όλα ΕυρυΖωνικά με VOIP τηλεφωνία? ή μπορεί να συνυπάρξει το PSTN?

----------


## uncharted

> συνεπώς μιλάμε για VDSL-2 ταυτόχρονα με G.993.5 (G.vector ή Vectoring)....... σωστά?
> 
> γνωρίζει κανείς όμως αν θα δίνει & dual band με 5Ghz @AC γιατί πλέον οι περισσότερες συσκευές (κινητά, τηλεοράσεις κλπ) το υποστηρίζουν!
> στο εμπόριο υπάρχει κάποιο στην Ελλάδα που να τα υποστηρίζει όλα αυτά?
> 
> νομίζω αγορά οποιοδήποτε άλλου χωρίς vector G.993.5 & 5Ghz AC δεν αξίζει!!!
> 
> τέλος θα τα κάνει όλα ΕυρυΖωνικά με VOIP τηλεφωνία? ή μπορεί να συνυπάρξει το PSTN?


Οι παροχοι αγοραζουν την φθηνοτερη σαβουρα που θα βρουν... αρα το ξεχνας το 5 GHz WiFi.

Aftermarket routers με 5 GHz υπαρχουν αρκετα, με το αναλογο αντιτιμο ομως (απο €100 και ανω συνηθως).

----------


## ASFE

Μπορει καποιος να μας δωσει 2-3 λινκς με τετοια ρουτερ? * G.993.5 (G.vector ή Vectoring)*

----------


## sdikr

> Οι παροχοι αγοραζουν την φθηνοτερη σαβουρα που θα βρουν... αρα το ξεχνας το 5 GHz WiFi.
> 
> Aftermarket routers με 5 GHz υπαρχουν αρκετα, με το αναλογο αντιτιμο ομως (απο €100 και ανω συνηθως).


Μην είσαι τόσο απόλυτος
Speedport w724v

----------


## slalom

> Μπορει καποιος να μας δωσει 2-3 λινκς με τετοια ρουτερ? * G.993.5 (G.vector ή Vectoring)*


Τα Fritz

https://en.avm.de/products/fritzbox/fritzbox-7490/

----------


## jkoukos

Από TP-Link με μια πρώτη ματιά TD-W9970, TD-W9970, Archer VR200, VR600. Φαντάζομαι θα έχει και άλλα.
Όλες οι εταιρείες πρέπει να έχουν μοντέλα, οπότε βόλτα στις ιστοσελίδες κι έλεγχο των χαρακτηριστικών.

----------


## Pokas

> συνεπώς μιλάμε για VDSL-2 ταυτόχρονα με G.993.5 (G.vector ή Vectoring)....... σωστά?
> 
> γνωρίζει κανείς όμως αν θα δίνει & dual band με 5Ghz @AC γιατί πλέον οι περισσότερες συσκευές (κινητά, τηλεοράσεις κλπ) το υποστηρίζουν!
> στο εμπόριο υπάρχει κάποιο στην Ελλάδα που να τα υποστηρίζει όλα αυτά?
> 
> νομίζω αγορά οποιοδήποτε άλλου χωρίς vector G.993.5 & 5Ghz AC δεν αξίζει!!!
> 
> τέλος θα τα κάνει όλα ΕυρυΖωνικά με VOIP τηλεφωνία? ή μπορεί να συνυπάρξει το PSTN?


Ο ΟΤΕ έχει δηλώσει οι μέχρι το 2018 το δίκτυο θα είναι All-IP οπότε PSTN τελος, ολοι οι πάροχοι θα ακολουθήσουν, απλά αργότερα.

----------


## uncharted

> Μην είσαι τόσο απόλυτος
> Speedport w724v


Δωρον-αδωρον το dual band αν ισχυει αυτο:

https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...=1#post5273116

_"__Παρατήρησα επίσης πως δεν μπορεί να έχει ταυτόχρονη εκπομπή σε 2.4 και 5Ghz"

_Υπαρχει αλλο μοντελο με 5 GHz WiFi?

----------


## sdikr

> Δωρον-αδωρον το dual band αν ισχυει αυτο:
> 
> https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...=1#post5273116
> 
> _"__Παρατήρησα επίσης πως δεν μπορεί να έχει ταυτόχρονη εκπομπή σε 2.4 και 5Ghz"
> 
> _Υπαρχει αλλο μοντελο με 5 GHz WiFi?


Δεν ξέρω να σου απαντήσω, απλά απάντησα στο ότι δεν υπάρχει κάποιο με 5Ghz  ασύρματο

----------


## Ripper18

> Δωρον-αδωρον το dual band αν ισχυει αυτο:
> 
> https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...=1#post5273116
> 
> _"__Παρατήρησα επίσης πως δεν μπορεί να έχει ταυτόχρονη εκπομπή σε 2.4 και 5Ghz"
> 
> _Υπαρχει αλλο μοντελο με 5 GHz WiFi?


Το ASUS AC52U  έχει ταυτόχρονη εκπομπή σε 2.4 και 5Ghz και ITU-T G.993.5 (Vectoring) https://www.asus.com/Networking/DSL-...pecifications/

----------


## uncharted

> Το ASUS AC52U  έχει ταυτόχρονη εκπομπή σε 2.4 και 5Ghz και ITU-T G.993.5 (Vectoring) https://www.asus.com/Networking/DSL-...pecifications/


Το γνωριζω, αλλα δεν το δινει καποιος παροχος μεχρι στιγμης.

----------


## Hetfield

Αργα η γρηγορα ολοι οι παροχοι θα κινηθουν σε υποχρεωτικες customized λυσεις στα routers (οπως κανει ηδη ο ΟΤΕ και η Cyta, ελεω VoIP).
Οποτε γνωμη μου ειναι να κοιτατε προς routers για bridge mode.

Εγω δουλευω σε bridge mode το TP-Link Archer C2 και ειμαι απολυτα ευχαριστημενος - παιζει και στα 5 Ghz.

----------


## stefanos1999

Παιδιά που μπορώ να κοιτάξω το 30-375 καφαο του Κορυδαλλού (από α/κ Αγίας Βαρβάρας παιρνει) τι γίνεται στο vectoring? ούτε vdsl δεν έχει ακόμη.

----------


## adiS

Όπως είχα υποσχεθεί ότι θα ενημερώσω μόλις μίλησα με το 13888(με πήραν τηλέφωνο μετά από την φόρμα επικοινωνίας που έκανα πριν μια βδομάδα) για το αν μπορώ να βάλω vdsl από τις καινούργιες καμπίνες που έχουν μπει στο Κιλκίς.

Όπως με ενημέρωσαν μπορώ και έβαλα την 30αρα με 31€κάτι ευρώ. Το 50άρι μου το έδιναν με 38€(δεν συγκράτησα τα ψιλά) και ξέφευγε πολύ από τα 26€κάτι που πληρώνω τώρα.

----------


## biggeo65

Το upload παρέμεινε στο 1Mbps? Κι αν έχεις download στα 22-24 MBps
σε σχέση με αυτά που έχεις τώρα,για 5€ είναι καλή αναβάθμιση.

----------


## adiS

> Το upload παρέμεινε στο 1Mbps? Κι αν έχεις download στα 22-24 MBps
> σε σχέση με αυτά που έχεις τώρα,για 5€ είναι καλή αναβάθμιση.


Δεν γνωρίζω ακόμα που θα κλειδώσω(η 30άρα έχει upload 2.5 αν δεν κάνω λάθος), μόλις έκλεισα το τηλέφωνο έγραψα το post. Το κακό είναι δεν ρώτησα πότε θα ενεργοποιηθεί. Όταν ενεργοποιηθεί θα ανεβάσω screenshot.

----------


## biggeo65

> Δεν γνωρίζω ακόμα που θα κλειδώσω(η 30άρα έχει upload 2.5 αν δεν κάνω λάθος), μόλις έκλεισα το τηλέφωνο έγραψα το post. Το κακό είναι δεν ρώτησα πότε θα ενεργοποιηθεί. Όταν ενεργοποιηθεί θα ανεβάσω screenshot.


Δεν πιστεύω να έχεις μεγάλη καθυστέρηση αφού μένεις στην ίδια εταιρεία
και κάνεις απλά αναβάθμιση γραμμής. Modem θα σου στείλουν αυτοί ή έχεις;

----------


## adiS

έχω ήδη το Speedport 2 οπότε είμαι οκ και για vectoring  :Smile:  

Ναι και εγώ πιστεύω δεν θα αργήσουν. Εκτός και αν πρέπει να αλλάξουν κάτι στα καφάο.

----------


## biggeo65

Αν το speedport υποστηρίζει vectoring τότε σε 5-6 ώρες θα είσαι εντάξει.
από την στιγμή που θα ασχοληθύν με την αίτηση σου.

----------


## adiS

Αλλάξανε και το site τους.

Σε 3-4 σελίδες πίσω είχα βάλει τι μου έβγαζε την παρα-προηγούμενη εβδομάδα

Τώρα το βγάζει κανονικά διαθέσιμο.

Παλιό:


Νέο:

----------


## biggeo65

Από μη διαθέσιμο σε διαθέσιμο σε 15 μέρες, είναι μια ένδειξη ότι δουλεύουν.
Που σημαίνει στην καμπίνα από την οποία παίρνεις έχουν γίνει οι αλλαγες.
Άρα δεν θα πάρει πολύ η αλλαγή.

----------


## pankostas

> έχω ήδη το Speedport 2 οπότε είμαι οκ και για vectoring  
> 
> Ναι και εγώ πιστεύω δεν θα αργήσουν. Εκτός και αν πρέπει να αλλάξουν κάτι στα καφάο.


Πότε ξεκίνησαν τις εργασίες στην καμπίνα? Είσαι και για vectoring και αν ναι , πότε είναι να ενεργοποιηθεί? 
Μήπως βγάλουμε καμμία άκρη και εμείς, αν θα περιμένουμε το vectoring ή αν θα δοθεί 50αρα νωρίτερα.

----------


## cyberten

> Όπως είχα υποσχεθεί ότι θα ενημερώσω μόλις μίλησα με το 13888(με πήραν τηλέφωνο μετά από την φόρμα επικοινωνίας που έκανα πριν μια βδομάδα) για το αν μπορώ να βάλω vdsl από τις καινούργιες καμπίνες που έχουν μπει στο Κιλκίς.
> 
> Όπως με ενημέρωσαν μπορώ και έβαλα την 30αρα με 31€κάτι ευρώ. Το 50άρι μου το έδιναν με 38€(δεν συγκράτησα τα ψιλά) και ξέφευγε πολύ από τα 26€κάτι που πληρώνω τώρα.


38€ θέλεις να πεις με το τέλος σταθερής, σωστά;;; Γιατί η τιμή της προσφοράς, υπάρχει στην ιστοσελίδα τους, είναι στα 35,5€ για το 2 play με VDSL50.

- - - Updated - - -




> Από μη διαθέσιμο σε διαθέσιμο σε 15 μέρες, είναι μια ένδειξη ότι δουλεύουν.
> Που σημαίνει στην καμπίνα από την οποία παίρνεις έχουν γίνει οι αλλαγες.
> Άρα δεν θα πάρει πολύ η αλλαγή.


Και στις 2 φωτό διαθεσιμο τον βγάζει. Αυτό που θέλει να πει είναι οτι εκρυψαν την εμφανιση του αποτελεσματος για το "vectoring".

----------


## adiS

> Πότε ξεκίνησαν τις εργασίες στην καμπίνα? Είσαι και για vectoring και αν ναι , πότε είναι να ενεργοποιηθεί? 
> Μήπως βγάλουμε καμμία άκρη και εμείς, αν θα περιμένουμε το vectoring ή αν θα δοθεί 50αρα νωρίτερα.


Οι καμπίνες στο Κιλκίς ξεκίνησαν να μπαίνουν το τελευταίο 4-5μηνο δεν θυμάμαι ακριβώς. Για vectoring δεν έχει αναφερθεί τίποτα. Το μόνο που μπορούμε να πάρουμε από τις νέες καμπίνες είναι vdsl 30 και 50. Στην ανακοίνωση ειναι για το Q4 του 2017.




> 38€ θέλεις να πεις με το τέλος σταθερής, σωστά;;; Γιατί η τιμή της προσφοράς, υπάρχει στην ιστοσελίδα τους, είναι στα 35,5€ για το 2 play με VDSL50.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> Και στις 2 φωτό διαθεσιμο τον βγάζει. Αυτό που θέλει να πει είναι οτι εκρυψαν την εμφανιση του αποτελεσματος για το "vectoring".


Ναι τελική τιμή μιλάω 37 και κάτι μου είπαν δεν το συγκράτησα γιατί ξέφευγε.

Ναι με μπέρδευε αυτό το Μη διαθέσιμο γιατί δεν το είχα ξαναδεί.

----------


## Pokas

> Πότε ξεκίνησαν τις εργασίες στην καμπίνα? Είσαι και για vectoring και αν ναι , πότε είναι να ενεργοποιηθεί? 
> Μήπως βγάλουμε καμμία άκρη και εμείς, αν θα περιμένουμε το vectoring ή αν θα δοθεί 50αρα νωρίτερα.


Απο επίσημη πηγή, οταν πάρουν ρεύμα οι καμπίνες που τοποθετούνται θα δώσουν VDSL όπως πάντα, μετά, στον χρόνο που έχουν ενημερώσει την ΕΕΤΤ, θα δώσουν Vectoring.

----------


## Collective_Soul

Στη διαθεσιμοτητα VDSL μου βγαζει και εμενα μια γραμμη πανω απο το VDSL50 που λεει πρεπει να διερευνηθει περισσοτερο (οπως και για vdsl50 και vdsl30)

Αργοτερα στο πεδιο αυτο θα μπει η επιλογη για 100αρα φανταζομαι ;;

----------


## adiS

Δεν υπάρχει κάτι επίσημο. Όλοι φανταζόμαστε ότι θα το αναγράφει εκεί.

Δες αυτό το post από τον @cyberten :

https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...25#post6158025

----------


## ASFE

Δεν με αφηνει καθολου..Λετε να αλλαξει κατι? :Razz:

----------


## adiS

Εμένα μια χαρά δουλεύει  :One thumb up:

----------


## pankostas

> Απο επίσημη πηγή, οταν πάρουν ρεύμα οι καμπίνες που τοποθετούνται θα δώσουν VDSL όπως πάντα, μετά, στον χρόνο που έχουν ενημερώσει την ΕΕΤΤ, θα δώσουν Vectoring.


Πολύ καλό αυτό! Άντε να δουμε...

----------


## Pokas

> Δεν με αφηνει καθολου..Λετε να αλλαξει κατι?


Εμενα το έβγαλε αυτό 2-3 φορές αλλα γενικά δουλεύει.

----------


## cyberten

> Εμενα το έβγαλε αυτό 2-3 φορές αλλα γενικά δουλεύει.


Του έχουμε "ρίξει" τη σελίδα... δεν είναι τίποτα άλλο  :ROFL: !

----------


## adiS

TILT
TILT
TILT
TILT
TILT

----------


## charly130.mk2

DDOS... Αλλά χωρίς το 'κακόβουλο'...

----------


## adiS

Ωρίστε και η vdsl μου  :Smile:  έχει κάποια FEC errors που πριν δεν τα ειχα. Αλλά νομίζω είναι οκ

----------


## pankostas

Τα crc νομίζω είναι σημαντικα. Μια χαρά είσαι! Καλορίζικη!

----------


## cranky

> Τα crc νομίζω είναι σημαντικα.


Σωστό.  :One thumb up:

----------


## adiS

Ναι αυτό έχω διαβάσει και εγώ ότι είναι αυτά που διόρθωσε.

Απορία για το Attainable Rate. Αν είχα βάλει δηλαδή 50άρα το down δεν θα έπιανε 50?

Ευχαριστώ για το καλορίζικη :Smile:

----------


## globalnoise

> Ναι αυτό έχω διαβάσει και εγώ ότι είναι αυτά που διόρθωσε.
> 
> Απορία για το Attainable Rate. Αν είχα βάλει δηλαδή 50άρα το down δεν θα έπιανε 50?
> 
> Ευχαριστώ για το καλορίζικη


Θα έπιανες ~44 με target SNR 8. Σχεδόν ίδια γραμμή έχουμε. Εγώ προτίμησα 50 και ας μην τα πιάνω, καθαρά για το 5ρι upload

----------


## pankostas

Εφόσον το σηκώνει το πορτοφόλι σου, μπορείς να κάνεις μια δοκιμή. Αν σου αρέσει κάθεσαι. Αλλιώς γυρνάς 30αρι.

----------


## adiS

Κατάλαβα  :Smile:  ευχαριστώ πολύ.

Για αρχή θα μείνω στην 30άρα μετά βλέπουμε. 38 ευρώ το μήνα για 50άρα νομίζω είναι πολλά προς το παρόν


Edit

Με ανανέωση τώρα στο attainable έχω γύρω στα 46-47 παίζει δηλαδή

----------


## D_J_V

Το attainable μην το κοιτάτε ειναι μπούρδα. 
Σοβαροί routers δεν το εχουν.

- - - Updated - - -

Βάλε 50αρα και θα σου βγάζει 4998/49999

----------


## ThReSh

Δεν θα έβαζα και το χέρι μου στη φωτιά.

----------


## adiS

Και εγώ δεν ξέρω αλλά το θεωρώ λίγο χαζό να είμαι 200 μέτρα το πολύ από το καφάο και να μην πιάνει 50άρα. Από την άλλη αν δεν δοκιμάσω ποτέ δεν θα ξέρω. Στο μέλλον το βλέπω

----------


## cyberten

> Ωρίστε και η vdsl μου  έχει κάποια FEC errors που πριν δεν τα ειχα. Αλλά νομίζω είναι οκ



Δεν ξέρω αν το attainable είναι "σοβαρό δείγμα" ή όχι ωστόσο φίλε μου σε εσένα το "attainable up" είναι 30Mbps... ενώ το αντίστοιχο down στα 44Mbps (περίπου)  :Whistle: !

----------


## adiS

> Δεν ξέρω αν το attainable είναι "σοβαρό δείγμα" ή όχι ωστόσο φίλε μου σε εσένα το "attainable up" είναι 30Mbps... ενώ το αντίστοιχο down στα 44Mbps (περίπου) !


Εσένα η γραμμή σου είναι καλύτερη! έχεις 1bit παραπάνω από εμένα στο down και 6 στο up!!  :Razz: 

Κατά τα άλλα δεν ξέρω τι γίνεται οπότε το αφήνουμε εδώ απλώς από περιέργεια εσύ τι Attainable έχεις?

----------


## cyberten

> Εσένα η γραμμή σου είναι καλύτερη! έχεις 1bit παραπάνω από εμένα στο down και 6 στο up!! 
> 
> Κατά τα άλλα δεν ξέρω τι γίνεται οπότε το αφήνουμε εδώ απλώς από περιέργεια εσύ τι Attainable έχεις?


Τη στιγμή αυτή τα στατιστικά μου δεν είναι αυτά που υποδεικνύονται στο προφίλ μου αλλά πολύ χαμηλότερα. Αν θυμάμαι καλά το "πραγματικό" είναι στα 23Mbps ενώ το attainable είναι στα 22Mbps. Περιμένω όμως να ενεργοποιηθούν οι νέες καμπίνες για να ποστάρω κάτι αξιόλογο.

----------


## adiS

σου εύχομαι να γίνει γρήγορα η ενεργοποίηση.

Αν και off topic(έτσι και αλλιώς ήμαστε λίγο off topic) εχθές κατάλαβα την διαφορά για το 4Κ και γιατί τόσο καιρό δεν έβλεπα στην τηλεόραση μου.

Με την adsl έπιανε ανάλυση μέχρι 2κ το πολύ(και αυτό μερικές φορές) με 1.4Mb ταχύτητα που είχα. Εχθές την δοκίμασα και ξεκινούσε με 2κ και μετά από λίγο μόλις ανέβαζε buffer πήγαινε 4κ(για youtube μιλάω στα 4Κ videos) Ταχύτητα χρειαζόταν 2.2Mb περίπου

----------


## polakis

Παιδια ειμαι παλαιο φαληρο και εχω το 435 καφαο. Οταν η λιστα λεει φαληρο εννοει παλαιο φαληρο; Εμενα αν ειναι αυτο λεει 2019...Πφφφ

----------


## nkapsa

Kαλησπέρα, ξέρεις κανείς κάτι για Σαλαμίνα? Εμένα στη λίστα λέει ότι θα ενεργοποιηθεί το Q4 2017 αλλά δεν έχω δει να αλλάζουν τα καφάο.

----------


## Pokas

> Kαλησπέρα, ξέρεις κανείς κάτι για Σαλαμίνα? Εμένα στη λίστα λέει ότι θα ενεργοποιηθεί το Q4 2017 αλλά δεν έχω δει να αλλάζουν τα καφάο.


Σύμφωνα με τα όσα ανακοινώθηκαν, ο ΟΤΕ έχει την υποχρέωση να αναβαθμίσει τις καμπίνες στην Σαλαμίνα μέχρι την 06.10.2017. Λογικα θα αρχίσουν κάποια στιγμή και θα τελειώσουν σίγουρα μέχρι αυτή την ημερομηνία.

----------


## Atheros

> Kαλησπέρα, ξέρεις κανείς κάτι για Σαλαμίνα? Εμένα στη λίστα λέει ότι θα ενεργοποιηθεί το Q4 2017 αλλά δεν έχω δει να αλλάζουν τα καφάο.


Πήγαινε μια βόλτα στο δημαρχείο και ρώτα στην τεχνική υπηρεσία άν έχει υποβάλει αίτημα ο ΟΤΕ για εγκατάσταση οπτικών ινών και πότε θα ξεκινήσει άν σου πούνε ναι

----------


## m1john

Ημαρτον για να πανε περαμα σαλαμινα περνανε κατω απ το σπιτι μου και βαζουν καμπινες εκει και εδω τιποτα στο μαγευτικο κερατσινι ελεος.

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

Ο πατέρας μου είπε, ότι αυτές τις μέρες ο ΟΤΕ αναβαθμίζει τις σάπιες καμπίνες που υπάρχουν στη Σπάρτη. Η πιο κοντινή στο πατρικό σπίτι μου, είναι στο δίπλα τετράγωνο (<100 μέτρα). Αυτή τη στιγμή έχουμε μόνο ADSL με 15 Mbps και σε λίγους μήνες πάμε για 100!!  :Worthy:

----------


## Pokas

> Ο πατέρας μου είπε, ότι αυτές τις μέρες ο ΟΤΕ αναβαθμίζει τις σάπιες καμπίνες που υπάρχουν στη Σπάρτη. Η πιο κοντινή στο πατρικό σπίτι μου, είναι στο δίπλα τετράγωνο (<100 μέτρα). Αυτή τη στιγμή έχουμε μόνο ADSL με 15 Mbps και σε λίγους μήνες πάμε για 100!!


"εχουμε μόνο ADSL με 15 Mbps...." ονειρεμένη ταχύτητα για μενα, μακάρι τόσα χρόνια να έπιανα και εγώ τόσο!!

----------


## George98

> "εχουμε μόνο ADSL με 15 Mbps...." ονειρεμένη ταχύτητα για μενα, μακάρι τόσα χρόνια να έπιανα και εγώ τόσο!!


Όντως εγώ με 5Mbps την παλεύω στην Αθήνα

----------


## Pokas

> Όντως εγώ με 5Mbps την παλεύω στην Αθήνα


Δεν την παλεύεις ή την παλεύεις ήθελες να γραψεις;

----------


## George98

> Δεν την παλεύεις ή την παλεύεις ήθελες να γραψεις;


Δεν την παλεύω *  :Razz:

----------


## cyberten

Από την πορεία των εργασιών στο Πέραμα παρατηρώ ότι υπάρχουν τουλάχιστον δύο καμπίνες (οι 806-439 -  http://fttxgr.eu/map?id=459 & 806-429 - http://fttxgr.eu/map?id=4235 ) τις οποίες αν και έχει προγραμματίσει να γίνουν τύπου 'VDSL-Vectoring' ακόμα δεν έχουν αντικατασταθεί (ενώ σχεδόν όλες οι άλλες καμπίνες στην ευρύτερη περοχή έχουν αντικατασταθεί με αρκετές να είναι και ηλεκτροδοτημένες ενώ οι λοιπές αναμένουν) και έχει τοποθετήσει ενδιάμεσα σε αυτές μία νέα καμπίνα (806-901 - http://fttxgr.eu/map?id=4232) η οποία δεν είχε προβλεφθεί. Αν δει κανείς στους συνδέσμους που επισύναψα οι δρόμοι στους οποίου βρίσκονται τοποθετημένες οι δύο προαναφερθείσες καμπίνες είναι πολύ στενοί και εικάζω ότι λόγω δυσκολίας εργασιών η αντικατάστάσή τους εγκαταλείφθηκε και υιοθετήθηκε η λύση της τοποθέτησης μια νέας. Θεωρώ ότι αυτή δεν θα είναι η μόνη περίπτωση σε όλη τη φάση του έργου...

----------


## pankostas

Πολλές καμπίνες οι οποίες βρίσκονται σε στενά πεζοδρόμια, μεταφέρονται μερικά μέτρα πιο μακριά, εκεί που βρίσκουν χωρο. Τώρα αυτό το καινούργιο 901 που λες, όντως μου φινεται περίεργο.
Υπάρχει περίπτωση παιδιά να καταργούν 2 καμπίνες και να τοποθετήσουν 1 καινούργια στη θέση τους?

----------


## Atheros

> Πολλές καμπίνες οι οποίες βρίσκονται σε στενά πεζοδρόμια, μεταφέρονται μερικά μέτρα πιο μακριά, εκεί που βρίσκουν χωρο. Τώρα αυτό το καινούργιο 901 που λες, όντως μου φινεται περίεργο.
> Υπάρχει περίπτωση παιδιά να καταργούν 2 καμπίνες και να τοποθετήσουν 1 καινούργια στη θέση τους?


Βασικά είναι το ίδιο. Ακόμη κι αν διατηρηθούν σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις οι παλαιού τύπου υπαίθριοι κατανεμητές( KV) , τα καλώδια θα περνάνε πρώτα από την καινούρια ενεργή καμπίνα κάπου στην περιοχή ώστε και αυτοί οι κάτοικοι θα έχουν κανονικά διαθεσιμότητα των νέων ταχυτήτων, με μόνη διαφορά ότι θα παρεμβάλλεται το παλιό καφάο ανάμεσα.Μην ανησυχείτε λοιπόν.Έχει υπολογιστεί η ανώτερη τελική απόσταση των χάλκινων καλωδίων που είναι εφικτή χωρίς προβλήματα.

----------


## nikoslykos

Παιδια να ρωτησω, ειδα απο χτες εχουν ξεκινησει και σκαβουν μπροστα απτο καφαο το πεζοδρομιο. Οταν γινεται η αλλαγη γινεται μεγαλη διακοπη υπηρεσιων ;

----------


## cyberten

> Παιδια να ρωτησω, ειδα απο χτες εχουν ξεκινησει και σκαβουν μπροστα απτο καφαο το πεζοδρομιο. Οταν γινεται η αλλαγη γινεται μεγαλη διακοπη υπηρεσιων ;


Στη δική μου περίπτωση δεν παρατήρησα διακοπή υπηρεσίας αλλά σημαντική πτώση ταχύτητας μετά τις 20:00 έως τις 06:00 της επόμενης.

- - - Updated - - -




> Βασικά είναι το ίδιο. Ακόμη κι αν διατηρηθούν σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις οι παλαιού τύπου υπαίθριοι κατανεμητές( KV) , τα καλώδια θα περνάνε πρώτα από την καινούρια ενεργή καμπίνα κάπου στην περιοχή ώστε και αυτοί οι κάτοικοι θα έχουν κανονικά διαθεσιμότητα των νέων ταχυτήτων, με μόνη διαφορά ότι θα παρεμβάλλεται το παλιό καφάο ανάμεσα.Μην ανησυχείτε λοιπόν.Έχει υπολογιστεί η ανώτερη τελική απόσταση των χάλκινων καλωδίων που είναι εφικτή χωρίς προβλήματα.


"Χωράμε" όλοι όμως; Το ερώτημα μπορεί να ακούγεται εύκολο στην απάντηση αλλά θεωρώ πως όχι. Εξηγούμαι: σύμφωνα με τον προγραμματισμό εργασιών θα υπήρχαν 2 νέες καμπίνες ενώ τώρα υπάρχει μόνο μία. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι η μεταβολή στο σχεδιασμό έγινε εκ των υστέρων (δεν ξέρουμε πότε χρονικά όμως πρέπει να είναι πρόσφατα λαμβάνωντας υπόψιν ότι ο προγραμματισμός ανακοινώθηκε το Φεβρουάριο φέτος) και δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο επηρεάζει των υπολογισμό των "εντόσθιων" της καμπίνας. Ένα επιπλέον ερώτημα είναι, τί γίνεται στην περίπτωση που τα καλώδια της μιας από τις δύο παλιές καμπίνες δεν περνάνε από την νέα καμπίνα; Πάλι εξηγούμαι: επειδή η κίνηση αυτή δεν έγινε προγραμματισμένα δεν αποκλείεται να έγινε ό,τι έγινε με βάση το σκεπτικό σου Atheros αλλά στην πράξη να αποδείχτηκε αυτό ανεφάρμοστο... Μερικές φορές σε μεγάλα projects συμβαίνει αυτό!

----------


## Pokas

> "Χωράμε" όλοι όμως; !


Αν εννοείς το termination capacity, ναι.

----------


## nikoslykos

Παιδια φανταζομαι ακομα και να μπει καμπινα vdsl το ADSL δεν βελτιωνεται καθολου ετσι ;

----------


## chrisd

Θα περνεις Αdsl από καμπίνα.

----------


## pankostas

> Θα περνεις Αdsl από καμπίνα.


Δεν είναι απόλυτο αυτό. Μόνο όταν υπάρχει μεγάλο πρόβλημα στην ταχύτητα σε δίνουν adsl από καμπίνα. 
Κατά κανόνα adsl συνεχίζεις να έχεις από το Αστικό κέντρο.

----------


## jkoukos

> Θα περνεις Αdsl από καμπίνα.


Που το στηρίζεις αυτό; Η μέχρι σήμερα πρακτική είναι ότι στις ADSL συνδέσεις δεν αλλάζει κάτι και εξακολουθούν να παρέχονται μέσω αστικού κέντρου.
Βέβαια, υπάρχουν και κάποιες ελάχιστες περιοχές που συμβαίνει αυτό που αναφέρεις, αλλά είναι η ισχνή εξαίρεση που επιβεβαιώνει τον κανόνα.

----------


## Hetfield

Το αν θα περναει η υπηρεσια σου απο καμπινα ή απο Α/Κ ειναι καθαρα θεμα κι επιλογη του παροχου.
Στην υπηρεσια απο καμπινα υπαρχει στανταρ ταριφα.

Ο ΟΤΕ μεχρι στιγμης οπου υπαρχει καμπινα και σοβαρο προβλημα περναει την υπηρεσια απο κει.

----------


## cyberten

> Το αν θα περναει η υπηρεσια σου απο καμπινα ή απο Α/Κ ειναι καθαρα θεμα κι επιλογη του παροχου.
> Στην υπηρεσια απο καμπινα υπαρχει στανταρ ταριφα.
> 
> Ο ΟΤΕ μεχρι στιγμης οπου υπαρχει καμπινα και σοβαρο προβλημα περναει την υπηρεσια απο κει.


Εμπειρικά έχω παρατηρήσει, ακόμα και σε "προβληματικές" συνδέσεις, πως όταν ζητείται από τον πελάτη μετατροπή τηλεφωνίας σε VoIP η σύνδεση του ADSL τερματίζει. Πως γίνεται τώρα αυτό, δεν έχω καταλάβει!

----------


## nikoslykos

Το θεμα εδω που ειμαι ειναι οτι παλιοτερα επιανα 16 - 17mbps και πλεον πιανω οριακα 10. Καθε χρονο χανω και απο λιγο. Μου ειχαν πει παλιοτερα οτι εχει μπαλωθει ο χαλκος στη περιοχη πολλες φορες. Τωρα κατα ποσο ισχυει δε ξερω. Με 15dB attenuation δεν το θεωρω λογικο να εχω τετοια ταχυτητα. Εχω δηλώσει βλαβη απειρες φορες αλλα μου λενε δεν μπορει να γινει τιποτα γιατι ολοι στη περιοχη εδω μεχρι τοσο πιανουν.

----------


## Hetfield

> Το θεμα εδω που ειμαι ειναι οτι παλιοτερα επιανα 16 - 17mbps και πλεον πιανω οριακα 10. Καθε χρονο χανω και απο λιγο. Μου ειχαν πει παλιοτερα οτι εχει μπαλωθει ο χαλκος στη περιοχη πολλες φορες. Τωρα κατα ποσο ισχυει δε ξερω. Με 15dB attenuation δεν το θεωρω λογικο να εχω τετοια ταχυτητα. Εχω δηλώσει βλαβη απειρες φορες αλλα μου λενε δεν μπορει να γινει τιποτα γιατι ολοι στη περιοχη εδω μεχρι τοσο πιανουν.


Δεν ειναι βλαβη, ειναι παρεμβολες απο γειτονες.

----------


## lewton

Συνδρομητής Wind πώς μπορεί να ξέρει αν είναι έτοιμος για vectoring;
Μπορεί να βάζει τη διεύθυνση στο site του ΟΤΕ για να δει;

----------


## adiS

Αυτήν την στιγμή κανείς δεν μπορεί να δει αν είναι έτοιμος για vectoring. Το μόνο που ξέρουμε είναι που θα δώσει ο ΟΤΕ στην πρώτη φάση vectoring σύμφωνα με την λίστα.

Π.χ εδώ στο Κιλκίς έχουν βάλει νέες καμπίνες και δουλεύουν κανονικά. Δίνουν vdsl 30 και 50. Δεν έχει ανακοινωθεί τίποτα άλλο εκτός ότι θα δώσει το 4Q του 17.

----------


## lewton

> Αυτήν την στιγμή κανείς δεν μπορεί να δει αν είναι έτοιμος για vectoring. Το μόνο που ξέρουμε είναι που θα δώσει ο ΟΤΕ στην πρώτη φάση vectoring σύμφωνα με την λίστα.
> 
> Π.χ εδώ στο Κιλκίς έχουν βάλει νέες καμπίνες και δουλεύουν κανονικά. Δίνουν vdsl 30 και 50. Δεν έχει ανακοινωθεί τίποτα άλλο εκτός ότι θα δώσει το 4Q του 17.


Η ερώτηση ήταν κυρίως για να ξέρουμε αν παραγγείλουμε VDSL από την Wind αν θα πάει όντως 50 Mbps ή αν θα κλαίμε τα λεφτά μας. 
Είναι το σπίτι όπου μένει ο αδερφός μου και δεν τον ενδιαφέρει να βάλει 100 Mbps, αλλά θα τον ενδιέφερε να πάει στα 50 Mbps με τα 5,50€/μήνα που χρεώνει η Wind.

----------


## adiS

Θα σου πω παράδειγμα δικό μου σε αυτό που ρωτάς τότε. Γιατί δεν ξέρω αν οι άλλοι πάροχοι θα δώσουν από τις νέες καμπίνες που έβαλε ο ΟΤΕ,vdsl.

Ο γαμπρός μου που μένει από πάνω έχει forthnet. Όταν είδα εγώ ότι μπορώ να βάλω vdsl το έψαξε και αυτός και η forthnet λέει δεν δίνει στην περιοχή vdsl... 

Οπότε ακόμα δεν ξέρουμε τι θα γίνει, μέχρι τώρα δεν έχουν πάρει οι άλλες εταιρείες.

----------


## jkoukos

Αν μιλάς για σύνδεση από αστικό κέντρο, τότε θα συνεχίσει να έχει το 50άρι VDSL.
Αν από την άλλη η σύνδεση είναι από καμπίνα, τότε το σημερινό 50άρι VDSL, αυτόματα θα αναβαθμισθεί σε 50άρι Vectored.
Απλά το θέμα είναι η συσκευή του να υποστηρίζει το Vectoring. Οι συσκευές που δίνει ο ΟΤΕ το υποστηρίζουν, για τους άλλους δεν έχω ιδέα.

----------


## nikoslykos

Παιδια παιζει να ειμαι ΤΟΣΟ γκαντεμης και το ΚΑΦΑΟ που ειναι  παραλληλα με τη πολυκατοικια που βαζουν τωρα τη καμπινα παιζει να μην συνδεομαι σε αυτη.... Πηρα στον ΟΤΕ αλλα δεν μου λενε τον αριθμο ΚΑΦΑΟ που ειμαι συνδεδεμενος...που μπορω να το μαθω ; ειναι βαμενο το παλιο ΚΑΦΑΟ

----------


## cranky

> Πηρα στον ΟΤΕ αλλα δεν μου λενε τον αριθμο ΚΑΦΑΟ που ειμαι συνδεδεμενος...που μπορω να το μαθω ;


Ο αριθμός του kv είναι γραμμένος στον κατανεμητή της πολυκατοικίας σας.
Το «πού» είναι αυτό το kv, είναι άλλη ιστορία.

----------


## nikoslykos

> Ο αριθμός του kv είναι γραμμένος στον κατανεμητή της πολυκατοικίας σας.
> Το «πού» είναι αυτό το kv, είναι άλλη ιστορία.


Αν εννοεις το "κουτι" που ειναι εντος της πολυκατοικιας δεν υπαρχει καν ειναι απλα σκορπια καλωδια. Αυτο εννοεις ; Πηρα στον ΟΤΕ και μου ειπαν οτι ειμαι 650 μετρα μακρια απτο ΚΑΦΑΟ. Παιζει κατι τετοιο ; Εγω καταλαβα οτι εννοουν το κεντρο μαλλον. το ΚΑΦΑΟ που αναφερω μιλαμε ειναι παραληλα με τη πολυκατοικια μας 5 μετρα απο τη πορτα μας.

----------


## cranky

> Αν εννοεις το "κουτι" που ειναι εντος της πολυκατοικιας δεν υπαρχει καν ειναι απλα σκορπια καλωδια. Αυτο εννοεις ;


Ναί, αυτό εννοώ.
Και στο δικό μας, χύμα είναι, αλλα μέσα σε κουτί, και γράφει τον αριθμό στην πόρτα του.
Δές καλύτερα, μήπως το γράφει κάπου.

----------


## nikoslykos

Ισως να μην το εχω προσεξει θα το κοιταξω ! Απλα ρε συ υπαρχει περιπτωση να υπαρχει ΚΑΦΑΟ παραλληλα με τη πολυκατοικια και να ειμαι συνδεδεμενος με αλλο 650 μετρα μακρια ; Του ειπα μηπως εννοει προς το κεντρο και μου τα αλλαζε μετα. Παλια εδω πιαναμε 16 - 16,5mbps. Και με το καιρο σιγα σιγα πηγαμε στα 11... Αμα ισχυει και δεν ειμαι σε αυτο πραγματικα ειμαι πολυ ατυχος...

----------


## jkoukos

Υπάρχει περίπτωση να είσαι σε μακρύτερη καμπίνα. Εξαρτάται πως πάνε τα καλώδια από αυτές και ποιες πλευρές του δρόμου καλύπτουν.
Π.χ. σε μένα υπάρχει ακριβώς απέναντι καμπίνα (~15 μέτρα), αλλά συνδέομαι στην μεθεπόμενη γωνία (~80 μέτρα).

Παλαιότερα όλοι είχαμε καλύτερες ταχύτητες. Τα τελευταία χρόνια με την αύξηση των συνδρομητών, είναι απόλυτα λόγικό να υπάρχει πτώση στον συγχρονισμό. Είναι φυσικό φαινόμενο και περιορισμός της τεχνολογίας DSL σε όλο τον πλανήτη και αυτό έρχεται να επιλύσει η τεχνική του Vectoring και οι αναβάθμιση των υπαίθριων καμπίνων.

----------


## cranky

> Απλα ρε συ υπαρχει περιπτωση να υπαρχει ΚΑΦΑΟ παραλληλα με τη πολυκατοικια και να ειμαι συνδεδεμενος με αλλο 650 μετρα μακρια ;


Κι' εγώ έχω (παλιά)  καμπίνα απέναντι, αλλα παίρνω απο το Κέντρο, που είναι 900 μέτρα μακρυά.

----------


## George98

> Κι' εγώ έχω (παλιά)  καμπίνα απέναντι, αλλα παίρνω απο το Κέντρο, που είναι 900 μέτρα μακρυά.


Όλοι που έχουμε ADSL από κέντρο δεν παίρνουμε ? εμένα η καμπίνα μου είναι στα 60 μέτρα και παίρνω από το κέντρο που είναι 2,3 χιλιόμετρα μακριά  :Razz:  ( ακόμα δεν έχουμε VDSL)

----------


## cranky

> Όλοι που έχουμε ADSL από κέντρο δεν παίρνουμε ?


Δεν ξέρω.
Για τον εαυτό μου μίλησα.

----------


## chrisd

> Που το στηρίζεις αυτό; Η μέχρι σήμερα πρακτική είναι ότι στις ADSL συνδέσεις δεν αλλάζει κάτι και εξακολουθούν να παρέχονται μέσω αστικού κέντρου.
> Βέβαια, υπάρχουν και κάποιες ελάχιστες περιοχές που συμβαίνει αυτό που αναφέρεις, αλλά είναι η ισχνή εξαίρεση που επιβεβαιώνει τον κανόνα.


Φιλε μου το στηριζω απο την προσωπικη μου εμπειρια.
εγω αργυρουπολη ειχα 45+ db attenuation με 4νετ τοτε η οποια μου εδινε απο το κεντρο της Ηλιουπολης και ταχυτητα 4-5mbps
Κανω φορητοτητα Οτε και μετα απο λιγες μερες μπαινω να κατεβασω και βλεπω 2,1mb/sec.
Δεν πηρα χαμπαρι οτι ειχε γινει η φορητοτητα και μπαινω στο 9108 και βλεπω 24.576 με 1020 και attenuation 3db αν θυμαμαι καλα.
Πηρα Οτε και μου ειπαν οτι περνω ADSL απο καμπινα διπλα απο το σπιτι μου,και μου λεει οτι η πορτα μου ρυθμιστηκε για αdsl προφιλ ασχετα αν ειναι Vdsl.
Αμεσως εκανα και αλλαγη σε Vdsl 30αρα τοτε γιατι τωρα ειμαι με 50αρα.
Tωρα αν καποιος εχει 15+mbps δεν νομιζω να χαραμισουν πορτα καμπινας.

----------


## jkoukos

Όλες οι οικοδομές συνδέονται μέσω μιας καμπίνας στο αστικό κέντρο. Εξαίρεση κάποιες περιπτώσεις, όταν είναι δίπλα από αυτό και μερικές φορές (όχι πάντα) συνδέονται άμεσα χωρίς να περάσουν πρώτα από καμπίνα.
Όμως η καμπίνα στην οποία συνδεόμαστε, δεν είναι πάντα αυτή που είναι κοντύτερα στην οικοδομή μας.

----------


## goana12

> Όλοι που έχουμε ADSL από κέντρο δεν παίρνουμε ? εμένα η καμπίνα μου είναι στα 60 μέτρα και παίρνω από το κέντρο που είναι 2,3 χιλιόμετρα μακριά  ( ακόμα δεν έχουμε VDSL)


Οχι ολοι... Στην περιοχη μου ο ΟΤΕ δινει ADSL απο τις καμπινες (αποσταση απο το Α.Κ., 4,5  χιλιομετρα περιπου). Βεβαια οπως εχει αναφερθει πολλακις αυτο αποτελει εξαιρεση, μιας και στην πλειονοτητα των περιοχων, ADSL παρεχετε απο το Α.Κ.

----------


## jkoukos

> Φιλε μου το στηριζω απο την προσωπικη μου εμπειρια.
> εγω αργυρουπολη ειχα 45+ db attenuation με 4νετ τοτε η οποια μου εδινε απο το κεντρο της Ηλιουπολης και ταχυτητα 4-5mbps
> Κανω φορητοτητα Οτε και μετα απο λιγες μερες μπαινω να κατεβασω και βλεπω 2,1mb/sec.
> Δεν πηρα χαμπαρι οτι ειχε γινει η φορητοτητα και μπαινω στο 9108 και βλεπω 24.576 με 1020 και attenuation 3db αν θυμαμαι καλα.
> Πηρα Οτε και μου ειπαν οτι περνω ADSL απο καμπινα διπλα απο το σπιτι μου,και μου λεει οτι η πορτα μου ρυθμιστηκε για αdsl προφιλ ασχετα αν ειναι Vdsl.
> Αμεσως εκανα και αλλαγη σε Vdsl 30αρα τοτε γιατι τωρα ειμαι με 50αρα.
> Tωρα αν καποιος εχει 15+mbps δεν νομιζω να χαραμισουν πορτα καμπινας.


Μόνο ADSL δεν είχες. Έκανες φορητότητα σε ΟΤΕ για σύνδεση VDSL και συνδέθηκες σε καμπίνα. Το DSLAM της καμπίνας δίνει ταυτόχρονα ADSL και VDSL
Ανάλογα το εξοπλισμό που θα βάλεις, έχεις τον αντίστοιχο μέγιστο συγχρονισμό. Δεν είναι κάτι νέο και ισχύει παντού. λΑλλο όμως αυτό και άλλο να δίνει ADSL συνδέσεις από καμπίνα.

----------


## chrisd

> Μόνο ADSL δεν είχες. Έκανες φορητότητα σε ΟΤΕ για σύνδεση VDSL και συνδέθηκες σε καμπίνα. Το DSLAM της καμπίνας δίνει ταυτόχρονα ADSL και VDSL
> Ανάλογα το εξοπλισμό που θα βάλεις, έχεις τον αντίστοιχο μέγιστο συγχρονισμό. Δεν είναι κάτι νέο και ισχύει παντού. λΑλλο όμως αυτό και άλλο να δίνει ADSL συνδέσεις από καμπίνα.


Φίλε μου μάλλον δεν κατάλαβες τι γράφω.εκανα αίτηση φορητότητας στον Οτε για adsl.
Όταν έμαθα ότι περνώ από καμπίνα έκανα αναβάθμιση σε vdsl.

----------


## jkoukos

Το θέμα αυτό δεν είναι δικό σου;

----------


## chrisd

Βέβαια.
Αν προσεξες αναφέρω το vdsl κομμάτι.
2 μέρες πριν είχα adsl.

----------


## jkoukos

Και γράφεις "_Λογο αποστασης απο Dslam μονο ο Οτε εδινε VDSL απο καμπινα. Και ετσι απο τα 39db εξασθενιση φτασαμε στα 5_".
Τι σημαίνει το παραπάνω, εκτός του επειδή έκανες αίτηση για VDSL, μεταφέρθηκες από το αστικό κέντρο στην καμπίνα και μέχρι να πάρεις τον εξοπλισμό είχες συγχρονισμό ADSL;

----------


## chrisd

Η αίτηση ήταν για adsl με σκοπό όταν οι καμπίνες μπαιναν σε λειτουργία να γυρνουσα σε vdsl αλλά τότε η 4νετ έδινε μόνο μέσω κέντρου και ο ΟΤΕ μου είχε δώσει και καλή τιμή για  adsl αστικά και κινητά.
Το κακό τότε με τον ΟΤΕ ήταν ότι στο σύστημα τους φαινόταν μόνο adsl διαθεσιμότητα.

----------


## jkoukos

Από τα μηνύματά σου δεν φαίνεται αυτό, δηλαδή ότι είχες σύνδεση ADSL κατυεθείαν από καμπίνα, τουναντίον ρητά δηλώνεις ότι η μεταφορά στην καμπίνα έγινε αφού έκανες σχετικό αίτημα για VDSL.
Αλλά χάριν ευκολίας στο παρόν θέμα το αντιπαρέρχομαι. Είσαι από τις περιπτώσεις, όπως ανέφερα και προηγουμένως που αποτελεί εξαίρεση στον κανόνα, όσον αφορά τις συνδέσεις ADSL από καμπίνα.

----------


## chrisd

Μην μπερδεύεις τα screenshot τα τότε.
Είχα adsl για λίγες μέρες αλλά δούλευα με το 9108 γιατί το γουσταρα σαν μόντεμ.
Δεν θυμάμαι τι βλάβη είχα δηλώσει τότε και με πήρε βράδυ 9+ τεχνικός του ΟΤΕ.
Εκεί έμαθα ότι είμαι σε καμπίνα και ότι οι κάρτες vdsl δίνουν και adsl off the record από ότι μου είπε.
Τώρα μετά από λίγες μέρες 13888 τηλέφωνο και αλλαγή σε vdsl 30αρι.
Δεν έχω λόγο να πω ψέματα.

----------


## jkoukos

Χάριν ευκολίας στο παρόν θέμα το αντιπαρέρχομαι. Είσαι από τις περιπτώσεις, όπως ανέφερα και προηγουμένως που αποτελεί εξαίρεση στον κανόνα, όσον αφορά τις συνδέσεις ADSL από καμπίνα.

----------


## chrisd

Δεν είμαι μόνο εγω.
Στο Κορωπί για παράδειγμα βάζουν καμπίνες εδώ και καιρό και οι περισσότερες είναι έτοιμες.
Ο πατέρας μου έχει adsl ΟΤΕ αλλά με ταχυτητα 4 mbps στην καλύτερη λόγο απόστασης.
Περιοχή κοντά στις παλιές εγκαταστάσεις του βοκτας.
Ο τεχνικός του ΟΤΕ που του έβαλε το τηλεφωνικό κέντρο του είπε κάνε υπομονή και μέσα στο καλοκαίρι θα έχεις adsl από καμπίνα.
Του ακύρωσαν προς ώρας και το voip γιατί η γραμμή δεν είναι 100% σταθερή και λόγο επιχείρησης δεν μπορεί να μείνει λεπτό χωρίς τηλέφωνο.
Όπως καταλαβαίνεις δίνει από καμπίνα αλλά σε σημεία που υπάρχει πρόβλημα.

----------


## cyberten

> Όλοι που έχουμε ADSL από κέντρο δεν παίρνουμε ? εμένα η καμπίνα μου είναι στα 60 μέτρα και παίρνω από το κέντρο που είναι 2,3 χιλιόμετρα μακριά  ( ακόμα δεν έχουμε VDSL)


Όχι, όσοι έχουν VoIP παίρνουν από τo πλησιέστερo VDSL KV εφόσον υπάρχει διαφορετικά από το κέντρο. Αυτός είναι και ο λόγος που η σύνδεση ADSL τους "τερματίζει".

----------


## globalnoise

> Όχι, όσοι έχουν VoIP παίρνουν από τo πλησιέστερo VDSL KV εφόσον υπάρχει διαφορετικά από το κέντρο. Αυτός είναι και ο λόγος που η σύνδεση ADSL τους "τερματίζει".


Και το Α/Κ δίνει VoIP, δεν έχει σχέση

----------


## cyberten

> Και το Α/Κ δίνει VoIP, δεν έχει σχέση


Δεν είπα ότι δεν δίνει γιατί κι εγώ από Α/Κ το παίρνω. Αυτό που λέω είναι ότι πριν ζητήσω VoIP μου έλεγαν από ΟΤΕ ότι "δεν γίνεται κάτι καλύτερο για τη σύνδεσή σας" και είχα στο ADSL 12Mbps και μόλις το έβαλα κλείδωσα στα 24. Το ίδιο έχει γίνει σε 3 γνωστούς μου που τους ενημέρωσα σχετικά. Μετά από 4 διαφρετικές περιπτώσεις, ισχυρίζομαι ότι μόνο "τυχαίο" δεν μπορώ να χαρακτηριστεί.

----------


## jkoukos

Προφανώς στην δικιά σας περιοχή βάζει κάποιους στην καμπίνα λόγω προβληματικού δικτύου. Όμως όπως αναφέρω επανειλημμένως, αυτή η πρακτική δεν είναι ο κανόνας στο σύνολο της χώρας, όπου λειτουργούν οι νέες καμπίνες.
Σήμερα υπάρχουν περίπου 4500 και δυνητικοί συνδρομητές γύρω στους 900.000. Ο ΟΤΕ αναφέρει ότι ο μέσος όρος συνδρομητών που παίρνουν υπηρεσία από καμπίνα είναι περίπου το 10%, άρα κάπου 90.000 συνδέσεις. Από αυτές, όσοι παίρνουν ADSL ζήτημα είναι αν φθάνουν τους 1000 σε όλη την χώρα. Βασικά δεν συμφέρει τον ίδιο τον ΟΤΕ, διότι το ADSL από καμπίνα είναι ανταγωνιστικό πακέτο με το 30άρι

----------


## JOHNMORE

όλοι δίκιο έχετε μην τσακώνεστε μεταξύ σας όλοι πελάτες τους είμαστε!

να πούμε μερικές αλήθειες...πρακτικά!
είναι πρακτική τους όσο βάζει internet & η <κουτση μαρία> που λεει η λαϊκή φράση να μειώνουν την ταχύτητα των γύρω
ΜΑΣ εφαγαν με την αποσταστη & την απόσταση απ'το Α/Κ dslam
ΟΚ ναι ναι δεν λέω ότι δεν παίζει ρόλο, αλλά αυτή είναι η μια επιστημονική/τεχνική αληθεια
η άλλη είναι ότι ΠΡΑΚΤΙΚΑ και ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ αποδεδειγμένα η ταχύτητα πέφτει σε πολλές περιοχές μήνα με τον μήνα

όποιος επιστήμονας ή τεχνικός διαφωνεί ας μας εξηγήσει τα ανεξήγητα των παρόχων παραμυθάδων

----------


## uncharted

> όλοι δίκιο έχετε μην τσακώνεστε μεταξύ σας όλοι πελάτες τους είμαστε!
> 
> να πούμε μερικές αλήθειες...πρακτικά!
> είναι πρακτική τους όσο βάζει internet & η <κουτση μαρία> που λεει η λαϊκή φράση να μειώνουν την ταχύτητα των γύρω
> ΜΑΣ εφαγαν με την αποσταστη & την απόσταση απ'το Α/Κ dslam
> ΟΚ ναι ναι δεν λέω ότι δεν παίζει ρόλο, αλλά αυτή είναι η μια επιστημονική/τεχνική αληθεια
> η άλλη είναι ότι ΠΡΑΚΤΙΚΑ και ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ αποδεδειγμένα η ταχύτητα πέφτει σε πολλές περιοχές μήνα με τον μήνα
> 
> όποιος επιστήμονας ή τεχνικός διαφωνεί ας μας εξηγήσει τα ανεξήγητα των παρόχων παραμυθάδων


Μια λεξη: Crosstalk

Δεν υπαρχει καμια συνωμοσια. Google is your friend.

----------


## pankostas

Εγώ ένα θέμα δεν μπορώ να καταλαβω. Υπαρχουν καποιοι που όντως παίρνουν adsl από καμπίνα,λόγω πολύ μακρινής απόστασης από το κέντρο, και τους έχουν κλειδωμένους με ταχυτητα 15-16. Με ρούτερ ΟΤΕ που κάνει και για vdsl.
Ενώ κάποιοι άλλοι μέσω καμπίνας τερματίζουν την γραμμή στα 24+.
Αυτός ο διαχωρισμός γιατί γίνεται?

----------


## JOHNMORE

> Μια λεξη: Crosstalk
> 
> Δεν υπαρχει καμια συνωμοσια. Google is your friend.


μάλιστα το πας στις παρεμβολές κι εσύ & δικαιολογούνται
αλλά πώς εξηγείς αυτό που περιέγραψε ο φίλος παραπάνω & το χω δει κι εγώ & ενα σωρό άλλοι φίλοι που το συζητάμε........με τι ταχύτητα ξεκινήσαμε & ποση έχουμε φτάσει τωρα?????
το σπιτι μας στην ιδια αποσταση ήταν! δεν κουνηθηκε ποτε. αν ηταν λυομενο ή τροχοβιλα θα το ξερα. & δεν ειρωνευομαι εσένα αλλά τις κοροϊδιες που μας πλασάρουν οι παρόχοι με τους τεχνικούς τους...
τελος παντων ορισμένοι δεν έχουν αλλάξει καν πάροχο!!
αυτά παλι που έγραψε κάποιος αλλος συμπολίτης οτι του πε ειδικος οτι έχουν γινει πολλά μπαλώματα στο χαλκό?
οι ματίσεις δεν έχουν τοση απώλεια

ενώ οι πελάτες τους αυξήθηκαν σίγουρα
πχ εγώ δεν θυμάμαι την θιτσα μου ναχ ιντερνετ αλλα τωρα έχει κι αυτη  :Smile: 
ότι δίνουν κόβουν λίγο απτους υπόλοιπους όλα τα υπολοιπα ειναι ΦΟΥΜΑΡΑ συνελληνες

- - - Updated - - -




> Εγώ ένα θέμα δεν μπορώ να καταλαβω. Υπαρχουν καποιοι που όντως παίρνουν adsl από καμπίνα,λόγω πολύ μακρινής απόστασης από το κέντρο, και τους έχουν κλειδωμένους με ταχυτητα 15-16. Με ρούτερ ΟΤΕ που κάνει και για vdsl.
> Ενώ κάποιοι άλλοι μέσω καμπίνας τερματίζουν την γραμμή στα 24+.
> Αυτός ο διαχωρισμός γιατί γίνεται?


με MODEM οτε θα θελες να γράψεις  :Smile: 
απ΄οσο γνωρίζω το modem του dslam ή kv συχρονίζει με του σπιτιου μας
σε χώρες του εξωτερικού είχα δει να έχει modem κεντρικο το κτιριο οποτε αγόραζες μόνο router

να κάνω λίγο τον συνήγορο του διαβόλου σ'αυτό που θέτεις?
1) μήπως κάποιοι παίρνουν κάτιτις απο καμια μισθωμένη γραμμή εκεί τριγύρω?
2)ή πιο καχύποπτα μήπως στους γκρινιάρηδες που στελνουν συνεχως ΑΙΤΗΜΑΤΑ ή σπανε τα ΤΗΛΕΦΩΝΑ στον παροχο υπάρχει ειδική φροντίδα & προδερμ?
στην Ελλαδα ειμεθα
ελα ρε ξαδελφε κει που δουλευεις δεν λες στο αφεντικο του τεχνιτη του κουμπαρου να με κουμπωσει σε καμια καλύτερη <θεσουλα> ADSL....

γιαυτο μετα επιστημονες σκιζουν τα πτυχια τους ή τραβάνε τα μαλλιά τους
καταλήγουμε εις 'Ατοπο!!!

----------


## jkoukos

Προβλέπεται από τον κανονισμό, οι συνδέσεις ADSL από καμπίνα να έχουν μάσκες ("κόφτη") ώστε να μην επηρεάζονται οι συνδέσεις των άλλων από αστικό κέντρο. Ανάλογα το δίκτυο της περιοχής, οι ταχύτητες παίζουν 12-16Mbps.
Όμως επειδή η καμπίνα δίνει ταυτόχρονα ADSL και VDSL από την ίδια πόρτα, ανάλογα ποια συσκευή βάζουμε έχουμε και τον ανάλογο συγχρονισμό. Έτσι αν στην ίδια γραμμή βάλουμε συσκευή VDSL, θα συγχρονίσεις σε αυτό, αλλά με την μέγιστη ταχύτητα του πακέτου ADSL που έχει (24/1) και αυτό διότι δεν προβλέπεται από τον κανονισμό κόφτης στις VDSL συνδέσεις.

- - - Updated - - -

Η τεχνολογία του DSL έχει τους ίδιους περιορισμούς σε όλο τον πλανήτη. Η ταχύτητα συγχρονισμού έχει να κάνει κυρίως με την απόσταση από το DSLAM και την ποιότητα του χάλκινου δικτύου.
Όσοι περισσότερα είναι τα ενεργά ζεύγη που τρέχουν μαζί και παράλληλα για εκατοντάδες μέτρα, αντίστοιχα αυξάνει το crosstalk. Απλή φυσική είναι και τεχνολογικός περιορισμός του μέσου (χαλκού). Αν βάλεις και προβληματικό καλωδιακό δίκτυο, καταλαβαίνει κανείς πόσο μεγάλο είναι το πρόβλημα.
Γιατί νομίζεται ότι παντού γίνεται προσπάθεια να έρθει το DSLAM κοντά μας (καμπίνες) και με τις νέες τεχνολογίες (π.χ. Vectoring), που σκοπό έχουν την μείωση του crosstalk;

----------


## uncharted

Vectoring? Τι ειναι αυτο, τρωγεται? Δεν ξερει απο αυτα ο Κυρ Μητσος (που ψηφιζει κιολας), μονο απο συνωμοσιες... διεδοσται συναιλλοινες!!!  :Razz:

----------


## JOHNMORE

> Προβλέπεται από τον κανονισμό, οι συνδέσεις ADSL από καμπίνα να έχουν μάσκες ("κόφτη") ώστε να μην επηρεάζονται οι συνδέσεις των άλλων από αστικό κέντρο. Ανάλογα το δίκτυο της περιοχής, οι ταχύτητες παίζουν 12-16Mbps.
> Όμως επειδή η καμπίνα δίνει ταυτόχρονα ADSL και VDSL από την ίδια πόρτα, ανάλογα ποια συσκευή βάζουμε έχουμε και τον ανάλογο συγχρονισμό. Έτσι αν στην ίδια γραμμή βάλουμε συσκευή VDSL, θα συγχρονίσεις σε αυτό, αλλά με την μέγιστη ταχύτητα του πακέτου ADSL που έχει (24/1) και αυτό διότι δεν προβλέπεται από τον κανονισμό κόφτης στις VDSL συνδέσεις.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Η τεχνολογία του DSL έχει τους ίδιους περιορισμούς σε όλο τον πλανήτη. Η ταχύτητα συγχρονισμού έχει να κάνει κυρίως με την απόσταση από το DSLAM και την ποιότητα του χάλκινου δικτύου.
> Όσοι περισσότερα είναι τα ενεργά ζεύγη που τρέχουν μαζί και παράλληλα για εκατοντάδες μέτρα, αντίστοιχα αυξάνει το crosstalk. Απλή φυσική είναι και τεχνολογικός περιορισμός του μέσου (χαλκού). Αν βάλεις και προβληματικό καλωδιακό δίκτυο, καταλαβαίνει κανείς πόσο μεγάλο είναι το πρόβλημα.
> Γιατί νομίζεται ότι παντού γίνεται προσπάθεια να έρθει το DSLAM κοντά μας (καμπίνες) και με τις νέες τεχνολογίες (π.χ. Vectoring), που σκοπό έχουν την μείωση του crosstalk;


συνεπώς από ΜΟΝΟΣ σου συμπέρανες ότι δεν ευθύνεται μόνο η απόσταση. ευχαριστούμε για την επεξήγηση συνέλληνα!
αλλά πώς ενώ δεν υπάρχε κόφτης στο vdsl υπάρχει η 30αρα η 50αρα & η 100αρα? εκει σε έχασα λίγο...

τελικώς με το crosstalk στα γραφόμενά μου καταλήξατε.....μετά από τόσο καιρό απέκτησε κάθε σπίτι internet
γιαυτο & έπεσαν οι ταχύτητες λοιπον
όλα ταλλα ειναι φουμαρα
κι οπως είπε κι ο uncharted ο κυρ Μητσος δεν τον νοιαζει πως τι κλπ όταν θα του πει το ανηψι ή το εγγονι ότι το internet σερνεται ή κολλαει...

----------


## anderm

Όπως απαντήθηκε αρκετές φορές παραπάνω, πλέον, οι ταχύτητες του ADSL και οι περιορισμοί αυτού βλ. crosstalk δεν επαρκούν για τις ανάγκες των χρηστών, πράγμα που έρχεται να καλύψει το VDSL. Αυτή τη στιγμή σε πάρα πολλές περιοχές γίνεται αναβάθμιση δικτύου, κάποιος απλά επιλέγοντας VDSL θεωρητικά και πρακτικά λύνει τα προβλήματα του.

----------


## Hetfield

> συνεπώς από ΜΟΝΟΣ σου συμπέρανες ότι δεν ευθύνεται μόνο η απόσταση. ευχαριστούμε για την επεξήγηση συνέλληνα!
> αλλά πώς ενώ δεν υπάρχε κόφτης στο vdsl υπάρχει η 30αρα η 50αρα & η 100αρα? εκει σε έχασα λίγο...
> 
> τελικώς με το crosstalk στα γραφόμενά μου καταλήξατε.....μετά από τόσο καιρό απέκτησε κάθε σπίτι internet
> γιαυτο & έπεσαν οι ταχύτητες λοιπον
> όλα ταλλα ειναι φουμαρα
> κι οπως είπε κι ο uncharted ο κυρ Μητσος δεν τον νοιαζει πως τι κλπ όταν θα του πει το ανηψι ή το εγγονι ότι το internet σερνεται ή κολλαει...


Οι γραμμες που ξεκινανε απο το αστικο κεντρο εχουν φυσικους περιορισμους και παρεμβολες.
Εστω οτι εχεις 30 χαλκινα καλωδια και τα τυλιγεις μεταξυ τους με ενα ανυπαρκτο shielding. Οταν θα κανεις initialize τις υψηλες συχνοτητες του χαλκου και στα 30 ζευγη για DSL τοτε το ενα θα κανει παρεμβολες στο αλλο.
Αυτος ειναι ο λογος που πεφτει η ταχυτητα και οχι καμια θεωρια συνομωσιας.

Εν τελει μην ειρωνευεσαι οταν δεν γνωριζεις καποια πραγματα.

----------


## uncharted

Απλα και κατανοητα:

https://evolving.net.uk/wp-content/t...-vectoring.png

2 κλικς μακρια ειναι, ψαχτειτε λιγο...

----------


## chrisd

> Προβλέπεται από τον κανονισμό, οι συνδέσεις ADSL από καμπίνα να έχουν μάσκες ("κόφτη") ώστε να μην επηρεάζονται οι συνδέσεις των άλλων από αστικό κέντρο. Ανάλογα το δίκτυο της περιοχής, οι ταχύτητες παίζουν 12-16Mbps.
> Όμως επειδή η καμπίνα δίνει ταυτόχρονα ADSL και VDSL από την ίδια πόρτα, ανάλογα ποια συσκευή βάζουμε έχουμε και τον ανάλογο συγχρονισμό. Έτσι αν στην ίδια γραμμή βάλουμε συσκευή VDSL, θα συγχρονίσεις σε αυτό, αλλά με την μέγιστη ταχύτητα του πακέτου ADSL που έχει (24/1) και αυτό διότι δεν προβλέπεται από τον κανονισμό κόφτης στις VDSL συνδέσεις.


Μπορείς να το κάνεις πιο λιανα αυτό?

----------


## _stargazer

> Μπορείς να το κάνεις πιο λιανα αυτό?


Στο τεχνικό κομμάτι θες ανάλυση; Η στο γιατί γίνεται αυτό; 

Ο ΟΤΕ (ή όποιος άλλος έχει καμπίνα κοντά στον πελάτη) δεν δίνει στους άλλους παρόχους ADSL σε χοντρική (η δε τους συμφαίρει να πάρουν), αλλά προϊόντα VDSL(VPU), επειδή αν εκπέμπει ADSL από το καφάο επηρρεάζει (μειώνει αισθητά) τις ταχύτητες από τις υπόλοιπες γραμμές που έρχονται από το αστικό κέντρο, εφαρμόζει κάποια φίλτρα με τα οποία στην ουσία κόβει ορισμένες περιοχές του ADSL φάσματος για να αντιμετωπιστεί το πρόβλημα αυτό. Έτσι αντί να πιάνει 24 ο συνδρομητής πιάνει 16-17 Mbps. Προφανώς στην ίδια περιοχή όσοι παίρνουν από αστικό κέντρο ADSL πιάνουν για παράδειγμα 3-4 Mbps. Αν δεν είχε εφαρμοστεί το φίλτρο-μάσκα, αυτοί θα έπιαναν 1-2Mbps.

----------


## chrisd

Αφου γράφετε ότι σπάνια ο ΟΤΕ δίνει από καμπίνα Adsl άρα πώς βγήκε αυτό το συμπέρασμα?
Υπάρχει απόδειξη για αυτό?
Σε εμένα γιατί τερμάτιζε η γραμμή όταν επερνα από καμπίνα?

----------


## goana12

> Αφου γράφετε ότι σπάνια ο ΟΤΕ δίνει από καμπίνα Adsl άρα πώς βγήκε αυτό το συμπέρασμα?
> Υπάρχει απόδειξη για αυτό?
> Σε εμένα γιατί τερμάτιζε η γραμμή όταν επερνα από καμπίνα?


Αν   αυτη  ειναι η γραμμη που λες οτι τερματιζες ειναι λαθος. Τερματισμα ειναι 24576/1024 ενω εσυ εχεις 23788/1021. Και αυτο γιατι ισχυουν οι "μασκες" που υποχρεουτε να βαλει ο ΟΤΕ στην καμπινα απο την ΕΕΤΤ (και που προαναφερθηκαν). Απλα εισαι παρα πολυ κοντα και εχεις μικρη απωλεια.

Αυτο ΔΕΝ σημαινει οτι ο ΟΤΕ κοβει (κλειδωνει) συνηθως ταχυτητα στα ΚV.  Απλα γινετε αυτοματα με την εφαρμογη των περιορισμων, και ειναι εντονοτερη οσο απομακρυνεσε απο την καμπινα. Εχω δει κι εγω πολυ κοντινες συνδεσεις στο kv, να συγχρονιζουν γυρω στα 22+mbps. Πιθανοτατα ομως αν εβαζες VDSL ρουτερ, να τερματιζες την γραμμη εξ' αρχης, κλειδωνοντας πλεον σε VDSL πρωτοκολλο με κοφτη στα 24/1 οπως   εγω    μεχρι πριν λιγο καιρο που πληρωνα adsl 24αρι συμβολαιο στον ΟΤΕ. ...

----------


## chrisd

Τώρα έγινες σαφής και σε ευχαριστώ.
Εγώ είχα τότε το 9108 που είναι adsl άρα ισχύει αυτό που λες.
Αν ειχα βάλει το ΟΤΕ θα τερμάτιζε.
Άρα για να γίνει σαφές δίνει από καμπίνα adsl μέσω vdsl προφίλ στα 24/1
Στο 7490 για παράδειγμα μου γράφει την ελάχιστη  ταχύτητα που μπορώ να πάρω από το προφίλ μου  6144/384

----------


## jkoukos

> Άρα για να γίνει σαφές δίνει από καμπίνα adsl μέσω vdsl προφίλ στα 24/1


Δίνει ταυτόχρονα ADSL και VDSL.
Αν βάλεις συσκευή ADSL, θα συγχρονίσει σε ADSL και με ταχύτητα ανάλογη των φίλτρων που υπάρχουν και την απόσταση που έχεις.
Αν βάλεις συσκευή VDSL, θα συγχρονίσει σε VDSL και με ταχύτητα ίση με το πακέτο που έχεις (24/1).

----------


## JOHNMORE

> Οι γραμμες που ξεκινανε απο το αστικο κεντρο εχουν φυσικους περιορισμους και παρεμβολες.
> Εστω οτι εχεις 30 χαλκινα καλωδια και τα τυλιγεις μεταξυ τους με ενα ανυπαρκτο shielding. Οταν θα κανεις initialize τις υψηλες συχνοτητες του χαλκου και στα 30 ζευγη για DSL τοτε το ενα θα κανει παρεμβολες στο αλλο.
> Αυτος ειναι ο λογος που πεφτει η ταχυτητα και οχι καμια θεωρια συνομωσιας.
> 
> Εν τελει μην ειρωνευεσαι οταν δεν γνωριζεις καποια πραγματα.


δεν χρειάζεται να πειράζεσαι με το παραμικρό......τους παρόχους ειρωνεύομαι & ίσως & τους υποστηρικτές τους
δεν νομίζω ότι είναι συνωμοσία ότι ζουν αναμεσά μας & άρα υπάρχουν & στο foroum για να δικαιολογήσουν τα αδικαιολόγητα

ΣΥΜΦΩΝΩ βεβαίως με τα unshielded cables!
κι επειδή δεν με ξέρεις δεν σε ξέρω να σου πω ότι έχω ανακαλωδιώσει το σπίτι μου με s/ftp cat7! έτσι επειδή εμείς δεν ξέρουμε κι εσυ τα ξέρεις όλ'αυτά. να σου στείλω & φωτο μέχρι πριζα έχω αλλάξει που είναι προφιλτραρισμένη χωρίς τη χρήση splitter!!...εσύ ούτε στ'όνειρό σου δεν την έχεις δει αυτή σε προ οπτικών ινών εποχή. όταν δεν ξέρεις τον συνομιλητή μην πετάγεσαι έτσι... δεν γκρινιάζω μόνο για το τι δεν κάνουν αυτοί! κοιτάω τι μπορώ να κανω εγώ απ'τη πλευρά μου. εσύ βλέπω έχεις FTTH δεν έχεις ανάγκη, αλλά μην μας την λες κιολας.

*αρα υπάρχει ευθύνη που το shielding είναι ανύπαρκτο όπως σωστά έγραψες*
ΠΟΥ ΔΙΑΦΩΝΟΥΜΕ? θα μπορουσαν να τα ειχαν κάνει καλύτερα από όταν μπήκε το adsl στη ζωη μας....αλλά τέλος πάντων αφού θα περαστούν οι fiber θα ησυχάσουμε επιτέλους

- - - Updated - - -



- - - Updated - - -




> Δίνει ταυτόχρονα ADSL και VDSL.
> Αν βάλεις συσκευή ADSL, θα συγχρονίσει σε ADSL και με ταχύτητα ανάλογη των φίλτρων που υπάρχουν και την απόσταση που έχεις.
> Αν βάλεις συσκευή VDSL, θα συγχρονίσει σε VDSL και με ταχύτητα ίση με το πακέτο που έχεις (24/1).


διευκρινιστικότατος όπως πάντα! ευχαριστούμε

----------


## uncharted

Τι "καλυτερο" να ειχαν κανει με το ADSL δηλαδη? Ξηλωμα του τηλεφωνικου χαλκου και να εβαζαν S/FTP Cat7 σκαβοντας ολη την χωρα? Θα αστειευεσαι μαλλον...

----------


## Hetfield

> *αρα υπάρχει ευθύνη που το shielding είναι ανύπαρκτο όπως σωστά έγραψες*
> ΠΟΥ ΔΙΑΦΩΝΟΥΜΕ? θα μπορουσαν να τα ειχαν κάνει καλύτερα από όταν μπήκε το adsl στη ζωη μας....αλλά τέλος πάντων αφού θα περαστούν οι fiber θα ησυχάσουμε επιτέλους


Δουλευομαστε τωρα;
Το χαλκινο δικτυο αρχισε να στηνεται το 1950, με προδιαγραφες για σταθερη τηλεφωνια.

----------


## jkoukos

> *αρα υπάρχει ευθύνη που το shielding είναι ανύπαρκτο όπως σωστά έγραψες*
> ΠΟΥ ΔΙΑΦΩΝΟΥΜΕ? θα μπορουσαν να τα ειχαν κάνει καλύτερα από όταν μπήκε το adsl στη ζωη μας....αλλά τέλος πάντων αφού θα περαστούν οι fiber θα ησυχάσουμε επιτέλους


Τα χάλκινα καλώδια που έχουν περαστεί σε όλο τον κόσμο τα τελευταία 60+ χρόνια, είναι για την λειτουργία της τηλεφωνίας. Αν στην πορεία εξελίχθηκε η τεχνολογία και μέσω των ίδιων καλωδίων περνάμε σήμερα σήμα DSL υψηλών συχνοτήτων που επηρεάζεται από το crosstalk, δεν σημαίνει ότι είναι εύκολο και οικονομικά εφικτό να αλλαχθεί όλη αυτή η καλωδίωση, όταν μάλιστα μιλάμε για καλώδια εκατοντάδων ζευγών και χιλιάδων χιλιομέτρων, άρα πολύ ψηλού κόστους. Αναγκαστικά λοιπόν γίνονται συμβιβασμοί μέχρι ενός σημείου, μετά το οποίο προχωράμε σε νέες λύσεις.

----------


## derma

Ερώτηση Το καφαο από το οποιο παίρνει γραμμές η πολυκατοικία που μένω δυστυχώς δεν είναι στην λίστα για αλλαγή και να μπει καμπίνα  σε περίπου 70 με 80 μετρά ύπαρχε άλλο καφαο το ποιο αλλάχτηκε και μπήκε καμπίνα υπάρχει περίπτωση  λόγο του ότι είναι κοντά περίπου η απόσταση το καφέα να πάρει και αυτό γραμμές από την καμπίνα

----------


## jkoukos

Όχι, δεν αλλάζει η καμπίνα με την οποία συνδέεται μια οικοδομή.

----------


## derma

Απλά έλεγα μήπως ισχύει αυτό 

https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...61#post6165661

----------


## George98

> Ερώτηση Το καφαο από το οποιο παίρνει γραμμές η πολυκατοικία που μένω δυστυχώς δεν είναι στην λίστα για αλλαγή και να μπει καμπίνα  σε περίπου 70 με 80 μετρά ύπαρχε άλλο καφαο το ποιο αλλάχτηκε και μπήκε καμπίνα υπάρχει περίπτωση  λόγο του ότι είναι κοντά περίπου η απόσταση το καφέα να πάρει και αυτό γραμμές από την καμπίνα


Δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει περίπτωση να μείνει κάποια εκτός , είναι άδικο , λογικά θα την πάρει άλλος πάροχος γιατί ο ΟΤΕ τις περιοχές που θα αναλάβει θα τις αναβαθμίσει στο 80% άρα το υπόλοιπο 20% άλλος πάροχος...

----------


## derma

https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...59#post6169659

----------


## jkoukos

Δεν γίνονται αυτά (τουλάχιστον μέχρι σήμερα). Κάθε παλιά καμπίνα έχει χωρητικότητα μέσο όρο 200 συνδέσεις, ενώ η νέα 288. Τα νούμερα δεν βγαίνουν. Αυτό που γίνεται μερικές φορές είναι ότι όταν δεν υπάρχει επαρκής χώρος για την νέα καμπίνα, αυτή μπαίνει πλησίον της παλιάς σε άλλη θέση, αλλά όχι ότι συνδέεται με 2 παλιές καμπίνες.

Με την πρόσφατη ανάθεση, όντως σε κάποιες περιοχές δεν θα καλυφθεί ένα ποσοστό καμπίνων. Ας πούμε σε σένα 20%. Αυτό θα γίνει σε μελλοντική ανάθεση, όταν ζητηθεί από τον ίδιο ή άλλον πάροχο.
Σε 1 και 2 μήνες αντίστοιχα θα γνωρίζουμε σε μεγάλο ποσοστό τι μέλλει γενέσθαι.

----------


## uncharted

> Τα χάλκινα καλώδια που έχουν περαστεί σε όλο τον κόσμο τα τελευταία 60+ χρόνια, είναι για την λειτουργία της τηλεφωνίας. Αν στην πορεία εξελίχθηκε η τεχνολογία και μέσω των ίδιων καλωδίων περνάμε σήμερα σήμα DSL υψηλών συχνοτήτων που επηρεάζεται από το crosstalk, δεν σημαίνει ότι είναι εύκολο και οικονομικά εφικτό να αλλαχθεί όλη αυτή η καλωδίωση, όταν μάλιστα μιλάμε για καλώδια εκατοντάδων ζευγών και χιλιάδων χιλιομέτρων, άρα πολύ ψηλού κόστους. Αναγκαστικά λοιπόν γίνονται συμβιβασμοί μέχρι ενός σημείου, μετά το οποίο προχωράμε σε νέες λύσεις.


Ο φιλτατος προφανως δεν εχει δει πλεξουδα 1200 ζευγων (παχος οσο το χερι καποιου)... αν εμπαινε και μονωση, θα ηταν ακομα πιο χοντρο.

Περαν αυτων, αν ειναι να γινει σκαψιμο παντου, θα μπει ινα (FTTH) που ειναι πανγρηγορη, λεπτη, crosstalk-free και θελει ελαχιστη συντηρηση (απροσβλητη σε υγρασια). Ουτε χαλκος, ουτε ομοαξονικο (cable). Οτι μπηκε-μπηκε τις περασμενες δεκαετιες για τηλεφωνο & TV αντιστοιχα και τελος.

----------


## JOHNMORE

> Τα χάλκινα καλώδια που έχουν περαστεί σε όλο τον κόσμο τα τελευταία 60+ χρόνια, είναι για την λειτουργία της τηλεφωνίας. Αν στην πορεία εξελίχθηκε η τεχνολογία και μέσω των ίδιων καλωδίων περνάμε σήμερα σήμα DSL υψηλών συχνοτήτων που επηρεάζεται από το crosstalk, δεν σημαίνει ότι είναι εύκολο και οικονομικά εφικτό να αλλαχθεί όλη αυτή η καλωδίωση, όταν μάλιστα μιλάμε για καλώδια εκατοντάδων ζευγών και χιλιάδων χιλιομέτρων, άρα πολύ ψηλού κόστους. Αναγκαστικά λοιπόν γίνονται συμβιβασμοί μέχρι ενός σημείου, μετά το οποίο προχωράμε σε νέες λύσεις.





> Τι "καλυτερο" να ειχαν κανει με το ADSL δηλαδη? Ξηλωμα του τηλεφωνικου χαλκου και να εβαζαν S/FTP Cat7 σκαβοντας ολη την χωρα? Θα αστειευεσαι μαλλον...





> Ο φιλτατος προφανως δεν εχει δει πλεξουδα 1200 ζευγων (παχος οσο το χερι καποιου)... αν εμπαινε και μονωση, θα ηταν ακομα πιο χοντρο.
> 
> Περαν αυτων, αν ειναι να γινει σκαψιμο παντου, θα μπει ινα (FTTH) που ειναι πανγρηγορη, λεπτη, crosstalk-free και θελει ελαχιστη συντηρηση (απροσβλητη σε υγρασια). Ουτε χαλκος, ουτε ομοαξονικο (cable). Οτι μπηκε-μπηκε τις περασμενες δεκαετιες για τηλεφωνο & TV αντιστοιχα και τελος.


φυσικά τώρα είναι πια αργά & λογικό για έτη 2000+ να μπει οπτική ίνα. και πολύ αργήσαμε.
λέτε για 60 χρόνια και βάλε καλωδίωση... δεκτό
λέτε τια crosstalk...δεκτό
το πιο μονωμένο καλώδιο ή ομοαξοανικό θα μπορούσε να είχε μπει σε αρκετά σημεία όμως! μη δουλευόμαστε
και θα μπορούσε να μπαίνει σε νέες γραμμές. αν κάπου έγινε τότε μπράβο. προσωπικά δεν το χω δει. είναι γνωστό & αποδεδειγμένο ότι στη χώρα μας οι περισσότερες εταιρείες τα ματσώνουν όπου υπάρχουν έργα από καλώδια, αγωγούς έως δρόμους. μην κρυβόμαστε
και για ναχουμε καλό ερώτημα μήπως θυμάστε τις τιμές έδιναν όταν ξεκίνησε το adsl στην Ελλάδα με την καλωδίωση που ήταν για τηλεφωνία και παραμυθιάζουν ακόμα & τώρα για το έως 24... να πληρώνουν όσοι έχουν 24 τα 24 & οσοι εχουν 12 τα 12 & ούτω κάθεξης δεν έπρεπε? φυσικά & δεν γίνεται αφού βλέπει ο πάροχος που κλειδώνεις;
ποιος διαφωνεί σ'αυτό;;

anyway & τώρα χαλκό θα χουμε απτο kv έως το modem μας (FTTC)
απλώς επειδή θα είναι μηδαμινή η απόσταση του χαλκού θα αποδίδει καλυτερα
το ίδιο θα γινόταν αν είχαν απ'όταν ξεκίνησε το adsl γινει & κάποια έργα για να μπου σε ορισμένα σημεία ποιοτικότερα καλώδια
αλλά τώρα ότι έγινε έγινε πίσω δεν γυρνά. αλλά απόδεικνύει τις ανύπαρκτες επενδυσεις & τις υπηρεσίες που πούλαγαν τόσα έτη & τα ματσώσαν για το τιποτα
με τηλεφωνικές γραμμές όπως σωστά είπατε πουλώντας τις χρυσές adsl (ούτε καν adsl2 ή adsl2+)

----------


## dimitri_ns

@JOHNMORE

Οταν ο Δήμος Πατρέων διαγράψει την κλήση για παράνομο παρκάρισμα σε παπάκι (ιδιος αριθμός κυκλοφορίας, άλλη μάρκα, άλλο χρωμα, δεν πήγα με παπάκι στην Πάτρα), μετά θα σου μιλήσω για το σκάψιμο στους δρόμους  :Razz:

----------


## nikoslykos

Λοιπον σεμας η καμπινα εγκατασταθηκε  :Smile:  Τωρα τι κανουν ; τραβανε οπτικη ινα μετα απο την εγκατασταση ;

----------


## jkoukos

Να έρθει η οπτική, να μπει ο εξοπλισμός, να συνδεθεί με το δίκτυο της ΔΕΗ και να γίνουν οι σχετικοί έλεγχοι λειτουργίας. Υπομονή!

----------


## nikoslykos

> Να έρθει η οπτική, να μπει ο εξοπλισμός, να συνδεθεί με το δίκτυο της ΔΕΗ και να γίνουν οι σχετικοί έλεγχοι λειτουργίας. Υπομονή!


2 ερωτησουλες. 1. Ποσο καιρο παιρνει αυτο περιπου ; 2. Ουσιαστικα αυτη η καμπινα αντικατεστησε το παλιο καφαο και ολα τα σπιτια συνδεονται πανω σε αυτη ;

----------


## jkoukos

1. Όταν αρχικά ξεκίνησε τις αναβαθμίσεις των καμπίνων, 6 μήνες από την έναρξη των εργασιών, παρείχε υπηρεσία. Τώρα υπάρχουν μεγάλες καθυστερήσεις, αλλά λογικά πρέπει να ακολουθηθεί το χρονοδιάγραμμα της απόφασης για το Vectoring, οπότε εξαρτάται για πότε είναι η δικιά σου καμπίνα.

2. Ναι. Τώρα μεταφέρθηκαν απλά τα χάλκινα καλώδια που συνδεόμαστε, στις οριολωρίδες της νέας καμπίνας.

----------


## ASFE

Στη γειτονια μου αλλαχτηκε 13/14 Μαρτιου....και ακομα τπτ..Οποτε υπομονη

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

Αυτές οι καμπίνες που αναβαθμίζονται τώρα, θα δοθούν σε λειτουργία μέσα σε λίγους μήνες ή θα περιμένουν πρώτα να τελειώσουν όλα τα έργα Vectoring στην Ελλάδα το 2020 και θα δώσουν υπηρεσία από όλες μαζί;  :Blink:

----------


## George98

> Αυτές οι καμπίνες που αναβαθμίζονται τώρα, θα δοθούν σε λειτουργία μέσα σε λίγους μήνες ή θα περιμένουν πρώτα να τελειώσουν όλα τα έργα Vectoring στην Ελλάδα το 2020 και θα δώσουν υπηρεσία από όλες μαζί;


Λογικά τώρα θα ενεργοποιηθούν αφού λένε και ημερομηνίες δίπλα η κάθε περιοχή

----------


## Pokas

> Αυτές οι καμπίνες που αναβαθμίζονται τώρα, θα δοθούν σε λειτουργία μέσα σε λίγους μήνες ή θα περιμένουν πρώτα να τελειώσουν όλα τα έργα Vectoring στην Ελλάδα το 2020 και θα δώσουν υπηρεσία από όλες μαζί;


Όποια καμπίνα παίρνει ρεύμα, ενεργοποιείται και σύντομα δίνει υπηρεσίες VDSL, με το καλό όταν θα έρθει το Vectoring θα δώσει υπηρεσίες Vectored.

----------


## nikoslykos

Στο excel ειδα οτι η δικια μου καμπινα ειναι για Q4/2017. Αρα θα παραμεινει ανενεργη λογικα μεχρι τοτε ε ;  :Sad:  Εφοσον ειναι για vectoring φανταζομαι θα δεινουν και vdsl εως 50mbps ετσι ;

----------


## JOHNMORE

> @JOHNMORE
> 
> Οταν ο Δήμος Πατρέων διαγράψει την κλήση για παράνομο παρκάρισμα σε παπάκι (ιδιος αριθμός κυκλοφορίας, άλλη μάρκα, άλλο χρωμα, δεν πήγα με παπάκι στην Πάτρα), μετά θα σου μιλήσω για το σκάψιμο στους δρόμους


σωστό κι αυτό  :Smile: 




> 1. Όταν αρχικά ξεκίνησε τις αναβαθμίσεις των καμπίνων, 6 μήνες από την έναρξη των εργασιών, παρείχε υπηρεσία. Τώρα υπάρχουν μεγάλες καθυστερήσεις, αλλά λογικά πρέπει να ακολουθηθεί το χρονοδιάγραμμα της απόφασης για το Vectoring, οπότε εξαρτάται για πότε είναι η δικιά σου καμπίνα.
> 
> 2. Ναι. Τώρα *μεταφέρθηκαν απλά τα χάλκινα καλώδια που συνδεόμαστε, στις οριολωρίδες της νέας καμπίνας*.


& μόνο το 2ο που έγινε παρατήρησα κι εγώ σταθερότητα χωρίς αποσυνδέσεις! κάτι είναι κι αυτό προς το παρόν





> Λοιπον σεμας η καμπινα εγκατασταθηκε  Τωρα τι κανουν ; τραβανε οπτικη ινα μετα απο την εγκατασταση ;





> Στο excel ειδα οτι η δικια μου καμπινα ειναι για Q4/2017. Αρα θα παραμεινει ανενεργη λογικα μεχρι τοτε ε ;  Εφοσον ειναι για vectoring φανταζομαι θα δεινουν και vdsl εως 50mbps ετσι ;


Νίκο που ανήκεις? εγώ στο 427 Δάσους.
αν θες έλα στο topic που αφορά τη περιοχή μας για να μην ενοχλούμε την κοινότητα εδώ με τα τοπικά μας...
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...1%CE%B9/page10

απ'όσο ξέρω Δάσος θα πάνε μέσα απ'τα φρεάτια. σε παλιότερες μεριές της πόλης έχει να πέσει σκάψιμο...οπότε για καλοκαίρι μας βλέπω
vectoring λένε οκτώβρη με δεκέμβρη αλλά καλύτερα ας είμαστε συγκρατημένα αισιόδοξοι διότι είναι κάτι καινούριιο για την Ελλάδα & δεν ξέρεις τι θέματα μπορεί να παρουσιάσει  :Sad:  ας έχουμε το 30 & 50 μια χαρά θα μαστε συγκριτικά με τώρα έτσι?
θα μου πείτε βέβαια πίσω απ'τον καπΟΤΕ είναι η DT που το χει εφαρμόσει γερμανία κροατία & γύρω αλλά εδώ είναι Βαλκάνια που λέμε  :Smile:

----------


## Pokas

> Στο excel ειδα οτι η δικια μου καμπινα ειναι για Q4/2017. Αρα θα παραμεινει ανενεργη λογικα μεχρι τοτε ε ;  Εφοσον ειναι για vectoring φανταζομαι θα δεινουν και vdsl εως 50mbps ετσι ;


Οταν παρει ρευμα, μετα απο συντομο διαστημα δινει υπηρεσιες, αν συμπεσει με την ενεργοποιηση vectoring, θα ειναι καλο. 
Αν δεν κανω λαθος θα δινουν 30,50 και με την ελευση vectoring θα δωσει και 100.

----------


## pankostas

> Οταν παρει ρευμα, μετα απο συντομο διαστημα δινει υπηρεσιες, αν συμπεσει με την ενεργοποιηση vectoring, θα ειναι καλο. 
> Αν δεν κανω λαθος θα δινουν 30,50 και με την ελευση vectoring θα δωσει και 100.


Εγώ πάντως ρώτησα έναν του ΟΤΕ που είδα σε μια καμπίνα, αν τελειώσει μια περιοχή  αν θα δοθεί vdsl, και μου απάντησε ότι θα λειτουργήσει μόνο vectoring και όλες οι καμπίνες ταυτόχρονα. Οκτώβριο.  Αφορά Κατερίνη, που τα έργα ξεκίνησαν μετά την ανακοίνωση για vectoring .
Τώρα για άλλες πόλεις πιθανόν να ισχυει κατι αλλο. 
Θα δειξει.... Θα ενημερώσω.

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Εγώ πάντως ρώτησα έναν του ΟΤΕ που είδα σε μια καμπίνα, αν τελειώσει μια περιοχή  αν θα δοθεί vdsl, και μου απάντησε ότι *θα λειτουργήσει μόνο vectoring και όλες οι καμπίνες ταυτόχρονα. Οκτώβριο.  Αφορά Κατερίνη, που τα έργα ξεκίνησαν μετά την ανακοίνωση για vectoring .
> Τώρα για άλλες πόλεις πιθανόν να ισχυει κατι αλλο.* 
> Θα δειξει.... Θα ενημερώσω.


Ki αν ρωτήσεις άλλον ΟΤΕτζή, πιθανόν να ισχύει κάτι άλλο   :Razz:

----------


## adiS

Φυσικά τον προγραματισμό του ΟΤΕ δεν τον ξέρουμε. Αλλά στο Κιλκίς έβαλαν τις καμπίνες τελευταίο τρίμηνο του 16 και έχει κανά 2-3 μήνες που δίνουν vdsl(Πήρα vdsl(30) από καινούργια καμπίνα).

Αυτό ισχύει φυσικά μόνο για σύνδεση οτε, μέχρι τώρα δεν παίρνει άλλος πάροδος από αυτές τις καμπίνες.

----------


## Pokas

> Εγώ πάντως ρώτησα έναν του ΟΤΕ που είδα σε μια καμπίνα, αν τελειώσει μια περιοχή  αν θα δοθεί vdsl, και μου απάντησε ότι θα λειτουργήσει μόνο vectoring και όλες οι καμπίνες ταυτόχρονα. Οκτώβριο.  Αφορά Κατερίνη, που τα έργα ξεκίνησαν μετά την ανακοίνωση για vectoring .
> Τώρα για άλλες πόλεις πιθανόν να ισχυει κατι αλλο. 
> Θα δειξει.... Θα ενημερώσω.


Τι να σου πω, εγώ την πληροφορία την εχω εκ των έσω απο τον σχεδιασμό... Αλλά, στην Ελλάδα ζούμε..

----------


## pankostas

Χαχα αυτό ότι αν ρωτήσεις κάποιον άλλο πιθανόν να σε πει κάτι διαφορετικό....παιζει!
Ο χρόνος θα δείξει παιδιά! Κατερίνη τέλη Φεβρουαρίου ξεκίνησαν τα έργα, οπότε λογικό είναι να πάει για Σεπτέμβριο μεριά! 
Υπομονή....

----------


## Atheros

Οι ενεργές καμπίνες θα δώσουν κατευθείαν vectoring σύμφωνα με το χρονοδιάγραμμα που έχει δημοσιεύσει ο ΟΤΕ. VDSL εώς 50 Mbps όσες ήδη δίνουν θα αναβαθμιστούν. Αυτές που τοποθετούνται τώρα δεν θα δώσουν απλό vdsl αλλά θα είναι από την αρχή vectored. Εικάζω ότι θα δίνονται μόνο ταχύτητες 50 και 100. Η 35 θα καταργηθεί.Αντίστοιχα και οι τιμές θα είναι η 100 στην τιμή της 50 και η 50 στην τιμή της 30. Πιο κάτω θα βασιλεύει το παλιό καλό adsl2 plus σε τιμές κόστους.Δεν έχει νόημα να προστεθεί πιο ακριβό προϊόν στη λίστα που θα το ανταγωνίζονται τα παλαιότερα και φθηνότερα.Επίσης δεν υπάρχει άλλη μέθοδος για γρήγορη διείσδυση και αναβάθμιση από το κοινό  άν δεν έχει προσιτή τιμή σε σχέση με τα σημερινά δεδομένα.

----------


## JOHNMORE

> Ki αν ρωτήσεις άλλον ΟΤΕτζή, πιθανόν να ισχύει κάτι άλλο


ΙΣΧΥΕΙ!
στη χώρα του ότι να'ναι ζούμε αδέλφια




> Οι ενεργές καμπίνες θα δώσουν κατευθείαν vectoring σύμφωνα με το χρονοδιάγραμμα που έχει δημοσιεύσει ο ΟΤΕ. VDSL εώς 50 Mbps όσες ήδη δίνουν θα αναβαθμιστούν. Αυτές που τοποθετούνται τώρα δεν θα δώσουν απλό vdsl αλλά θα είναι από την αρχή vectored. Εικάζω ότι θα δίνονται μόνο ταχύτητες 50 και 100. Η 35 θα καταργηθεί.Αντίστοιχα και οι τιμές θα είναι η 100 στην τιμή της 50 και η 50 στην τιμή της 30. Πιο κάτω θα βασιλεύει το παλιό καλό adsl2 plus σε τιμές κόστους.Δεν έχει νόημα να προστεθεί πιο ακριβό προϊόν στη λίστα που θα το ανταγωνίζονται τα παλαιότερα και φθηνότερα.Επίσης δεν υπάρχει άλλη μέθοδος για γρήγορη διείσδυση και αναβάθμιση από το κοινό  άν δεν έχει προσιτή τιμή σε σχέση με τα σημερινά δεδομένα.


καλά μην το λες....
μακάρι να επιβεβαιωθείς εσύ & να διαψευστώ αλλά άσπρη μέρα δεν βλέπουμε με τους "καλοφαγάδες" που μας απομυζούσαν επί έτη για υπηρεσίες του μπιπ...

----------


## cyberten

> Αυτές που τοποθετούνται τώρα δεν θα δώσουν απλό vdsl αλλά θα είναι από την αρχή vectored. Εικάζω ότι θα δίνονται μόνο ταχύτητες 50 και 100.


Στην περίπτωση του Περάματος (έχει επιλεγεί για Vectoring με ορίζοντα το Q4/2017) οι νέες καμπίνες που τοποθετήθηκαν και ενεργοποιήθηκαν δίνουν ήδη έως 50Mbps. Θεωρώ ότι αυτό που λες δεν ισχύει εκ των πραγμάτων.

----------


## adiS

> Στην περίπτωση του Περάματος (έχει επιλεγεί για Vectoring με ορίζοντα το Q4/2017) οι νέες καμπίνες που τοποθετήθηκαν και ενεργοποιήθηκαν δίνουν ήδη έως 50Mbps. Θεωρώ ότι αυτό που λες δεν ισχύει εκ των πραγμάτων.


Αυτό έγραψα και εγώ ποιο πάνω  :Smile: . Από καινούργιες καμπίνες vectoring ready δίνουν αυτήν την στιγμή 30 και 50 vdsl στο Κιλκίς. Απλώς δεν το πρόσεξαν μάλλον

----------


## pankostas

Δεν καταλαβατε καλα.Εχει δίκιο ο φιλος Atheros.
Οι καμπίνες που αλλάζουν Κατερίνη όπως είπα ξεκίνησαν μετά την ανακοίνωση για vectoring.  Οπότε θα δίνουν μόνο vectoring όταν ενεργοποιηθουν, όπως ενημερώθηκα από υπαλληλο του ΟΤΕ.
Τωρα οι καμπίνες που αλλαχθηκαν  πριν την ανακοίνωση του vectoring, όπως στο Κιλκίς που μας ενημέρωσε ο φίλος ότι τα έργα ξεκίνησαν τέλη 2016, είναι λογικό να δώσουν vdsl πρώτα, αφού γι αυτό το λόγο ξεκίνησαν τα έργα αλλαγής τους , πριν την ανακοίνωση vectoring.

----------


## adiS

> Δεν καταλαβατε καλα.Εχει δίκιο ο φιλος Atheros.
> Οι καμπίνες που αλλάζουν Κατερίνη όπως είπα ξεκίνησαν μετά την ανακοίνωση για vectoring.  Οπότε θα δίνουν μόνο vectoring όταν ενεργοποιηθουν, όπως ενημερώθηκα από υπαλληλο του ΟΤΕ.
> Τωρα οι καμπίνες που αλλαχθηκαν  πριν την ανακοίνωση του vectoring, όπως στο Κιλκίς που μας ενημέρωσε ο φίλος ότι τα έργα ξεκίνησαν τέλη 2016, είναι λογικό να δώσουν vdsl πρώτα, αφού γι αυτό το λόγο ξεκίνησαν τα έργα αλλαγής τους , πριν την ανακοίνωση vectoring.


Βασικά πιστεύω ότι δίκιο έχουμε όλοι.  :Smile:  Και γιατί το λέω αυτό, απλώς έτυχε στο Κιλκίς να γίνουν ποιο νωρίς οι εγκαταστάσεις νέον καμπινών στα πλαίσια του vectoring και όταν ετοιμάστηκαν έδωσαν vdsl(30-50) μέχρι να μπει το vectoring.

Απλώς άποψη μου είναι ότι αν δείτε ότι είναι έτοιμες οι καμπίνες στην περιοχή σας δεν είναι κακό να βλέπετε την διαθεσιμότητα στο site της cosmote. Μπορεί πχ σε 1-2 μήνες να είναι έτοιμες και να πάρετε 30-50, και ας λένε ότι είναι μόνο για το vectoring.

----------


## cyberten

> Δεν καταλαβατε καλα.Εχει δίκιο ο φιλος Atheros.
> Οι καμπίνες που αλλάζουν Κατερίνη όπως είπα ξεκίνησαν μετά την ανακοίνωση για vectoring.  Οπότε θα δίνουν μόνο vectoring όταν ενεργοποιηθουν, όπως ενημερώθηκα από υπαλληλο του ΟΤΕ.
> Τωρα οι καμπίνες που αλλαχθηκαν  πριν την ανακοίνωση του vectoring, όπως στο Κιλκίς που μας ενημέρωσε ο φίλος ότι τα έργα ξεκίνησαν τέλη 2016, είναι λογικό να δώσουν vdsl πρώτα, αφού γι αυτό το λόγο ξεκίνησαν τα έργα αλλαγής τους , πριν την ανακοίνωση vectoring.





> Βασικά πιστεύω ότι δίκιο έχουμε όλοι.  Και γιατί το λέω αυτό, απλώς έτυχε στο Κιλκίς να γίνουν ποιο νωρίς οι εγκαταστάσεις νέον καμπινών στα πλαίσια του vectoring και όταν ετοιμάστηκαν έδωσαν vdsl(30-50) μέχρι να μπει το vectoring.
> 
> Απλώς άποψη μου είναι ότι αν δείτε ότι είναι έτοιμες οι καμπίνες στην περιοχή σας δεν είναι κακό να βλέπετε την διαθεσιμότητα στο site της cosmote. Μπορεί πχ σε 1-2 μήνες να είναι έτοιμες και να πάρετε 30-50, και ας λένε ότι είναι μόνο για το vectoring.


Φίλε pankostas, στο Πέραμα οι εργασίες ξεκίνησαν μετά την ανακοίνωση των κέντρων του vectoring και όπως είπα νωρίτερα οι νέες καμπίνες που έχουν ενεργοποιηθεί δίνουν και VDSL. Παρόλα αυτά, μια ομάδα είμαστε και έχουμε δίκιο όλοι... Βαδίζουμε για "ασύλληπτες ταχύτητες ταχύτητες Internet από ΟΤΕ"  :One thumb up: !

----------


## jkoukos

Η 1η φάση ανάθεσης που όλοι γνωρίζουμε, αφορά αποκλειστικά καμπίνες του ΟΤΕ που είτε τοποθετήθηκαν τα προηγούμενα χρόνια, είτε τώρα αναβαθμίζονται ή ήταν στον προγραμματισμό, προ του Vectoring. Κάποιες από αυτές ήταν και θα είναι αρχικά σκέτο VDSL και άλλες απευθείας σε Vectored. Ανάλογα πότε θα είναι έτοιμες και πότε προβλέπεται από τον προγραμματισμό.
Στην 3η φάση ανάθεσης που μετέχει πάλι ο ΟΤΕ, θα εγκριθεί το χρονοδιάγραμμα για όσες περιοχές από τις υπόλοιπες θέλει ν' αναλάβει, κατευθείαν σε Vectoring. Το ίδιο ισχύει και για την 2η φάση ανάθεσης των άλλων παρόχων.

----------


## globalnoise

> Η 1η φάση ανάθεσης που όλοι γνωρίζουμε, αφορά αποκλειστικά καμπίνες του ΟΤΕ που είτε τοποθετήθηκαν τα προηγούμενα χρόνια, είτε τώρα αναβαθμίζονται ή ήταν στον προγραμματισμό, προ του Vectoring. Κάποιες από αυτές ήταν και θα είναι αρχικά σκέτο VDSL και άλλες απευθείας σε Vectored. Ανάλογα πότε θα είναι έτοιμες και πότε προβλέπεται από τον προγραμματισμό.
> Στην 3η φάση ανάθεσης που μετέχει πάλι ο ΟΤΕ, θα εγκριθεί το χρονοδιάγραμμα για όσες περιοχές από τις υπόλοιπες θέλει ν' αναλάβει, κατευθείαν σε Vectoring. Το ίδιο ισχύει και για την 2η φάση ανάθεσης των άλλων παρόχων.


jkouko, έχουμε κάποιο νέο σχετικά με την ημερομηνία της 2ης φάσης;

----------


## jkoukos

Δεν έχω υπόψη κάποια αλλαγή, άρα ισχύει ο προγραμματισμός. Μετά τις 23 του μήνα.

----------


## pankostas

> Φίλε pankostas, στο Πέραμα οι εργασίες ξεκίνησαν μετά την ανακοίνωση των κέντρων του vectoring και όπως είπα νωρίτερα οι νέες καμπίνες που έχουν ενεργοποιηθεί δίνουν και VDSL. Παρόλα αυτά, μια ομάδα είμαστε και έχουμε δίκιο όλοι... Βαδίζουμε για "ασύλληπτες ταχύτητες ταχύτητες Internet από ΟΤΕ" !


Εννοείται ότι μια ομάδα είμαστε και γράφουμε ότι μας μεταφέρουν "σχετικοι" υπάλληλοι, και για να ενημερώσουμε τα άλλη μέλη, αλλά και φυσικά να ανταλλάξουμε απόψεις.
Μια απορια. Ενεργοποιήθηκαν καμπίνες στο Περαμα που ξεκίνησαν τα έργα πριν 3-4 μήνες? Τοσο γρηγορα? Γιατί τόσο έχει περίπου η ανακοίνωση για vectoring.
Πάντως σίγουρα θα ήταν στα σχέδια για vdsl οι καμπίνες αυτές, πριν το vectoring. Όπως σωστά είχε πει σε αλλο θεμα ο jkoukos. Πότε ξεκίνησαν τα έργα και ποτε δόθηκε διαθεσιμότητα?

----------


## cyberten

> Εννοείται ότι μια ομάδα είμαστε και γράφουμε ότι μας μεταφέρουν "σχετικοι" υπάλληλοι, και για να ενημερώσουμε τα άλλη μέλη, αλλά και φυσικά να ανταλλάξουμε απόψεις.
> Μια απορια. Ενεργοποιήθηκαν καμπίνες στο Περαμα που ξεκίνησαν τα έργα πριν 3-4 μήνες? Τοσο γρηγορα? Γιατί τόσο έχει περίπου η ανακοίνωση για vectoring.
> Πάντως σίγουρα θα ήταν στα σχέδια για vdsl οι καμπίνες αυτές, πριν το vectoring. Όπως σωστά είχε πει σε αλλο θεμα ο jkoukos. Πότε ξεκίνησαν τα έργα και ποτε δόθηκε διαθεσιμότητα?


Οι εργασίες ξεκίνησαν αρχές Μαρτίου και ενεργοποιήθηκαν (όχι όλες) εντός 1 μήνα. Δυστυχώς τις παρακολουθώ από τη διαθεσιμότητα του ΟΤΕ με παροχή μόνο διευθύνσεων και όχι τηλεφώνων. Θέλω να πιστεύω πάντως ότι δεν θα "πέφτει έξω"...

----------


## pankostas

Νόμιζα είχες δική σου εμπειρία. Άρα δεν είσαι σίγουρος ότι δίνουν vdsl όπως έγραψες?
Μ αυτά που γράφουν εδώ μέσα λίγο δύσκολο σε 1 μήνα να δίνουν vdsl. Μήπως είναι από ΑΚ η διαθεσιμότητα που βλέπεις?
Μακάρι να ισχύει και να το κάνουν και σε άλλες περιοχές τόσο γρήγορα. Η αλήθεια είναι ότι υπάρχει μεγάλη κινητικότητα.

----------


## Sovjohn

> Οι εργασίες ξεκίνησαν αρχές Μαρτίου και ενεργοποιήθηκαν (όχι όλες) εντός 1 μήνα. Δυστυχώς τις παρακολουθώ από τη διαθεσιμότητα του ΟΤΕ με παροχή μόνο διευθύνσεων και όχι τηλεφώνων. Θέλω να πιστεύω πάντως ότι δεν θα "πέφτει έξω"...


Κράτα μικρό καλάθι για τη διαθεσιμότητα του site. Στη διεύθυνση μου (η οποία είχε VDSL οριακά με 27/3 ταχύτητα από forthnet για χρόνια, από το Α/Κ, πριν την κόψω γιατί άρχισε να πλησιάζει τα 24-25 και έχανε το όλο νόημα της) για πολύ καιρό -χρόνια- λόγω οριακής απόστασης έβγαζε "Καλέστε το 13888" και "ξαφνικά" εδώ και μερικούς μήνες βγάζει διαθεσιμότητα για 30 και 50 κανονικά. "Διαθέσιμο στην περιοχή σας."

Κάποιο λάκκο έχει η φάβα όμως, διότι α) Δεν πλησίασε το Α/Κ αρκετά για να δίνει διαθεσιμότητα σε 50 -που δεν θα πιάνει ούτε καν 32- και β) Δεν έχει μπει καμία καμπίνα στην περιοχή, ούτε ενεργοποιηθεί, ούτε τίποτα ακόμα. Η περιοχή είναι της Vodafone...

Τώρα θα μου πεις, αν έκανες αίτηση τι θα γινόταν; Δεν ξέρω, πιθανότατα να τους έπαιρνε ο διάολος και να έπρεπε να γίνει υπαναχώρηση - πάντως "σωστά δομημένο" το σύστημα διαθεσιμότητας, αν κρίνω από εδώ, δεν είναι σίγουρα εδώ και μερικούς μήνες...

----------


## cyberten

> Νόμιζα είχες δική σου εμπειρία. Άρα δεν είσαι σίγουρος ότι δίνουν vdsl όπως έγραψες?
> Μ αυτά που γράφουν εδώ μέσα λίγο δύσκολο σε 1 μήνα να δίνουν vdsl. Μήπως είναι από ΑΚ η διαθεσιμότητα που βλέπεις?
> Μακάρι να ισχύει και να το κάνουν και σε άλλες περιοχές τόσο γρήγορα. Η αλήθεια είναι ότι υπάρχει μεγάλη κινητικότητα.





> Κράτα μικρό καλάθι για τη διαθεσιμότητα του site. Στη διεύθυνση μου (η οποία είχε VDSL οριακά με 27/3 ταχύτητα από forthnet για χρόνια, από το Α/Κ, πριν την κόψω γιατί άρχισε να πλησιάζει τα 24-25 και έχανε το όλο νόημα της) για πολύ καιρό -χρόνια- λόγω οριακής απόστασης έβγαζε "Καλέστε το 13888" και "ξαφνικά" εδώ και μερικούς μήνες βγάζει διαθεσιμότητα για 30 και 50 κανονικά. "Διαθέσιμο στην περιοχή σας."
> 
> Κάποιο λάκκο έχει η φάβα όμως, διότι α) Δεν πλησίασε το Α/Κ αρκετά για να δίνει διαθεσιμότητα σε 50 -που δεν θα πιάνει ούτε καν 32- και β) Δεν έχει μπει καμία καμπίνα στην περιοχή, ούτε ενεργοποιηθεί, ούτε τίποτα ακόμα. Η περιοχή είναι της Vodafone...
> 
> Τώρα θα μου πεις, αν έκανες αίτηση τι θα γινόταν; Δεν ξέρω, πιθανότατα να τους έπαιρνε ο διάολος και να έπρεπε να γίνει υπαναχώρηση - πάντως "σωστά δομημένο" το σύστημα διαθεσιμότητας, αν κρίνω από εδώ, δεν είναι σίγουρα εδώ και μερικούς μήνες...


Να εξηγήσω τον τρόπο αναζήτησης που χρησιμοποιώ. Από τις χαρτογραφημένες καμπίνες στο χάρτη του http://fttxgr.eu/map, για την περίπτωση του Περάματος, έχω εντοπίσει κάποιες καμπίνες (π.χ. την http://fttxgr.eu/map?id=609) η οποία υπήρχε στην ίδια θέση και ως ADSL (δυστυχώς δεν την είχα καταχωρήσει γιατί δεν πρόλαβα τότε) και είναι μία από αυτές που άλλαξαν το Μάρτιο. Αν λοιπόν δει κανείς τη διαθεσιμότητα από ιστοσελίδα του ΟΤΕ για τις διευθύνσεις επί του ίδιου δρόμου (και από τις δύο μεριές του) θα παρατηρήσει διαθεσιμότητα έως 50Mbps ενώ παλαιότερα υπήρχε μόνο το έως 30Mbps. Υπάρχουν κι άλλες καμπίνες για τις οποίες παρατηρείται αυτό. Συμφωνώ ότι 100% επαληθευμένο δεν είναι ωστόσο αν σου επιστρέφει η μηχανή αναζήτησης το σωστό αποτέλεσμα και με τηλεφωνικό αριθμό όσο και με διευθυνση σύνδεσης (για παράδειγμα το δικό μου τηλεφωνικό αριθμό) με κάνει να πιστεύω ότι τουλάχιστον για τη γειτονιά μου πως "δουλεύει σωστά" και ας μη μου αρέσουν αυτά που δείχνει...

----------


## pankostas

- - - Updated - - -




> Φίλε pankostas, στο Πέραμα οι εργασίες ξεκίνησαν μετά την ανακοίνωση των κέντρων του vectoring και όπως είπα νωρίτερα οι νέες καμπίνες που έχουν ενεργοποιηθεί δίνουν και VDSL.





> Στην περίπτωση του Περάματος (έχει επιλεγεί για Vectoring με ορίζοντα το Q4/2017) οι νέες καμπίνες που τοποθετήθηκαν και ενεργοποιήθηκαν δίνουν ήδη έως 50Mbps. Θεωρώ ότι αυτό που λες δεν ισχύει εκ των πραγμάτων.


Μέσα σε 1+ μήνα που ξεκίνησαν τα έργα και  εμπορική διαθέσιμη vdsl απο καμπίνα, πρέπει να είναι ρεκόρ.
Αλλά έτσι όπως το έγραψες πριν, ήταν σαν ήσουν απόλυτα σίγουρος. Τέλος πάντων...
Οπως έχω γραψει ο χρόνος θα δείξει για κάθε περιοχή....Υπομονη...

----------


## jkoukos

> Οι εργασίες ξεκίνησαν αρχές Μαρτίου και ενεργοποιήθηκαν (όχι όλες) εντός 1 μήνα. Δυστυχώς τις παρακολουθώ από τη διαθεσιμότητα του ΟΤΕ με παροχή μόνο διευθύνσεων και όχι τηλεφώνων. Θέλω να πιστεύω πάντως ότι δεν θα "πέφτει έξω"...


Δυστυχώς εδώ και αρκετό καιρό, οι διαθεσιμότητες που δίνει στην ιστοσελίδα ο ΟΤΕ είναι επιεικώς απαράδεκτες. Υπάρχουν πολλές αναφορές μελών σε όλη την χώρα, για τα λάθη που εμφανίζει.
Όπως και στον Sovjohn, έτσι και στην περιοχή μου δεν υπάρχει ίχνος νέας καμπίνας και στην διαθεσιμότητα μου δίνει κανονικά 50Mbps, όταν μέχρι ένα μήνα πριν έδινε μόνο 30Mbps (απόλυτα φυσιολογικό για την απόσταση που έχω). Ταυτόχρονα στο χωριό, σε ήδη 50άρα σύνδεση, αναφέρει ότι το αίτημα χρειάζεται περαιτέρω διερεύνηση.
Αν δεν μάθεις ότι κάποιος συνδέθηκε και έχει υπηρεσία από καμπίνα, μην είσαι σίγουρος για τίποτα, ακόμη κι αν πρόκειται για τον ΟΤΕ, που τελευταία ακολουθεί πρακτικές των εναλλακτικών.

----------


## ProGGreSive7

Καλησπερα στην ομαδα ειμαι και εγω μεσα για τα εργα του ΟΤΕ Τρικαλα Θεσσαλιας εχουν αλλαξει ολες τις καμπινες της περιοχης μου εκτος απο την δικια μου η οποια ειναι μεσα για να την αλλαξουν αλλα τιποτα ακομα ενω οι αλλες τις εχουν αλλαξει αυτην την στιγμη σκαβουν κιολας για οπτικες ινες. να αρχισω να φοβαμαι οτι δεν θα την αλλαξουν ?  :Sad:

----------


## pankostas

> Καλησπερα στην ομαδα ειμαι και εγω μεσα για τα εργα του ΟΤΕ Τρικαλα Θεσσαλιας εχουν αλλαξει ολες τις καμπινες της περιοχης μου εκτος απο την δικια μου η οποια ειναι μεσα για να την αλλαξουν αλλα τιποτα ακομα ενω οι αλλες τις εχουν αλλαξει αυτην την στιγμη σκαβουν κιολας για οπτικες ινες. να αρχισω να φοβαμαι οτι δεν θα την αλλαξουν ?  Συνημμένο Αρχείο 183286


Όχι ρε συ μην ανησυχείς! Εφόσον είναι στα σχέδια για αλλαγή σίγουρα θα την αλλαξουν. Απλώς κρίνοντας από Κατερίνη, ξεκίνησαν περιφερειακά  της πολης και σιγά σιγά μπαίνουν στο κέντρο. 
Άλλαξαν τις "εύκολες" πρωτα. Μέσα στο κέντρο, πλέον κλείνουν δρόμους, δεν χωράνε οι καμπίνες στα στενά πεζοδρόμια, τα μεταφέρουν αλλού....κτλ. Πιο δύσκολο το έργο τους πλεον.
Υπομονη...

- - - Updated - - -




> Δυστυχώς εδώ και αρκετό καιρό, οι διαθεσιμότητες που δίνει στην ιστοσελίδα ο ΟΤΕ είναι επιεικώς απαράδεκτες. Υπάρχουν πολλές αναφορές μελών σε όλη την χώρα, για τα λάθη που εμφανίζει.
> Όπως και στον Sovjohn, έτσι και στην περιοχή μου δεν υπάρχει ίχνος νέας καμπίνας και στην διαθεσιμότητα μου δίνει κανονικά 50Mbps, όταν μέχρι ένα μήνα πριν έδινε μόνο 30Mbps (απόλυτα φυσιολογικό για την απόσταση που έχω). Ταυτόχρονα στο χωριό, σε ήδη 50άρα σύνδεση, αναφέρει ότι το αίτημα χρειάζεται περαιτέρω διερεύνηση.
> Αν δεν μάθεις ότι κάποιος συνδέθηκε και έχει υπηρεσία από καμπίνα, μην είσαι σίγουρος για τίποτα, ακόμη κι αν πρόκειται για τον ΟΤΕ, που τελευταία ακολουθεί πρακτικές των εναλλακτικών.


Επιβεβαιώνω  το ανωτερω. Το "έπαθε" γνωστός μου , τον έβγαζε 50αρα και έκανε φορητότητα. Αλλά τελικά τον είπαν ότι θα είναι για λίγο ακόμα στα 30 , και μετα θα παει 50 μετά το καλοκαιρι. 
Όχι ότι έχει πρόβλημα.  Μια χαρά του κάθεται και η 30αρα. Παίρνει από Α/Κ . Μια χαρά είναι σε σχέση με μας.

----------


## adiS

Μετά από μία ανάρτηση εδώ στο forum ότι έκανε αίτηση στην wind σε μία περιοχή με νέα καμπίνα εδώ στο Κιλκίς.

Μπήκα στα site των εταιρειών forthnet,vodafone και wind. Η forthnet δεν μου βγάζει ότι υπάρχει vdsl στην περιοχή, αλλά η vodafone και η wind βγάζουν κανονικά.

Με λίγα λόγια μάλλον πλέον από τις νέες καμπίνες εδώ στο Κιλκίς δίνουν και οι άλλοι πάροχοι εκτός από τον ΟΤΕ.

Δεν έχω ακόμα καμία επιβεβαίωση ότι προχώρησαν στην υλοποίηση της vdsl πάντως.

----------


## cyberten

> Μετά από μία ανάρτηση εδώ στο forum ότι έκανε αίτηση στην wind σε μία περιοχή με νέα καμπίνα εδώ στο Κιλκίς.
> 
> Μπήκα στα site των εταιρειών forthnet,vodafone και wind. Η forthnet δεν μου βγάζει ότι υπάρχει vdsl στην περιοχή, αλλά η vodafone και η wind βγάζουν κανονικά.
> 
> Με λίγα λόγια μάλλον πλέον από τις νέες καμπίνες εδώ στο Κιλκίς δίνουν και οι άλλοι πάροχοι εκτός από τον ΟΤΕ.
> 
> Δεν έχω ακόμα καμία επιβεβαίωση ότι προχώρησαν στην υλοποίηση της vdsl πάντως.


Αυτό που περιγράφεις ίσως υλοποιείται πάλι μέσω ΟΤΕ με δανεισμό μιας "πόρτας" (ή όπως αλλιώς το ονομάζουν) στην αντίστοιχη καμπίνα. Δεν λέω ότι οι εναλλακτικοί δεν εγκαθιστούν δικά τους KV (για παράδειγμα αναφέρω την εξής που εντόπισα http://fttxgr.eu/map?id=2860). Καλό όμως θα είναι να γίνει πιστοποίηση της κατάστασης με μια φωτογραφία της συγκεκριμένης καμπίνας που αναφέρεις.

----------


## adiS

ήδη έχω ανεβάσει δύο καμπίνες στο fttxgr και θα ανεβάσω και άλλες. Όλες οι καμπίνες στο Κιλκίς μπήκαν ταυτόχρονα και είναι του οτε.

http://fttxgr.eu/map?id=4334

αυτή είναι η καμπίνα μου και έβαλα την δικιά μου διεύθυνση για να δω διαθεσιμότητα.

Φυσικά όπως θα δεις στο map η απόσταση είναι πολύ μεγάλη από το dslam για να δίνει διαθεσιμότητα από εκεί.

----------


## jkoukos

Μέχρι σήμερα καμπίνες έβαζε μόνο ο ΟΤΕ. Μέσω αυτών δίνει VDSL (σε κάποιες λίγες περιπτώσεις και ADSL) στους πελάτες του και μέσω χοντρικής (νοίκι) στους άλλους παρόχους, ώστε όποιος εξ αυτών ενδιαφερθεί να μπορεί να δώσει λιανική στους πελάτες του.
Εξαρχής HOL/Vodafone και Wind έδιναν (όχι παντού) με αυτόν τον τρόπο μόνο υπηρεσία VDSL από καμπίνα. Κάποια στιγμή πριν από 1 χρόνο, ξεκίνησαν να δίνουν (όχι παντού) Cyta και Forthnet.

Με τον νέο κανονισμό του Vectoring, πλέον όποιος πάροχος θέλει μπορεί να αναλάβει τις καμπίνες ενός ή περισσότερων αστικών κέντρων και να δίνει αυτός αποκλειστικά υπηρεσία και όλοι οι υπόλοιποι μέσω αυτού (ακόμη και ο ΟΤΕ), όπως γίνεται μέχρι σήμερα στις καμπίνες του ΟΤΕ. Αν όλοι θα δίνουν από παντού μέσω χοντρικής ή μόνο όπου ενδιαφέρονται, κανείς δεν το γνωρίζει και είναι καθαρά θέμα πολιτικής του εκάστου παρόχου.

Προς το παρόν εγκρίθηκε η 1η φάσης της ανάθεσης, για τις πρώτες περιοχές που ανέλαβε ο ΟΤΕ.
Σε λίγο καιρό αναμένεται η 2η φάση, για τις περιοχές που θα αιτηθούν οι άλλοι πάροχοι (όχι ο ΟΤΕ). Ήδη σε κάποια αστικά κέντρα, Wind και Vodafone αναπτύσσουν τις δικές τους καμπίνες και πιθανότατα αυτά θα τα αναλάβουν οι ίδιες.
Μετά από 2 μήνες αναμένεται και η 3η φάση, για τις υπόλοιπες αδιάθετες περιοχές, που μπορούν να αιτηθούν απ' όλους τους παρόχους μηδέ του ΟΤΕ εξαιρουμένου.
Τέλος από τον 5ο/2018, κάθε πάροχος θα μπορεί να αιτηθεί αδιάθετες καμπίνες σε 6μηνιαία βάση για μελλοντική επέκταση της υπηρεσίας.

----------


## ProGGreSive7

Ολα καλα τελικα μου την αλλαζουν αν ειμαι τυχερος μπορει να παρω νωρις το 50ρι μου

----------


## tasospas

> Μέχρι σήμερα καμπίνες έβαζε μόνο ο ΟΤΕ. Μέσω αυτών δίνει VDSL (σε κάποιες λίγες περιπτώσεις και ADSL) στους πελάτες του και μέσω χοντρικής (νοίκι) στους άλλους παρόχους, ώστε όποιος εξ αυτών ενδιαφερθεί να μπορεί να δώσει λιανική στους πελάτες του.
> Εξαρχής HOL/Vodafone και Wind έδιναν (όχι παντού) με αυτόν τον τρόπο μόνο υπηρεσία VDSL από καμπίνα. Κάποια στιγμή πριν από 1 χρόνο, ξεκίνησαν να δίνουν (όχι παντού) Cyta και Forthnet.
> 
> Με τον νέο κανονισμό του Vectoring, πλέον όποιος πάροχος θέλει μπορεί να αναλάβει τις καμπίνες ενός ή περισσότερων αστικών κέντρων και να δίνει αυτός αποκλειστικά υπηρεσία και όλοι οι υπόλοιποι μέσω αυτού (ακόμη και ο ΟΤΕ), όπως γίνεται μέχρι σήμερα στις καμπίνες του ΟΤΕ. Αν όλοι θα δίνουν από παντού μέσω χοντρικής ή μόνο όπου ενδιαφέρονται, κανείς δεν το γνωρίζει και είναι καθαρά θέμα πολιτικής του εκάστου παρόχου.
> 
> Προς το παρόν εγκρίθηκε η 1η φάσης της ανάθεσης, για τις πρώτες περιοχές που ανέλαβε ο ΟΤΕ.
> *Σε λίγο καιρό αναμένεται η 2η φάση, για τις περιοχές που θα αιτηθούν οι άλλοι πάροχοι (όχι ο ΟΤΕ). Ήδη σε κάποια αστικά κέντρα, Wind και Vodafone αναπτύσσουν τις δικές τους καμπίνες και πιθανότατα αυτά θα τα αναλάβουν οι ίδιες.*
> Μετά από 2 μήνες αναμένεται και η 3η φάση, για τις υπόλοιπες αδιάθετες περιοχές, που μπορούν να αιτηθούν απ' όλους τους παρόχους μηδέ του ΟΤΕ εξαιρουμένου.
> Τέλος από τον 5ο/2018, κάθε πάροχος θα μπορεί να αιτηθεί αδιάθετες καμπίνες σε 6μηνιαία βάση για μελλοντική επέκταση της υπηρεσίας.



Μα η 2 φαση δεν έχει αρχίσει(και μάλιστα έχει τελειώσει και η προθεσμία) και τώρα απλώς αναμένουμε να βγάλει ανακοίνωση η εεττ να δούμε ποιες περιοχές ανέλαβαν οι ενδιαφερομενοι παροχοι ?(τέλος μαιου πρόκειται να βγει η ανακοίνωση σωστα?)

----------


## jkoukos

H ολιγοήμερη παράταση που δόθηκε έληξε 2 Μαΐου και προφανώς οι πάροχοι κατέθεσαν της αιτήσεις. Η έγκριση αναμένεται σε 2 μήνες το αργότερο (βήμα 4).
Αυτό όμως δεν αναιρεί την πιθανότητα να είχε εκ προοιμίου γίνει συμφωνία μεταξύ των εταιρειών και γι' αυτό βλέπουμε σε κάποιες περιοχές να βάζουν καμπίνες κάποιοι εξ αυτών.

----------


## tasospas

> H ολιγοήμερη παράταση που δόθηκε έληξε 2 Μαΐου και προφανώς οι πάροχοι κατέθεσαν της αιτήσεις. Η έγκριση αναμένεται σε 2 μήνες το αργότερο (βήμα 4).
> Αυτό όμως δεν αναιρεί την πιθανότητα να είχε εκ προοιμίου γίνει συμφωνία μεταξύ των εταιρειών και γι' αυτό βλέπουμε σε κάποιες περιοχές να βάζουν καμπίνες κάποιοι εξ αυτών.


Δηλαδή εμείς σαν καταναλωτές θα μάθουμε ποια κέντρα πήραν οι 3 ενδιαφερόμενες εταιρείες στις 24/7 ε ?

Εγώ είχα την εντύπωση ότι μάθουμε τέλος Μαίου για κάποια από τις 3 εταιρίες ποια κεντρα ανέλαβε 

Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση

----------


## jkoukos

Μέχρι (όχι στις) 24/7 προβλέπεται από τον προγραμματισμό. Μπορεί δηλαδή να γίνει και νωρίτερα, όμως η 1η φάση εγκρίθηκε 3 μέρες (και ανακοινώθηκε 1 μέρα) πριν την τελική ημερομηνία, οπότε ας κρατάμε μικρό καλάθι.

----------


## tasospas

> Μέχρι (όχι στις) 24/7 προβλέπεται από τον προγραμματισμό. Μπορεί δηλαδή να γίνει και νωρίτερα, όμως η 1η φάση εγκρίθηκε 3 μέρες (και ανακοινώθηκε 1 μέρα) πριν την τελική ημερομηνία, οπότε ας κρατάμε μικρό καλάθι.


Ωραία σε  Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την διευκρίνηση

Όποτε περιμένουμε άλλους 2 μήνες να ξεκαθαρίσει το τοπίο

----------


## matelas

Στον δήμο Ναυπακτίας το δημοτικό συμβούλιο αποφάσισε αναβολή του θέματος για την αναβάθμιση, έτσι δεν έδωσε (για την ώρα) άδεια.  :Evil: 

Μιας και στην συνεδρίαση υπήρχαν και εκπρόσωποι του οτε είχε και κάποιο ενδιαφέρον σε ορισμένα σημεία η κουβέντα. Παρόλα αυτά αποτέλεσμα 0 παρόλο που αναφέρθηκε πως το έργο πρέπει να είναι έτοιμο πριν το καλοκαίρι. 

Σε γενικές γραμμές το θέατρο του παραλόγου. Θα προσπαθήσω να βρω το βίντεο για όποιον έχει γερά νεύρα και υπομονή να το δει.

----------


## Atheros

> Θα προσπαθήσω να βρω το βίντεο για όποιον έχει γερά νεύρα και υπομονή να το δει.


Θα είχε πολύ ενδιαφέρον για να δούμε πόσο ατεχνολόγητοι δήμαρχοι υπάρχουν...

----------


## matelas

> Θα είχε πολύ ενδιαφέρον για να δούμε πόσο ατεχνολόγητοι δήμαρχοι υπάρχουν...


Είσαι τυχερός γιατί βρήκα το βίντεο. Από τον δήμαρχο πάντως δεν θα ακούσεις τίποτα αφού δεν μιλάει. 

Ελπίζω το βίντεο να μην έχει θέμα γιατί είναι όπως έπαιξε ζωντανά μέσω youtube. To λέω γιατί πριν ξεκινήσει λέει πως είναι έξι ώρες και κάτι και όταν ξεκινά είναι δύο ώρες.

*Σημαντικό*: Το θέμα που μας ενδιαφέρει ξεκινά στο 4:55, ωστόσο κάποιοι αντιδρούν (στο 5:27 ακούγετε κάποιος να φωνάζει ειρωνικά "ο οτε τώρα") και κάνουν διάλειμμα. Έτσι ξεκινούν ξανά στο *18:53* και η κουβέντα τελειώνει στο *1:13:45*.


edit: για να δείτε σε ποιο σημείο του βίντεο συζητούν το θέμα πατήστε εδώ.

Να επισημάνω ξανά πως είναι το θέατρο του παραλόγου, οπότε καλή υπομονή και ταυτόχρονα καλή διασκέδαση.  :Razz:

----------


## voithostyrempora2

> H ολιγοήμερη παράταση που δόθηκε έληξε 2 Μαΐου και προφανώς οι πάροχοι κατέθεσαν της αιτήσεις. Η έγκριση αναμένεται σε 2 μήνες το αργότερο (βήμα 4).
> Αυτό όμως δεν αναιρεί την πιθανότητα να είχε εκ προοιμίου γίνει συμφωνία μεταξύ των εταιρειών και γι' αυτό βλέπουμε σε κάποιες περιοχές να βάζουν καμπίνες κάποιοι εξ αυτών.


Συμφωνα με το πολύ ενδιαφέρον post του δεύτερου link σου, καταλαβαινω ότι θα δουμε vectoring και 100 Mbps φέτος τον Οκτώβριο. Σωστά ; 

Εχουμε ιδέα τί upload μπορεί να δίνεται; από πιλοτικά πχ ; κάτι σαν 10 Mbps να υποθεσω;

- - - Updated - - -

Τώρα προσεξα ότι ο ιδιος ο τίτλος του λινκαρισμενου topic λέει για 100/50 πιλοτικό  :Razz:  .

----------


## cyberten

> Είσαι τυχερός γιατί βρήκα το βίντεο. Από τον δήμαρχο πάντως δεν θα ακούσεις τίποτα αφού δεν μιλάει. 
> 
> Ελπίζω το βίντεο να μην έχει θέμα γιατί είναι όπως έπαιξε ζωντανά μέσω youtube. To λέω γιατί πριν ξεκινήσει λέει πως είναι έξι ώρες και κάτι και όταν ξεκινά είναι δύο ώρες.
> 
> *Σημαντικό*: Το θέμα που μας ενδιαφέρει ξεκινά στο 4:55, ωστόσο κάποιοι αντιδρούν (στο 5:27 ακούγετε κάποιος να φωνάζει ειρωνικά "ο οτε τώρα") και κάνουν διάλειμμα. Έτσι ξεκινούν ξανά στο *18:53* και η κουβέντα τελειώνει στο *1:13:45*.
> 
> Να επισημάνω ξανά πως είναι το θέατρο του παραλόγου, οπότε καλή υπομονή και ταυτόχρονα καλή διασκέδαση.


Το κατεβάσανε για "ευνόητους" λόγους  :ROFL: ....

- - - Updated - - -




> Είσαι τυχερός γιατί βρήκα το βίντεο. Από τον δήμαρχο πάντως δεν θα ακούσεις τίποτα αφού δεν μιλάει. 
> 
> Ελπίζω το βίντεο να μην έχει θέμα γιατί είναι όπως έπαιξε ζωντανά μέσω youtube. To λέω γιατί πριν ξεκινήσει λέει πως είναι έξι ώρες και κάτι και όταν ξεκινά είναι δύο ώρες.
> 
> *Σημαντικό*: Το θέμα που μας ενδιαφέρει ξεκινά στο 4:55, ωστόσο κάποιοι αντιδρούν (στο 5:27 ακούγετε κάποιος να φωνάζει ειρωνικά "ο οτε τώρα") και κάνουν διάλειμμα. Έτσι ξεκινούν ξανά στο *18:53* και η κουβέντα τελειώνει στο *1:13:45*.
> 
> Να επισημάνω ξανά πως είναι το θέατρο του παραλόγου, οπότε καλή υπομονή και ταυτόχρονα καλή διασκέδαση.


Το κατεβάσανε για "ευνόητους" λόγους  :ROFL: ....

----------


## Hetfield

Δεν το ειδα αλλα σε μενα παιζει κανονικα.

----------


## cranky

> Το κατεβάσανε για "ευνόητους" λόγους ....


Αυτή τη στιγμή, είναι ακόμα πάνω.

----------


## D_J_V

παίζει κανονικά αλλά οχι embedded

----------


## cyberten

> παίζει κανονικά αλλά οχι embedded


Μάλλον έτσι εξηγείται γιατί εγώ πάτησα στο embedded...Μέχρι το 14:15 δεν έχει ήχο;

----------


## matelas

Λοιπόν, τελικά το βίντεο είναι έξι ώρες. Την  ώρα που το είδα είχε μόνο τις δύο ώρες πιθανόν γιατί ήταν live και το youtube μετά το τέλος έκανε κάποιο edit και πλέον το εμφανίζει ολόκληρο. Έτσι τα λεπτά που ανέφερα στο προηγούμενο ποστ δεν ισχύουν. 

Έτσι με τα νεα δεδομένα η συζήτηση πάει να αρχίσει στο 4:16:20. Όμως επειδή τσακώνονται σταματά και κάνουν διάλειμμα.  Έτσι ξεκινούν και πάλι στο *4:30:30*, οπότε καλύτερα να δείτε από εκεί και μετά. 

Επίσης όντως για να παίξει πρέπει να πάτε στο youtube, δεν παίζει όταν είναι embedded.

----------


## ragiakof

αυτός ο βλάκας μπλοκάρει την εξέλιξη. Στη θέση του ΟΤΕ θα έβγαζα ανακοίνωση με το όνομα του.

----------


## dimitri_ns

> αυτός ο βλάκας μπλοκάρει την εξέλιξη. Στη θέση του ΟΤΕ θα έβγαζα ανακοίνωση με το όνομα του.


Θα τσακωθείς μαζί του?
Θα κατεβάσει και τις κεραίες κινητής   :Razz:

----------


## ragiakof

είχα χαρεί γιατί νόμιζα πως 24-5 θα είχαν ανακοινώσει τις υπόλοιπες περιοχές. Με ρυθμούς χελώνας ούτε το 2300 δεν πιάνουμε την Ευρώπη. Τελικά είμαστε ευρωπέη όχι ευρωπαίοι

----------


## globalnoise

> Θα τσακωθείς μαζί του?
> Θα κατεβάσει και τις κεραίες κινητής


Έχει δίκιο ο άνθρωπος, αφήστε τον να ξηλώσει τις κεραίες να τις πάει 5 χιλιόμετρα μακρυά, να ψήνονται οι πομποί στα κινητά των πιτσιρικάδων στα σχολεία που αναφέρει

----------


## panoc

> Λοιπόν, τελικά το βίντεο είναι έξι ώρες. Την  ώρα που το είδα είχε μόνο τις δύο ώρες πιθανόν γιατί ήταν live και το youtube μετά το τέλος έκανε κάποιο edit και πλέον το εμφανίζει ολόκληρο. Έτσι τα λεπτά που ανέφερα στο προηγούμενο ποστ δεν ισχύουν. 
> 
> Έτσι με τα νεα δεδομένα η συζήτηση πάει να αρχίσει στο 4:16:20. Όμως επειδή τσακώνονται σταματά και κάνουν διάλειμμα.  Έτσι ξεκινούν και πάλι στο *4:30:30*, οπότε καλύτερα να δείτε από εκεί και μετά. 
> 
> Επίσης όντως για να παίξει πρέπει να πάτε στο youtube, δεν παίζει όταν είναι embedded.


Ειναι τοσα πολλά τα ΓΙΔΙΑ δυστυχως...
Η βια δεν ειναι λυση, αλλα μερικες φαπες να ταρακουνηθει ο εγκεφαλος μερικων δεν κανουν κακο. ΓΙΔΙΑ.

----------


## matelas

> Θα τσακωθείς μαζί του?
> Θα κατεβάσει και τις κεραίες κινητής





> Έχει δίκιο ο άνθρωπος, αφήστε τον να ξηλώσει τις κεραίες να τις πάει 5 χιλιόμετρα μακρυά, να ψήνονται οι πομποί στα κινητά των πιτσιρικάδων στα σχολεία που αναφέρει


Είναι δεδομένο πως ο συγκεκριμένος βρήκε ευκαιρία να ασκήσει πίεση ώστε να φύγουν οι κεραίες που είναι στην δημοτική ενότητα που παίρνει ψήφους. Αν κατεβούν οι κεραίες σημαίνει περισσότεροι ψήφοι από αυτούς που δεν θέλουν τις κεραίες. Θα ήθελα να δω την επόμενη μέρα που δεν θα είχε κανένας σήμα πάντως. 

Σε κάτι που είχε δίκιο ήταν οι τομές των οπτικών ινών, και πως δημιουργούνται αυλάκια που είναι επικίνδυνα ειδικά για μηχανάκια/ποδήλατα. Όλοι τα βλέπουμε στους δρόμους. Ωστόσο δεν είναι λόγος για να φωνάζεις πως δεν θα αφήσεις να γίνει το έργο ούτε σε έξι μήνες. Τα τεχνικά ζητήματα του έργου αν δεν απατώμαι είναι θέμα της τεχνικής υπηρεσίες του δήμου που ο εν λόγο κύριος δεν έχει σχέση. 

Κάτι που μου έκανε εντύπωση ήταν πως δεν αναφέρθηκαν όλες οι περιοχές που θα μπουν καμπίνες, τόσο από τον δήμο όσο και από τους τεχνικούς του οτε που ήταν εκεί. Επίσης ανέφεραν πως σε ορισμένα σημεία δεν θα χρειαστεί να σκάψουν γιατί υπάρχουν ήδη σωληνώσεις. 

Όπως και να έχει θα δούμε στο επόμενο δημοτικό συμβούλιο...

Το θέμα σήμερα είναι νούμερο ένα στα τοπικά μέσα ενημέρωσης πάντως. (στο λινκ υπάρχει κ' άλλο βίντεο  :Razz:  ).

Και κάτι off topic, αυτός που φωνάζει για τις κεραίες έχει και ιστορικό. Γενικά περνάμε ωραία εδώ.

----------


## cyberten

Είναι ενδιαφέρον πάντως αυτό που λέγεται ότι τα KV πρέπει να συνδεθούν μεταξύ τους και μετά με το κέντρο. Εγώ είχα φανταστεί ότι το κάθε KV συνδέεται απευθείας με το κέντρο ΟΤΕ.

----------


## slalom

Το ενα με το αλλο παει

----------


## ragiakof

αν πηγαίνει το ένα με το άλλο τότε στο δικό μου ΑΚ ( Ακρόπολης) που αναβαθμίζεται ένα kv 200 μέτρα από το δικό μου θα δώσει και σε μένα;

----------


## arj

Προφανώς για τη δημιουργία δακτυλίου συνδέουν το ένα με το άλλο. Ιδανικά θα πρέπει να προβλέψουν και εναλλακτική όδευση.

Να πω και εγώ τον πόνο μου τώρα. Να είσαι 100-150 μέτρα από ένα KV αλλά να το σπίτι σου να παίρνει από άλλο που βρίσκεται περί τα 700-800 μέτρα και το οποίο μάλιστα να έχει ενεργοποίηση vectoring Q2 2019!! 

Στην περίπτωση αυτή θα ενεργοποιηθεί η καμπίνα αλλά θα πηγαίνει έως 50Mbps ή δε θα ενεργοποιηθεί καθόλου? Γνωρίζουμε?

----------


## panoc

> Προφανώς για τη δημιουργία δακτυλίου συνδέουν το ένα με το άλλο. Ιδανικά θα πρέπει να προβλέψουν και εναλλακτική όδευση.
> 
> Να πω και εγώ τον πόνο μου τώρα. Να είσαι 100-150 μέτρα από ένα KV αλλά να το σπίτι σου να παίρνει από άλλο που βρίσκεται περί τα 700-800 μέτρα και το οποίο μάλιστα να έχει ενεργοποίηση vectoring Q2 2019!! 
> 
> Στην περίπτωση αυτή θα ενεργοποιηθεί η καμπίνα αλλά θα πηγαίνει έως 50Mbps ή δε θα ενεργοποιηθεί καθόλου? Γνωρίζουμε?


Υπαρχουν και χειροτερα. Να παιρνεις vdsl μονο απο Α/Κ οποτε ξεχνας το vectoring σε καθε περιπτωση  :Razz:

----------


## globalnoise

Όσον αφορά το >500m από το Α/Κ. Αυτό πως υπολογίζεται; Ακτίνα; Καλωδιακή απόσταση; Απόσταση δρόμου;

----------


## panoc

καλωδιακη αποσταση.

----------


## Pokas

> Προφανώς για τη δημιουργία δακτυλίου συνδέουν το ένα με το άλλο. Ιδανικά θα πρέπει να προβλέψουν και εναλλακτική όδευση.
> 
> Να πω και εγώ τον πόνο μου τώρα. Να είσαι 100-150 μέτρα από ένα KV αλλά να το σπίτι σου να παίρνει από άλλο που βρίσκεται περί τα 700-800 μέτρα και το οποίο μάλιστα να έχει ενεργοποίηση vectoring Q2 2019!! 
> 
> Στην περίπτωση αυτή θα ενεργοποιηθεί η καμπίνα αλλά θα πηγαίνει έως 50Mbps ή δε θα ενεργοποιηθεί καθόλου? Γνωρίζουμε?


θα ενεργοποιηθεί εως 50 αφού πάρει ρεύμα.

----------


## achilleas13

Πως μπορώ να δω σε ποιο είμαι; Δεν έχω ιδέα ποιο είναι το κουτί της πολυκατοικίας. Μπορώ κάπου να το δω με τη διεύθυνση;

----------


## 21706

> Πως μπορώ να δω σε ποιο είμαι; Δεν έχω ιδέα ποιο είναι το κουτί της πολυκατοικίας. Μπορώ κάπου να το δω με τη διεύθυνση;


Ο διαχειριστής δεν το ξέρει;

----------


## arj

> Πως μπορώ να δω σε ποιο είμαι; Δεν έχω ιδέα ποιο είναι το κουτί της πολυκατοικίας. Μπορώ κάπου να το δω με τη διεύθυνση;


Πρέπει να βρεις το κουτί της πολυκατοικίας. Αν είσαι τυχερός θα έχουν γράψει και στο εσωτερικό κουτί, αυτό που είναι συνήθως δίπλα-πάνω από τα ρολόγια της ΔΕΗ. Εκεί θα βρεις ένα τριψήφιο αριθμό και άλλα δυο διψήφια χωρισμένα με μια παύλα (πχ. 430 01-02). Το τριψήφιο είναι ο αριθμός του ΚΑΦΑΟ! Σε διαφορετική περίπτωση έξω από την κεντρική είσοδο της πολυκατοικίας ψηλά υπάρχει και εκεί κουτί εξωτερικό που θεωτηρικά γράφει τα ίδια στοιχεία.

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> Ο πατέρας μου είπε, ότι αυτές τις μέρες ο ΟΤΕ αναβαθμίζει τις σάπιες καμπίνες που υπάρχουν στη Σπάρτη. Η πιο κοντινή στο πατρικό σπίτι μου, είναι στο δίπλα τετράγωνο (<100 μέτρα). Αυτή τη στιγμή έχουμε μόνο ADSL με 15 Mbps και σε λίγους μήνες πάμε για 100!!


Το παραπάνω σχόλιο το είχα κάνει 30/4. 

Τη σάπια καμπίνα που βρίσκεται λιγότερο από 100 μέτρα από το πατρικό μου στη Σπάρτη, ο πατέρας μου είπε πως την αλλάζουν σήμερα, Κυριακή!!  :Very Happy:  Εδώ και λίγες ώρες, έχει κοπεί το σταθερό και το ίντερνετ στο σπίτι μας, όπως και του παππού μου παραδίπλα (έχουμε WIND και στα δύο σπίτια εκεί). 

Γιατί κόπηκαν οι γραμμές όμως; Θα μας συνδέσουν όλους με τη νέα καμπίνα, πάλι με ADSL και σε λίγο καιρό θα μπορούμε να βάλουμε Vectoring;

----------


## achilleas13

> Πρέπει να βρεις το κουτί της πολυκατοικίας. Αν είσαι τυχερός θα έχουν γράψει και στο εσωτερικό κουτί, αυτό που είναι συνήθως δίπλα-πάνω από τα ρολόγια της ΔΕΗ. Εκεί θα βρεις ένα τριψήφιο αριθμό και άλλα δυο διψήφια χωρισμένα με μια παύλα (πχ. 430 01-02). Το τριψήφιο είναι ο αριθμός του ΚΑΦΑΟ! Σε διαφορετική περίπτωση έξω από την κεντρική είσοδο της πολυκατοικίας ψηλά υπάρχει και εκεί κουτί εξωτερικό που θεωτηρικά γράφει τα ίδια στοιχεία.


Ευχαριστώ. Θα το ψάξω καμιά μέρα.

----------


## pankostas

> Το παραπάνω σχόλιο το είχα κάνει 30/4. 
> 
> Τη σάπια καμπίνα που βρίσκεται λιγότερο από 100 μέτρα από το πατρικό μου στη Σπάρτη, ο πατέρας μου είπε πως την αλλάζουν σήμερα, Κυριακή!!  Εδώ και λίγες ώρες, έχει κοπεί το σταθερό και το ίντερνετ στο σπίτι μας, όπως και του παππού μου παραδίπλα (έχουμε WIND και στα δύο σπίτια εκεί). 
> 
> Γιατί κόπηκαν οι γραμμές όμως; Θα μας συνδέσουν όλους με τη νέα καμπίνα, πάλι με ADSL και σε λίγο καιρό θα μπορούμε να βάλουμε Vectoring;


Ναι....

----------


## Hetfield

Αν παιρνεις γραμμη απο ΑΚ δεν αλλαζει κατι. Παλι απο ΑΚ και μεσω χαλκου θα δρομολογειται η γραμμη.

----------


## jkoukos

> Γιατί κόπηκαν οι γραμμές όμως; Θα μας συνδέσουν όλους με τη νέα καμπίνα, πάλι με ADSL και σε λίγο καιρό θα μπορούμε να βάλουμε Vectoring;


Η παλιά καμπίνα είχε μόνο οριολωρίδες, οι οποίες συνδέουν το χάλκινο καλώδιο από το αστικό κέντρο με το αντίστοιχο που έρχεται στο σπίτι σου.
Η νέα καμπίνα έχει πάλι οριολωρίδες (αριστερά) που κάνει πάλι ακριβώς το ίδιο πράγμα με την παλιά (όσον αφορά το ADSL). Όμως έχει πλέον και ενεργό εξοπλισμό (δεξιά), από τον οποίο παρέχεται VDSL και αργότερα Vectoring.

----------


## cyberten

Είναι ιδέα μου ή παρουσιάζουν μια καθυστέρηση λίγο τα έργα; Παρατηρώ ότι ενώ μπαίνουν γενικότερα νέες καμπίνες δεν πληθαίνουν αντίστοιχα οι ενεργοποιήσεις αυτών (από το feedback χρηστών εντός νήματος πάντα)  :Thinking:  ...

----------


## Pokas

> Είναι ιδέα μου ή παρουσιάζουν μια καθυστέρηση λίγο τα έργα; Παρατηρώ ότι ενώ μπαίνουν γενικότερα νέες καμπίνες δεν πληθαίνουν αντίστοιχα οι ενεργοποιήσεις αυτών (από το feedback χρηστών εντός νήματος πάντα)  ...


Ισχύει αλλά δεν οφέιλεται στον ΟΤΕ, αυτος τα πάει σφαίρα γενικά. Το πρόβλημα εντοπίζεται στην ρευματοδότηση, βλέπε "τοξότης"...

----------


## cyberten

> Το πρόβλημα εντοπίζεται στην ρευματοδότηση, βλέπε "τοξότης"...


Συγνώμη, δεν καταλαβαίνω τι εννοούμε με τον όρο αυτό. Συμφωνώ όμως, ότι φαίνεται, πως δεν είναι θέμα ΟΤΕ. Αν δεν μπορεί όμως ο ΟΤΕ να πιέσει κάπως, λόγω του μεγέθους των καμπινών που πρέπει να ηλεκτροδοτηθούν και τελικά να τηρηθεί το χρονοδιάγραμμα, οι εναλλακτικοί θα είναι σίγουρα το θύμα. Δεν με βρίσκει σύμφωνο η αντιμετώπιση αυτή του θέματος εκ μέρους του ελληνικού κράτους γιατί οδηγεί σε απαξίωση μια επένδυση πριν καλά-καλά ολοκληρωθεί (κι ας λένε μερικοί το αντίθετο...). Πάντα, απόψεις μου εκφράζω!

----------


## Pokas

> Συγνώμη, δεν καταλαβαίνω τι εννοούμε με τον όρο αυτό. Συμφωνώ όμως, ότι φαίνεται, πως δεν είναι θέμα ΟΤΕ. Αν δεν μπορεί όμως ο ΟΤΕ να πιέσει κάπως, λόγω του μεγέθους των καμπινών που πρέπει να ηλεκτροδοτηθούν και τελικά να τηρηθεί το χρονοδιάγραμμα, οι εναλλακτικοί θα είναι σίγουρα το θύμα. Δεν με βρίσκει σύμφωνο η αντιμετώπιση αυτή του θέματος εκ μέρους του ελληνικού κράτους γιατί οδηγεί σε απαξίωση μια επένδυση πριν καλά-καλά ολοκληρωθεί (κι ας λένε μερικοί το αντίθετο...). Πάντα, απόψεις μου εκφράζω!


Ο "τοξότης" είναι ο εργολάβος της ΔΕΔΔΗΕ που αναλαμβάνει την ρευματοδότηση για λογαριασμό της ΔΕΔΔΗΕ, είτε αφορά οικίες είτε καμπίνες κλπ κλπ. Ο "τοξότης" ανήκει στον όμιλο Καλογρίτσα που απασχολεί τον τελευταίο καιρό τα μεσα ενημέρωσης, απο οτι ακούγεται παρουσιάζει προβλήματα ρευστότητας με αποτέλεσμα να μην εκπληρώνει σε ορθούς χρόνους τις υποχρεώσεις του προς την ΔΕΔΔΗΕ.

----------


## LEONTAS21

> Συγνώμη, δεν καταλαβαίνω τι εννοούμε με τον όρο αυτό. Συμφωνώ όμως, ότι φαίνεται, πως δεν είναι θέμα ΟΤΕ. Αν δεν μπορεί όμως ο ΟΤΕ να πιέσει κάπως, λόγω του μεγέθους των καμπινών που πρέπει να ηλεκτροδοτηθούν και τελικά να τηρηθεί το χρονοδιάγραμμα, οι εναλλακτικοί θα είναι σίγουρα το θύμα. Δεν με βρίσκει σύμφωνο η αντιμετώπιση αυτή του θέματος εκ μέρους του ελληνικού κράτους γιατί οδηγεί σε απαξίωση μια επένδυση πριν καλά-καλά ολοκληρωθεί (κι ας λένε μερικοί το αντίθετο...). Πάντα, απόψεις μου εκφράζω!


καλησπερα δες αυτο το αρθρο και θα καταλαβεις τι παιζετε 
http://www.protothema.gr/greece/arti...u-kalogritsa-/

----------


## Zarko

Μιλάμε για έναν όμιλο που πήρε *110 εκατομμύρια ευρώ δάνεια* την τελευταία τριετία, αποκλειστικά από την τράπεζα Αττικής, και που εδώ και μερικούς μήνες η τράπεζα έχει κλείσει οριστικά τις κάνουλες του δανεισμού. Υπήρξε μάλιστα και ανακοίνωση της τράπεζας Αττικής, στην οποία καλούσε τον όμιλο Καλογρίτσα να σταματήσει να πιέζει για νέο δανεισμό.  

Δεν είμαι οικονομολόγος, αλλά όλα αυτά μου δείχνουν ότι μιλάμε για έναν όμιλο που έκανε τις "δουλειές" του με τα λεφτά της τράπεζας Αττικής, άρα ουσιαστικά με τα δικά μας λεφτά, και που μάλλον είναι απλά θέμα χρόνου το πότε θα ακούσουμε την "κανονιά".

Και περιμένουμε τώρα εμείς από αυτόν τον όμιλο, να ρευματοδοτήσει τις χιλιάδες νέες καμπίνες που έχει βάλει ο ΟΤΕ ανά την επικράτεια. Καλά κρασιά...  :ROFL:

----------


## ASFE

Οκ,και ΟΤΕ τι λέει για όλα αυτά? Δεν μπορεί να πιεσει κάπως?

----------


## Zarko

> Οκ,και ΟΤΕ τι λέει για όλα αυτά? Δεν μπορεί να πιεσει κάπως?


Πώς ακριβώς να πιέσει δηλαδή; Φαντάζεσαι τον πρόεδρο της Deutsche Telecom να έρχεται στην Ελλάδα, και να πιάνει τον Καλογρίτσα από τον λαιμό;  :Laughing:

----------


## LEONTAS21

> Οκ,και ΟΤΕ τι λέει για όλα αυτά? Δεν μπορεί να πιεσει κάπως?


ο οτε κανει αυτο που ειναι να κανει και δεν μπορει να πιεσει το καθε τοξοτη μπορει ομως να καταθεσει σχετικο υπομνημα στο κρατος για τις κωλυσιεργιες 
λεω εγω τωρα

----------


## matelas

> Θα τσακωθείς μαζί του?
> Θα κατεβάσει και τις κεραίες κινητής





> Έχει δίκιο ο άνθρωπος, αφήστε τον να ξηλώσει τις κεραίες να τις πάει 5 χιλιόμετρα μακρυά, να ψήνονται οι πομποί στα κινητά των πιτσιρικάδων στα σχολεία που αναφέρει


Κ όμως τα κατάφερε, θα κατέβει η κεραία. Δείτε το link για περισσότερα. 

Μεταξύ των άλλων αναφέρει: 

"Τελικά σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες,απεστάλη έγγραφο του Ομίλου ΟΤΕ προς την περιφερειακή τεχνική διεύθυνση που μιλά αποξήλωση και να αναζητηθεί νέος χώρος για τη μετεγκατάσταση της κεραίας".

Κατά την γνώμη μου μόνο τυχαίο δεν είναι που ασχολήθηκαν με τις κεραίες την ώρα που ο ΟΤΕ ζήτησε άδεια από τον δήμο για να βάλει καμπίνες. 





> Είναι ιδέα μου ή παρουσιάζουν μια καθυστέρηση λίγο τα έργα; Παρατηρώ ότι ενώ μπαίνουν γενικότερα νέες καμπίνες δεν πληθαίνουν αντίστοιχα οι ενεργοποιήσεις αυτών (από το feedback χρηστών εντός νήματος πάντα)  ...


Δες στις προηγούμενες σελίδες τι έγινε στον δήμο Ναυπακτίας που δεν μπαίνουν καν καμπίνες. Πιστεύω πως γενικότερα τα έργα καθυστερούν γιατί ο κάθε εμπλεκόμενος έχει τα δικά του. Εδώ μόνο η αρχαιολογία έκανε ενάμιση μήνα να δώσει άδεια στον ΟΤΕ.

----------


## cyberten

> ο οτε κανει αυτο που ειναι να κανει και δεν μπορει να πιεσει το καθε τοξοτη μπορει ομως να καταθεσει σχετικο υπομνημα στο κρατος για τις κωλυσιεργιες 
> λεω εγω τωρα


Φίλοι, συγνώμη, διαφωνώ με όλους τους δυνατούς τρόπους. Ο ΟΤΕ είναι σε θέση να πιέσει με τη μορφή των ρητρών που, πρέπει να, υπάρχουν στα συμβόλαιά του και τον δεσμεύουν να παραδώσει τον αριθμό των καμπινών που έχει ορίσει. Δεν μπορεί να είναι δέσμιος σε μια εργολαβία ο πελάτης και όχι ο εργολάβος... Και, ευτυχώς για εμάς, πελάτης είναι ο ΟΤΕ γιατί αυτός ζητάει να του δώσουν ρεύμα στις καμπίνες του και αυτός θα πληρώσει τον ΑΔΜΗΕ (ή ΔΕΗ ή "κράτος" ή όπως αλλιώς τον "λένε") για να το λάβει στο τέλος. Αν τώρα ο κάθε υπο-εργολάβος του "ΑΔΜΗΕ" (βλ. τοξότης κλπ.) δεν μπορεί να το καταφέρει για τους δικούς του λόγους, υπόλογος πρέπει να είναι ο εργολάβος δλδ ο "ΑΔΜΗΕ" και πρέπει ο εργολάβος να βρει καινούρια "χέρια" με δικά του έξοδα για να ικανοποιήσει τον κυρίως πελάτη του (βλ. ΟΤΕ).

----------


## jkoukos

Αυτό το "πρέπει να υπάρχουν ρήτρες" πόσο σίγουρος είσαι ότι όντως ισχύει; ΔΕΗ (ή ΔΕΔΔΗΕ) δεν έχει καμία σχέση με τον ΟΤΕ, παρά μόνον αυτή που έχει οποιοσδήποτε ιδιώτης πελάτης μιας υπηρεσίας που ζητά παροχή της από κάποια εταιρεία. Φυσικά δεν είμαι με το μέρος της ΔΕΗ, αλλά καλό είναι να μην πετάμε πυροτεχνήματα.

----------


## cyberten

> Αυτό το "πρέπει να υπάρχουν ρήτρες" πόσο σίγουρος είσαι ότι όντως ισχύει; ΔΕΗ (ή ΔΕΔΔΗΕ) δεν έχει καμία σχέση με τον ΟΤΕ, παρά μόνον αυτή που έχει οποιοσδήποτε ιδιώτης πελάτης μιας υπηρεσίας που ζητά παροχή της από κάποια εταιρεία. Φυσικά δεν είμαι με το μέρος της ΔΕΗ, αλλά καλό είναι να μην πετάμε πυροτεχνήματα.


Όλες οι εργολαβίες έχουν τέτοιες ρητρες. Θεωρώ ότι ειδικά σε αυτήν την περίπτωση που ο ΟΤΕ κινδυνεύει με οικονομική ρήτρα από ΕΕΤΤ δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να μην υπάρχουν αντίστοιχες ρητρες από τη μεριά του προς πάσα κατεύθυνση. Τέλος η συμφωνία που διέπει την παροχή υπηρεσιών δύο εταιρειών του αυτού μεγέθους δεν είναι ίδιες με αυτήν ενός ιδιώτη με τη ΔΕΗ όπως περιγράφεις.

----------


## Andreaslar

Φυσικά και υπάρχουν ρήτρες, αλλά από την στιγμή που ο Τοξότης είναι άφραγκος, το νοιάζει αν καθυστερήσει την εργολαβία; Αφού είναι άφραγκος! ουκ αν λάβεις παρά του μη έχοντος (και του θέλοντος να δώσει).
Οι ρήτρες έχουν βάση ανάμεσα σε σοβαρές εταιρείες, όχι ανάμεσα σε καφενεία,

----------


## jkoukos

Επαναλαμβάνω ΔΕΗ (ή ΔΕΔΔΗΕ) δεν είναι εργολάβοι του ΟΤΕ, όπως και δικοί σου αν χτίζεις σπίτι. Όπως εσύ, έτσι και ο ΟΤΕ κάνει *αίτηση* (και όχι σύμβαση με χρονοδιάγραμμα) για να συνδεθεί στο δίκτυο της ΔΕΗ. Το πότε θα γίνει αυτό δεν είναι στο χέρι του, αλλά συμφωνούμε ότι δεν μπορεί να να μην γίνει σε εύλογο χρόνο.
Από την άλλη, αν ο ΟΤΕ θα κληθεί να πληρώσει ρήτρα στην ΕΕΤΤ, πριν βγει η όποια απόφαση θα εξεταστεί ο λόγος της καθυστέρησης.

----------


## cyberten

> Επαναλαμβάνω ΔΕΗ (ή ΔΕΔΔΗΕ) δεν είναι εργολάβοι του ΟΤΕ, όπως και δικοί σου αν χτίζεις σπίτι. Όπως εσύ, έτσι και ο ΟΤΕ κάνει *αίτηση* (και όχι σύμβαση με χρονοδιάγραμμα) για να συνδεθεί στο δίκτυο της ΔΕΗ. Το πότε θα γίνει αυτό δεν είναι στο χέρι του, αλλά συμφωνούμε ότι δεν μπορεί να να μην γίνει σε εύλογο χρόνο.
> Από την άλλη, αν ο ΟΤΕ θα κληθεί να πληρώσει ρήτρα στην ΕΕΤΤ, πριν βγει η όποια απόφαση θα εξεταστεί ο λόγος της καθυστέρησης.


Δεν νομίζω ότι είναι τόσο απλά όπως το περιγράφεις νομικά,  διαδικαστικά δεν διαφωνώ.

- - - Updated - - -




> Φυσικά και υπάρχουν ρήτρες, αλλά από την στιγμή που ο Τοξότης είναι άφραγκος, το νοιάζει αν καθυστερήσει την εργολαβία; Αφού είναι άφραγκος! ουκ αν λάβεις παρά του μη έχοντος (και του θέλοντος να δώσει).
> Οι ρήτρες έχουν βάση ανάμεσα σε σοβαρές εταιρείες, όχι ανάμεσα σε καφενεία,


Η σύμβαση προμήθειας ρεύματος αφορά 2 μέρη ΟΤΕ - ΔΕΗ.  Ο τοξότης είναι υπό - εργολάβος κάποιου και σίγουρα στα μάτια του ΟΤΕ δεν θα έχει καμία υποχρέωση ο ίδιος αλλά αυτός που τον προσέλαβε να κάνει "κατι". Αν όμως δεν μπορεί , δεν θα πληρώσει κάτι ο ίδιος στον ΟΤΕ και ούτε υπολόγος του θα είναι με καποιον τρόπο αλλά σε αυτόν που τον προσέλαβε και θεωρώ ότι τη θέση του θα παρει κάποιος άλλος ικανός να τελειώσει αυτό που ο τοξότης απέτυχε σε λογικό χρόνο.

----------


## Andreaslar

Off Topic


		Προφανώς και ο Τοξότης έχει να κάνει με τον ΔΕΔΔΗΕ και όχι με τον ΟΤΕ. Προφανώς και στην συμβαση της εργολαβίας ανάμεσα στον ΔΕΔΔΗΕ και στον Τοξότη θα υπάρχουν ρήτρες. Σε αυτές αναφέρομαι..

----------


## jkoukos

> Δεν νομίζω ότι είναι τόσο απλά όπως το περιγράφεις νομικά,  διαδικαστικά δεν διαφωνώ.


Δεν χρειάζεται κάθε φορά να βλέπουμε παντού φαντάσματα ή να διυλίζουμε την κάμηλο. 
Κάνει αίτηση για ηλεκτροδότηση μιας καμπίνας, όπως θα έκανε ο οποιοσδήποτε για την δικιά του οικοδομή. Κανονικά θέλει να πάρει λίγο χρόνο, αλλά δεν γνωρίζουμε τον ακριβή λόγο της μεγάλης καθυστέρησης.

Και ρωτάω κάτι απλό. Ο ΟΤΕ ανέλαβε να ενεργοποιήσει ~7000 νέες καμπίνες σε Χ χρόνο. Υπάρχει ο αντίστοιχος αριθμός μετρητών κατανάλωσης διαθέσιμος από την ΔΕΗ; Φυσικά αυτός θα πρέπει να είναι αρκετά μεγαλύτερος για να καλύψει και αιτήματα και άλλων πελατών ή/και βλαβών. Κάνε σήμερα αίτηση για να τοποθετήσεις μετρητή νυκτερινής κατανάλωσης και έλα πες μου ποιος είναι ο χρόνος ολοκλήρωσης.
Δεν είμαι με το μέρος της ΔΕΗ, αλλά δεν γνωρίζουμε την αιτία και το μέγεθος του όποιου προβλήματος.

----------


## cyberten

> Δεν χρειάζεται κάθε φορά να βλέπουμε παντού φαντάσματα ή να διυλίζουμε την κάμηλο. 
> Κάνει αίτηση για ηλεκτροδότηση μιας καμπίνας, όπως θα έκανε ο οποιοσδήποτε για την δικιά του οικοδομή. Κανονικά θέλει να πάρει λίγο χρόνο, αλλά δεν γνωρίζουμε τον ακριβή λόγο της μεγάλης καθυστέρησης.
> 
> Και ρωτάω κάτι απλό. Ο ΟΤΕ ανέλαβε να ενεργοποιήσει ~7000 νέες καμπίνες σε Χ χρόνο. Υπάρχει ο αντίστοιχος αριθμός μετρητών κατανάλωσης διαθέσιμος από την ΔΕΗ; Φυσικά αυτός θα πρέπει να είναι αρκετά μεγαλύτερος για να καλύψει και αιτήματα και άλλων πελατών ή/και βλαβών. Κάνε σήμερα αίτηση για να τοποθετήσεις μετρητή νυκτερινής κατανάλωσης και έλα πες μου ποιος είναι ο χρόνος ολοκλήρωσης.
> Δεν είμαι με το μέρος της ΔΕΗ, αλλά δεν γνωρίζουμε την αιτία και το μέγεθος του όποιου προβλήματος.


Τα πράγματα μεταξύ εταιρειών δεν δουλεύουν έτσι όπως τα περιγράφεις. Επίσης η αίτηση που λες δεν είναι μια απλή αίτηση αλλά σύμβαση προμήθειας ρεύματος.  Αμέσως -αμέσως έχεις ακυρώσει τη νομική ισχύ μιας σύμβασης με ο,τι αυτή ακολουθεί. ... Άλλο εξυπηρέτηση ιδιωτών και άλλο εταιρειών.  Αν ήταν όλα ίδια όπως λες τότε δεν θα υπήρχαν άλλοι κανόνες για τους εταιρικούς πελάτες,  συμβόλαια,  τιμές κλπ αλλά σε όλη την αγορά θα υπήρχε "ένα" πράγμα.  Και φυσικά το ίδιο θα συνέβαινε και στις τηλεπικοιινωνιες.

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Δεν χρειάζεται κάθε φορά να βλέπουμε παντού φαντάσματα ή να διυλίζουμε την κάμηλο. 
> Κάνει αίτηση για ηλεκτροδότηση μιας καμπίνας, όπως θα έκανε ο οποιοσδήποτε για την δικιά του οικοδομή. Κανονικά θέλει να πάρει λίγο χρόνο, αλλά δεν γνωρίζουμε τον ακριβή λόγο της μεγάλης καθυστέρησης.
> 
> Και ρωτάω κάτι απλό. Ο ΟΤΕ ανέλαβε να ενεργοποιήσει ~7000 νέες καμπίνες σε Χ χρόνο. Υπάρχει ο αντίστοιχος αριθμός μετρητών κατανάλωσης διαθέσιμος από την ΔΕΗ; Φυσικά αυτός θα πρέπει να είναι αρκετά μεγαλύτερος για να καλύψει και αιτήματα και άλλων πελατών ή/και βλαβών. *Κάνε σήμερα αίτηση για να τοποθετήσεις μετρητή νυκτερινής κατανάλωσης και έλα πες μου ποιος είναι ο χρόνος ολοκλήρωσης.*
> Δεν είμαι με το μέρος της ΔΕΗ, αλλά δεν γνωρίζουμε την αιτία και το μέγεθος του όποιου προβλήματος.





Off Topic


		Επειδή εγώ την αγαπάω αυτή τη χώρα..

Το 1995 έκανα αίτηση ηλεκτροδότησης τριφασικού σε νησί
Τότε σχεδόν όλο το νησί είχε μονοφασικό

Και μου φέρανε μετρητή και με νυχτερινό ρεύμα

Ακόμα και σήμερα δεν έχω βάλει νυχτερινό, δεν μου χρειάζεται
Αυτόν είχανε, αυτόν φέρανε   :Razz:

----------


## sdikr

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Επειδή εγώ την αγαπάω αυτή τη χώρα..
> 
> Το 1995 έκανα αίτηση ηλεκτροδότησης τριφασικού σε νησί
> Τότε σχεδόν όλο το νησί είχε μονοφασικό
> 
> Και μου φέρανε μετρητή και με νυχτερινό ρεύμα
> ...


Σήμερα δεν έχουνε

----------


## jkoukos

> Τα πράγματα μεταξύ εταιρειών δεν δουλεύουν έτσι όπως τα περιγράφεις. Επίσης η αίτηση που λες δεν είναι μια απλή αίτηση αλλά σύμβαση προμήθειας ρεύματος.  Αμέσως -αμέσως έχεις ακυρώσει τη νομική ισχύ μιας σύμβασης με ο,τι αυτή ακολουθεί. ... Άλλο εξυπηρέτηση ιδιωτών και άλλο εταιρειών.  Αν ήταν όλα ίδια όπως λες τότε δεν θα υπήρχαν άλλοι κανόνες για τους εταιρικούς πελάτες,  συμβόλαια,  τιμές κλπ αλλά σε όλη την αγορά θα υπήρχε "ένα" πράγμα.  Και φυσικά το ίδιο θα συνέβαινε και στις τηλεπικοιινωνιες.


Κι όμως θα πέσεις από τα σύννεφα. Δεν υπάρχει πουθενά γραμμένο κάποιο χρονοδιάγραμμα στην σύμβαση. Και δεν υπάρχει κανένας κανονισμός που να το προβλέπει.
Σε αντίθεση (που μάλλον το μπερδεύεις) με την τηλεφωνία, αλλά κι εκεί για νέα γραμμή κανείς κανονισμός δεν σου εξασφαλίζει σίγουρη σύνδεση στο δίκτυο του ΟΤΕ.

----------


## Hetfield

> Τα πράγματα μεταξύ εταιρειών δεν δουλεύουν έτσι όπως τα περιγράφεις. Επίσης η αίτηση που λες δεν είναι μια απλή αίτηση αλλά σύμβαση προμήθειας ρεύματος.  Αμέσως -αμέσως έχεις ακυρώσει τη νομική ισχύ μιας σύμβασης με ο,τι αυτή ακολουθεί. ... Άλλο εξυπηρέτηση ιδιωτών και άλλο εταιρειών.  Αν ήταν όλα ίδια όπως λες τότε δεν θα υπήρχαν άλλοι κανόνες για τους εταιρικούς πελάτες,  συμβόλαια,  τιμές κλπ αλλά σε όλη την αγορά θα υπήρχε "ένα" πράγμα.  Και φυσικά το ίδιο θα συνέβαινε και στις τηλεπικοιινωνιες.


Τα πραγματα στη συγκεκριμενη περιπτωση, δουλευουν ακριβως ετσι ειτε το πιστευεις ειτε οχι. Εχει δικιο ο jkoukos, μην ξεχνας οτι ο ΔΕΔΔΗΕ ειναι *μονοπωλιο* και δεν δεσμευεται απο καμια ρητρα εναντι του ΟΤΕ.
Οπως θα πας εσυ να ζητησεις ηλεκτροδοτηση ειτε για το μαγαζι σου ειτε για το σπιτι σου, ετσι κι ο ΟΤΕ κι η καθε εταιρια.
Αντιθετως, ο Τοξοτης δεσμευεται με ρητρες εναντι του ΔΕΔΔΗΕ, αλλα οπως ειπωθηκε ηδη, δεν υπαρχει φραγκο οποτε ενα και το αυτο.

----------


## pankostas

Μήπως μπερδευεστε λίγο? Για ποια διορία μιλάτε? Ποια Ρήτρα στην ΕΕΤΤ? Ακόμα Μάιο έχουμε! Κάποιες καμπίνες λένε Q3 , άλλες Q4 του 2017. Άλλες 2018 , Άλλες 2019.
Για ποιες καμπίνες αναφέρεστε? Πότε αναφερςταο οτι πρέπει να ενεργοποιηθούν?

----------


## Zarko

> Μήπως μπερδευεστε λίγο? Για ποια διορία μιλάτε? Ποια Ρήτρα στην ΕΕΤΤ? Ακόμα Μάιο έχουμε! Κάποιες καμπίνες λένε Q3 , άλλες Q4 του 2017. Άλλες 2018 , Άλλες 2019.
> Για ποιες καμπίνες αναφέρεστε? Πότε αναφερςταο οτι πρέπει να ενεργοποιηθούν?



Μα δεν μιλάμε μόνο για το Vectoring, αλλά για τη γενικότερη καθυστέρηση που παρατηρείται στην ηλεκτροδότηση των καμπινών στην Αθήνα, που το έργο έχει αναλάβει ο Τοξότης. Δηλαδή σου φαίνεται λογικό να βάζει τις καμπίνες ο ΟΤΕ, και μετά να περιμένουμε ένα εξάμηνο τουλάχιστον, και να κάνουμε και κανένα ευχέλαιο, μπας και έρθει ο Καλογρίτσας να ηλεκτροδοτήσει;

Και γιατί δεν παρατηρούνται ανάλογες καθυστερήσεις στην επαρχία, που προφανώς έχουν αναλάβει άλλοι εργολάβοι τα έργα; Θυμάμαι περίπτωση από την επαρχία που διάβαζα πρόσφατα στο φόρουμ, *που την ίδια μέρα* που έβαζε ο ΟΤΕ την καμπίνα, ήταν από πίσω το συνεργείο του εργολάβου να ηλεκτροδοτήσει...

----------


## pankostas

Σ αυτό έχεις δίκιο για την καθυστέρηση και σίγουρα κατι πρεπει να γινει.
 Εγώ έγραψα για κάποιον  πιο πριν που ανέφερε κάτι για διόριες και ρήτρες λογω καθυστέρησης , λόγω χρονοδιαγράμματος που επέβαλλε η ΕΕΤΤ. 
Τέλος πάντων, πιστεύω ότι ο ΟΤΕ σιγουρα θα ενδιαφέρεται να λειτουργήσουν γρήγορα οι καμπίνες ωστε να ανεβασει τα εσοδα του , και θα προβαίνει στις απαραίτητες ενέργειες. 
Τώρα λεπτομέρειες μόνο κάποιος "εντος" , μπορεί να μας δωσει.
Για επαρχία έχεις δίκιο, τέλη Φεβρουαρίου ξεκίνησαν τα έργα στο KV απέναντι από το σπίτι μου, Κατερινη,  και αρχές Μαΐου λειτουργούσαν  οι ανεμιστήρες.  Τη συνέδεσαν με ρεύμα.  Αλλά μας ενημέρωσε τεχνικος ΟΤΕ για διαθεσιμότητα  Οκτώβριο. Θα δείξει!
Αν ισχύει Αυτό, και Σεπτέμβριο να έπαιρνε ρεύμα για μένα το ίδιο θα ηταν. Εκεί θέλω να καταλήξω. 
Θα ενημερώσω αν δοθεί νωριτερα διαθεσιμότητα.

----------


## cyberten

> Πρέπει να βρεις το κουτί της πολυκατοικίας. Αν είσαι τυχερός θα έχουν γράψει και στο εσωτερικό κουτί, αυτό που είναι συνήθως δίπλα-πάνω από τα ρολόγια της ΔΕΗ. Εκεί θα βρεις ένα τριψήφιο αριθμό και άλλα δυο διψήφια χωρισμένα με μια παύλα (πχ. 430 01-02). Το τριψήφιο είναι ο αριθμός του ΚΑΦΑΟ! Σε διαφορετική περίπτωση έξω από την κεντρική είσοδο της πολυκατοικίας ψηλά υπάρχει και εκεί κουτί εξωτερικό που θεωτηρικά γράφει τα ίδια στοιχεία.


Ερωτήσεις: Το κουτί έξω από την κεντρική είσοδο της πολυκατοικίας ψηλά δεν γράφει κάτι ωστόσο το κουτί όπου καταλήγει το καλώδιο που φεύγει από το προαναφερθέν κουτί γράφει "109" όπως φαίνεται από τη φωτογραφία του Google (που επισυνάπτω) ενώ τον ίδιο αριθμό γράφει ωστόσο και στο κουτί επάνω στην κολώνα του ΟΤΕ στην οικία απέναντι όπου ο "έλεγχος διαθεσιμότητας" ΟΤΕ δίνει έως 50Mbps. Από τα προηγούμενα το συμπέρασμα είναι ότι εγώ και ο γείτονας τερματίζουμε στο ίδιο ΚΑΦΑΟ (δλδ. το 109); Αν ναι, πώς αυτός έχει δυνατότητα μεγαλύτερης ταχύτητας από εμένα;

Κολώνα ΟΤΕ δική μου



Κολώνα ΟΤΕ γείτονα



Έχω και μια υποψία ότι δεν υπάρχει ΚΑΦΑΟ με αριθμό '109' στο Πέραμα αλλά δυστυχώς έχει κάποιο πρόβλημα η ιστοσελίδα με το χάρτη   http://fttxgr.eu/map 

για να το επαληθεύσω.

----------


## 21706

> Έχω και μια υποψία ότι δεν υπάρχει ΚΑΦΑΟ με αριθμό '109' στο Πέραμα αλλά δυστυχώς έχει κάποιο πρόβλημα η ιστοσελίδα με το χάρτη   http://fttxgr.eu/map 
> για να το επαληθεύσω.


Ο χάρτης μπορεί να μην έχει όλες τις καμπίνες.
Κάνε μια βόλτα στη γειτονιά σου και δες τι υπάρχει.

----------


## adiS

806-109	806	ΠΕΡΑΜΑΤΟΣ	109	VDSL-VECTORING	Q4/2017

Αν δεις στο αρχείο στο πρώτο email υπάρχει η καμπίνα 109 περάματος.

Απλώς φαντάζομαι ότι κανείς δεν την έχει βάλει στο fttxgr

-=edit=- 
επίσης γιατί λες ότι ο γείτονας έχει καλύτερη ταχύτητα?

----------


## cyberten

> 806-109	806	ΠΕΡΑΜΑΤΟΣ	109	VDSL-VECTORING	Q4/2017
> 
> Αν δεις στο αρχείο στο πρώτο email υπάρχει η καμπίνα 109 περάματος.
> 
> Απλώς φαντάζομαι ότι κανείς δεν την έχει βάλει στο fttxgr


Έχεις δίκιο, την πιο επίσημη ενημέρωση την ξέχασα τελείως!




> -=edit=- 
> επίσης γιατί λες ότι ο γείτονας έχει καλύτερη ταχύτητα?


Έτσι εμφανίζεται από τη διαθεσιμότητα ΟΤΕ.

- - - Updated - - -




> Ο χάρτης μπορεί να μην έχει όλες τις καμπίνες.
> Κάνε μια βόλτα στη γειτονιά σου και δες τι υπάρχει.


Αυτό σίγουρα ωστόσο επειδή μπορεί να είναι καταχωρημένη μου κάνει τη ζωή ευκολότερη να την εντοπίσω. Διαφορετικά είναι πολύ δύσκολο να περιπλανιέμαι σε όλο το Πέραμα για να βρω που είναι αυτή η καμπίνα.

----------


## adiS

Δηλαδή εσένα δεν σου δίνει vdsl και στον γείτονα δίνει?

----------


## 21706

> Αυτό σίγουρα ωστόσο επειδή μπορεί να είναι καταχωρημένη μου κάνει τη ζωή ευκολότερη να την εντοπίσω. Διαφορετικά είναι πολύ δύσκολο να περιπλανιέμαι σε όλο το Πέραμα για να βρω που είναι αυτή η καμπίνα.


Για τη γειτονιά σου λέω.

----------


## cyberten

> Για τη γειτονιά σου λέω.


Σε κατάλαβα. .. χρειάζομαι αμάξι γιατί οι κατηφόρες έχουν κλίση 30-40% δεν είναι εύκολο 

- - - Updated - - -




> Για τη γειτονιά σου λέω.


Σε κατάλαβα. .. χρειάζομαι αμάξι γιατί οι κατηφόρες έχουν κλίση 30-40% δεν είναι εύκολο 

- - - Updated - - -

Το μήνυμά μου (#871) φαίνεται να έχει κάποιο πρόβλημα και δυστυχώς δεν μπορώ να το διορθώσω αν και δοκίμασα από υπολογιστή/κινητό. Επίσης στην παράθεση αντί για το όνομα του χρήστη (μ αριθμό 21706) γράφει απλά τον αριθμό. Αν το πρόβλημα αυτό παρουσιάζεται μόνο σε εμένα οι #Admins/Moderators να σβήσουν το παρόν.

- - - Updated - - -

Το μήνυμά μου (#871) φαίνεται να έχει κάποιο πρόβλημα και δυστυχώς δεν μπορώ να το διορθώσω αν και δοκίμασα από υπολογιστή/κινητό. Επίσης στην παράθεση αντί για το όνομα του χρήστη (μ αριθμό 21706) γράφει απλά τον αριθμό. Αν το πρόβλημα αυτό παρουσιάζεται μόνο σε εμένα οι #Admins/Moderators να σβήσουν το παρόν.

- - - Updated - - -




> Ερωτήσεις: Το κουτί έξω από την κεντρική είσοδο της πολυκατοικίας ψηλά δεν γράφει κάτι ωστόσο το κουτί όπου καταλήγει το καλώδιο που φεύγει από το προαναφερθέν κουτί γράφει "109" όπως φαίνεται από τη φωτογραφία του Google (που επισυνάπτω) ενώ τον ίδιο αριθμό γράφει ωστόσο και στο κουτί επάνω στην κολώνα του ΟΤΕ στην οικία απέναντι όπου ο "έλεγχος διαθεσιμότητας" ΟΤΕ δίνει έως 50Mbps. Από τα προηγούμενα το συμπέρασμα είναι ότι εγώ και ο γείτονας τερματίζουμε στο ίδιο ΚΑΦΑΟ (δλδ. το 109); Αν ναι, πώς αυτός έχει δυνατότητα μεγαλύτερης ταχύτητας από εμένα;
> 
> Κολώνα ΟΤΕ δική μου
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 183538
> 
> 
> Κολώνα ΟΤΕ γείτονα
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 183539
> 
> ...





> 806-109	806	ΠΕΡΑΜΑΤΟΣ	109	VDSL-VECTORING	Q4/2017
> 
> Αν δεις στο αρχείο στο πρώτο email υπάρχει η καμπίνα 109 περάματος.
> 
> Απλώς φαντάζομαι ότι κανείς δεν την έχει βάλει στο fttxgr
> 
> -=edit=- 
> επίσης γιατί λες ότι ο γείτονας έχει καλύτερη ταχύτητα?





> Δηλαδή εσένα δεν σου δίνει vdsl και στον γείτονα δίνει?


Τελικά τερματίζουμε με το γείτονα στην ίδια καμπίνα ή όχι; Κι αν τερματίζουμε υπάρχει περίπτωση ο "ελεγχος διαθεσιμότητας" να δίνει σε αυτόν δυνατότητα αναβάθμισης στα 50Mbps και σε εμένα όχι;;; Μην πάω εκεί και τον ρωτήσω τον τηλ. αριθμό του και ακούσω τίποτα χεστήρια για πλάκα  :ROFL: ...

----------


## adiS

Αφού και στους δύο λέει την ίδια καμπίνα τότε ναι εκεί καταλήγετε και οι δύο. Εκτός και αν έχουν γράψει άλλο και είστε σε άλλο(απίθανο αλλα ποτέ δεν ξέρεις)

Και σε εμένα το ίδιο είναι, πάνω στην κολόνα του ΟΤΕ λέει τον αριθμό της καμπίνας(110)

----------


## pankostas

Αυτή η καμπίνα τι είναι? 
http://fttxgr.eu/map?id=460
...Ή 109 του Περαματος.
Και κάτι ακόμα! Έχει αναφερθεί ότι η σελίδα με διαθεσιμότητα σε πολλούς κανει λαθος. Καποιος μας εγραφε οτι σε 2 μηνες απο τα εργα ειχε vdsl, και τελικά το συμπέρασμα αυτο το έβγαζε από το site του ΟΤΕ και όχι από προσωπική εμπειρία. 
Παίρνεις σίγουρα από καμπίνα, ή ακόμα απο ΑΚ? Έχουν τελειώσει τα έργα αναβάθμισης? Φαντάζομαι δεν ξέρεις ακόμα, γιατί δεν ήξερες καν που είναι η καμπίνα.
Ο γείτονας μπορεί να είναι πιο κοντά στο ΑΚ.  Και εσένα το καλώδιο μπορεί να κάνει μεγαλυτερη αποσταση.
Μην στηρίζεται στο site. Πάρε τηλέφωνο στο 13888 να σου πουν. Και ενημερωσε μας.

----------


## cyberten

> Αυτή η καμπίνα τι είναι? 
> http://fttxgr.eu/map?id=460
> ...Ή 109 του Περαματος.
> Και κάτι ακόμα! Έχει αναφερθεί ότι η σελίδα με διαθεσιμότητα σε πολλούς κανει λαθος. Καποιος μας εγραφε οτι σε 2 μηνες απο τα εργα ειχε vdsl, και τελικά το συμπέρασμα αυτο το έβγαζε από το site του ΟΤΕ και όχι από προσωπική εμπειρία. 
> Παίρνεις σίγουρα από καμπίνα, ή ακόμα απο ΑΚ? Έχουν τελειώσει τα έργα αναβάθμισης? Φαντάζομαι δεν ξέρεις ακόμα, γιατί δεν ήξερες καν που είναι η καμπίνα.
> Ο γείτονας μπορεί να είναι πιο κοντά στο ΑΚ.  Και εσένα το καλώδιο μπορεί να κάνει μεγαλυτερη αποσταση.
> Μην στηρίζεται στο site. Πάρε τηλέφωνο στο 13888 να σου πουν. Και ενημερωσε μας.


Φίλε Pankostas, το "τερμάτισες"! Υποθέτω ότι διαβάζεις αποσπασματικά... Για να επανέλθω όμως, είχα πει ότι δεν ξέρω που είναι η καμπίνα απ'έξω γιατί "γύρω" μου έχει 5-6 καμπίνες και λόγω γεωγραφικού αναγλύφου θα ταλαιπωρηθώ (χρονικά και σωματικά) - αυτός είναι και ο λόγος που έχω αποτυπώσει αρκετές καμπίνες του Περάματος (και την "109") στο γνωστό χάρτη. Όμως ο χάρτης το πρωί δεν δούλευε και γι'αυτό είδες ό,τι είδες.
Η σελίδα με τη διαθεσιμότητα κάνει λάθος σε πολλούς ωστόσο στη δική μου περιοχή δεν κάνει και γι'αυτό επιμένω, τόσο, από το πρωί να ερωτώ αν είναι ρεαλιστικό από τη στιγμή που συνδέομαι στο ίδιο ΚΑΦΑΟ με το γείτονα *απέναντι* (μη με ρωτήσεις πάλι αν είναι ο γείτονας απέναντι πιο κοντά στο ΑΚ από εμένα γιατί η μεταξύ μας απόσταση γεωγραφικά είναι 10 μέτρα και καλωδιακά δεν ξεπερνά τα 60 μέτρα-φαίνεται από τις κολώνες ΟΤΕ αυτό). Τώρα στο ερώτημα αν παίρνω από καμπίνα ή από ΑΚ από την Τ.ΥΠ μου έχουν απαντήσει και τα δύο οπότε πάλι μην στηρίζεσαι να μου απαντήσουν - φαντάζομαι λόγω 30άρας ταχύτητας ότι συνδέομαι από ΑΚ μόνο.

----------


## pankostas

Διαβασα ολα τα σχολια.Εσυ δεν διαβασες οτι δεν πρεπει να εμπιστευεσαι το site.Μήπως τελικά και ο γείτονας δεν έχει 50αρα? Πόσο σίγουρος είσαι ότι κλειδώνει 50? Μην εμπιστεύεσαι το site έγραψα πριν.Και σου εγραψα τον λογο.
Τελικά η 109 είναι ενεργοποιημένη? Δόθηκε ρεύμα? Έτσι θα καταλάβεις αν λειτουργεί.
Και από στατιστικα ρούτερ μπορείς να δεις αν παίρνεις από ΑΚ ή καμπινα.Τι attainable έχεις? Πιάνεις τα 50 θεωρητικα?
Πολυ δύσκολο να γράφει 109 και να παίρνεις από κάπου αλλου. Έως απιθανο. Γιατί αλλιως οι τεχνικοί σε καποια νεα σύνδεση, σε κάποιο πρόβλημα της περιοχης θα είχαν θέμα αν πήγαιναν σε λάθος ΚV. Γνώμη μου.
Επίσης αν έχεις κάποια άλλη απορία για το vdsl καλύτερα να γράψεις εδώ
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/959077-vdsl-ΠΕΡΑΜΑ που αφορά μόνο το Περαμα. Κάποιος γείτονας μπορεί να σε  βοηθησει. Εδώ γράφουμε γενικά για την 1η φάση ΟΤΕ για Vectoring.

----------


## cyberten

> Επίσης αν έχεις κάποια άλλη απορία για το vdsl καλύτερα να γράψεις εδώ  https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/959077-vdsl-ΠΕΡΑΜΑ που αφορά μόνο το Περαμα.


Για όλα όσα ανέφερες πριν θα επανέλθω μελλοντικά ωστόσο για το νήμα του Περάματος  έχω να απαντήσω ότι αφορά αυτούς που έχουν ήδη σύνδεση VDSL στο Πέραμα και θέλουν να σχολιάσουν οτιδήποτε μεταξύ τους π.χ. να συγκρίνουν επιδόσεις ανάμεσα σε VDSL ΟΤΕ-Voda κλπ κλπ. Αυτά που έγραψα εγώ, θεωρώ, ότι δεν θα μπορούσαν να καταχωρηθούν κάπου αλλού γιατί ακριβώς σχολιάζεται η απόκριση της μηχανής ελέγχου διαθεσιμότητας ΟΤΕ, το γεγονός αν έχουν ενεργοποιηθεί καμπίνες και φυσικά τί γίνεται γενικότερα. Αν όμως εννοούσες ότι δεν είναι τα γραφόμενά μου vectoring friendly, έχω να πω ότι μπορεί να έχεις δίκιο ωστόσο λόγω απουσίας πραγματικών γεγονότων και όχι εικασιών αυτό γίνεται στις περισσότερες από τις 59 σελίδες του νήματος και δεν θεωρώ ότι κάποιος είχε ζημία γιατί δεν καθυστέρησα την ενημέρωσή του.

----------


## pankostas

Μάλλον στραβά το πήρες! Μπορείς ελεύθερα να γράψεις σε όποιο θέμα θελεις. Δεν θέλεις να γράψεις στο ανωτέρω φόρουμ, γιατί κρίνεις ότι αφορά μόνο αυτούς που είναι συνδεδεμένοι? Τι να πω? Δικαίωμα σου , Μην γράψεις!
Όταν απαντάμε, γράφουμε για να πούμε την γνώμη μας και να βοηθήσουμε τα μέλη του υπάρχοντος φόρουμ. 
Εγώ σε έκανα κάποιες ερωτήσεις, για να σε βοηθήσω να έχεις μια πιο σφαιρική άποψη τι επικρατεί γενικα.
Βλέπω δεν απαντάς, θα επανέλθεις  κτλ....
Δεν χρειάζεται να απαντήσεις. Τις ερωτήσεις τις έκανα για να σε βοηθήσω να δεις τι μπορεί να "παίζει" Γενικά! Και να μην είσαι απόλυτος με τα site διαθεσιμότητας κτλ....





> Αν όμως εννοούσες ότι δεν είναι τα γραφόμενά μου vectoring friendly, έχω να πω ότι μπορεί να έχεις δίκιο ωστόσο λόγω απουσίας πραγματικών γεγονότων και όχι εικασιών αυτό γίνεται στις περισσότερες από τις 59 σελίδες του νήματος και δεν θεωρώ ότι κάποιος είχε ζημία γιατί δεν καθυστέρησα την ενημέρωσή του.


Το να γράψεις στο άλλο "θεμα" το έγραψα για να σε βοηθήσω και όχι να στην "πω". Αλλά μάλλον είσαι προκατειλημμένος. Μπορεί κάποιος να έχει κάποιον γνωστό, να έχει μάθει κατι παραπανω που αφορά τις καμπίνες στο ΑΚ που ανήκεις.... 
Τελικα εσυ το "τερματισες"
Τέλος πάντων, το κούρασα οντως που ασχολήθηκα τοσο...

----------


## cyberten

> Μάλλον στραβά το πήρες! Μπορείς ελεύθερα να γράψεις σε όποιο θέμα θελεις. Δεν θέλεις να γράψεις στο ανωτέρω φόρουμ, γιατί κρίνεις ότι αφορά μόνο αυτούς που είναι συνδεδεμένοι? Τι να πω? Δικαίωμα σου , Μην γράψεις!
> Όταν απαντάμε, γράφουμε για να πούμε την γνώμη μας και να βοηθήσουμε τα μέλη του υπάρχοντος φόρουμ. 
> Εγώ σε έκανα κάποιες ερωτήσεις, για να σε βοηθήσω να έχεις μια πιο σφαιρική άποψη τι επικρατεί γενικα.
> Βλέπω δεν απαντάς, θα επανέλθεις  κτλ....
> Δεν χρειάζεται να απαντήσεις. Τις ερωτήσεις τις έκανα για να σε βοηθήσω να δεις τι μπορεί να "παίζει" Γενικά! Και να μην είσαι απόλυτος με τα site διαθεσιμότητας κτλ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Προκατειλημένος δεν είμαι και γι'αυτό συνεχίζω να ψάχνω τόσο το θέμα. Μίλησα χτες με Τεχνική Εξυπηρέτηση 1ου επιπέδου για το θέμα (με συνέδεσαν δλδ από την τηλ. εξυπηρέτηση) και τους εξήγησα και ενώ το έψαξαν για κανένα 5λεπτο μου είπαν ότι τους φαίνεται περίεργο πως γίνεται στον ίδιο δρόμο οι γύρω μου να έχουν δυνατότητα για 50Mbps (εφόσον συνδεόμαστε στην ίδια καμπίνα) από το εργαλείο τους κι εγώ όχι. Τους επισήμανα ότι σας έγραψα κι εδώ για τα αποτελέσματα που επιστρέφει το εργαλείο τους και μου είπαν να υποβάλλω παράπονο από τη φόρμα επικοινωνίας γιατί ίσως έχουν δεσμευτεί όλες οι πόρτες VDSL στη νέα καμπίνα (πράγμα που μου φάνηκε "παπάντζα" και τους το ανέφερα αμέσως). Θα δούμε πως θα πάει και θα επιστρέψω με νεότερα. Σίγουρα όμως δεν μπορώ να πάω στους γείτονες και να ζητήσω τον αριθμό τηλεφώνου τους (για πλάκα δλδ.) για να κάνω την επαλήθευση που απαιτείται. Όπως μου είπαν κι από τον ΟΤΕ το εργαλείο παρέχει έγκυρα αποτελέσματα και στη δική μου περίπτωση η δ/νση και ο τηλ. αριθμός μου επιβεβαιώνουν τα λεγόμενά τους.

----------


## 21706

> Σίγουρα όμως δεν μπορώ να πάω στους γείτονες και να ζητήσω τον αριθμό τηλεφώνου τους (για πλάκα δλδ.) για να κάνω την επαλήθευση που απαιτείται.


Ίσως το είπες παραπάνω και δεν το πρόσεξα αλλά
πώς είσαι σίγουρος ότι ο ελεγχος διαθεσιμότητας δίνει 
στον γείτονα δυνατότητα αναβάθμισης στα 50Mbps;

----------


## cyberten

> Ίσως το είπες παραπάνω και δεν το πρόσεξα αλλά πώς είσαι σίγουρος ότι ο ελεγχος διαθεσιμότητας δίνει στον γείτονα δυνατότητα αναβάθμισης στα 50Mbps;


Δεν μπορώ να είμαι σίγουρος 100% ούτε βέβαια και από τον ΟΤΕ. Όπως τους εξήγησα με βάση τα δικά μου στοιχεία (οδό και τηλ αριθμό) έκανα τον έλεγχο πρώτα για εμένα και μου έπεστρεψε το ίδιο αποτέλεσμα δύο φορές (δλδ 100% επιβεβαίωση). Επανέλαβα την αναζήτηση για τους γείτονες μόνο με την οδό τους και μου επέστρεψε σε τρεις διαφορετικές περιπτώσεις (τα γύρω σπίτια από εμένα στον ίδιο δρόμο) ότι αυτοί μπορούν να έχουν αναβάθμιση στα 50Mbps. Σίγουρα δεν είναι 100% σωστά τα αποτελέσματα για τους γείτονες ωστόσο δεν μπορεί να είναι και στις τρεις περιπτώσεις λάθος (δλδ. τελείως λάθος) εφόσον συνδεόμαστε στην ίδια καμπίνα, σκέφτομαι εγώ!

----------


## derma

Έχω κάποιες απορίες ερωτήματα  ας υποθέσουμε ότι για την β φάση όποτε γίνει ότι είναι τρεις υποψήφιοι παροχοι ο Α ο Β και ο Γ και το έργο για την β φάση το πάρει ο παροχος Γ όταν τεθούν σε λειτουργιά η καμπινές που θα τοποθετήσει ο παροχος Γ ποιοι συνδρομητές θα περνούν  vdsl από της καμπινες μονο οι συνδρομητές του παροχου Γ (να ευλογήσει και τα γενια του ) και οι υπόλοιποι συνδρομητές τον παροχών Α και Β θα συνεχίσουν να περνούν vdsl από το αστικό κέντρο η όλοι ανεξαρτήτου παροχου εγώ παντός πιστεύω πως όποιος παροχος πάρει το έργο θα κοιτάξει πρώτα τους Ίδη υπάρχοντες συνδρομητές του και το πώς να προσελκύσει νέους και αν περισσέψουν τίποτα ψίχουλα να δώσει και στους άλλους
Είμαι της άποψης ότι κάποια στιγμή θα πρέπει να δημιουργηθεί κάποιος φορεας παροχος οποιος θα είναι υπεύθυνος μονο για την συντήρηση αναβάθμιση  επέκταση κλπ.. του τηλεπικοινωνιακού διχτύου κάτι περίπου όπως είναι η ΔΕΔΔΗΕ (δεη)

----------


## NUTSIS

Αυτό ξέχασε το νεαρέ μου, όσο για τον ΔΕΔΔΗΕ, λίγα τα ψωμιά του. Η αγορά ρυθμίζεται μόνη της εδω και αρκετά χρόνια με επιτυχία (για κάποιους).

----------


## ragiakof

αυτό σκέφτομαι και γω τόσες μέρες... όσο για την "αυτορύθμιση" της αγοράς αν δεν ήταν η ΕΕΤΤ θα είχαν σκοτωθεί εδώ και χρόνια... Υ.Γ την βλέπουμε κάθε μέρα την αυτορύθμιση στην Ελλάδα. 10 χρόνια σε ύφεση και συνεχίζουμε γαμάει η "ελεύθερη" αγορά Υ.Γ τα κέρδη ιδιωτικά και οι ζημιές και οι επενδύσεις δημόσιες

- - - Updated - - -

αυτορύθμιση βέβαια αλλά το rural και το νέο πακέτο ΕΣΠΑ καλοδεχούμενο...

----------


## emeliss

> Έχω κάποιες απορίες ερωτήματα  ας υποθέσουμε ότι για την β φάση όποτε γίνει ότι είναι τρεις υποψήφιοι παροχοι ο Α ο Β και ο Γ και το έργο για την β φάση το πάρει ο παροχος Γ όταν τεθούν σε λειτουργιά η καμπινές που θα τοποθετήσει ο παροχος Γ ποιοι συνδρομητές θα περνούν  vdsl από της καμπινες μονο οι συνδρομητές του παροχου Γ (να ευλογήσει και τα γενια του ) και οι υπόλοιποι συνδρομητές τον παροχών Α και Β θα συνεχίσουν να περνούν vdsl από το αστικό κέντρο η όλοι ανεξαρτήτου παροχου εγώ παντός πιστεύω πως όποιος παροχος πάρει το έργο θα κοιτάξει πρώτα τους Ίδη υπάρχοντες συνδρομητές του και το πώς να προσελκύσει νέους και αν περισσέψουν τίποτα ψίχουλα να δώσει και στους άλλους
> Είμαι της άποψης ότι κάποια στιγμή θα πρέπει να δημιουργηθεί κάποιος φορεας παροχος οποιος θα είναι υπεύθυνος μονο για την συντήρηση αναβάθμιση  επέκταση κλπ.. του τηλεπικοινωνιακού διχτύου κάτι περίπου όπως είναι η ΔΕΔΔΗΕ (δεη)


Όποιος πάροχος κερδίσει ένα αστικό κέντρο θα στήσει ως πάροχος δικτύου πρόσβασης καμπίνες τουλάχιστον στα μισά καφάο του αστικού. Υπηρεσίες θα δίνει ακριβώς τις ίδιες τόσο στην λιανική, όσο και στην χονδρική. Δηλαδή όπου στηθεί δίκτυο θα μπορεί ο κάθε πελάτης να επιλέξει τον πάροχο υπηρεσιών που θέλει και αυτός μετά θα νοικιάζει στην χονδρική από τον πάροχο δικτύου πρόσβασης.

----------


## sakels

Εδώ αναφέρονται περιοχές που έχει πάρει η wind... 

https://techblog.gr/internet/wind-fi...a-smirmi-2522/

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Εδώ αναφέρονται περιοχές που έχει πάρει η wind... 
> 
> https://techblog.gr/internet/wind-fi...a-smirmi-2522/


Eυτυχώς πρόλαβα και μετακόμισα από Νεα Σμύρνη σε Παλαιό Φάληρο   :Razz: 

Νεοσμυρνιώτες, τις φωτογραφικές σας μηχανές παρακαλώ
Υπάρχει κανένας που έχει Super-Wind ?

----------


## George98

Δηλαδή από Αττική μόνο Νέα Σμύρνη θα πάρει ? (wind)

----------


## uncharted

> Εδώ αναφέρονται περιοχές που έχει πάρει η wind... 
> 
> https://techblog.gr/internet/wind-fi...a-smirmi-2522/


Και G.Fast πιλοτικο η Wind? Τον προλαβε τον ΟΤΕ!  :Razz: 

ΥΓ1: Στην Ν. Σμυρνη ειχε απλωσει... πλαστελινες ενα φεγγαρι η Forthnet (νυν Nova).

ΥΓ2: Το FTTB/G.Fast combo ειναι καλη φαση. Θα μπορει να δωσει εως 1-2 Gbps. Το προτιμω εναντι του FTTH...

ΥΓ3: Down/upload ratio γνωριζει κανεις ποσο θα ειναι?

----------


## sakels

G fast στα 500mbt
Επισης αναφέρεται σε βήμα υπηρεσίας 100 200 300

- - - Updated - - -




> Και G.Fast πιλοτικο η Wind? Τον προλαβε τον ΟΤΕ! 
> 
> ΥΓ1: Στην Ν. Σμυρνη ειχε απλωσει... πλαστελινες ενα φεγγαρι η Forthnet (νυν Nova).
> 
> ΥΓ2: Το FTTB/G.Fast combo ειναι καλη φαση. Θα μπορει να δωσει εως 1-2 Gbps. Το προτιμω εναντι του FTTH...


Το θέμα σε πολυκατοικίες είναι πως θα βγάλεις άκρη να περαστεί η οπτική στο σπίτι.. 

Λογικά μέσω των σωλήνων που περνα τώρα ο χαλκός δε θα γίνεται

----------


## uncharted

> Το θέμα σε πολυκατοικίες είναι πως θα βγάλεις άκρη να περαστεί η οπτική στο σπίτι.. 
> 
> Λογικά μέσω των σωλήνων που περνα τώρα ο χαλκός δε θα γίνεται


Δεν με ενδιαφερει η κοινοχρηστη οπτικη ινα (στυλ Cable). Δες στην Inalan τι μειονεκτηματα εχει το PON. Χωρια τα μερεμετια που πολυ σωστα αναφερεις.

1000 φορες προτιμοτερο το G.Fast, με ισαξιες ταχυτητες και χαμηλοτερο κοστος:

https://www.globaltelecomsbusiness.c...peeds-to-2gbps

http://hexus.net/media/uploaded/2015...f4f52777d4.png

Επιτελους μπηκε το νερο στο αυλακι... σε 5 χρονια η 100αρα θα ειναι το minimum (σαν την 24αρα του σημερα) και το 1 Gbps η VDSL του σημερα.

- - - Updated - - -

Δεδομενου οτι σε πολυκατοικιες μιλαμε για ελαχιστο μηκος ιδιοκτητου βροχου (20-30 μετρα χαλκος ανα διαμερισμα, ενιοτε και UTP Cat 5e), θα μπορει μελλοντικα (σε βαθος δεκαετιας) με την αναλογη προοδο των DSP να φτασει και τα 10 Gbps:

https://arstechnica.com/information-...lephone-lines/
https://arstechnica.com/information-...0-gigabit-dsl/

Αν μαλιστα εκμεταλλευτουν και τα 4 ζευγη του UTP, μπορει και να φτασουμε τα 20 Gbps καποια στιγμη...

- - - Updated - - -

Το θεμα ειναι να δουμε τι θα γινει με τους... απροσαρμοστους ενοικους/διαχειριστες, αν θα δεχτουν να μπει η ινα στην εσκαλιτ, πως θα γινει η τροφοδοτηση του DSLAM κλπ.

----------


## anderm

Δεν μπορεί να αρνηθεί κανένας ένοικος/διαχειριστής την ανάπτυξη κοινοφελούς υπηρεσίας πόσο μάλλον την ανάπτυξη του δημόσιου δικτύου πρόσβασης. Είναι παράνομο, εάν επιμένει κάποιος καλείς την αστυνομία.

----------


## uncharted

> Δεν μπορεί να αρνηθεί κανένας ένοικος/διαχειριστής την ανάπτυξη κοινοφελούς υπηρεσίας πόσο μάλλον την ανάπτυξη του δημόσιου δικτύου πρόσβασης. Είναι παράνομο, εάν επιμένει κάποιος καλείς την αστυνομία.


Στην Ελλαδα ζεις φιλε μου... εκτος αν εχει βγει σχετικη νομοθεσια, να την τυπωσουμε σε ενα Α4 και να την κολλαμε στην μουρη του καθε αχωνευτου οταν ερθει η ωρα.

----------


## D_J_V

Τα ίδια μας έλεγαν μερικοί και παλιά για τις δορυφορικές κεραίες ...
Τωρα οι ταράτσες εχουν γεμίσει !!

----------


## uncharted

> Τα ίδια μας έλεγαν μερικοί και παλιά για τις δορυφορικές κεραίες ...
> Τωρα οι ταράτσες εχουν γεμίσει !!


Καλα, ρωτα να μαθεις και ποσες AWMN κεραιες κατεβηκαν ομως...

----------


## anderm

> Στην Ελλαδα ζεις φιλε μου... εκτος αν εχει βγει σχετικη νομοθεσια, να την τυπωσουμε σε ενα Α4 και να την κολλαμε στην μουρη του καθε αχωνευτου οταν ερθει η ωρα.


Υπάρχει σχετική νομοθεσία για τα κοινοφελή δίκτυα.

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Τα ίδια μας έλεγαν μερικοί και παλιά για τις δορυφορικές κεραίες ...
> Τωρα οι ταράτσες εχουν γεμίσει !!


Νάξερες σε πόσες καφετέριες έχουν αρνηθεί ...

Κι όταν προχωράς στον δρόμο σήκωσε και λίγο το κεφάλι, θα δεις άπειρες σε ορόφους και όχι σε ταράτσες  :Sad:

----------


## nikosmelt

Η Κατερίνη είναι σκέτο εργοτάξιο πάντως. Τα περισσότερα από τα καινούργια ΚΑΦΑΟ έχουν ήδη μπει και τεθεί σε λειτουργία, ενώ ήδη σκάβουν μέσα στην πόλη με γρήγορους ρυθμούς και περνούν την οπτική ίνα. Εγώ το έχω ακριβώς από κάτω, στην απέναντι πλευρά του δρόμου, οπότε πιστεύω θα κλειδώνω σχεδόν στο μέγιστο. Άντε να ενεργοποιηθούν να γουστάρουμε..

----------


## ProGGreSive7

> Η Κατερίνη είναι σκέτο εργοτάξιο πάντως. Τα περισσότερα από τα καινούργια ΚΑΦΑΟ έχουν ήδη μπει και τεθεί σε λειτουργία, ενώ ήδη σκάβουν μέσα στην πόλη με γρήγορους ρυθμούς και περνούν την οπτική ίνα. Εγώ το έχω ακριβώς από κάτω, στην απέναντι πλευρά του δρόμου, οπότε πιστεύω θα κλειδώνω σχεδόν στο μέγιστο. Άντε να ενεργοποιηθούν να γουστάρουμε..


Το ιδιο γινετε ακριβως και στα Τρικαλα με εναν τεχνικο που μιλησα μου ειπε οτι απο τοτε που μπαινει η καμπινα το πολυ σε 20 μερες να εχει παρει ρευμα.. αντε να δουμε

----------


## Collective_Soul

Εχουμε καποια πληροφορια για το upload rate οταν αρχισει να γινεται το 100αρι mbit πραγματικοτητα ;; 
Αυτο ενδιαφερει τους περισσοτερους νομιζω.

----------


## jkoukos

Ο υπό έκδοση κανονισμός προβλέπει ότι θα είναι τουλάχιστον 10% του download. Το πόσο ακριβώς θα είναι, αναμονή όταν ξεκινήσουν να παρέχονται τα νέα πακέτα της υπηρεσίας από κάθε πάροχο.

----------


## globalnoise

Θυμάμαι τις εποχές που η απάντηση στον περιορισμό του upload ήταν "Θα είναι ανταγωνιστικό με τα προϊόντα web hosting". Πλέον τι να μας πούνε που θέλουμε να ανεβάζουμε 4K video από δω και απο κει..

----------


## anderm

Πλέον οι web servers έχουν συνήθως >1Gbps WAN, συνεπώς δεν είναι συγκρίσιμα μεγέθη.

----------


## JOHNMORE

> Η παλιά καμπίνα είχε μόνο οριολωρίδες, οι οποίες συνδέουν το χάλκινο καλώδιο από το αστικό κέντρο με το αντίστοιχο που έρχεται στο σπίτι σου.
> Η νέα καμπίνα έχει πάλι οριολωρίδες (αριστερά) που κάνει πάλι ακριβώς το ίδιο πράγμα με την παλιά (όσον αφορά το ADSL). Όμως έχει πλέον και ενεργό εξοπλισμό (δεξιά), από τον οποίο παρέχεται VDSL και αργότερα Vectoring.


επειδή είσαι γνώστης σε θέματα επί των δικτύων θα ήθελα να σου κάνω την εξής κουτοπόνηρη ερώτηση:

αν θεωρητικά  οι μισοί συνδρομητές μιας περιοχής μετακινηθούν στο νεοεισερχόμενο VDSL
υπάρχει περίπτωση να βελτιωθεί η σταθερότητα των συνδρομητών ADSL?
ή & ίσως να ανέβει ελαφρώς η ταχύτητά τους? στη περιοχή μου (Χαϊδάρι) οι εκτός Α/Κ κυμαίνονται από 7 έως 12 αναλόγως περιοχής

(είναι τεκμηριωμένο ότι σε παλιότερες καλωδιώσεις του δήμου βρέθηκε & μόλυβδος! ούτε καν χαλκός δηλαδή)

----------


## anderm

Σε περίπτωση που γίνει αυτό θα μειωθεί η ταχύτητα των συνδρομητών ADSL λόγω παρεμβολών.

----------


## Pokas

> επειδή είσαι γνώστης σε θέματα επί των δικτύων θα ήθελα να σου κάνω την εξής κουτοπόνηρη ερώτηση:
> 
> αν θεωρητικά  οι μισοί συνδρομητές μιας περιοχής μετακινηθούν στο νεοεισερχόμενο VDSL
> υπάρχει περίπτωση να βελτιωθεί η σταθερότητα των συνδρομητών ADSL?
> ή & ίσως να ανέβει ελαφρώς η ταχύτητά τους? στη περιοχή μου (Χαϊδάρι) οι εκτός Α/Κ κυμαίνονται από 7 έως 12 αναλόγως περιοχής
> 
> (είναι τεκμηριωμένο ότι σε παλιότερες καλωδιώσεις του δήμου βρέθηκε & μόλυβδος! ούτε καν χαλκός δηλαδή)


αν και ο jkoukos θα δώσει πιο επιστημονική απάντηση, με γρήγορο σκεπτικο ναι καλυτερεύσουν, ιδίως σε αυτούς που είναι απο ΑΚ σε κοντινές αποστάσεις λόγω μείωσης του crosstalk απο τους συνδρομητές που θα μεταφερθούν στις καμπίνες.

----------


## jkoukos

Όπως αναφέρει ο Pokas, θεωρητικά θα καλυτερεύσει ελαφρά (μην περιμένεις δραματική διαφορά) αφού οι μισές συνδέσεις θα είναι πλέον από τις καμπίνες, ενώ οι ADSL θα εξακολουθούν να είναι από αστικό κέντρο. Στην πραγματικότητα, εξαρτάται από την ποιότητα του χάλκινου δικτύου στην περιοχή.
Υπόψη ότι περισσότερο επιδρά το ADSL στο VDSL, παρά το ανάποδο. Και γι' αυτό όπου παρέχεται ADSL από καμπίνα, εφαρμόζονται μόνο σε αυτό ειδικές μάσκες που ουσιαστικά μειώνουν σε κάποιο βαθμό τον συγχρονισμό του.

Καλώδια με μολύβδινους αγωγούς δεν γνωρίζω αν έχουν χρησιμοποιηθεί ποτέ στο δίκτυο του ΟΤΕ. Μήπως πρόκειται για μολύβδινο μανδύα που ήταν πρακτική πριν από πολλά χρόνια λόγω της αυξημένης αντιδιαβρωτικής προστασίας που παρέχει, αλλά λόγω περιβαλλοντολογικών λόγων έχει πλέον σταματήσει η χρήση του;

----------


## JOHNMORE

> αν και ο jkoukos θα δώσει πιο επιστημονική απάντηση, με γρήγορο σκεπτικο ναι καλυτερεύσουν, ιδίως σε αυτούς που είναι απο ΑΚ σε κοντινές αποστάσεις λόγω μείωσης του crosstalk απο τους συνδρομητές που θα μεταφερθούν στις καμπίνες.





> Όπως αναφέρει ο Pokas, θεωρητικά θα καλυτερεύσει ελαφρά (μην περιμένεις δραματική διαφορά) αφού οι μισές συνδέσεις θα είναι πλέον από τις καμπίνες, ενώ οι ADSL θα εξακολουθούν να είναι από αστικό κέντρο. Στην πραγματικότητα, εξαρτάται από την ποιότητα του χάλκινου δικτύου στην περιοχή.
> Υπόψη ότι περισσότερο επιδρά το ADSL στο VDSL, παρά το ανάποδο. Και γι' αυτό όπου παρέχεται ADSL από καμπίνα, εφαρμόζονται μόνο σε αυτό ειδικές μάσκες που ουσιαστικά μειώνουν σε κάποιο βαθμό τον συγχρονισμό του.
> 
> Καλώδια με μολύβδινους αγωγούς δεν γνωρίζω αν έχουν χρησιμοποιηθεί ποτέ στο δίκτυο του ΟΤΕ. Μήπως πρόκειται για μολύβδινο μανδύα που ήταν πρακτική πριν από πολλά χρόνια λόγω της αυξημένης αντιδιαβρωτικής προστασίας που παρέχει, αλλά λόγω περιβαλλοντολογικών λόγων έχει πλέον σταματήσει η χρήση του;


ωραία σας ευχαριστώ και ιδιατέρως εσένα jkoukos

όσο αφορά τους αγωγούς αν & τεκμηριώθηκε το περί μολύβδου ίσως δεν εξηγήθηκε σωστά το σε ποιο σημείο.....
στη βάση της λογικής φαίνεται πιο ορθό αυτό που ανέφερες καθώς ο μόλυβδος καταργήθηκε & στα αυτοκίνητα όπως & ο αμίαντος, υδραργυρος κλπ βλαβερές για το περιβάλλον ή την υγεία ουσίες
όπως και ναχει όμως καταδεικνύει τη παλαιότητα του υλικού!

----------


## goana12

Εγω παντως θα διαφωνησω με τους προλαλησαντες απο προσωπικη εμπειρια. Μαλιστα ειχα ανοιξει και νημα   ΕΔΩ . Αυτα βεβαια τα προβληματα ισχυαν πριν 2,5 χρονια που ο ΟΤΕ εδινε ADSL απο KV (στην ουσια VDSL με κοφτη στα 24/1 mbps). Aπο την στιγμη που εδωσε πλεον VDSL 50mbps, "διελυσε" κυριολεκτικα ΟΛΟΥΣ τους εναλλακτικους που ερχονταν απο το Α.Κ, και μαλιστα συνεβη αυτο που αναφερετε στο ποστ #10 απο τον "valen_gr". Οι πολυ μακρινες του χωριου που πριν ειχαν 2-2,5 mbps ταχυτητα, πλεον εχασαν την δυνατοτητα να υποστηριζουν adsl απο το Α.Κ, η στην καλυτερη σερνονται με 0,5-1 mbps.

 Βεβαιως τα λεγομενα μου αφορουν την περιοχη μου και ΜΟΝΟ, η οποια εχει μεγαλη αποσταση απο το Α.Κ, και αυτο εχει και την μεγαλυτερη σημασια. Ομως πιστευω πως ολα αυτα ειναι "σχετικα" και λειτουργουν πανω στην ιδια "λογικη βαση", και πως ποτε δεν θα μπορουσε η αποτομη εκχυση ισχυος του KV, να μην επηρεασει δυσμενως τις ταχυτητες -του ηδη εξασθενημενου adsl λογω μεγαλης αποστασης- των γραμμων του Α.Κ. (παρ' ολο που ο ΟΤΕ -θεωρητικα τουλαχιστον- χρησιμοποιει τις "μασκες" που προαναφερθηκαν...

----------


## Pokas

> Εγω παντως θα διαφωνησω με τους προλαλησαντες απο προσωπικη εμπειρια. Μαλιστα ειχα ανοιξει και νημα   ΕΔΩ . Αυτα βεβαια τα προβληματα ισχυαν πριν 2,5 χρονια που ο ΟΤΕ εδινε ADSL απο KV (στην ουσια VDSL με κοφτη στα 24/1 mbps). Aπο την στιγμη που εδωσε πλεον VDSL 50mbps, "διελυσε" κυριολεκτικα ΟΛΟΥΣ τους εναλλακτικους που ερχονταν απο το Α.Κ, και μαλιστα συνεβη αυτο που αναφερετε στο ποστ #10 απο τον "valen_gr". Οι πολυ μακρινες του χωριου που πριν ειχαν 2-2,5 mbps ταχυτητα, πλεον εχασαν την δυνατοτητα να υποστηριζουν adsl απο το Α.Κ, η στην καλυτερη σερνονται με 0,5-1 mbps.
> 
>  Βεβαιως τα λεγομενα μου αφορουν την περιοχη μου και ΜΟΝΟ, η οποια εχει μεγαλη αποσταση απο το Α.Κ, και αυτο εχει και την μεγαλυτερη σημασια. Ομως πιστευω πως ολα αυτα ειναι "σχετικα" και λειτουργουν πανω στην ιδια "λογικη βαση", και πως ποτε δεν θα μπορουσε η αποτομη εκχυση ισχυος του KV, να μην επηρεασει δυσμενως τις ταχυτητες -του ηδη εξασθενημενου adsl λογω μεγαλης αποστασης- των γραμμων του Α.Κ. (παρ' ολο που ο ΟΤΕ -θεωρητικα τουλαχιστον- χρησιμοποιει τις "μασκες" που προαναφερθηκαν...


Απο ΑΚ και μέχρι συνδρομητές που δεν μεσολαβεί ενεργή καμπίνα, σίγουρα θα υπάρχει κάποια διαφορά.
Μήπως δεν έχει σχέση το πρόβλημα με το VDSL αλλά το γεγονός της απότομης αύξησης των ενεργών συνδέσεων τα τελευταία χρόνια στη δική σου περίπτωση;

----------


## jkoukos

Παρόλο που έγινε σχεδόν πλήρης ανάλυση σ' εκείνο το θέμα, πάλι γράφεις για το VDSL. Όπως θα έχεις ήδη διαβάσει, οι μάσκες εκ του κανονισμού τίθενται μόνο σε ADSL συνδέσεις από καμπίνα και όχι σε VDSL. Και αυτό διότι οι πρώτες επηρεάζουν τις αντίστοιχες υπηρεσίες από αστικό κέντρο, ενώ οι δεύτερες σχεδόν καθόλου.
Ο νέος κανονισμός, ρητά αναφέρει ότι πλέον από την έναρξη λειτουργίας του Vectoring δεν θα παρέχεται ADSL από καμπίνες, πράγμα που ήδη γίνεται στην πλειοψηφία των καμπίνων σε όλη την χώρα και μόνο σε ελάχιστες περιπτώσεις (όπως η δικιά σας) εφαρμόζεται αυτή η πρακτική.
Έχουμε πληθώρα αναφορών από μέλη, όπου αναβαθμίστηκε και λειτουργεί η καμπίνα τους και η σύνδεσή τους συνήθως παρέμεινε ίδια ή με ελαφρώς καλύτερα στοιχεία και μόνο σε λίγους χειροτέρεψε ο συγχρονισμός.

----------


## globalnoise

Το "ADSL από καμπίνα" δεν είναι πάντα VDSL με traffic shaping; Άρα δεν χρειάζεται "μάσκα". Σωστά; Έχουν δώσει και κανονικό ADSL2+ από ενεργή καμπίνα;

----------


## jkoukos

H κάρτα της καμπίνας δίνει ταυτόχρονα ADSL και VDSL. Ανάλογα τον εξοπλισμό που θα βάλεις σε σύνδεση ADSL, θα έχεις:
α. Αν βάλεις συσκευή ADSL, θα συγχρονίσει σε ADSL και με ταχύτητα ανάλογη των φίλτρων που υπάρχουν και την απόσταση που έχεις.
β. Αν βάλεις συσκευή VDSL, θα συγχρονίσει σε VDSL και με ταχύτητα ίση με το πακέτο που έχεις (24/1).

----------


## Hetfield

> Το "ADSL από καμπίνα" δεν είναι πάντα VDSL με κόφτη; Έχουν δώσει και κανονικό ADSL2+ από ενεργή καμπίνα;


Εξαρταται το router.

----------


## globalnoise

Άρα αυτό




> Αυτα βεβαια τα προβληματα ισχυαν πριν 2,5 χρονια που ο ΟΤΕ εδινε ADSL απο KV (στην ουσια VDSL με κοφτη στα 24/1 mbps). Aπο την στιγμη που εδωσε πλεον VDSL 50mbps, "διελυσε" κυριολεκτικα ΟΛΟΥΣ τους εναλλακτικους που ερχονταν απο το Α.Κ, και μαλιστα συνεβη αυτο που αναφερετε στο ποστ #10 απο τον "valen_gr". Οι πολυ μακρινες του χωριου που πριν ειχαν 2-2,5 mbps ταχυτητα, πλεον εχασαν την δυνατοτητα να υποστηριζουν adsl απο το Α.Κ, η στην καλυτερη σερνονται με 0,5-1 mbps.
> 
>  Βεβαιως τα λεγομενα μου αφορουν την περιοχη μου και ΜΟΝΟ, η οποια εχει μεγαλη αποσταση απο το Α.Κ, και αυτο εχει και την μεγαλυτερη σημασια. Ομως πιστευω πως ολα αυτα ειναι "σχετικα" και λειτουργουν πανω στην ιδια "λογικη βαση", και πως ποτε δεν θα μπορουσε η αποτομη εκχυση ισχυος του KV, να μην επηρεασει δυσμενως τις ταχυτητες -του ηδη εξασθενημενου adsl λογω μεγαλης αποστασης- των γραμμων του Α.Κ. (παρ' ολο που ο ΟΤΕ -θεωρητικα τουλαχιστον- χρησιμοποιει τις "μασκες" που προαναφερθηκαν...


Πως εξηγείται;

Επηρεάζουν οι VDSL από καμπίνα τις ADSL από Α/Κ?

----------


## jkoukos

Προφανώς οι συνδέσεις ήταν με εξοπλισμό ADSL, όπως π.χ. αναφέρει παρακάτω (στο σχετικό θέμα) ότι ο αδελφός του σε ΟΤΕ από καμπίνα είχε 16,5Mbps και όχι 24/1.
Επίσης λέει και "_το περίεργο όμως που διαπίστωσα, είναι ότι αυτό συμβαίνει ΜΟΝΟ στις γραμμές της HOL, και όχι στην FORTHNET και την WIND που είχα πρόσβαση να κοιτάξω σε φίλους εδω στη γειτονιά, και αυτό μου κάνει την μεγαλύτερη εντύπωση_". Πράγμα που δεν μπορώ να γνωρίζω σε ποιον λόγο μπορεί να συμβαίνει αυτό.

----------


## goana12

> Προφανώς οι συνδέσεις ήταν με εξοπλισμό ADSL, όπως π.χ. αναφέρει παρακάτω (στο σχετικό θέμα) ότι ο αδελφός του σε ΟΤΕ από καμπίνα είχε 16,5Mbps και όχι 24/1.
> Επίσης λέει και "_το περίεργο όμως που διαπίστωσα, είναι ότι αυτό συμβαίνει ΜΟΝΟ στις γραμμές της HOL, και όχι στην FORTHNET και την WIND που είχα πρόσβαση να κοιτάξω σε φίλους εδω στη γειτονιά, και αυτό μου κάνει την μεγαλύτερη εντύπωση_". Πράγμα που δεν μπορώ να γνωρίζω σε ποιον λόγο μπορεί να συμβαίνει αυτό.



Το ελεγα αυτο,  γιατι μεσα σε λιγες μερες ειχα δει ελαχιστες συνδεσεις αλλων εταιριων (και μονο στη γειτονια). Μετα απο καιρο και βλεποντας περισσοτερες συνδεσεις πελατων, ειδα οτι ολοι ειχαν επηρεαστει αρνητικα, απλα πολυ περισσοτερο η τοτε HOL (ισως λογω καποιου συγκεκριμενου προφιλ που χρησιμοποιουσε στις συνδεσεις της). 

Τωρα υστερα απο 2,5 χρονια, επιμενω οτι (ασχετα αν η θεωρια λεει οτι δεν επηρεαζει το VDSL τις ADSL συνδεσεις, η οτι υπαρχουν "μασκες" που μηδενιζουν το προβλημα) η κατασταση οχι απλα χειροτερεψε, αλλα μακρινες συνδεσεις απο το Α.Κ, εχασαν ΕΝΤΕΛΩΣ την ιδιοτητα να παρεχουν ιντερνετ. Αυτο ισχυει ξαναλεω (στην πραξη και περα απο καθε θεωρια) ΕΔΩ που ζω και εργαζομαι, και ΔΕΝ λεω οτι γινετε παντου.

----------


## jkoukos

Έγραψα όμως ότι "_στην πραγματικότητα, εξαρτάται από την ποιότητα του χάλκινου δικτύου στην περιοχή_". Δηλαδή ναι μεν θεωρητικά πρέπει να υπάρξει μικρό ή καθόλου κέρδος, αλλά μεγάλη σημασία έχει η κατάσταση του δίκτυου της κάθε περιοχής.
Αν αυτό που αναφέρεις ήταν γενικό, θα το βλέπαμε και σε άλλες αντίστοιχες περιπτώσεις. Όμως τέτοιες αναφορές είναι ελάχιστες, που απλά επιβεβαιώνουν τον κανόνα.

----------


## matelas

Ίσως λίγο off topic αλλά σε ότι αφορά το θέμα με το vectoring στην περιοχή μου και το θέμα της κεραίας της cosmote που αναφέρω σε προηγούμενα μηνύματα οι εξελίξεις που έχουμε είναι πως η κεραία κατέβηκε. 

Αυτό που μου έκανε εντύπωση και γ' αυτό κάνω την αναφορά είναι πως ειπώθηκε ότι έγινε προσωπική παρέμβαση του Μιχάλη Τζαμάζ για να κατέβει η κεραία. Να γελάσουμε η να κλάψουμε; 

Ας ελπίσουμε πως αφού έφυγε η κεραία θα πάρει άδεια ο οτε για το vectoring στην περιοχή.

Αυτά, συνεχίστε ότι κάνατε.  :Razz:

----------


## JOHNMORE

> Αυτά, συνεχίστε ότι κάνατε.


σωστόσΤ

ορθά όλα αυτά που γράφετε παιδιά & ιδιαίτερα ο jkoukos που είναι & ειδικός!
αλλά σε λίγους μήνες θα ναι πλέον παρελθόν αφού καθόσο βλέπω το vdsl προχωράει με ταχύτατους ρυθμούς
πρόσωπική μου άποψη πάντα

βέβαια πάντα κάποιες περιοχές θα καθυστερήσουν λόγω κάποιων άθλιων εργολάβων τύπου τοξότης κλπ  :Sad: 
υπομονή

----------


## cyberten

Υπάρχει κάτι νεότερο για ενεργοποίηση καμπινών;

----------


## jimmyl

Ρευμα εχουν παρει , αλλα υπηρεσια vdsl δεν εχουμε δει ακομα

----------


## akaloith

μενω ατλαντος 1 δαφνη
https://www.google.gr/maps/place/%CE...3.726194?hl=el

και το κουτι κατω γραφει 381. πως μπορω να καταλαβω αν ανηκω στο νεοκοσμο ή στη δαφνη; γιατι βρισκω 381 και στις 2 περιοχες

451-381	451	ΔΑΦΝΗΣ	        381	VDSL-VECTORING	Q4/2017 (Παράρτημα 2.xlsx του ΟΤΕ)
1141-381	1141	ΝΕΟΥ ΚΟΣΜΟΥ	381	VDSL Vectoring          Q4/2017 (ΠΑΡΑΡΤΗΜΑ 1Β Αναλυτικός πίνακας VODAFONE.xlsx)

----------


## adiS

> μενω ατλαντος 1 δαφνη
> https://www.google.gr/maps/place/%CE...3.726194?hl=el
> 
> και το κουτι κατω γραφει 381. πως μπορω να καταλαβω αν ανηκω στο νεοκοσμο ή στη δαφνη; γιατι βρισκω 381 και στις 2 περιοχες
> 
> 451-381	451	ΔΑΦΝΗΣ	        381	VDSL-VECTORING	Q4/2017 (Παράρτημα 2.xlsx του ΟΤΕ)
> 1141-381	1141	ΝΕΟΥ ΚΟΣΜΟΥ	381	VDSL Vectoring          Q4/2017 (ΠΑΡΑΡΤΗΜΑ 1Β Αναλυτικός πίνακας VODAFONE.xlsx)


Είτε στο ένα είτε στο άλλο είσαι στο Q4/2017, άρα γιατί το ψάχνεις?

----------


## cranky

> πως μπορω να καταλαβω αν ανηκω στο νεοκοσμο ή στη δαφνη; γιατι βρισκω 381 και στις 2 περιοχες


Βάλε τα στοιχεία σου στη *διαθεσιμότητα της vodafone*, και θα σου βγάλει το κέντρο που ανήκεις.

----------


## kotsis

Ο αριθμος ολων των αλλων παιρνει τον ιδιο με της αντιστοιχης του ΟΤΕ.

----------


## cyberten

> Ρευμα εχουν παρει , αλλα υπηρεσια vdsl δεν εχουμε δει ακομα



Αν αυτό είναι πραγματικότητα, πού οφείλεται η καθυστέρηση;

----------


## Hetfield

Στον Τοξοτη (εργολαβος ΔΕΔΔΗΕ).

----------


## jimmyl

> Αν αυτό είναι πραγματικότητα, πού οφείλεται η καθυστέρηση;


Τα ανεμιστηρια ακουγωνται σχεδον στο ενα μετρο μακρια απο την καμπινα , ειδικα τωρα το καλοκαιρι , μονο καποιος απο τους τεχνικους θα μπορουσε να απαντησει που οφειλεται η καθυστερηση , στον Γερμανο και στην τηλεφωνικη εξυπηρετηση δεν ξερουν κατι παραπανω

- - - Updated - - -




> Στον Τοξοτη (εργολαβος ΔΕΔΔΗΕ).


Δεν εχει αναλαβει την περιοχη μου ο Τοξοτης , το ξερω επειδη εχω συμμαθητη που δουλευει στον ΔΕΔΔΗΕ  Ελευσινας

----------


## agka8l

Εγώ να ρωτήσω κάτι άλλο.αν πχ σε μια περιοχή την καμπίνα την έχει η wind πως θα γίνεται η δχση? Θα μπεί δίπλα σε καφαο ΟΤΕ ? Θα χουν κλειδιά και ο τεχνικός του ΟΤΕ και της wind?

----------


## emeliss

Στην καμπίνα της Wind, δηλαδή στον ενεργό εξοπλισμό θα έχει διαχείριση η Wind και μόνο η Wind. Στο ΚΑΦΑΟ (δηλαδή στα καλώδια) ο ΟΤΕ και μόνο ο ΟΤΕ.

----------


## nikoslykos

Συγνωμη δηλαδη οι αλλοι παροχοι θα συνδεονται σε καφαο ενο ο ΟΤΕ μονο θα εχει νεα καμπινα με τις ρεγκλετες μεσα στην ιδια ;

----------


## anderm

Σωστά. Οι εναλλακτικοί πάροχοι στήνουν καμπίνα η οποία θα συνδέεται με ΚΑΦΑΟ του ΟΤΕ.

----------


## cyberten

> Τα ανεμιστηρια ακουγωνται σχεδον στο ενα μετρο μακρια απο την καμπινα , ειδικα τωρα το καλοκαιρι


Χτες πήγα δίπλα σε μια τυχαία καμπίνα και δεν άκουσα κάτι άρα θεωρώ ότι ακόμα δεν είχε πάρει ρεύμα. Δεν ξέρω αν ο εργολάβος για το ρεύμα στην περιοχή μου είναι ο "Τοξότης", αυτό που ξέρω σίγουρα είναι ότι σε όλο το Πέραμα έχουν τελειώσει τα σκαψίματα εδώ και 1 μήνα.

----------


## Hetfield

> Σωστά. Οι εναλλακτικοί πάροχοι στήνουν καμπίνα η οποία θα συνδέεται με ΚΑΦΑΟ του ΟΤΕ.


Καπου το μπερδεψατε.
Η καμπινα θα ειναι μια, ειτε την στησει ο ΟΤΕ ειτε ενας εναλλακτικος παροχος.

Αυτο που εγω καταλαβα απο την ερωτηση, ειναι ποιος θα διαχειριζεται τον χαλκο μετα την καμπινα.
Αν εχω καταλαβει σωστα, τον χαλκο μετα την καμπινα θα τον διαχειριζεται αυτος που την εχει αναλαβει.

----------


## asder

να ρωτησω εγω ειμαι στην καμπινα 370 του Αμαρουσίου που ειναι η μοναδικη μαζι με την 371 που θα πάρουν vectoring εντος του 17 στο μαρουσι-πευκη-ηρακλειο.Δεν καταλαβαινω ομως γιαιτ θα γινει αυτο αφου είμαστε οι πιο απομακρυσμενοι από το αστικό κέντρο.Βέβαια δίπλα είναι το ΟΤΕ academy υπάρχει περίπτωση να φέρουν οπτική απ' εκεί;;

----------


## jkoukos

> Καπου το μπερδεψατε.
> Η καμπινα θα ειναι μια, ειτε την στησει ο ΟΤΕ ειτε ενας εναλλακτικος παροχος.
> 
> Αυτο που εγω καταλαβα απο την ερωτηση, ειναι ποιος θα διαχειριζεται τον χαλκο μετα την καμπινα.
> Αν εχω καταλαβει σωστα, τον χαλκο μετα την καμπινα θα τον διαχειριζεται αυτος που την εχει αναλαβει.


Ισχύει αυτό που αναφέρει ο anderm.
Κανένας πάροχος δεν μπορεί να επέμβει σε εξοπλισμό άλλου παρόχου και το χάλκινο δίκτυο ανήκει στον ΟΤΕ. 

Στις περιοχές που έχει αναλάβει ο ΟΤΕ, θα υπάρχει μόνο η δικιά του καμπίνα. Όπου τις έχει αναλάβει άλλος πάροχος, θα υπάρχουν δύο καμπίνες. Του παρόχου για την υπηρεσία η οποία θα έρχεται στον χώρο μας μέσω των χάλκινων καλωδίων από αυτή του ΟΤΕ.

----------


## Hetfield

> Ισχύει αυτό που αναφέρει ο anderm.
> Κανένας πάροχος δεν μπορεί να επέμβει σε εξοπλισμό άλλου παρόχου και το χάλκινο δίκτυο ανήκει στον ΟΤΕ. 
> 
> Στις περιοχές που έχει αναλάβει ο ΟΤΕ, θα υπάρχει μόνο η δικιά του καμπίνα. Όπου τις έχει αναλάβει άλλος πάροχος, θα υπάρχουν δύο καμπίνες. Του παρόχου για την υπηρεσία η οποία θα έρχεται στον χώρο μας μέσω των χάλκινων καλωδίων από αυτή του ΟΤΕ.


Ναι αλλα υπαρχουν και περιπτωσεις που ο εναλλακτικος παροχος θα περασει οπτικη μετα τη καμπινα του.
Σε αυτη την περιπτωση το ΚΑΦΑΟ του ΟΤΕ θα εξυπηρετει μονο για διακοσμητικους λογους;

----------


## adiS

> Ναι αλλα υπαρχουν και περιπτωσεις που ο εναλλακτικος παροχος θα περασει οπτικη μετα τη καμπινα του.
> Σε αυτη την περιπτωση το ΚΑΦΑΟ του ΟΤΕ θα εξυπηρετει μονο για διακοσμητικους λογους;


Και να περάσει FTTB/H δεν σημαίνει ότι όλοι θα γυρίσουν σε αυτό. 

Μπορεί να παραμείνουν σε απλή τηλεφωνία/adsl από τα καφάο του ΟΤΕ. Δεν υποχρεώνει κανέναν να αλλάξει.

----------


## Hetfield

Παντως ολο αυτο θα προκαλεσει χαος στο Vectoring. Καμπινα του ΟΤΕ και του εναλλακτικου στον ιδιο χαλκο.
Εδω θα ειμαστε και θα το δειτε.

----------


## sakels

εχει ακομα χρονια λειτουργιας μπροστα του το δικτυο χαλκου. θα παρει καιρο να παει η οπτικη ινα παντου.

κατσε να τελειωσει πρωτα το vdsl σε επιπεδο δηλαδη καφαο και βλεπουμε. 

επισης πολυ ενδιαφερον θα εχει και η τιμολογιακη πολιτικη....

----------


## Hetfield

> εχει ακομα χρονια λειτουργιας μπροστα του το δικτυο χαλκου. θα παρει καιρο να παει η οπτικη ινα παντου.
> 
> κατσε να τελειωσει πρωτα το vdsl σε επιπεδο δηλαδη καφαο και βλεπουμε. 
> 
> επισης πολυ ενδιαφερον θα εχει και η τιμολογιακη πολιτικη....


Ναι αυτο ειναι βεβαιο.
Απλα περιμενα πιο ξεκαθαρη διαχειριση και λιγοτερους εμπλεκομενους.

----------


## m1john

Εδω ειναι μονο ο οτε και γινεται του κουτρουλι ο γαμος φαντασου τι θα γινει αν εμπλακουν αλλοι 2 ε ρε γλεντια.

----------


## adiS

Τώρα μετρούσαμε στον κατανεμητή τι γραμμή έχουμε σε σχέση με το σπίτι, μετά θα μετράνε οι τεχνικοί  και τι γραμμή έρχεται στο ένα καφάο και τι φεύγει στο άλλο.(Το λέω μπακαλίστικα φυσικά)

Θα μαζευόμαστε όλοι μαζί να το συζητάμε. Καθυστερήσεις^v(όπου 'v' πόσοι εμπλέκονται)

----------


## sakels

οπως το pokemon go θα μαζευομαστε κοντα στα καφαο!

----------


## adiS

> οπως το pokemon go θα μαζευομαστε κοντα στα καφαο!


χαχαχαχα θα είναι ΚΑΦΑΟ GYM!  :ROFL:

----------


## ASFE

Για κατι τετοιο μιλαμε δλδ??
Δρομος Παπαδα 
Περιοχη Ελληνορωσσων
Παραλληλος Κατεχακη

----------


## jkoukos

Ακριβώς αυτό.

----------


## cyberten

Ο Τοξότης ξεκίνησε έργα χτες και συνεχίζει σήμερα στο Πέραμα. Για να δούμε πότε θα ενεργοποιηθούν οι καμπίνες....

----------


## baskon

Παντως οι διπλές (ή ενδεχομένως αργότερα και περισσότερες καμπίνες) είναι τραγικό από άποψη εμφάνισης. Στις περιοχές που δε θέλει ο οτε να αναβαθμίσει, να χάσει το χαλκό και να γκρεμίσει τα ΚΑΦΑΟ του. Για 2-3 χρόνια να μη πληρώνει χονδρική στον εναλλακτικό ως αντιστάθμισμα, και μετά να αρχίσει να πληρώνει χονδρική και αυτός. Enough  :Smile: 
Πέρα από την πλάκα, αυτό πρέπει να ρυθμιστεί κάπως, με κάποιο τρόπο..

----------


## sweet dreams

Tα παλιά ΚΑΦΑΟ θα φύγουν, απλά στις φωτογραφίες που έχει ανεβάσει ο συμφορουμίτης δεν έχουν κάνει την αλλαγή, η καμπίνα έχει πάνω με μαρκαδόρο τον ίδιο αριθμό με το ΚΑΦΑΟ, όταν γίνει η αλλαγή θα τον έχει σωστά τυπωμένο.

----------


## anderm

Όταν αναλαμβάνει εναλλακτικός πάροχος την περιοχή τα παλαιά ΚΑΦΑΟ δεν φεύγουν.

----------


## sweet dreams

Η καμπίνα είναι του εναλλακτικού;;

- - - Updated - - -

Eίχα κρατήσει ένα post από ανακοίνωση του ΟΤΕ, αν το βρω το ανεβάζω:

Λοιπόν το θέμα με τις ντουλάπες διευκρινίστηκε. Υπάρχουν δύο ειδών:

οι τρίφυλλες ή Γ2 οι οποίες έχουν ένα έξτρα διαμέρισμα για τον ενεργό εξοπλισμό. Είναι είτε Γ2R (έχουν τον ενεργό εξοπλισμό αριστερά) είτε Γ2L (έχουν τον ενεργό εξοπλισμό δεξιά)
οι δίφυλλες ή Γ3 οι οποίες είναι πιο στενές και προορίζονται και πιο "δύσκολα" σημεία. Στις Γ3 ο ενεργός εξοπλισμός τοποθετείται κάτω ενώ στο πάνω μέρος βρίσκεται το σύστημα ψύξης (εξού και οι γρίλιες).

Όλα τα παλιά ΚΑΦΑΟ θα αντικατασταθούν είτε από Γ2 ή είτε από Γ3 ντουλάπες.

----------


## emeliss

Μην επιμένεις, κάνεις λάθος. Αυτό που παράθεσες αφορά καμπίνες ενεργού εξοπλισμού από τον ΟΤΕ. Όταν την καμπίνα ενεργού εξοπλισμού την βάζει άλλος τότε μπαίνει κάπου κοντά στο ΚΑΦΑΟ του ΟΤΕ και συνδέονται με καλώδιο. Δεν αντικαθίσταται το ΚΑΦΑΟ. 
Φυσικά υπάρχουν και οι εξαιρέσεις που θα μπει FTTH όποτε θα μπουν νέες καμπίνες και δεν θα έχουν καμία σχέση με τα παλιά ΚΑΦΑΟ που και πάλι θα παραμείνουν.

ps. Καλό θα είναι να αποφεύγεις τα bold.

----------


## sweet dreams

Mακάρι να είμαστε καλά μέχρι τότε, να δούμε αν στην τελική μετάβαση που έχουν προγραμματίσει θα εξακολουθούν να υπάρχουν και τα ΚΑΦΑΟ ή θα τα έχουν αντικαταστήσει.

ps. έχεις δίκαιο για τα Bold.

----------


## emeliss

Έχει ήδη γίνει. Πέρα από το ότι αυτό έχει γίνει στην πράξη, αυτό είναι που ορίζεται από την τροποποίηση του RUO.

----------


## sweet dreams

Oι συνδρομητές που θα είναι συνδεδεμένοι στα παλιά ΚΑΦΑΟ δεν θα είναι στο πρόγραμμα All-IP που έχει εξαγγείλει να γίνει μέχρι το 2018;; 
Για να γίνει αυτό θα πρέπει αναγκαστικά να βάλει καμπίνα, πως αλλιώς θα τους συνδέσει;;

----------


## emeliss

Αν λαμβάνουν υπηρεσίες από το κέντρο, θα συνεχίσουν να λαμβάνουν υπηρεσίες από το κέντρο. Αν πάνε σε πακέτα vectoring τότε ο ΟΤΕ θα δίνει υπηρεσίες λιανικής αγοράζοντας χονδρική την πρόσβαση από τον εναλλακτικό που έβαλε την καμπίνα.
Το all-ip δεν έχει ως αναγκαία συνθήκη τις υπηρεσίες από καμπίνα.

----------


## Pokas

> Oι συνδρομητές που θα είναι συνδεδεμένοι στα παλιά ΚΑΦΑΟ δεν θα είναι στο πρόγραμμα All-IP που έχει εξαγγείλει να γίνει μέχρι το 2018;; 
> Για να γίνει αυτό θα πρέπει αναγκαστικά να βάλει καμπίνα, πως αλλιώς θα τους συνδέσει;;


Απο το κεντρο με 2mbit  :Razz:

----------


## sweet dreams

> Αν λαμβάνουν υπηρεσίες από το κέντρο, θα συνεχίσουν να λαμβάνουν υπηρεσίες από το κέντρο. Αν πάνε σε πακέτα vectoring τότε ο ΟΤΕ θα δίνει υπηρεσίες λιανικής αγοράζοντας χονδρική την πρόσβαση από τον εναλλακτικό που έβαλε την καμπίνα.
> Το all-ip δεν έχει ως αναγκαία συνθήκη τις υπηρεσίες από καμπίνα.


Ευχαριστώ, σε αναμονή λοιπόν.

- - - Updated - - -




> Απο το κεντρο με 2mbit


Αυτό δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω, θα αφήσει τον χαλκό αιώνια και θα δίνει για πάντα τέτοιες ταχύτητες σε όποιον δεν θέλει να πάει σε VDSL;; ας περιμένουμε να δούμε τι θα γίνει.
Επίσης τον συμφέρει να συντηρεί ένα σάπιο δίκτυο;;

----------


## Pokas

> Ευχαριστώ, σε αναμονή λοιπόν.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Αυτό δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω, θα αφήσει τον χαλκό αιώνια και θα δίνει για πάντα τέτοιες ταχύτητες σε όποιον δεν θέλει να πάει σε VDSL;; ας περιμένουμε να δούμε τι θα γίνει.
> Επίσης τον συμφέρει να συντηρεί ένα σάπιο δίκτυο;;


Δεν το βλέπω να αναβαθμίζει τις καμπίνες.... το κρίνω κοστοβόρο και εξαιρετικά δύσκολο..
Αν η περιοχή(Κανονισμός Vectoring) είναι του ΟΤΕ τοτε τα πράγματα είναι απλά, στα πάνω απο 550μ συνδέει στις καμπίνες τους συνδρομητές του και τους κατω απο 550 απο ΑΚ και ολα καλά.
Αν η περιοχή δεν είναι δική του, εκτιμώ οτι οσο δεν ζητούνται απαιτητικές υπηρεσίες, εφαρμογή απο το ΑΚ, αν ζητούνται απαιτητικές υπηρεσίες τότε πάει για χονδρική μέσω άλλου παρόχου.

Αυτό νομίζω...

----------


## sweet dreams

> Δεν το βλέπω να αναβαθμίζει τις καμπίνες.... το κρίνω κοστοβόρο και εξαιρετικά δύσκολο..
> Αν η περιοχή(Κανονισμός Vectoring) είναι του ΟΤΕ τοτε τα πράγματα είναι απλά, στα πάνω απο 550μ συνδέει στις καμπίνες τους συνδρομητές του και τους κατω απο 550 απο ΑΚ και ολα καλά.
> Αν η περιοχή δεν είναι δική του, εκτιμώ οτι οσο δεν ζητούνται απαιτητικές υπηρεσίες, εφαρμογή απο το ΑΚ, αν ζητούνται απαιτητικές υπηρεσίες τότε πάει για χονδρική μέσω άλλου παρόχου.
> 
> Αυτό νομίζω...


Δηλαδή στις περιοχές των εναλλακτικών θα σπρώξει μόνος του τον κόσμο να πάει σ' αυτούς;; περίεργο δεν είναι;; 

Θα έχουμε από την μία FTTH και Super-Vectoring και από την άλλη τις αρχαιολογίες;;  :Thinking:  θα μου πεις, στην Ελλάδα είμαστε, όλα μπορεί να συμβούν.

----------


## emeliss

Ο πελάτης λιανικής δεν θα έχει καμία σχέση με τους εναλλακτικούς ακόμα και αν πάρει υπηρεσίες πρόσβασης από μηχανάκια των εναλλακτικών. Πχ είμαι πελάτης ΟΤΕ με adsl στα 6Mbps σε μια περιοχή που την πήρε για αναβάθμιση η Vodafone. Με καλεί ο ΟΤΕ ή καλώ εγώ για αναβάθμιση στα 100Mbps. Το ότι η πρόσβαση θα δοθεί μέσω χονδρικής μπορεί να μην το γνωρίζω καν και σίγουρα δεν με ενδιαφέρει. Δεν θα έχω καμία σχέση ή επαφή με τον εναλλακτικό.

----------


## Pokas

> Δηλαδή στις περιοχές των εναλλακτικών θα σπρώξει μόνος του τον κόσμο να πάει σ' αυτούς;; περίεργο δεν είναι;; 
> 
> Θα έχουμε από την μία FTTH και Super-Vectoring και από την άλλη τις αρχαιολογίες;;  θα μου πεις, στην Ελλάδα είμαστε, όλα μπορεί να συμβούν.


Οχι δεν θα σπρωξει πιστευω, θα ειναι μονοδρομος, δηλαδη αυτοι που εχουν απλη τηλεφωνικη γραμμη θα τους δωσει το speedport πχ και θα τους εχει να συγχρονιζουν οσο το δυνατον χαμηλοτερα για ασφαλεια απο το ΑΚ. Το ιδιο νομιζω θα κανει και για τους εως 24 κλπ. Αν καποιος απο τους συνδρομητες του, επιμενει να παραμεινει στον ΟΤΕ και να μην παει σε εναλλακτικο που πχ εχει στησει καμπινες και θέλει υπηρεσια VDSL, τοτε θα αγοραζει ο ΟΤΕ χονδρικη απο τον αλλο παροχο και θα δινει λιανικη, εφαρμοζοντας και το all-ip του, VOip κλπ.

Με δεδομενο τον κανονισμο vectoring δεν μπορω να φανταστω κατι αλλο, δηλαδη θα ριξει χρημα για να αναβαθμισει τις καμπινες και δεν θα εχει δυνατοτητα για μεγαλα πακετα το κοβω χλωμό...

----------


## sweet dreams

> Ο πελάτης λιανικής δεν θα έχει καμία σχέση με τους εναλλακτικούς ακόμα και αν πάρει υπηρεσίες πρόσβασης από μηχανάκια των εναλλακτικών. Πχ είμαι πελάτης ΟΤΕ με adsl στα 6Mbps σε μια περιοχή που την πήρε για αναβάθμιση η Vodafone. Με καλεί ο ΟΤΕ ή καλώ εγώ για αναβάθμιση στα 100Mbps. Το ότι η πρόσβαση θα δοθεί μέσω χονδρικής μπορεί να μην το γνωρίζω καν και σίγουρα δεν με ενδιαφέρει. Δεν θα έχω καμία σχέση ή επαφή με τον εναλλακτικό.


Δεν μιλάω για VDSL, το ανέφερα και πιο πάνω, αλλά για μια καλύτερη ταχύτητα σε ADSL. Eγώ π.χ. και να ενεργοποιηθεί η καμπίνα της περιοχής μου δεν θα πάω σε VDSL γιατί βολεύομαι και με τα 12 Mbps.
Αν ο ΟΤΕ μου δίνει ADSL από το ΚΑΦΑΟ 4 Mbps και ο εναλλακτικός παραπάνω, δεν θα πάω στον εναλλακτικό;; εκτός αν υποχρεωθεί να δίνει με κόφτη όσο δίνει και ο ΟΤΕ.

- - - Updated - - -




> Με δεδομενο τον κανονισμο vectoring δεν μπορω να φανταστω κατι αλλο, δηλαδη θα ριξει χρημα για να αναβαθμισει τις καμπινες και δεν θα εχει δυνατοτητα για μεγαλα πακετα το κοβω χλωμό...


«Τα πάντα ρει, πάντα χωρεί και ουδέν μένει»...................  :Smile:

----------


## emeliss

Δεν θα σου δώσει adsl από την καμπίνα ο εναλλακτικός. Γενικά ότι πακέτα δοθούν στην λιανική θα δοθούν και στην χονδρική. Αν έδιναν, που δεν θα συμβεί, τότε θα υπήρχε έλεγχος ισχύος.

----------


## anderm

> Δεν μιλάω για VDSL, το ανέφερα και πιο πάνω, αλλά για μια καλύτερη ταχύτητα σε ADSL. Eγώ π.χ. και να ενεργοποιηθεί η καμπίνα της περιοχής μου δεν θα πάω σε VDSL γιατί βολεύομαι και με τα 12 Mbps.
> Αν ο ΟΤΕ μου δίνει ADSL από το ΚΑΦΑΟ 4 Mbps και ο εναλλακτικός παραπάνω, δεν θα πάω στον εναλλακτικό;; εκτός αν υποχρεωθεί να δίνει με κόφτη όσο δίνει και ο ΟΤΕ.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> «Τα πάντα ρει, πάντα χωρεί και ουδέν μένει»...................


Δεν θα υπάρχει για πάντα το ADSL. Επιπλέον, λόγω του ότι με τα NGA αυτο-ρυθμίζεται η αγορά θα αυξηθούν -όπως πρέπει- και οι τιμές.

----------


## ThReSh

Δεν υποτίθεται ότι όλα τα πακέτα από KV (και χρησιμοποιούν χαλκό μετά) θα είναι vectored? Δέχεται vectoring το ADSL?

----------


## anderm

> Δεν υποτίθεται ότι όλα τα πακέτα από KV (και χρησιμοποιούν χαλκό μετά) θα είναι vectored? Δέχεται vectoring το ADSL?


Σωστά, οι περιπτώσεις που ο ΟΤΕ βάζει συνδρομητές του που έχουν ADSL πακέτα σε KV γίνεται με προφίλ 17a χρησιμοποιώντας VDSL απλά κλειδώνοντας τους στα 24.

----------


## nikoslykos

Πρακτικα οταν ενεργοποιηθουν οι καμπινες θα μπορω να ζητησω απτον ΟΤΕ να με συνδεσει με τη καμπινα με ADSL προφιλ ;

----------


## anderm

Όχι, το κάνουν σε περιοχές με προβλήματα συνήθως. Για να συνδεθείς στη νέα καμπίνα πρέπει να πάρεις ένα πακέτο VDSL.

----------


## Jazzer

Πώς θα πάρουν περισσότερα χρήματα ; Αφήνοντας τον πελάτη με καθαρό 24άρι adsl, το οποίο για πολύ κόσμο φτάνει και περισσεύει ; Σου λένε βάλτε vdsl ! Μπορούμε να τους κατηγορήσουμε σε αυτό ;

----------


## D_J_V

Παιδιά οι τιμές VDSL έχουν πεσει παρα πολυ και πραγματικά η ελάχιστη διάφορα αξιζει τα λεφτα της!!
Γλυτώνεις αποσυνδέσεις το βασικό 
Προσωπικά εχω Cosmote TV και επειδή το box έχει γίνει υβριδικό, έχοντας και συνδεση στο internet, δεν μπορούσα να δω κατι σωστά και λογω ταχύτητας αλλά και λογω αποσυνδέσεων που έκανα το box να κανει reboot !!
Επισης δεν συζητάμε για ταχύτητες κατεβάσματος που ειναι 4 φορές πιο γρήγορες !!
Μονόδρομος το VDSL

----------


## asder

να ρωτησω εγω ειμαι στην καμπινα 370 του Αμαρουσίου(Ote α φαση) που ειναι η μοναδικη μαζι με την 371 που θα πάρουν vectoring εντος του 17 στο μαρουσι-πευκη-ηρακλειο.Δεν καταλαβαινω ομως γιαιτ θα γινει αυτο αφου είμαστε οι πιο απομακρυσμενοι από το αστικό κέντρο.Βέβαια δίπλα είναι το ΟΤΕ academy υπάρχει περίπτωση να φέρουν οπτική απ' εκεί;;

----------


## baskon

> Ο πελάτης λιανικής δεν θα έχει καμία σχέση με τους εναλλακτικούς ακόμα και αν πάρει υπηρεσίες πρόσβασης από μηχανάκια των εναλλακτικών. Πχ είμαι πελάτης ΟΤΕ με adsl στα 6Mbps σε μια περιοχή που την πήρε για αναβάθμιση η Vodafone. Με καλεί ο ΟΤΕ ή καλώ εγώ για αναβάθμιση στα 100Mbps. Το ότι η πρόσβαση θα δοθεί μέσω χονδρικής μπορεί να μην το γνωρίζω καν και σίγουρα δεν με ενδιαφέρει. Δεν θα έχω καμία σχέση ή επαφή με τον εναλλακτικό.


Σιγουρα με ενδιαφέρει, για 3 λόγους: 
Α. Κόστος
Β. ΑΞιοπιστία και χρόνος αποκατάστασης (χάνει πλεον το πλεονέκτημα που είχε εδω). Αν η βλάβη είναι στην καμπίνα ο Οτέ θα στέλνει αίτημα στο Χ πάροχο για αποκατάσταση.
Γ. Προσωπικούς λόγους. Προτιμώ να στηρίξω *μια εταιρία που επένδυσε στην περιοχή και όχι μια που δεν επένδυσε*, ενώ είχε την ευκαιρία επί πολλούς πολλούς μήνες, αλλά αποφάσισε να επενδύσει αλλού. 

Προσωπικά μόλις έρθει η Wind, θα σπρώξω όσους μπορώ προς τα εκει.. 
Δεν υπάρχει καμια περίπτωση να μη χάσει τεράστιο ποσοστό χρηστών στις περιοχές αυτές ο ΟΤΕ. :Cool:  :Cool:

----------


## emeliss

1.Το κόστος θα είναι ίδιο είτε πρόκειται για υπηρεσία από ιδιόκτητο δίκτυο πρόσβασης είτε το νοικιάζει. 
2. Μια βλάβη μπορεί να είναι στο δίκτυο κορμού, στο δίκτυο χαλκού (και στα δυο αυτά δεν έχει σχέση ο εναλλακτικός) ή στο DSLAM. Στο DSLAM θα είναι κοινός ο χρόνος αποκατάστασης. 
3. Σε προσωπικό επίπεδο ο καθένας κάνει ότι θέλει. 

Διαφωνώ με το τελευταίο, αλλά στην τελική αυτό ενδιαφέρει μόνο τους μετόχους της ΟΤΕ ΑΕ.

----------


## baskon

1. Ως κόστος αναφέρω το συνολικό κόστο VDSL πακέτου στον Χ πάροχο που ειναι (θα είναι; ) φθηνότερο από τον ΟΤΕ, και άρα έχω εναν επιπλέον λόγο (με βάση τα 2-3 που ανεφερα) να πάω εκεί..
2. Στο Dslam ποιος ειναι υπευθυνος για την βλάβη; Αν ειναι ο χ-πάροχος, τότε εννοείται ότι ο χρόνος αποκατάστασης είναι μικρότερος για δυο λόγους:
α. Δεν εμπλέκονται 2 πάροχοι σε αυτη την περίπτωση βλάβης.
β. Δίνεται μικρή προτεραιότητα στους πελάτες του παρόχου, όπως συνηθίζεται και στις βλάβες του χαλκού με τον ΟΤΕ.
Καλά για τις βλάβες σε δίκτυο κορμού εκτός απο σπάνιες, υπάρχουν και backup, και συνήθως φτιάχνονται γρήγορα (εκτός αν πρόκειται για νησί)
Αρα ο Οτέ έχει ένα πλεονέκτημα στις συχνότερες βλάβες του χαλκού, αλλά το χάνει σε βλάβη DSLAM, και είμαστε σχεδόν ισοπαλία..

Εδώ θα είμαστε και θα το δούμε για τον αριθμό χρηστών.. Και μόνο οι διαφήμιση από πολλές εκατοντάδες καινουριες καμπίνες που θα γράφουν Wind/Vf διπλα στις αρχαιες του ΟΤΕ φτανει πιστευω  :Wink:

----------


## emeliss

Οι εναλλακτικοί πλέον θα έχουν υποχρέωση κοστολόγησης στα πακέτα vectoring, όποτε η ψαλίδα με τον ΟΤΕ θα κλείσει και άλλο. Αυτό βέβαια σημαίνει ότι οι τιμές θα κινηθούν γενικότερα προς τα πάνω. 

Κανένας συνολικά. Σε βλάβη μπορεί να ασχοληθούν μέχρι και τρεις πάροχοι. Πχ, έχεις υπηρεσίες Wind, σε καμπίνα Vodafone και ο χαλκός είναι πάντα του ΟΤΕ. Ο ΟΤΕ γενικότερα είναι πιο γρήγορος επειδή έχει υπαλλήλους παντού που πάνε γρήγορα για έλεγχο. Όχι επειδή έχει τον χαλκό. Μακάρι να γίνουν προσλήψεις από τους εναλλακτικούς, όμως δεν έχω δει ως τώρα κινήσεις για αυτό. 

Όπως σου ξαναείπα, ο καθένας επιλέγει ότι θέλει για τον εαυτό του και το αν θα χάσει πελάτες ο ΟΤΕ ενδιαφέρει αποκλειστικά και μόνο τους μετόχους του.

----------


## Hetfield

> Πώς θα πάρουν περισσότερα χρήματα ; Αφήνοντας τον πελάτη με καθαρό 24άρι adsl, το οποίο για πολύ κόσμο φτάνει και περισσεύει ; Σου λένε βάλτε vdsl ! Μπορούμε να τους κατηγορήσουμε σε αυτό ;


Δεν φτανει, ουτε περισευει για μια δικτυωμενη 4μελης οικογενεια.
Βεβαια κανεις δεν σε υποχρεωνει να συνδεθεις με δικτυο NGA.

Μπορεις να εισαι με το τυπικο adsl κι οτι προβληματα αυτο συνεπαγεται.
Μπορεις επισης να εισαι με το απλο GPRS, αλλωστε κι αυτο φτανει και περισευει για Viber.
Απλη τηλεφωνια POTS, αναλογικη τηλεοραση.... Ξεχασα κατι;

ΥΓ: Ξυπνηστε μερικοι. Η κοινωνια εξελισεται, οι καιροι τρεχουν με γοργους ρυθμους.
Τετοιες νοοτροπιες ειναι καταδικασμενες, οπως επισης καταδικασμενοι ειναι κι αυτοι που τις ενστερνιζονται.

----------


## jkoukos

Υπάρχουν πάρα πολλοί πελάτες ​σε όλους τους παρόχους που ενδιαφέρονται για απλή σύνδεση στο διαδίκτυο και εξυπηρετούνται μια χαρά και με την απλή ADSL γραμμή​.
Αποδείξη αυτού είναι ότι ο ίδιος ο ΟΤΕ αναφέρει ότι ο μέσος όρος συνδέσεων στις ήδη ενεργοποιημένες καμπίνες είναι περίπου στο 15%.
Αν δεν αλλάξει κάτι ως προς την τιμολογιακή πολιτική ή/και να αυξηθεί το περιεχόμενο των υπηρεσιών, αλλά και σοβαρή αύξηση της ηλεκτρονικής διακυβέρνησης, μην ελπίζεις ότι ξαφνικά οι πλειοψηφία θα ενδώσει εύκολα.

----------


## jimmyl

Οταν σε ενα κρατος το 50% του πληθυσμου ειναι ανω των 50 ετων , και με ελαχιστη η καθολου σχεση με την τεχνολογια , αυτα δεν αλλαζουν ευκολα

----------


## m1john

Δεν ειναι θεμα ηλικιας ειναι καθαρα οικονομικο το θεμα. Αν δεν ριξουν τις τιμες θα τις εχουν και θα τις κοιτανε τις οπτικες.

----------


## jkoukos

Θεωρώ ότι το πρόβλημα στη χώρα μας δεν είναι θέμα ηλικίας αλλά έλλειψη υπηρεσιών και περιεχόμενου, σε σχέση με το κόστος.
Παντού και πάντα υπάρχουν οι θιασώτες του οποίου νέου, αλλά η μεγάλη πλειοψηφία ακολουθεί αργότερα.

----------


## jimmyl

Ακομα και με χαμηλοτερες τιμες , αν ο τελικος χρηστης καλυπτει τις αναγκες του η τα ενδιαφεροντα του με τις τωρινες συνδεσεις δυσκολα θα παει προς τη νεα τεχνολογια , εκτος αν τον αναγκασεις , οπως εγινε με την καταγηση του αναλογικου σηματος στη τηλεοραση , οταν αρχισαν να τρεχουν ολοι να αγορασουν αποκωδικοποιητες και καινουργιες τηλεορασεις

----------


## jkoukos

Ωραία πάσα μου έδωσες, καθώς έχω καλό παράδειγμα.
Ο πατέρας μου στο χωριό, όπως και οι περισσότεροι, είχαν Nova διότι δεν έπιαναν σχεδόν καθόλου τα αναλογικά. Με την έλευση των ψηφιακών (περιεχόμενο) έκοψαν το δορυφορικό και μάλιστα ξόδεψαν κάποια ποσά για εξωτερικούς δέκτες.
Ταυτόχρονα Nova έκανε προσφορές να παραμείνουν με μόλις 10€ (κόστος), με αρκετούς να την κρατήσουν.

----------


## jimmyl

> Ωραία πάσα μου έδωσες, καθώς έχω καλό παράδειγμα.
> Ο πατέρας μου στο χωριό, όπως και οι περισσότεροι, είχαν Nova διότι δεν έπιαναν σχεδόν καθόλου τα αναλογικά. Με την έλευση των ψηφιακών (περιεχόμενο) έκοψαν το δορυφορικό και μάλιστα ξόδεψαν κάποια ποσά για εξωτερικούς δέκτες.
> Ταυτόχρονα Nova έκανε προσφορές να παραμείνουν με μόλις 10€ (κόστος), με αρκετούς να την κρατήσουν.


Πιστευεις οτι ειναι εφικτη η καταργηση των adsll συνδεσεων εστω σε ενα βαθος χρονου , ωστε εστω και ετσι "αναγκαστηκα" να οδηγηθει ο τελικος καταναλωτης στις νεες τεχνολογιες;

----------


## pan24

> Πιστευεις οτι ειναι εφικτη η καταργηση των adsll συνδεσεων εστω σε ενα βαθος χρονου , ωστε εστω και ετσι "αναγκαστηκα" να οδηγηθει ο τελικος καταναλωτης στις νεες τεχνολογιες;


Οταν σε 2-3 χρονια καταργησουν τα adsl πακετα ναι
Οπως ο οτε εσβησε τα ενδιαμεσα πακετα του adsl με την δωρεαν αναβαθμιση σε 24 και πλεον σε adsl εχει μονο 2 και 24 ετσι θα κανει και στο vdsl οταν θα φτασει να υπαρχει καλυψη 70-80+% της χωρας με vdsl

Μαντευω καπου στα τελη 2018-αρχες 2019 δωρεαν αναβαθμιση οσων εχουν 24αρι σε 30,και θα υπαρχουν και πακετα 50 και 100mbps ενω ισως κρατησουν το πακετο με τα 2Mbps για οσους θελουν τα απολυτως απαραιτητα

----------


## derma

Αναρωτιέμαι πόσοι από αυτούς που έχουν vdsl σύνδεση 30 50 η μελλοντικά 100 και.. χρησιμοποιούν  το 100 % της σύνδεσης τους πόσοι πραγματικά έχουν ανάγκη από μια vdsl σύνδεση για τι το να πάει κάποιος να βάλει  vdsl μονο και μονο για να λέει ότι εχει vdsl  έμενα με βρίσκει τελείως αντίθετο

----------


## JOHNMORE

> Αναρωτιέμαι πόσοι από αυτούς που έχουν vdsl σύνδεση 30 50 η μελλοντικά 100 και.. χρησιμοποιούν  το 100 % της σύνδεσης τους πόσοι πραγματικά έχουν ανάγκη από μια vdsl σύνδεση για τι το να πάει κάποιος να βάλει  vdsl μονο και μονο για να λέει ότι εχει vdsl  έμενα με βρίσκει τελείως αντίθετο


νομίζω τίθεται & θέμα αξιοπιστίας-σταθερότητας της γραμμής εκτός της ταχύτητας!
συνεπώς μπορούν άνετα αν στο μέλλον θέλουν να κόψουν τα adsl
να δίνουν πχ πακέτα 8 ή 15/1, 30/2, 50/5, 100/10....

----------


## sweet dreams

> Δεν φτανει, ουτε περισευει για μια δικτυωμενη 4μελης οικογενεια.
> Βεβαια κανεις δεν σε υποχρεωνει να συνδεθεις με δικτυο NGA.
> 
> Μπορεις να εισαι με το τυπικο adsl κι οτι προβληματα αυτο συνεπαγεται.
> Μπορεις επισης να εισαι με το απλο GPRS, αλλωστε κι αυτο φτανει και περισευει για Viber.
> Απλη τηλεφωνια POTS, αναλογικη τηλεοραση.... Ξεχασα κατι;
> 
> ΥΓ: Ξυπνηστε μερικοι. Η κοινωνια εξελισεται, οι καιροι τρεχουν με γοργους ρυθμους.
> Τετοιες νοοτροπιες ειναι καταδικασμενες, οπως επισης καταδικασμενοι ειναι κι αυτοι που τις ενστερνιζονται.


Όλη η Ελλάδα αποτελείται από τετραμελείς, δικτυωμένες οικογένειες;; έχει βγει καμία έρευνα γι' αυτό;;

Μου φτάνει και μου περισσεύει η 12αρα γραμμή που έχω και δεν είμαι διατεθειμένος να δώσω ούτε ένα ευρώ παραπάνω για κάτι που δεν χρειάζομαι.

Με βλέπεις να κοιμάμαι και να μην τρέχω με τους ρυθμούς της εποχής επειδή θέλω το Internet μόνο για να σερφάρω;; 

Δηλαδή όποιος δεν έχει οικογένεια, δεν παίζει παιγνίδια, δεν κατεβάζει από torrent, κ.λ.π. είναι καταδικασμένος;;

Τα θέλεις και τα λες αυτά ή σου ξεφεύγουν;;;;

----------


## D_J_V

Και μένα τα 1024 πριν 15 χρόνια αρκετά ηταν ... αλλά τώρα να ζω με αποσυνδέσεις και ενώ με λίγα ευρώ διαφορά μπορώ να έχω απο 4 έως 5 φορές πιο γρήγορο Ίντερνετ, σορρυ αλλά καλά στα λέει ο φίλος !!
Προχωράει ο κόσμος και δε μένει στατικός 
Εδώ με τα ίδια λεφτά (28 ευρώ) δίνουν σύνδεση 100/100 πλέον, στα 11Mbps της πλάκας θα μείνεις και σε αυτή τη περίπτωση για 1-2 ευρώ  ;;
Να υποθέσω πως και το κινητό σου είναι παλιάς κοπής και η τηλεόραση με tube ;;;
Έλα τώρα

----------


## sweet dreams

> Και μένα τα 1024 πριν 15 χρόνια αρκετά ηταν ... αλλά τώρα να ζω με αποσυνδέσεις και ενώ με λίγα ευρώ διαφορά μπορώ να έχω απο 4 έως 5 φορές πιο γρήγορο Ίντερνετ, σορρυ αλλά καλά στα λέει ο φίλος !!
> Προχωράει ο κόσμος και δε μένει στατικός 
> Εδώ με τα ίδια λεφτά (28 ευρώ) δίνουν σύνδεση 100/100 πλέον, στα 11Mbps της πλάκας θα μείνεις και σε αυτή τη περίπτωση για 1-2 ευρώ  ;;
> Να υποθέσω πως και το κινητό σου είναι παλιάς κοπής και η τηλεόραση με tube ;;;
> Έλα τώρα


Δεν νομίζω να ξέρεις εσύ καλύτερα τις ανάγκες μου, οπότε μπορείς να μιλάς μόνο για τον εαυτό σου.

Επίσης το τι συσκευές έχω δεν σε αφορά.

----------


## sdikr

Νομίζω πως κάπου εδώ θα πρέπει να σταματήσει το Offtopic,

----------


## JOHNMORE

> Νομίζω πως κάπου εδώ θα πρέπει να σταματήσει το Offtopic,


νομίζω,
hetfield, d_j_v, sweet dreams

τα πιάσατε ο καθένας σε άλλη βάση & παρεξηγηθήκατε μεταξύ σας  :Sad: 

δεν είμαι 4μελης οικογένεια εγώ αλλά πρεπει να καταλάβω κι αυτόν που σε 1 σπίτι ζουν πολλά άτομα
όπως επίσης πρέπει να αντιληφθεί & κάποιος άλλος ότι ορισμένοι δεν έχουν μεγάλες ανάγκες/απαιτήσεις

γι'αυτό κι αν δείτε παραπάνω έγραψα για μικρότερες ταχύτητες πακέτα που μπορούν να δώσουν οι πάροχοι με VDSL τεχνολογία αργότερα σε αντίστοιχες λογικές τιμές προσδίδωντα έτσι *ΣΤΑΘΕΡΟΤΗΤΑ* στη σύνδεση/γραμμή
το τελευταίο πιστεύω είναι κάτι που το θέλουμε όλοι σωστά?;

*peace guys! ή πιο ελληνικά παίδες ΟΜΟΝΟΙΑ* ... κεντρική διάσημη πλατεία της πρωτεύουσας αλλά λέξη που όλοι ακόμα & ο υποφαινόμενος ξεχνάμε καμιά φορά... δεν βγάζω την ουρά μου απ'έξω

ερχόμενος τώρα ειδικότερα στο θέμα του νήματος...
στη περιοχή μου έρχεται το vdsl2 με μελλοντική ανάπτυξη στα 100 για το οποίο ούτε κι εγώ σκοτίζομαι.
τώρα πληρώνουμε για υποτιθέμενα 24/1 ταχύτητα ΟΛΟΙ μας & άλλοι απολαμβάνουν 6, άλλοι 12 & κοντά στα 24 αυτοί που είναι κοντά στο dslam φυσικά!
δεν ξέρω αν το βλέπετε εσείς δίκαιο σε μια ευνομούμενη κοινωνία?; 
όταν έρθει vdsl2 φυσικά & θα προτιμούσα το 30/2 & να χω κοντά εκεί στην ταχύτητα που πληρώνω παρά να με κοροϊδεύουν
με το έως 24 που είναι φράση που πολλοί από μας σιχαθήκαμε όλ'αυτά τα έτη, δεν νομίζετε?

----------


## uncharted

> τώρα πληρώνουμε για υποτιθέμενα 24/1 ταχύτητα ΟΛΟΙ μας & άλλοι απολαμβάνουν 6, άλλοι 12 & κοντά στα 24 αυτοί που είναι κοντά στο dslam φυσικά!
> δεν ξέρω αν το βλέπετε εσείς δίκαιο σε μια ευνομούμενη κοινωνία?; 
> όταν έρθει vdsl2 φυσικά & θα προτιμούσα το 30/2 & να χω κοντά εκεί στην ταχύτητα που πληρώνω παρά να με κοροϊδεύουν
> με το έως 24 που είναι φράση που πολλοί από μας σιχαθήκαμε όλ'αυτά τα έτη, δεν νομίζετε?


Να το κανουμε με ογκοχρεωση καλυτερα?

----------


## JOHNMORE

> Να το κανουμε με ογκοχρεωση καλυτερα?


να το πάρω για αστείο έτσι?
εκτός αν δεν νιώθεις τι σημαίνει οπτική ίνα από θέμα *σταθερότητας* που έγραψα αν είδες

*ογκοχρέωση έχουμε στα κινητά & μάλιστα απ'τις ακριβότερες τιμές data της ευρώπης αν θυμάμαι καλά

----------


## voithostyrempora2

> 2. Στο Dslam ποιος ειναι υπευθυνος για την βλάβη; Αν ειναι ο χ-πάροχος, τότε εννοείται ότι ο χρόνος αποκατάστασης είναι μικρότερος για δυο λόγους:
> α. Δεν εμπλέκονται 2 πάροχοι σε αυτη την περίπτωση βλάβης.
> β. Δίνεται μικρή προτεραιότητα στους πελάτες του παρόχου, όπως συνηθίζεται και στις βλάβες του χαλκού με τον ΟΤΕ.
> Καλά για τις βλάβες σε δίκτυο κορμού εκτός απο σπάνιες, υπάρχουν και backup, και συνήθως φτιάχνονται γρήγορα (εκτός αν πρόκειται για νησί)
> Αρα ο Οτέ έχει ένα πλεονέκτημα στις συχνότερες βλάβες του χαλκού, αλλά το χάνει σε βλάβη DSLAM, και είμαστε σχεδόν ισοπαλία..


Σχεδόν 15 χρόνια το περιμένω αυτό. Επιτέλους ο ΟΤΕ θα απευθυνεται σε εναλλακτικό (Wind, Vodafone) για άρση βλάβης και ο εναλλακτικός προβλέπω να πετάει αετό για αρκετές μερες, μπας και ξεκινησει να ξεπληρώνει όσα του έχει κάνει ο ΟΤΕ τόσα χρόνια στο last mile. Η εκδίκηση είναι ενα πιάτο που αυτή τη φορά θα σερβιριστεί παγωμένο και θα φαγωθει σε θερμοκρασίες Ανταρκτικής  :Smile:  .

Οπως επί ΑΡΥΣ (πριν το llu) ο ΟΤΕ είχε συντριπτικό ποσοστό στη λιανική , αφού δε συνεφερε να έχεις πχ aDSL-in-a-box της Forthnet (ή DSLcube της Vivodi) και να σε πετάει ο provider σου μπαλάκι στον ΟΤΕ (βέβαια τότε είχαμε το OnDSLkit της ΟΤΕnet και το Conn-X τoυ OTE και ειχαν παίξει κάτι πασούλες μέχρι και εκεί), ετσι πιστεύω ότι στα Αστικά Κέντρα που έχει πάρει τη χονδρικη η Vodafone ή η Wind, οι συνδρομητες αργά ή γρηγορα θα μετακινηθούν στον αντίστοιχο εναλλακτικό, τουλάχιστον μετά την τρίτη βλάβη που ο ΟΤΕ θα τους πει "φταίει η Wind/Vodafone που εχει το δίκτυο" και με το αντίστοιχο word of mouth στη γειτονιά . Επιτέλους, το "φταίει ο ΟΤΕ" θα έχει αδερφές φράσεις. Αχ, χρόνια το περιμενα αυτό, αλήθεια (από τοτε που ονειρευόμουν δημόσιο δίκτυο FTTH με Active Ethernet Point-to-Point, ουδετερο προς όλους τους providers, όπως το ειχε εξαγγείλει ο Χατζηδάκης στην τελευταία Κυβέρνηση Καραμανλή τον Αύγουστο του 2009).




(εχω ξεχάσει τα εμπορικά ονόματα των πακέτων των άλλων providers, πχ HOL, αλλά θυμαμαι το Tellas Zisto με τα μυρμήγκια  :Laughing:  )

----------


## uncharted

> να το πάρω για αστείο έτσι?
> εκτός αν δεν νιώθεις τι σημαίνει οπτική ίνα από θέμα *σταθερότητας* που έγραψα αν είδες
> 
> *ογκοχρέωση έχουμε στα κινητά & μάλιστα απ'τις ακριβότερες τιμές data της ευρώπης αν θυμάμαι καλά


Δηλαδη αν εγω εχω 24 Mbps και δεν κατεβαζω τιποτα, ενω εσυ εχεις 8 Mbps και το σκιζεις στα downloads μερα-νυχτα, θα πρεπει εσυ να πληρωνεις λιγοτερα *επειδη*...? Δωσε μια πειστικη απαντηση και βλεπουμε.

----------


## jkoukos

> (εχω ξεχάσει τα εμπορικά ονόματα των πακέτων των άλλων providers, πχ HOL, αλλά θυμαμαι το Tellas Zisto με τα μυρμήγκια  )


HOL Hibox με αρχική ταχύτητα 128/128, προπληρωμή και δώρο επιπλέον ανάλογα τους μήνες αγοράς.
Επίσης και οι μηνιαίες προσφορές του RAM με σύνδεση στην ALTEC.

----------


## JOHNMORE

> Σχεδόν 15 χρόνια το περιμένω αυτό. Επιτέλους ο ΟΤΕ θα απευθυνεται σε εναλλακτικό (Wind, Vodafone) για άρση βλάβης και ο εναλλακτικός προβλέπω να πετάει αετό για αρκετές μερες, μπας και ξεκινησει να ξεπληρώνει όσα του έχει κάνει ο ΟΤΕ τόσα χρόνια στο last mile. Η εκδίκηση είναι ενα πιάτο που αυτή τη φορά θα σερβιριστεί παγωμένο και θα φαγωθει σε θερμοκρασίες Ανταρκτικής  .
> 
> Οπως επί ΑΡΥΣ (πριν το llu) ο ΟΤΕ είχε συντριπτικό ποσοστό στη λιανική , αφού δε συνεφερε να έχεις πχ aDSL-in-a-box της Forthnet (ή DSLcube της Vivodi) και να σε πετάει ο provider σου μπαλάκι στον ΟΤΕ (βέβαια τότε είχαμε το OnDSLkit της ΟΤΕnet και το Conn-X τoυ OTE και ειχαν παίξει κάτι πασούλες μέχρι και εκεί), ετσι πιστεύω ότι στα Αστικά Κέντρα που έχει πάρει τη χονδρικη η Vodafone ή η Wind, οι συνδρομητες αργά ή γρηγορα θα μετακινηθούν στον αντίστοιχο εναλλακτικό, τουλάχιστον μετά την τρίτη βλάβη που ο ΟΤΕ θα τους πει "φταίει η Wind/Vodafone που εχει το δίκτυο" και με το αντίστοιχο word of mouth στη γειτονιά . Επιτέλους, το "φταίει ο ΟΤΕ" θα έχει αδερφές φράσεις. Αχ, χρόνια το περιμενα αυτό, αλήθεια (από τοτε που ονειρευόμουν δημόσιο δίκτυο FTTH με Active Ethernet Point-to-Point, ουδετερο προς όλους τους providers, όπως το ειχε εξαγγείλει ο Χατζηδάκης στην τελευταία Κυβέρνηση Καραμανλή τον Αύγουστο του 2009).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (εχω ξεχάσει τα εμπορικά ονόματα των πακέτων των άλλων providers, πχ HOL, αλλά θυμαμαι το Tellas Zisto με τα μυρμήγκια  )


καλά το λες για την εκδίκηση των παρόχων που τόσα έτη είχε μόνο ο ΟΤΕ την πίτα&μαχαίρι σχεδόν πανελλήνια
ΟΜΩΣ πάλι οι πολίτες-πελάτες θα την πληρώνουν για τα μεταξύ τους...  :Sad: 
γιαυτό προσωπικά χαίρομαι που στην περιοχή μου θα υπάρχει ΜΟΝΟ 1 εμπλεκόμενος στο δίκτυο...οπότε θεωρώ στη περιοχή μου τον ΟΤΕ καλύτερη επιλογή. αν βέβαια δεν είσαι απ'τα άτομα που χρειάζονται απαραίτητα το διαδίκτυο ή θες τη φτηνότερη τιμή πας αλλού
σε αλλες περιοχες θα χουμε <διαπλεκόμενους> πολλούς & όπου λαλούν πολλοί κοκόροι ξέρετε τι συμβαίνει στο τέλος  :Sad: 




> Δηλαδη αν εγω εχω 24 Mbps και δεν κατεβαζω τιποτα, ενω εσυ εχεις 8 Mbps και το σκιζεις στα downloads μερα-νυχτα, θα πρεπει εσυ να πληρωνεις λιγοτερα *επειδη*...? Δωσε μια πειστικη απαντηση και βλεπουμε.


εντάξει εσένα θα ζητήσουμε να σου βάλουν ογκοχρέωση  :Smile: 
με τα 8 θα κάνω πόσες ώρες για να κατεβάσω & θα κάψω όμως πόσο ρεύμα...
googlαρε τι εστί ΧωροΧρόνος όπου χώρος=χωρητικότητα σε MB & χρόνος=διάρκεια download σε ώρες

----------


## manicx

> Σχεδόν 15 χρόνια το περιμένω αυτό. Επιτέλους ο ΟΤΕ θα απευθυνεται σε εναλλακτικό (Wind, Vodafone) για άρση βλάβης και ο εναλλακτικός προβλέπω να πετάει αετό για αρκετές μερες, μπας και ξεκινησει να ξεπληρώνει όσα του έχει κάνει ο ΟΤΕ τόσα χρόνια στο last mile. Η εκδίκηση είναι ενα πιάτο που αυτή τη φορά θα σερβιριστεί παγωμένο και θα φαγωθει σε θερμοκρασίες Ανταρκτικής  .


Εγώ βλέπω να πετάει αετό και για τους δικούς του πελάτες μιας και η τεχνική υποστήριξη του last mile μόνο εύκολη δεν είναι, απαιτεί προσωπικό και τεχνογνωσία που αυτή τη στιγμή δεν έχουν (σε αντίθεση με τον ΟΤΕ) και προβλέπω αρκετά τραγελαφικά. Απλά θα συμπονέσω όσους θα έχουν εναλλακτικό "συντηρητή" του last mile.

----------


## sdikr

> Σχεδόν 15 χρόνια το περιμένω αυτό. Επιτέλους ο ΟΤΕ θα απευθυνεται σε εναλλακτικό (Wind, Vodafone) για άρση βλάβης και ο εναλλακτικός προβλέπω να πετάει αετό για αρκετές μερες, μπας και ξεκινησει να ξεπληρώνει όσα του έχει κάνει ο ΟΤΕ τόσα χρόνια στο last mile. Η εκδίκηση είναι ενα πιάτο που αυτή τη φορά θα σερβιριστεί παγωμένο και θα φαγωθει σε θερμοκρασίες Ανταρκτικής  .


Για να πετάξει αετό θέλει και τεχνικούς που δεν έχει  :Razz: 

Άλλωστε αν θυμάσαι υπήρξανε έλεγχοι απο την ΕΕΤΤ πως το μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό βλαβών που δώσανε οι εναλλακτικοί δεν ήταν τελικά πρόβλημα στον ΟΤΕ αλλά στα σημεία ευθύνης του παρόχου, απλά αφού δεν είχανε τεχνικούς για να πετάξουν αετο,  το στέλνανε βλάβη ΟΤΕ.

----------


## adiS

> HOL Hibox με αρχική ταχύτητα 128/128, προπληρωμή και δώρο επιπλέον ανάλογα τους μήνες αγοράς.
> Επίσης και οι μηνιαίες προσφορές του RAM με σύνδεση στην ALTEC.


πάντως η altec έδινε και fritz σε 386/512 εποχή  :Smile:

----------


## anderm

> Για να πετάξει αετό θέλει και τεχνικούς που δεν έχει 
> 
> Άλλωστε αν θυμάσαι υπήρξανε έλεγχοι απο την ΕΕΤΤ πως το μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό βλαβών που δώσανε οι εναλλακτικοί δεν ήταν τελικά πρόβλημα στον ΟΤΕ αλλά στα σημεία ευθύνης του παρόχου, απλά αφού δεν είχανε τεχνικούς για να πετάξουν αετο,  το στέλνανε βλάβη ΟΤΕ.


Μη χαλάς σε παρακαλώ το στορυ  :Very Happy:

----------


## emeliss

Δεν έχουμε ακόμα χωνέψει το πλάνο. Θα υπάρχει ένας πάροχος λιανικής. Προφανώς αυτός θα έχει συγκεκριμένες υποχρεώσεις. Θα υπάρχει ένας πάροχος πρόσβασης. Αυτός θα έχει το DSLAM και θα νοιακιάζει πόρτες. Θα υπάρχει (στο 92%) το δίκτυο χαλκού. Εκεί θα επεμβαίνει ο ΟΤΕ και μόνο ο ΟΤΕ για όλους όπως και σήμερα. Λεπτομέρειες υπάρχουν στο έργο του vectoring και στο αναθεωρημένο RUO.

----------


## jap

Όλα όμορφα κι αγγελικά πλασμένα, στην πράξη είναι το θέμα τι γίνεται. Στα χαρτιά όλα τέλεια είναι και τώρα, οι βλάβες όμως μπαλάκι πηγαίνουν χωρίς να λύνονται, με το νέο μοντέλο η πολυπλοκότητα θα αυξηθεί.

Η δική μου απορία: Έστω ότι η Α εταιρεία, πλην ΟΤΕ, έχει πάρει το ΑΚ που ανήκω. Προβλέπεται να έχει τοπικά κλιμάκια με τεχνικούς πεδίου ή θα είναι 20 άτομα σε όλη την Αττική και θα τρέχουν για ό,τι προλάβουν;

----------


## emeliss

Προβλέπονται SLA και KPI. Όχι αριθμός υπαλλήλων.

----------


## jkoukos

Off Topic





> πάντως η altec έδινε και fritz σε 386/512 εποχή


To ίδιο και η HOL εξαρχής.

----------


## jap

> Προβλέπονται SLA και KPI. Όχι αριθμός υπαλλήλων.


Σαν προσωπική άποψη δική σου, τι μπορεί να συμβεί στην πράξη; Αν δεν χαλάνε, εννοείται πως δεν χρειάζεται στρατιά από τεχνικούς, αν όμως χαλάνε θα πρέπει εκ του μηδενός να φτιάξουν συνεργεία.  :Thinking:

----------


## emeliss

Είσαι πελάτης. Αν έχεις βλάβη καλείς τον πάροχο λιανικής. Αυτός έρχεται, ελέγχει και αν πρέπει δίνει βλάβη στον πάροχο πρόσβασης. Ο πάροχος πρόσβασης πάει, ελέγχει και αν βρει ότι αυτός είναι ok, το δίνει στον ΟΤΕ. Μπορεί να μην υπάρξει κανένα πρόβλημα σε σχέση με την σημερινή κατάσταση, μπορεί να γίνει μπάχαλο.
Προφανώς προσωπικό χρειάζονται να έχουν όλοι αρκετό. Αυτό όμως συνέβαινε ως σήμερα; Έρχονται μέσα σε μια μέρα από όλες τις εταιρείες να ελέγξουν την βλάβη του πελάτη τους πριν την δώσουν στον ΟΤΕ;
Προφανώς και είναι στοίχημα για τον πάροχο να αποκτήσει μερικές εκατοντάδες ή χιλιάδες νέα κέντρα. Τόσο στις εργασίες στον δρόμο όσο και στην απομακρυσμένη διαχείριση τους. Ο ΟΤΕ έχει δείξει καλά σημάδια σε αυτό, μένει να δούμε πως θα τα πάνε οι άλλοι. Είναι πολλά τα θέματα αλλά είναι σε δεύτερη μοίρα για την ΕΕΤΤ. Ίσως σωστά, ίσως λανθασμένα.

----------


## adiS

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 
> To ίδιο και η HOL εξαρχής.


εντωμεταξύ εκείνο το fritz με νέο firmware δούλευε και σε 24άρα. Αλλά κλείδωνε χαμηλά. Από 16 που είχα με το modem της εταιρείας αυτό έπεφτε στα 12.

----------


## derma

Κατά αρχή δεν ξέρω αν ποστάρω στο σωστό μέρος λοιπόν βρήκα αυτήν την σελίδα  http://www.capacitymedia.com/Article...echnology.html
Και θα επικεντρωθώ στο σημείο αυτό 

What are the disadvantages?
According to Alcatel-Lucent, sophisticated noise cancellation is CPU intensive and therefore works best over a few hundred lines. The noise cancellation process also requires measurements to be available from all lines, meaning that the lines all need to be under full control of a single service provider in order to achieve best performance. In addition, over longer distances vectoring technology is less effective at improving download speeds. This means that in some rural areas, where homes and businesses are thousands of metres away from the street telecoms cabinet, the technology will not significantly enhance the existing connection.

Κάνοντας μετάφραση με το google translate γιατί τα αγγλικά μου είναι από ελάχιστα έως μηδενικά η μετάφραση που παίρνω είναι αυτή εδώ

Ποια είναι τα μειονεκτήματα;
Σύμφωνα με την Alcatel-Lucent, η περίπλοκη ακύρωση του θορύβου είναι εντατική και επομένως λειτουργεί καλύτερα σε μερικές εκατοντάδες γραμμές. Η διαδικασία ακύρωσης θορύβου απαιτεί επίσης τη διάθεση μετρήσεων από όλες τις γραμμές, πράγμα που σημαίνει ότι όλες οι γραμμές πρέπει να βρίσκονται υπό τον πλήρη έλεγχο ενός παρόχου υπηρεσιών προκειμένου να επιτευχθούν οι καλύτερες επιδόσεις. Επιπλέον, σε μεγαλύτερες αποστάσεις η τεχνολογία διάνυσμα είναι λιγότερο αποτελεσματική στη βελτίωση των ταχυτήτων λήψης. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι σε ορισμένες αγροτικές περιοχές, όπου τα σπίτια και οι επιχειρήσεις απέχουν χιλιάδες μέτρα από το τηλεφωνικό θάλαμο των δρόμων, η τεχνολογία δεν θα ενισχύσει σημαντικά την υπάρχουσα σύνδεση

Αν η μετάφραση είναι σωστή θα μείνω στο σημείο όπου γραφεί το εξής *όλες οι γραμμές πρέπει να βρίσκονται υπό τον πλήρη έλεγχο ενός παρόχου υπηρεσιών προκειμένου να επιτευχθούν οι καλύτερες επιδόσεις*  αν όντως ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο αυτοί που αποφάσισαν την ανάθεση αναβάθμισης τεχνολογίας vectoring και σε άλλους παροχους το έλαβαν υπόψη τους.

----------


## 21706

Και σε άλλο σημείο λέει
Vectoring technology has obvious cost advantages over fibre, as it reuses existing infrastructure.
Γιατί λοιπόν κάποιοι πάροχοι προτιμούν το ftth;

----------


## Hetfield

> Και σε άλλο σημείο λέει
> Vectoring technology has obvious cost advantages over fibre, as it reuses existing infrastructure.
> Γιατί λοιπόν κάποιοι πάροχοι προτιμούν το ftth;


Γιατι μπορει η συγκεκριμενη υλοποιηση να τους αποφερει περισσοτερα κερδη κατ' εξαιρεση.
Μην πιστευεις 100% οτι διαβαζεις απο εταιριες που προσπαθουν να προωθησουν το προιον τους, ειναι και θεμα marketing  :Wink:

----------


## Collective_Soul

Παιδια μια ερωτηση...σκαψανε μπροστα στο δρομο του σπιτιου οπτικη ινα για να συνδεθουν 2 νεα τυπου καφαο μεταξυ τους με την οπτικη ινα.
Στο χρονοδιαγραμμα για vectoring ειμαι για το φθινοπωρο του 2017

Μελλοντικα (μετα το 2020 φανταζομαι)  ειναι χρησιμο που περναει η ινα μπροστα απο το σπιτι μου(για ενδεχομενη συνδεση)  ή οταν θα διατεθουν υπηρεσιες FTTH(fiber to the building) θα ξεκινανε οι ινες παλι απο το καφαο οπως γινεται τωρα με το χαλκο που ερχεται απο το καφαο ;;;;;;

----------


## jkoukos

> Αν η μετάφραση είναι σωστή θα μείνω στο σημείο όπου γραφεί το εξής *όλες οι γραμμές πρέπει να βρίσκονται υπό τον πλήρη έλεγχο ενός παρόχου υπηρεσιών προκειμένου να επιτευχθούν οι καλύτερες επιδόσεις*  αν όντως ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο αυτοί που αποφάσισαν την ανάθεση αναβάθμισης τεχνολογίας vectoring και σε άλλους παροχους το έλαβαν υπόψη τους.


Αν το ρωτάς (δεν είναι ξεκάθαρο όπως το έγραψες), η απάντηση είναι ναι. Ισχύει αυτό που αναφέρει το κείμενο και το έχουν λάβει σοβαρά υπόψη. Γι' αυτό ο κανονισμός με το μοίρασμα των καμπίνων προβλέπει έναν μόνο πάροχο, μέσω του οποίου θα παίρνουν υπηρεσία και οι άλλοι.

----------


## sweet dreams

> Παιδια μια ερωτηση...σκαψανε μπροστα στο δρομο του σπιτιου οπτικη ινα για να συνδεθουν 2 νεα τυπου καφαο μεταξυ τους με την οπτικη ινα.
> Στο χρονοδιαγραμμα για vectoring ειμαι για το φθινοπωρο του 2017
> 
> Μελλοντικα (μετα το 2020 φανταζομαι)  ειναι χρησιμο που περναει η ινα μπροστα απο το σπιτι μου(για ενδεχομενη συνδεση)  ή οταν θα διατεθουν υπηρεσιες FTTH(fiber to the building) θα ξεκινανε οι ινες παλι απο το καφαο οπως γινεται τωρα με το χαλκο που ερχεται απο το καφαο ;;;;;;


O OTE λέει ότι θα εφαρμόζει το σύστημα point-to multipoint, οπότε πάλι θα υπάρχει ένα σημείο διανομής.

----------


## pankostas

> Παιδια μια ερωτηση...σκαψανε μπροστα στο δρομο του σπιτιου οπτικη ινα για να συνδεθουν 2 νεα τυπου καφαο μεταξυ τους με την οπτικη ινα.
> Στο χρονοδιαγραμμα για vectoring ειμαι για το φθινοπωρο του 2017
> 
> Μελλοντικα (μετα το 2020 φανταζομαι)  ειναι χρησιμο που περναει η ινα μπροστα απο το σπιτι μου(για ενδεχομενη συνδεση)  ή οταν θα διατεθουν υπηρεσιες FTTH(fiber to the building) θα ξεκινανε οι ινες παλι απο το καφαο οπως γινεται τωρα με το χαλκο που ερχεται απο το καφαο ;;;;;;


Λογικά από καμπίνα.

----------


## emeliss

Αν ποτέ δοθεί, δεν σε νοιάζει η απόσταση ή από που θα δοθεί.

----------


## derma

Αν είναι λάθος ας μεταφερθεί η διαγραφή 
Ευχαρίστα νέα  μέχρι της 12 /7/ 2017 η Προθεσμία υποβολής αιτημάτων για τη γ φαση

----------


## cyberten

Οι καμπίνες στο Πέραμα παρόλο που ακόμα δεν έχουν κλείσει οι τρύπες που άνοιξε ο Τοξότης ενεργοποιούνται και προσφέρουν πρόσβαση έως 50Mbps πλέον. Το επιβεβαίωσα με αριθμούς τηλεφώνων και διευθύνσεις. Εγώ ακόμα περιμένω τη σειρά μου γιατί προχωράει αργά όμως...

----------


## asder

> να ρωτησω εγω ειμαι στην καμπινα 370 του Αμαρουσίου(Ote α φαση) που ειναι η μοναδικη μαζι με την 371 που θα πάρουν vectoring εντος του 17 στο μαρουσι-πευκη-ηρακλειο.Δεν καταλαβαινω ομως γιαιτ θα γινει αυτο αφου είμαστε οι πιο απομακρυσμενοι από το αστικό κέντρο.Βέβαια δίπλα είναι το ΟΤΕ academy υπάρχει περίπτωση να φέρουν οπτική απ' εκεί;;


 :Crying:  :Crying:

----------


## ProGGreSive7

> Οι καμπίνες στο Πέραμα παρόλο που ακόμα δεν έχουν κλείσει οι τρύπες που άνοιξε ο Τοξότης ενεργοποιούνται και προσφέρουν πρόσβαση έως 50Mbps πλέον. Το επιβεβαίωσα με αριθμούς τηλεφώνων και διευθύνσεις. Εγώ ακόμα περιμένω τη σειρά μου γιατί προχωράει αργά όμως...


Πως καταλαβαινεις οτι εχει σκαψει ο τοξοτης γιατι περιμενω και εγω 1.5 μηνα τωρα για ρευμα

----------


## cyberten

> Πως καταλαβαινεις οτι εχει σκαψει ο τοξοτης γιατι περιμενω και εγω 1.5 μηνα τωρα για ρευμα


Τους είδα 2 ημέρες που εσκαβαν σε συγκεκριμένα σημεία και μετά σε άλλα πάλι υπάρχουν ακόμα οι τρύπες ανοικτές.

----------


## pankostas

Στην περιοχή μου πάντως , από Μάιο έχει δωθεί ρεύμα , και η καμπίνα είναι πανετοιμη ( με τεστ που εχει κάνει ο ΟΤΕ), αλλα διαθεσιμοτητα οχι ακομα. Πιθανον να δωθει κατευθείαν Q4 , όπως το χρονοδιάγραμμα, ταυτόχρονα με τις υπόλοιπες.

----------


## DoS

> Στην περιοχή μου πάντως , από Μάιο έχει δωθεί ρεύμα , και η καμπίνα είναι πανετοιμη ( με τεστ που εχει κάνει ο ΟΤΕ), αλλα διαθεσιμοτητα οχι ακομα. Πιθανον να δωθει κατευθείαν Q4 , όπως το χρονοδιάγραμμα, ταυτόχρονα με τις υπόλοιπες.


Πληροφοριακά, πως είσαι σίγουρος ότι το ρεύμα έχει συνδεθεί;

----------


## jimmyl

Μπορεις να ακουσεις τους ανεμιστηρες , ειδικα τωρα που κανει ζεστη ακουγονται σχεδον στα 3 μετρα μακρια . και απο την κοντινοτερη κολονα ΔΕΗ  , μπορεις να παρατηρησεις το καλωδιο που συνδεει τη καμπινα με την κολονα , να περναει μεσα απο ατσαλινο σωληνα στερεωμενο στη κολονα

----------


## cyberten

> Μπορεις να ακουσεις τους ανεμιστηρες , ειδικα τωρα που κανει ζεστη ακουγονται σχεδον στα 3 μετρα μακρια . και απο την κοντινοτερη κολονα ΔΕΗ  , μπορεις να παρατηρησεις το καλωδιο που συνδεει τη καμπινα με την κολονα , να περναει μεσα απο ατσαλινο σωληνα στερεωμενο στη κολονα


Αυτό δεν είναι σίγουρο.  Πήγα σε 2 καμπίνες που επιβεβαιωμενα έχουν ρεύμα και δεν άκουσα τίποτα απέξω σε απόσταση εξ ' επαφής. Και νομίζω ότι το λογικό αυτό είναι διαφορετικά το ανεμιστήρακι τους δεν θα είχε περιθώρια προς τα επάνω απόδοσης αν τώρα δουλεύει ήδη στο max.

----------


## pankostas

Εγώ τους ανεμιστήρες τους ακούω όταν πηγαίνω το κεφάλι κοντά στις γρίλιες. Πολλές καμπίνες παίρνουν ρεύμα υπόγεια , οπότε δεν φαίνεται κανένα καλώδιο από πάνω.

----------


## DoS

> Μπορεις να ακουσεις τους ανεμιστηρες , ειδικα τωρα που κανει ζεστη ακουγονται σχεδον στα 3 μετρα μακρια . και απο την κοντινοτερη κολονα ΔΕΗ  , μπορεις να παρατηρησεις το καλωδιο που συνδεει τη καμπινα με την κολονα , να περναει μεσα απο ατσαλινο σωληνα στερεωμενο στη κολονα


Το καλώδιο στη κολώνα περιμένω να δω και εγώ, οι ανεμιστήρες φαντάζομαι δεν θα λειτουργούν αν το KV δεν έχει ενεργοποιηθεί / δίνει υπηρεσία.

----------


## jimmyl

> Το καλώδιο στη κολώνα περιμένω να δω και εγώ, οι ανεμιστήρες φαντάζομαι δεν θα λειτουργούν αν το KV δεν έχει ενεργοποιηθεί / δίνει υπηρεσία.


Πρωτα ρευμα και μετα ολα τα αλλα, οι ανεμιστηρες μπορει να λειτουργουν και πριν την ενεργοποιηση γιατι η καμπινα εχει ενεργο εξοπλισμο που χρειαζεται ψυξη

----------


## matelas

Στην πόλη μου μετά τις περιπέτειες στο δημοτικό συμβούλιο τελικά ο οτε πήρε άδεια.

Εδώ και αρκετές μέρες έχουν ξεκινήσει τα έργα. Έχουν ανοίξει τρύπες δίπλα στα καφαο και σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις φτιάχνουν φρεάτια αλλά ακόμα δεν έχουν αλλάξει κανένα. 

Σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις δεν χρειάστηκε να σκάψουν τον δρόμο καθώς υπήρχαν ήδη φρεάτια (που όσο ζω τα θυμάμαι), μου φάνηκε πως τους είδα να περνάνε την κλασική πορτοκαλί σωλήνα στα υπάρχον παλιά φρεάτια και από τα σημεία που περνάνε οι παλιές σωληνώσεις με μικρές τομές φτάσανε στα κοντινά καφάο. Περίμενα πως θα γίνει χαμός απο σκαψίματα αλλά δεν έγινε.  :Razz: 

Μου έκανε εντύπωση πως είδα και πολλές σωληνώσεις που χρησιμοποιούν για τον χαλκό κάτι τέτοιο. 

Βέβαια λίγη σημασία έχει η υλοποίηση, μας ενδιαφέρει να έρθει η ίνα στο καφάο.  :Razz: 

Επίσης τους πέτυχα να περνάνε δύο είδη πορτοκαλί σωλήνας μαζί, μία με οκτώ σωληνώσεις στο εσωτερικό και μια με τέσσερις. 



Γνωρίζει κανείς γιατί το κάνουν; Γιατί όχι δύο των οκτώ, η μία των τεσσάρων, η μία των οκτώ...  :Razz:

----------


## ProGGreSive7

Πριν ενα μηνα σε εμενα εδω στα τρικαλα ηρθανε και με περασαν απο την παλια καμπινα στην καινουργια σημαινει πως πηρε και ρευμα ταυτοχρονα ?

----------


## jkoukos

Σε σύνδεσαν (όπως και όλους) στη νέα καμπίνα για να συνεχίσεις να έχεις υπηρεσίας μέσω του χαλκού, αφού καταργείται η παλιά.
Όταν θα ενεργοποιηθεί η νέα καμπίνα θα μεταφερθείς στο DSLAM αυτής μόνο για VDSL Vectored και όχι ADSL.

----------


## cyberten

> Σε σύνδεσαν (όπως και όλους) στη νέα καμπίνα για να συνεχίσεις να έχεις υπηρεσίας μέσω του χαλκού, αφού καταργείται η παλιά.
> Όταν θα ενεργοποιηθεί η νέα καμπίνα θα μεταφερθείς στο DSLAM αυτής μόνο για VDSL Vectored και όχι ADSL.


Πως μπορώ να καταλάβω αν με έχουν μεταφέρει στη νεα καμπινα κι εμένα;

----------


## jkoukos

Όλους τους μεταφέρουν στη νέα καμπίνα.
Οι παλιά περιέχει μόνο τις οριολωρίδες με τις οποίες συνδέονται τα χάλκινα καλώδια από το Α/Κ με αυτά των οικοδομών μας.
Οι νέες περιέχουν τις ίδιες (αλλά νέες) οριολωρίδες και για τον ίδιο λόγο κι επιπλέον τον ενεργό εξοπλισμό για παροχή υπηρεσίας (αντί από Α/Κ), τον οπτικό κατανεμητή για σύνδεση της ίνας και φυσικά τα κυκλώματα τροφοδοσίας.

----------


## ASFE

Μου γεννηθηκε μια απορια σημερα.
Οπως θα δειτε και εδω 
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...89%CE%BD/page3
τον Νοεμβριο του 2016 ο ΟΤΕ ειχε σκαψει τους δρομους εκει περα για οπτικες. Μετα απο λιγο καιρο ηρθε και ενα φορτηγο με 5-6 καμπινες αλλα δεν τις ξεφορτωσε ποτε.
Πριν κανα μηνα μπηκαν καποιες αλλες καμπινες αλλου παροχου (φωτο εχω βαλει σε αυτο το θεμα λιγες σελιδες πισω...

Σημερα λοιπον φευγοντας απο την δουλεια (Οδος Παπαδα Παραλληλος κατεχακη) ειχε παντου τετοια σημειωματα



Τι στο καλο? Θα σκαψουν να βγαλουν τις οπτικες του Οτε και να βαλουν δικες τους?

----------


## jkoukos

Στην Παπαδά τον περασμένο χειμώνα, όπως και σε όλο το αστικό κέντρο Γηροκομείου, περνούσε οπτικές ίνες η Vodafone που το ανέλαβε.

Ο ΟΤΕ έχει αναλάβει και ολοκληρώσει την άλλη πλευρά της Κατεχάκη, του Νέου Ψυχικού.

----------


## ASFE

Οκ..Και αυτο το ΣΚ που λεει η ανακοινωση για οπτικες ποιος θα περασει?
Γιατι η παπαδα ειχε σκαφτει τοτε..

----------


## jkoukos

Δεν γνωρίζω. Μπορεί να είναι άσχετο με την Vodafone, π.χ. σύνδεση κάποιας εταιρείας ή κάτι άλλο, ακόμη και συμπληρωματικά έργα.

----------


## kotsis

Υπαρχει μεγαλο προβλημα με το ρευμα απο ολες τις καμπινες που περασα πατησια ανω κατω περιπου 30 με σαραντα μονο 4 ειχαν ρευμα οι δυο Δαγκλης και 2 Αλυσιδα συγκεκριμενα Αγιας Παρασκευης  και οι δυο σε λειτουργια πριν και μετα την Ευγ.Καραβια,ποιος ξερει ποιος μενει εκει και απο τις 200 καμπινες ΑΛΥΣ.ΔΑΓΛΗ
αυτες οι δυο που ειναι η μια μετα την αλλη εχουν ςνεργοποιηθει;Οι αλλες δυο απλως εχει περασει η τροφοδοσια στην καμπινα.Του Δαγκλη απο τον Δεκεμβριο εχουν τελειωσει και ημαστε Ιουλιος 7 μηνες στο περιμενε.

----------


## Zarko

Έτσι ακριβώς είναι τα πράγματα στο Α/Κ Αλυσίδα φίλε kotsis, ελάχιστες καμπίνες έχουν συνδεθεί με το ρεύμα, εγώ έχω δει μόνο τις δύο που αναφέρω στο αντίστοιχο νήμα, και η μία είναι η 311 που είναι Αγίας Παρασκευής και Ευγ. Καραβία, που αναφέρεις κι εσύ. Η εντύπωση που έχω είναι ότι ο Καλογρίτσας έστειλε ένα συνεργείο και έσκαψαν 5-10 καμπίνες και μετά σταμάτησαν τα πάντα. Αν δεν βρει από κάπου να πάρει κανένα δάνειο, όχι τον Οκτώβριο δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να δούμε VDSL στην Αλυσίδα, αλλά ούτε και τα Χριστούγεννα, πάμε για το 2018 και βλέπουμε...  :Razz:

----------


## asder

στo ηρακλειο η 371 εχει ρευμα εδεω και κανα μηνα όμως δεν ξερω αν εχει οπτική ίνα ακόμα

----------


## kotsis

Ειναι μια πριν την Καραβια και μια μολις την περασει.

----------


## derma

Υπάρχει καμια πληροφορία ποιοι παροχοι πήραν το οκ και σε ποιες περιοχές  και ποια καφαο θα αλλαχτούν στην Γ ΦΑΣΗ

----------


## asder

ρε παιδια να ρωτησω στις 370 και 371 στο ηρακλειο (κεντρο αμαρουσιου) που ειναι διπλα στο ote academy αναφερεται οτι θα ειναι ετοιμες μεχρι τελος του ετους. Πριν κανα μηνα εκαναν κατι εργα ομως δεν περασαν οπτικη ινα μεχρι προτινως το ενα ηταν σκεσκαμενο κι ολα; αλλα το σκεπασανε. Κανουν κατι μικρο εργαγια σε διαφορα σημεια μπλαλονοντας τον χαλκο(οπως δειχνω στην 1η φωτο) , παραλληαλα στο οτε ακαδεμυ παιρνανε και κατι ομβρια και οποτε η δευτερη εικονα που στελνω δεν ειναι απο οπτικες ινες λογικα. Μηπως εν τελει δεν γινει αναβαθμιση στην περιοχη αφου ειναι μακρια απο το κεντρο του αμαρουσιου.

----------


## pankostas

Καλημέρα παιδιά , και εγω Κατερίνη, εργασίες ξεκίνησαν 22-2 στο KV, 16-5 πέρασαν το ρεύμα, διαθεσιμότητα και αιτηση μου 15-7 Σάββατο, και σήμερα Δευτέρα 17-7 Ενεργοποίηση! Πολύ καλά μπορώ να πω!

----------


## adiS

> Καλημέρα παιδιά , και εγω Κατερίνη, εργασίες ξεκίνησαν 22-2 στο KV, 16-5 πέρασαν το ρεύμα, διαθεσιμότητα και αιτηση μου 15-7 Σάββατο, και σήμερα Δευτέρα 17-7 Ενεργοποίηση! Πολύ καλά μπορώ να πω!


Η καμπίνα πρέπει να είναι μπροστά στο σπίτι σου, έτσι?  :Smile: 

μεγιές  :Smile: 

-=edit=-
Εντωμεταξύ άρχισε στο Κιλκίς να δίνει και η nova vdsl από τις καμπίνες της cosmote. Άρα σιγα σιγά θα μπορούν και σε άλλες περιοχές.

----------


## pankostas

> Η καμπίνα πρέπει να είναι μπροστά στο σπίτι σου, έτσι? 
> 
> μεγιές


 :Smile:  Ευχαριστω. Στο απέναντι πεζοδρόμιο, και λιγο αριστερά. Αλλα σκεφτόμουν μήπως έκανε τίποτα κύκλους ο χαλκος, αλλα δεν νομίζω.

----------


## adiS

> Ευχαριστω. Στο απέναντι πεζοδρόμιο, και λιγο αριστερά. Αλλα σκεφτόμουν μήπως έκανε τίποτα κύκλους ο χαλκος, αλλα δεν νομίζω.


με line attenuation 1.5 καρφί έρχεται.

----------


## cyberten

> Ευχαριστω. Στο απέναντι πεζοδρόμιο, και λιγο αριστερά. Αλλα σκεφτόμουν μήπως έκανε τίποτα κύκλους ο χαλκος, αλλα δεν νομίζω.


Καλωρίζικη!

----------


## Pokas

> Καλημέρα παιδιά , και εγω Κατερίνη, εργασίες ξεκίνησαν 22-2 στο KV, 16-5 πέρασαν το ρεύμα, διαθεσιμότητα και αιτηση μου 15-7 Σάββατο, και σήμερα Δευτέρα 17-7 Ενεργοποίηση! Πολύ καλά μπορώ να πω!


Απο τα καλυτερα χαρακτηριστικα που εχω δει σε γραμμη μεσα στο φορουμ! Καλα κατεβασματα!

- - - Updated - - -

Pankostas, εσυ δεν ησουν που αναρωτιοσουν αν θα δοθει υπηρεσια με το vectoring η κανω λαθος;

----------


## ProGGreSive7

> Ευχαριστω. Στο απέναντι πεζοδρόμιο, και λιγο αριστερά. Αλλα σκεφτόμουν μήπως έκανε τίποτα κύκλους ο χαλκος, αλλα δεν νομίζω.


Καλωριζικη και καλα κατεβασματα.
Να δεις ποσο σε ζηλευω ειμαι στα τρικαλα οι εργασιες ξεκινησαν 18/2 η δικια μου καμπινα περαστηκε στις 16/5 αλλα ρευμα δεν εχει ακομα οποτε κανω υπομονη

----------


## kotsis

Προσφατα  νεα, γαλατσι και νεα φιλαδελφεια λειτουργουν και δινουν vdsl,εχουν κολησει αλυσιδα και δαγκλης ο τοξοτης εχει προθεσμια μεχρι 4/10/17 να παραδωση και αυτες που απο τις 10/10 θα δινουν vdsl.

----------


## pankostas

> Απο τα καλυτερα χαρακτηριστικα που εχω δει σε γραμμη μεσα στο φορουμ! Καλα κατεβασματα!
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Pankostas, εσυ δεν ησουν που αναρωτιοσουν αν θα δοθει υπηρεσια με το vectoring η κανω λαθος;


Ναι , είχα απορία αν θα δοθεί vdsl απλό πριν το vectoring, σε καμπίνες που ξεκίνησαν για vectoring. 
Γι αυτό το έγραψα εδώ ότι ξεκίνησαν οι εργασίες Φεβρουάριο. Μου λύθηκε η απορία. Όταν τελειώνουν τις καμπίνες , τις δίνουν διαθεσιμότητα.
Μια απορια. Κατεβάζω αρχεία από for και βλέπω down περίπου στα 2.7ΜΒ/s. Και απο ουε ftp και ntua. Ενω τα στατιστικα που κλειδωνω είναι καλα. Τι μπορεί να φταίει? Να περιμένω καμμία μέρα και μετά να πάρω τηλ?

----------


## GeorgeH

Δες πολλαπλές συνδέσεις ώστε να είσαι σίγουρος ότι δεν είναι περιορισμός του σέρβερ που κατεβάζεις. 
Απο εκεί και ύστερα, κλασικά στα τεστς δοκίμασε με καλώδιο και όχι μέσω wifi ώστε να αποφύγεις πιθανούς περιορισμούς του ασύρματου.

----------


## pankostas

Έχεις δίκιο George . Θα το ψάξω καλύτερα  . Ευχαριστώ. Να μην ξεφεύγουμε και από το θέμα. Αν δεν βγάλω άκρη , θα γράψω στο ανάλογο θεμα...

----------


## Pokas

> Ναι , είχα απορία αν θα δοθεί vdsl απλό πριν το vectoring, σε καμπίνες που ξεκίνησαν για vectoring. 
> Γι αυτό το έγραψα εδώ ότι ξεκίνησαν οι εργασίες Φεβρουάριο. Μου λύθηκε η απορία. Όταν τελειώνουν τις καμπίνες , τις δίνουν διαθεσιμότητα.
> Μια απορια. Κατεβάζω αρχεία από for και βλέπω down περίπου στα 2.7ΜΒ/s. Και απο ουε ftp και ntua. Ενω τα στατιστικα που κλειδωνω είναι καλα. Τι μπορεί να φταίει? Να περιμένω καμμία μέρα και μετά να πάρω τηλ?


Το καλο ειναι οτι δοθηκε και επιβεβαιωθηκε οτι δινουν πριν το vectoring!!
Για την ταχυτητα κανε οτι σου λενε τα παιδια με πολλαπλες συνδεσεις κλπ και ενσυρματα παντα αν εξακολουθει δηλωνεις βλαβη!

----------


## ProGGreSive7

Εμενα ειναι σε αυτην την κατασταση εδω και 2 μηνες.
Πλησιασα αλλα δεν ακουσα τιποτα εκανα πως μιλουσα στο κινητο μην με περασουν για τρελο χααχ

----------


## kotsis

Αμα αγκιξεις τις τρυπες βγαζει αερα

----------


## asder

οι μικρες κανουν θορυβο νομιζω γιατι πρακτικα ειναι παλιες με κατι παραπανω. μονο οι μαγελες καμοινες εχουν ανεμηστηρες

----------


## matelas

Ένας φίλος έβγαλε φωτογραφία μια νέα καμπίνα που το ίδιο πρωί τοποθετήθηκε και οι άνθρωποι του οτε που ήταν εκεί του είπαν πως είναι παράνομο να φωτογραφίζει το εσωτερικό της γιατί υπάρχει ενεργός εξοπλισμός στο εσωτερικό. 

Στο εσωτερικό το μόνο που υπήρχε ήταν ένας οπτικός κατανεμητής, ασφάλειες ρεύματος, και μια μαύρη συσκευή στο κάτω μέρος που δεν γνωρίζω τι είναι. Ούτε ρεγκλέτες δεν είχε.

Και να είχε εξοπλισμό κρυφό είναι; Υπάρχουν άπειρες φωτογραφίες στο google με το εσωτερικό των καμπινών, μέχρι και τεχνικοί τις ανεβάζουν σε fb/instagram.

----------


## asder

λογικο μου ακουγεται ,επισης απο την στιγμη που ειναι περιουσια τους οτι θελουν μπορουν να ζητουν

----------


## arj

Και στην ΚΩ μεγάλη καθυστέρηση από τη ΔΕΗ στη ρευματοδότηση των καμπινών οι οποίες κατά τα άλλα είναι έτοιμες.

----------


## D_J_V

Κυθνος παντου VDSL ...
Απίστευτο οι κάτοικοι απο μαξ 2 που ειχαν τωρα μπορούν να βάλουν 30-50 !!

----------


## Hetfield

> Κυθνος παντου VDSL ...
> Απίστευτο οι κάτοικοι απο μαξ 2 που ειχαν τωρα μπορούν να βάλουν 30-50 !!


Και συντομα 100  :Wink:

----------


## adiS

> Και στην ΚΩ μεγάλη καθυστέρηση από τη ΔΕΗ στη ρευματοδότηση των καμπινών οι οποίες κατά τα άλλα είναι έτοιμες.


Πως πάτε στην Κώ σήμερα? Εντάξει είστε? γιατί οι ειδήσεις ώρες ώρες φέρνουν την καταστροφή.

----------


## arj

> Πως πάτε στην Κώ σήμερα? Εντάξει είστε? γιατί οι ειδήσεις ώρες ώρες φέρνουν την καταστροφή.


Δυστυχώς 2 παιδιά νεκρά..Κατα τα άλλα δόξα τω Θεό. Τρομάρα και αυπνία.. Πανικός στο κόσμο κυρίως στους ξένους και αρκετές ζημιές σε παλιά και ιστορικά κτήρια.

----------


## adiS

> Δυστυχώς 2 παιδιά νεκρά..Κατα τα άλλα δόξα τω Θεό. Τρομάρα και αυπνία.. Πανικός στο κόσμο κυρίως στους ξένους και αρκετές ζημιές σε παλιά και ιστορικά κτήρια.


Υπομονή και ευτυχώς από ότι φαίνεται τα καινούργια κτίρια κρατάνε. Οι ξένοι δυστυχώς οι περισσότεροι δεν έχουν βρεθεί σε σεισμούς, οπότε είναι λογικό να είναι πανικοβλημένοι. Καλό κουράγιο

----------


## SlotKiller

Με αφορμη τον φιλο απο την Κατερινη (Pankostas) καλεσα τον ΟΤΕ για να ρωτησω για τα προγραμματα που παιζουν αυτη τη στιγμη και μου ειπαν οτι αν ειχε τελειωσει η καμπινα θα μπορουσαν να μου δωσουν 50αρι απο καμπινα με ISDN γραμμη (οχι oxygen).
Ισχυει αυτο;
Εχοντας παρακολουθησει το θεμα, καταλαβα οτι απο την οπτικη (δλδ καμπινα) μονο VoBB παιρνεις. Ειτε ειναι vectoring, ειτε απλο vdsl2.

Βρισκομαι στην Καρδιτσα και εκτιμω οτι Σεπτεμβρη-Οκτώβρη θα ειναι ετοιμο το δικτυο καμπινων.
Ειμαι με μια ISDN στα 1100 μετρα απο το ΑΚ που βγαζει γυρω στα 3-4Κ CRC την ημερα και παρ'οτι αλλαξαν ζευγος, μετα απο 4ωρες ξανα τα ιδια...
Στον ιδιο χωρο λειτουργει και μια cyta Annex M με 10 crc  την ημερα!

----------


## koystado

> Με αφορμη τον φιλο απο την Κατερινη (Pankostas) καλεσα τον ΟΤΕ για να ρωτησω για τα προγραμματα που παιζουν αυτη τη στιγμη και μου ειπαν οτι αν ειχε τελειωσει η καμπινα θα μπορουσαν να μου δωσουν 50αρι απο καμπινα με ISDN γραμμη (οχι oxygen).
> Ισχυει αυτο;
> Εχοντας παρακολουθησει το θεμα, καταλαβα οτι απο την οπτικη (δλδ καμπινα) μονο VoBB παιρνεις. Ειτε ειναι vectoring, ειτε απλο vdsl2.
> 
> Βρισκομαι στην Καρδιτσα και εκτιμω οτι Σεπτεμβρη-Οκτώβρη θα ειναι ετοιμο το δικτυο καμπινων.
> Ειμαι με μια ISDN στα 1100 μετρα απο το ΑΚ που βγαζει γυρω στα 3-4Κ CRC την ημερα και παρ'οτι αλλαξαν ζευγος, μετα απο 4ωρες ξανα τα ιδια...
> Στον ιδιο χωρο λειτουργει και μια cyta Annex M με 10 crc  την ημερα!


σε ποια περιοχή είσαι Καρδίτσα; γτ βλέπω να βάζουν καμπινές στην μισή πολή και στην υπόλοιπη (όπου μένω) τπτ απολύτως

----------


## SlotKiller

Ειμαι στην καμπινα 241 βενιζελου και κουμουνδουρου.
Δες το αρχικο μηνυμα για να βρεις αν η καμπινα σου ειναι στον προγραμματισμο της α φασης. Το σπιτι μου που είναι στην καμπινα κοντα στο μαγαζι μενου είναι εκτος αυτης της φασης παρ οτι ειναι κεντρικα και γυρω γυρω βαζουν παντου καμπινες.

----------


## pankostas

Μια ερώτηση αν ξέρει κάποιος. Πότε θα διαθέτει εμπορικά από τον ΟΤΕ ταχύτητα 100? Κάπου είχα διαβάσει ότι πρέπει πρώτα ο ΟΤΕ να ανακοινώσει , και μετά από ένα διάστημα να διατεθεί η υπηρεσια.

----------


## Hetfield

Τελος Σεπτεμβρη λογικα θα εχει ανακοινωθει.

----------


## terism69

Η τιμές άραγε θα είναι λογικές

----------


## daywalker06

Υπάρχει κατι λογικό σε αυτήν την χώρα για να ειναι και οι τιμές  :Thinking:

----------


## asder

That's a a new one

----------


## terism69

Δεν ξέρω αλλά εγώ αυτά δεν τα εμπιστεύομαι με τον αριθμό του τηλέφωνου μου βγάζει μη διαθέσιμο στα 50 και με την διεύθυνση μου βγάζει διαθέσιμο στα 50 βγάλε άκρη

----------


## adiS

Πάρτε τηλέφωνο στην cosmote δεν έχετε να χάσετε τίποτα.

----------


## asder

το επιβεβεαισα κι από cosmote και wind

----------


## terism69

Κάτι που έχω παρατηρήσει είναι ότι στης περισσότερες καμπινές που έχω δει στα χανια υπάρχει αυτό το φρεάτιο (Φώτο) το οποιο υπήρχε από πριν δεν φτιάχτηκε με την τοποθέτηση της καμπίνας μήπως ο οτε αλλάξει μονο τα καφαο που έχουν τέτοιο φρεάτιο η δεν έχει σχέση επίσης από περιέργεια πόσους συνδρομητές σηκώνει μια μεγάλη καμπίνα και πόσους μια μικρή

----------


## emeliss

Δεν έχει σχέση αν υπάρχει ή όχι φρεάτιο. 
200-300. Δεν έχει απαραίτητα σχέση το μικρή-μεγάλη καμπίνα.

----------


## jimmyl

Ξερει καποιος να μου πει εαν οι καμπινες ενεργοποιυνται μια μια η κατα ομαδες , ρωταω γιατι στην γειτονια μου εχουν παρει ρευμα εδω και 2μιση μηνες περιπου αλλα ειναι μια που δεν εχει παρει ακομα ρευμα γιατι ενας 70αρης δεν αφηνει τον εργολαβο να βαλει την κολονα εκει που ειναι η θεση της πανω στο πεζοδρομιο, γιατι λεει καποια στιγμη θελει να γκρεμισει τον μαντροτειχο  και να φτιαξει εξοδο προς τον δρομο , πανω απο το πεζοδρομιο , το ξερω οτι ακουγονται απιστευτα ολα αυτα , αλλα δυστυχως ημουνα αυτοπτης μαρτυρας για οτι σας λεω , και δεν ηταν η πρωτη φορα απο οτι εμαθα απο τον εργολαβο

----------


## manicx

Κατά ομάδες γίνονται συνήθως. Αν βέβαια κάποια δεν έχει πάρει ρεύμα, απλά μένει έξω. Ο μπάρμπας για να κάνει έξοδο, πρέπει να εξασφαλίσει πολεοδομική άδεια. Αν δεν έχει αυτή τη στιγμή δεν μπορεί να αποτρέψει τον άλλον.

----------


## jimmyl

> Κατά ομάδες γίνονται συνήθως. Αν βέβαια κάποια δεν έχει πάρει ρεύμα, απλά μένει έξω. Ο μπάρμπας για να κάνει έξοδο, πρέπει να εξασφαλίσει πολεοδομική άδεια. Αν δεν έχει αυτή τη στιγμή δεν μπορεί να αποτρέψει τον άλλον.


Σε ευχαριστω για την απαντηση , αυτο που με ανησυχει ειναι μηπως περιμενουν να παρουν ολες ρευμα και μετα να δοθει υπηρεσια , οι καμπινες ξεκινησαν να μπαινουν τον περασμενο Δεκεμβριο και ακομα τιποτα υστερα απο σχεδον 8 μηνες

----------


## kotsis

Εχει δει κανενας να βαζουν ρευμα σε καμπινες της αλυσιδας και του δαγκλη;οι καμπινες εχουν τελειωσει πριν 5-6 μηνες.

----------


## anthip09

Για τις περιοχές που προβλέπεται να δωθεί το vectoring εντός Q3/2017, όπως Περιστέρι - Πετρούπολη πχ τι παίζει? έχει βγει καμιά ανακοίνωση για τιμές, προγράμματα, χρονοδιάγραμμα κλπ?

----------


## emeliss

Τα πακέτα θα είναι 30/3, 50/5 και 100/10. Την τιμή της κατοστάρας δεν την έχω δει κάπου στο internet αλλά μπορείς να την φανταστείς ή να κάνεις λίγη υπομονή.

----------


## anthip09

> Τα πακέτα θα είναι 30/3, 50/5 και 100/10. Την τιμή της κατοστάρας δεν την έχω δει κάπου στο internet αλλά μπορείς να την φανταστείς ή να κάνεις λίγη υπομονή.


Ενεργοποιήσεις πότε αναμένονται σε αυτές τις περιοχές δεδομένου ότι ήδη διανύυμε το 2ο μισό του Q3?

----------


## emeliss

Δεν υπάρχει άλλη ανακοίνωση αν δεν κάνω λάθος.

----------


## George98

Δεν έχουν ανακοινώσει τίποτα , εγώ πιστεύω δεν θα είναι τίποτα στην ώρα του γι αυτό δεν έχουν ασχοληθεί να βγάλουν τιμές .... 
Μου είπαν σε μήνυμα ότι είναι νωρίς ακόμα καθώς είναι σε πιλοτικό στάδιο φανταστείτε ...
Φυσικά δεν φταίει ο ΟΤΕ σε αυτό αλλά το ρεύμα

----------


## anthip09

> Δεν έχουν ανακοινώσει τίποτα , εγώ πιστεύω δεν θα είναι τίποτα στην ώρα του γι αυτό δεν έχουν ασχοληθεί να βγάλουν τιμές .... 
> Μου είπαν σε μήνυμα ότι είναι νωρίς ακόμα καθώς είναι σε πιλοτικό στάδιο φανταστείτε ...
> Φυσικά δεν φταίει ο ΟΤΕ σε αυτό αλλά το ρεύμα


Ναι αλλά υπάρχουν ήδη πολλές ενεργοποιημένες καμπίνες, οπότε εκεί δεν είναι θέμα ρεύματος...

----------


## emeliss

Είναι ακόμα 2 μήνες. Υπομονή.

----------


## Hetfield

10 Mbps upload? Τραγικο.
Εδω με την οπτικη ινα εχω ανοιξει στο PC μου το WebDAV με ssl και κανω streaming τις ταινιες μου με Kodi απο ολον τον κοσμο, ταυτοχρονα με 2 ακομα ατομα.

----------


## ASFE

Ναι αλλα εμεις εχουμε καλοκαιρι  :Razz:

----------


## voithostyrempora2

Τελικά ξέρουμε πότε θα δωσει 100 Mbps ο ΟΤΕ ; το βασικό σενάριο ειναι να καταργηθει η 30αρα VDSL με δωρεάν αναβαθμιση στα 50 και οι 50αρες να γίνουν 100 ή απλά να προστεθει η 100αρα που αναφερει από πάνω ο emeliss  ;

----------


## Pokas

> Τελικά ξέρουμε πότε θα δωσει 100 Mbps ο ΟΤΕ ; το βασικό σενάριο ειναι να καταργηθει η 30αρα VDSL με δωρεάν αναβαθμιση στα 50 και οι 50αρες να γίνουν 100 ή απλά να προστεθει η 100αρα που αναφερει από πάνω ο emeliss  ;


μέχρι 30/09 λογικά πρέπει να βγάλει τα πακέτα, το σενάριο που πιστεύω είναι να προστεθεί η 100άρα και ίσως αργότερα να μείνουν μόνο 50 και 100

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

Όταν πήγαμε να αναβαθμίσουμε τα 4 Mbps ADSL σε VDSL (νέα καμπίνα) πριν 10 μέρες, η διαφορά ανάμεσα στην 30άρα και 50άρα ταχύτητα ήταν μόλις 1€. Οπότε λογικά η 30άρα οδεύει πως κατάργηση...

----------


## jap

Θυμάσαι τις δωρεάν αναβαθμίσεις που έκανε μια φορά κι έναν καιρό ο OTE. Δεν νομίζω ότι είναι τόσο απλό, θεωρώ ότι όσοι πάρουν 100άρες θα τις πληρώσουν αδρά, τουλάχιστον στην αρχή. Μακάρι να κάνω λάθος. Στις ίδιες γραμμές θα δώσουν και οι άλλοι πάροχοι, ίσως διαφοροποιημένα πακέτα (Wind έχει κάνει λόγο για 120) οπότε ελπίζω να μη βαρέσουν στα αυτιά. (Όποιος δώσει 100άρα και πάνω καθαρή με 30 ευρώ, όχι 24μηνο, 5ετές συμβόλαιο του υπογράφω.)

----------


## voithostyrempora2

> μέχρι 30/09 λογικά πρέπει να βγάλει τα πακέτα, το σενάριο που πιστεύω είναι να προστεθεί η 100άρα και ίσως αργότερα να μείνουν μόνο 50 και 100


Άρα 25 και σημερα  :Razz:  .




> Όταν πήγαμε να αναβαθμίσουμε τα 4 Mbps ADSL σε VDSL (νέα καμπίνα) πριν 10 μέρες, η διαφορά ανάμεσα στην 30άρα και 50άρα ταχύτητα ήταν μόλις 1€. Οπότε λογικά η 30άρα οδεύει πως κατάργηση...


Ενδιαφέρον. Ελπιζω να επιβεβαιωθείς  :One thumb up: .




> Θυμάσαι τις δωρεάν αναβαθμίσεις που έκανε μια φορά κι έναν καιρό ο OTE.


Ακριβως. Θυμάμαι τα νιάτα μου  :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:  . Κάποτε η 384/128 είχε αναβαθμιστει δωρεάν σε 768/192 και μετά από 2 χρονια η 1024/256 έγινε δωρεάν 2048/256, νομιζω. Πάντως όλα αυτα τα είχα "χασει" επειδή όταν ήμουν στην Ελλάδα πάντα ειχα llu (Vivodi shared llu , NetOne full llu  και στο τέλος που έκλεισε η NetOne πρόλαβα ενα δίμηνο Cyta full llu) .

Κύκλωσα στο ημερολόγιό μου την 30η Σεπτέμβρη και περιμένω με περισσή αγωνία  :Cool: .

----------


## ASFE

Νομιζω οι 384 και 512 ειχανε γινει αυτοματα 1024. Ωραια χρονια :P

----------


## terism69

Δεν ξέρω αλλα έχω την εντύπωση ότι η Γ φάση σα να έχει καθυστερήσει να ανακοινωθεί

----------


## matelas

Off Topic





> Νομιζω οι 384 και 512 ειχανε γινει αυτοματα 1024. Ωραια χρονια :P


Οι 384 είχαν γίνει 768 και σερνόταν το σύμπαν. Δεν έπιανες ούτε τα 384 που είχες πριν.  :Razz:  Σταθεροποιήθηκε σταδιακά μετά από κάποιο διάστημα. Η δική μου γραμμή αποσυγχρονιζε κάθε 2-3 λεπτά για κανένα μήνα μέχρι να βρούνε τι έφταιγε...

Ωραία χρόνια πάντως.  :Razz: 

Και ένα θέμα για να το θυμηθούμε, έχει και speedtests..

----------


## jkoukos

> η διαφορά ανάμεσα στην 30άρα και 50άρα ταχύτητα ήταν μόλις 1€. Οπότε λογικά η 30άρα οδεύει πως κατάργηση...


Αυτό ισχύει για τα πακέτα χοντρικής και γι' αυτό οι άλλοι πάροχοι δεν δίνουν το 30άρι από καμπίνα. Το δε 24άρι είναι μόλις 0,5€ φθηνότερο, άρα μην το περιμένεις ποτέ.

Στα πρόσφατα εγκεκριμένα (από την ΕΕΤΤ) πακέτα χοντρικής του ΟΤΕ, προβλέπονται ταχύτητες 30/3 (από 30/2,5), 50/5 και 100/10. Σε λίγο καιρό θα έχουμε και τον επίσημο τιμοκατάλογο. Θα αργήσει να εξαλειφθεί το 30άρι, αλλά τελικά θα γίνει. Για αρχή προβλέπω premium τιμή στην λιανική (απ' όλους) για το 100/10.

----------


## jimmyl

> Αυτό ισχύει για τα πακέτα χοντρικής και γι' αυτό οι άλλοι πάροχοι δεν δίνουν το 30άρι από καμπίνα. Το δε 24άρι είναι μόλις 0,5€ φθηνότερο, άρα μην το περιμένεις ποτέ.
> 
> Στα πρόσφατα εγκεκριμένα (από την ΕΕΤΤ) πακέτα χοντρικής του ΟΤΕ, προβλέπονται ταχύτητες 30/3 (από 30/2,5), 50/5 και 100/10. Σε λίγο καιρό θα έχουμε και τον επίσημο τιμοκατάλογο. Θα αργήσει να εξαλειφθεί το 30άρι, αλλά τελικά θα γίνει. Για αρχή προβλέπω premium τιμή στην λιανική (απ' όλους) για το 100/10.


Οταν λες premium τιμη , μεχρι τι ποσο προβλεπεις;

----------


## Pokas

εγώ θα έλεγα 60-70 το μήνα με πιθανά 2 πακέτα τηλεφωνίας όπως είναι τωρα το 50αρι, ίσως και 55 - 65, θα δείξει σύντομα

----------


## jimmyl

> εγώ θα έλεγα 60-70 το μήνα με πιθανά 2 πακέτα τηλεφωνίας όπως είναι τωρα το 50αρι, ίσως και 55 - 65, θα δείξει σύντομα


Με 60 η 70 το μηνα προσωπικα για μενα χλωμο εως αδυνατο να το τιμησω , στα 55 οριακα και με πολυ σκεψη

----------


## Pokas

> Με 60 η 70 το μηνα προσωπικα για μενα χλωμο εως αδυνατο να το τιμησω , στα 55 οριακα και με πολυ σκεψη


ε για αυτό υπάρχει η επιλογή 30, 50 ή 100

----------


## jkoukos

> Οταν λες premium τιμη , μεχρι τι ποσο προβλεπεις;


Κάτσε να δούμε πρώτα την τιμή χοντρικής και βλέπουμε.
Εσύ αν ήσουν πάροχος, πόσο θα κοστολογούσες το νέο πακέτο, όταν μάλιστα πρέπει να αναβαθμίσεις την χωρητικότητα του δικτύου σου αν έχεις πολλές συνδέσεις σε αυτό;

----------


## jimmyl

> ε για αυτό υπάρχει η επιλογή 30, 50 ή 100


Δεν θα βοηθουσε σε μεγαλυτερη δυεισδυση του vdsl μια πιο επιθετικη τιμολογιακη πολιτικη ; , για παραδειγμα η τιμη για τα 100 λιγο πανω απο την σημερινη τιμη για τα 50 , για τα 50 μια τιμη κοντα περιπου οσο για τα 30 σημερα , και αναβαθμιση για οποιον θελει απο adsl σε vdsl 30 με ενα ελαχιστο κοστος;

----------


## Pokas

> Δεν θα βοηθουσε σε μεγαλυτερη δυεισδυση του vdsl μια πιο επιθετικη τιμολογιακη πολιτικη ; , για παραδειγμα η τιμη για τα 100 λιγο πανω απο την σημερινη τιμη για τα 50 , για τα 50 μια τιμη κοντα περιπου οσο για τα 30 σημερα , και αναβαθμιση για οποιον θελει απο adsl σε vdsl 30 με ενα ελαχιστο κοστος;


με βάσει τα χρήματα που έχει ρίξει για τις επενδύσεις, εγώ αν ήμουν ο Τσαμαζ δεν θα το έκανα να σου πω την αλήθεια. 
Θα βοηθούσε την τσέπη μου και την δική σου αλλά όχι τον ίδιο τον ΟΤΕ. προσωπική μου άποψη

----------


## jimmyl

> με βάσει τα χρήματα που έχει ρίξει για τις επενδύσεις, εγώ αν ήμουν ο Τσαμαζ δεν θα το έκανα να σου πω την αλήθεια. 
> Θα βοηθούσε την τσέπη μου και την δική σου αλλά όχι τον ίδιο τον ΟΤΕ. προσωπική μου άποψη


Τον ΟΤΕ για ποιον λογο ;

----------


## Pokas

> Τον ΟΤΕ για ποιον λογο ;


γιατί έχει ρίξει μερικά μύρια σε επενδύσεις και πρέπει να τα πάρει πίσω, να τα αποσβέσει δηλαδή, σε μία λογική χρονική περίοδο και να βγάλει και κέρδος.

----------


## lady_in_black

Aν πχ στο κλασσικο πακετο της wind 24αρι adsl+δωρεαν αστικα/υπεραστικα/μια ωρα στα κινητα που βγαινει 19.5 ευρω και στο οποιο με +6 ευρω εχεις 50αρι vdsl μια λογικη αποψη θα ηταν με +12 εως +16 ευρω για να εχεις 100αρι, αρα κοιταμε κατι σαν *31.5 εως 35.5 ευρω* ως φυσιολογικο κοστος.

----------


## George98

> Aν πχ στο κλασσικο πακετο της wind 24αρι adsl+δωρεαν αστικα/υπεραστικα/μια ωρα στα κινητα που βγαινει 19.5 ευρω και στο οποιο με +6 ευρω εχεις 50αρι vdsl μια λογικη αποψη θα ηταν με +12 εως +16 ευρω για να εχεις 100αρι, αρα κοιταμε κατι σαν *31.5 εως 35.5 ευρω* ως φυσιολογικο κοστος.


Μακάρι να είναι έτσι όπως τα λες πραγματικά  :Razz:

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> Aν πχ στο κλασσικο πακετο της wind 24αρι adsl+δωρεαν αστικα/υπεραστικα/μια ωρα στα κινητα που βγαινει 19.5 ευρω και στο οποιο με +6 ευρω εχεις 50αρι vdsl μια λογικη αποψη θα ηταν με +12 εως +16 ευρω για να εχεις 100αρι, αρα κοιταμε κατι σαν *31.5 εως 35.5 ευρω* ως φυσιολογικο κοστος.




Off Topic


		Κάπου εκεί υπολογίζω για WIND, γύρω στα 30-35€. Για Cyta, Forthnet γύρω στα 35-40€. Για Vodafone γύρω στα 45€ και για Cosmote γύρω στα 50€. (δικοί μου υπολογισμοί, με πακέτα ομιλίας)

Επειδή θα μας παρουσιάσουν τα 100 Mbps ως "επαναστατική" τεχνολογία (άσχετα αν αλλού, π.χ. ΗΠΑ, έχουν ήδη 2000), πιστεύω ότι θα μας πιάσουν των κ@λο, ειδικά τώρα στην αρχή...  :Thumb down:

----------


## ThReSh

> Στα πρόσφατα εγκεκριμένα (από την ΕΕΤΤ) πακέτα χοντρικής του ΟΤΕ, προβλέπονται ταχύτητες 30/3 (από 30/2,5), 50/5 και 100/10.


10Mbps upload? Μιζέρια όσο δεν πάει, σε RURAL πακέτα δίνουν παραπάνω...

----------


## pankostas

Αυτή τη στιγμή ο ΟΤΕ επίσημα χωρίς τις εκπτώσεις,  έχει το 30L στα 42€ και το 50L στα 47€. Άρα +5€ πάνω.
Οπότε πιστεύω το 100αρι θα το βάλει +10€ πάνω. Άρα πάμε στα 57€ για 100 VDSL.
Τώρα όμως παίζει προσφορά και έχει το 30L->36,19€ , και το 50L->35.5€!!!
Οπότε πιστεύω το 100αρι τελικη τιμή θα "κατσει" κοντά στα 47-50€ το μήνα.

----------


## Zarko

Κι εγώ υπολογίζω ότι κάπου στα 50 ευρώ το μήνα μάλλον, θα βάλει τη τιμή η Cosmote για το πακέτο των 100Mbps. Αν η τιμή πλησιάσει το 70άρι το μήνα, το πακέτο απλά θα πάει ΑΠΑΤΟ, ελάχιστοι είναι αυτοί που θα το ενεργοποιήσουν. Κι εγώ που το περιμένω πως και πως, με τιμή στο 70άρι δεν το συζητάω καν, θα αρκεστώ στο 50άρι με τα 5 ευρώ παραπάνω το μήνα.

----------


## pan24

Η τιμολογιακη πολιτικη θα ειναι ενιαια?Δηλαδη ο οτε σε μια περιοχη που εχει παρει η vodafone θα δινει στον καταναλωτη ιδια τιμη με αυτη που δινει σε μια δικη του περιοχη?
Αν οχι θα γινουν πολλα μπερδεματα με το ποια περιοχη ειναι ποιου

Χωρις να ξερω κατι πονταρω σε μια αναδιαρθρωση των πακετων.Δηλαδη καταργηση των 30
Οι υπαρχοντες με 30 πανε με ιδια τιμη στα 50
Οι καινουργιοι vdsl στα 50 με 40€.Αλλωστε μην ξεχναμε οτι αυτη την στιγμη το φθηνοτερο 50αρι κανει 47 κανονικα αλλα 35 με 24μηνο

Οι υπαρχοντες σε 50 ειτε αναβαθμιζονται με την ιδια τιμη σε 100 και για καινουργιους τιμη 50€ ειτε μενουν στο 50αρι και το 100αρι παει στα 55

----------


## jap

> Η τιμολογιακη πολιτικη θα ειναι ενιαια?Δηλαδη ο οτε σε μια περιοχη που εχει παρει η vodafone θα δινει στον καταναλωτη ιδια τιμη με αυτη που δινει σε μια δικη του περιοχη?


Φαντάζομαι ναι. Μετά θα έχουν βέβαια προσαρμοσμένες προσφορές ανά πελάτη.

Όσο κι αν εύχομαι να είναι σωστές οι εικασίες του Μήτσου για τις τιμές, φοβάμαι ότι θα είναι ψηλότερες:
- Σε συνδυασμό με τις αλλαγές που ετοιμάζονται για τη φορητότητα και την πιο δύσκολη πλέον υπαναχώρηση, δύσκολα θα δίνουν όλοι τιμές-χώμα
- Τα χρήματα των επενδύσεων από κάπου θα πρέπει να βγουν
- Οι ενδιαφερόμενοι αγοραστές λίγοι και δεν είναι πλέον τόσο ισχυρό χαρτί για πώληση να έχει ένας πάροχος τόσο μεγάλο αριθμό συνδρομητών, ειδικά αν έχουν αγοράσει υπηρεσίες σε τιμές-χώμα. Τα περί βιωσιμότητας και διατήρησης των ζημιών τα είχαμε συζητήσει παλιότερα και λέγαμε ότι η Ελλάδα αντέχει 3, άντε 4 παρόχους, τώρα έχουν μειωθεί οι πάροχοι στους 3,75 (μισή η forthnet, 0,25 η cyta - ανεξαρτήτως μεγεθών έμειναν εντελώς στην απέξω στις επενδύσεις)
- Οι 100άρες / 120άρες ταχύτητες θα είναι κάτι νέο (πλην των λιγων τυχερών στο πιλοτικό του ΟΤΕ και στις περιοχές της INALAN), τουλάχιστον στην αρχή θα πιάσουν κ@λους σε όσους τις έχουν ανάγκη/νομίζουν ότι τις έχουν ανάγκη. Ίσως πέσουν αφού γράψουν κάποια αρχικά κύματα συνδρομητών. 

Ξαναλέω, μακάρι να δώσουν φτηνά μεγκαμπίτια στο λαό, αλλά το θεωρώ μακρινή πιθανότητα ακόμα.

----------


## Zarko

> Ξαναλέω, μακάρι να δώσουν φτηνά μεγκαμπίτια στο λαό, αλλά το θεωρώ μακρινή πιθανότητα ακόμα.


Στο δικό μας χέρι είναι αυτό, των καταναλωτών. Μάλλον θα ήταν, αν ζούσαμε σε μια φυσιολογική καπιταλιστική χώρα, στην οποία λειτουργεί σωστά ο ανταγωνισμός. Αν είμαστε π.χ. Γερμανοί, και η Deutsche Telekom έβγαζε μια αντίστοιχη υπηρεσία σε τιμή που θα θεωρούνταν υπερβολική, θα έβγαινε μια με απλή ανακοίνωση η πανίσχυρη Ένωση Καταναλωτών και θα έλεγε: "Δεν αγοράζει κανένας την συγκεκριμένη υπηρεσία μέχρι νεωτέρας". Και φυσικά οι Γερμανοί καταναλωτές σαν πειθαρχημένος λαός που είναι, θα τηρούσαν την οδηγία σε συντριπτικά ποσοστά. 

Ας μπορούσε να συμβεί κάτι αντίστοιχο στην Ελλάδα, και θα έβλεπες για πότε θα έριχνε τις τιμές ο ΟΤΕ στην 100άρα σύνδεση, αν π.χ. την έβγαζε στο *70άρι το μήνα*, αλλά μέσα σε ένα δίμηνο τρίμηνο οι καταναλωτές θα του είχαν γυρίσει εντελώς την πλάτη.  :Razz:

----------


## Sovjohn

Θα δούμε που θα πάνε οι τιμές - σε κάθε περίπτωση επειδή είδα κάτι υπολογισμούς με θεωρητική βάση εκκίνησης τα 18 και 19 Ε και markup +κάτι ΕΥΡ για θεωρητική 100ρα, αυτό δε νομίζω να παίξει. Τα 18 και 19 Ε είναι καθαρά ζημιογόνα τιμή για απεριόριστα τηλέφωνα και internet, άρα για να φτάσει η 100ρα να κάνει φερ' ειπείν 35 Ε / μήνα τελική, πρέπει βασικά να μην είναι το πιο ψηλό και premium πακέτο. Ίσως όταν οι ταχύτητες είναι σε στυλ 50/100/250/500+ να κάνει τόσο, αλλά για 2017 δεν περιμένω κάτι τέτοιο.

----------


## jimmyl

Ο σκοπος μιας επενδυσης δεν ειναι να αποφερει κερδος ; . Αν η υπηρεσια που προσφερει η επενδυση ειναι πολυ ακριβη για ενα μεγαλο ποσοστο των εν δυναμει πελατων δεν θα αργησει η αποσβεση της και η κερδοφορια της ; . Αν η τιμη του vectoring ειναι στον Θεο πως θα ενδιαφερθει η μεγαλη μαζα των πελατων; .Οικονομολογος δεν ειμαι , μια σκεψη καταθετω

----------


## Pokas

> Ο σκοπος μιας επενδυσης δεν ειναι να αποφερει κερδος ; . Αν η υπηρεσια που προσφερει η επενδυση ειναι πολυ ακριβη για ενα μεγαλο ποσοστο των εν δυναμει πελατων δεν θα αργησει η αποσβεση της και η κερδοφορια της ; . Αν η τιμη του vectoring ειναι στον Θεο πως θα ενδιαφερθει η μεγαλη μαζα των πελατων; .Οικονομολογος δεν ειμαι , μια σκεψη καταθετω


ή θα έχεις συμπιεσμένο(χαμηλό) κέρδος και τεράστιο volume για να μπορέσεις να αποσβέσεις την επένδυση ή υψηλό κέρδος, χαμηλό volume και θα αποσβέσεις αργότερα, μέχρι τώρα ο ΟΤΕ κάνει το 2ο (για τα δεδομένα του volume που μπορεί να κάνει) με δεδομένο οτι κερδίζει έδαφος στο vdsl μάλλον πάει για το 2ο. Μην ξεχνάμε οτι δεν είναι μονόδρομος η 100αρα, όπου βάζει καμπίνες έχει 3 πακέτα διαθέσιμα εκεί που δεν είχε κανένα. το 100άρι αφορά premium υπηρεσία κατα την άποψη μου.

----------


## kotsis

Απο οτι βλεπω πολλοι γραφουν για τις τιμες και κανενας για το ρευμα στις καμπινες που παει με ρυθμο τοξοτη με ενα η δυο τωρα νομιζω συνεργεια με καθυστερηση μεγαλη,ειναι μαλλον απιθανο να ισχυσει η παραδοση 6 Οκτωβριου οπως εχει αναλαβει υποχρεωση ο ΟΤΕ .

----------


## Zarko

Δεν νομίζω ότι υπάρχει κανένας που να πιστεύει ότι παίζει ακόμα η ημερομηνία της 6ης Οκτωβρίου. Θα έπρεπε καταρχήν η Cosmote να έχει ανακοινώσει ήδη τις τιμές για τα πακέτα VDSL Vectoring.

Θα βράζουμε στο ζουμί μας περιμένοντας ο Τοξότης του Καλογρίτσα με αυτά τα 1-2 συνεργεία να ηλεκτροδοτήσει μερικές χιλιάδες καμπίνες στην Αττική.  :Razz:

----------


## emeliss

Η ηλεκτροδότηση δεν είναι στις υποχρεώσεις των ανάδοχων. Η παράδοση αφορά το κατασκευαστικό του έργου.

----------


## George98

Παιδιά δεν μου φορτώνει η σελίδα του ΟΤΕ από PC μόνο από κινητό σήμερα το παρατήρησα έχει κανείς τέτοιο θέμα ?

----------


## Iris07

Μου κάνει λίγο εντύπωση πάντως ότι ενώ η Wind έχει βάλει 1η φάτσα την ανακοίνωση για οπτικές..
ο OTE την έχει τελευταία στις ανακοινώσεις..

Η δε Vodafone νομίζω τίποτα ακόμη..

Να δείχνει άραγε αυτό και την όρεξη του καθένα για το ζήτημα ??  :Cool:

----------


## ASFE

Οι q3/2017αδες κανονικα μεχρι ποτε πρεπει να εχουν ενεργοποιηθεί?

----------


## adiS

> Μου κάνει λίγο εντύπωση πάντως ότι ενώ η Wind έχει βάλει 1η φάτσα την ανακοίνωση για οπτικές..
> ο OTE την έχει τελευταία στις ανακοινώσεις..
> 
> Η δε Vodafone νομίζω τίποτα ακόμη..
> 
> Να δείχνει άραγε αυτό και την όρεξη του καθένα για το ζήτημα ??


Μπορεί να σημαίνει ότι απλά το τμήμα marketing κάνει "καλύτερα(χειρότερα?)" την δουλειά του.

Αν και για εμένα είναι κοροϊδία αυτή η διαφήμιση, και καλά κάνουν και δεν το διαφημίζουν οι υπόλοιπες εταιρείες(Διαφημίζουν μόνο το vdsl)

----------


## jap

Εντάξει, το νόημα της διαφήμισης και των ανακοινώσεων άλλο είναι, ότι η εταιρεία επενδύει και δεν είναι προς πώληση. Τι να προβάλουν; Τους ήρωες τεχνικούς που βάζει ο ΟΤΕ και γελά το παρδαλό κατσίκι;



Off Topic


		Κατά τα άλλα, μου έστειλαν στο αδρανές καρτοκινητό F2G μια προσφορά για φτηνά GB (2 GB x 3 μήνες με €3), το έβαλα και έχει όπου κινούμαι Edge, και που δείχνει αραιά και πού 4G είναι για κλάματα. Η επένδυση σε οπτικές μας μάρανε.

----------


## anthip09

> Οι q3/2017αδες κανονικα μεχρι ποτε πρεπει να εχουν ενεργοποιηθεί?


Θεωρητικά μέχρι τέλη του Σεπτέμβρη, αλλά εφόσον δεν έχουν ανακοινωθεί ακόμα επίσημα προγράμματ/τιμές, δε το βλέπω....

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> Μου κάνει λίγο εντύπωση πάντως ότι ενώ η Wind έχει βάλει 1η φάτσα την ανακοίνωση για οπτικές..
> ο OTE την έχει τελευταία στις ανακοινώσεις..
> 
> Η δε Vodafone νομίζω τίποτα ακόμη..
> 
> Να δείχνει άραγε αυτό και την όρεξη του καθένα για το ζήτημα ??




Off Topic



Η WIND προσπαθεί να διορθώσει τα "κακώς κείμενα" και ψάχνει να πιαστεί από οπουδήποτε. 

Ο ΟΤΕ κρατά χαμηλούς τόνους όσο τα έργα βρίσκονται σε εξέλιξη και μόλις τελειώσουν, σε "βομβαρδίζει" από εκατοντάδες διαφημίσεις καθημερινά, χειρότερα κι απ' το Τζόκερ... 

Η Vodafone διαφημίζει διαρκώς βλακείες και άχρηστες υπηρεσίες και για τις οπτικές ίνες τίποτα. Ποιος ξέρει γιατί...

----------


## marcus1

Πάντως με όσα ακούμε και βλέπουμε -και τους ρυθμούς που είναι μεν πιο ταχείς από την απόλυτη αδράνεια των προηγούμενων ετών, αλλά και πάλι λίγο... νωχελικοί σε σχέση με τα χρονοδιαγράμματα που κατάθεσαν- φαίνεται ότι οι τυχεροί των περιοχών που καλύπτονται από inalan θα εξακολουθήσουν να είναι τυχεροί, ακόμα και μετά την διάθεση του vectoring.

----------


## jap

> Η Vodafone διαφημίζει διαρκώς βλακείες και άχρηστες υπηρεσίες και για τις οπτικές ίνες τίποτα. Ποιος ξέρει γιατί...[/OFFTOPIC]


Το τελευταίο κι ο cosmote το κάνει. Στο site έχουν γεμίσει τα κενά links προς καταργημένες και ανενεργές βλακείες. Άβυσσος η ψυχή του ανθρώπου (που αγοράζει αυτές τις υπηρεσίες από vodafone και cosmote)

- - - Updated - - -




> οι τυχεροί των περιοχών που καλύπτονται από inalan θα εξακολουθήσουν να είναι τυχεροί, ακόμα και μετά την διάθεση του vectoring.


Τιμολογιακά σίγουρα...

----------


## emeliss

> Μου κάνει λίγο εντύπωση πάντως ότι ενώ η Wind έχει βάλει 1η φάτσα την ανακοίνωση για οπτικές..
> ο OTE την έχει τελευταία στις ανακοινώσεις..
> 
> Η δε Vodafone νομίζω τίποτα ακόμη..
> 
> Να δείχνει άραγε αυτό και την όρεξη του καθένα για το ζήτημα ??


Δυστυχώς μια διαφήμιση είναι απλά μια διαφήμιση. Ο ΟΤΕ ολοκληρώνει το έργο, η Wind και η Vodafone που είναι πολύ πιο άνετες στο χρονοδιάγραμμα τώρα ξεκινούν το δικό τους πολύ μικρότερο κομμάτι. Οι ανακοινώσεις που υπήρχαν πριν, οι περιοχές που πήρε ο καθένας και τα ποσοστά που κράτησε σε FTTH/VDSL είναι καταγεγραμμένες και δεν τα αλλάζει αυτά καμία διαφήμιση.

- - - Updated - - -



Off Topic






> Το τελευταίο κι ο cosmote το κάνει. Στο site έχουν γεμίσει τα κενά links προς καταργημένες και ανενεργές βλακείες


Μήπως εννοείς κάτι άλλο; Το business one και το smart office είναι προγράμματα που τρέχουν πολύ στις επιχειρήσεις και φυσικά είναι ενεργά (και σχετικά νέα).

----------


## jap

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Μήπως εννοείς κάτι άλλο; Το business one και το smart office είναι προγράμματα που τρέχουν πολύ στις επιχειρήσεις και φυσικά είναι ενεργά (και σχετικά νέα).




Off Topic


		Η διαφήμιση αφορά την υπηρεσία fax2mail του OTE και virtual τηλεφωνήτριας ή όπως την λέει, που όντως είναι add-on για τα business one πακέτα. Τη θεωρώ περιττή, αφού 'παντρεύεσαι' τον ΟΤΕ και μπορείς να έχεις την ίδια υπηρεσία από αλλού με υποπολλαπλάσιο κόστος. Άποψή μου βέβαια, αν λες ότι έχουν βολέψει πολύ κόσμο κάτι θα θα ξέρεις. Θα πρέπει να ετοιμάζονται να διαφημίσουν και υπηρεσίες cloud, έχουν βγάλει κάτι εκπληκτικά πακέτα (λέμε τώρα), που το μόνο που προσφέρουν είναι ότι αν πράγματι τα χρησιμοποιήσεις σε παντρεύουν με τον ΟΤΕ. Με τη δική μου λογική αυτό είναι κακό κι όχι καλό.

Ανενεργές είναι π.χ. οι υπηρεσίες At Home, που η αντίστοιχη σελίδα υπάρχει αλλά δεν έχει καμία πληροφορία, ή η πρόσφατα πολυδιαφημισμένη υπηρεσία Speed Boost, που από τη σελίδα έβγαλαν κάθε πληροφορία τιμής.

Από την άλλη και η vodafone διαφημίζει software για διαχείριση στόλων και κάποιος από τους τρεις παίκτες θα πάρει το έργο των εκλογών για τον νέο πρόεδρο του ΠΑΣΟΚ, οπότε εμένα με πείραξε το smart office, έχεις ένα δίκιο, άκαιρο.

----------


## cyberten

> Θα βράζουμε στο ζουμί μας περιμένοντας ο Τοξότης του Καλογρίτσα με αυτά τα 1-2 συνεργεία να ηλεκτροδοτήσει μερικές χιλιάδες καμπίνες στην Αττική.


Και οι τεχνικοί ΟΤΕ δε νομίζω ότι "σκίζονται στην εργασία τους όταν προσωπικά σε εμένα για αναβάθμιση vdsl 30-> vdsl 50 και μεταφορά από Α/Κ σε καμπίνα μου είπαν 12 εργάσιμες ημέρες σαν να πρόκειται για αλλαγή παρόχου κλπ. Κατ'εμέ μου φαίνεται ότι το ψάρι βρωμάει και από τη δική τους μεριά!

----------


## Zarko

> Και οι τεχνικοί ΟΤΕ δε νομίζω ότι "σκίζονται στην εργασία τους όταν προσωπικά σε εμένα για αναβάθμιση vdsl 30-> vdsl 50 και μεταφορά από Α/Κ σε καμπίνα μου είπαν 12 εργάσιμες ημέρες σαν να πρόκειται για αλλαγή παρόχου κλπ. Κατ'εμέ μου φαίνεται ότι το ψάρι βρωμάει και από τη δική τους μεριά!


Να συμφωνήσω μαζί σου, αλλά ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι πολλά χρόνια τώρα η Cosmote έχει διοίκηση διορισμένη, φαντάζομαι, απευθείας από τα κεντρικά γραφεία της Deutsche Telekom. Άρα δεν μπορούμε να μιλάμε για έλλειψη οργάνωσης ή στρατηγικού σχεδιασμού όταν συζητάμε για έναν τέτοιο γίγαντα παγκοσμίως στις τηλεπικοινωνίες. Νομίζω ότι τον μεγαλύτερο βαθμό ευθύνης για τις όποιες δυσλειτουργίες τον έχει η νοοτροπία του ελληνικού προσωπικού.

----------


## marcus1

> Να συμφωνήσω μαζί σου, αλλά ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι πολλά χρόνια τώρα η Cosmote έχει διοίκηση διορισμένη, φαντάζομαι, απευθείας από τα κεντρικά γραφεία της Deutsche Telekom. Άρα δεν μπορούμε να μιλάμε για έλλειψη οργάνωσης ή στρατηγικού σχεδιασμού όταν συζητάμε για έναν τέτοιο γίγαντα παγκοσμίως στις τηλεπικοινωνίες. Νομίζω ότι τον μεγαλύτερο βαθμό ευθύνης για τις όποιες δυσλειτουργίες τον έχει η νοοτροπία του ελληνικού προσωπικού.


Σωστό, Γερμανοί και λάθος είναι έννοιες ασύμβατες. Προφανώς κάποιος παλιοέλληνας χάλασε τα σχέδια των Αρίστων στο τιμόνι. Στη Γερμανία οι επιχειρήσεις δουλεύουν με όραμα, όχι αστεία. 

Και την δεκαετία που δεν επένδυσαν σε υποδομές vdsl μην κατηγορνάτε μωρέ την διοίκηση. Κάποιος υπάλληλος είχε κακή νοοτροπία. Αυτό εμπόδιζε.

----------


## Zarko

> Σωστό, Γερμανοί και λάθος είναι έννοιες ασύμβατες. Προφανώς κάποιος παλιοέλληνας χάλασε τα σχέδια των Αρίστων στο τιμόνι. Στη Γερμανία οι επιχειρήσεις δουλεύουν με όραμα, όχι αστεία. 
> 
> Και την δεκαετία που δεν επένδυσαν σε υποδομές vdsl μην κατηγορνάτε μωρέ την διοίκηση. Κάποιος υπάλληλος είχε κακή νοοτροπία. Αυτό εμπόδιζε.



Καλά τώρα. Το αν έχουν καλή οργάνωση και στρατηγικό σχεδιασμό ή όχι οι γερμανικές πολυεθνικές, αντικατοπτρίζεται, νομίζω, και από τα οικονομικά αποτελέσματα που πετυχαίνουν. Δεν βλέπουμε όλοι μας, σε τι *μαύρα χάλια* είναι η γερμανική οικονομία και πόσο *τραγικά χαμηλά* βρίσκονται οι εξαγωγές της γερμανικής βιομηχανίας;  :Razz: 

Τέλος του offtopic από τη μεριά μου...

----------


## marcus1

> Καλά τώρα. Το αν έχουν καλή οργάνωση και στρατηγικό σχεδιασμό ή όχι οι γερμανικές πολυεθνικές, αντικατοπτρίζεται, νομίζω, και από τα οικονομικά αποτελέσματα που πετυχαίνουν. Δεν βλέπουμε όλοι μας, σε τι *μαύρα χάλια* είναι η γερμανική οικονομία και πόσο *τραγικά χαμηλά* βρίσκονται οι εξαγωγές της γερμανικής βιομηχανίας; 
> 
> Τέλος του offtopic από τη μεριά μου...


Οπότε βγάζεις από το μυαλό σου ότι το .... ελληνικό προσωπικό μπλόκαρε το Υψηλό Όραμα της deutsche telekom, και μας το γράφεις ως συμπέρασμα. Όντως αξίζει να μη συνεχίσουμε το off topic. Εδώ συμφωνούμε.

----------


## cyberten

Φίλοι μην αρπάζεστε! Δεν μας αφορά ο λόγος για τον οποίο οι εργασίες από μεριάς ΟΤΕ - στο τελικό στάδιο - καθυστερούν (αν και προφανής λόγος είναι ο μεγάλος αριθμός καμπινών που έχουν να περατώσουν έως τέλη 2017 σε συνδυασμό με τις καθυστερήσεις του Τοξότη - δεν άντεξα  :ROFL:  ) αλλά το ότι κάπου-κάπου δεν φταίνε μόνον "οι άλλοι " αλλά και ο ΟΤΕ. Ας ελπίσουμε να δούμε τελικά την 100άρα σύνδεση εντός των ημερών (ελπίζω πιο γρήγορα από τις 30/9) να διαφημίζεται γιατί είναι κρίμα το έτος 2017 να μην έχουμε γρήγορες συνδέσεις και στη χώρα μας παντού όμως! Με το τελευταίο θέλω να τσιγκλίσω μερικούς που συγκρίνουν τίποτα συνδέσεις από Τσεχία μεριά τύπου 500/30 Mbps με 18€ το μήνα όταν δεν παρέχεται η σύνδεση αυτή σε όλη τη χώρα αλλά και όταν αυτό είναι το premium πακέτο σύνδεσης με upload 30Mbps μόνο εν αντιθέσει με την ταπεινή Inalan στη χώρα μας που προσφέρει απλόχερα 100/100 (και σε επαγγελματικό επίπεδο 1000/1000Mbps) με το ίδιο κόστος (+10€ το επαγγελματικό?).

----------


## MIKU

Η διοίκηση είναι και με τη συμμετοχή του Δημοσίου.Κάποις μέλη του ΔΣ είναι από τον Υπουργό.

- - - Updated - - -

5 από τα 11 μέλη
http://www.kathimerini.gr/846859/art...osioy-ston-ote

----------


## ATG

> Μου κάνει λίγο εντύπωση πάντως ότι ενώ η Wind έχει βάλει 1η φάτσα την ανακοίνωση για οπτικές..
> ο OTE την έχει τελευταία στις ανακοινώσεις..
> 
> Η δε Vodafone νομίζω τίποτα ακόμη..
> 
> Να δείχνει άραγε αυτό και την όρεξη του καθένα για το ζήτημα ??


Ότι κάποιος επενδύει σε διαφημίσεις ;

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> Ότι κάποιος επενδύει σε διαφημίσεις ;




Off Topic



Τόσα λεφτά έριξε (και) η WIND, γιατί να μην το διαφημίσει; Ούτως ή άλλως, στο αρχείο Excel, η Καλαμάτα γράφει Q3 2017, που σημαίνει ότι έως τα τέλη Σεπτεμβρίου θα έχει τελειώσει η αναβάθμιση εκεί και η WIND θα είναι μέσα στο χρονοδιάγραμμα (δεν ξέρω γιατί είπαν τέλη Ιουλίου)...

----------


## JOHNMORE

> Οπότε βγάζεις από το μυαλό σου ότι το .... ελληνικό προσωπικό μπλόκαρε το Υψηλό Όραμα της deutsche telekom, και μας το γράφεις ως συμπέρασμα. Όντως αξίζει να μη συνεχίσουμε το off topic. Εδώ συμφωνούμε.


+1.........

----------


## ASFE

Χθες ειχα παει για μια δουλεια στην Καλογρεζα.. Και εκει γυρω που περπατουσα καμπινες με κορδελες ΔΕΔΔΗΕ.
Σαν παραδεισος ηταν

----------


## NUTSIS

Για να καταλάβω και εγω που έχω λίγο καθυστέρηση στα εξοπλιστικά των παρόχων..
Σε κάθε καφαο/καμπίνα που μοιράζουν VDSL δεν υπάρχει οπτική ίνα; Θέλω να πω, άσχετα αν δίνουν, δώσουν, ή δεν θέλουν να δώσουν οπτική ίνα εμπορικά, η δυνατότητα υπάρχει, δεν υπάρχει;
Περιορίζει το vectoring με την διάθεσή του την καμπίνα αυτή καθεαυτή ή και την δυνατότητα παροχής της οπτικής, οπότε ξεχνάμε την οπτική επειδή το ένα αποκλείει το άλλο;

----------


## jkoukos

Σε κάθε καμπίνα καταλήγει αριθμός οπτικών ινών (και όχι μόνο μία). Αρχικά αυτές καταλήγουν στην καμπίνα απ' όπου θα έχουμε την όποια υπηρεσία (FTTC) μέσω χάλκινου καλωδίου.
Αργότερα μπορεί να δοθεί και υπηρεσία FTTH/B, αλλά προϋποθέτει την σύνδεση της οικοδομής μας με την καμπίνα μέσω οπτικής ίνας. Ήδη κάποιοι πάροχοι έχουν στον προγραμματισμός τους τέτοιες συνδέσεις.

----------


## konarx

Βρε παιδιά, εγώ δηλαδή πρέπει να καταλάβω διαβάζοντας αυτό στο κουτί της πολυκατοικίας μου;

----------


## ThReSh

Ότι ανήκεις στο ΚΑΦΑΟ 103.

----------


## jkoukos

130 είναι ο αριθμός της καμπίνας σου. Οι διψήφιοι αριθμοί δείχνουν τα όρια εντός του ικριώματος αυτής, που είναι συνδεδεμένη η οικοδομή σου.

----------


## ASFE

Και γω 130 το βλεπω.

----------


## kotsis

Οι καμπινες 311 και 350 επι της αγιας Παρασκευης εχουν συνδεθει και εχουν  vdsl εδω και 40 ημερες περιπου,αραγε ποιοι ειναι οι κατοικοι που εχουν αυτο ενω υπαρχουν αλλες 120 περιπου που περιμενουν και τοξοτη δεν βλεπουν 23 ημερες πριν την 6 οκτωβριου.

----------


## konarx

> Και γω 130 το βλεπω.





> 130 είναι ο αριθμός της καμπίνας σου. Οι διψήφιοι αριθμοί δείχνουν τα όρια εντός του ικριώματος αυτής, που είναι συνδεδεμένη η οικοδομή σου.


Άρα ψάχνω για την 130 καμπίνα. Θα κάνω γύρω γύρω το τετράγωνο να την βρω  :Razz:  Thanks guys  :Smile: 

btw με Ctrl+F στα excelάκια του zip του ΟΤΕ και της Vodafone (σε άλλο thread εδω μεσα) δεν την βρήκα την 130 στα σχέδια αναβάθμισης...  :Sad:  Έχω VDSL Cyta αυτή την στιγμή 30άρι αλλά μάλλον επειδή είμαι κοντά (οριακά, 1.1km καλωδιακής απόστασης) σε Α/Κ.

----------


## jkoukos

Σε ποιο αστικό κέντρο ανήκεις;

----------


## kotsis

Οι καμπινες 311 και 350 επι της αγιας Παρασκευης εχουν συνδεθει και εχουν  vdsl εδω και 40 ημερες περιπου,αραγε ποιοι ειναι οι κατοικοι που εχουν αυτο ενω υπαρχουν αλλες 120 περιπου που περιμενουν και τοξοτη δεν βλεπουν 23 ημερες πριν την 6 οκτωβριου.

----------


## konarx

> Σε ποιο αστικό κέντρο ανήκεις;

----------


## jkoukos

> Οι καμπινες 311 και 350 επι της αγιας Παρασκευης εχουν συνδεθει και εχουν  vdsl εδω και 40 ημερες περιπου,αραγε ποιοι ειναι οι κατοικοι που εχουν αυτο ενω υπαρχουν αλλες 120 περιπου που περιμενουν και τοξοτη δεν βλεπουν 23 ημερες πριν την 6 οκτωβριου.


Τη 6η Οκτωβρίου γιατί την αναφέρεις;

- - - Updated - - -




> btw με Ctrl+F στα excelάκια του zip του ΟΤΕ και της Vodafone (σε άλλο thread εδω μεσα) δεν την βρήκα την 130 στα σχέδια αναβάθμισης...  Έχω VDSL Cyta αυτή την στιγμή 30άρι αλλά μάλλον επειδή είμαι κοντά (οριακά, 1.1km καλωδιακής απόστασης) σε Α/Κ.


Είτε η καμπίνα είναι κάτω από τα 550 μέτρα απόσταση από το αστικό κέντρο (λες δεν είσαι), είτε το πιθανότερο δεν είναι μέσα στον προγραμματισμό.
Υπόψη ότι από τις 128 καμπίνες του αστικού σου κέντρου που είναι πάνω από τα 550 μέτρα, η Vodafone έχει αιτηθεί στην παρούσα φάση να αναβαθμίσει τις 67 (52%). Οι υπόλοιπες προφανώς θα μπουν σε επόμενο προγραμματισμό.

----------


## ThReSh

> 130 είναι ο αριθμός της καμπίνας σου. Οι διψήφιοι αριθμοί δείχνουν τα όρια εντός του ικριώματος αυτής, που είναι συνδεδεμένη η οικοδομή σου.





> Και γω 130 το βλεπω.


Και το από κάτω που γράφει 103 KV? Αναποφάσιστοι στον ΟΤΕ  :Razz:

----------


## konarx

> Είτε η καμπίνα είναι κάτω από τα 550 μέτρα απόσταση από το αστικό κέντρο (λες δεν είσαι), είτε το πιθανότερο δεν είναι μέσα στον προγραμματισμό.
> Υπόψη ότι από τις 128 καμπίνες του αστικού σου κέντρου που είναι πάνω από τα 550 μέτρα, η Vodafone έχει αιτηθεί στην παρούσα φάση να αναβαθμίσει τις 67 (52%). Οι υπόλοιπες προφανώς θα μπουν σε επόμενο προγραμματισμό.


Εάν η 130 είναι στην μέση της απόστασης πολυκατοικίας μου - Α/Κ όμως μπορεί να είναι κάτω από 550m. Ξέρω ότι απέχω καλωδιακά 1.1km γιατί μου το είπε ο τεχνικός της Cyta όταν ήρθε να μου συνδέσει την γραμμή. Επίσης ξέρω ότι η Cyta δίνει μόνο από A/K VDSL, άρα απέχω 1.1km από Α/Κ και όχι από κάποια καμπίνα. Σωστά; Διορθωσέ με αν κάνω λάθος.
Πάντως ναι, είναι πιθανό να μην είναι μέσα στα σχέδια της Α' Φάσης της αναβάθμισης...

----------


## jkoukos

> Και το από κάτω που γράφει 103 KV? Αναποφάσιστοι στον ΟΤΕ


Προφανώς αρχικά είχαν γράψει λανθασμένα το 103 και αργότερα το διόρθωσαν. Μάλιστα το 130 είναι γραμμένο 2 φορές και το 103 είναι μουτζουρωμένο.




> Εάν η 130 είναι στην μέση της απόστασης πολυκατοικίας μου - Α/Κ όμως μπορεί να είναι κάτω από 550m. Ξέρω ότι απέχω καλωδιακά 1.1km γιατί μου το είπε ο τεχνικός της Cyta όταν ήρθε να μου συνδέσει την γραμμή. Επίσης ξέρω ότι η Cyta δίνει μόνο από A/K VDSL, άρα απέχω 1.1km από Α/Κ και όχι από κάποια καμπίνα. Σωστά; Διορθωσέ με αν κάνω λάθος.
> Πάντως ναι, είναι πιθανό να μην είναι μέσα στα σχέδια της Α' Φάσης της αναβάθμισης...


Όπως τα λες είναι. Ένα από τα 2 μπορεί να συμβαίνει με πιθανότερο το δεύτερο.
Αποκλείω να έχεις απόσταση 600 μέτρα από καμπίνα σε περιοχή μιας μεγαλούπολης.

----------


## konarx

> Όπως τα λες είναι. Ένα από τα 2 μπορεί να συμβαίνει με πιθανότερο το δεύτερο.
> Αποκλείω να έχεις απόσταση 600 μέτρα από καμπίνα σε περιοχή μιας μεγαλούπολης.


Σε ευχαριστώ φίλε για την επεξήγηση!

----------


## Thunder2017

Konarx είμαστε στο ίδιο DSLAM δεν είμαστε στην Α’ φάση αλλα στην Β’ φάση που την έχει πάρει η Vodafone, από ότι είδα δυστυχώς 130 δεν είναι στην λίστα.
Πάντως κοντινή αριθμοί με την 130 είναι η παρακάτω.
Αυτές που έχω με υπογράμμιση πρέπει να είναι περίπου κοντά στην 130 εκεί γύρω γύρω.
946-127	946	ΚΩΝ/ΠΟΛΕΩΣ	127	FttH (GPON)	Q3/2019
*946-132	946	ΚΩΝ/ΠΟΛΕΩΣ	132	FttH (GPON)	Q3/2019*
946-126	946	ΚΩΝ/ΠΟΛΕΩΣ	126	FttH (GPON)	Q3/2019
946-125	946	ΚΩΝ/ΠΟΛΕΩΣ	125	FttH (GPON)	Q3/2019
946-137	946	ΚΩΝ/ΠΟΛΕΩΣ	137	FttH (GPON)	Q3/2019
*946-128	946	ΚΩΝ/ΠΟΛΕΩΣ	128	FttH (GPON)	Q3/2019*
*946-129	946	ΚΩΝ/ΠΟΛΕΩΣ	129	FttH (GPON)	Q3/2019*

----------


## kotsis

Ανηκουν στο ακ 440 αλυσιδα και η 6 Οκτωβριου ειναι ποτε πρεπει να ειναι 128 καμπινες του 440 τελειωμενες και προς χρηση.

----------


## jkoukos

> Ανηκουν στο ακ 440 αλυσιδα και η 6 Οκτωβριου ειναι ποτε πρεπει να ειναι 128 καμπινες του 440 τελειωμενες και προς χρηση.


Λάθος συμπέρασμα έχεις βγάλει. Διάβασε καλά τον κανονισμό.
Η ημερομηνία αυτή αφορά πότε θα είναι έτοιμες ο καμπίνες από τον ΟΤΕ στο κατασκευαστικό κομμάτι, όχι πότε θα μπουν σε υπηρεσία. Γι' αυτό και του ζητά στο ίδιο έγγραφο να ενημερώσει μέχρι *20* Οκτώβρη (14 μέρες μετά), ποιες καμπίνες είναι έτοιμες στις 6 του ίδιου μήνα.

----------


## ASFE

Μισο λεπτο για να καταλαβω κατι.

το q3/2017 με το q4/2017 τι διαφορες εχει ουσιαστικα?

----------


## kotsis

Θα ειναι ετοιμες και θα τις θαυμαζουν;εκειμο που ειναι το θεμα μας δεν προσεξες οτι δηλ. δεν θα ειναι γιατι ο τοξοτης με ενα η δυο συνεργεια δεν προλαβαινει.

----------


## George98

> Μισο λεπτο για να καταλαβω κατι.
> 
> το q3/2017 με το q4/2017 τι διαφορες εχει ουσιαστικα?


Q3 είναι : *Ιούλιος - Αύγουστος - Σεπτέμβρης*
Q4 είναι :*Οκτώβρης - Νοέμβρης - Δεκέμβρης*

----------


## ASFE

Ναι βρε παιδι μου το ξερω αυτό.
Δλδ οι πρωτοι εχουν deadline 30/09 και οι δευτεροι 31/12?

ή όλα αυτά είναι στα χαρτια?

----------


## jimmyl

Πιο πολυ στα χαρτια , παρα στην πραγματικοτητα , οι ημερομηνιες ειναι ενδεικτικες

----------


## Zarko

> Ναι βρε παιδι μου το ξερω αυτό.
> Δλδ οι πρωτοι εχουν deadline 30/09 και οι δευτεροι 31/12?
> 
> ή όλα αυτά είναι στα χαρτια?




Φυσικά και είναι στα χαρτιά και είναι σχεδόν απίθανο να τηρηθούν. Κοντός ψαλμός αλληλούια, θα δούμε αν όλο το Περιστέρι και όλο το Γαλάτσι θα είναι ενεργοποιημένα σε VDSL Vectoring μέχρι 30-9. 

Αλλά ας υποθέσουμε ότι τα καταφέρνει ο γραφικός Καλογρίτσας με το Περιστέρι και το Γαλάτσι. Μέχρι 31-12 υποτίθεται ότι πρέπει να ενεργοποιηθούν ένας σκασμός από περιοχές στην Αθήνα. Μόνο η Αλυσίδα, ο Δαγκλής, η Νίκαια, ο Καματερός κτλ., έχουν κάπου στις 600 καμπίνες που πρέπει να ηλεκτροδοτηθούν για τις οποίες δεν έχει γίνει απολύτως τίποτα μέχρι στιγμής. Μένουν 100 μέρες μέχρι 31-12, οπότε με μια απλή διαίρεση βλέπεις ότι πρέπει να ηλεκτροδοτούνται *έξι καμπίνες τουλάχιστον κάθε μέρα*, πράγμα που πιστεύω ότι είναι αδύνατον να επιτευχθεί με ένα δύο συνεργεία μόνο να δουλεύουν.

----------


## George98

> Ναι βρε παιδι μου το ξερω αυτό.
> Δλδ οι πρωτοι εχουν deadline 30/09 και οι δευτεροι 31/12?
> 
> ή όλα αυτά είναι στα χαρτια?


Δυστυχώς στα χαρτιά τελικά , είχα μια ελπίδα ότι θα ισχύουν αλλά μάλλον τα έργα δεν θα τελειώσουν τόσο σύντομα (2019) όσο λένε και είναι κρίμα γιατί έχουν απογοητευτικές ταχύτητες στην Ελλάδα ... 
Και φυσικά δεν πιστεύω ότι φταίνε οι πάροχοι αλλά το ρεύμα όπως λένε και οι υπόλοιποι 
Καμπίνες βάζουν αλλά χωρίς ρεύμα τι να τις κάνεις ?




> Φυσικά και είναι στα χαρτιά και είναι σχεδόν απίθανο να τηρηθούν. Κοντός ψαλμός αλληλούια, θα δούμε αν όλο το Περιστέρι και όλο το Γαλάτσι θα είναι ενεργοποιημένα σε VDSL Vectoring μέχρι 30-9. 
> 
> Αλλά ας υποθέσουμε ότι τα καταφέρνει ο γραφικός Καλογρίτσας με το Περιστέρι και το Γαλάτσι. Μέχρι 31-12 υποτίθεται ότι πρέπει να ενεργοποιηθούν ένας σκασμός από περιοχές στην Αθήνα. Μόνο η Αλυσίδα, ο Δαγκλής, η Νίκαια, ο Καματερός κτλ., έχουν κάπου στις 600 καμπίνες που πρέπει να ηλεκτροδοτηθούν για τις οποίες δεν έχει γίνει απολύτως τίποτα μέχρι στιγμής. Μένουν 100 μέρες μέχρι 31-12, οπότε με μια απλή διαίρεση βλέπεις ότι πρέπει να ηλεκτροδοτούνται έξι καμπίνες τουλάχιστον κάθε μέρα, πράγμα που πιστεύω ότι είναι αδύνατον να επιτευχθεί με ένα δύο συνεργεία μόνο να δουλεύουν.


Έχω ακόμα μια ελπίδα ότι θα πάρουν λίγο μπρος από τον Οκτώβρη και μετά δεν ξέρω μπορεί να είμαι και λάθος

----------


## kotsis

Επιβάλλει στην ΟΤΕ ΑΕ την υποχρέωση να αναβαθμίσει σε αρχιτεκτονική
NGA το σύνολο των υπαίθριων καμπινών των ΑΚ που αναφέρονται στο
Παράρτημα 3 της παρούσας μέχρι και την 6η Οκτωβρίου 2017. Υπαίτια μη
υλοποίηση από την ΟΤΕ ΑΕ της εν λόγω υποχρέωσης συνιστά παράβαση
της κείμενης νομοθεσίας ηλεκτρονικών επικοινωνιών η οποία δύναται να
επισύρει τις προβλεπόμενες, από την κείμενη νομοθεσία, διοικητικές
κυρώσεις, συμπεριλαμβανομένης της λήψης ασφαλιστικών μέτρων,
σύμφωνα με τις διατάξεις του άρθρου 77 του Ν. 4070/2012, όπως ισχύει.

----------


## Zarko

> Επιβάλλει στην ΟΤΕ ΑΕ την υποχρέωση να αναβαθμίσει σε αρχιτεκτονική
> NGA το σύνολο των υπαίθριων καμπινών των ΑΚ που αναφέρονται στο
> Παράρτημα 3 της παρούσας μέχρι και την 6η Οκτωβρίου 2017. Υπαίτια μη
> υλοποίηση από την ΟΤΕ ΑΕ της εν λόγω υποχρέωσης συνιστά παράβαση
> της κείμενης νομοθεσίας ηλεκτρονικών επικοινωνιών η οποία δύναται να
> επισύρει τις προβλεπόμενες, από την κείμενη νομοθεσία, διοικητικές
> κυρώσεις, συμπεριλαμβανομένης της λήψης ασφαλιστικών μέτρων,
> σύμφωνα με τις διατάξεις του άρθρου 77 του Ν. 4070/2012, όπως ισχύει.



Ναι, μόνο που και στην απίθανη περίπτωση που ενεργοποιηθούν κυρώσεις, ο ΟΤΕ θα ισχυριστεί ότι το δικό του κομμάτι εργασιών, δηλαδή η τοποθέτηση των καμπινών και η σύνδεσή τους με τα αστικά κέντρα ήταν έτοιμο εδώ και αρκετούς μήνες, εντός των προθεσμιών.

Η ηλεκτροδότηση των καμπινών είναι έργο στο οποίο πρακτικά δεν μπορεί να επέμβει, ούτε να πιέσει με οποιονδήποτε τρόπο...

----------


## jkoukos

@kotsis, σε ποιο σημείο του κειμένου που παραθέτεις μιλά για παροχή υπηρεσίας;
Αυτό αφορά το κατασκευαστικό κομμάτι, δηλαδή την αναβάθμιση ή εκ νέου κατασκευή καμπίνας με εξοπλισμό NGA.
Παρακάτω τον υποχρεώνει να ενημερώσει μέχρι 20 Οκτώβρη (14 μέρες αργότερα), για το ποιες καμπίνες είναι έτοιμες. Γιατί άραγε;

Και για να μην μακρηγορώ, για παροχή της όποιας νέας υπηρεσίας απαιτείται σχετική έγκριση από την ΕΕΤΤ. Όμως εκκρεμεί η διαβούλευση του νέου κανονισμού χοντρικής πρόσβασης, που μνημονεύει σχετικά με το Vevtoring θέματα και λήγει στις 2 Οκτώβρη. Και φυσικά να βγει η σχετική απόφαση.

Εν κατακλείδι ο ΟΤΕ πιθανότατα θα είναι έτοιμος σχεδόν σε όλες τις καμπίνες από την δικιά του πλευρά, αλλά ακόμη και ρεύμα να είχαν, Vectoring δεν μπορεί να δώσει αν δεν πάρει το πράσινο φως. Το ρεύμα δεν είναι στην δικιά του δικαιοδοσία, αλλά δημόσιου φορέα.

----------


## WAntilles

Τελικά από πού μπορούμε να μάθουμε:

1. Ποιά είναι η καμπίνα μας;

2. Αν έχει επιλεγεί για να ενεργοποιηθεί το vectoring;

----------


## jkoukos

1. Μόνο από τον κεντρικό κατανεμητή της οικοδομής σου.

2. Κοιτάς στα σχετικά θέματα (ΟΤΕ και Vofafone/Wind), όπου θα ψάξεις τον αριθμό της καμπίνας σου στο αστικό κέντρο που ανήκεις.

----------


## cyberten

Του απαγορευει κανείς του ΟΤΕ να δώσει vectoring στις περιοχες του βασει χρονοδιαγράμματος μονο απο τις νεες ενεργοποιημενες καμπινες;

----------


## kotsis

Τι ηθελες να την ενημερωση στις 6 εσυ μπορεις να μου πεις γιατι η ΕΕΤΤ να θελει να καθυστερησουν οι υπηρεσιες τι ειναι συριζα;και κατι τελευταιο πριν ενα μηνα δωθηκαν σε χρηση 20η28 καμπινες στο Γαλατσι αλλες δεν θυμαμαι τον αριθμο σε αλλα και μονο 4 στην αθηνα δυο ειναι στην Αγ Παρασκευης οι 131 και 150 η140 δεν ειμε σιγουρος.

----------


## jkoukos

Εξαρχής του ADSL και της ρύθμισης της σχετικής αγοράς, υποχρεούται για παροχή της όποιας νέας υπηρεσίας να έχει έγκριση από την ΕΕΤΤ.
Το Vectoring πρόκειται για νέα υπηρεσία, για την οποία μάλιστα υπάρχει σχετικό θέμα σε υπό διαβούλευση (μέχρι 2 Οκτώβρη) κανονισμό επί της χοντρικής πρόσβασης.

- - - Updated - - -

@kotsis, αναφέρεσαι σε άλλο πράγμα.
Από τις όποιες νέες καμπίνες έχει ενεργοποιήσει, δίνει VDSL υπηρεσία που έχει παλαιόθεν έγκριση. Vectoring (για το οποίο γίνεται ο λόγος) δεν έχει δώσει πουθενά. Και δεν πρόκειται χωρίς έγκριση.

----------


## kotsis

Μα σε ολες στην αρχη θς δωσει VDSL to Vectoring αργει και ποσους νομιζεις οτι ενδιαφερει; για αυτο εχει προθεσμια 31 μηνες

----------


## jkoukos

Τα έχεις μπερδέψει. Η όποια προθεσμία (6, 12, 18, 24 ή 31 μήνες), αφορά αποκλειστικά το Vectoring. Στον ρυθμό αυτού κινούνται όλοι.
Το αν μια καμπίνα είναι έτοιμη για υπηρεσία και δεν δίνει απλό VDSL σήμερα, δεν υπάρχει κανένα θέμα και ούτε δεσμεύεται από κάποια προθεσμία. Είναι αποκλειστικό θέμα του παρόχου και δεν έχει να δώσει λόγο σε κανέναν.
Φυσικά θέλει και αυτός το κέρδος, αλλά κανείς μας δεν γνωρίζει τον λόγο της καθυστέρησης και δεν υπάρχει τρόπος να πιεσθεί, εκτός του προγραμματισμού του Vectoring.

----------


## kotsis

Σου ειπα οτι εχει δωσει VDSL  σε αρκετες καμπινες   μεχρι τωρα.

----------


## voithostyrempora2

Απολαμβάνω το "jkoukos Vs The World"  :Razz:  . Keep up the good work  :One thumb up:  .

Περιμένω με αγωνία την ανακοίνωση των 100 Mbps. Θα μετακομίσει και ο άλλος μου αδερφος στο κτίριο που είναι το πατρικό μου και τωρα 3 σπίτια (γονείς, αδερφός και άλλος αδερφός) θα παίρνουν από μία γραμμή. Η 100άρα θα μας σώσει (η καμπίνα μας στην Κω ειναι VDSL vectoring @ 2017/Q3) σε ενα μηνα που κλείνει το ξενοδοχείο και όλοι αυτοί θα μεταφερθούν πίσω στο κτίριο  :Razz:  (τωρα συγχρονίζουμε αγκομαχώντας στα 14/1) . Αντε ρε παιδιά, συντομευετε λίγο με τις ανακοινώσεις αμέσως μετά τις 2 Οκτωβρίου. Εμάς μας έχει το KV ο ΟΤΕ, αλλά λογικά θα κρατησουμε Forthnet που εχουμε αχτυπητη προσφορά (aDSL2+, απεριοριστα αστικα-υπεραστικά, 1.200 λεπτά σε κινητά και όλα τα Novasports με 49 ευρώ το μήνα ισοβίως) με το όποιο premium για 100αρα. Ελπίζω να πάει καλά, γιατί όταν εχουν θεμα με παίρνουν τηλέφωνο να τους κάνω εγώ troubleshooting από την Ολλανδία  :Razz: .

(και με τα 10 Mbps upload με βλέπω επιτέλους να στήνω remote NAS server στο πατρικό μου, αφού έτσι κι αλλιώς το ρευμα το πληρώνουν οι γονείς  :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:  )

----------


## WAntilles

Καλά κράτα εσύ την εναλλακτικότερη όλων Forthnet, και να δεις πόσο "αχτύπητο" θα είναι το remote NAS.

----------


## jkoukos

> Σου ειπα οτι εχει δωσει VDSL  σε αρκετες καμπινες   μεχρι τωρα.


Άρα το πρόβλημά σου δεν είναι πότε θα ενεργοποιηθεί το Vectoring που αναφερόμαστε στο παρόν θέμα, αλλά γιατί δεν δίνει VDSL η καμπίνα σου.
Και σου λέω ότι για Χ λόγους δεν το έχει κάνει σε πολλές περιοχές, παρόλο που η αναβάθμιση έγινε από πέρυσι. Δεν τους γνωρίζουμε και δεν τον υποχρεώνει κανείς να το κάνει σε συγκεκριμένο χρονικό διάστημα. Αλλά στην τελική, αυτός χάνει έσοδα κι εμείς είμαστε δυσαρεστημένοι.

----------


## lady_in_black

Kαλημερα,

Σε καλαμακι, π.φαληρο, αγ.δημητριο δεν βλεπω εγγραφες για vectoring. 

:/

----------


## jkoukos

Οι περιοχές του Παλαιού Φαλήρου και του Καλαμακίου, παίρνουν σύνδεση από το αστικό κέντρο Καλαμάκι που το ανέλαβε ο ΟΤΕ.
Οι περιοχή του Αγίου Δημητρίου παίρνει σύνδεση από το αστικό κέντρο Δάφνης, που και αυτό το ανέλαβε ο ΟΤΕ.

----------


## Zarko

> Και σου λέω ότι για Χ λόγους δεν το έχει κάνει σε πολλές περιοχές, παρόλο που η αναβάθμιση έγινε από πέρυσι. Δεν τους γνωρίζουμε και δεν τον υποχρεώνει κανείς να το κάνει σε συγκεκριμένο χρονικό διάστημα. Αλλά στην τελική, αυτός χάνει έσοδα κι εμείς είμαστε δυσαρεστημένοι.


Την ίδια απορία έχω κι εγώ φίλε jkoukos, και η μόνη λογικοφανής απάντηση που μπορώ να δώσω είναι ότι η Cosmote δεν θέλησε να δημιουργήσει πιθανά "μπλεξίματα" σε μια πολύ μεγάλη μάζα από το πελατολόγιό της με την διπλή αναβάθμιση που θα απαιτούσε, πρώτα το πέρασμα στο απλό VDSL και μετά από μόλις μερικούς μήνες, το πέρασμα στο VDSL Vectoring. 

Από την άλλη μεριά πάλι, μια τέτοια στρατηγική ή την εφαρμόζεις καθολικά ή δεν την εφαρμόζεις καθόλου. Οπότε γεννάται το ερώτημα, γιατί π.χ. η Cosmote ενεργοποίησε το απλό VDSL σε περιοχές όπως στο Γαλάτσι ή τη Νέα Φιλαδέλφεια, ενώ σε γειτονικές περιοχές όπως στην Αλυσίδα που ανήκω κι εγώ, δεν το έκανε.  :Thinking:

----------


## jkoukos

Πήγαινε στα αντίστοιχα θέματα όλων των περιοχών και θα δεις ότι από πέρυσι τέτοια εποχή ξεκίνησαν παντού οι καθυστερήσεις. Μέχρι τότε (από το 2012) η πρακτική ήταν να ενεργοποιούνται ομάδες καμπίνων μιας περιοχής σε διάστημα 4-6 μηνών από την έναρξη των εργασιών.
Ξαφνικά αυτό άλλαξε και πλέον τίποτα δεν είναι σίγουρο. Ακόμη και στις περιοχές που λες ενώ υπάρχουν έτοιμες καμπίνες, πολλές δεν παρέχουν υπηρεσία. Ο λόγος που έγινε αυτό μας είναι άγνωστος και αυτό που λέω είναι ότι μέχρι τον κανονισμό του Vectoring, η εταιρεία δεν είχε καμία υποχρέωση να παρέχει υπηρεσία σε συγκεκριμένο χρονικό διάστημα. Όλοι είμαστε χαμένοι. Αυτή κι εμείς.

----------


## ASFE

Και όταν ανοιξε αυτό το νημα ημουν πολύ αισιόδοξος...Τωρα 80 σελιδες μετα μια κατηφεια...

----------


## jkoukos

Είναι το ότι εμφανίσθηκε η ανυπομονησία. Πολλές περιοχές έχουν φάει το βόδι και μένει μόνο η ουρά. Θυμάμαι ακριβώς αυτό έγραφα πριν από χρόνια, όταν στις πρώτες περιοχές ξεκίνησε το VDSL από καμπίνα και είχε συμπληρωθεί το 5-6μηνο και μερικοί απορούσαν γιατί δεν έγινε και στην δική τους. Λίγες μέρες αργότερα ερχόταν η ανάσταση. Και φαντάσου ότι ακόμη δεν μπήκε ο Οκτώβρης όπου θα ξεκαθαρίσει το τοπίο του τι μέλει γενέσθαι και πως θα πάνε τα πράγματα.

----------


## Zarko

> Και όταν ανοιξε αυτό το νημα ημουν πολύ αισιόδοξος...Τωρα 80 σελιδες μετα μια κατηφεια...


Χαχά, η αλήθεια πάντως φίλε ASFE είναι ακριβώς αυτή που περιγράφει ο jkoukos. Μέχρι την έλευση του VDSL Vectoring *δεν υπήρχε απολύτως καμία χρονική δέσμευση* για την παροχή υπηρεσίας VDSL από την μεριά των παρόχων. Στην περίπτωσή μας και στην Αλυσίδα που μας ενδιαφέρει, η καταληκτική ημερομηνία είναι Q4/2017, δηλαδή μέχρι 31-12-2017. 

Αν φτάσουμε στα Χριστούγεννα και δεν έχουμε ενεργοποιηθεί στο VDSL Vectoring, θα αρχίσουμε βέβαια να βρίζουμε ομαδικά τον Καλογρίτσα!  :Razz: 

Στο μεταξύ όμως, θα μπορούμε να δούμε ποιες θα είναι και αν θα υπάρξουν καθυστερήσεις στο Περιστέρι, που ολόκληρο έχει δεσμευτική ημερομηνία για τα τέλη του Σεπτέμβρη. Μη ξεχνάς ότι είναι ο μεγαλύτερος δήμος της χώρας και με τον μεγαλύτερο αριθμό καμπινών, στις 370. Όλο το βάρος φαίνεται να έχει πέσει αυτή τη περίοδο στο Περιστέρι, με τα συνεργεία να κάνουν αγώνα δρόμου...

----------


## GeorgeH

> Χαχά, η αλήθεια πάντως φίλε ASFE είναι ακριβώς αυτή που περιγράφει ο jkoukos. Μέχρι την έλευση του VDSL Vectoring *δεν υπήρχε απολύτως καμία χρονική δέσμευση* για την παροχή υπηρεσίας VDSL από την μεριά των παρόχων. Στην περίπτωσή μας και στην Αλυσίδα που μας ενδιαφέρει, η καταληκτική ημερομηνία είναι Q4/2017, δηλαδή μέχρι 31-12-2017. 
> 
> Αν φτάσουμε στα Χριστούγεννα και δεν έχουμε ενεργοποιηθεί στο VDSL Vectoring, θα αρχίσουμε βέβαια να βρίζουμε ομαδικά τον Καλογρίτσα! 
> 
> Στο μεταξύ όμως, θα μπορούμε να δούμε ποιες θα είναι και αν θα υπάρξουν καθυστερήσεις στο Περιστέρι, που ολόκληρο έχει δεσμευτική ημερομηνία για τα τέλη του Σεπτέμβρη. Μη ξεχνάς ότι είναι ο μεγαλύτερος δήμος της χώρας και με τον μεγαλύτερο αριθμό καμπινών, στις 370. Όλο το βάρος φαίνεται να έχει πέσει αυτή τη περίοδο στο Περιστέρι, με τα συνεργεία να κάνουν αγώνα δρόμου...


Μα θα φτάσουν Χριστούγεννα χωρίς να έχει δοθεί Vectoring στο εν λόγω ΑΚ γιατί η προθεσμία αυτή, όπως έχει ήδη γραφεί και από τον Κούκο(τ)ς, αφορά αποκλειστικά την κατασκευή της καμπίνας και των υποδομών NGA και όχι την εμπορική παροχή της υπηρεσίας, η οποία λογικά θα δοθεί μεταγενέστερα - δλδ σε κάθε Quarter θα πρέπει εύλογα να προστεθεί το αντίστοιχο διάστημα μέχρι την ενεργοποίηση και διάθεση. Εκτός και αν μόλις δοθεί το πράσινο φως από EETT τότε όλα κυλίσουν πιο γρήγορα για όλους.

----------


## jkoukos

Το Περιστέρι δεν είμαι ο μεγαλύτερος δήμος, αλλά το μεγαλύτερο αστικό κέντρο. Ο μεγαλύτερος δήμος είναι των Αθηναίων αλλά έχει 10 αστικά κέντρα.
Θεωρώ ότι μέχρι τα μέσα Οκτώβρη θα έχουμε νεώτερα από το μέτωπο και μετά τις 20 (που ζητά ενημέρωση η ΕΕΤΤ) θα ξεκαθαρίσει η σημερινή ομίχλη.

----------


## GeorgeH

> Το Περιστέρι δεν είμαι ο μεγαλύτερος δήμος, αλλά το μεγαλύτερο αστικό κέντρο. Ο μεγαλύτερος δήμος είναι των Αθηναίων αλλά έχει 10 αστικά κέντρα.


+1. 
Μόνο που ενώ είναι ο μεγαλύτερο δήμος στα χαρτιά, στην ουσία αποτελείται από πολλές περιοχές που θα μπορούσαν να είναι standalone δήμοι. Όπως και να έχει αυτό είναι μια φιλολογική κουβέντα και η ουσία είναι αυτό που έγραψες.

----------


## m1john

> Και όταν ανοιξε αυτό το νημα ημουν πολύ αισιόδοξος...Τωρα 80 σελιδες μετα μια κατηφεια...


Ο Έλληνας στην κόλαση
«Ένας Έλληνας πεθαίνει και φτάνει στη ρεσεψιόν της Κόλασης. Ο υπάλληλος του ανακοινώνει ότι επειδή είναι υπήκοος χώρας-μέλους της Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης, μπορεί να διαλέξει μία από τις κολάσεις των χωρών-μελών.
Σκέφτεται λίγο και αποφασίζει να πάει στη Γερμανική:

- «Οργανωμένη χώρα», λέει, «τόσα χρόνια στην Ελλάδα, τι κατάλαβα από οργάνωση και υπηρεσίες; Mου βγάλανε το λάδι. Τουλάχιστον, ας...
πάρω μυρωδιά του τι σημαίνει Ευρώπη, έστω και στην κόλαση».
Φτάνει λοιπόν μπροστά στην πύλη της γερμανικής κόλασης. Μαύρο μάρμαρο, καλογυαλισμένο, σιδερένια πύλη, και ψηλά γράφει με μεγάλα γράμματα ΚΟΛΑΣΗ στα γερμανικά. Χτυπάει. Του ανοίγει ένας άψογα ντυμένος υπάλληλος και τον ρωτά τι θέλει.

- «Να δω πώς είναι», του απαντά εκείνος.
- «Ούτε να το σκέφτεστε κύριε!», του απαντά ο υπάλληλος! «Όλη την ημέρα μας δέρνουνε με κάτι τεράστια μαστίγια και το βράδυ μας βάζουν σε κάτι τεράστια βαρέλια γεμάτα σκατά!!! Φρίκη! Φρίκη! Εγώ σας λέω να μη μείνετε».
Όπου φύγει-φύγει ο Έλληνας.

Στη συνέχεια δοκιμάζει τις υπόλοιπες κολάσεις, τα ίδια. Έτσι απογοητευμένος, καταφεύγει στην έσχατη λύση, την ελληνική κόλαση! Φτάνει λοιπόν έξω από την πύλη. Μία πύλη εγκαταλειμμένη, βρώμικη, όπου στο ψηλότερο σημείο της υπάρχει με μεγάλα φωσφορίζοντα γράμματα η λέξη ΚΟΛΑΣΗ. Το Κ και το Λ μάλιστα, δεν ανάβουν γιατί έχουν καεί τα λαμπάκια. Έτσι η επιγραφή γράφει ΟΑΣΗ.
- «Ελληνική ανοργανωσιά...», μουρμουρίζει.
Όσο πλησιάζει, ακούει κάτι περίεργους θορύβους... Μοιάζουν με μουσική. Πλησιάζει περισσότερο. Η μουσική πλέον ακούγεται ολοκάθαρα. Μπουζούκια, μπαγλαμάδες κλπ. Χτυπάει... Του ανοίγει ένας τύπος κρατώντας μία μπουκάλα στο χέρι, τύφλα στο μεθύσι, και τον ρωτά τι θέλει.

- «Ήρθα να δω πώς είναι», του λέει και βάζει το κεφάλι του μέσα.
Τραπέζια, πολύ κάπνα, κάτι γκόμενες χορεύουν πάνω στα τραπέζια τσιφτετέλια, νταούλια... Γενικώς, μπάχαλο.
Τρελαίνεται ο τύπος:

- «Καλά ρε φίλε, τι γίνεται εδώ;»
- «Aσε φίλε, χάλια!», του λέει ο μεθυσμένος. «Η κατάσταση είναι δραματική εδώ πέρα. Μας δέρνουν όλη μέρα με κάτι τεράστια μαστίγια και το βράδυ μας βάζουν σε κάτι τεράστια βαρέλια με σκατά.
- «Πλάκα μου κάνεις;;;», απαντάει ο πεθαμένος. «Εδώ πίνετε και γλεντάτε!»
- «Εεε, ξέρεις πώς είναι μωρέ εδώ στην Ελλάδα... Τη μία δεν έχουμε σκατά, την άλλη χαλάνε τα μαστίγια...

----------


## MIKU

χαχαχαχαχα έτσι ακριβώς!

----------


## voithostyrempora2

> Καλά κράτα εσύ την εναλλακτικότερη όλων Forthnet, και να δεις πόσο "αχτύπητο" θα είναι το remote NAS.


Ο πατέρας βλέπει αδιαλλείπτως Superleague (φανατικός βάζελος γαρ), οπότε η Nova είναι μονόδρομος , οπότε αναγκαστικά κουμπώνει με Forthnet για να βγαινει καλή τιμή. Δεν πάει τόσο άσχημα όσο νομίζεις πάντως. Ασε που στο ξενοδοχείο (άλλο Αστικό Κέντρο στην Κω) έχουμε μία γραμμη ΟΤΕ και μία γραμμη Forthnet (διαφορετικοί ISP's για λόγους redundancy) και πάνε περίπου το ίδιο (το βασικό μας bottleneck είναι η οπτική ίνα που είναι ποντισμένη στο Αιγαίο μεχρι το Λαύριο), αλλά με τον ΟΤΕ να εχει διπλή τμή. Τη γραμμη ΟΤΕ τη δώσαμε στους πελάτες μόνο και τη γραμμή Forthnet την εχουμε εμεις για το LAN μας για να είμαστε physically differentiated. Αλλά είμαστε offtopic.

----------


## kotsis

«να υποβάλει στην ΕΕΤΤ και στους παρόχους επικαιροποιημένη
πληροφορία σχετικά με το δίκτυο πρόσβασης, σύμφωνα με την λίστα
του Παραρτήματος 2 σημείο Α, καθώς και πρόβλεψη για τις υπαίθριες
καμπίνες ενεργού εξοπλισμού ανά ΑΚ, για την ανάπτυξη VDSL των
οποίων η ενεργοποίηση είναι προγραμματισμένη εντός του επόμενου
οκταμήνου»
2) «Επιπλέον δηλώνει σε ποια από τα ανωτέρω ΑΚ επιθυμεί να
αναπτύξει τεχνολογία VDSL vectoring εντός των επόμενων 31 μηνών1
,
αναφέροντας αναλυτικά τους υπαίθριους κατανεμητές καλωδίων και τις
υπαίθριες καμπίνες ενεργού εξοπλισμού καθώς και το τρίμηνο
ενεργοποίησής τους.»
8 Μηνες ενεργοποιηση VDSL 31 για 
 Vectoring

----------


## jkoukos

@kotsis, ότι και να παραθέτεις η ουσία και η πραγματικότητα δεν αλλάζει. Το μέρος του κειμένου που παραθέτεις είναι από τη σχετική απόφαση της ΕΕΤΤ, που του ορίζει στο αρχικό στάδιο τι πληροφορίες θέλει να της στείλει.

Του λέει λοιπόν ότι έχεις ήδη αναβαθμίσει σε VDSL Χ χιλιάδες καμπίνες σε όλη την χώρα από το 2012, τις οποίες στη συνέχει θα αναβαθμίσεις σε Vectoring εντός 31 μηνών (Παράρτημα2). Προκειμένου να έχω εικόνα ώστε να ζητήσω και από τους άλλους παρόχους αντίστοιχο Παράρτημα, δώσε μου πληροφορίες σε ποια αστικά κέντρα προτίθεσαι να αναβαθμίσεις και πόσες από αυτές τις καμπίνες σε VDSL στο επόμενο 8μηνο, ώστε να εξαιρεθούν από τους άλλους παρόχους.
Ο ΟΤΕ λοιπόν στέλνει μόνο γι' αυτές το Παράρτημα 3, για ~6500 καμπίνες τις οποίες ταυτόχρονα τις βάζει και στο Παράρτημα 2 που αφορά τον αναλυτικό προγραμματισμό του Vectoring.

Έρχεται τελικά η ΕΕΤΤ και εγκρίνει τον προγραμματισμό αποφασίζοντας τα επόμενα βήματα του ΟΤΕ, αλλά σε αυτά δεν υπάρχει πουθενά νύξη για την ενεργοποίηση της υπηρεσίας, παρά μόνο την κατασκευή/αναβάθμιση των καμπίνων. Και όπως εξήγησα πολλάκις, είναι αυτονόητο εφόσον αυτή θα γίνει σε μελλοντική απόφαση.
Επίσης το ότι μια καμπίνα δεν ενεργοποιείται λόγω αδυναμίας τροφοδοσίας, δεν είναι αμέλεια ή πρόβλημα του ΟΤΕ, αλλά δημόσιου οργανισμού.

----------


## kotsis

3. Επιβάλλει στην ΟΤΕ ΑΕ την υποχρέωση να αναβαθμίσει σε αρχιτεκτονική
NGA το σύνολο των υπαίθριων καμπινών των ΑΚ που αναφέρονται στο
Παράρτημα 3 της παρούσας μέχρι και την 6η Οκτωβρίου 2017. Υπαίτια μη
υλοποίηση από την ΟΤΕ ΑΕ της εν λόγω υποχρέωσης συνιστά παράβαση
της κείμενης νομοθεσίας ηλεκτρονικών επικοινωνιών η οποία δύναται να
επισύρει τις προβλεπόμενες, από την κείμενη νομοθεσία, διοικητικές
κυρώσεις, συμπεριλαμβανομένης της λήψης ασφαλιστικών μέτρων,
σύμφωνα με τις διατάξεις του άρθρου 77 του Ν. 4070/2012, όπως ισχύε

----------


## GeorgeH

> 3. Επιβάλλει στην ΟΤΕ ΑΕ την υποχρέωση να *αναβαθμίσει σε αρχιτεκτονική
> NGA* το σύνολο των υπαίθριων καμπινών των ΑΚ που αναφέρονται στο
> Παράρτημα 3 της παρούσας μέχρι και την 6η Οκτωβρίου 2017. Υπαίτια μη
> υλοποίηση από την ΟΤΕ ΑΕ της εν λόγω υποχρέωσης συνιστά παράβαση
> της κείμενης νομοθεσίας ηλεκτρονικών επικοινωνιών η οποία δύναται να
> επισύρει τις προβλεπόμενες, από την κείμενη νομοθεσία, διοικητικές
> κυρώσεις, συμπεριλαμβανομένης της λήψης ασφαλιστικών μέτρων,
> σύμφωνα με τις διατάξεις του άρθρου 77 του Ν. 4070/2012, όπως ισχύε


Για αναβάθμιση γράφει, όχι για ενεργοποίηση ή εμπορική διάθεση υπηρεσίας για τις KV του παραρτήματος 3.

----------


## kotsis

> Για αναβάθμιση γράφει, όχι για ενεργοποίηση ή εμπορική διάθεση υπηρεσίας για τις KV του παραρτήματος 3.


«να υποβάλει στην ΕΕΤΤ και στους παρόχους επικαιροποιημένη
πληροφορία σχετικά με το δίκτυο πρόσβασης, σύμφωνα με την λίστα
του Παραρτήματος 2 σημείο Α, καθώς και πρόβλεψη για τις υπαίθριες
καμπίνες ενεργού εξοπλισμού ανά ΑΚ, για την ανάπτυξη VDSL των
οποίων η ενεργοποίηση είναι προγραμματισμένη εντός του επόμενου
οκταμήνου»

----------


## emeliss

kotsis, κουράζεις. Αυτό που παραθέτεις ξανά και ξανά δεν αφορά την υποχρέωση ενεργοποίησης υπηρεσίας σε κερδισμένη περιοχή vectoring.

----------


## rozak

Εγώ καταλαβαίνω ότι, ενώ το πνεύμα της απόφασης είναι να ενεργοποιηθούν οι καμπίνες και να προσφέρονται υπηρεσίες από αυτές, σκόπιμα είναι γραμμένο έτσι ώστε να αφήνεται παραθυράκι για να καλυφθούν καθυστερήσεις σαν αυτές που βλέπουμε, πχ δεν έχουν ακόμα ηλεκτροδοτηθεί.

Είναι αλήθεια ότι η αναβάθμιση σε αρχιτεκτονική NGA προϋποθέτει την ηλεκτροδότηση και την παροχή υπηρεσίας. Αλλιώς ποια η διαφορά με το να αλλάξεις απλά τα "κουτιά" στα καφάο;

Δυστυχώς όμως εδώ είναι Ελλάδα, με αποτέλεσμα ο ΟΤΑ να δαπανά εκατομμύρια τα οποία απαξιώνονται σιγά σιγά, χωρίς να εισπράττει τίποτα από την επένδυσή του.

Ελπίζω να ασκηθεί η κατάλληλη πίεση στον ΔΕΔΗΕ ώστε να ολοκληρωθεί το έργο. Περιμέναμε τόσα χρόνια με το adsl των 10 μεγαμπίτ. Λίγο έμεινε ακόμα...

----------


## ThReSh

Τι να κάνει κι ο ΔΕΔΔΗΕ όταν ο "διάσημος" εργολάβος του τον κρεμάει έτσι?

----------


## cyberten

Έχω κάνει μια ερώτηση στο https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...25#post6239225

που νομίζω ότι δεν έχει απαντηθεί.

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Τι να κάνει κι ο ΔΕΔΔΗΕ όταν ο "διάσημος" εργολάβος του τον κρεμάει έτσι?


Να σπάσει το έργο σε 3 εργολαβίες για να έχει backup
Βέβαια νοοτροπία δημοσίου έχει
Και που να πάνε και στα δικαστήρια

----------


## ASFE

Οκ καταλαβα το λαθος μου.
Νομιζα οτι οι ημερομηνιες στο εξελακι στην 1η σελιδα αφορουσαν ΕΝΕΡΓΟΠΟΙΗΣΗ υπηρεσιας..

----------


## jkoukos

> Έχω κάνει μια ερώτηση στο https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...25#post6239225
> 
> που νομίζω ότι δεν έχει απαντηθεί.


Δεν την είδες;

----------


## ThReSh

> Να σπάσει το έργο σε 3 εργολαβίες για να έχει backup
> Βέβαια νοοτροπία δημοσίου έχει
> Και που να πάνε και στα δικαστήρια


Μπορεί?

----------


## Zarko

> Να σπάσει το έργο σε 3 εργολαβίες για να έχει backup
> Βέβαια νοοτροπία δημοσίου έχει
> Και που να πάνε και στα δικαστήρια


Πιστεύω ότι τώρα πια είναι πολύ αργά, θα "λουστούμε" τον Καλογρίτσα μέχρι τέλους, θέλουμε δεν θέλουμε. Αφενός θα είχαμε πολύ μεγαλύτερες καθυστερήσεις από αυτές που βλέπουμε τώρα, εάν ο ΔΕΔΔΗΕ καταργούσε τη σύμβαση με τον Τοξότη. Θα έπρεπε να κηρυχτεί νέος διαγωνισμός και αυτό από μόνο του θα σήμαινε καθυστέρηση πολλών μηνών.

Αλλά ας υποθέσουμε ότι ο ΔΕΔΔΗΕ είχε σπάσει αρχικά το έργο της ηλεκτροδότησης των καμπινών στην Αθήνα σε τρία κομμάτια. Τίποτα δεν θα εμπόδιζε τον Τοξότη να διεκδικήσει και να τα κερδίσει και τα τρία, εκτός κι αν η σύμβαση προέβλεπε υποχρεωτικά τρεις διαφορετικούς ανάδοχους, μια και η τακτική του είναι γνωστή. Χτυπάει τα έργα σε τιμές κάτω του κόστους ουσιαστικά, με αποτέλεσμα να κερδίζει πάντα, μια και ο νόμος είναι σαφής. Ένα μέρος της χασούρας αυτής πιθανώς την κάλυπτε με την άπλετη χρηματοδότηση από την Τράπεζα Αττικής, με το συνολικό δανεισμό του να ξεπερνάει τα 110 εκατομμύρια ευρώ. 

Και φαντάζομαι ότι καταλαβαίνετε όλοι ποιοι θα πληρώσουν αυτά τα 110 εκατομμύρια ευρώ, αν σε λίγο καιρό ακούσουμε την "κανονιά"...  :Razz:

----------


## cyberten

> Δεν την είδες;


Το είδα αλλά δεν κατάλαβα ότι ήταν για εμένα  :Whistle: , συγγνώμη!

----------


## Hetfield

Οι εναλλακτικοι δειχνουν οτι ετοιμαζονται σιγα σιγα για Vectoring -  τα πλανα wholesales ετοιμαζονται (μενει να μαθουμε τιμες).

Η Vodafone μεσω VDSL θα δινει
30/3, 50/5 και 100/10

Η WIND μεσω VDSL/G.Fast/xPON θα δινει
30/3, 50/5, 100/10, 200/20 και 300/30

Τα παραπανω ειναι μονο για μεταπωληση σε αλλους παροχους
http://www.vodafone.gr/portal/w-nga
https://www.wind.gr/gr/wind/gia-tin-...es-ip-peering/

----------


## ThReSh

Μιζέρια τα uploads...

----------


## emeliss

> Μιζέρια τα uploads...


Τα απολύτως νόμιμα, 10%.

----------


## pankostas

> Τα απολύτως νόμιμα, 10%.


Όχι νομιμα. Λάθος κάνεις. 
Τα απολύτως ελάχιστα που τους υποχρεώνει η ΕΕΤΤ. 
Αναμενόμενο! Γιατί πίστευε κάποιος ότι θα έδιναν περισσότερο?

----------


## emeliss

Το ίδιο λέμε.

----------


## pankostas

Το ίδιο μάλλον εννοούσες, αλλά διάβασα "νομιμα", και κατάλαβα ότι μόνο 10% μπορούν να δώσουν νόμιμα , και όχι παραπάνω.

----------


## ThReSh

> Τα απολύτως νόμιμα, 10%.


Δεν αλλάζει το γεγονός ότι είναι μίζερα...

----------


## emeliss

> Δεν αλλάζει το γεγονός ότι είναι μίζερα...


Και εγώ ήθελα παραπάνω αλλά...

----------


## uncharted

> Δεν αλλάζει το γεγονός ότι είναι μίζερα...


Το νομιμο ειναι και ηθικο...

----------


## emeliss

Καπιταλισμός και ηθική. Μεγάλη συζήτηση (ή εξαιρετικά σύντομη).

----------


## ThReSh

> Και εγώ ήθελα παραπάνω αλλά...


Αλλά κάποιος σε αποτρέπει από το να λες μίζερα/τσιγκούνικα/ΓΤΠΚ κτλπ?

----------


## emeliss

> Αλλά κάποιος σε αποτρέπει από το να λες μίζερα/τσιγκούνικα/ΓΤΠΚ κτλπ?


Κανένας. Είναι ανούσιοι χαρακτηρισμοί για μένα. Αφού όμως περιγράφουν αυτό που αισθάνεσαι, εσύ μπορείς να τους χρησιμοποιείς όσο θες.

----------


## ThReSh

Αφού πήρα την άδεια, ησύχασα...

----------


## emeliss

Off Topic


		Φίλε μου, δεν ασχολήθηκα εγώ με το ποιες εκφράσεις χρησιμοποιείς. Εσύ ασχολήθηκες με το ποιες δεν χρησιμοποιώ εγώ.

----------


## ASFE

Για καποιους απο εμας ομως με το 0,8 και 0,9 τα 10 θα ειναι οαση.

Και πιο μετα θα ερθουν και μεγαλυτερα νουμερα λογικα.

----------


## ThReSh

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Φίλε μου, δεν ασχολήθηκα εγώ με το ποιες εκφράσεις χρησιμοποιείς. Εσύ ασχολήθηκες με το ποιες δεν χρησιμοποιώ εγώ.



Ναι δεν ασχολήθηκες, γι' αυτό κάλυψες για άλλη μια φορά τον αγαπημένο σου ΟΤΕ.  :Razz: 




> Για καποιους απο εμας ομως με το 0,8 και 0,9 τα 10 θα ειναι οαση.
> 
> Και πιο μετα θα ερθουν και μεγαλυτερα νουμερα λογικα.


Αν κρίνω από τις επιλογές/πακέτα στα 30 και 50Mbps, αμφιβάλω, εκτός αν εννοείς ότι θα δώσουν μεγαλύτερο upload σε ακόμα μεγαλύτερα πακέτα download...

----------


## emeliss

Ρε ThReSh, σήμερα γράφεις ότι να'ναι. 
Για ποιον ΟΤΕ μιλάς; Για τα up των εναλλακτικών ήταν το post. Ποιον υπερασπίστηκα; Χαμηλά έγραψα ότι είναι και στο ελάχιστο νόμιμο. Επειδή δεν χρησιμοποιώ τις εκφράσεις που εσυ θες (ΓΤΠΚ, μίζερα, τσιγκουνιά) βγάζεις δικά σου αυθαίρετα συμπεράσματα.

----------


## ThReSh

Ναι ενώ ο ΟΤΕ θα βάλει διαφορετικά, άσε που είμαστε στο topic του ΟΤΕ.

Η "δικαιολογία" ότι είναι το ελάχιστο νόμιμο τι νόημα έχει? Αλλάζει το γεγονός ότι είναι μίζερο? 

Κι ο βασικός μισθός (ή η κατώτατη σύνταξη) το ελάχιστο νόμιμο είναι, αλλά αν είναι τόσο χαμηλός είναι μίζερος. Αν στο έλεγε όμως κάποιος αυτό σαν επιχείρημα τι θα απάνταγες ειδικά αν το έπαιρνες εσύ?

Και να πεις ότι προσφέρουν επιλογή να αυξήσεις σημαντικά το upload με κάποιος κόστος (χωρίς να πας σε μεγαλύτερο download) να το καταλάβω, αλλά ούτε αυτό δεν κάνουν.

Ας μου έλεγες καλύτερα δεν θέλουν να χάσουν πελάτες από τα πανάκριβα πακέτα...

----------


## emeliss

Οκ, πες από την αρχή, κάνω διαγώνια ανάγνωση σήμερα γιατί δεν την παλεύω και τελειώνει εκεί.

----------


## ThReSh

> κάνω διαγώνια ανάγνωση


Η ελάχιστη νόμιμη είναι...

----------


## cyberten

Βλέπω ότι οι δύο ανταγωνιστές Vodafone-Wind έχουν ανακοινώσει τις ταχύτητες χονδρικής πρόσβασης για ενοίκιο από λοιπούς Π.Υ. των NGA δικτύων τους αλλά όχι τιμές (όπως ο ΟΤΕ άλλωστε). Υπάρχει περίπτωση να είναι στα σπάργανα ένα νέο καρτέλ (με εναρμονισμένες τιμές παντού);;;

----------


## nnn

Οι τιμές θα πρέπει να εγκριθούν από την ΕΕΤΤ, μέχρι τότε δεν είναι ανακοινώσιμες. Τα σκαψίματα και οι καμπίνες στοιχίζουν, ο τζάμπας πέθανε, μην περιμένουμε 50+ με τιμή στα 20€ πλέον.

----------


## Hetfield

> Οι τιμές θα πρέπει να εγκριθούν από την ΕΕΤΤ, μέχρι τότε δεν είναι ανακοινώσιμες. Τα σκαψίματα και οι καμπίνες στοιχίζουν, ο τζάμπας πέθανε, μην περιμένουμε 50+ με τιμή στα 20€ πλέον.


Ακριβως αυτο.
Βεβαια, καλο θα ηταν τουλαχιστον για τα entry πακετα (30/3) να υπαρχει μια ευνοικη τιμη.

----------


## nnn

> Ακριβως αυτο.
> Βεβαια, καλο θα ηταν τουλαχιστον για τα entry πακετα (30/3) να υπαρχει μια ευνοικη τιμη.


Σωστά,μια τιμή στα 30€ entry level, μάλλον είναι λογική. Όχι με τζάμπα τηλεφωνία όμως, ίσως με κάποιον πεπερασμένο χρόνο ομιλίας.

----------


## lewton

Θα προτιμούσα να έχουν όλοι την ίδια ακριβώς τιμή για τα πακέτα χονδρικής τους για τις ίδιες ταχύτητες.
Πχ να δώσουν όλοι 30/3 και 50/5 στην ίδια τιμή, για παραπάνω ανάλογα με το αν επιτρέπει η τεχνολογία.
Ο ανταγωνισμός καλό είναι να υπάρχει στη λιανική. Στη χονδρική δεν προσφέρει κάτι μιας και δεν έχει ο καταναλωτής επιλογή να αλλάξει πάροχο χονδρικής. 
Επομένως αν δε θέλουμε να φτάσουμε στο σημείο να λένε "θα σας χρεώνουμε τόσο αν μένετε εκεί, αλλά τόσο αν μένετε πιο πέρα", καλό θα είναι να εναρμονίσουν πλήρως τις τιμές χονδρικής. Πάντα υπό την εποπτεία της ΕΕΤΤ.

----------


## emeliss

Δεν θα είναι μακρυά οι τιμές χονδρικής, τουλάχιστον σε ότι αφορά το VDSL. Στο FTTH θα δούμε (σε σχέση με τα πακέτα VDSL). Μικρές διαφορές απορροφούνται από την λιανική εύκολα.

Ίδιες τιμές θα είχαμε σύμφωνα με την διαδικασία αν δεν είχε ολκληρωθεί ο κοστολογικός έλεγχος και έβγαιναν εμπορικά. Τότε θα έμπαιναν copy paste οι τιμές χονδρικής του ΟΤΕ.

----------


## cyberten

Επισυνάπτω ένα χρήσιμο απόσπασμα από άρθρο σχετικά με το πότε θα αποκαλυφθούν οι τιμές για συνδέσεις Vectoring & NGA : 

"Το τρίτο δεκαήμερο του Νοεμβρίου, σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες, οι εταιρείες ΟΤΕ, Vodafone και Wind, οι οποίες επενδύουν στην αναβάθμιση των δικτύων τους στο πλαίσιο του Κανονισμού της ΕΕΤΤ (Εθνική Επιτροπή Τηλεπικοινωνιών και Ταχυδρομείων) για το vectoring θα ανακοινώσουν ταυτόχρονα τις νέες αναβαθμισμένες υπηρεσίες σύνδεσης στο Διαδίκτυο, δηλαδή ταχύτητες σύνδεσης 50, 100 και 200 Mbps, οι οποίες θα είναι εμπορικά διαθέσιμες σταδιακά στις περιοχές που οι τρεις εταιρείες θα ολοκληρώνουν το δίκτυο NGA. Τις υπηρεσίες αυτές δύναται να τις διαθέτουν στους συνδρομητές τους, αγοράζοντας χονδρική από τις εταιρείες που δημιουργούν τα NGA και οι Forthnet και Cyta."

Πηγή: http://www.infocom.gr/2017/09/18/nga...n-agora/40999/

----------


## George98

Έχει μέλλον λοιπόν .. Ας αναβαθμίσουν τα Καφάο στην ώρα τους τουλάχιστον

----------


## Aligator21

Να κάνω 1-2 ερωτησούλες;

Από την στιγμή που ένα παλιού τύπου καφάο αναβαθμιστεί με του νέου τύπου :
1. Πόσο καιρό περίπου παίρνει για να ενεργοποιηθεί; Είναι άμεση;
2. Για τους κατόχους απλής aDSL σύνδεσης θα αλλάξει κάτι προς το καλύτερο; Και προς το καλύτερο δεν είναι μόνο η αύξηση της ταχύτητας, αλλά ίσως και η σταθερότητα;

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Hetfield

> Να κάνω 1-2 ερωτησούλες;
> 
> Από την στιγμή που ένα παλιού τύπου καφάο αναβαθμιστεί με του νέου τύπου :
> 1. Πόσο καιρό περίπου παίρνει για να ενεργοποιηθεί; Είναι άμεση;
> 2. Για τους κατόχους απλής aDSL σύνδεσης θα αλλάξει κάτι προς το καλύτερο; Και προς το καλύτερο δεν είναι μόνο η αύξηση της ταχύτητας, αλλά ίσως και η σταθερότητα;
> 
> Ευχαριστώ


1. Οχι, πρεπει να ρευμαδοτηθει πρωτα (πραγμα το οποιο δεν ειναι κι οτι πιο ευκολο). Αφου γινει κι αυτο, μετα απο λιγες μερες μπορει να λειτουργησει.
2. Πρακτικα οχι, adsl θα συνεχιζεις να παιρνεις απο το ΑΚ αντι για το καφαο (πλην ελαχιστων εξαιρεσεων οπου υπηρχαν σοβαρα προβληματα).  Βεβαια, οσο θα περναει ο καιρος οι παροχοι θα αρχισουν να σπρωχνουν τους πελατες για VDSL συνδεσεις (ειτε προσφεροντας παραπλησιες ταχυτητες adsl στην ιδια τιμη, ειτε μειωνοντας τις τιμες sto elaxisto για τις entry level ταχυτητες VDSL).

----------


## Aligator21

Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις, αλλά έχω μια τελευταία απορία
Η συνδεσμολογία (χοντρικά στο μυαλό μου) παλιά ήταν ως εξής : από την πολυκατοικία πχ έφευγαν ένα σωρό ζεύγη καλωδίων --> ΚΑΦΑΟ --> σε κάποιο κομβικό σημείο --> ΑΚ (όλα αυτά με καλώδιο χαλκού)
Τώρα με του νέου τύπου δεν είναι : πολυκατοικία πχ έφευγαν ένα σωρό ζεύγη καλωδίων --> ΚΑΦΑΟ --> με οπτική ίνα σε κάποιο κομβικό σημείο --> ΑΚ με οπτική ίνα.

Σωστά; και το λέω αυτό γιατί εδώ βλέπω πως ξηλώνουν τα παλιά καφαο και τα νέα που βάζουν ενώνουν το ένα με το άλλο με οπτική ίνα.

Εάν λοιπόν ισχύει αυτό που είπα πιο πάνω και έχεις πχ ενα προβληματικό ζεύγος καλωδίου από το ΑΚ μέχρι το ΚΑΦΑΟ σου, δεν λύνεται αυτομάτως το πρόβλημα αυτό;

----------


## jkoukos

Όπως τα γράφεις είναι οι συνδεσμολογίες. Η μόνη διαφορά είναι ότι από την οικοδομή μας δεν πάει το καλώδιο απ' ευθείας στην καμπίνα, αλλά συνδέεται εναέρια ή υπόγεια με ένα μεγαλύτερο καλώδιο, που ξεκινά από την καμπίνα και μοιράζεται σε περισσότερα μικρότερα, στην περιοχή που καλύπτει περνώντας συγκεκριμένους δρόμους.
Ναι, αν το προβληματικό τμήμα είναι μεταξύ KV και A/K, με την οπτική ίνα θα επιλυθεί το θέμα. Μην ξεχνάς όμως ότι από την καμπίνα μέχρι το σπίτι μας, εξακολουθεί να υφίσταται το ίδιο χάλκινο καλώδιο με τα όποια τυχόν προβλήματα.

----------


## nkapsa

εάν ακούγεται θόρυβος από το καφάο, δηλαδή λειτουργούν οι ανεμιστήρες σημαίνει ότι έχει πάρει ρεύμα ή μπορεί και να χρειάζεται και κάτι άλλο για να λειτουργήσει?

----------


## jkoukos

Το ότι έχει πάρει ρεύμα είναι θετικό και δείχνει ότι κοντοζυγώνει η ώρα, αλλά δεν σημαίνει ότι απαραίτητα είναι έτοιμη η καμπίνα για να μπει σε υπηρεσία.

----------


## sweet dreams

> εάν ακούγεται θόρυβος από το καφάο, δηλαδή λειτουργούν οι ανεμιστήρες σημαίνει ότι έχει πάρει ρεύμα ή μπορεί και να χρειάζεται και κάτι άλλο για να λειτουργήσει?


Θόρυβος από την καμπίνα που ανήκω ακούγεται από τα τέλη Ιουλίου αλλά διαθεσιμότητα για VDSL από τον Οκτώβριο (.... και βλέπουμε...).

----------


## cyberten

Το σημαντικό είναι ότι στο Vectoring φαίνεται θα δουμε και ταχύτητες με 200Mbps...

----------


## apostolt

> Το σημαντικό είναι ότι στο Vectoring φαίνεται θα δουμε και ταχύτητες με 200Mbps...


Αληθεια πως θα δουμε 200/20, ας πουμε της Wind, οταν το modem ηδη γραφει maximum δυνατη ταχυτητα 99/32 και το καφαο ειναι απενατι απο την πολυκατοικια?
Μια αλλαγη του πρωτοκολλου συνδεσης αρκει?

----------


## jkoukos

Το 99/32 είναι με το σημερινό σκέτο VDSL. Στο VDSL Vectoring όταν ενεργοποιηθεί, θα δείχνει πολύ μεγαλύτερη μέγιστη ταχύτητα.
Αυτό είναι το μεγάλο του πλεονέκτημα, αφού στην ίδια γραμμή (άρα απόσταση από το DSLAM) αυξάνεται δραματικά η ταχύτητα που μπορεί να συγχρονίσει.

----------


## arj

Τα καλά νεα της ημέρας από την Κω! Μετά από πολύμηνη αναμονή να πάρει ρεύμα το KV (ήταν έτοιμο αρχές καλοκαιριού από τον ΟΤΕ) την προηγούμενη πέμπτη ενεργοποιήθηκε. Σαββάτο βγήκε εμπορικά όπου έγινε και η αίτηση και σήμερα από το μεσημέρι συγχρονίζω στα ~22200 fast path ή ~24900 interleaved. Επέλεξα το fast για καλύτερα pings.

----------


## uncharted

> Αληθεια πως θα δουμε 200/20, ας πουμε της Wind, οταν το modem ηδη γραφει maximum δυνατη ταχυτητα 99/32 και το καφαο ειναι απενατι απο την πολυκατοικια?
> Μια αλλαγη του πρωτοκολλου συνδεσης αρκει?


Με VDSL2 35b.

----------


## emeliss

> Το σημαντικό είναι ότι στο Vectoring φαίνεται θα δουμε και ταχύτητες με 200Mbps...


Δεν νομίζω αλλά θα φανεί. Τα βήματα που έδωσε η Wind δεν ταιριάζουν με τα απαραίτητα βήματα για FTTC σύμφωνα με τον κανονισμό αλλά με FTTB.

----------


## nkapsa

από όταν συνδέθηκε με ρεύμα, μετά πόσο καιρό πήρες vdsl?
εμένα έχει ρεύμα 15 μέρες περίπου.

----------


## jimmyl

> από όταν συνδέθηκε με ρεύμα, μετά πόσο καιρό πήρες vdsl?
> εμένα έχει ρεύμα 15 μέρες περίπου.


Δεν υπαρχει στανταρ χρονος , αναλογα τον προγραμματισμο, σε εμενα εχει ρευμα απο τα μεσα Μαη , αλλα υπηρεσια απο Οκτωβριο και μετα με βαση το προγραμμα

----------


## ASFE

Καμπινα 148 Αλυσιδας κορδελα εργα δεδδηε σημερα!!

----------


## tiatrou

Και εμένα στην *Κω*, τώρα που έκανα δοκιμή από το site του ΟΤΕ, μου βγάζει ότι *υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα VDSL*, ενώ μεχρι πριν 10 μέρες έβγαζε μήνυμα ότι το VDSL είναι μη διαθέσιμο στην περιοχή σας.

----------


## pankostas

Σε εμένα Φεβρουάριο άλλαξαν καμπίνα,  Μάιο έδωσαν ρεύμα, Ιούλιο διαθεσιμότητα.

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> Σε εμένα Φεβρουάριο άλλαξαν καμπίνα,  Μάιο έδωσαν ρεύμα, Ιούλιο διαθεσιμότητα.


Σ' εμάς στο χωριό, Μάιο πέρασαν οπτική ίνα, Μάιο έβαλαν καμπίνα, Μάιο έβαλαν ρεύμα, αρχές Σεπτέμβρη έβγαλε διαθεσιμότητα...  :Blink:  

Το χωριό ανήκει στο Δήμο Σπάρτης και η καμπίνα μπήκε τον ίδιο καιρό που γίνονταν στην πόλη, εργασίες για Vectoring (πρέπει να έχουν τελειώσει τώρα).

----------


## ASFE

Σε μας Μαρτιο αλλαξαν καμπινα και περασαν οπτικη. Μεχρι εκει :Laughing:

----------


## Zarko

> Σε μας Μαρτιο αλλαξαν καμπινα και περασαν οπτικη. Μεχρι εκει



Η δική σου καμπίνα ήταν από τις τελευταίες που μπήκαν στην Αλυσίδα, μπορεί και να ήταν η τελευταία.  :Razz: 

Η δική μου μπήκε τον Γενάρη...  :Very angry:

----------


## voithostyrempora2

> Τα καλά νεα της ημέρας από την Κω! Μετά από πολύμηνη αναμονή να πάρει ρεύμα το KV (ήταν έτοιμο αρχές καλοκαιριού από τον ΟΤΕ) την προηγούμενη πέμπτη ενεργοποιήθηκε. Σαββάτο βγήκε εμπορικά όπου έγινε και η αίτηση και σήμερα από το μεσημέρι συγχρονίζω στα ~22200 fast path ή ~24900 interleaved. Επέλεξα το fast για καλύτερα pings.





> Και εμένα στην *Κω*, τώρα που έκανα δοκιμή από το site του ΟΤΕ, μου βγάζει ότι *υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα VDSL*, ενώ μεχρι πριν 10 μέρες έβγαζε μήνυμα ότι το VDSL είναι μη διαθέσιμο στην περιοχή σας.


Ευχάριστες εξελίξεις στο νησί  :One thumb up:  . Εμένα το πατρικό μου στην περιοχή της Κανάρη στον μεν ΟΤΕ το βγαζει πλέον ότι παίρνει εως 50 Mbps, αλλά σε HOL, Wind και Forthnet βγαζει μη διαθεσιμο το VDSL  :Thinking:  . Λογικά δεν εχουν ενημερωθεί ακόμα τα συστήματα των εναλλακτικών.

Χαιρετίσματα από την Ολλανδία στο νησί  :Smile:  .

----------


## jkoukos

Ο αδελφός μου στο Ψαλίδι της Κω, έχει περίπου 10 μέρες VDSL από καμπίνα και είδε το φως το αληθινό!

----------


## adiS

> Ο αδελφός μου στο Ψαλίδι της Κω, έχει περίπου 10 μέρες VDSL από καμπίνα και είδε το φως το αληθινό!



κάπως έτσι δηλαδή!

----------


## arj

> Και εμένα στην *Κω*, τώρα που έκανα δοκιμή από το site του ΟΤΕ, μου βγάζει ότι *υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα VDSL*, ενώ μεχρι πριν 10 μέρες έβγαζε μήνυμα ότι το VDSL είναι μη διαθέσιμο στην περιοχή σας.


Απότι μου είπαν τα παιδιά από τον ΟΤΕ δεν περίμεναν να έρθει το ρεύμα για να κάνουν τις ρυθμίσεις και τις δοκιμές τους. Έκανα τη δουλειά με εφεδρική τροφοδοσία. Και μόλις έδωσε το πράσινο φως η ΔΕΗ (ή όπως λέγεται) σε 2-3 μέρες ανοίξαν διαθεσιμότητα. Αλλά μέχρι να το δώσει..

- - - Updated - - -




> Ευχάριστες εξελίξεις στο νησί  . Εμένα το πατρικό μου στην περιοχή της Κανάρη στον μεν ΟΤΕ το βγαζει πλέον ότι παίρνει εως 50 Mbps, αλλά σε HOL, Wind και Forthnet βγαζει μη διαθεσιμο το VDSL  . Λογικά δεν εχουν ενημερωθεί ακόμα τα συστήματα των εναλλακτικών.
> 
> Χαιρετίσματα από την Ολλανδία στο νησί  .


Στην Κανάρη και τη γύρω περιοχή έχει πολύ πυκνή κάλυψη από KV στα πρώτυπα (σχεδόν) της Αθήνας και των άλλων μεγάλων πόλεων. Οπότε ταχύτητες κοντά στα 50Mbps είναι σχεδόν σίγουρες. Σχετικά με τους εναλλακτικούς άγνωστο το πότε θα πάρουν διαθεσιμότητα. Ίσως ο ΟΤΕ θα το καθυστερήσει όσο μπορεί για ίδιο όφελος. Πάντως επαρχεία, καλύτερα ΟΤΕ πιστεύω και ας είναι λίγο πιο ακριβός καθώς η τεχνική υποστήριξη είναι πολύ πιο άμεση

----------


## pankostas

Στη δική μας καμπίνα μετά από 10-15 μέρες έδωσαν διαθεσιμότητα οι εναλλακτικοί.

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

Ενεργοποιήθηκαν και μέσα στη Σπάρτη οι καμπίνες του ΟΤΕ (έργο Vectoring).  :Smile:

----------


## arj

Sorry για το off topic αλλά σημαντικό ρόλο στο συγχρονισμό της vdsl μου σε υψηλότερα επίπεδα έπαιξε η απομόνωση των επιπλέον πριζών του σπιτιού. Μετά από υπόδειξη τεχνικού του ΟΤΕ η μοναδική ενεργή πρίζα μέσα στο σπίτι είναι η κεντρική (που επικοινωνεί απευθείας με την εισαγωγη). Ο συγχρονισμός, σε fast path πάντα, από τα 22500 ανέβηκε στα 29900! Μιλάμε για σπίτι 10ετίας με utp καλωδιώσεις.

Αν έχετε θέμα με τις ταχύτητες σας αξίζει πιστεύω μια δοκιμή.

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Sorry για το off topic αλλά σημαντικό ρόλο στο συγχρονισμό της vdsl μου σε υψηλότερα επίπεδα έπαιξε η απομόνωση των επιπλέον πριζών του σπιτιού. Μετά από υπόδειξη τεχνικού του ΟΤΕ η μοναδική ενεργή πρίζα μέσα στο σπίτι είναι η κεντρική (που επικοινωνεί απευθείας με την εισαγωγη). Ο συγχρονισμός, σε fast path πάντα, από τα 22500 ανέβηκε στα 29900! Μιλάμε για σπίτι 10ετίας με utp καλωδιώσεις.
> 
> Αν έχετε θέμα με τις ταχύτητες σας αξίζει πιστεύω μια δοκιμή.


Να μας συστήσεις τον ηλεκτρολόγο   :Razz:

----------


## SlotKiller

Και η Καρδιτσα απο Δευτερα (18/09/17).
Σε 27 ωρες μετα την αιτηση ειχα 50αρι απο καμπινα στο γραφειο χωρις να αλλαξω τιποτα. Περιμενα να μου πουν αναγκαστικη μεταβαση Voip. Ευτυχως οχι! Σε εκείνη την περιπτωση θα μετεφερα την τηλεφωνια σε cyta λογω 3cx κεντρου και θα κρατουσα μονο ιντερνετ στον οτε.

Το σπιτι μου εχει 2 ενεργες καμπινες στα 100μ & 120μ, αλλα ειμαι συνδεδεμενος σε ενα ξεκαρφωτο καφαο 350μ απο το σπιτι το οποιο δεν ειναι σε καμια φαση αναβαθμισης. Δυστυχως δεν γινεται να μου δωσουν απο αλλη καμπινα με τιποτα.

Υ/Γ: Το ρευμα στην καμπινα του γραφειου μπηκε μολις στις 20-25/08, δηλαδη λιγοτερο απο μηνα

----------


## tigra23

Τα VDSL KV γύρω από το σπίτι μου (4 σε ακτινα 200 μέτρων) πήραν μπρος επιτέλους μιας και η ΔΕΗ αποφάσισε να τα συνδέσει, μεταξύ αυτών και το ΚV που είναι συνδεμένο με την πολυκατοικία μας. Τις ίνες τις είχαν περάσει από τον Ιούνιο. Δυστυχώς όμως δεν βλέπω τίποτα ούτε στους εναλλακτικούς, ούτε στον ΟΤΕ. Οι καμπίνες είναι στο project vectoring αλλά από ότι θυμάμαι είχαν διορία Q4 και όχι Q3 οπότε ο Θεός και η μοίρα μας για το πότε θα δεησουν να μας δώσουν VDSL.

----------


## pankostas

> Τα VDSL KV γύρω από το σπίτι μου (4 σε ακτινα 200 μέτρων) πήραν μπρος επιτέλους μιας και η ΔΕΗ αποφάσισε να τα συνδέσει, μεταξύ αυτών και το ΚV που είναι συνδεμένο με την πολυκατοικία μας. Τις ίνες τις είχαν περάσει από τον Ιούνιο. Δυστυχώς όμως δεν βλέπω τίποτα ούτε στους εναλλακτικούς, ούτε στον ΟΤΕ. Οι καμπίνες είναι στο project vectoring αλλά από ότι θυμάμαι είχαν διορία Q4 και όχι Q3 οπότε ο Θεός και η μοίρα μας για το πότε θα δεησουν να μας δώσουν VDSL.


Πότε έδωσαν ρεύμα? Επειδή πήρε ρεύμα η καμπίνα , δεν σημαίνει ότι την επόμενη μέρα θα σωθεί και διαθεσιμότητα!
Έχει αναφερθεί σε προηγούμενα ποστ , ότι μετά μετά την ρευματοδοτηση κάνουν δοκιμές , μετρήσεις κτλ. Οπότε χρειάζεται τουλάχιστον 1 μήνας.

----------


## tigra23

> Πότε έδωσαν ρεύμα? Επειδή πήρε ρεύμα η καμπίνα , δεν σημαίνει ότι την επόμενη μέρα θα σωθεί και διαθεσιμότητα!
> Έχει αναφερθεί σε προηγούμενα ποστ , ότι μετά μετά την ρευματοδοτηση κάνουν δοκιμές , μετρήσεις κτλ. Οπότε χρειάζεται τουλάχιστον 1 μήνας.


Άρχισαν από την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα αλλά πια σχεδόν όλες οι καμπίνες που έχει η πόλη (20-40 κάπου εκεί) έχουν ενεργοποιηθεί. Κρίμα που θέλει και άλλο καιρό. Ξέρει κανείς αν το vdsl από τις καμπίνες πιο profil θα είναι; Δηλαδή θα είναι vectoring profil εξαρχής;

----------


## Raven84

Σε ολες τις γυρω απο εμενα καμπινες της περιοχης μου ξεκινησε ο Τοξοτης το σκαψιμο.

Σε αυτην που ανηκω τιποτα.Παιζει κανα ρολο που ειναι κολλητα σε κολωνα της ΔΕΗ αρα μηπως δεν χρειαζετε σκαψιμο για την συνδεση;


Και επι του γενικοτερου:Εσκαψαν μια φορα οταν αλλαξαν τις καμπινες και ξανασκαβουν τωρα για το ρευμα.Χαμενα resources οσο δεν παει...

----------


## ASFE

Αυτο σκεφτομουν Raven. Αντι να δουλευουν μαζι Οτε και Τοξοτης με ενα σκαψιμο τωρα γινεται αυτο!!

----------


## jkoukos

> Σε 27 ωρες μετα την αιτηση ειχα 50αρι απο καμπινα στο γραφειο χωρις να αλλαξω τιποτα. Περιμενα να μου πουν αναγκαστικη μεταβαση Voip. Ευτυχως οχι! Σε εκείνη την περιπτωση θα μετεφερα την τηλεφωνια σε cyta λογω 3cx κεντρου και θα κρατουσα μονο ιντερνετ στον οτε.


Γιατί να μεταφέρεις την τηλεφωνία στην Cyta, αφού το ίδιο μπορείς να κάνεις και με αυτή του ΟΤΕ, μεταφέροντάς την στο PBX;

Υπόψη ότι δεν μπορείς να έχεις μόνο Internet (Naked DSL) σε μια γραμμή χωρίς τηλεφωνία. Κάνοντας φορητότητα μεταφέρεις τον τηλεφωνικό αριθμό και την όποια DSL σύνδεση (ή αυτή καταργείται).
Το μόνο που μπορείς να έχεις είναι Internet+τηλεφωνία, αλλά χωρίς προπληρωμένο χρόνο ομιλίας (τα γνωστά προγράμματα κλήσεων), όπου κάθε κλήση χρεώνεται επιπλέον στο πάγιο της γραμμής.

----------


## SlotKiller

Για τον φιλο που αναρωτιεται για το προφιλ που δινουν τωρα ειναι το 17a. Αυτο που ειχαν απο παλια δλδ και οχι vectoring.

@jkoukos:
Εχω 2 γραμμες σε dual wan firewall. 1 οτε & 1 cyta annex M.
Η δευτερη μπηκε γιατι υποσχεθηκαν vdsl, εμεινε για αυξηση του upload και για testing του voip της.

Επειδη θελω 3 καναλια φωνης, μεσω 3cx, με τον οτε δεν γινεται ακομα. Τεχνικος μου ειπε οτι θα βαλει αντιστοιχο προγραμμα και ο οτε στο μελλον. Οποτε του ειπα... τοτε.... θα​... το γυρισουμε σε voip.

Το plan b ηταν να μεινει μονο ο αρθμος fax/security στο voip speedport 2i & max speed vdsl. Οι βασικοι τηλεφωνικοι αριθμοι και εξερχομενες κλησεις στην cyta σε επαγγελματικο με προπληρωμενα αστικα...

Πανω στους χαλκους που ειχα ηδη δλδ.

----------


## fotismantzoros

Ξέρει κανείς κάτι για Σάμο;

----------


## JOHNMORE

> Sorry για το off topic αλλά σημαντικό ρόλο στο συγχρονισμό της vdsl μου σε υψηλότερα επίπεδα έπαιξε η απομόνωση των επιπλέον πριζών του σπιτιού. Μετά από υπόδειξη τεχνικού του ΟΤΕ η μοναδική ενεργή πρίζα μέσα στο σπίτι είναι η κεντρική (που επικοινωνεί απευθείας με την εισαγωγη). Ο συγχρονισμός, σε fast path πάντα, από τα 22500 ανέβηκε στα 29900! Μιλάμε για σπίτι 10ετίας με utp καλωδιώσεις.
> 
> Αν έχετε θέμα με τις ταχύτητες σας αξίζει πιστεύω μια δοκιμή.


σωστός ο τεχνικός!

----------


## Zus

Για Παγκράτι - Καλλιμαρμαρο ξέρει κανείς τίποτα?

----------


## Iris07

Χμμ.. μάλλον έκανε μικρή αύξηση στις τιμές για 24 η Cosmote..

https://www.cosmote.gr/eshop/browse/...4-Mbps/_/N-819

Ακόμη έχουν τα 4-άρια..

Η πλάκα είναι ότι το φτηνό 24άρι (που συνήθως είναι 12άρι..) έχει ίδια τιμή με το 30 VDSL.. 
αλλά δεν υπάρχει να το βάλουν όλοι!!

----------


## africa

> Χμμ.. μάλλον έκανε μικρή αύξηση στις τιμές για 24 η Cosmote..
> 
> https://www.cosmote.gr/eshop/browse/...4-Mbps/_/N-819
> 
> Ακόμη έχουν τα 4-άρια..
> 
> Η πλάκα είναι ότι το φτηνό 24άρι (που συνήθως είναι 12άρι..) έχει ίδια τιμή με το 30 VDSL.. 
> αλλά δεν υπάρχει να το βάλουν όλοι!!


Το 50άρι στα 38.Ε συμφέρει αυτή τη περίοδο η να περιμένουμε αν θα πέσει όταν βγει η 100άρα?

----------


## Iris07

Η μόνη καλή ευκαιρία εφόσων θέλουμε OTE, είναι τώρα το φθηνό πακέτο 30 VDSL στα 28 .. 
έχει και ειδική σήμανση Super Offer!!  :Razz: 
https://www.cosmote.gr/eshop/browse/...DSL-30/_/N-81k

Πιστεύω το έβαλε ο OTE για να σε πιάσει με 24 μήνες συμβόλαιο μέχρι να βγουν τα νέα..

Τώρα βέβαια εάν θέλεις να μιλάς πολύ στο σταθερό.. ή καίγεσαι για ταχύτητα.. όπως βλέπω η διαφορά στο επόμενο πακέτο ανάμεσα σε 30 και 50 είναι 1 ευρώ.. οπότε πας για 50..

Βέβαια βάζοντας τώρα φθηνό πακέτο πας σε ακριβότερο όποτε θες..

----------


## adiS

Τι σου κάνει το marketing. Για να φαίνεται ωραία η τιμή του 30άρι

27,9€ αλλά Οι τιμές *δεν* συμπεριλαμβάνουν το Τέλος Συνδρομητών Σταθερής Τηλεφωνίας 5% του άρθρου 55 του Ν.4389/2016.

Στο 50άρι όμως

37,28€ Οι τιμές συμπεριλαμβάνουν ΦΠΑ 24% και Τέλος Συνδρομητών Σταθερής Τηλεφωνίας 5% του άρθρου 55 του Ν.4389/2021

Έχουν κάνει και λάθος για τον νόμο Ν.4389/20*21* στην 50άρα, είναι πολύ μπροστά έχουν βάλει και μελλοντικούς.

----------


## africa

Λέτε να πέσει κι άλλο η 50άρα στους επόμενους 1-2 μήνες η να προλάβουμε τώρα μη τυχών και ανέβει?

----------


## anthip09

Το πιθανότερο, κατά την άποψη μου, τίποτα από τα 2. Θεωρώ ότι κάπου εκεί στα 35ε θα παίζει, σαν επίσημος τιμοκατάλογος τουλάχιστον. Όταν μετά από κάποιους μήνες/χρόνια μειωθεί η τιμή του vectoring, τότε ναι μοιραία θα πέσει και η 50αρα. Εξάλλου όλο και κάποια ανακοίνωση αυξήσεων θα βγάλει και ο ΟΤΕ, οπότε θα χουμε την ευκαιρία για επαναδιαπραγμάτευσξ της τιμής  :Razz:

----------


## jimmyl

Με την ελευση του vectoring μαλλον σταθερη η τιμη της και ισως με ταση μειωσης

----------


## voithostyrempora2

Αρα μέχρι αυριο το απόγευμα, όταν και εκπνέει η τελευταία εργάσιμη ημερα του 2017 Q3, πρέπει να ενεργοποιηθουν κάτι χιλιάδες KV's ;

 :Razz:

----------


## sdikr

> Αρα μέχρι αυριο το απόγευμα, όταν και εκπνέει η τελευταία εργάσιμη ημερα του 2017 Q3, πρέπει να ενεργοποιηθουν κάτι χιλιάδες KV's ;



Μερικές σελίδες πιο πίσω πάλι γίνεται η ίδια συζήτηση,  δεν λεεί για λιανική η ανάθεση

----------


## voithostyrempora2

Φτουσου, λάθος ειδοποιηση έβαλα στο κινητό.

 :Razz: 

(και τζάπα χάρηκα  :Razz:  )

----------


## sdikr

> Φτουσου, λάθος ειδοποιηση έβαλα στο κινητό.
> 
> 
> 
> (και τζάπα χάρηκα  )


Όπως όλοι μας  :Crying:

----------


## jkoukos

> Φτουσου, λάθος ειδοποιηση έβαλα στο κινητό.
> 
> 
> 
> (και τζάπα χάρηκα  )


Βάλε άλλη ειδοποίηση για τις 20 Οκτώβρη.  :Razz: 
Είναι η καταληκτική ημερομηνία που ο ΟΤΕ πρέπει να ενημερώσει την ΕΕΤΤ, σε ποιες καμπίνες έχει ολοκληρώσει την αναβάθμιση σύμφωνα με τον προγραμματισμό.

----------


## ASFE

Αρχιζουν και οι βροχες και τα σκαψιματα μενουν πισω πφφ
 :Crying:

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

*Προχωρά και η τρίτη ανάθεση του Vectoring*

Τη Γ’ Φάση της Πρώτης Ανάθεσης περιοχών για την ανάπτυξη δικτύου VDSL Vectoring ενέκρινε η Ολομέλεια της ΕΕΤΤ (Εθνικής Επιτροπής Τηλεπικοινωνιών και Ταχυδρομείων).

Ενδιαφέρον να αναλάβουν επιπλέον περιοχές για υλοποίηση δικτύων πρόσβασης νέας γενιάς (NGA) εκδήλωσαν ο ΟΤΕ και η Wind.

----------


## k.m.

> Αρχιζουν και οι βροχες και τα σκαψιματα μενουν πισω πφφ


To internet θα πάει νερακι

----------


## africa

Τι γίνεται με αυτή τη 30άρα? σήμερα ο ΟΤΕ τη δίνει με 34,83 από 28κάτι..
Ασανσέρ οι τιμές της!

----------


## Andreaslar

> Τι γίνεται με αυτή τη 30άρα? σήμερα ο ΟΤΕ τη δίνει με 34,83 από 28κάτι..
> Ασανσέρ οι τιμές της!


εχουν ενσωματώσει τους επιπλέον φόρους κ τέλη.

----------


## pantelis

Και κοίτα να δεις που όταν κάποτε δούμε χαρά στα χέρια μας δεν θα μας αφήνει η τσέπη μας να ολοκληρωθεί . Άρε άτιμη κοινωνία που άλλους τους ανεβάζεις και άλλους τους κατεβάζεις.

----------


## kotsis

Αλλαζει το ρουτερ με το vdsl;

----------


## panoc

Μια ερωτηση, στο Α/Κ Σκαγιοπουλειου (Πατρα) εχουν μπει καμπινες παντου πλην των καφαο που ειναι περιμετρικα 400-500 μετρα απο το κεντρο.
Αυτα δε θα αλλαχτουν ποτε με καμπινες ωστε να υπαρχει και vectoring ?

----------


## jkoukos

Στον κανονισμό προβλέπεται ότι δεν θα αλλαχθούν οι καμπίνες έως 550 μέτρα περιμετρικά του αστικού κέντρου. Αν αλλάξει κάτι μετά από χρόνια δεν είναι γνωστό. Πάντως ισχύει παντού στην Ευρώπη αυτός ο περιορισμός.
Και αυτό γίνεται για να μην αλληλοεπηρεάζονται οι συνδέσεις Vectoring με τις άλλες των DSLAM που έχουν όλοι οι πάροχοι στο κέντρο.

----------


## panoc

Οποτε απο εκει που ημουν τυχερος που ειχα απο τους πρωτους vdsl απο A/K γινομαι παντελως ατυχος γιατι δε θα δω ποτε κατι πανω απο 50αρα...

----------


## jkoukos

Οι πρώτοι έσονται έσχατοι!

----------


## emeliss

Όχι απαραίτητα. Τα KV που είναι κοντά στο κέντρο θα είναι πρώτης τάξης ευκαιρία για να γίνουν FTTH. Αρκεί βέβαια να το δουν από αυτή την σκοπιά και οι ISP.

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Όχι απαραίτητα. Τα KV που είναι κοντά στο κέντρο θα είναι πρώτης τάξης ευκαιρία για να γίνουν FTTH. Αρκεί βέβαια να το δουν από αυτή την σκοπιά και οι ISP.


Και οι ιδιοκτήτες των πολυκατοικιών   :Razz:

----------


## jkoukos

> Όχι απαραίτητα. Τα KV που είναι κοντά στο κέντρο θα είναι πρώτης τάξης ευκαιρία για να γίνουν FTTH. Αρκεί βέβαια να το δουν από αυτή την σκοπιά και οι ISP.


Σωστά, αλλά όπως λες ακόμη δεν υπάρχει τίποτα, οπότε πάμε για μετά από τουλάχιστον 2 (και αν) χρόνια.

----------


## marcus1

> Και οι ιδιοκτήτες των πολυκατοικιών


Θα μπορούσε να υπάρξει μια νομοθετική ρύθμιση γι'αυτό, όπως (νομίζω) υπήρξε και για τις παροχές φυσικού αερίου;

Αλήθεια, έχει αλλάξει ο οικοδομικός κανονισμός να υπάρχει πρόβλεψη για οπτικές σε κάθε νέα πολυκατοικία; (όσες λίγες τέλος πάντων κτίζονται πια). Δεν θα ήταν και τίποτα ιδιαίτερα ακριβό, και θα συμμάζευε πολύ τη διασύνδεση, έτσι δεν είναι;

Μια ερώτηση με την ευκαιρία για να κλείσω το λίγο off topic. Οι οπτικές στην πολυκατοικία σημαίνουν ένα κουτάκι για κάθε χρήστη, ή ενα κεντρικό κουτί; Και υπάρχει διαφορά ανάμεσα στην συνδεσμολογία που θα ακολουθήσει η vodafone και η wind, σε όσα δώσουν, και εκείνην της inalan πχ?

----------


## uncharted

Και FTTB μια χαρα ειναι με 100αρι VDSL2 αρχικα, με δυνατοτητα αναβαθμισης σε G.Fast (500-1000 Mbps) σε λιγα χρονια. miniDSLAM στην εσκαλιτ και παροχη τηλετροφοδοσιας απο τα modems (αν υπαρχει "θεμα" με τα κοινοχρηστα).

Δεν χρειαζεται να σκαψουν ολη την πολυκατοικια αν δεν υπαρχει λογος.

----------


## jkoukos

> Θα μπορούσε να υπάρξει μια νομοθετική ρύθμιση γι'αυτό, όπως (νομίζω) υπήρξε και για τις παροχές φυσικού αερίου;
> 
> Αλήθεια, έχει αλλάξει ο οικοδομικός κανονισμός να υπάρχει πρόβλεψη για οπτικές σε κάθε νέα πολυκατοικία; (όσες λίγες τέλος πάντων κτίζονται πια). Δεν θα ήταν και τίποτα ιδιαίτερα ακριβό, και θα συμμάζευε πολύ τη διασύνδεση, έτσι δεν είναι;


Ο εν ισχύ κανονισμός εσωτερικών ηλεκτρολογικών εγκαταστάσεων, προβλέπει για όλα τα νέα κτίρια τις νέες τεχνολογίες. Είναι σε προσχέδιο νομοθετική ρύθμιση που σύντομα (?) θα ισχύσει, όπου θα κανονίζει τι θα γίνει με τις παλαιότερες οικοδομές που δεν έχουν την προβλεπόμενη εγκατάσταση. Κάτι αντίστοιχο με το φυσικό αέριο.

----------


## marcus1

> Ο εν ισχύ κανονισμός εσωτερικών ηλεκτρολογικών εγκαταστάσεων, προβλέπει για όλα τα νέα κτίρια τις νέες τεχνολογίες. Είναι σε προσχέδιο νομοθετική ρύθμιση που σύντομα (?) θα ισχύσει, όπου θα κανονίζει τι θα γίνει με τις παλαιότερες οικοδομές που δεν έχουν την προβλεπόμενη εγκατάσταση. Κάτι αντίστοιχο με το φυσικό αέριο.


Πολύ θετικό αυτό. Υπάρχουν ιδιοκτήτες σε εντελώς σαπισμένες πολυκατοικίες, με σκασμένες βαφές, αποκολλημμένους σοβάδες που αρνούνται να συναινέσουν να βάλει οπτικές κάποιος γείτονας γιατί θα τους χαλάσει την μόστρα (του... ετοιμόρροπου) το κουτάκι

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Ο εν ισχύ κανονισμός εσωτερικών ηλεκτρολογικών εγκαταστάσεων, προβλέπει για όλα τα νέα κτίρια τις νέες τεχνολογίες. Είναι σε προσχέδιο νομοθετική ρύθμιση που σύντομα (?) θα ισχύσει, όπου θα κανονίζει τι θα γίνει με τις παλαιότερες οικοδομές που δεν έχουν την προβλεπόμενη εγκατάσταση. Κάτι αντίστοιχο με το φυσικό αέριο.


Σε πολλές υπαρχει και το σκάψιμο στην πρασιά ή ο πρόσθετος σωλήνας /σωλήνες

Με το αέριο γίνεται το έλα να δεις

Βάζει ο αποπάνω χωρίς να ενημερώσει κανένα (γιατί αλλιώς δεν θάβαζε) αλλά μετά θέλει χαρτί με την συναίνεση του αποκάτω, ο οποίος δεν ρωτήθηκε και τα στυλώνει. Αν δε του έχουν τρυπήσει και το μπαλκόνι, οι σωλήνες ξηλώνονται, ακολουθούν άλλη διαδρομή, κλείνουν την τρύπα στο μπαλκόνι και μετά δίδεται συγκατάθεση του αποκάτω.

Πρόσφατα σε πολυκατοικία που έχουν βάλει 2, προσπάθησε να βάλει και τρίτος.
Ευτυχώς το συνεργείο ήρθε Σάββατο και τον πήραν πρέφα γιατί ο τύπος ήθελε να τρυπήσει κολώνα της πυλωτής  :Razz:

----------


## AlexTselikas

Καλημερα σας,
Ο ΟΤΕ εχει εγκταστασει καινουργια καμπινα VDSL(vectoring) κοντα στο σπιτι των γονιων μου.Ρωτησε ο πατερας μου εναν φιλο του που δουλευει για τον ΟΤΕ και λεει οτι μονο ο ΟΤΕ θα παρεχει υπηρεσιες απο αυτην την καμπινα.Ισχυει?Δν θα μπορει η Vodafone να αγορασει χονδρικη,οπως παντα?

----------


## adiS

> Οποτε απο εκει που ημουν τυχερος που ειχα απο τους πρωτους vdsl απο A/K γινομαι παντελως ατυχος γιατι δε θα δω ποτε κατι πανω απο 50αρα...


Χιουμοριστικά 


Off Topic


		θα γυρίσει ο τρόχος θα **** και ο *αργός*

----------


## Pokas

> Καλημερα σας,
> Ο ΟΤΕ εχει εγκταστασει καινουργια καμπινα VDSL(vectoring) κοντα στο σπιτι των γονιων μου.Ρωτησε ο πατερας μου εναν φιλο του που δουλευει για τον ΟΤΕ και λεει οτι μονο ο ΟΤΕ θα παρεχει υπηρεσιες απο αυτην την καμπινα.Ισχυει?Δν θα μπορει η Vodafone να αγορασει χονδρικη,οπως παντα?


Αν θέλει μπορεί, ίσως κάτι άλλο εννοούσε ο φίλος του πατέρα σου. Είναι υποχρεωμένος ο ΟΤΕ απο την ΕΕΤΤ να παρέχει χονδρική, εφόσον του ζητηθεί.

----------


## sweet dreams

> Ο εν ισχύ κανονισμός εσωτερικών ηλεκτρολογικών εγκαταστάσεων, προβλέπει για όλα τα νέα κτίρια τις νέες τεχνολογίες. Είναι σε προσχέδιο νομοθετική ρύθμιση που σύντομα (?) θα ισχύσει, όπου θα κανονίζει τι θα γίνει με τις παλαιότερες οικοδομές που δεν έχουν την προβλεπόμενη εγκατάσταση. Κάτι αντίστοιχο με το φυσικό αέριο.


Γιάννη, μια χαρά με τους κανονισμούς και τις νομοθετικές ρυθμίσεις, να δούμε που θα βρεις ηλεκτρολόγους να ξέρουν να συμπεριφέρονται σωστά στις οπτικές ίνες, εδώ μετά από τόσα χρόνια και δεν έχουν μάθει οι περισσότεροι ότι τα UTP δεν είναι ΝΥΑ και ΝΥΜ, τα τραβάνε, τα τσακίζουν, τα διπλώνουν και γενικά κάνουν ότι μπορούν για να τα διαλύσουν.
Να μην πάμε βέβαια στο θέμα της όδευσης και πως πρέπει να γίνει, χωρίς γωνίες, κ.λ.π., τα βλέπω δύσκολα τα πράγματα.

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Γιάννη, μια χαρά με τους κανονισμούς και τις νομοθετικές ρυθμίσεις, να δούμε που θα βρεις ηλεκτρολόγους να ξέρουν να συμπεριφέρονται σωστά στις οπτικές ίνες, εδώ μετά από τόσα χρόνια και δεν έχουν μάθει οι περισσότεροι ότι τα UTP δεν είναι ΝΥΑ και ΝΥΜ, τα τραβάνε, τα τσακίζουν, τα διπλώνουν και γενικά κάνουν ότι μπορούν για να τα διαλύσουν.
> Να μην πάμε βέβαια στο θέμα της όδευσης και πως πρέπει να γίνει, χωρίς γωνίες, κ.λ.π., τα βλέπω δύσκολα τα πράγματα.


Υπάρχουν ήδη, δεν έχεις ψάξει αρκετά

Ηλεκτρολόγος ινολόγος και οινολόγος προσφέρει τις υπηρεσίες του, φιλικές τιμές

----------


## sweet dreams

> Υπάρχουν ήδη, δεν έχεις ψάξει αρκετά
> 
> Ηλεκτρολόγος ινολόγος και οινολόγος προσφέρει τις υπηρεσίες του, φιλικές τιμές


 :Laughing: 

Θα κυκλοφορήσει νέα ειδικότητα, ο Ινάς.

----------


## marcus1

Το πρώτιστο πρόβλημα είναι η θεσμοθέτηση κανονισμών για παλιές οικοδομές.

Όλες οι πόλεις έχουν το πρόβλημα, ειδικά καθώς η ανέγερση νέων οικοδομών έχει παγώσει, αλλά οι μεγάλες πολύ περισσότερο. Ειδική περίπτωση η Θεσσαλονίκη που είναι πολύ χειρότερη από την -ήδη προβληματική- Αθήνα στο θέμα. Η μέση ηλικία πολυκατοικίας στην Θεσσαλονίκη πρέπει να είναι η υψηλότερη όλης της Ελλάδας (πολυκατοικίες τελών δεκαετίας 90 τις διαφημίζουν σαν "νεόδμητες" πράγμα που στην Αθήνα μάλλον θα προκαλούσε γέλια).

----------


## jkoukos

> Γιάννη, μια χαρά με τους κανονισμούς και τις νομοθετικές ρυθμίσεις, να δούμε που θα βρεις ηλεκτρολόγους να ξέρουν να συμπεριφέρονται σωστά στις οπτικές ίνες, εδώ μετά από τόσα χρόνια και δεν έχουν μάθει οι περισσότεροι ότι τα UTP δεν είναι ΝΥΑ και ΝΥΜ, τα τραβάνε, τα τσακίζουν, τα διπλώνουν και γενικά κάνουν ότι μπορούν για να τα διαλύσουν.
> Να μην πάμε βέβαια στο θέμα της όδευσης και πως πρέπει να γίνει, χωρίς γωνίες, κ.λ.π., τα βλέπω δύσκολα τα πράγματα.


Δημήτρη, όπου περαστούν οπτικές ίνες, ο κανονισμός και η προσφορά χοντρικής των παρόχων αναφέρουν ότι θα γίνεται από δικά τους συνεργεία. Μάλιστα υπάρχει πρόβλεψη στο online πληροφοριακό σύστημα για τυχόν αδυναμία εργασιών από διάφορες αιτίες και τι μέλει γενέσθαι.
Όσον αφορά την ηλεκτρολογική εγκατάσταση ενός κτιρίου εξαρχής, εκεί όντως υπάρχει θέμα όπως το αναφέρεις.

----------


## WAntilles

> Ο εν ισχύ κανονισμός εσωτερικών ηλεκτρολογικών εγκαταστάσεων, προβλέπει για όλα τα νέα κτίρια τις νέες τεχνολογίες. Είναι σε προσχέδιο νομοθετική ρύθμιση που σύντομα (?) θα ισχύσει, όπου θα κανονίζει τι θα γίνει με τις παλαιότερες οικοδομές που δεν έχουν την προβλεπόμενη εγκατάσταση. Κάτι αντίστοιχο με το φυσικό αέριο.


Δηλαδή τί;

Έχουν ορίσει π.χ. υποχρεωτικά για κάθε διαμέρισμα:

- καλωδίωση utp cat6 που να συγκλίνουν όλα σε συγκεκριμένο σημείο
- μία υποχρεωτική πρίζα utp cat6 ανά δωμάτιο
- σε δωμάτιο που προορίζεται για χώρο εργασίας (γραφείο) ή για καθιστικό, 3 υποχρεωτικές utp cat6 πρίζες

----------


## jkoukos

Για το πρώτο ερώτημα, ναι. Για τα 2 τελευταία δεν υπάρχει κανένας ορισμός ως προς τις ελάχιστες απαιτούμενες πρίζες, ειδικά σε κατοικίες. Και αυτό δεν υπάρχει πουθενά στον πλανήτη, όπου η απόφαση εξαρτάται από τον ιδιοκτήτη σε συνεργασία με τον πολιτικό μηχανικό ή/και αρχιτέκτονα στην φάση του σχεδιασμού.
Σκοπός των κανονισμών είναι η όποια ηλεκτρολογική εγκατάσταση να ακολουθεί κάποια πρότυπα και όχι που και πόσες τερματικές πρίζες θα μπουν.

----------


## uncharted

> Για το πρώτο ερώτημα, ναι.


Αρα ειναι υποχρεωτικο το UTP (FTTB) και οχι ινα (FTTH)...

----------


## jkoukos

Σε FTTH η ίνα έρχεται μέχρι το διαμέρισμα. Σε FTTB τερματίζει στον κεντρικό κατανεμητή της οικοδομής και από εκεί με UTP μέχρι το διαμέρισμα. Βασικά εξαρτάται τι υλοποίηση θα ακολουθήσει κάθε πάροχος.
Ο κανονισμός αναφέρει ελάχιστη υλοποίηση εγκατάστασης το UTP και τον τρόπο εφαρμογής. Από εκεί και πέρα είναι θέμα ιδιοκτήτη/μηχανικού αν θα περαστεί εξαρχής και οπτική ίνα.
Το ίδιο ισχύει και για άλλα πράγματα. Δεν θέλουν όλοι ηλεκτρικό εσωτερικό θερμοσίφωνο, αλλά αν μπει πρέπει να ακολουθήσει κάποιες προδιαγραφές η ηλεκτρική εγκατάσταση.

----------


## uncharted

> Σε FTTH η ίνα έρχεται μέχρι το διαμέρισμα. Σε FTTB τερματίζει στον κεντρικό κατανεμητή της οικοδομής και από εκεί με UTP μέχρι το διαμέρισμα. Βασικά εξαρτάται τι υλοποίηση θα ακολουθήσει κάθε πάροχος.
> Ο κανονισμός αναφέρει ελάχιστη υλοποίηση εγκατάστασης το UTP και τον τρόπο εφαρμογής. Από εκεί και πέρα είναι θέμα ιδιοκτήτη/μηχανικού αν θα περαστεί εξαρχής και οπτική ίνα.
> Το ίδιο ισχύει και για άλλα πράγματα. Δεν θέλουν όλοι ηλεκτρικό εσωτερικό θερμοσίφωνο, αλλά αν μπει πρέπει να ακολουθήσει κάποιες προδιαγραφές η ηλεκτρική εγκατάσταση.


Το θεμα ειναι σε νεοδμητα κτιρια να μπαινει υποχρεωτικα ινα σε καθε διαμερισμα... για να μην σκαβουν αργοτερα. Κακως δεν υπαρχει σχετικη προβλεψη.

----------


## adiS

Απορία για την συζήτηση που έχετε, τι ισχύει στην Ευρώπη για τα καινούργια σπίτια γνωρίζουμε?

----------


## sdikr

Μήπως να κάναμε ενα νέο νήμα σχετικά;

----------


## slalom

> Για το πρώτο ερώτημα, ναι. Για τα 2 τελευταία δεν υπάρχει κανένας ορισμός ως προς τις ελάχιστες απαιτούμενες πρίζες, ειδικά σε κατοικίες. Και αυτό δεν υπάρχει πουθενά στον πλανήτη, όπου η απόφαση εξαρτάται από τον ιδιοκτήτη σε συνεργασία με τον *πολιτικό μηχανικό ή/και αρχιτέκτονα* στην φάση του σχεδιασμού.
> Σκοπός των κανονισμών είναι η όποια ηλεκτρολογική εγκατάσταση να ακολουθεί κάποια πρότυπα και όχι που και πόσες τερματικές πρίζες θα μπουν.


Και τι δουλεια εχουν αυτοι με τα ασθενη ρευματα????

----------


## jap

Θα ορίσουν απο που θα περάσουν οι τρύπες για τα καλώδια και ποσο μεγάλες θα ειναι.  :Razz:

----------


## jkoukos

> Και τι δουλεια εχουν αυτοι με τα ασθενη ρευματα????


Ορίζουν την χωροθέτηση των πριζών, βάση των αναγκών/επιθυμιών του πελάτη. Ο εγκαταστάτης εφαρμόζει το πλάνο βάσει του κανονισμού.

----------


## africa

Νατα μας πάλι...η 30άρα μόλις έπεσε στα 29,90!
Τρελό ασανσέρ, κάθε βδομάδα και διαφορετική τιμή!!!

----------


## AlexTselikas

Αλλη μια ερωτηση,βαλανε μια σωληνα,δεξια απο την καμπινα που ερχονται καλωδια απο τις αλλες κολωνες τηλεφωνικες.Ειναι επειδη στην περιοχη μου ειναι μεσω κολωνων που ερχονται τα καλωδια?
https://i.imgur.com/mHe6b7V.jpg

----------


## MIKU

Μήπως το καλώδιο έρχεται από την κολώνα της ΔΕΗ;;

----------


## AlexTselikas

Δεν ξερω.Θα ρωτησω τον πατερα μου,δεν μενω πια εκει.

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> Αλλη μια ερωτηση,βαλανε μια σωληνα,δεξια απο την καμπινα που ερχονται καλωδια απο τις αλλες κολωνες τηλεφωνικες.Ειναι επειδη στην περιοχη μου ειναι μεσω κολωνων που ερχονται τα καλωδια?
> https://i.imgur.com/mHe6b7V.jpg


Ο γκρι σωλήνας, έχει καλώδιο ρεύματος για την καμπίνα.

----------


## tiatrou

> Ο γκρι σωλήνας, έχει καλώδιο ρεύματος για την καμπίνα.


+1  :One thumb up:

----------


## chaos38

Μια απλή ερώτηση , όταν ο ΟΤΕ πχ θα δώσει χονδρικη μέσω vectoring....θα διαθέτει το δικτυο ή θα δίνει στην ουσία 
 ΚΑΙ το ίντερνετ? στις άλλες εταιρίες?

----------


## Atheros

> Μια απλή ερώτηση , όταν ο ΟΤΕ πχ θα δώσει χονδρικη μέσω vectoring....θα διαθέτει το δικτυο ή θα δίνει στην ουσία 
>  ΚΑΙ το ίντερνετ? στις άλλες εταιρίες?


Μόνο το δίκτυο. Το ίντερνετ είναι υπόθεση του κάθε παρόχου και των διασυνδέσεων που έχει

----------


## nkapsa

Καλημέρα, ξέρει κανείς μετά από πόσο καιρό περίπου ενεργοποιείται μία καμπίνα από τότε που έχει πάρει ρεύμα? Η δική μου καμπίνα έχει πάρει ρεύμα από τις 20 Αυγούστου και μετά από 1,5 μήνα VDSL τίποτα ακόμα.

----------


## jimmyl

> Καλημέρα, ξέρει κανείς μετά από πόσο καιρό περίπου ενεργοποιείται μία καμπίνα από τότε που έχει πάρει ρεύμα? Η δική μου καμπίνα έχει πάρει ρεύμα από τις 20 Αυγούστου και μετά από 1,5 μήνα VDSL τίποτα ακόμα.


Αναλογα ποτε εχει προγραματιστει να δωσει υπηρεσια

----------


## tiatrou

> Μια απλή ερώτηση , όταν ο ΟΤΕ πχ θα δώσει χονδρικη μέσω vectoring....θα διαθέτει το δικτυο ή θα δίνει στην ουσία 
>  ΚΑΙ το ίντερνετ? στις άλλες εταιρίες?


Εννοείται μόνο το δίκτυο μέχρι το αστικό κέντρο. Αν έδινε και το internet, τότε ο πάροχος τι θα έκανε; Θα έβγαζε τους λογαριασμούς μόνο για να εισπράτει;  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## chaos38

Υπάρχουν πολλές περιπτώσεις που το νετ (ADSL) πχ  το δίνει ο ΟΤΕ πχ σε περιοχές που δεν καλύπτουν άλλες εταιρίες και στην ουσία τιμολογείται ο πελάτης από τον εναλλακτικο παροχο και το νετ το δίνει ο ΟΤΕ...

----------


## sweet dreams

> Υπάρχουν πολλές περιπτώσεις που το νετ (ADSL) πχ  το δίνει ο ΟΤΕ πχ σε περιοχές που δεν καλύπτουν άλλες εταιρίες και στην ουσία τιμολογείται ο πελάτης από τον εναλλακτικο παροχο και το νετ το δίνει ο ΟΤΕ...


 :headscratch:   :Thinking: 

Aφού δεν καλύπτει την περιοχή ο εναλλακτικός, πως θα κάνει συμβόλαιο με τον πελάτη και μετά να τον τιμολογήσει χωρίς συμβόλαιο και για κάτι που δεν παρέχει και το παρέχει άλλος γι' αυτόν;;

----------


## emeliss

> Υπάρχουν πολλές περιπτώσεις που το νετ (ADSL) πχ  το δίνει ο ΟΤΕ πχ σε περιοχές που δεν καλύπτουν άλλες εταιρίες και στην ουσία τιμολογείται ο πελάτης από τον εναλλακτικο παροχο και το νετ το δίνει ο ΟΤΕ...


Το δίκτυο δίνει ο ΟΤΕ από τον πελάτη μέχρι και κάποιο BRAS σε χονδρική. Το internet feed είναι πάντα του εναλλακτικού.

----------


## nikgr

με τη Γ φάση τί γίνεται? Υποτιθεται οτι θα ανακοινώνονταν τον Αύγουστο?

----------


## pantelis

Κατι ειχα διαβασει εδω για τελη οκτωμβριου και μου το επιβεβαιωσε και ενας τεχνικος του οτε που ρωτησα

----------


## tigra23

20 Οκτωβρίου ο ΟΤΕ θα πρέπει να ενημερώσει την ΕΕΤΤ με το τι συμβαίνει.

----------


## sdikr

> Aφού δεν καλύπτει την περιοχή ο εναλλακτικός, πως θα κάνει συμβόλαιο με τον πελάτη και μετά να τον τιμολογήσει χωρίς συμβόλαιο και για κάτι που δεν παρέχει και το παρέχει άλλος γι' αυτόν;;




Off Topic


		μέσω χεγ

----------


## chaos38

> Το δίκτυο δίνει ο ΟΤΕ από τον πελάτη μέχρι και κάποιο BRAS σε χονδρική. Το internet feed είναι πάντα του εναλλακτικού.


Σε συγγενή μου στην Αγοριανη Παρνασσού πχ με δικτυο ΟΤΕ αποκλειστικά και μονο...εκανε συμβολαιο με forthnet πληρώνοντας κάτι παραπάνω...οπως αναφέρει παραπάνω ο Sdikr....

----------


## emeliss

Το ΧΕΓ αφορά μόνο τηλεφωνία. Τι γίνεται. Ο εναλλακτικός πληρώνει για το ευρυζωνικό δίκτυο πρόσβασης και για την γραμμή τηλεφωνίας μέσω του ΟΤΕ και στον πελάτη λιανικής πάει μόνο λογαριασμός του εναλλακτικού. Αλλά το internet feed είναι του εναλλακτικού (ο ΟΤΕ του δίνει το κύκλωμα σε κάποιον BRAS) και οι τηλεφωνικές κλήσεις πάνε μέσω προεπιλογή φορέα. Πλέον είναι ελάχιστες αυτές οι γραμμές.

Η σύντομη απάντηση είναι αυτή που έδωσα παραπάνω. Όταν το δίκτυο το στήνει ο Α και έχεις λιανική από τον Β, το internet το παίρνεις από τον Β.

----------


## cyberten

> 20 Οκτωβρίου ο ΟΤΕ θα πρέπει να ενημερώσει την ΕΕΤΤ με το τι συμβαίνει.


Δεν περνάνε οι ημέρες

----------


## kotsis

Αν δεν εχει τελειωσει  τουλαχιστο το 90% υπαρχει ενδεχομενο να κατασχεθουν τα 3.000.000 που εχει δωσει στην ΕΕΤΤ οταν ανελαβε το εργο.

----------


## uncharted

Νοεμβρη θα γινει η ανακοινωση, οποτε δεν παιζει να μην τηρησουν το deadline.

----------


## chaos38

- - - Updated - - -




> Το ΧΕΓ αφορά μόνο τηλεφωνία. Τι γίνεται. Ο εναλλακτικός πληρώνει για το ευρυζωνικό δίκτυο πρόσβασης και για την γραμμή τηλεφωνίας μέσω του ΟΤΕ και στον πελάτη λιανικής πάει μόνο λογαριασμός του εναλλακτικού. Αλλά το internet feed είναι του εναλλακτικού (ο ΟΤΕ του δίνει το κύκλωμα σε κάποιον BRAS) και οι τηλεφωνικές κλήσεις πάνε μέσω προεπιλογή φορέα. Πλέον είναι ελάχιστες αυτές οι γραμμές.
> 
> Η σύντομη απάντηση είναι αυτή που έδωσα παραπάνω. Όταν το δίκτυο το στήνει ο Α και έχεις λιανική από τον Β, το internet το παίρνεις από τον Β.


Και συνδέεται με ιδιους κωδικούς? και στοιχεια σύνδεσης ιδια χωρις καμια αλλαγή?(οτενετ σύνδεση 10χρονια)?

Ψαγμένο το παραπάνω αφού ο άνθρωπος είναι καθηγητής πληροφορικής...

----------


## nkapsa

Σήμερα έκανα αίτηση για VDSL στη Wind. Ξέρει κανείς πάνω κάτω τον χρόνο ενεργοποίησης?

----------


## chaos38

15 μερες

----------


## pankostas

> Σήμερα έκανα αίτηση για VDSL στη Wind. Ξέρει κανείς πάνω κάτω τον χρόνο ενεργοποίησης?


Περισσότερα θα βρεις εδώ https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...ν-για-NGA

----------


## George98

Βγήκε και γ' φάση

----------


## jkoukos

Καλά εκεί στον ΟΤΕ δεν έκαναν έλεγχο πριν αιτηθούν τις καμπίνες; 26 ακυρώθηκαν για διάφορυς λόγους, με τις 15 από αυτές να είναι ήδη στον προγραμματισμό των Λευκών-Αγροτικών περιοχών!.

Στα καλά νέα, οι 2 (όλες κι όλες) καμπίνες του χωριού μου, είναι στο πρόγραμμα για αναβάθμιση Q1/2019.

----------


## yapergis

Καλησπέρα σε όλους

Υποτίθεται ότι αυτό το vectoring σε κάποια κέντρα ήταν για q3/2017. Από ότι γνωρίζω δεν υπάρχει ακόμα εμπορικά. Γνωρίζει κανένας τι γίνεται με το χρονοδιάγραμμα ?

----------


## tiatrou

> Καλησπέρα σε όλους
> 
> Υποτίθεται ότι αυτό το vectoring σε κάποια κέντρα ήταν για q3/2017. Από ότι γνωρίζω δεν υπάρχει ακόμα εμπορικά. Γνωρίζει κανένας τι γίνεται με το χρονοδιάγραμμα ?


Πάντως αν και vectoring δεν έχει δοθεί ακόμα, VDSL από τις νέες καμπίνες που έχουν ήδη παραδοθεί (με σκοπό στη συνέχεια να γίνει το vectoring), έχει δοθεί για χρήση και έτσι όσοι δεν μπορούσαν να έχουν VDSL  μέχρι πρότινως, πλέον μπορούν να βάλουν.

- - - Updated - - -

----------


## adiS

> Καλησπέρα σε όλους
> 
> Υποτίθεται ότι αυτό το vectoring σε κάποια κέντρα ήταν για q3/2017. Από ότι γνωρίζω δεν υπάρχει ακόμα εμπορικά. Γνωρίζει κανένας τι γίνεται με το χρονοδιάγραμμα ?


όπως έχει αναφερθεί εδώ στο forum αρκετές φορές, το χρονοδιάγραμμα δεν ήταν για την εμπορική χρήση. Αναφέρεται μόνο στο ότι πρέπει να είναι έτοιμη η υποδομή(καμπίνες, οπτικές κτλ) για να είναι έτοιμοι για vectoring.

----------


## nkapsa

Τώρα που είναι έτοιμα δηλαδή πότε θα ενεργοποιηθούν? Δεν θέλουν να αρχίσουν να αποσβένουν την επένδυσή τους?

----------


## adiS

> Τώρα που είναι έτοιμα δηλαδή πότε θα ενεργοποιηθούν? Δεν θέλουν να αρχίσουν να αποσβένουν την επένδυσή τους?


δεν έχει αναφερθεί συγκεκριμένα πότε θα δωθεί το vectoring, απόσβεση ήδη έχουν ξεκινήσει να κάνουν με τις vdsl(30,50) που δίνουν από τις νέες καμπίνες.

----------


## pankostas

> Τώρα που είναι έτοιμα δηλαδή πότε θα ενεργοποιηθούν? Δεν θέλουν να αρχίσουν να αποσβένουν την επένδυσή τους?


Εγώ γνωρίζω ολόκληρες περιοχές επαρχία, που Πάρα πολλές καμπίνες έχουν μονοψηφιες συνδέσεις VDSL! Πολλοί είναι αυτοί που δεν θέλουν να πληρώσουν παραπάνω για VDSL!
Πόσο μάλλον 100αρες που θα είναι ακριβότερες!

----------


## cyberten

> Εγώ γνωρίζω ολόκληρες περιοχές επαρχία, που Πάρα πολλές καμπίνες έχουν μονοψηφιες συνδέσεις VDSL! Πολλοί είναι αυτοί που δεν θέλουν να πληρώσουν παραπάνω για VDSL!
> Πόσο μάλλον 100αρες που θα είναι ακριβότερες!


Παρόλα αυτά έχει μεγάλη διαφορά η απόδοση της σύνδεσης όσο ανεβαίνει η ταχύτητα. Δεν το σκέφτομαι καν αν θα αναβαθμίσω στα 100 αμέσως μόλις διατεθεί στην περιοχή μου  :Cool:  .

----------


## pankostas

> Παρόλα αυτά έχει μεγάλη διαφορά η απόδοση της σύνδεσης όσο ανεβαίνει η ταχύτητα. Δεν το σκέφτομαι καν αν θα αναβαθμίσω στα 100 αμέσως μόλις διατεθεί στην περιοχή μου  .


Όντως τεράστια διαφορα! Και γω περιμένω τιμές για 100, να δούμε αν μας παίρνει!

----------


## ASFE

Το χρονιο αποθημενο που εχω με την ταχυτητα είναι κακος συμβουλος...Οσο και να εχει θα βαλω!!!

----------


## jap

Να περιμένουμε λίγο μετά την εμπορική διάθεση και ένα κύμα προσφορών από όλους τους παρόχους, να δέσουν τα πρόβατα στα μαντριά. Δεν θα βιαζόμουν ιδιαίτερα να πάω αμέσως στην πιο μεγάλη ταχύτητα που θέλω (προσφορές δίνουν αν είναι να ανεβάσεις έστω και λίγο το πάγιο, αν έχεις αγοράσει ψηλά θα πρέπει να περιμένεις 24 μήνες).

----------


## yapergis

τι σημασία έχει να είναι έτοιμη η υποδομή αλλά να μην διατίθεται?!!! Τέλος πάντων. Εμπορικά γνωρίζεις πότε θα ξεκινήσει vectoring?

----------


## cyberten

> Να περιμένουμε λίγο μετά την εμπορική διάθεση και ένα κύμα προσφορών από όλους τους παρόχους, να δέσουν τα πρόβατα στα μαντριά. Δεν θα βιαζόμουν ιδιαίτερα να πάω αμέσως στην πιο μεγάλη ταχύτητα που θέλω (προσφορές δίνουν αν είναι να ανεβάσεις έστω και λίγο το πάγιο, αν έχεις αγοράσει ψηλά θα πρέπει να περιμένεις 24 μήνες).


Αυτο αφορά όσους δεν έχουν ήδη αναβαθμίσει στην 50αρα μετά την ενεργοποίηση των νέων καμπινών από ΟΤΕ διαφορετικά ήδη έχεις δεσμευτεί για 24 μήνες (με το συμβόλαιο της αναβαθμισης στα 50).

----------


## jkoukos

> τι σημασία έχει να είναι έτοιμη η υποδομή αλλά να μην διατίθεται?!!! Τέλος πάντων. Εμπορικά γνωρίζεις πότε θα ξεκινήσει vectoring?


Για τον απλό λόγο ότι ακόμη δεν έχουν εγκριθεί τα πακέτα χοντρικής των παρόχων, ώστε να υπάρχουν και τα αντίστοιχα λιανικής απ' όλους προς τους πελάτες τους.

----------


## pankostas

> Το χρονιο αποθημενο που εχω με την ταχυτητα είναι κακος συμβουλος...Οσο και να εχει θα βαλω!!!


Όντως έτσι είναι! Και γω λέω να κυκλοφορήσει λίγο η 100αρα , μήπως μας κάνουν καμμία καλή προσφορά , και δεν την πληρώσουμε την 100αρα τιμή καταλόγου, ΆΛΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΓΩ ΓΙΑ Σύμβουλο έχω το χρόνιο πρόβλημα της ταχύτητας. 
Για να δουμε...θα αντέξουμε στον πειρασμό όταν δώσει διαθεσιμότητα 100?
Σαν το τσιγάρο είναι, ξέρουμε ότι κάνει κακο , αλλά θα το πάρουμε πρώτοι!

----------


## jap

> Αυτο αφορά όσους δεν έχουν ήδη αναβαθμίσει στην 50αρα μετά την ενεργοποίηση των νέων καμπινών από ΟΤΕ διαφορετικά ήδη έχεις δεσμευτεί για 24 μήνες (με το συμβόλαιο της αναβαθμισης στα 50).


Αυτό που λέω είναι να μη βιαστεί κανείς να πάει στα 100, είτε από τα 24 είτε από τα 30/50. Ειδικά αν είναι να χώσει βαθιά το χέρι στην τσέπη, γιατί έτσι *δεν θα μπορεί να εκμεταλλευθεί μελλοντικές προσφορές*. Η πολιτική του ΟΤΕ είναι γνωστή.

----------


## africa

Η 50άρα αξίζει στα 38 η να μείνουμε προς το παρόν ακόμη στη 30άρα?

----------


## pankostas

> Η 50άρα αξίζει στα 38 η να μείνουμε προς το παρόν ακόμη στη 30άρα?


Στη θέση σου θα περίμενα το 100αρι. Αφού είσαι με 30, δεν έχεις να χάσεις κάτι να περιμενεις. Μπορεί να πέσει ελάχιστα η 50αρα!

----------


## adiS

> Η 50άρα αξίζει στα 38 η να μείνουμε προς το παρόν ακόμη στη 30άρα?


εγώ για αυτό ακόμα είμαι με 30άρα, περιμένω να ξεκαθαρίσει η κατάσταση και να διαλέξω ότι με συμφέρει

----------


## Collective_Soul

> Παρόλα αυτά έχει μεγάλη διαφορά η απόδοση της σύνδεσης όσο ανεβαίνει η ταχύτητα. Δεν το σκέφτομαι καν αν θα αναβαθμίσω στα 100 αμέσως μόλις διατεθεί στην περιοχή μου  .


Συμφωνω μαζι σου...στην αποσταση που ειμαι σε καμπινα ΟΤΕ αν δωσει Vplus προφιλ τοτε μπορω να συγχρονισω μεχρι 250Mbps και εννοειται θα βαλω αν ειναι νορμαλ η τιμη.

----------


## slalom

Δε θελουμε και αλλα modem?
Ολα οσα εχω δει ειναι μεχρι 100Mbps

Υπαρχει κατι με >100Mbps??

----------


## ThReSh

E ναι, θα δώσουν με 1000αρα σε αυτούς που θα πάνε σε μεγαλύτερα από 100αρια πακέτα...

----------


## slalom

Ξερεις καποιο τετοιο μοντελο?

----------


## ThReSh

Aftermarket? Υπάρχουν αρκετά με gigabit ports, ZTE κι έτσι που συνήθως προμηθεύονται θα βρουν λογικά...

----------


## slalom

Οχι για το LAN, για το modem ρωταω

----------


## jkoukos

xDSL modem ρωτάς; Δεν έχουν Ethernet θύρα στο WAN, αφού η σύνδεση έρχεται μέσω της τηλεφωνικής γραμμής. Μια χαρά μπορεί να υποστηρίζει την όποια ταχύτητα, ανάλογα με το πρωτόκολλο που υποστηρίζει.

----------


## ThReSh

> Οχι για το LAN, για το modem ρωταω


Των 3+ ετών Draytek 2760n υποστηρίζει Vectoring με firmware upgrade αν θυμάμαι καλά, το ίδιο ισχύει και για αρκετά άλλα...

----------


## slalom

Μεχρι ποσα Mbps?

----------


## ThReSh

To datasheet της Draytek λέει μέχρι 30a profile, άρα και 200Mbps. Για 300 χρειάζεται το 35b.

----------


## emeliss

Το 30a είναι συνήθως μέχρι 100/100.

----------


## slalom

Το 30a ειναι μεχρι 200
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/VDSL

----------


## emeliss

Τα περισσότερα μηχανάκια πάνε μέχρι 100/100. Με 200Mbps σύνολο up+down είναι αν θυμάμαι καλά πλήρως συμβατά με το πρότυπο για τα 30MHz.

Εντελώς φιλικά, καλό το wiki και το googlaρισμα αλλά καλή επίσης και η πραγματική τριβή και το διάβασμα δυσκολότερων εγγράφων.

----------


## uncharted

> Το 30a ειναι μεχρι 200
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/VDSL


Οι ταχυτητες που αναφερει ειναι aggregate, δηλαδη συνολικα.

Και το G.Fast παει μεχρι 1000 Mbps στα 106 MHz, αλλα δεν ειναι 1000/1000. Μπορει να ειναι 500/500, 700/300 κλπ.

----------


## anderm

> To datasheet της Draytek λέει μέχρι 30a profile, άρα και 200Mbps. Για 300 χρειάζεται το 35b.


Δεν θα χρησιμοποιηθει 30α μιας και ειναι ασυμβατο με το vectoring.

----------


## uncharted

> Δεν θα χρησιμοποιηθει 30α μιας και ειναι ασυμβατο με το vectoring.


Ενδιαφερον αυτο. Αρα παμε για 35b σε FTTB και αναγκαστικα με αλλαγη modem (εκτος αν παιρνει firmware update, αν και δεν νομιζω να μπορει να αλλαξει το DSP)...

----------


## ThReSh

Καιρός να διώξω το Draytek τότε...  :Razz:

----------


## anderm

> Ενδιαφερον αυτο. Αρα παμε για 35b σε FTTB και αναγκαστικα με αλλαγη modem (εκτος αν παιρνει firmware update, αν και δεν νομιζω να μπορει να αλλαξει το DSP)...


Το 35b σε αστικο περιβαλλον, παντα vectored μπορει να δωσει με σχετικη ανεση πανω απο 300mbps aggregate. Αυτο για τα 20-100 μετρα χαλκου. Συνεπως δεν απαιτειται FTTB για την υλοποιηση του.

----------


## uncharted

> Το 35b σε αστικο περιβαλλον, παντα vectored μπορει να δωσει με σχετικη ανεση πανω απο 300mbps aggregate. *Αυτο για τα 20-100 μετρα χαλκου*. Συνεπως δεν απαιτειται FTTB για την υλοποιηση του.


Το μηκος που λες αφορα μονο οσους ειναι σχετικα κοντα στην καμπινα. Υπαρχει και κοσμος που ειναι στα 300-500m απο το KV.

Συνεπως, ναι, ειναι απαραιτητο το FTTB και θα επιτρεψει και περαιτερω αναβαθμιση σε G.Fast κλπ.

Η Wind εχει πει οτι θα βαλει και G.Fast σε επιλεγμενες περιοχες και θα δωσει το μεγιστο 300/30, που μαλλον ξεπερναει το aggregate του 35b.

----------


## anderm

> Το μηκος που λες αφορα μονο οσους ειναι σχετικα κοντα στην καμπινα. Υπαρχει και κοσμος που ειναι στα 300-500m απο το KV.
> 
> Συνεπως, ναι, ειναι απαραιτητο το FTTB και θα επιτρεψει και περαιτερω αναβαθμιση σε G.Fast κλπ.
> 
> Η Wind εχει πει οτι θα βαλει και G.Fast σε επιλεγμενες περιοχες και θα δωσει το μεγιστο 300/30, που μαλλον ξεπερναει το aggregate του 35b.


Το αναφερω ξεκαθαρα νομιζω, στα αστικα κεντρα (μεγαλες πολεις) υπαρχει καμπινα ανα τετραγωνο. FTTB δεν χρειαζεται στις πολεις για rates μεχρι 350mbps aggregate. Χρειαζεται μονο για το G.FAST. Το οποιο G.FAST σε περιπτωσεις κατω απο 30 μετρα αποσταση μεταξυ καμπινας και κατανεμητη δινει και παλι gigabit.

----------


## Collective_Soul

> Το 35b σε αστικο περιβαλλον, παντα vectored μπορει να δωσει με σχετικη ανεση πανω απο 300mbps aggregate. Αυτο για τα 20-100 μετρα χαλκου. Συνεπως δεν απαιτειται FTTB για την υλοποιηση του.


Το 35b vectored βλεπω με μια απλη αναζητηση οτι μπορει να δωσει πανω απο 200Μbps μεχρι τα 550m αποσταση απο καμπινα ...λογικα ειναι για συνολο upload/download

----------


## cyberten

http://www.euro2day.gr/news/enterpri...a-grhgoro.html

Νοέμβριο οι νέες υπηρεσίες για πραγματικά γρήγορο Ιντερνετ

Στο δεύτερο δεκαπενθήμερο του επόμενου μήνα αναμένεται να βγουν στην αγορά τα νέα πακέτα συνδέσεων με βάση την τεχνολογία vectoring για ταχύτητες άνω των 100 Mbps. Σε ποιες νέες περιοχές θα φτάσει το δίκτυο οπτικών ινών του ΟΤΕ.


Νέα πακέτα υπηρεσιών πιο γρήγορου Διαδικτύου αναμένεται να λανσάρουν τον επόμενα μήνα οι τηλεπικοινωνιακοί όμιλοι, κυρίως επειδή ολοκληρώθηκε η πρώτη φάση αναβάθμισης του δικτύου του ΟΤΕ ΟΤΕ 0,00% με βάση την τεχνολογία vectoring η οποία προσφέρει ταχύτητες πρόσβασης μεγαλύτερες των 100 Mbps.

Οι πληροφορίες από την αγορά τηλεπικοινωνιών είναι περιορισμένες, αλλά φαίνεται πως αυτή τη φορά θα έχουμε να κάνουμε με πακέτα υπηρεσιών που θα αναφέρονται στην πραγματική ταχύτητα πρόσβασης στο Διαδίκτυο.

Για αρκετά χρόνια οι Ελληνες καταναλωτές πλήρωναν για συνδρομές οι οποίες προσέφεραν ταχύτητες «μέχρι 24 Mbps» ή ανώτερες, αλλά η πραγματική ταχύτητα σύνδεσης ήταν απελπιστικά χαμηλότερη. Γι’ αυτό και η χώρα μας κατείχε μία από τις τελευταίες θέσεις στην Ευρώπη με βάση τις μετρήσεις για τις πραγματικές ταχύτητες σύνδεσης.

Τώρα, λένε στην αγορά, η εικόνα θα αλλάξει καθώς προχωρούν οι επενδύσεις των παρόχων (ΟTΕ, Vodafone, Wind) για την ανάπτυξη ιδιόκτητων δικτύων οπτικών ινών. Η διοίκηση του OΤΕ ανακοίνωσε χθες πως διαθέτει πλέον δίκτυο οπτικών ινών που φτάνει τα 43.000 χιλιόμετρα το οποίο καλύπτει περίπου 2.500.000 νοικοκυριά και επιχειρήσεις.

Μάλιστα ο οργανισμός διεκδίκησε και έλαβε επιπλέον περιοχές (άλλες 3.000 καμπίνες), στο πλαίσιο της τρίτης φάσης της διαδικασίας που προωθεί η Εθνική Επιτροπή Τηλεπικοινωνιών και Ταχυδρομείων (ΕΕΤΤ) για το vectoring, με αποτέλεσμα η τεχνολογία vectoring να φτάνει ακόμα και σε περιοχές της περιφέρειας που θεωρούνται απομακρυσμένες. Με την ολοκλήρωση και της γ’ φάσης, το νέο δίκτυο του OΤΕ θα καλύψει άλλα 400.000 νοικοκυριά και επιχειρήσεις αυξάνοντας τον αριθμό τους σε 2.900.000 σε 650 περιοχές της χώρας.

Σημειώνεται πως εκτός από τον ΟΤΕ ΟΤΕ 0,00%, στην τρίτη φάση της διαδικασίας του κανονισμού για το vectoring συμμετείχε και η Wind το δίκτυο της οποίας θα πάει σε πόλεις όπως το Λουτράκι, η Μεγαλόπολη, το Κιάτο, το Βραχάτι και η Κυπαρισσία. Τόσο η Wind, όσο και η Vodafone προχωρούν την ανάπτυξη των δικτύων τους στις περιοχές που έχουν λάβει μέσω της πρώτης φάσης της διαδικασίας. 

Δυνατότητες ταχύτατης πρόσβασης στο Διαδίκτυο αποκτούν, μέσω του OΤΕ, και περιοχές που δεν είχαν ενταχθεί στην πρώτη και δεύτερη φάση, όπως το Αλεποχώρι, η Κάλυμνος, η Αίγινα, η Μήλος και πολλά άλλα νησιά.

Χθες η διοίκηση του OΤΕ ανακοίνωσε πως «σε διάστημα μόλις 8 μηνών, ο όμιλος OΤΕ ανέβασε τον αριθμό των καμπινών που είναι συνδεδεμένες με οπτικές ίνες σε σχεδόν 13.000, ολοκληρώνοντας με επιτυχία το πλάνο που είχε καταθέσει στην Εθνική Επιτροπή Τηλεπικοινωνιών και Ταχυδρομείων για την Α’ φάση του Κανονισμού Δικτύων Νέας Γενιάς» (vectoring).

Στον OΤΕ υποστηρίζουν πως οι επενδύσεις του ομίλου σε οπτικές ίνες και δίκτυα νέας γενιάς ξεπερνούν τα €2 δισ. τα τελευταία έξι χρόνια, ενώ το επενδυτικό πλάνο έως το 2020 ανέρχεται σε επιπλέον €1,5 δισ. Χάρη σε αυτές τις επενδύσεις, το δίκτυο Cosmote είναι το μεγαλύτερο δίκτυο οπτικών ινών στην Ελλάδα, με μήκος διαδρομής 43.000 χιλιομέτρων.

Σήμερα, το δίκτυο περιλαμβάνει 34.000 χιλιόμετρα οπτικών ινών στο δίκτυο κορμού και 9.000 χιλιόμετρα στο δίκτυο πρόσβασης και θα επεκταθεί περαιτέρω, στο πλαίσιο του εγκεκριμένου πλάνου της τρίτης φάσης του Κανονισμού της ΕΕΤΤ, όπως προαναφέρθηκε. Ο OΤΕ έχει εγκαταστήσει επίσης δίκτυο οπτικών ινών με μήκος διαδρομής 12.000 χιλιομέτρων, στο πλαίσιο του έργου Rural Broadband. Το συγκεκριμένο δίκτυο παραδίδεται σταδιακά και ήδη σε ορισμένες περιοχές παρέχονται εμπορικές υπηρεσίες από τον οργανισμό.

Φώτης Κόλλιας

----------


## kotsis

Ενα μεγαλο ποσοστο απο τις καμπινες εχει οπτικη ινα αλλα οχι ρευμα θα προλαβουν να ενεργοποιηθουν;

----------


## nkapsa

Μακάρι να δούμε τον άλλο μήνα ταχύτητες 100.

----------


## D_J_V

Μίλησα με φίλο στον ΟΤΕ, ξεκινάνε όντως Νοέμβριο και σε κάθε περιοχή θα έχει ΑΠΟΚΛΕΙΣΤΙΚΗ πρόσβαση ένας πάροχος...

----------


## marcus1

> Μίλησα με φίλο στον ΟΤΕ, ξεκινάνε όντως Νοέμβριο και σε κάθε περιοχή θα έχει ΑΠΟΚΛΕΙΣΤΙΚΗ πρόσβαση ένας πάροχος...


Δεν ισχύει αυτό περί αποκλειστικότητας σε καμιά περίπτωση. Όσοι πάροχοι ενδιαφέρονται να δώσουν μέσω καμπίνας θα μπορούν, μισθώνοντας πρόσβαση σε αυτήν από τον πάροχο που έχει αναλάβει την περιοχή (για να το πω απλουστευτικά). Ο φίλος σου δεν κατάλαβε πώς λειτουργεί η διαδικασία.

----------


## adiS

> Μίλησα με φίλο στον ΟΤΕ, ξεκινάνε όντως Νοέμβριο και σε κάθε περιοχή θα έχει ΑΠΟΚΛΕΙΣΤΙΚΗ πρόσβαση ένας πάροχος...


ήδη από τις καινούργιες καμπίνες δίνουν σχεδόν όλοι vdsl 30/50. Δεν υπάρχει καμία περίπτωση να ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο γιατί η αγορά θα γυρίσει σε μονοπώλιο αν σκεφτείς ότι τις περισσότερες περιοχές τις πήρε ο ΟΤΕ.

Οπότε πάμε στις περιπτώσεις που εργαζόμενοι των εταιρειών δεν γνωρίζουν τι θα γίνει απλά λένε. Εκτός και αν εννοούσε ότι δεν μπορεί να περάσει καλώδια άλλος πάροχος, αυτό ναι ισχύει.

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Μίλησα με φίλο στον ΟΤΕ, ξεκινάνε όντως Νοέμβριο και σε κάθε περιοχή θα έχει ΑΠΟΚΛΕΙΣΤΙΚΗ πρόσβαση ένας πάροχος...





> Δεν ισχύει αυτό περί αποκλειστικότητας σε καμιά περίπτωση. Όσοι πάροχοι ενδιαφέρονται να δώσουν μέσω καμπίνας θα μπορούν, μισθώνοντας πρόσβαση σε αυτήν από τον πάροχο που έχει αναλάβει την περιοχή (για να το πω απλουστευτικά). Ο φίλος σου δεν κατάλαβε πώς λειτουργεί η διαδικασία.





> ήδη από τις καινούργιες καμπίνες δίνουν σχεδόν όλοι vdsl 30/50. Δεν υπάρχει καμία περίπτωση να ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο γιατί η αγορά θα γυρίσει σε μονοπώλιο αν σκεφτείς ότι τις περισσότερες περιοχές τις πήρε ο ΟΤΕ.
> 
> Οπότε πάμε στις περιπτώσεις που εργαζόμενοι των εταιρειών δεν γνωρίζουν τι θα γίνει απλά λένε. Εκτός και αν εννοούσε ότι δεν μπορεί να περάσει καλώδια άλλος πάροχος, αυτό ναι ισχύει.


Μην μπερδεύεστε
Ενας πάροχος έχει πρόσβαση και σε αυτόν πρέπει να απευθυνθούν οι άλλοι πάροχοι

Αυτό είναι μερικώς αληθές γιατί το τελευταίο μίλι είναι του ΟΤΕ

----------


## adiS

> Μην μπερδεύεστε
> Ενας πάροχος έχει πρόσβαση και σε αυτόν πρέπει να απευθυνθούν οι άλλοι πάροχοι
> 
> Αυτό είναι μερικώς αληθές γιατί το τελευταίο μίλι είναι του ΟΤΕ


Δεν ξεκαθαρίζει τι εννοεί, για αυτό στην πρόταση μου έβαλα στο τέλος '_Εκτός και αν εννοούσε ότι δεν μπορεί να περάσει καλώδια άλλος πάροχος, αυτό ναι ισχύει._'

-=edit=- 
το last mile δεν έχει άμεση σχέση με το vectoring, αναφερόταν για τις νέες καμπίνες και το vectoring που θα δώσουν.

----------


## Iris07

Να δούμε πως θα επηρεαστούν οι τιμές στα άλλα πακέτα..

* Αυτή την στιγμή βλέπω κάτι παράξενα στον OTE.. το 30άρι είναι πιο ακριβό από το 50άρι..   :Razz: 
(ίδια χαρακτηριστικά ομιλίας..)

----------


## emeliss

Μήνες τώρα.

----------


## uncharted

> Να δούμε πως θα επηρεαστούν οι τιμές στα άλλα πακέτα..
> 
> ** Αυτή την στιγμή βλέπω κάτι παράξενα στον OTE.. το 30άρι είναι πιο ακριβό από το 50άρι*..  
> (ίδια χαρακτηριστικά ομιλίας..)


Link?

€29,29 εχει η 30αρα. Ποσο εχει η 50αρα?

----------


## jkoukos

Στην επίσημη ιστοσελίδα, το Home DP L έχει κόστος 37,28€ στο 50άρι και 38€ στο 30άρι.
Επίσης στο Home DP XL, η διαφορά τους είναι μόλις 0,29€.

----------


## nikgr

αν η Wind πρόκειται να δώσει μέχρι 300/30 γιατί ανακοινώνει οτι καποιες καμπίνες της θα δίνουν FTTH?
Ο ΟΤΕ απ' την άλλη τουλάχιστον στη Λάρισα δεν πρόκειται να δώσει FTTH απο καμία καμπίνα του.

Τι θα γίνει αν εγώ πχ θελήσω να βάλω ΟΤΕ απο FTTH καμπίνα της wind? (αν υποθέσουμε οτι αυτη ανακοινώνει μεγαλύτερα υποστηριζόμενα πακέτα)
Επίσης θα ειναι και στο FTTH το upload στο 1/10 του download? Γινεται αυτο πουθενά αλλου?

----------


## ATG

> αν η Wind πρόκειται να δώσει μέχρι 300/30 γιατί ανακοινώνει οτι καποιες καμπίνες της θα δίνουν FTTH?
> Ο ΟΤΕ απ' την άλλη τουλάχιστον στη Λάρισα δεν πρόκειται να δώσει FTTH απο καμία καμπίνα του.
> 
> Τι θα γίνει αν εγώ πχ θελήσω να βάλω ΟΤΕ απο FTTH καμπίνα της wind? (αν υποθέσουμε οτι αυτη ανακοινώνει μεγαλύτερα υποστηριζόμενα πακέτα)
> Επίσης θα ειναι και στο FTTH το upload στο 1/10 του download? Γινεται αυτο πουθενά αλλου?


Αν δεν κάνω λάθος το FTTH δεν δίνεται παντού
Στην ανάθεση της ΕΕΤΤ φαίνεται οτι η Wind θα δώσει FTTH σε ελάχιστες καμπινες πχ στην Καλαμάτα που είναι έτοιμη έχει σε 4 KV μόνο.

----------


## jkoukos

Τα πακέτα χοντρικής της Wind έχουν ίδιες ταχύτητες είτε σε VDSL είτε σε FTTH.
Όποιος πάροχος επιθυμεί, μπορεί να νοικιάσει όποιο πακέτο θέλει για να δώσει λιανική στους πελάτες του.
Η πολιτική της εταιρείας είναι να δίνει το upload στο ελάχιστο προβλεπόμενο 10% του download. Δεν υπάρχει πουθενά στον κόσμο περιορισμός ή κανονισμός που να ορίζει ρητά πόσο θα είναι η ταχύτητες Dn/Up. Όσο θέλει δίνει ο καθένας.

----------


## nikgr

ATG στη Λάρισα πολλές καμπίνες ειναι προγραμματισμένες απο τη wind για FTTH  απευθείας και οχι vectored vdsl.
Eμένα το μυαλό μου οταν μιλάμε για FTTH πάει τουλάχιστον σε 1000/100.
Διαφορετικά ποιος ο λόγος να ξεχωρίζει κάποιες καμπίνες της απο τις υπολοιπες που θα δώσει vectored vdsl?

Το ερώτημα ειναι βέβαια αν ο ΟΤΕ θα δωσει πάνω απο 100/10 σε FTTH καμπίνες αλλων.

----------


## jkoukos

Το μυαλό σου μπορεί να λέει για Gigabit, αλλά διαφέρει η πολιτική της όποιας εταιρείας. Αρχικά λοιπόν θα δίνει μέγιστο 300/30.

Αν ο ΟΤΕ βγάλει πακέτο λιανικής 300/30 θα το δίνει μέσω χοντρικής της Wind, ειδάλλως το μέγιστο που παρέχει αυτός.

----------


## marcus1

Oι ενδεχόμενοι συνδυασμοί είναι εντωμεταξύ πάρα πολλοί. Ποντάρετε στην δημιουργία πολλαπλών πακέτων, διαφορετικών ανάμεσα στις εταιρίες (όπως είχε γίνει την περίοδο των αρχών του ADSL2), ή ότι θα καταλήξουν όλοι σε κάποια στανταρ πακέτα;

----------


## Pokas

> ATG στη Λάρισα πολλές καμπίνες ειναι προγραμματισμένες απο τη wind για FTTH  απευθείας και οχι vectored vdsl.
> Eμένα το μυαλό μου οταν μιλάμε για FTTH πάει τουλάχιστον σε 1000/100.
> Διαφορετικά ποιος ο λόγος να ξεχωρίζει κάποιες καμπίνες της απο τις υπολοιπες που θα δώσει vectored vdsl?
> 
> Το ερώτημα ειναι βέβαια αν ο ΟΤΕ θα δωσει πάνω απο 100/10 σε FTTH καμπίνες αλλων.


Στο Dubai που έμενα μέχρι πρόσφατα, πάρε μια εικόνα τι πακέτα έχει το FTTH (μόνο FTTH και FTTB έχουν εκεί) στο www.du.com 

Ναι οταν ακούς fiber λες wow, αλλά δεν είναι έτσι, ωστόσο σαν ποιότητα υπηρεσίας δεν μπορεί να συγκριθεί ένα πακέτο 30/3 VDSL και 30/3 FTTH η οπτική είναι πολύ ανώτερη σε σταθερότητα και απόκριση.

----------


## ATG

> ATG στη Λάρισα πολλές καμπίνες ειναι προγραμματισμένες απο τη wind για FTTH  απευθείας και οχι vectored vdsl.
> Eμένα το μυαλό μου οταν μιλάμε για FTTH πάει τουλάχιστον σε 1000/100.
> Διαφορετικά ποιος ο λόγος να ξεχωρίζει κάποιες καμπίνες της απο τις υπολοιπες που θα δώσει vectored vdsl?
> 
> Το ερώτημα ειναι βέβαια αν ο ΟΤΕ θα δωσει πάνω απο 100/10 σε FTTH καμπίνες αλλων.


Αναφερόμουν σε αυτό που θα βγει άμεσα

Στη Λάρισα είναι Q2/18, 22 KV FTTH και 100 FTTC

----------


## anderm

Μόλις 186 ευρώ τον Μήνα για 100 Mbps στο dubai, μάλιστα. Πάντως όποιος νομίζει ότι 35b στο vectoring και δη G.FAST θα έρθουν οικονομικά να αναθεωρήσει, ειδικά το G.FAST αυτή τη στιγμή είναι από τις πιο premium υπηρεσίες τόσο στην Ευρώπη όσο και ανά τον κόσμο και εάν δεν κάνω λάθος εκτός από την at&t και τη swisscom (Ελβετία) δεν διατίθεται πουθενά αλλού. 



Off Topic


		Μια αναφορά για όσους θα αρχίσουν να γράφουν τα περί του πρώην ανατολικού μπλόκ και το κόστος των 10 ευρώ για 100Mbit. Εάν δεν κάνεις επενδύσεις ως πάροχος και σου παρέχει η πολιτεία ένα έτοιμο δίκτυο πρόσβασης οπτικών ινών, το κόστος που πρέπει να αποσβέσεις δεν υπάρχει. Υπάρχουν οικονομίες κλίμακας, τέτοιες τιμές για εξαιρετικά πολλούς λόγους δεν θα υπάρξουν.

----------


## tiatrou

> Μόλις 186 ευρώ τον Μήνα για 100 Mbps στο dubai, μάλιστα.


Τα 1000Mbps τα είδες; Ένας ολόκληρος μισθός και πάλι δε φτάνει.  :Smile:   Και εγώ μέχρι σήμερα πίστευα ότι εκεί τα πράγματα θα ήταν καλύτερα. Αρχίζω να νιώθω τυχερός που ζω στην Ελλάδα.  :Smile:   Στην Κω εγώ έχω ήδη 50Mbps/5Mbps με 35€ το μήνα μαζί με απεριόριστες κλήσεις και 30' στα κινητά και μέσα σε ένα μήνα θα έχω τη δυνατότητα να βάλω αν θέλω τουλάχιστον 100Mbps/10Mbps και σίγουρα όχι με 186€ τον μήνα!!!!

----------


## GeorgeH

> Τα 1000Mbps τα είδες; Ένας ολόκληρος μισθός.   Και εγώ μέχρι τώρα πίστευα ότι εκεί τα πράγματα εκεί θα ήταν καλύτερα. Αρχίζω να νιώθω τυχερός που ζω στην Ελλάδα.   Στην Κω έχω ήδη 50Mbps/5Mbps με 35€ το μήνα μαζί με απεριόριστες κλήσεις και 30' στα κινητά και μέσα στο μήνα θα έχω τη δυνατότητα να βάλω αν θέλω 100Mbps/10Mbps.


Οι μισθοί όμως δεν είναι 1000€ εκεί αλλά 3000€. Τέσπα δε νομίζω κάποιος να έχει Gigabit για να κατεβάζει torrents, δηλαδή λογικά θα πρέπει να έχει κάποιο business value αφού αποτελεί το μεγαλύτερο πακέτο.

----------


## tiatrou

> Οι μισθοί όμως δεν είναι 1000€ εκεί αλλά 3000€. Τέσπα δε νομίζω κάποιος να έχει Gigabit για να κατεβάζει torrents, δηλαδή λογικά θα πρέπει να έχει κάποιο business value αφού αποτελεί το μεγαλύτερο πακέτο.


Σίγουρα, αλλά είναι τουλάχιστον τριπλάσιες οι τιμές για το πακέτο των 100Mbps. Και το πακέτο των 1000Mbps αν και υπάρχει, είναι σχεδόν δώρο-άδωρο, αφού πρακτικά μόνο οι πάρα πολύ πλούσιοι μπορούν να το έχουν, χωρίς να βλέπω κάτι ενδιάμεσο να υπάρχει.

----------


## marcus1

> Στο Dubai που έμενα μέχρι πρόσφατα, πάρε μια εικόνα τι πακέτα έχει το FTTH (μόνο FTTH και FTTB έχουν εκεί) στο www.du.com 
> 
> Ναι οταν ακούς fiber λες wow, αλλά δεν είναι έτσι, ωστόσο σαν ποιότητα υπηρεσίας δεν μπορεί να συγκριθεί ένα πακέτο 30/3 VDSL και 30/3 FTTH η οπτική είναι πολύ ανώτερη σε σταθερότητα και απόκριση.




Off Topic



Οι τιμές είναι πανάκριβες (αν και οι μισθοί επίσης πολλαπλάσιοι...)

Πάντως ενδιαφέρον ότι δίνουν και... xbox one s ενσωματώνοντας τις δόσεις στο ιντερνετικο πάγιο.

Όχι ότι με απασχολεί (έχω άλλωστε ps4) αλλά αναρωτιέμαι γιατί δεν κάνουν τέτοιου είδους πωλήσεις τεχνολογικών προιόντων οι πάροχοι, προσθέτοντας την δόση του κινητού/κονσόλας/whatever στο πάγιο.

Αφενός θα προσέλκυε πελάτες (καθώς πιστωτικές κάρτες δεν δίνονται πλέον και είναι cash-or-nothing ειδικά για τους σημερινούς εικοσάρηδες)

Αφετέρου το ρίσκο τους απώλειας θα ήταν πολύ μικρό, συνδέοντας την δόση με την πληρωμή του λογαριασμού broadband...

Και θα εβγαζαν κι ένα μικρό κέρδος στην πώληση του προιόντος, τέλος..

----------


## Pokas

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 
> Οι τιμές είναι πανάκριβες (αν και οι μισθοί επίσης πολλαπλάσιοι...)
> 
> Πάντως ενδιαφέρον ότι δίνουν και... xbox one s ενσωματώνοντας τις δόσεις στο ιντερνετικο πάγιο.
> 
> Όχι ότι με απασχολεί (έχω άλλωστε ps4) αλλά αναρωτιέμαι γιατί δεν κάνουν τέτοιου είδους πωλήσεις τεχνολογικών προιόντων οι πάροχοι, προσθέτοντας την δόση του κινητού/κονσόλας/whatever στο πάγιο.
> ...




Off Topic


		Οι μισθοί καμία σχέση με Ελλάδα αλλά όχι και απίστευτα καλοί για το κόστος ζωής. Όλα είναι πανάκριβα εκτός απο τις υπηρεσίες. Εζησα 2 χρόνια, Ελλάδα και πάλι Ελλάδα με όλα τα προβλήματα της.(σε σχέση με αυτές τι χώρες)

----------


## uncharted

> Μόλις 186 ευρώ τον Μήνα για 100 Mbps στο dubai, μάλιστα. Πάντως όποιος νομίζει ότι 35b στο vectoring και δη G.FAST θα έρθουν οικονομικά να αναθεωρήσει, ειδικά το G.FAST αυτή τη στιγμή είναι από τις πιο premium υπηρεσίες τόσο στην Ευρώπη όσο και ανά τον κόσμο και εάν δεν κάνω λάθος εκτός από την at&t και τη swisscom (Ελβετία) δεν διατίθεται πουθενά αλλού.


Ολα "premium" ειναι στην αρχη:

http://www.theregister.co.uk/2003/04..._adsl_charges/ (για οσους ξεχασαν)

€600 το 1 Mbps τοτε... εποχες παχεων αγελαδων βεβαια, αλλα και παλι.

----------


## anderm

Ναι απλά είμαστε στην αρχή αυτή τη στιγμή. Δεν προβλέπεται να πέσει το κόστος μέχρι να πέσει και το κόστος διασύνδεσης και εξοπλισμού. Που εάν συμβεί αυτό θα έχουμε πάλι μεταβεί σε κάτι νέο, έτσι λειτουργεί η αγορά.

----------


## uncharted

Δεν διαφωνησα καπου..

Οταν βγει το XG-Fast, το G.Fast θα ειναι πιο φτηνο. Γνωστα πραγματα.

----------


## marcus1

> Ολα "premium" ειναι στην αρχη:
> 
> http://www.theregister.co.uk/2003/04..._adsl_charges/ (για οσους ξεχασαν)
> 
> €600 το 1 Mbps τοτε... εποχες παχεων αγελαδων βεβαια, αλλα και παλι.


To ίδιο άρθρο καταρρίπτει και τις παχιές αγελάδες... ;-)

"And this in a country where the average gross salary is a little over 80 per cent of the EU average, according to the European Commission."

----------


## uncharted

> To ίδιο άρθρο καταρρίπτει και τις παχιές αγελάδες... ;-)
> 
> "And this in a country where the average gross salary is a little over 80 per cent of the EU average, according to the European Commission."


Παχιες αγελαδες για "καποιους". Μην κοιτας τον βασικο μισθο μονο. Δεν υπηρχαν ουτε περικοπες, ουτε μνημονια τοτε.

----------


## tiatrou

> Ολα "premium" ειναι στην αρχη:
> 
> http://www.theregister.co.uk/2003/04..._adsl_charges/ (για οσους ξεχασαν)
> 
> €600 το 1 Mbps τοτε... εποχες παχεων αγελαδων βεβαια, αλλα και παλι.


Δηλαδή πιστεύεις οτι θα κάνουν πάνω από 186€, όταν έρθουν τον επόμενο μήνα τα 100Mbps στην Ελλάδα; Αν ισχύσει αυτό, τότε πάω πάσο.
Ή εκτός αν η Ελλάδα προηγείται του Ντουμπάι σε θέματα τηλεπικοινωνιών, οπότε λογικό είναι να κάνει στο Ντουμπάι τόσο ακριβά, αφού για το Ντουμπάι είναι μια καινοτόμος υπηρεσία τα 100Mbps, οπότε και πάλι πάω πάσο.

----------


## uncharted

> *Δηλαδή πιστεύεις οτι θα κάνουν πάνω από 186€*, όταν έρθουν τον επόμενο μήνα τα 100Mbps στην Ελλάδα; Αν ισχύσει αυτό, τότε πάω πάσο.
> Ή εκτός αν η Ελλάδα προηγείται του Ντουμπάι σε θέματα τηλεπικοινωνιών, οπότε λογικό είναι να κάνει στο Ντουμπάι τόσο ακριβά, αφού για το Ντουμπάι είναι μια καινοτόμος υπηρεσία τα 100Mbps, οπότε και πάλι πάω πάσο.


Αυτο πως ακριβως το συμπερανες?

----------


## tiatrou

> Αυτο πως ακριβως το συμπερανες?


Φαντάζομαι οτι αυτό που έγραψες πήγαινε στην προηγούμενη συζήτηση, για τη σύγκριση των τιμών μεταξύ Ντουμπάι και Ελλάδας. Δηλαδή το ότι είναι premium, δεν δικαιολογεί τέτοια τιμή για τα 100Mbps στο Ντουμπάι, ποσο μάλιστα που εκεί έχουν ήδη και 1000Mbps, οπότε αρχίζει να μην θεωρείται και τόσο premium.

----------


## uncharted

> Φαντάζομαι οτι αυτό που έγραψες πήγαινε στην προηγούμενη συζήτηση, για τη σύγκριση των τιμών μεταξύ Ντουμπάι και Ελλάδας. Δηλαδή το ότι είναι premium, δεν δικαιολογεί τέτοια τιμή για τα 100Mbps στο Ντουμπάι, ποσο μάλιστα που εκεί έχουν ήδη και 1000Mbps, οπότε αρχίζει να μην θεωρείται και τόσο premium.


Αν ηξερες ποσο χαλια διασυνδεση εχει με εξωτερικο το Ντουμπαι, δεν θα κοιταγες τα Mbps. Βλεπετε 100/1000 και ψαρωνετε. Εχουν πολυ πιο σημαντικα προβληματα εκει περα, παρ' ολο το χρημα...

----------


## tiatrou

> Αν ηξερες ποσο χαλια διασυνδεση εχει με εξωτερικο το Ντουμπαι, δεν θα κοιταγες τα Mbps. Βλεπετε 100/1000 και ψαρωνετε. Εχουν πολυ πιο σημαντικα προβληματα εκει περα, παρ' ολο το χρημα...


Α sorry. Δεν είχα ιδέα οτι ήταν τόσο χάλια.  :Thinking:

----------


## uncharted

> Α sorry. Δεν είχα ιδέα οτι ήταν τόσο χάλια.


Για να μην αναφερω οτι υπαρχει και proxy που κοβει "μη-επιθυμητα" sites... αστο λοιπον. Περα απο τα πετρελαιοδολαρια τους, αντικειμενικα δεν υπαρχει κατι αλλο για να τους ζηλευεις.

https://www.google.com/search?q=duba...y+blocks+sites

----------


## Pokas

> Για να μην αναφερω οτι υπαρχει και proxy που κοβει "μη-επιθυμητα" sites... αστο λοιπον. Περα απο τα πετρελαιοδολαρια τους, αντικειμενικα δεν υπαρχει κατι αλλο για να τους ζηλευεις.
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=duba...y+blocks+sites


Δεν εχουν πετρελαιο στο Dubai, τουρισμο εχει, και ναι δεν εχει πολλα που να ζηλευει κανεις, ψευτικο ειναι.

----------


## marcus1

> Δεν εχουν πετρελαιο στο Dubai, τουρισμο εχει, και ναι δεν εχει πολλα που να ζηλευει κανεις, ψευτικο ειναι.


Όσον αφορά το πετρέλαιο δεν είναι και στεγνό : "Dubai has approximately 4 billion barrels of oil in reserve and holds the second place in terms of oil reserves in the UAE." Ok, το Abu Dhabi είναι τάξεις μεγέθους περισσότερα, αλλά 4 δις δεν τα λες και αμελητέα; Τουλάχιστον για κριτήρια κόσμου εκτός Αραβίας. Πχ η Νορβηγία έχει 6 δις βαρέλια. Εμείς (τουλάχιστον μέχρι στιγμής, δεν έχουν διερευνηθεί αποθέματα υποθαλάσσια αλλά δεν εξορύσσονται κι εύκολα ή φτηνα) έχουμε.... 0,01. 

Ίσως σου δημιούργησε αυτή την εντύπωση ζώντας εκεί επειδή αλλάζουν κατεύθυνση εκτός πετρελαίου στην οικονομία τους;

Συμφωνώ απολύτως μαζί σου ότι δεν έχει πολλά να ζηλεύει κανείς και είναι ψεύτικο (ψεύτικο σαν λας βέγκας μου μοιάζει... και ακατανόητο πώς είχε γίνει και μόδα για "μήνες μέλιτος" και ελληνικών ζευγαριών ένα φεγγάρι)... δεδομένου ότι εζησες εκεί, μάλλον επιβεβαιώνεις αυτή την εντύπωση μου με μεγαλύτερη βαρύτητα.

----------


## Pokas

> Όσον αφορά το πετρέλαιο δεν είναι και στεγνό : "Dubai has approximately 4 billion barrels of oil in reserve and holds the second place in terms of oil reserves in the UAE." Ok, το Abu Dhabi είναι τάξεις μεγέθους περισσότερα, αλλά 4 δις δεν τα λες και αμελητέα; Τουλάχιστον για κριτήρια κόσμου εκτός Αραβίας. Πχ η Νορβηγία έχει 6 δις βαρέλια. Εμείς (τουλάχιστον μέχρι στιγμής, δεν έχουν διερευνηθεί αποθέματα υποθαλάσσια αλλά δεν εξορύσσονται κι εύκολα ή φτηνα) έχουμε.... 0,01. 
> 
> Ίσως σου δημιούργησε αυτή την εντύπωση ζώντας εκεί επειδή αλλάζουν κατεύθυνση εκτός πετρελαίου στην οικονομία τους;
> 
> Συμφωνώ απολύτως μαζί σου ότι δεν έχει πολλά να ζηλεύει κανείς και είναι ψεύτικο (ψεύτικο σαν λας βέγκας μου μοιάζει... και ακατανόητο πώς είχε γίνει και μόδα για "μήνες μέλιτος" και ελληνικών ζευγαριών ένα φεγγάρι)... δεδομένου ότι εζησες εκεί, μάλλον επιβεβαιώνεις αυτή την εντύπωση μου με μεγαλύτερη βαρύτητα.




Off Topic


		Στεγνο δεν ειναι αλλα δεν ειναι σε καμια περιπτωση ο βασικος κορμος της οικονομιας τους. Το 2007-2008 πτωχευσε για αυτο ακριβως τον λογο, και το ΑD τους εσωσε, δεν αποκλειεται να επαναληφθει...
Δυστυχως λογω δουλειας πηγαινω ακομα συχνα, μακαρι να μην ξαναπηγαινα ποτε.

----------


## mike95

μαγκες μου τι παιχτηκε εδω, νομιζω ενεργοποιηθηκε επιτελους το vectoring! αν και q3 ειχαν πει για περιστερι και φτασαμε κοντα μεσα q4

δεν ειναι χαμηλο το attainable για vectoring; επισης περιεργη ταχυτητα διαλεξαν να το κλειδωσουν (120/40) δεν βλεπω και το λογο που δνε το αφησαν ελευθερο η στα 50/5 π εχω κανονικα

----------


## D_J_V

> μαγκες μου τι παιχτηκε εδω, νομιζω ενεργοποιηθηκε επιτελους το vectoring! αν και q3 ειχαν πει για περιστερι και φτασαμε κοντα μεσα q4
> 
> δεν ειναι χαμηλο το attainable για vectoring; επισης περιεργη ταχυτητα διαλεξαν να το κλειδωσουν (120/40) δεν βλεπω και το λογο που δνε το αφησαν ελευθερο η στα 50/5 π εχω κανονικα


Κατα λάθος ενεργοποιήθηκε ή το ζήτησες με κάποιο τρόπο ;;;!!!;;;

----------


## mike95

> Κατα λάθος ενεργοποιήθηκε ή το ζήτησες με κάποιο τρόπο ;;;!!!;;;


δεν ζητησα κατι (εξαλλου ειμαι στη wind και οχι στον οτε), μονο του επεσε το ιντερνετ για λιγα λεπτα και μετα συνδεθηκε στην ταχυτητα αυτη

παντως απο ftp κατεβαζω γυρω στα 12 mb/s! ελπιζω να μη το κατεβασουν για λιγες μερες να δω αν αξιζει η 100αρα!!! αναλογα και την τιμη παντα

----------


## ASFE

!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ΤΙ ΕΓΙΝΕ ΡΕ ΠΑΙΔΑ???

----------


## Collective_Soul

> δεν ζητησα κατι (εξαλλου ειμαι στη wind και οχι στον οτε), μονο του επεσε το ιντερνετ για λιγα λεπτα και μετα συνδεθηκε στην ταχυτητα αυτη
> 
> παντως απο ftp κατεβαζω γυρω στα 12 mb/s! ελπιζω να μη το κατεβασουν για λιγες μερες να δω αν αξιζει η 100αρα!!! αναλογα και την τιμη παντα


Δωσε και μενα μπαρμπα...εισαι με vectoring

 The ITU-T G.993.5 standard, "Self-FEXT cancellation (vectoring) for use with VDSL2 transceivers" (2010), also known as G.vector,

----------


## ThReSh

Πιλοτικό?

----------


## dimitris_13

Εδω και μερικες ωρες ελεγχος διαθεσιμοτητας δεν λειτουργει. Μηπως κανουν αναβαθμιση στη βαση δεδομενων για vectoring?

----------


## ASFE

^^Σωστος


*Παρουσιάστηκε σφάλμα κατά την αναζήτηση. Παρακαλούμε δοκίμασε ξανά αργότερα*.

----------


## mike95

το χασαμε το vectoring πατριωτες! παλι πισω στα 50, οχι οτι παραπονιεμαι καθως μεχρι προσφατα την βγαζαμε οικογενιακως με 8 mbit

βαζω τα στατιστικα του ρουτερ για συγκριση

----------


## adiS

κάποιος σε τρόλαρε για λίγοοοο! σφαίρα το vectoring...

Απορία το profile 17a που παρέμεινε δεν θα έπρεπε να αλλάξει?


-=edit=- 
απαντάω στον εαυτό μου το 17a πάει μέχρι 100Mbps
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/VDSL

οπότε για 100άρι δεν χρειάζεται να αλλάξει

----------


## Collective_Soul

> κάποιος σε τρόλαρε για λίγοοοο! σφαίρα το vectoring...
> 
> Απορία το profile 17a που παρέμεινε δεν θα έπρεπε να αλλάξει?


Oχι παραμενει σε 17a απλα ενεργοποιειται το vectoring (στο νεο ρουτερ που μου εστειλε η forthnet το εχω τσεκαρισμενο το κουτακι  για vectoring για μελλοντικα να ειναι ετοιμο

Aπλα αν δωσει μελλοντικα και 35b vectoring απο καμπινα  πρεπει να αλλαξω παλι modem

----------


## adiS

ναι μόλις μου δημιουργήθηκε μια απορία επειδή είδα τα στατιστικά από το vectoring,

Το line attenuation κάτω στον κατανεμητή μου είναι 10,8. Το μαξ που μπορώ να πιάσω είναι 78Mbps. 

Είδα ότι από το 97 ο mike πήγε σε 138Mbps.

Η απορία μου είναι αν οριακά βάλεις πακέτο 100Mbps και με το profile 17a δεν το πιάνεις θα σε πηγαίνουν σε 30a με όριο στα 100Mbps?

----------


## Collective_Soul

Μην κοιτας τα attainable ειναι υπολογισμενα σε υψηλα snr πχ εμενα με 14snr margin μου βγαζει 92mbit και εχω 12.5 attenuation

Και εσυ (εχεις 11 attenuation) και εγω θα πιασουμε 100αρα...στη χειροτερη θα πρεπει να πεσει το snr στα 8db απο καμπινα

Τωρα αμα εχεις ηδη 8db snr και σου βγαζει attainable 80 mbit ακομα και με vectoring εκει θα φτασεις ...εκτος αν το κανουν οπως UK που δινουν προφιλ 3db snr απο καμπινα (αλλα εκει το κανουν γιατι δεν δινουν vectoring και γινεται της φουτανας απο crosstalk

----------


## ThReSh

Αν χρησιμοποιούσε ο ΟΤΕ 30a ή 35b τότε το attainable από 97 που είναι χωρίς vectoring θα πήγαινε ακόμα πιο πάνω από 138 που έδειξε πιο πάνω όταν ενεργοποιήθηκε ετσι?

----------


## Collective_Soul

ΤΟ 35b vectored απο ενα διαγραμμα στο google που ειδα μπορει να δωσει 200Mbps μεχρι τα 500μ(καλωδιακο μηκος)

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> το χασαμε το vectoring πατριωτες! παλι πισω στα 50, οχι οτι παραπονιεμαι καθως μεχρι προσφατα την βγαζαμε οικογενιακως με 8 mbit
> 
> βαζω τα στατιστικα του ρουτερ για συγκριση
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 187474


Ίσως η WIND να έβαλε Vectoring για λίγες ώρες σε κάποιους συνδρομητές της, για να κάνει δοκιμές. Αποκλείεται να σου άφηνε τα 100 Mbps στην τιμή των 50.  :Razz:

----------


## Iris07

Ας το κάνει σε όλους να γλυκαθούν!  :Razz:

----------


## Atheros

> Ίσως η WIND να έβαλε Vectoring για λίγες ώρες σε κάποιους συνδρομητές της, για να κάνει δοκιμές. Αποκλείεται να σου άφηνε τα 100 Mbps στην τιμή των 50.


Στην καμπίνα την σύνδεση την έκανε τεχνικός του ΟΤΕ, και έδωσε το μέγιστο, αλλά το προφίλ το ρύθμισαν μετά τηλεμετρικά από wind στην ονομαστική ταχύτητα της συνδρομής.

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> Στην καμπίνα την σύνδεση την έκανε τεχνικός του ΟΤΕ, και έδωσε το μέγιστο, αλλά το προφίλ το ρύθμισαν μετά τηλεμετρικά από wind στην ονομαστική ταχύτητα της συνδρομής.


Μάλλον αυτό έγινε. Ενεργοποίησε ο ΟΤΕ το Vectoring και μετά η WIND διόρθωσε τα προφίλ των συνδρομητών της, που πήγαν από τα 50 στα 120 Mbps.

----------


## Ligkas

Καλημέρα. Τι τρέχει με τον ΟΤΕ σήμερα? Στη σελίδα το live chat λέει εκτός λειτουργίας από 8.00-22.30. Στο 13888, όλες οι επιλογές βγάζουν μήνυμα ότι υπάρχει φόρτο και δεν μπορούν να εξυπηρετήσουν. Τι μπορεί να συμβαίνει?

----------


## makhs

> Καλημέρα. Τι τρέχει με τον ΟΤΕ σήμερα? Στη σελίδα το live chat λέει εκτός λειτουργίας από 8.00-22.30. Στο 13888, όλες οι επιλογές βγάζουν μήνυμα ότι υπάρχει φόρτο και δεν μπορούν να εξυπηρετήσουν. Τι μπορεί να συμβαίνει?


Απο οτι ακουσα εχουν απεργια σημερα και αυριο. Δεν ξερω αν εχει σχεση αυτο. Καλημερα.

----------


## Ligkas

Α οκ σ'ευχαριστώ!

----------


## cranky

> Καλημέρα. Τι τρέχει με τον ΟΤΕ σήμερα? Στη σελίδα το live chat λέει εκτός λειτουργίας από 8.00-22.30. Στο 13888, όλες οι επιλογές βγάζουν μήνυμα ότι υπάρχει φόρτο και δεν μπορούν να εξυπηρετήσουν. Τι μπορεί να συμβαίνει?


*48ωρη Απεργία στον Όμιλο ΟΤΕ.*

----------


## voithostyrempora2

Ενεργοποιηθήκαμε κι εμείς στο πατρικό μου στην Κω σε KV που ηταν για Q3 2017 . Συγχρονίζουμε κανονικά στα 50/5. Ορίστε και τα στατιστικά:



Βρισκόμαστε ακριβώς 95 μετρα από το KV (σύμφωνα με το Google Maps). Θα περιμενα το downstream attainable λίγο πιο πάνω. Ποιος είναι ο συντελεστης απόσβεσης του VDSL ανά 100 μέτρα χάλκινου βρόχου; στο aDSL2+ είναι κάτι λιγοτερο από 14 dB/km (κάπου 13,81 αν θυμαμαι σωστά). Με το vectoring θα μπορέσουμε να συγχρονισουμε στα 100; θελουμε το πακέτο 100/10 , γι'αυτό ρωτώ.

----------


## adiS

> Ενεργοποιηθήκαμε κι εμείς στο πατρικό μου στην Κω σε KV που ηταν για Q3 2017 . Συγχρονίζουμε κανονικά στα 50/5. Ορίστε και τα στατιστικά:
> 
> 
> 
> Βρισκόμαστε ακριβώς 95 μετρα από το KV (σύμφωνα με το Google Maps). Θα περιμενα το downstream attainable λίγο πιο πάνω. Ποιος είναι ο συντελεστης απόσβεσης του VDSL ανά 100 μέτρα χάλκινου βρόχου; στο aDSL2+ είναι κάτι λιγοτερο από 14 dB/km (κάπου 13,81 αν θυμαμαι σωστά). Με το vectoring θα μπορέσουμε να συγχρονισουμε στα 100; θελουμε το πακέτο 100/10 , γι'αυτό ρωτώ.


θα μπορέσεις άνετα να συγχρονίσεις στα 100/10. Όταν θα το γυρίσουν σε vectoring(αυτήν την στιγμή δεν είναι σε vectoring) τότε θα δεις άλλα στατιστικά στην γραμμή σου.

----------


## voithostyrempora2

Ναι, αυτό σκεφτόμουν κι εγώ, σ'ευχαριστώ. Βεβαια πρέπει να είμαστε πραγματικά οι πρώτοι στο KV που βαζουμε VDSL, αφού ενεργοποιηθηκε πριν μερικές ημερες (αντε να'μαστε οι δεύτεροι). Θέλω να δω τις συνεπειες του crosstalk μελλοντικά, γιατί πριν ~10 χρονια που ειχαμε βάλει aDSL2+ (από τους σχετικά πρώτους στο νησί) , συγχρονιζαμε στα 11-12 Mbps και την προηγουμενη βδομαδα ειχαμε φτασει τα 6, χάνοντας μερικές εκατοντάδες Kbps κάθε λίγους μηνες.

----------


## tigra23

> Ναι, αυτό σκεφτόμουν κι εγώ, σ'ευχαριστώ. Βεβαια πρέπει να είμαστε πραγματικά οι πρώτοι στο KV που βαζουμε VDSL, αφού ενεργοποιηθηκε πριν μερικές ημερες (αντε να'μαστε οι δεύτεροι). Θέλω να δω τις συνεπειες του crosstalk μελλοντικά, γιατί πριν ~10 χρονια που ειχαμε βάλει aDSL2+ (από τους σχετικά πρώτους στο νησί) , συγχρονιζαμε στα 11-12 Mbps και την προηγουμενη βδομαδα ειχαμε φτασει τα 6, χάνοντας μερικές εκατοντάδες Kbps κάθε λίγους μηνες.


Λογικά όταν εφαρμοστεί το vectoring δεν θα υπάρχει πρόβλημα crosstalk.

----------


## tiatrou

> Ενεργοποιηθήκαμε κι εμείς στο πατρικό μου στην Κω σε KV που ηταν για Q3 2017 . Συγχρονίζουμε κανονικά στα 50/5. Ορίστε και τα στατιστικά:
> 
> 
> 
> Βρισκόμαστε ακριβώς 95 μετρα από το KV (σύμφωνα με το Google Maps). Θα περιμενα το downstream attainable λίγο πιο πάνω. Ποιος είναι ο συντελεστης απόσβεσης του VDSL ανά 100 μέτρα χάλκινου βρόχου; στο aDSL2+ είναι κάτι λιγοτερο από 14 dB/km (κάπου 13,81 αν θυμαμαι σωστά). Με το vectoring θα μπορέσουμε να συγχρονισουμε στα 100; θελουμε το πακέτο 100/10 , γι'αυτό ρωτώ.


*Κατεβάζεις όντως με 50Mbps;* Γιατί και εγώ (στην Κω) συγχρονίζω με 50Mbps και μάλιστα με καλύτερα στατιστικά γραμμής, αλλά κατεβάζω με *20-25Mbps*. Το έδωσα ήδη για βλάβη. Δες και το θέμα που άνοιξα εδώ.


*Spoiler:*

----------


## Collective_Soul

Με 11att θα πιασεις 100αρα (και εγω που εχω 12.5 att)...αρκει να ριξουν το snr margin στη καμπινα παρακατω...πχ  στο 8db νομιζω εως εκει το αφηνουν..ας με διορθωσει καποιος.

Το 88 attainable που σου βγαζει ειναι αν αφηναν ελευθερη τη γραμμη να κλειδωσει οσο παει αλλα με υπολογισμενο snr 16.6

Εμενα μου βγαζει 92 attainable με 13 snr

- - - Updated - - -




> *Κατεβάζεις όντως με 50Mbps;* Γιατί και εγώ (στην Κω) συγχρονίζω με 50Mbps και μάλιστα με καλύτερα στατιστικά γραμμής, αλλά κατεβάζω με *20-25Mbps*. Το έδωσα ήδη για βλάβη. Δες και το θέμα που άνοιξα εδώ.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 187591


Εγω με την 50αρα κατεβαζω με 5.5mbyte/sec αλλα δεν ειμαι στην ΚΩ

----------


## jkoukos

> Το 88 attainable που σου βγαζει ειναι αν αφηναν ελευθερη τη γραμμη να κλειδωσει οσο παει αλλα με υπολογισμενο snr 16.6
> 
> Εμενα μου βγαζει 92 attainable με 13 snr


Σωστά για την μέγιστη ταχύτητα, αλλά λάθος για το SNR.
Η μέγιστη ταχύτητα είναι αυτή που θα πιάσεις σήμερα σε ελεύθερο προφίλ χωρίς "κόφτη".
Με το SNR παίζει ο "κόφτης" μέσω του οποίου σε ρίχνουν στα 50Mbps του πακέτου που έχεις σήμερα.

----------


## voithostyrempora2

Το attainable rate αναφερεται σίγουρα σε πιο χαμηλό SNR Margin. Είναι ενας θεωρητικός υπολογισμος με utilisation ολόκληρου του φάσματος, οπότε ο θόρυβος προφανως αυξάνεται (αφού καταλαμβανεις και τα πλέον θορυβωδη κομμάτια του φάσματος), με αποτέλεσμα να πέφτει το SNR. Rule of thumb ειναι περίπου τα 6 dB στο SNR, αν και αυτό εξαρταται από την πολιτική του εκάστοτε provider. Αν το SNR μένει σταθερο, τότε δεν μπορεί να αυξηθει ο συγχρονισμός (εκτός και αν αλλάξεις πχ την ισχύ εκπομπής) .




> *Κατεβάζεις όντως με 50Mbps;* Γιατί και εγώ (στην Κω) συγχρονίζω με 50Mbps και μάλιστα με καλύτερα στατιστικά γραμμής, αλλά κατεβάζω με *20-25Mbps*. Το έδωσα ήδη για βλάβη. Δες και το θέμα που άνοιξα εδώ.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 187591


Δεν εχω ιδέα τί κάνουν τα αδερφια μου και οι γονείς  :Razz:  . Είμαι μόνιμα στο εξωτερικό. Τη γραμμη χρησιμοποιούν 3 νοικοκυριά (γονείς, αδερφός-2 και αδερφός-3).  Ενεργοποιηθηκε την Πέμπτη και σίγουρα την πρώτη μερα η γραμμή έπιασε 45 Mbps στο downloading (από ελληνικό server πάντως).

Το bottleneck στην Κω (αλλά και σε ολόκληρο το Αιγαίο) είναι η οπτική ίνα από το νησί μέχρι την στεριά (Λαύριο Αττικής). Εκεί χαλάει το πράμα. Η ίνα ανήκει στον ΟΤΕ και εχει και dark fiber lease προς το ΕΔΕΤ. Οι εναλλακτικοί πληρώνουν ενα σκασμό λεφτά για να υπενοικιασουν bandwidth σε αυτό το κομμάτι του δικτύου. Κανονικά, ο ΟΤΕ δε θα πρεπε να χει πρόβλημα, αφού το μπουρί είναι δικό του.

----------


## Collective_Soul

> Το attainable rate αναφερεται σίγουρα σε πιο χαμηλό SNR Margin. Είναι ενας θεωρητικός υπολογισμος με utilisation ολόκληρου του φάσματος, οπότε ο θόρυβος προφανως αυξάνεται (αφού καταλαμβανεις και τα πλέον θορυβωδη κομμάτια του φάσματος), με αποτέλεσμα να πέφτει το SNR. Rule of thumb ειναι περίπου τα 6 dB στο SNR, αν και αυτό εξαρταται από την πολιτική του εκάστοτε provider. Αν το SNR μένει σταθερο, τότε δεν μπορεί να αυξηθει ο συγχρονισμός (εκτός και αν αλλάξεις πχ την ισχύ εκπομπής) .
> 
> 
> 
> Δεν εχω ιδέα τί κάνουν τα αδερφια μου και οι γονείς  . Είμαι μόνιμα στο εξωτερικό. Τη γραμμη χρησιμοποιούν 3 νοικοκυριά (γονείς, αδερφός-2 και αδερφός-3).  Ενεργοποιηθηκε την Πέμπτη και σίγουρα την πρώτη μερα η γραμμή έπιασε 45 Mbps στο downloading (από ελληνικό server πάντως).
> 
> Το bottleneck στην Κω (αλλά και σε ολόκληρο το Αιγαίο) είναι η οπτική ίνα από το νησί μέχρι την στεριά (Λαύριο Αττικής). Εκεί χαλάει το πράμα. Η ίνα ανήκει στον ΟΤΕ και εχει και dark fiber lease προς το ΕΔΕΤ. Οι εναλλακτικοί πληρώνουν ενα σκασμό λεφτά για να υπενοικιασουν bandwidth σε αυτό το κομμάτι του δικτύου. Κανονικά, ο ΟΤΕ δε θα πρεπε να χει πρόβλημα, αφού το μπουρί είναι δικό του.


Παρατηρω στο ρουτερ οτι με αλλο snr καθε φορα αλλαζει και το attainable γι αυτο εγραψα οτι εγραψα... ισως καθε ρουτερ να εχει διαφορετικο αλγοριθμο υπολογισμου...
Eνα παιδι εδω μεσα που εκαναν τεστ στη γραμμη του ελευθερη τελειως και επιασε 120mbit  ειχε αλλο attainable πριν το vectoring τεστ.... αν βρω θα ποσταρω τα στοιχεια

Βρηκα τις εικονες τις σχετικες απο τον χρηση mike95 που του ενεργοποιησαν προσωρινα/αφησαν ελευθερη τη γραμμη και μετα του κλειδωσαν το προφιλ στα 50Mbit...δειτε πως αλλαζει το attainable οταν πεφτει το snr margin

----------


## voithostyrempora2

Πόσο αλλάζει το attainable; επειδή ακριβως ειναι θεωρητικός υπολογισμος, όπως εγραψα και πιο πάνω, θα εχεις καθε φορά και άλλο αποτέλεσμα. Δεν εχω κάνει τις πράξεις για να ξέρω (αυτή θα ηταν ωραία άσκηση για RF Engineering στο Πολυτεχνείο btw) ακριβώς, αλλά φανταζομαι ότι οποιαδηποτε μονοψήφια % διακύμανση από μία κεντρική τιμή θα είναι φυσιολογική. Το attainable rate εξαρταται φυσικά από το attenuation (το οποίο ειναι σχετικά σταθερό), αλλά και από το πόσο "βρώμικο" είναι το φάσμα τη στιγμή του συγχρονισμου (όταν και γινεται ο υπολογισμός του attainable rate) . Δραματικές αλλαγες στο attainable rate εν γενει υποδηλώνουν ότι κάτι πήγε στραβά με τον βρόχο.

----------


## Collective_Soul

Συμφωνω μαζι σου οτι το attainable ειναι συγκεκριμενο...απλα διαφωνουμε και αναρωτιομαστε πως το υπολογιζει το software του καθε ρουτερ.

πχ στην Αγγλια δινουν εως και 3db snr προφιλ απο καμπινα...αμφιβαλλω αν αυτο το λαμβανει υποψιν το ρουτερ στον υπολογισμο του attainable.

----------


## voithostyrempora2

Ο υπολογισμος υλοποιειται με τον αλγοριθμο που ειναι γραμμένος στο firmware. Αμφιβάλλω αν το δίνει δημόσια κάποια εταιρεία , αφού γενικα τα firmwares είναι κλειστού κώδικα. Δεν ξερω αν υπάρχει σε  open-source υλοποιησεις, όπως στο DD-WRT. Πάντως σίγουρα για να πλησιάσεις εστω το attainable rate, το SNR margin σου θα πέσει.

----------


## jkoukos

Βάζεις 2 εικόνες αλλά δεν πρόκειται για το ίδιο πράγμα. Η μία είναι vectoring και η άλλη απλή VDSL. 
Το SNR και στα 2 παίζει ως "κόφτης" ανάλογα το ποσοστό που χρειάζεται για να πιάσεις τον επιτρεπόμενο συγχρονισμό.

----------


## voithostyrempora2

Στα screenshots που ανέβασες, έχει αλλάξει από Annex Y σε Annex K .

----------


## Collective_Soul

> Το SNR και στα 2 παίζει ως "κόφτης" ανάλογα το ποσοστό που χρειάζεται για να πιάσεις τον επιτρεπόμενο συγχρονισμό.


Ναι δεν διαφωνώ επ' αυτου... η απορία μου ειναι οταν θα δωθουν τα πακετα 100/10 απο καμπινες ΟΤΕ σε 17α vectored αν θα δωσει και προφιλ κατω απο 8db snr για να ακουμπησουν πιο κοντα στην 100αρα οσοι ειναι λιγο πιο μακρυα απο την καμπινα... (σε καποιες περιοχες τα KV ειναι καπως αραια τοποθετημενα και οχι καθε τετραγωνο και KV)

- - - Updated - - -




> Στα screenshots που ανέβασες, έχει αλλάξει από Annex Y σε Annex K .


Ναι στο τεστ εκεινη την ωρα τον ειχαν γυρισει σε G.993.5 οπως γραφει και ο jkoukos

----------


## jkoukos

Στο συγκεκριμένο παράδειγμα που δείχνεις, δεν θα μπορεί να βάλει 300άρι, ούτε καν το 200άρι. Κορυφή σήμερα με G.Vector είναι τα 138Mbps για 17α. Με 30 ή 35b θα είναι παραπάνω, αλλά και πάλι όχι για όλους. Παίζει κι εδώ το "έως".
Η ένδειξη μέγιστης ταχύτητας είναι άσχετη με την τιμή SNR που δείχνει η συσκευή. Ο ΟΤΕ δεν θα βάλει κάτω από 8 και οι άλλοι (στις δικές τους καμπίνες) κάτω από 6.

----------


## Collective_Soul

> Ο ΟΤΕ δεν θα βάλει κάτω από 8 και οι άλλοι (στις δικές τους καμπίνες) κάτω από 6.


Αυτη ειναι παρα πολυ χρησιμη πληροφορια... η επομενη απορια που εχω ειναι αν προτιθεται ο ΟΤΕ να δωσει μελλοντικα απο καμπινα Vplus (35b) vectored ...φυσικα αυτο για να απαντηθει πρεπει καποιος να γνωριζει εκ των εσω καθως δεν εχει ανακοινωθει κατι σχετικα.

----------


## jkoukos

Δεν το γράφω επειδή το γνωρίζω, αλλά διότι αυτή είναι η πραγματικότητα. ο αριθμός 6 είναι το όριο στην μεγάλη πλειοψηφία των παρόχων σε αυτόν τον πλανήτη και βάση αυτού γίνεται υπολογισμός σε όλα τα υπολογιστήρια.

----------


## voithostyrempora2

Ισχύει αυτό και γι'αυτό ανέφερα κι εγω τα 6 dB πιο πάνω. Και in real life οι Μηχανικοί βαζουμε target SNR στα 6 dB πολύ συχνά.

----------


## rexdimos

εχετε ακουσει τιποτα για γλυφαδα και αναβαθμιση ?η ακομα δεν υπαρχει κατι ?βεβαια εδω τα Kv ειναι καινουργια και απο τις πρωτες περιοχες που μπηκαν στα πενηνταρια πακετα τωρα για τα κατοσταρια υπαρχει καποιο νεο?

----------


## ThReSh

> εχετε ακουσει τιποτα για γλυφαδα και αναβαθμιση ?η ακομα δεν υπαρχει κατι ?βεβαια εδω τα Kv ειναι καινουργια και απο τις πρωτες περιοχες που μπηκαν στα πενηνταρια πακετα τωρα για τα κατοσταρια υπαρχει καποιο νεο?


Στο αρχικό post θα βρεις zip με excel με τις  ημερομηνίες/τρίμηνα.

----------


## TearDrop

Γνωρίζουμε τι γίνεται με καμπίνες που δεν είναι καθόλου μέσα στο αρχείο που ανέβηκε στο πρώτο Post?

Πχ. Ο ΟΤΕ ανέλαβε το Α/Κ ΧΑΡΙΛΑΟΥ αλλά τη καμπίνα που με καλύπτει δε την έχει μέσα (409). Η καμπίνα έχει τοποθετηθεί Ιούλιο 2016 αλλά πήρε ρεύμα πριν μερικές μέρες, δεν δίνει ακόμα διαθεσιμότητα.

----------


## globalnoise

Ας παίζει κι εδώ το "έως" στα 138Mbps και παραπάνω. Είμαστε εντάξει για μια 7ετία μέχρι true FTTH

----------


## uncharted

> Ας παίζει κι εδώ το "έως" στα 138Mbps και παραπάνω. Είμαστε εντάξει για μια 7ετία μέχρι true FTTH


Δεν θα παμε μονοκοπανια στο FTTH μετα το VDSL2, εχουμε και G.Fast και μαλιστα με 2 profiles (106, 212 MHz). Ισως δουμε και XG-Fast (εως 10 Gbps over copper)...

----------


## panosira

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WenPrk_Xr6c να το κοψω λετε? το ερωτευτικα από τη πρωτη στιγμη.(περιμενω και εγω να δω τι θα γινει με το vectoring) (για να σπασει ο παγος μεχρι να δουμε πρωτα αποτελέσματα)

----------


## Dodolo

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WenPrk_Xr6c να το κοψω λετε? το ερωτευτικα από τη πρωτη στιγμη.(περιμενω και εγω να δω τι θα γινει με το vectoring) (για να σπασει ο παγος μεχρι να δουμε πρωτα αποτελέσματα)


Δεν θα πληρώσεις πέναλτυ άμα το κόψεις; Εγώ θα σου έλεγα να περιμένεις και μετά να αναβαθμίσεις όταν είναι διαθέσιμα τα νέα πακέτα...

----------


## panosira

> Δεν θα πληρώσεις πέναλτυ άμα το κόψεις; Εγώ θα σου έλεγα να περιμένεις και μετά να αναβαθμίσεις όταν είναι διαθέσιμα τα νέα πακέτα...


δεν υπαρχει πεναλτι,αλλα σε βρισκω σωστο.

----------


## Iris07

Άντε.. λήγει αύριο η διαβούλευση.. ελπίζω μέσα στην εβδομάδα να βγάλουν τις τιμές..

----------


## nkapsa

Καμμία πρόβλεψη για τους τιμές? Η Wind δίνει την 50 με συν 6 ευρώ, η εκατοσταρα πόσο θα είναι συν 15? Τι λέτε?

----------


## Zarko

Αυτή είναι η ερώτηση του ενός εκατομμυρίου δολαρίων, και θα επηρεάσει τις επιλογές που θα κληθούμε να κάνουμε όλοι μας. Αν η Cosmote πάει στα 60-70 ευρώ τη τιμή για τα 100Mbps, προσωπικά πιστεύω ότι θα είναι πολύ λίγοι αυτοί που θα τιμήσουν το πακέτο. Θα δούμε βέβαια και τις τιμές που θα δώσουν η Wind, Vodafone κτλ.

Σε αυτή τη περίπτωση πιστεύω ότι οι περισσότεροι από εμάς θα μείνουμε στις 50άρες γραμμές, περιμένοντας υπομονετικά την Inalan, μπας και μας καλύψει κάποια στιγμή σε μερικά χρόνια...

----------


## jimmyl

πιστευω οτι η κατοσταρα  θα τιμολογηθει σαν premium υπηρεσια οποτε οι τιμες  θα ειναι τσιμπημενες , μακαρι να βγω λαθος

----------


## D_J_V

55 ευρώ προσφορά

----------


## Ligkas

> 55 ευρώ προσφορά


55 ευρώ? Η 100 από ΟΤΕ? Έχεις κάποιο λινκ?

----------


## jimmyl

> 55 ευρώ προσφορά


inside information?

----------


## cyberten

> 55 ευρώ προσφορά





> 55 ευρώ? Η 100 από ΟΤΕ? Έχεις κάποιο λινκ?





> inside information?


Και σ'εμένα πάντως αυτό το ποσό "στριφογυρίζει" στο μυαλό μου...  :Whistle:

----------


## uncharted

Καλη τιμη για ΟΤΕ, αν ισχυει.

Και μετα εχουμε 200 & 300 Mbps απο Voda/Wind, οποτε το ανωτερο δεν πιστευω να ξεπερασει τα €100.

----------


## Sovjohn

Υπό άλλες συνθήκες, το 100 θα ήταν θεωρώ ακριβότερο κατά την έναρξη διάθεσης. Όμως - όταν ανακοινωθούν τα πακέτα vectoring & FTTH το 100 δεν θα είναι το ανώτερο - θα υπάρχουν και 200 ή 300 αν δεν κάνω λάθος. Έτσι, "υποχρεωτικά" η τιμολογιακή πολιτική του 100 δε μπορεί να είναι hyper-premium. Το 55 ακούγεται νορμάλ λοιπόν, και φρονώ ότι ακόμα και το 300 δεν θα είναι πάρα πολύ ψηλότερα, αν και η διαφορά του από τα 100 θα είναι, μάλλον, υπαρκτή.

Σε κάθε περίπτωση, Κυριακή κοντή γιορτή, θα γνωρίζουμε μέσα στο μήνα...

----------


## nkapsa

Άρα wind Vodafone περίπου στα 40?

----------


## Sovjohn

Θα... δούμε. Υπάρχουν και οι outsiders μεταπωλητές (Cyta, Nova) στην εξίσωση. Θεωρώ πάντως ότι οι διαφορές επί τοις % σε τιμές σε σχέση με Cosmote θα είναι μικρότερες απ' ότι στο παρελθόν - Μπορεί σε VDSL 30 / 50 να είναι "οικονομικά" αλλά το 100+ είναι "πιο premium" όπως και να έχει. Χωρίς να έχω εσωτερική πληροφόρηση, αν όντως υπάρξει τιμή cosmote στα 55, θα ανέμενα κάτι στα 45-49 από άλλους (ανάλογα με το ποιος είναι ο άλλος, μπορεί να είχε κάποια εξτρά προσφορά όπως προνομιακή τιμή για τηλεόραση, ή κάτι τέτοιο).

----------


## pankostas

Το 50αρι ο ΟΤΕ το δίνει τώρα 35€. Εγώ πιστεύω την 100αρα θα τη δώσει 50€. +15€ πάνω , νομίζω είναι καλα. +20€ είναι πολλά. Θα δειξει. Εικασίες κανω...

----------


## Hetfield

> Υπό άλλες συνθήκες, το 100 θα ήταν θεωρώ ακριβότερο κατά την έναρξη διάθεσης. Όμως - όταν ανακοινωθούν τα πακέτα vectoring & FTTH το 100 δεν θα είναι το ανώτερο - θα υπάρχουν και 200 ή 300 αν δεν κάνω λάθος. Έτσι, "υποχρεωτικά" η τιμολογιακή πολιτική του 100 δε μπορεί να είναι hyper-premium. Το 55 ακούγεται νορμάλ λοιπόν, και φρονώ ότι ακόμα και το 300 δεν θα είναι πάρα πολύ ψηλότερα, αν και η διαφορά του από τα 100 θα είναι, μάλλον, υπαρκτή.
> 
> Σε κάθε περίπτωση, Κυριακή κοντή γιορτή, θα γνωρίζουμε μέσα στο μήνα...


55€ για 100 Mbps εν ετει 2017, οχι δεν ειναι normal τιμη. 
Ειδικα δε απο τη στιγμη που θα υπαρχουν στην αγορα πακετα των 200 και 300 Mbps.

----------


## nikgr

εγω θεωρώ ότι αν θέλουν να σπρώξουν τον κόσμο στο vdsl θα πρέπει το 50αρι να ειναι απο δω και πέρα το light πακέτο και να κοστίζει όσο η 24αρα adsl. (να μην πω και λιγότερο)
Να μην ξεχνάμε ότι για πολύ κόσμο που ειναι μακριά απ' τα αστικά κέντρα η adsl ειναι ουσιαστικά λύση ανάγκης και όχι επιλογής οπότε εκ των πραγμάτων η μονη λύση θα ειναι το 50αρι απο καμπίνα

Απο κει και πέρα η 100αρα στην τιμή της σημερινής 50αρας vdsl και η 200αρα και 300αρα με αυξητικά βήματα των 5euro.
Αν τα δώσουν παραπάνω θα μεινουν με την ίνα στο χέρι...

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> εγω θεωρώ ότι αν θέλουν να σπρώξουν τον κόσμο στο vdsl θα πρέπει το 50αρι να ειναι απο δω και πέρα το light πακέτο και να κοστίζει όσο η 24αρα adsl. (να μην πω και λιγότερο)
> Να μην ξεχνάμε ότι για πολύ κόσμο που ειναι μακριά απ' τα αστικά κέντρα η adsl ειναι ουσιαστικά λύση ανάγκης και όχι επιλογής οπότε εκ των πραγμάτων η μονη λύση θα ειναι το 50αρι απο καμπίνα
> 
> Απο κει και πέρα η 100αρα στην τιμή της σημερινής 50αρας vdsl και η 200αρα και 300αρα με αυξητικά βήματα των 5euro.
> Αν τα δώσουν παραπάνω θα μεινουν με την ίνα στο χέρι...


Το 30αρι VDSL θα έπρεπε να πάει στη θέση του "έως 24". Αλλά κάποιοι εναλλακτικοί πάροχοι, δε θα το δώσουν...

----------


## adiS

όπως κάθε "νέα" τεχνολογία έτσι και εδώ πιστεύω στην αρχή θα είναι υπερκοστολογημένη.

Μιά χαρά απόσβεση κάνουν και με την 50άρα που δίνουν από τις καμπίνες, γιατί αν όλοι το γυρίσουν σε 100άρι θα πρέπει να δώσουν και άλλα λεφτά σε υπόλοιπες υποδομές όπως πχ το bandwidth με το εξωτερικό.

Και εγώ πιστεύω γύρω στο 55 με 60άρι θα είναι η 100άρα.

Για 200 και 300 η διαφορά των πακέτων θα είναι 15 με 20 ευρώ κατά την γνώμη μου. Το 300άρι θα αγκίζει τα 100 ευρώ αφού είναι ότι ποιο premium που θα κυκλοφορεί.

----------


## D_J_V

> Το 50αρι ο ΟΤΕ το δίνει τώρα 35€. Εγώ πιστεύω την 100αρα θα τη δώσει 50€. +15€ πάνω , νομίζω είναι καλα. +20€ είναι πολλά. Θα δειξει. Εικασίες κανω...


37,50 απο 50 (με απεριόριστα σταθερά και μισή ώρα κινητά) και 42,50 απο 54 (απεριόριστα σταθερά και 5 ώρες κινητά) το δίνει 
αρα το 55 μια χαρά κάθεται  :Smile: 
https://www.cosmote.gr/eshop/browse/...y-VDSL/_/N-81b

----------


## jap

> Το 50αρι ο ΟΤΕ το δίνει τώρα 35€. Εγώ πιστεύω την 100αρα θα τη δώσει 50€. +15€ πάνω , νομίζω είναι καλα. +20€ είναι πολλά. Θα δειξει. Εικασίες κανω...





> εγω θεωρώ ότι αν θέλουν να σπρώξουν τον κόσμο στο vdsl θα πρέπει το 50αρι να ειναι απο δω και πέρα το light πακέτο και να κοστίζει όσο η 24αρα adsl. (να μην πω και λιγότερο)
> Να μην ξεχνάμε ότι για πολύ κόσμο που ειναι μακριά απ' τα αστικά κέντρα η adsl ειναι ουσιαστικά λύση ανάγκης και όχι επιλογής οπότε εκ των πραγμάτων η μονη λύση θα ειναι το 50αρι απο καμπίνα
> 
> Απο κει και πέρα η 100αρα στην τιμή της σημερινής 50αρας vdsl και η 200αρα και 300αρα με αυξητικά βήματα των 5euro.
> Αν τα δώσουν παραπάνω θα μεινουν με την ίνα στο χέρι...


Κάπου ανάμεσα θα κάτσει η μπίλια. Από τη μια ισχύει ότι θα μείνουν με την ίνα στο χέρι, από την άλλη θα πρέπει κάποτε να αποδώσουν αυτές οι επενδύσεις.

Το θέμα είναι και τι θα γίνει με τις εταιρείες που τόσο καιρό αρμέγουν κανονικά για να έχουν μισθωμένα κυκλώματα. Αν είναι πολύ χαμηλά οι τιμές, κάποιες από αυτές θα πάνε σε γρήγορα VDSL πακέτα, που σημαίνει μειωμένα έσοδα για τους παρόχους. 

Και σίγουρα είναι και πολλές άλλες παράμετροι που οι περισσότεροι εδώ δεν τις ξέρουμε. Π.χ. η Cyta που έχει βάλει πωλητήριο μπορεί να δώσει χαμηλές τιμές για να πάρει κόσμο και να αυξήσει το τίμημα του εαυτού της ή οι 3 μεγάλες εταιρείες να εφαρμόσουν την εμπειρία που έχουν τόσα χρόνια στην κινητή (λέγε με καρτέλ) και να συμφωνήσουν μεταξύ τους σε τιμές πολύ ψηλότερες από ό,τι φανταζόμαστε. Όσο η ΕΕΤΤ κοιμάται, δεν αποκλείεται τέτοια πιθανότητα.

----------


## adiS

δύσκολα εταιρείες που έχουν μισθωμένη θα το γυρίσουν σε vdsl.

Ο λόγος είναι ότι όταν μια εταιρεία διαλέγει να έχει μισθωμένη δεν το κάνει για το download μόνο, είναι ένας παράγοντας αλλά όχι ο μοναδικός. Οπότε δεν βλέπω να έχουν χασούρα από αυτό.

----------


## AlexTselikas

Προσωπικα δν θεωρω 55 ευρω νορμαλ τιμη.Οπως λεει ο συμφορουμιτης εν ετει 2017,παμε 2018,100mbps για 55 ευρω ειναι παρα πολλα.Δεν μ'αρεσει να λεω συνεχεια το ιδιο πραγμα,αλλα σε αλλες ευρωπαικες χωρες ειναι πολυ πιο οικονομικα.Η Γαλλια παρεχει Gigabit FTTH με 31 ευρω το μηνα,ολα απεριοριστα μαζι με σταθερα προς 100+ χωρες.Εγω προσωπικα εχω προσφορα στα 18 ευρω.Και ολα αυτα με μισθους Γαλλιας που ειναι πολλαπλασιοι απο της Ελλαδας...

----------


## adiS

> Προσωπικα δν θεωρω 55 ευρω νορμαλ τιμη.Οπως λεει ο συμφορουμιτης εν ετει 2017,παμε 2018,100mbps για 55 ευρω ειναι παρα πολλα.Δεν μ'αρεσει να λεω συνεχεια το ιδιο πραγμα,αλλα σε αλλες ευρωπαικες χωρες ειναι πολυ πιο οικονομικα.Η Γαλλια παρεχει Gigabit FTTH με 31 ευρω το μηνα,ολα απεριοριστα μαζι με σταθερα προς 100+ χωρες.Εγω προσωπικα εχω προσφορα στα 18 ευρω.Και ολα αυτα με μισθους Γαλλιας που ειναι πολλαπλασιοι απο της Ελλαδας...


δεν διαφωνεί κανένας ότι το κόστος είναι μεγάλο για τις ταχύτητες που έχουμε αλλά το ότι έχεις στην Γαλλία 1Gbps με 31 ευρώ και αυτό δεν μου λέει κάτι.

Συνολικά πες μου μέσω όρο ταχύτητας που έχει η Γαλλία και σε τι τιμή δίνουν σε αυτούς που δεν μπορούν να έχουν FTTH, πχ αν δίνουν vdsl.

Έχω σταματήσει να συγκρίνω ταχύτητες με τόσο μεγάλα κράτη, η αγορά και η ζήτησει είναι τόσο μεγάλη που δεν έχει νόημα.

----------


## cyberten

> Προσωπικα δν θεωρω 55 ευρω νορμαλ τιμη.Οπως λεει ο συμφορουμιτης εν ετει 2017,παμε 2018,100mbps για 55 ευρω ειναι παρα πολλα.Δεν μ'αρεσει να λεω συνεχεια το ιδιο πραγμα,αλλα σε αλλες ευρωπαικες χωρες ειναι πολυ πιο οικονομικα.Η Γαλλια παρεχει Gigabit FTTH με 31 ευρω το μηνα,ολα απεριοριστα μαζι με σταθερα προς 100+ χωρες.Εγω προσωπικα εχω προσφορα στα 18 ευρω.Και ολα αυτα με μισθους Γαλλιας που ειναι πολλαπλασιοι απο της Ελλαδας...


Φίλε όλα καλά αυτά με τη Γαλλία ωστόσο επειδή δεν μπορώ να αντισταθώ στην ερώτηση (επειδή διακρίνω και ένα "πνεύμα" από τα γραφόμενά σου) απάντησέ μου... Το ενοίκιο στη Γαλλία ενός σπιτιού, πόσο είναι; Συγνώμη αλλά δεν μπορώ να ακούω άλλο τα υπέρ μιας χώρας που είναι τόσο μπροστά σε σχέση με την Ελλάδα που τώρα "στήνεται" ακόμα η επένδυση! Σύμφωνος είμαι με το πνεύμα σου, μην με παρεξηγείς, όμως πρέπει η σύγκρισή μας να έχει και μια κοινή βάση. Καλύτερα θα ένιωθα αν μου συνέκρινες την Ελλάδα με τη Ρουμανία ή ίσως την Τσεχία π.χ. όπου σαν χώρα αν και έχουμε (ίσως) καλύτερους μισθούς (από τη Ρουμανία, για Τσεχία αγνοώ τι ισχύει) διαθέτουμε πολύ χειρότερες τιμές στην πρόσβαση στο Net αλλά βέβαια νομιζω ότι δεν έχει όλη η Ρουμανία FTTH παντού. Παρόλα αυτά ακόμα και εντός Ελλάδας δεν υπάρχει ανταγωνισμός για FTTH πρόσβαση στην τιμή κάτω των 20€ και τελικά μπορώ να πω ότι η επιθυμία σου είναι ανέφικτη εκ των πραγμάτων διότι διαφορετικά θα έκλεινε κάθε εταιρεία που προσπαθεί (βλέπε Inalan) να "χτυπήσει" τον "ΟΤΕ" (εννοώ το μεγαλύτερο πάροχο της χώρας)...

----------


## fearhome21

Παιδεία έχω φίλο στον ΟΤΕ ο οποίος έχει καλή βαθμίδα, και τον ρώτησα για το vectoring και μου είπε άκουσα ότι τα πακέτα θα είναι ακριβά,δεν είναι σίγουρος λέει, αλλά ακούστηκε αυτό, δεν είναι απλός έμπορας, έχει μια καλή βαθμίδα, ας ελπίζουμε να μην ισχύει αυτό που λέει και ούτε ψέματα λέω για να στεναχωρήσω/αναστατώσω κόσμο.

----------


## cyberten

> Παιδεία έχω φίλο στον ΟΤΕ ο οποίος έχει καλή βαθμίδα, και τον ρώτησα για το vectoring και μου είπε άκουσα ότι τα πακέτα θα είναι ακριβά,δεν είναι σίγουρος λέει, αλλά ακούστηκε αυτό, δεν είναι απλός έμπορας, έχει μια καλή βαθμίδα, ας ελπίζουμε να μην ισχύει αυτό που λέει και ούτε ψέματα λέω για να στεναχωρήσω/αναστατώσω κόσμο.


Φίλε μπλέχτηκα από τα λεγόμενά σου! Ο γνωστός σου είναι στέλεχος στον ΟΤΕ ή κάτι άλλο; Παρατηρώ ότι ανέφερες νωρίτερα τη φράση "δεν είναι απλός έμπορας, έχει μια καλή βαθμίδα" και αναρωτιέμαι...

----------


## D_J_V

Δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να είναι οι τιμές πιο ακριβές απο Βέλγιο, Γερμανία κτλ
Εδω πολλοί δεν δίνουν τα 6 ευρώ διαφορά για να κάνουν την ADSL μετατροπή σε VDSL !! 
Εκτός ... εκτός ... αν ... δώσει και ... τηλεόραση pack μαζί...

----------


## AlexTselikas

Μεσο ορο ταχυτητας(με βασει στοιχεια της SpeedTest) ειναι 61.34mbps σε σταθερη συνδεση.Η εταιρειες συνηθως παρεχουν την μεγιστη ταχυτητα που υποστηριζει η γραμμη σου για το ιδιο χρηματικο ποσο.Πχ, αμα εχει μονο adsl η περιοχη σου τοτε για 31 ευρω θα εχεις adsl,με ταχυτητα οσο πιανει.Αμα εχει vdsl τοτε θα εχεις vdsl,κτλπ.Οι 3 πιο "γρηγορες" χωρες ειναι:
Σινγκαπουρη(5.607.000 κατοικοι)
Χονγκ Κονγκ(7.347.000 κατοικοι)
Ισλανδια(334,242 κατοικοι)

Απ'οσο ξερω και οι 3 ειναι πιο μικρες απο την ελλαδα.

----------


## uncharted

> 55€ για 100 Mbps εν ετει 2017, οχι δεν ειναι normal τιμη. 
> Ειδικα δε απο τη στιγμη που θα υπαρχουν στην αγορα πακετα των 200 και 300 Mbps.


Εσυ καλομαθες στην Σλοβακια, εδω ειναι Ελλαδα ομως.  :Razz:

----------


## AlexTselikas

Δεν καταλαβαινω το "πνευμα" που σου μετεφερε το κειμενο μου.Δεν ειχα σκοπο να περασω καμια προπαγανδα.Οπως δν καταλαβαινω που διαβασες ολα τα υπερ της Γαλλιας(τουλαχιστον οχι απο μενα).Η κουβεντα μας ειναι παντα προς τηλεπικοινωνιες.Το νοικι μου ειναι 400 ευρω για διαμερισμα 18τμ στο Παρισι(η πιο ακριβη πολη της Γαλλιας).Δεν βλεπω τι σχεση εχει το νοικι με την τιμη του ιντερνετ.Οταν αναφερω το μισθο του Γαλλου vs του Ελληνα,εννοω οτι και ειναι πιο φθηνο το ιντερνετ στην Γαλλια αλλα και δν εχει την ιδια αξια στον Γαλλο επειδη σαν ποσοστο σε σχεση με τον μισθο του δν ειναι το ιδιο με αυτο του Ελληνα.

----------


## anderm

Γίνεται ένα πολύ σύνηθες λάθος να συγκρίνονται χώρες του εξωτερικού με την Ελλάδα σε θέματα υποδομών. Το παράδειγμα παραπάνω με την Γαλλία ατυχές, μιλάμε για έναν εναλλακτικό πάροχο -bouygues- που δεν γνωρίζουμε τι τιμές χονδρικής εκμίσθωσης έχει σε ένα εξαιρετικά ανταγωνιστικό περιβάλλον που είναι βιώσιμο λόγω αριθμού συνδρομητών.

Τώρα οι χώρες του πρώην ανατολικού μπλόκ που δεν είχαν δημόσιο δίκτυο πρόσβασης και αποφάσισαν να περάσουν υπέργειο δίκτυο, πάλι είναι αναντίστοιχα μιας και το κόστος της υποδομής ανά μέτρο στο access κομμάτι είναι τελείως διαφορετικό. Συν το ότι δεν έκαναν τις επενδύσεις οι πάροχοι. Δείτε Γερμανία, Αγγλία που κάνουν οι πάροχοι τις αναβαθμίσεις δικτύου τι κόστος έχουν οι συνδέσεις.

----------


## uncharted

> Δεν καταλαβαινω το "πνευμα" που σου μετεφερε το κειμενο μου.Δεν ειχα σκοπο να περασω καμια προπαγανδα.Οπως δν καταλαβαινω που διαβασες ολα τα υπερ της Γαλλιας(τουλαχιστον οχι απο μενα).Η κουβεντα μας ειναι παντα προς τηλεπικοινωνιες.Το νοικι μου ειναι 400 ευρω για διαμερισμα 18τμ στο Παρισι(η πιο ακριβη πολη της Γαλλιας).Δεν βλεπω τι σχεση εχει το νοικι με την τιμη του ιντερνετ.Οταν αναφερω το μισθο του Γαλλου vs του Ελληνα,εννοω οτι και ειναι πιο φθηνο το ιντερνετ στην Γαλλια αλλα και δν εχει την ιδια αξια στον Γαλλο επειδη σαν ποσοστο σε σχεση με τον μισθο του δν ειναι το ιδιο με αυτο του Ελληνα.


Στην Γαλλια το FTTH ξεκινησε προ δεκαετιας αν θυμαμαι καλα. Υπαρχει λοιπον μεγαλος ανταγωνισμος, εκτεταμενες υποδομες κλπ.

Και στην Ελλαδα το ADSL ξεκινησε απο τα €150/μηνα (2003) και εφτασε σε ιστορικο χαμηλο (€15/μηνα) 10 χρονια μετα.

Εδω περα τι ανταγωνισμο περιμενεις στο fiber που η Inalan θελει 20 χρονια για να καλυψει την Αττικη με ιδια κεφαλαια?

Γι' αυτο μπηκαν οι NGA επιδοτησεις στο παιχνιδι και ελπιζουμε σε 3-5 χρονια απο σημερα να ειναι αλλιως το broadband τοπιο... εκτος αν συστησουν καρτελ οι 3 αδελφες.  :Razz:

----------


## Pokas

Το να συγκρίνουμε την χώρα μας με προηγμένες οικονομίες όπως η Γαλλία, Σιγκαπούρη είναι μάλλον ατυχές.
Η Ελλάδα με την κρίση έχει απολέσει τουλάχιστον 10 χρόνια σε τεχνολογική εξέλιξη και για τα έργα που γίνονται τώρα καθώς και αυτά που έγιναν την προηγούμενη 5ετία είμαστε πολύ τυχεροί.

----------


## Iris07

H Wind έβαλε κάτι τιμές για το VLU/FTTC ..
(Για το 100/10 προς το παρόν..)

https://www.windwholesale.gr/

https://www.windwholesale.gr/files/W...ELIST_FTTC.pdf

----------


## ThReSh

Αρκετά μικρή η διαφορά στην τιμή χοντρικής από το 50αρι ή μου φαίνεται λόγω απειρίας?

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> Αρκετά μικρή η διαφορά στην τιμή χοντρικής από το 50αρι ή μου φαίνεται λόγω απειρίας?


Ο ΟΤΕ νομίζω το 50άρι το χρέωνε 13,5€ για κάθε συνδρομητή, στους εναλλακτικούς παρόχους. Αν εννοεί αυτό που βλέπουμε δηλαδή...

----------


## pankostas

> 37,50 απο 50 (με απεριόριστα σταθερά και μισή ώρα κινητά) και 42,50 απο 54 (απεριόριστα σταθερά και 5 ώρες κινητά) το δίνει 
> αρα το 55 μια χαρά κάθεται 
> https://www.cosmote.gr/eshop/browse/...y-VDSL/_/N-81b


Και το 50€ μια χαρά καθεται! 
Όπου θέλουν αυτοί θα καθίσει...50...55....60...

----------


## uncharted

> H Wind έβαλε κάτι τιμές για το VLU/FTTC ..
> (Για το 100/10 προς το παρόν..)
> 
> https://www.windwholesale.gr/
> 
> https://www.windwholesale.gr/files/W...ELIST_FTTC.pdf


Αντιλαμβανομαι οτι ειναι τιμες ενοικιασης, αλλα σαν πολυ φτηνα δεν ειναι? (οχι οτι με χαλαει φυσικα!)

Αν ειναι ετσι, ολοι 100αρες θα παιρνουν...

----------


## ThReSh

E ναι. Βέβαια μετά έχει να πέσει ουκ ολίγο πιτάρισμα...  :Razz:

----------


## sdikr

> Αντιλαμβανομαι οτι ειναι τιμες ενοικιασης, αλλα σαν πολυ φτηνα δεν ειναι? (οχι οτι με χαλαει φυσικα!)
> 
> Αν ειναι ετσι, ολοι 100αρες θα παιρνουν...


Δεν περιλαμβάνουν υποθέτω την διασύνδεση με τα συστήματα του παρόχου,  bbras, κλπ
έτσι σκέτο με τα 14,57  internet δεν θα έχει η γραμμή

----------


## ThReSh

> Δεν περιλαμβάνουν υποθέτω την διασύνδεση με τα συστήματα του παρόχου,  bbras, κλπ
> έτσι σκέτο με τα 14,57  internet δεν θα έχει η γραμμή


Το θέμα είναι η σύγκριση της 50αρας με την αντίστοιχη τιμή χονδρικής του ΟΤΕ, ώστε να μπορούμε να κάνουμε μια υπόθεση για την τιμή της 100αρας (του ΟΤΕ) και κατ' επέκταση για τις τιμές λιανικής.

Αν λοιπόν η αντίστοιχη της 50αρας είναι 13.5, είναι ασφαλές να υποθέσουμε τέτοια διαφορά και στην 100αρα?

----------


## nnn

Ο τιμοκατάλογος του ΟΤΕ είναι εδώ
https://www.windwholesale.gr/files/W...ELIST_FTTC.pdf

----------


## SfH

Απαιτείται ουκ ασήμαντη υποδομή πίσω από το σημείο που παραδίδει ο πάροχος υποδομής στον πάροχο υπηρεσίας. Πέρα αυτού, δε νομίζω κανένας πλέον να κάνει cost-based λιανική τιμολόγηση οπότε δε νομίζω να μπορούμε να κάνουμε αναγωγή της χονδρικής σε λιανική.

Αν θέλουμε να δούμε απλά τα νούμερα για να συζητάμε, το κομμάτι του προιόντος του ΟΤΕ που μας ενδιαφέρει εδώ είναι το εξής :



```
VPU ( κλασσική τηλεφωνία )

30Mbps/2,5Mbps 
12,37 € 
50Mbps/5Mbps 
13,07 € 
100Mbps/10Mbps 
14,82 € 

VPU light ( μόνο voip τηλεφωνία )

30Mbps/2,5Mbps 
12,12 € 
50Mbps/5Mbps 
12,82 € 
100Mbps/10Mbps 
14,57 €
```

Προφανώς και τα νούμερα των wind/vodafone θα είναι μεγαλύτερα, καθώς σύμφωνα με τις δικές τους προσφορές, μεταφέρουν τα δεδομένα πιο μακρυά από ότι ο ΟΤΕ. Στην πράξη όμως το συνολικό κόστος για τον πάροχο περιεχομένου πιθανώς να βγαίνει και μικρότερο, ανάλογα με την κλίμακα. Λάθος μου, έπρεπε να συγκρίνω με VPU light καθώς αυτό είναι το πιο κοντινό προϊόν .

----------


## emeliss

> Αρκετά μικρή η διαφορά στην τιμή χοντρικής από το 50αρι ή μου φαίνεται λόγω απειρίας?


Είναι ακριβώς οι τιμές του ΟΤΕ.

----------


## cyberten

Έχουμε κανένα νεότερο για την προσφορά του Vectoring?

----------


## pankostas

Τέλη Νοεμβρίου η διάθεση, σύμφωνα με δελτίο τύπου.

----------


## GeorgeH

Τρίτο 10ήμερο η ανακοίνωση.

----------


## nnn

> Τέλη Νοεμβρίου η διάθεση, σύμφωνα με δελτίο τύπου.


Το έχεις πρόχειρο ?

----------


## adiS

> Το έχεις πρόχειρο ?


στην ανακοίνωση για τα οικονομικά αποτελέσματα του τριμήνου το λέει

_Το Γ’ τρίμηνο του 2017, ο ΟΤΕ προσέλκυσε 34 χιλιάδες νέους συνδρομητές ευρυζωνικών υπηρεσιών λιανικής, ενώ ο συνολικός αριθμός πελατών ευρυζωνικών υπηρεσιών ανήλθε σε 1.716 χιλιάδες. Οι ευρυζωνικές υπηρεσίες υψηλών ταχυτήτων VDSL της εταιρείας συνέχισαν να αναπτύσσονται, προσελκύοντας 32 χιλιάδες συνδρομητές στο τρίμηνο. Στο τέλος του τριμήνου, 311 χιλιάδες συνδρομητές ή το 18,1% της συνδρομητικής βάσης ευρυζωνικών υπηρεσιών λιανικής, είχαν επιλέξει υπηρεσίες VDSL έναντι 16,6% στο τέλος του Β’ τριμήνου του 2017. Οι πελάτες που αναβαθμίζουν τις συνδέσεις τους σε υπηρεσίες υψηλών ταχυτήτων αυξάνονται συνεχώς, γεγονός που καταδεικνύει τη ζήτηση για υπηρεσίες υψηλών ταχυτήτων και επιβεβαιώνει τη στρατηγική του Ομίλου για επενδύσεις σε FTTC. Από τον συνολικό αριθμό των καμπινών που κατακύρωσε η Ρυθμιστική Αρχή στον ΟΤΕ τον περασμένο Φεβρουάριο για αναβάθμισή τους σε VDSL/Vectoring , o OTE είχε ενεργοποιήσει στο τέλος του Γ’ τριμήνου περίπου το 72%, με τις υπόλοιπες να είναι έτοιμες προς διάθεση μέσα στο έτος. Στα τέλη Νοεμβρίου, η εταιρεία θα διαθέσει εμπορικά προϊόντα που βασίζονται στην τεχνολογία vectoring / super vectoring προσφέροντας πακέτα ευρυζωνικών υπηρεσιών με νέες, ακόμη υψηλότερες ταχύτητες μέχρι και 200Mbps, αναβαθμίζοντας σημαντικά τις υπηρεσίες που προσφέρει στους πελάτες της. Η ταχεία ανάπτυξη του δικτύου οπτικών ινών κατά τη διάρκεια του έτους θα επιτρέψει την ευρεία διάθεση της υπηρεσίας. Το γεγονός αυτό, σε συνδυασμό με την αυξανόμενη ζήτηση για ευρυζωνικές υπηρεσίες υψηλών ταχυτήτων, αναμένεται να ενισχύσει περαιτέρω την πελατειακή βάση._

----------


## nnn

Ok, υπέθεσα πως βγάλανε ξεχωριστό ΔΤ.

----------


## cyberten

> Ok, υπέθεσα πως βγάλανε ξεχωριστό ΔΤ.


Κι εγώ το ίδιο συμπέρασμα είχα βγάλει...

Το επανέλαβε όμως και ο Τσαμάζ (δεν καταλαβαίνω το πότε από το άρθρο που επισυνάπτω).

Στα 800 εκατ. ευρώ φέτος οι επενδύσεις του ομίλου ΟΤΕ
Κέρδη προ φόρων 224,4 εκατ. ευρώ έναντι 223,9 εκατ. αυξημένα 0,2% και οριακή μείωση των εσόδων 0,8% (2.859 εκατ. ευρώ έναντι 2.881,1 εκατ. ευρώ)  παρουσίασε για το 9μηνο ο όμιλος ΟΤΕ. Κατά το ίδιο διάστημα πραγματοποίησε επενδύσεις ύψους 584,2 εκατ. ευρώ αυξημένες 20,1% σε σχέση με το 9μηνο του 2016.
Συνολικά οι επενδύσεις του ομίλου στο σύνολο της τρέχουσας οικονομικής χρήσης θα ανέλθουν σε 800 εκατ. ευρώ. Είναι χαρακτηριστικό ότι ο Tim Höttges διευθύνων σύμβουλος της Deutsche Telekom (βασική μέτοχος του ΟΤΕ με 40%) έκανε ειδική αναφορά στις επενδύσεις του ΟΤΕ κατά την ενημέρωση των αναλυτών αναφορικά με τα αποτελέσματα του γερμανικού ομίλου.
Σύμφωνα με όσα είπε η διοίκηση του ΟΤΕ στους αναλυτές έπειτα από τη δημοσιοποίηση των αποτελεσμάτων το 2018 οι επενδύσεις θα κινηθούν στην περιοχή των 700 εκατ. ευρώ και οι ελεύθερες ταμειακές ροές στα 350 εκατ. ευρώ. Τον Φεβρουάριο του 2018 στο μεταξύ θα εξοφληθεί από τα ταμειακά διαθέσιμα υπόλοιπο ομολογιακού δανείου (628 εκατ. ευρώ) που συνάφθηκε το 2013.
ote-headquarters
Για το τελευταίο τρίμηνο του 2017, ο Όμιλος ΟΤΕ δεν αναμένει σημαντικές μεταβολές στους λειτουργικούς παράγοντες και τις τάσεις που επικρατούν από την αρχή του έτους. Στην Ελλάδα, οι τάσεις αναμένεται να παραμείνουν εν γένει θετικές, υποστηριζόμενες από τη συνεχιζόμενη σημαντική ενίσχυση των υπηρεσιών data κινητής, ευρυζωνικότητας και συνδρομητικής τηλεόρασης, ενώ τα έσοδα από υπηρεσίες φωνής θα συνεχίσουν να μειώνονται. Οι επιδόσεις στη Ρουμανία και την Αλβανία θα συνεχίσουν να αντιμετωπίζουν προκλήσεις. Ο Όμιλος εφαρμόζει μια σειρά από δράσεις μείωσης του κόστους που στοχεύουν στη βελτίωση της κερδοφορίας  στο μέλλον. Για να υποστηρίξει τις σημαντικές δράσεις ανάπτυξης που υλοποιεί, ο ΟΤΕ επιταχύνει ακόμα περισσότερο τις επενδύσεις του σε νέες τεχνολογίες, υποδομές και περιεχόμενο. Συγκεκριμένα, η α’ φάση των επενδύσεων σε FTTC ολοκληρώθηκε σε χρόνο ρεκόρ ενώ επίκειται και η εμπορική διάθεση, ώστε η εταιρεία να επωφεληθεί από την αυξημένη διαθεσιμότητα και την ταχύτατη υιοθέτηση των νέων τεχνολογιών.
Λόγω της αύξησης των επενδύσεων καθώς και μίας υποαπόδοσης στο EBITDA (κέρδη προ φόρων τόκων και αποσβέσεων) στις διεθνείς δραστηριότητες, ο Όμιλος ΟΤΕ αναμένει ότι οι προσαρμοσμένες ελεύθερες ταμειακές ροές για το 2017 θα διαμορφωθούν σε περίπου 100 εκατ. ευρώ. Όπως επισημαίνεται οι επενδύσεις και οι προσαρμοσμένες ελεύθερες ταμειακές ροές θα επανέλθουν σταδιακά στα κανονικά επίπεδα, ξεκινώντας από την επόμενη χρονιά.
Στο τέλος του 9μήνου ο καθαρός δανεισμός του ΟΤΕ ήταν 648,9 εκατ. ευρώ μειωμένος σε σχέση με το αντίστοιχο διάστημα πέρσι κατά 18,2% (δανειακές υποχρεώσεις 1.951,4 εκατ. με ταμειακά διαθέσιμα 1.297 εκατ.).
Σχολιάζοντας τα αποτελέσματα Γ’ τριμήνου 2017, ο πρόεδρος και διευθύνων σύμβουλος Ομίλου ΟΤΕ, Mιχάλης Τσαμάζ, ανέφερε: «Για ένα ακόμη τρίμηνο, πετύχαμε συνολικά καλές λειτουργικές επιδόσεις. Στην Ελλάδα, οι πολυετείς επενδύσεις μας σε δίκτυα νέας γενιάς και τηλεοπτικό περιεχόμενο ενίσχυσαν τα συνολικά έσοδα λιανικής, σταθερής και κινητής τηλεφωνίας. Η μόνη αρνητική επίδραση προήλθε από ρυθμιστικές αποφάσεις που είχαν αντίκτυπο στα έσοδα χονδρικής. Στην Ελλάδα, ο Όμιλος ΟΤΕ πέτυχε πολύ ισχυρό περιθώριο EBITDA (33,8%) χάρη στη σημαντική αύξηση των εσόδων από υπηρεσίες κινητής τηλεφωνίας και τον έλεγχο του κόστους σε όλους τους τομείς. Στη Ρουμανία, οι υπηρεσίες σταθερής επηρεάστηκαν θετικά  από τη συνεχιζόμενη υψηλή ζήτηση για συνδυαστικές υπηρεσίες, ωστόσο, οι συνθήκες στις διεθνείς δραστηριότητές μας παραμένουν δύσκολες. Γι’ αυτό και έχουμε δρομολογήσει μια σειρά δράσεων για τον περιορισμό του κόστους και την ενίσχυση της κερδοφορίας.»
Ο κ. Τσαμάζ πρόσθεσε: _«Οι επενδύσεις μας φέτος έχουν αυξηθεί σημαντικά, μια τάση που θα συνεχιστεί και στο τελευταίο τρίμηνο του έτους. Επιταχύνουμε την ανάπτυξη νέων δικτύων και υπηρεσιών FTTC, 4G & 4G+, που ανοίγουν το δρόμο για το ψηφιακό μέλλον της χώρας και ενισχύουν την εμπειρία των πελατών. Στα τέλη Νοεμβρίου θα διαθέσουμε εμπορικά νέες ταχύτητες από τις καμπίνες vectoring που εγκαταστήσαμε ή αναβαθμίσαμε, αποκτώντας τη δυνατότητα να προσφέρουμε ένα πλήρες φάσμα ευρυζωνικών υπηρεσιών για όλες τις κατηγορίες πελατών. Η αύξηση των επενδύσεων σε δίκτυα νέας γενιάς θα συμβάλλει στην ενίσχυση των λειτουργικών μας επιδόσεων και της κερδοφορίας μας.»_
Στο τέλος του 9μήνου ο συνολικός αριθμός πελατών ευρυζωνικών υπηρεσιών διαμορφώθηκε σε 1.716.000, ενώ 311 χιλιάδες συνδρομητές ή το 18,1% της συνδρομητικής βάσης ευρυζωνικών υπηρεσιών λιανικής, είχαν επιλέξει υπηρεσίες VDSL έναντι 16,6% στο τέλος του Β’ τριμήνου του 2017.  Ο συνολικός αριθμός συνδρομητών COSMΟΤΕ TV  ανήλθε σε 517 χιλιάδες, σημειώνοντας αύξηση 8,2% σε ετήσια βάση.  Τα συνολικά έσοδα κινητής τηλεφωνίας αυξήθηκαν 0,2% στα 889 εκατ. ευρώ.  Αξιοσημείωτο γεγονός είναι ότι τα έσοδα από μεταφορά δεδομένων στην κινητή έχουν φθάσει να αποτελούν το ένα τέταρτο των εσόδων από υπηρεσίες.
via http://www.infocom.gr/2017/11/10/sta...lou-ote/41751/

----------


## jap

Όταν εντέλει δώσουν (μπορεί να είναι και Δεκέμβρη, ή και αργότερα, δεν ξέρω) θα το καταλάβουμε σίγουρα από τις φανφάρες, τις τυμπανοκρουσίες και τα πυροτεχνήματα. Εδώ ο ΟΤΕ βγάζει διαφημίσεις για ανύπαρκτα επιτεύγματά του (εκείνο με το φαρμακείο που του έφτιαξαν τη βλάβη ξημερώματα  :Razz: ), δεν θα βγάλει αν δώσει ταχύτητα 200;

----------


## chrisd

Κάτι δεν έχω καταλάβει.
Θα δώσει 100αρες και μελλοντικά 200αρες η θα βγάλει πακέτα τώρα και για τις 2?

----------


## cyberten

> Κάτι δεν έχω καταλάβει.
> Θα δώσει 100αρες και μελλοντικά 200αρες η θα βγάλει πακέτα τώρα και για τις 2?


Νομίζω ότι θα βγάλει και τις δύο σαν τιμές τώρα και όπου μπορεί θα τις δίνει.

----------


## Iris07

*Ετοιμάζεται ο OTE.. ανέβηκε νέα σελίδα!*

Λένε για 1Gbps @ Home..

https://www.cosmote.gr/cs/cosmote/gr/fiber_optics.html

----------


## cyberten

> *Ετοιμάζεται ο OTE.. ανέβηκε νέα σελίδα!*
> 
> Λένε για 1Gbps @ Home..
> 
> https://www.cosmote.gr/cs/cosmote/gr/fiber_optics.html


Αυτό αφορά διαφήμιση του FTTH που, αν θυμάμαι καλά, έχει ήδη δώσει πιλοτικά σε μια μικρή περιοχή των Αθηνών με σύνδεση 1Gbps Down & Up. Θεωρώ ότι δεν συνδέεται κάπως με το Vectoring που περιμένουμε αυτήν την περίοδο.

----------


## Iris07

_θα φέρει
1 Gbps
ταχύτητα σε κάθε σπίτι & επιχείρηση_

Έτσι λέει..  :Razz:

----------


## matelas

Μου πέταξε ένα βίντεο στο fb, διαφήμιση... Στο τέλος της σελίδας αναφέρει πως καλύπτει 43.000 χιλιόμετρα στο εθνικό δίκτυο οπτικών ινών, φτάνει σε 1.500.000 νοικοκυριά και θα φέρει 1gbps. Τι στο καλό θέλει να πει; Το ftth δεν φτάνει σε τόσα νοικοκυριά, από την άλλη το vectoring δεν φτάνει το 1gbps.

Εκτός αν εννοεί vectoring και για λόγους marketing το παρουσιάζει σαν cosmote fiber. Αλλά και πάλι το 1gbps δεν κολλάει.

----------


## MitsosLarissa

> H Wind έβαλε κάτι τιμές για το VLU/FTTC ..
> (Για το 100/10 προς το παρόν..)
> 
> https://www.windwholesale.gr/
> 
> https://www.windwholesale.gr/files/W...ELIST_FTTC.pdf



Δηλαδή ΑΝ βάλω VDSL 30mbps μέσω καμπίνας της wind (που έχει αναλάβει το A/K Ακαδημίας) θα πληρώνω επίπλεον 12,12 το μήνα; ( Δηλαδή 145,44 το χρόνο) Ευχαριστώ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΠΑΡΩ... Το ποσό είναι πολύ μεγάλο για τις μέρες μας... Θα παραμείνω στα 15-16 που πιάνω τώρα και μου είναι είναι αρκετά για την χρήση που κάνω (To παραπάνω upload μου είναι στην ουσία άχρηστο) Το ίδιο θα έλεγα και για το ΟΤΕ ή την Vodafone... Αργότερα όταν οι τιμές πέσουν σε επίπεδα adsl βλέπουμε...

----------


## Iris07

To G.Fast θεωρητικά.. ?

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/G.fast

----------


## matelas

> To G.Fast θεωρητικά.. ?
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/G.fast


Φέρνει αυτές τις ταχύτητες αλλά δεν είναι fiber όπως διαφημίζει ο οτε.  :Razz:

----------


## ThReSh

> Δηλαδή ΑΝ βάλω VDSL 30mbps μέσω καμπίνας της wind (που έχει αναλάβει το A/K Ακαδημίας) θα πληρώνω επίπλεον 12,12 το μήνα; ( Δηλαδή 145,44 το χρόνο) Ευχαριστώ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΠΑΡΩ... Το ποσό είναι πολύ μεγάλο για τις μέρες μας... Θα παραμείνω στα 15-16 που πιάνω τώρα και μου είναι είναι αρκετά για την χρήση που κάνω (To παραπάνω upload μου είναι στην ουσία άχρηστο) Το ίδιο θα έλεγα και για το ΟΤΕ ή την Vodafone... Αργότερα όταν οι τιμές πέσουν σε επίπεδα adsl βλέπουμε...


Όχι...

----------


## jkoukos

Θα καλύπτει δίκτυο οπτικών ινών 43000 χλμ στο τέλος του 2020. Σε αυτές περιλαμβάνονται όλες οι οπτικές ίνες για κάθε χρήση (καμπίνες, αστικά κέντρα, FTTH, εταιρικές κλπ).

----------


## MitsosLarissa

> Όχι...


Δηλαδή πόσο παραπάνω θα πληρώνω; Ρωτάω καθαρά για εγκυκλοπαιδικούς λόγους, αφού το VDSL δεν με "καίει" και τόσο...

----------


## jkoukos

Οι τιμές αυτές είναι χοντρικής, δηλαδή πόσο θα νοικιάζει ένας πάροχος από αυτόν που έχει την καμπίνα, για να δώσει μετά σε σένα υπηρεσία.
Υπόψη ότι είναι ακριβώς οι ίδιες με αυτές που νοικιάζει ο ΟΤΕ σήμερα στους άλλους παρόχους για παροχή υπηρεσίας από τις δικές του καμπίνες.

----------


## MitsosLarissa

> Οι τιμές αυτές είναι χοντρικής, δηλαδή πόσο θα νοικιάζει ένας πάροχος από αυτόν που έχει την καμπίνα, για να δώσει μετά σε σένα υπηρεσία.
> Υπόψη ότι είναι ακριβώς οι ίδιες με αυτές που νοικιάζει ο ΟΤΕ σήμερα στους άλλους παρόχους για παροχή υπηρεσίας από τις δικές του καμπίνες.


'Αρα στον τελικό χρήστη η τιμή θα είναι παραπάνω... Μάλιστα!!! *ΑΝΤΕ ΓΕΙΑ!!!* Θα παραμείνω 1000% στο adsl που έχω τώρα με 23 ευρώ...

----------


## ThReSh

> 'Αρα στον τελικό χρήστη η τιμή θα είναι παραπάνω... Μάλιστα!!! *ΑΝΤΕ ΓΕΙΑ!!!* Θα παραμείνω 1000% στο adsl που έχω τώρα με 23 ευρώ...


Δεν θα πάει πχ τα 23 euro + το ποσό που υποθέτεις. Σίγουρα θα είναι πάνω από 23, δεν πρόκειται να πληρώνεις τα ίδια είναι αυτονόητο...

Πχ τώρα για 50αρι double play σε Wind πάει 29.5 euro, είτε από καφάο είτε από αστικό κέντρο.

----------


## MitsosLarissa

> Δεν θα πάει πχ τα 23 euro + το ποσό που υποθέτεις. Σίγουρα θα είναι πάνω από 23, δεν πρόκειται να πληρώνεις τα ίδια είναι αυτονόητο...
> 
> Πχ τώρα για 50αρι double play σε Wind πάει 29.5 euro, είτε από καφάο είτε από αστικό κέντρο.


Εδώ κοιτάμε πως να μειώσουμε τα έξοδα, όχι να τα αυξήσουμε...  :Razz: 

Έστω και 10 επιπλέν το μήνα (για το 100άρι) είναι 120 το χρόνο... Εγώ πάντως δεν θα τα έδινα...

----------


## jkoukos

Χαχαχα! +10€ από την τιμή ADSL για το 100άρι; Άλλαξε πλευρό.
Από τα 23€ που πληρώνεις τώρα για ADSL τα 8€ είναι η τιμή χοντρικής.

----------


## MitsosLarissa

> Χαχαχα! +10€ από την τιμή ADSL για το 100άρι; Άλλαξε πλευρό.
> Από τα 23€ που πληρώνεις τώρα για ADSL τα 8€ είναι η τιμή χοντρικής.


E για αυτό δεν σκοπεύω να βάλω ούτε 30άρι... (Ειδικά από καμπίνα Wind) Το vdsl κακά τα ψέματα είναι πολυτέλεια! Πριν από 10 χρόνια και από άλλη εταιρία δεν θα το συζητούσα καν! Ακόμα και τα 23 που πληρώνω τώρα ΠΟΛΛΑ είναι, από τη στιγμή που πληρώνω για 24mbps (έως αλλά δεν έχει σημασία) και πιάνω ΜΟΝΟ 15-16!!! Αν υπήρχε η δυνατότητα να βάλω 12άρι με 11-12 ευρώ θα το έβαζα 1000%

----------


## ThReSh

> Εδώ κοιτάμε πως να μειώσουμε τα έξοδα, όχι να τα αυξήσουμε... 
> 
> Έστω και 10 επιπλέν το μήνα (για το 100άρι) είναι 120 το χρόνο... Εγώ πάντως δεν θα τα έδινα...


23.5 κάνει το double play της Wind (ADSL) + 6 euro για το 50αρι. 

+10 για 100αρι από τα 23.5 δεν παίζει, φοβάμαι ακόμα και για τα +10 από τα 29.5...




> E για αυτό δεν σκοπεύω να βάλω ούτε 30άρι... (Ειδικά από καμπίνα Wind) Το vdsl κακά τα ψέματα είναι πολυτέλεια! Πριν από 10 χρόνια και από άλλη εταιρία δεν θα το συζητούσα καν! Ακόμα και τα 23 που πληρώνω τώρα ΠΟΛΛΑ είναι, από τη στιγμή που πληρώνω για 24mbps (έως αλλά δεν έχει σημασία) και πιάνω ΜΟΝΟ 15-16!!! Αν υπήρχε η δυνατότητα να βάλω 12άρι με 11-12 ευρώ θα το έβαζα 1000%


Ας ήσουν σε χάλια περιοχή με κάτι 4-5αρια και αποσυνδέσεις και το ξανασυζητούσαμε για την πολυτέλεια όταν με 6 euro το μήνα παραπάνω πας από 4-5 σε 50 καρφωτά.  :Razz:

----------


## anderm

> 23.5 κάνει το double play της Wind (ADSL) + 6 euro για το 50αρι. 
> 
> +10 για 100αρι από τα 23.5 δεν παίζει, φοβάμαι ακόμα και για τα +10 από τα 29.5...


Τώρα που όλοι επενδύουν οι τιμές κάτω από τα 40 ευρώ για τα 100Mbps δύσκολα θα πέσουν.

----------


## ThReSh

> Τώρα που όλοι επενδύουν οι τιμές κάτω από τα 40 ευρώ για τα 100Mbps δύσκολα θα πέσουν.


Ε βέβαια, σιγά σιγά Wind/Voda θα θέλουν να είναι βιώσιμα, να μην χρειάζεται η κινητή...

----------


## MitsosLarissa

> 23.5 κάνει το double play της Wind (ADSL) + 6 euro για το 50αρι. 
> 
> +10 για 100αρι από τα 23.5 δεν παίζει, φοβάμαι ακόμα και για τα +10 από τα 29.5...
> 
> 
> 
> Ας ήσουν σε χάλια περιοχή με κάτι 4-5αρια και αποσυνδέσεις και το ξανασυζητούσαμε για την πολυτέλεια όταν με 6 euro το μήνα παραπάνω πας από 4-5 σε 50 καρφωτά.


Τότε αναγκαστικά θα έβαζα 4άρι από το ΟΤΕ




> Τώρα που όλοι επενδύουν οι τιμές κάτω από τα 40 ευρώ για τα 100Mbps δύσκολα θα πέσουν.





> Ε βέβαια, σιγά σιγά Wind/Voda θα θέλουν να είναι βιώσιμα, να μην χρειάζεται η κινητή...


Τότε ας περιμένουν μετά από 5-10 να πάρουν συνδρομητές με τέτοιες τιμές... 40 ευρώ το μήνα για Internet είναι υπερβολή και δεν θα τα έδινα με ΤΙΠΟΤΑ!

----------


## ThReSh

> Τότε ας περιμένουν μετά από 5-10 να πάρουν συνδρομητές με τέτοιες τιμές... 40 ευρώ το μήνα για Internet είναι υπερβολή και δεν θα τα έδινα με ΤΙΠΟΤΑ!


Internet/Τηλεφωνία, όχι σκέτο Ιnternet. Μια χαρά υπάρχουν τώρα ουκ ολίγοι που δίνουν κι έδιναν περισσότερα στην αρχή των 50mbps...

----------


## lady_in_black

Mε G.fast θα δινει 1gbps αν και εχω τις αμφιβολιες μου ως προς την ασφαλεια ή τις παρεμβολές απο κακοβουλους χρήστες.

----------


## MitsosLarissa

> Internet/Τηλεφωνία, όχι σκέτο Ιnternet...


Αυτό εννοείται... Αλλά και πάλι είναι σχεδόν η διπλή τιμή... Εντάξει είναι και πολλές φορές μεγαλύτερη η ταχύτητα... Αλλά και πάλι τα "κουκιά" είναι πολλά...




> Mε G.fast θα δινει 1gbps αν και εχω τις αμφιβολιες μου ως προς την ασφαλεια ή τις παρεμβολές απο κακοβουλους χρήστες.


Και πόσο θα πάει αυτό; Κανένα 100άρι το μήνα;  :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:  Ειδικά για σπίτι αυτή η ταχύτητα, είναι ΥΠΕΡΒΟΛΙΚΑ, ΥΠΕΡΒΟΛΙΚΗ

----------


## lady_in_black

Αν θυμαμαι καλα 48 ευρώ εδινα πριν κανα 3 χρονια στο 50αρι απο ΟΤΕ + δωρεαν αστικα/υπεραστικα/κινητα.

----------


## ThReSh

> Αυτό εννοείται... Αλλά και πάλι είναι σχεδόν η διπλή τιμή... Εντάξει είναι και πολλές φορές μεγαλύτερη η ταχύτητα... Αλλά και πάλι τα "κουκιά" είναι πολλά...


Κανείς δεν περιμένει χαμηλές τιμές από την "πρώτη" μέρα, οι "early adopters" πάντα πληρώνουν παραπάνω...

----------


## MitsosLarissa

> Κανείς δεν περιμένει χαμηλές τιμές από την "πρώτη" μέρα, οι "early adopters" πάντα πληρώνουν παραπάνω...


Ακριβώς... Η "μαγκιά" πληρώνεται  :Wink:

----------


## anderm

> Τότε αναγκαστικά θα έβαζα 4άρι από το ΟΤΕ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Τότε ας περιμένουν μετά από 5-10 να πάρουν συνδρομητές με τέτοιες τιμές... 40 ευρώ το μήνα για Internet είναι υπερβολή και δεν θα τα έδινα με ΤΙΠΟΤΑ!


Αυτό έχει να κάνει με τις ανάγκες του εκάστοτε σπιτιού. Σε εμένα μπορεί 3 συσκευές να κάνουν 1080p streaming (3x6Mbps youtube), 9Mbps το ΟΤΕTV που είναι συνέχεια ανοιχτό κλπ όχι τα 4 αλλά και τα 24 είναι ανεπαρκή. Αν πιστεύεις πως τα 4Mbps θα σε κάλυπταν έχει καλώς.

Τώρα για τα 40 ευρώ, πριν λίγα χρόνια, 40 ευρώ έκανε το βασικό DP24 σε εναλλακτικούς παρόχους, οι τιμές έπεσαν στο όνομα του ανταγωνισμού, χωρ.ίς να πέφτουν ανάλογα και τα έξοδα των παρόχων με τους περισσότερους εναλλακτικούς να δίνουν τιμές κάτω του κόστους, επειδή δεν υπήρξε αλλαγή τεχνολογίας και αύξηση ταχυτήτων τόσα χρόνια.

Μην ξεχνάμε και τα κόστη διασύνδεσης, στον ΟΤΕ εάν θυμάμαι καλά για το 2016 ήταν πάνω από 300εκ ευρώ. Όσο αυξάνονται οι ταχύτητες και το traffic, αυξάνεται αναλογικά και το κόστος αυτό.

- - - Updated - - -




> Κανείς δεν περιμένει χαμηλές τιμές από την "πρώτη" μέρα, οι "early adopters" πάντα πληρώνουν παραπάνω...


Δεν έχει early adopting εδώ, ή χρειάζεσαι (και θέλεις) μεγαλύτερες ταχύτητες σήμερα ή όχι.

----------


## ThReSh

> Ακριβώς... Η "μαγκιά" πληρώνεται


Priorities, κάποιοι τα ξοδεύουν αλλού αλλά πιστεύουν ότι είναι "1ης ανάγκης", πχ τσιγάρα/ποτά/καφέδες κτλπ...




> Δεν έχει early adopting εδώ, ή χρειάζεσαι (και θέλεις) μεγαλύτερες ταχύτητες σήμερα ή όχι.


Κακά τα ψέματα σε 2 χρόνια θα είναι χαμηλότερες, αν κάποιος απλά "θέλει", μένει και στα 50 μέχρι να πέσουν κάπως...

----------


## Collective_Soul

Off Topic





> Priorities, κάποιοι τα ξοδεύουν αλλού αλλά πιστεύουν ότι είναι "1ης ανάγκης", πχ τσιγάρα/ποτά/καφέδες κτλπ...


Θελω να πιστευω οτι ειναι λιγοι αυτοι που πιστευουν οτι το τσιγαρο ειναι πρωτης αναγκης... ακομα και εγω σαν πρωην καπνιστης το θεωρουσα επιβαρυνση της τσεπης και της υγειας μου...μακρυα απο εμενα

----------


## nikgr

αν φαινονται σε μας πολλα τα 50 με 60 euro που ακούγεται οτι θα κοστίζει το 100αρι (το οποίο μπορεί να μην το έχουμε και ανάγκη αλλα να μας αρέσει απλά η ταχύτητα), φαντάζεστε τι έχει να γίνει με τον κόσμο που δεν ασχολείται ιδιαίτερα με το Internet και δεν ξέρουν και να αξιοποιήσουν μια γρηγορη γραμμη.

Εδω πωλούνται ακομα laptops που έχουν 10/100 κάρτα lan ενω και τα περισσότερα routers που πωλούνται δεν ειναι καν gigabit.
Φαντάζεστε να γκρινιάζει ο άλλος γιατι τρώει κοφτη τελικά απ' το hardware του και οχι απ' τον πάροχο!

----------


## Ntinaras

> Αυτό εννοείται... Αλλά και πάλι είναι σχεδόν η διπλή τιμή... Εντάξει είναι και πολλές φορές μεγαλύτερη η ταχύτητα... Αλλά και πάλι τα "κουκιά" είναι πολλά...
> 
> 
> 
> Και πόσο θα πάει αυτό; Κανένα 100άρι το μήνα;    Ειδικά για σπίτι αυτή η ταχύτητα, είναι ΥΠΕΡΒΟΛΙΚΑ, ΥΠΕΡΒΟΛΙΚΗ



Για ενα χρηστη για απλη χρηση ναι.
αλλα σκεψου μια πολυκατοικια να μοιραζεται μια 100αρα η 1000αρα γραμμη...
το κοστος ειναι μηδαμηνο ανα ατομο

----------


## Hetfield

> Για ενα χρηστη για απλη χρηση ναι.
> αλλα σκεψου *μια πολυκατοικια να μοιραζεται μια 100αρα η 1000αρα γραμμη*...
> το κοστος ειναι μηδαμηνο ανα ατομο


Κανεις παροχος δεν θα επιτρεψει κατι τετοιο.

----------


## uncharted

> Φέρνει αυτές τις ταχύτητες αλλά δεν είναι fiber όπως διαφημίζει ο οτε.


Δεν λεει τιποτα αυτο. Στο ΗΒ διαφημιζουν το VDSL ως "fiber".

Αλλου θα βαλουν FTTH, αλλου G.Fast.




> *Ετοιμάζεται ο OTE.. ανέβηκε νέα σελίδα!*
> 
> Λένε για 1Gbps @ Home..
> 
> https://www.cosmote.gr/cs/cosmote/gr/fiber_optics.html





> Χάρη στις οπτικές ίνεςΚαταφέραμε με μικρές διαστάσεις να επιτρέπεται η χωρική πολυπλεξία περισσότερων οπτικών ινών σε ένα καλώδιο. Το καλώδιο 96 οπτικών ινών που χρησιμοποιεί ο ΟΤΕ έχει εξωτερική διάμετρο που δεν ξεπερνά τα 7,0 mm.
> 
> 
> Αποκτάμε *χαμηλότερο κόστος πρώτης ύλης, που είναι γυαλί* υψηλής καθαρότητας (διοξείδιο του πυριτίου) *προερχόμενο από την άμμο, σε σύγκριση με τον ακριβότερο χαλκό*, από τον οποίο κατασκευάζονται οι αγωγοί των συμβατικών καλωδίων.


Μεγαλη αληθεια λεει εδω. Το κοστος της ινας δεν ειναι κατι σπουδαιο. Τα σκαφτικα/αδειες ειναι που κοστιζουν.

Και να σκεφτεις οτι καποτε ολη η χωρα απεκτησε τηλεφωνο χαρις στον φτηνο (τοτε, οχι σημερα) χαλκο... σημερα το εγχειρημα δεν θα ηταν βιωσιμο, γι' αυτο δεν χρησιμοποιειται σε greenfield εγκαταστασεις (π.χ. χωρες του 3ου κοσμου που δεν απεκτησαν ποτε χαλκινο δικτυο).

http://www.visualcapitalist.com/fore...of-each-metal/
https://www.streetwisereports.com/pu...ut-in-25-years

Αναρωτιεμαι τι αξια σε ευρω εχει ολος ο χαλκος του ΟΤΕ, αν υποθεσουμε οτι το FTTH αποκτησει 100% καλυψη καποια στιγμη και ειναι οικονομικα εφικτο να τον ξηλωσουμε απο τους δρομους που ειναι θαμμενος (ο εναεριος μαζευεται πιο ευκολα), ετσι ωστε να παει για ανακυκλωση και αλλες εφαρμογες.




> Κανεις παροχος δεν θα επιτρεψει κατι τετοιο.


Αν μιλαμε για FTTB, στην ουσια ολοι θα μοιραζονται μια 1000αρα fiber και θα παιρνουν 100αρες με χαλκο πολυ ευκολα και σχετικα φθηνα (δεν υπαρχει παγιο ΟΤΕ) αν υπαρχει καλη θεληση και απο τα 2 μερη (π.χ. να πληρωνουν ολοι οι ενοικοι το ρευμα του DSLAM μεσω των κοινοχρηστων). Παγιο ΟΤΕ + ρευμα ΔΕΗ δεν ειναι αμελητεα κοστη για εναν ISP.




> Mε G.fast θα δινει 1gbps *αν και εχω τις αμφιβολιες μου ως προς την ασφαλεια ή τις παρεμβολές απο κακοβουλους χρήστες*.


Για ανελυσε το αυτο αν θες. Με το DSL εχεις αμφιβολιες?

----------


## Hetfield

> Αν μιλαμε για FTTB, στην ουσια ολοι θα μοιραζονται μια 1000αρα fiber και θα παιρνουν 100αρες με χαλκο πολυ ευκολα και σχετικα φθηνα (δεν υπαρχει παγιο ΟΤΕ) αν υπαρχει καλη θεληση και απο τα 2 μερη (π.χ. να πληρωνουν ολοι οι ενοικοι το ρευμα του DSLAM μεσω των κοινοχρηστων). Παγιο ΟΤΕ + ρευμα ΔΕΗ δεν ειναι αμελητεα κοστη για εναν ISP.


Ο φιλος προφανως εννοει να αγορασω εγω μια 1000αρα γραμμη και να τη μοιραζω στην πολυκατοικια.

----------


## m1john

> Κανεις παροχος δεν θα επιτρεψει κατι τετοιο.


Και ποιος θα τον ρωτησει?

----------


## Iris07

Άντε ξεκινήστε.. γιατί τις έχω πάρει στο κρανίο!  :Laughing:

----------


## Hetfield

> Και ποιος θα τον ρωτησει?


Δεν υπαρχει καν θεμα ερωτησης.
Η πολιτικη του ΟΤΕ, WIND και VODAFONE μεχρι στιγμης ειναι ξεκαθαρη απεναντι στους "εξυπνακηδες" και μην εκπλαγεις αν δεις αυτη την πολιτικη να εφαρμοζεται πλεον (μεχρι τωρα δεν αξιζε να σχοληθει κανεις για τις ADSL συνδεσεις).

----------


## jap

> Άντε ξεκινήστε.. γιατί τις έχω πάρει στο κρανίο!


Αν και είδα τη διαφήμιση στην τηλεόραση δεν είχα αντιληφθεί τι αφορά. Όπως έγραψα κι από πάνω, περίμενα περισσότερα ταρατατζούμ. Στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα η Wind έχει καλύτερο διαφημιστή  :Rock guitar:   Μας έχει ζαλίσει και στο ραδιόφωνο, ίσως είναι και οι σταθμοί που ακούω.

----------


## anderm

> Και ποιος θα τον ρωτησει?


Όλοι οι πάροχοι μπορούν να πάρουν aggregate data της σύνδεση σου. Αν επιβεβαιωθεί ή έστω υπάρχουν υποψίες ότι τη διαμοιράζεις, ο ΟΤΕ τουλάχιστον μέχρι τον κατανεμητή μπορέι να κάνει αυτοψία μιας και είναι ιδιοκτησία του και δεν μπορείς να αρνηθείς νομικά πρόσβαση όταν πρόκειται για το δημόσιο δίκτυο πρόσβασης. Αν αρνηθείς, απλά σου κόβουν τη σύνδεση. Η ίδια κατάληξη θα υπάρχει αν βάλεις δικό σου, μη συμβατό με το vectoring εξοπλισμό.

Στη σύμβαση που υπογράφεις αναφέρει ρητά ότι απαγορεύεται ο διαμοιρασμός της σύνδεσης, οπότε με βάση αυτό απλά σπάνε το συμβόλαιο και στο κόβουν.

----------


## jkoukos

Σε ποιο σημείο υπάρχει αναφορά απαγόρευσης διαμοιρασμού του Internet;
Όσα συμβόλαια έχω δει, υπάρχει μία αναφορά αλλά σε άλλο πράγμα και όχι αυτό που γράφεις.

Στον κατανεμητή τι θα βρεθεί; Η τηλεφωνική γραμμή θα συνδέεται με το διαμέρισμα του κατόχου. Το μοίρασμα θα γίνεται εκτός κατανεμητή, μέσω LAN/WLAN.
Μετά τον κατανεμητή, δεν έχει κανέναν λόγο ή δικαίωμα.

----------


## cranky

> Το μοίρασμα θα γίνεται εκτός κατανεμητή, μέσω LAN/WLAN.


Αυτό, ακριβώς.
Απο πού θα ξέρει ο πάροχος πού πάνε τα utp που φεύγουν απο το ρούτερ μου ;

----------


## anderm

> Σε ποιο σημείο υπάρχει αναφορά απαγόρευσης διαμοιρασμού του Internet;
> Όσα συμβόλαια έχω δει, υπάρχει μία αναφορά αλλά σε άλλο πράγμα και όχι αυτό που γράφεις.
> 
> Στον κατανεμητή τι θα βρεθεί; Η τηλεφωνική γραμμή θα συνδέεται με το διαμέρισμα του κατόχου. Το μοίρασμα θα γίνεται εκτός κατανεμητή, μέσω LAN/WLAN.
> Μετά τον κατανεμητή, δεν έχει κανέναν λόγο ή δικαίωμα.


7.1.5 Η Υπηρεσία παρέχεται προς τον Συνδρομητή αποκλειστικά και μόνο προς ίδια χρήση. Ο Συνδρομητής απαγορεύεται
να παραχωρεί τη χρήση της, υπεκμισθώνει, μεταπωλεί και εν γένει να την διαθέτει προς εμπορική εκμετάλλευση. 

https://www.cosmote.gr/pdf/fixed/bus...AND_072017.pdf

Μπορεί με ένα switch να διαμοιράζεις συνδρομή κεντρικά, αυτό μπορεί να το δεί.

Μετά μόνο από τα στατιστικά χρήσης.

----------


## Hetfield

> Σε ποιο σημείο υπάρχει αναφορά απαγόρευσης διαμοιρασμού του Internet;
> Όσα συμβόλαια έχω δει, υπάρχει μία αναφορά αλλά σε άλλο πράγμα και όχι αυτό που γράφεις.
> 
> Στον κατανεμητή τι θα βρεθεί; Η τηλεφωνική γραμμή θα συνδέεται με το διαμέρισμα του κατόχου. Το μοίρασμα θα γίνεται εκτός κατανεμητή, μέσω LAN/WLAN.
> Μετά τον κατανεμητή, δεν έχει κανέναν λόγο ή δικαίωμα.


Εχουμε κανει την ιδια ακριβως συζητηση στο θεμα της Inalan.
Η οικιακη συνδρομη αφορα μονο μια οικια, ενα νοικοκυριο κι οχι ολοκληρη πολυκατοικια.
Φυσικα και το απαγορευει ο παροχος και αναφερεται ρητα στη συμβαση που παρεθεσε ο anderm.

Η "ιδια χρηση" που αναφερεται στη συμβαση εχει συγκεκριμενη νομικη υποσταση.
Το παραδειγμα που αναφερεις (μετα τον κατανεμητη δεν του πεφτει λογος) ειναι απλα μια μπακαλικη λογικη.

----------


## dimitri_ns

> 7.1.5 Η Υπηρεσία παρέχεται προς τον Συνδρομητή αποκλειστικά και μόνο προς ίδια χρήση. Ο Συνδρομητής απαγορεύεται
> να παραχωρεί τη χρήση της, υπεκμισθώνει, μεταπωλεί και εν γένει να την διαθέτει προς εμπορική εκμετάλλευση. 
> 
> https://www.cosmote.gr/pdf/fixed/bus...AND_072017.pdf
> 
> Μπορεί με ένα switch να διαμοιράζεις συνδρομή κεντρικά, αυτό μπορεί να το δεί.
> 
> Μετά μόνο από τα στατιστικά χρήσης.


Πάλι τα ίδια..
Ο συνδρομητής είναι ένας, ένας υπογράφει
1. Η γυναίκα του ?
2. Το σύμφωνο συμβίωσης?
3. Τα παιδιά του που μένουν στην ίδια πολυκατοικία σε γκαρσονιέρα ?
4. Τα παιδιά του συνδεδεμένα από διπλανή πολυκατοικία ?
5. Τα παιδιά του από προηγούμενο γάμο?
6.Τα παιδιά από προηγούμενο γάμο της τωρινής γυκαίκας του?

Και χιλιάδες άλλες περιπτώσεις.

Εμπορικά, απαγορεύεται
Στις άλλες περιπτώσεις ?

Κι ας λέει ο πάροχος ότι θέλει, δεν είναι λίγες οι φορές που όροι έχουν κριθεί καταχρηστικοί από τα δικαστήρια

----------


## Hetfield

> Πάλι τα ίδια..
> Ο συνδρομητής είναι ένας, ένας υπογράφει
> 1. Η γυναίκα του ?
> 2. Το σύμφωνο συμβίωσης?
> 3. Τα παιδιά του που μένουν στην ίδια πολυκατοικία σε γκαρσονιέρα ?
> 4. Τα παιδιά του συνδεδεμένα από διπλανή πολυκατοικία ?
> 5. Τα παιδιά του από προηγούμενο γάμο?
> 6.Τα παιδιά από προηγούμενο γάμο της τωρινής γυκαίκας του?
> 
> ...


Μπακαλικη λογικη.
Ο συνδρομητης ειναι ενας, η ιδια χρηση αφορα το νοικοκυριο του.
Γιατι πρεπει να το εξηγησουμε παλι;



Off Topic



Το χειροτερο απ'ολα ειναι οτι βαζετε την υπογραφη σας σε συμβασεις που δεν κατανοειτε πληρως.

----------


## cranky

Εξήγησέ μας με την επιστημονική λογική σου, *πώς* θα ελέγξει ο πάροχος *πού* πάνε τα utp που φεύγουν απο το ρούτερ μου.
Επιστημονικά, όχι μπακάλικα.

----------


## Hetfield

> Εξήγησέ μας με την επιστημονική λογική σου, *πώς* θα ελέγξει ο πάροχος *πού* πάνε τα utp που φεύγουν απο το ρούτερ μου.
> Επιστημονικά, όχι μπακάλικα.


Χρηση, στατιστικα.
Μην ξεχνας, οτι σε ορισμενες υλοποιησεις (π.χ. GPON, g.fast, VDSL με VOIP του ΟΤΕ) θες δε θες, θα κατσει εξοπλισμος του παροχου.

Αν πιστευεις οτι ο καθε παροχος θα αφησει 1000αρες γραμμες να κοβουν κερδος ανα συνδρομητη με τις ελληνικες "εξυπναδες", τοτε καλυτερα να αναθεωρησεις.

----------


## jap

Εγώ αλλού βλέπω το θέμα, όχι στις νομικές υποχρεώσεις και τρόπους επιβολής τους.

Προσωπικά, αν είχα μια γρήγορη γραμμή, ίσως έδινα στον Χ ή Ψ γείτονα ή και συγγενή για να μειώσω το κόστος μου, ίσως του έδινα και τσάμπα. Κάποιος άλλος ίσως φοβόταν για τις συνέπειες που θα είχε αν ο Χ ή Ψ έκανε παράνομη χρήση, π.χ. παιδική πορνογραφία, σερβίρισμα torrents κ.λπ. 

Αλλά σε καμία περίπτωση δεν θα έπαιρνα 'φέτα' από τέτοια σύνδεση. Πες ότι ο άλλος ξεχνά να πληρώσει τον λογαριασμό και του το κόβουν, ότι παθαίνει μια βλάβη ενώ λείπει σε διακοπές ή ότι η ταχύτητα πέφτει μυστηριωδώς κι εγώ τρώγομαι ότι ο άλλος έχει βάλει κόφτες σε όλους όσους δίνει για να μην πέφτει η δική του ταχύτητα. Χίλιες φορές να έχω π.χ. 50άρα σύνδεση δική μου παρά να με ζώνουν τα φίδια. 

Υποκειμενικά βέβαια όλα αυτά, αλλά θεωρώ ότι λίγοι είναι αυτοί που θα ρισκάρουν από τη θέση του ενός (που δίνει) ή του άλλου (που παίρνει) για να το παίξουν ξύπνιοι.

----------


## anderm

> Πάλι τα ίδια..
> Ο συνδρομητής είναι ένας, ένας υπογράφει
> 1. Η γυναίκα του ?
> 2. Το σύμφωνο συμβίωσης?
> 3. Τα παιδιά του που μένουν στην ίδια πολυκατοικία σε γκαρσονιέρα ?
> 4. Τα παιδιά του συνδεδεμένα από διπλανή πολυκατοικία ?
> 5. Τα παιδιά του από προηγούμενο γάμο?
> 6.Τα παιδιά από προηγούμενο γάμο της τωρινής γυκαίκας του?
> 
> ...


Απαγορεύεται να διαμοιράζεις τη σύνδεση σου εκτός του φυσικού σημείου σύνδεσης. Απλά πράγματα. Κάθε σύμβαση έχει δύο συμβαλλόμενα μέρη, εάν το ένα παραβιάσει κάποιον συμβατικό όρο απλά σπάει, στο κόβουν και δεν θα σου επιτρέψουν να συνάψεις σύμβαση με την ίδια εταιρία. Εάν θέλεις να τους πας στα δικαστήρια μπορείς, αλλά δεν θα επιβάλει κανένα δικαστήριο σε πάροχο που δεν έχει υποχρέωση καθολικής πρόσβασης να σου παρέχει υπηρεσίες αν αυτός δεν θέλει.




> Εξήγησέ μας με την επιστημονική λογική σου, *πώς* θα ελέγξει ο πάροχος *πού* πάνε τα utp που φεύγουν απο το ρούτερ μου.
> Επιστημονικά, όχι μπακάλικα.


Επιστημονικά ευχαρίστως αλλά δεν θα βγάλουμε άκρη οπότε ας το πάμε λίγο πιο απλά. Πολλοί πάροχοι χρησιμοποιούν ASR 9000 της Cisco στο δίκτυο, οι συγκεκριμένοι routers όπως και πολλοί άλλοι (όλοι οι πάροχοι χρησιμοποιούν αντίστοιχα μηχανήματα) μπορούν να κάνουν Layer 7 Filtering της κυκλοφορίας όπως μπορείς να διαβάσεις εδώ. Το Layer 7 είναι application level, μπορεί δηλαδή ο κάθε πάροχος να ξέρει ότι ''ξοδεύεις'' 700Mb πχ στο facebook μέσα στην ημέρα.

----------


## GeorgeH

> Χρηση, στατιστικα.
> Μην ξεχνας, οτι σε ορισμενες υλοποιησεις (π.χ. GPON, g.fast, VDSL με VOIP του ΟΤΕ) θες δε θες, θα κατσει εξοπλισμος του παροχου.
> 
> Αν πιστευεις οτι ο καθε παροχος θα αφησει 1000αρες γραμμες να κοβουν κερδος ανα συνδρομητη με τις ελληνικες "εξυπναδες", τοτε καλυτερα να αναθεωρησεις.


Είναι μπακάλικο λοιπόν ότι με τον εξοπλισμό του παρόχου θα μοιράζω internet μέσω lan/wlan στα 3 διαμερίσματα που έχω στην ιδιοκτησία μου στην πολυκατοικία; Έστω ότι είμαι ο ιδιοκτήτης σε όλες τις περιπτώσεις και η "μπακάλικη" έννοια του νοικοκυριού δεν περιορίζεται μόνο σε 1 διαμέρισμα αλλά σε περισσότερα. Η σχέση νοικοκυριού με διαμέρισμα είναι το σύνηθες αλλά δεν είναι 1-1 αλλά ενδεχομένως 1-πολλά, συν του ότι δεν καθορίζεται νομικά ως προς το χωροταξικό.
Το είχαμε ξανασυζητήσει αλλά άκρη δε βγάλαμε γιατί το ίδια χρήση δεν αποτελεί κοινό σημείο αναφοράς για τον τελικό χρήστη και τον πάροχο. Προφανώς έχει διττή ερμηνεία.

----------


## uncharted

> Χρηση, στατιστικα.
> Μην ξεχνας, οτι σε ορισμενες υλοποιησεις (π.χ. GPON, g.fast, VDSL με VOIP του ΟΤΕ) θες δε θες, θα κατσει εξοπλισμος του παροχου.
> 
> Αν πιστευεις οτι ο καθε παροχος θα αφησει 1000αρες γραμμες να κοβουν κερδος ανα συνδρομητη με τις ελληνικες "εξυπναδες", τοτε καλυτερα να αναθεωρησεις.


Το G.Fast ειναι xDSL variant, αρα μπορεις να βαλεις δικο σου εξοπλισμο.

Το VoIP δουλευει και με bridge (δεν το λεω εγω, τεχνικος του ΟΤΕ μου το προτεινε για να μην αλλαξω τον εξοπλισμο μου).

Τωρα για το αν θα ασχοληθουν με τον διαμοιρασμο, εξαρταται απο πολλες παραμετρους. Ποσοι ειναι οι abusers, ποσο διαθεσιμο bandwidth εχει με εσωτερικο/εξωτερικο κλπ κλπ.

----------


## Hetfield

> Είναι μπακάλικο λοιπόν ότι με τον εξοπλισμό του παρόχου θα μοιράζω internet μέσω lan/wlan στα 3 διαμερίσματα που έχω στην ιδιοκτησία μου στην πολυκατοικία; Έστω ότι είμαι ο ιδιοκτήτης σε όλες τις περιπτώσεις και η "μπακάλικη" έννοια του νοικοκυριού δεν περιορίζεται μόνο σε 1 διαμέρισμα αλλά σε περισσότερα. Η σχέση νοικοκυριού με διαμέρισμα είναι το σύνηθες αλλά δεν είναι 1-1 αλλά ενδεχομένως 1-πολλά, συν του ότι δεν καθορίζεται νομικά ως προς το χωροταξικό.
> Το είχαμε ξανασυζητήσει αλλά άκρη δε βγάλαμε γιατί το ίδια χρήση δεν αποτελεί κοινό σημείο αναφοράς για τον τελικό χρήστη και τον πάροχο. *Προφανώς έχει διττή ερμηνεία*.


Προφανως και οχι.
Εκτος κι αν νομιζεις οτι τα νομικα τμηματα των παροχων πληρωνονται για να παιζουν Playstation αντι να συντασσουν τις συμβασεις με προσοχη.
Σε συζητηση καφενειου, μπορει να εχει διττη ερμηνεια.
Οχι σε νομικους ορους παντως, καθως αυτη η ερμηνεια δεν καθοριζεται μονο απο τον συγκεκριμενο ορο αλλα κι απο ολους τους υπολοιπους που διεπουν τη συμβαση.

----------


## anderm

Δεν παίρνει κανένας στατιστικά χρήσης από το router σου, ανεξαρτήτως εξοπλισμού που χρησιμοποιείς, φιλτράρεται η κυκλοφορία στους routers του παρόχου. Τόσο ως προς L3 όσο και ως προς L7 ανάλογα τον router. Δεν έχει να κάνει με το xDSL ή το G.FAST ή ότι άλλο.

----------


## slalom

> *Εδω πωλούνται ακομα laptops που έχουν 10/100 κάρτα lan* ενω και τα περισσότερα routers που πωλούνται δεν ειναι καν gigabit.
> Φαντάζεστε να γκρινιάζει ο άλλος γιατι τρώει κοφτη τελικά απ' το hardware του και οχι απ' τον πάροχο!


Ειναι επιλογη σου να μην τα αγορασεις

----------


## jkoukos

Την κουβέντα την είχαμε κάνει και είχαν μεταφερθεί τα μηνύματα εδώ. Ας μην είμαστε πάλι of topic.


*Spoiler:*




			Το "_ιδία χρήση_" έχει διττή έννοια και δεν αναφέρεται εντός του σπιτιού, διαφορετικά θα έβαζε χωροθετικό όρο.
Εξάλλου πρώτη παράγραφος (και πριν από το "ιδία χρήση") αναφέρει "_Να κάνει σύννομη χρήση της Υπηρεσίας τόσο ο ίδιος όσο και οποιοσδήποτε χρήστης_".
Μου απαγορεύει να έχω ελεύθερη ασύρματη εκπομπή σε όλη την γειτονιά; Μου απαγορεύει να δίνω πρόσβαση στον γείτονα; Τι σημασία έχει αν είναι ένας ή 10;
Η απαγόρευση είναι ρητή σε άλλα πράγματα και όχι αν και που θα διαθέσω (όχι παραχωρήσω, υπεκμισθώσω, μεταπωλείσω). Με καθιστά υπεύθυνο για οποιαδήποτε επικοινωνία στο διαδίκτυο, αφού γίνεται με τον δικό μου λογαριασμό.

Κοιτάξτε τώρα μια απαγόρευση που αναφέρεται (στους ίδιους όρους) για το username/password της σύνδεσης: "_Γνωστοποίηση των ως άνω στοιχείων καθ' οιονδήποτε τρόπο σε τρίτους με ή χωρίς αντάλλαγμα απαγορεύεται και συνιστά κακή χρήση του δικτύου_". Βλέπεται πόσο ωραία και κατηγορηματικά αναφέρει την απαγόρευση και πώς αν ήθελε θα έκανε το ίδιο και για το μοίρασμα της σύνδεσης;

----------


## anderm

Μα δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί κάνετε καν τόση κουβέντα. Καταρχάς δεν λέει πουθενά ιδία χρήση αλλά ότι απαγορεύεται η παραχώρηση χρήσης. Αν ο πάροχος υποψιάζεται χρήση ενάντια στη σύμβαση απλά σου διακόπτει την παροχή υπηρεσιών σε ενημερώνει αρχικά και εάν συνεχιστεί σου διακόπτει τη παροχή υπηρεσιών, τίποτα παραπάνω τίποτα λιγότερο.

Τα μεγάλα rates κοστίζουν και κοστίζουν πολύ στον πάροχο. Αν αποφασίσει κάποιος να πάρει με 50-60-70 ευρώ -όσο θα κάνει πάνω κάτω- μια 200άρα και να τη μοιράζει σε όλη τη πολυκατοικία είναι προβληματική κατάσταση για την εταιρία. Ο τρόπος να το βρει κανένας εύκολος. Και ακόμα πιο εύκολη η διακοπή.

----------


## cyberten

Επειδή δεν ξέρω πόσες πολλές παραθέσεις θα έπρεπε να κάνω για να δείτε την απάντησή μου στην κουβέντα για το αν επιτρέπετε ο διαμοιρασμός μιας σύνδεσης σε πολλές οικίες και εφόσον αυτό γίνει τι θα μπορούσε να μας κάνει ο πάροχος, σας απαντώ με αυτό το μήνυμα. Στο βίντεο που επισυνάπτω ένας πιτσιρικάς στην Αγγλία (θεωρώ ότι πρέπει να έχουν αντιμετωπίσει περισσότερες φορές την ουσία της συζητήσεως) παίρνει μια σύνδεση Internet 90Mbps Symmetrical (μέσω wi-fi κεραίας που όμως δυστυχώς λέει περισσότερα γι'αυτήν σε άλλο βίντεο το οποίο επισυνάπτω εδώ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YC_T4YoWPzo) και έχει "σηκώσει" εικόνικο ISP (έτσι λέει στο βίντεό του) για ένα ολόκληρο χωριό. Περισσότερα στο βίντεο:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=btot71A-Qyc

Συγνώμη αλλά ξέχασα να σας γράψω σε ποιο λεπτό το υποδεικνύει αλλά λίγο το βαριέμαι τώρα... γιατί μου πήρε πάρα πολύ ώρα να τον ξαναβρώ επειδή τον είχα εντοπίσει πριν κανένα 6μηνο και είχα εντυπωσιαστεί  :Embarassed: ...

----------


## anderm

Φυσικά, μπορείς να πάρεις ένα μισθωμένο και να το κάνεις ότι θέλεις.

----------


## cyberten

Η σελίδα της διαθεσιμότητας ΟΤΕ έχει αλλάξει και με βάση τη διεύθυνση επιστρέφει τα ακόλουθα αποτελέσματα:

----------


## Damien601

Παιδιά επειδή έχω μπερδευτεί... 
Με βάση τις πληροφορίες του exel η παρακάτω καμπίνα δε θα αναβαθμιστεί? 
(Καμπίνα Passive KV
Αριθμός Καμπίνας: 210
Διεύθυνση: Μεγάλου Αλεξάνδρου 182, Ηράκλειο 713 06, Ελλάδα) 
Αν τυχόν έχει γίνει ξανά παρόμοια ερώτηση ζητώ συγνώμη. Δεν βρήκα κάτι στην αναζήτηση.

----------


## uncharted

> Η σελίδα της διαθεσιμότητας ΟΤΕ έχει αλλάξει και με βάση τη διεύθυνση επιστρέφει τα ακόλουθα αποτελέσματα:Συνημμένο Αρχείο 188044


VDSL εως 1000 Mbps?  :Blink: 

G.Fast 212 MHz?!  :Thinking:

----------


## SfH

> VDSL εως 1000 Mbps? 
> 
> G.Fast 212 MHz?!


Περίεργο. Το g.fast δεν είναι vdsl, ούτε συνυπάρχει ιδιαίτερα ειρηνικά στο ίδιο φάσμα με vdsl ( αν και μπορούν να περιορίσουν αμφότερα φάσματα για να μην υπάρχει overlap υποθέτω ).

----------


## anderm

> Περίεργο. Το g.fast δεν είναι vdsl, ούτε συνυπάρχει ιδιαίτερα ειρηνικά στο ίδιο φάσμα με vdsl ( αν και μπορούν να περιορίσουν αμφότερα φάσματα για να μην υπάρχει overlap υποθέτω ).


Περιορίζουν το G.FAST στα 19-106Mhz. Σε μικρές αποστάσεις είναι υπέρ αρκετό φάσμα. Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι αν το περιορίσεις πάνω από τα 35, 37-106Mhz για 35b σε FTTC υλοποιήσεις, το G.FAST δεν αποδίδει τα αναμενόμενα.

----------


## ThReSh

Στο 1000αρι θα έχουμε 100αρι upload? 


Δάκρυα συγκίνησης!  :Razz:

----------


## D_J_V

Που βγάζει αυτα τα αποτελέσματα διαθεσιμότητας ;;
Γιατι εμένα στην ιστοσελίδα Cosmote μονο έως 50 βγάζει πληροφορίες

----------


## puntomania

> Που βγάζει αυτα τα αποτελέσματα διαθεσιμότητας ;;
> Γιατι εμένα στην ιστοσελίδα Cosmote μονο έως 50 βγάζει πληροφορίες


Και σε μένα το ίδιο...

----------


## Damien601

> Παιδιά επειδή έχω μπερδευτεί... 
> Με βάση τις πληροφορίες του exel η παρακάτω καμπίνα δε θα αναβαθμιστεί? 
> (Καμπίνα Passive KV
> Αριθμός Καμπίνας: 210
> Διεύθυνση: Μεγάλου Αλεξάνδρου 182, Ηράκλειο 713 06, Ελλάδα) 
> Αν τυχόν έχει γίνει ξανά παρόμοια ερώτηση ζητώ συγνώμη. Δεν βρήκα κάτι στην αναζήτηση.


Τελικά το βρήκα έχει αναλάβει η wind
Q2 2019 (μάλλον στην καλύτερη των περιπτώσεων)...

----------


## uncharted

> Περίεργο. Το g.fast δεν είναι vdsl, ούτε συνυπάρχει ιδιαίτερα ειρηνικά στο ίδιο φάσμα με vdsl ( αν και μπορούν να περιορίσουν αμφότερα φάσματα για να μην υπάρχει overlap υποθέτω ).


Ισως αυτος που τα εγραψε να μην ξερει την διαφορα μεταξυ G.Fast και VDSL και απλα εβαλε το VDSL σαν πιο γνωστη ονομασια. Ιδιο μπερδεμα υπηρχε και παλαιοτερα που το VDSL ηταν φρεσκο στην αγορα.

Και ναι, υπαρχουν διαφορα spectral masks για αποφυγη παρεμβολων...

Παντως δεν νομιζω να εννοει FTTH, μιας και εκει δεν υπαρχει "εως" στον συγχρονισμο, σωστα? (πολλοι νομιζαν οτι το εως θα σταματησει να υπαρχει μολις ξεφυγουμε απο το ADSL  :Razz: )




> Στο 1000αρι θα έχουμε 100αρι upload? 
> 
> 
> Δάκρυα συγκίνησης!


Οντως, θα ηταν καλη φαση.

----------


## SfH

Off Topic





> Παντως δεν νομιζω να εννοει FTTH, μιας και εκει δεν υπαρχει "εως" στον συγχρονισμο, σωστα?


Δεν υπάρχει συγχρονισμός, το OLT καθορίζει την ταχύτητα. Αυτό φυσικά δε σημαίνει απαραίτητα ότι και το bandwidth είναι πάντα διαθέσιμο. Συνήθως τα μεγαλύτερα πακέτα που παίζουν σε gpon είναι 1gbps και η συνολική ταχύτητα σε κάθε port είναι περίπου 2.5/1.2 gbps, το οποίο μοιράζεται σε όλους όσους πέφτουν σε αυτό. Πέρα αυτού φυσικά υπάρχει και oversubscription πιο πίσω. Όλα τα consumer-focused προϊόντα τυπικά δεν είναι εγγυημένα ( και δεν έχουν λόγο να είναι ), αλλά "έως". Στην πράξη μάλιστα, όσο ανεβαίνει η ταχύτητα ( χωρίς να ανεβαίνει αναλογικά και η ζήτηση ) , τόσο πιο αποτελεσματικά μπορείς να ανεβάσεις το oversubscription. Δεν ξέρω τι κάνουν οι δικοί μας , αλλά έξω, συνήθως παίζουν με σχεδιασμό για 64 χρήστες ανά port στο gpon, ακόμα κι όταν έχουν 1gbps πακέτα.
	





> Ισως αυτος που τα εγραψε να μην ξερει την διαφορα μεταξυ G.Fast και VDSL και απλα εβαλε το VDSL σαν πιο γνωστη ονομασια. Ιδιο μπερδεμα υπηρχε και παλαιοτερα που το VDSL ηταν φρεσκο στην αγορα.


Αν είναι να κρίνουμε από το πόσες φορές έχουν αναφερθεί διάφοροι πωλητές σε adsl/vdsl σαν οπτική ίνα...  :Razz: 

Παρεμπιπτόντως, τις επιλογές για άνω των 50 τις βγάζει μόνο αν κάνετε εύρεση με διεύθυνση, όχι με αριθμό.

----------


## fearhome21

> Η σελίδα της διαθεσιμότητας ΟΤΕ έχει αλλάξει και με βάση τη διεύθυνση επιστρέφει τα ακόλουθα αποτελέσματα:Συνημμένο Αρχείο 188044


Αδερφέ, προσπαθώ να βρω την σελίδα αλλά δεν, πως μπήκες εκεί μωρέ?

----------


## anderm

> Δεν υπάρχει συγχρονισμός, το OLT καθορίζει την ταχύτητα. Αυτό φυσικά δε σημαίνει απαραίτητα ότι και το bandwidth είναι πάντα διαθέσιμο. Συνήθως τα μεγαλύτερα πακέτα που παίζουν σε gpon είναι 1gbps και η συνολική ταχύτητα σε κάθε port είναι περίπου 2.5/1.2 gbps, το οποίο μοιράζεται σε όλους όσους πέφτουν σε αυτό. Πέρα αυτού φυσικά υπάρχει και oversubscription πιο πίσω. Όλα τα consumer-focused προϊόντα τυπικά δεν είναι εγγυημένα ( και δεν έχουν λόγο να είναι ), αλλά "έως". Στην πράξη μάλιστα, όσο ανεβαίνει η ταχύτητα ( χωρίς να ανεβαίνει αναλογικά και η ζήτηση ) , τόσο πιο αποτελεσματικά μπορείς να ανεβάσεις το oversubscription. Δεν ξέρω τι κάνουν οι δικοί μας , αλλά έξω, συνήθως παίζουν με σχεδιασμό για 64 χρήστες ανά port στο gpon, ακόμα κι όταν έχουν 1gbps πακέτα.


Μόνο στο G.PON, αν παίξεις με active ethernet ή G.FAST δεν υπάρχει τέτοιος περιορισμός (2,5 ανά splitter). G.FAST μέσω FTTB συνδέεται με 10G στο KV και από το KV μέχρι στιγμής ως 12x10G.

----------


## SfH

> Μόνο στο G.PON, αν παίξεις με active ethernet ή G.FAST δεν υπάρχει τέτοιος περιορισμός (2,5 ανά splitter).


Σωστά. Δεν έχει τύχει να ακούσω πουθενά όμως για active ethernet για consumer συνδέσεις. Επίσης κανένας από τους παρόχους που λαμβάνουν μέρος στο NGA δεν έχουν αναφερθεί σε FTTB g.fast .




> G.FAST μέσω FTTB συνδέεται με 10G στο KV και από το KV μέχρι στιγμής ως 12x10G.


Αυτά είναι θεωρητικά νούμερα κάποιου κατασκευαστή ? Θα μου έκανε τεράστια εντύπωση να έχει τέτοιες διασυνδέσεις ο ΟΤΕ αυτή τη στιγμή όπου έχει βάλει καμπίνες. Δεν θα έδινα μεγάλες πιθανότητες να παίρνουν καν 10g uplinks. Πιο πιθανό θεωρώ είναι να παίζουν με 1g ή gpon.

----------


## anderm

> Σωστά. Δεν έχει τύχει να ακούσω πουθενά όμως για active ethernet για consumer συνδέσεις. Επίσης κανένας από τους παρόχους που λαμβάνουν μέρος στο NGA δεν έχουν αναφερθεί σε FTTB g.fast .
> 
> 
> 
> Αυτά είναι θεωρητικά νούμερα κάποιου κατασκευαστή ? Θα μου έκανε τεράστια εντύπωση να έχει τέτοιες διασυνδέσεις ο ΟΤΕ αυτή τη στιγμή όπου έχει βάλει καμπίνες. Δεν θα έδινα μεγάλες πιθανότητες να παίρνουν καν 10g uplinks. Πιο πιθανό θεωρώ είναι να παίζουν με 1g ή gpon.


Η πρόταση του ΟΤΕ για 1G μέσω G.FAST είναι με FTTB και σύνδεση του κατανεμητή με τις καμπίνες όπου υπάρχουν. Για το FTTH εάν θυμάμαι σωστά, για ακριβώς αυτό τον λόγο είχαν προτείνει active ethernet. Το G.PON είναι η πιο cost effective λύση για κατοστάρες FTTH, δεν μπορείς να δώσεις Gigabit/64 σε G.PON, τα αποτελέσματα θα είναι τραγικά.

Η διασύνδεση του ΟΤΕ αυτή τη στιγμή είναι 1 ή 10G από τις καμπίνες προς το Α/Κ με πρόβλεψη στο σκάψιμο για 8-12 οπτικές. Ο εξοπλισμός που έχει μέσα υποστηρίζει 10-άρια link. Tα Α/Κ έχουν εξοπλισμό που μπορεί να τα συνδέσει με τον κορμό με x*100G.

----------


## tiatrou

> Παρεμπιπτόντως, τις επιλογές για άνω των 50 τις βγάζει μόνο αν κάνετε εύρεση με διεύθυνση, όχι με αριθμό.


Μπα, ούτε έτσι το εμφανίζει, αν και ήδη έχω 50Mbps από KV και θα εφαρμοστεί vectoring το Q4/2017.

----------


## uncharted

> *Η πρόταση του ΟΤΕ για 1G μέσω G.FAST είναι με FTTB* και σύνδεση του κατανεμητή με τις καμπίνες όπου υπάρχουν.


Εχουμε πηγη για αυτο?

Θα εχει ενδιαφερον να δουμε πως θα εφαρμοστει πρακτικα αυτο στην τυπικη "Ελληνικη" πολυκατοικια (π.χ. τι λυση θα επιλεχθει για ρευματοδοτηση, αν θα δεχθουν ολοι οι ενοικοι να μπει μηχανημα στην εσκαλιτ κλπ κλπ.)...

----------


## tigra23

> Εχουμε πηγη για αυτο?
> 
> Θα εχει ενδιαφερον να δουμε πως θα εφαρμοστει πρακτικα αυτο στην τυπικη "Ελληνικη" πολυκατοικια (π.χ. τι λυση θα επιλεχθει για ρευματοδοτηση, αν θα δεχθουν ολοι οι ενοικοι να μπει μηχανημα στην εσκαλιτ κλπ κλπ.)...


Λογικά η ηλεκτροδότηση στην τελική μπορεί να γίνει μέσω του τηλεφωνικού καλωδιου από τον πελάτη μέχρι τον κατανεμητή. Φαντάζομαι ο ΟΤΕ θα προσφερθεί να αλλάξει όλον τον πίνακα στην πολυκατοικία και να ξεμπερδεύει. Και πιο όμορφο θα είναι και πιο πρακτικό. Το μεγάλο πρόβλημα θα είναι κλασσικά οι δήμοι που θα θέλουν τη μίζα για να αφήσουν να γίνουν τα σκαψίματα.

----------


## anderm

> Εχουμε πηγη για αυτο?
> 
> Θα εχει ενδιαφερον να δουμε πως θα εφαρμοστει πρακτικα αυτο στην τυπικη "Ελληνικη" πολυκατοικια (π.χ. τι λυση θα επιλεχθει για ρευματοδοτηση, αν θα δεχθουν ολοι οι ενοικοι να μπει μηχανημα στην εσκαλιτ κλπ κλπ.)...


Έχει ήδη γίνει πιλοτικά, τώρα δεν νομίζω να βγει και whitepaper  :Very Happy: 

Για το εαν θα δεχθουν οι ενοικοι να μπει μηχανημα, δεν ενδιαφέρει τον πάροχο. Όταν αναβαθμίζεις το δημόσιο δίκτυο πρόσβασης, μπορείς να κάνεις ότι εργασίες θέλεις άνευ αδείας από τη πολυκατοικία, προστατεύεται νομικά ο εκάστοτε πάροχος.

----------


## tiatrou

> Για το εαν θα δεχθουν οι ενοικοι να μπει μηχανημα, δεν ενδιαφέρει τον πάροχο. Όταν αναβαθμίζεις το δημόσιο δίκτυο πρόσβασης, μπορείς να κάνεις ότι εργασίες θέλεις άνευ αδείας από τη πολυκατοικία, προστατεύεται νομικά ο εκάστοτε πάροχος.


Ο χώρος της πολυκατικοίας δεν είναι δημόσιος χώρος, οπότε δεν ισχύει αυτό που λες. Μόνο αν βγει νόμος που να το επιτρέπει ακόμα και αν μία μειοψηφία π.χ. ένα άτομο της πολυκατοικίας, το ζητήσει.
Εδώ ακόμα και για το δρόμο πρέπει να πάρει άδεια από το δήμο και δεν μπορεί ο κάθε πάροχος να κάνει ότι ότι έργα θέλει, έστω και για δημόσιο συμφέρον. Για ιδιωτικό χώρο δεν το συζητάμε καν.

----------


## Hetfield

> Ο χώρος της πολυκατικοίας δεν είναι δημόσιος χώρος, οπότε δεν ισχύει αυτό που λες. Μόνο αν βγει νόμος που να το επιτρέπει ακόμα και αν μία μειοψηφία π.χ. ένα άτομο της πολυκατοικίας, το ζητήσει.
> Εδώ ακόμα και για το δρόμο πρέπει να πάρει άδεια από το δήμο και δεν μπορεί ο κάθε πάροχος να κάνει ότι ότι έργα θέλει, έστω και για δημόσιο συμφέρον. Για ιδιωτικό χώρο δεν το συζητάμε καν.


Απο την αλλη, ο καταναμετης ειναι ιδιοκτησια του ΟΤΕ.
Αν ο ΟΤΕ αποφασισει να γινει υποχρεωτικα η αναβαθμιση του, η πολυκατοικια δεν μπορει να το αρνηθει.

----------


## Pokas

> Απο την αλλη, ο καταναμετης ειναι ιδιοκτησια του ΟΤΕ.
> Αν ο ΟΤΕ αποφασισει να γινει υποχρεωτικα η αναβαθμιση του, η πολυκατοικια δεν μπορει να το αρνηθει.


Δεν νομίζω οτι ο κατανεμητής είναι ιδιοκτησία ΟΤΕ. Προδιαγραφών ΟΤΕ κάποτε ίσως αλλά ιδιοκτησία όχι, τουλάχιστον στις πολυκατοικίες 15 ετίας.

----------


## Hetfield

> Δεν νομίζω οτι ο κατανεμητής είναι ιδιοκτησία ΟΤΕ. Προδιαγραφών ΟΤΕ κάποτε ίσως αλλά ιδιοκτησία όχι, τουλάχιστον στις πολυκατοικίες 15 ετίας.


Χμ... ισως εχεις δικιο για τις νεες κατασκευες.
Ομως στο σημειο τερματισμου ο ΟΤΕ μπορει να βαλει και ινα.
Τοτε η πολυκατοικια αν αρνηθει, απλα θα μεινει χωρις τηλεφωνια.

Με λιγα λογια, το σκεπτικο μου ειναι οτι μπορει απλα να το επιβαλει.

----------


## tiatrou

> Απο την αλλη, ο καταναμετης ειναι ιδιοκτησια του ΟΤΕ.
> Αν ο ΟΤΕ αποφασισει να γινει υποχρεωτικα η αναβαθμιση του, η πολυκατοικια δεν μπορει να το αρνηθει.


Και αν η εταιρία που θέλει να βάλει οπτική ίνα δεν είναι ο ΟΤΕ αλλά η Vodafone ή η Wind; Αν επίσης εξαρχής στην πολυκατοικία είχαν βάλει άλλη εταιρία από τον ΟΤΕ; Και αν αρνηθούν στον ΟΤΕ να μπει στον ιδιωτικό χώρο της πολυκατοικίας για να κάνει αναβάθμιση, θα κόψουν από όλους το τηλέφωνο; Εξ άλλου ενεργός εξοπλισμός δεν υπάρχει στον κατενεμητή της πολυκατοικίας.

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Χμ... ισως εχεις δικιο για τις νεες κατασκευες.
> Ομως στο σημειο τερματισμου ο ΟΤΕ μπορει να βαλει και ινα.
> Τοτε η πολυκατοικια αν αρνηθει, απλα θα μεινει χωρις τηλεφωνια.
> 
> Με λιγα λογια, το σκεπτικο μου ειναι οτι μπορει απλα να το επιβαλει.


Καληνύχτα

Ετσι ήρθε σε γραφεία να το επιβάλει, αναβάθμιση δήθεν, και ζήταγε κοινόχρηστο χώρο με παροχή ρεύματος.
Δεν ήθελε να πληρώσει,  έφαγε πόρτα και ζήσαμε εμείς καλά με voda kai wind

ki o OTE καλύτερα επειδή είχε/έχει το τελευταίο μίλι

----------


## Hetfield

> Καληνύχτα
> 
> Ετσι ήρθε σε γραφεία να το επιβάλει, αναβάθμιση δήθεν, και ζήταγε κοινόχρηστο χώρο με παροχή ρεύματος.
> *Δεν ήθελε να πληρώσει*,  έφαγε πόρτα και ζήσαμε εμείς καλά με voda kai wind
> 
> ki o OTE καλύτερα επειδή είχε/έχει το τελευταίο μίλι


Καλημερα 
Τοτε καλα εκανε και εφαγε πορτα εφοσον δεν ανελαβε το κοστος.

Ομως ας ειμαστε ρεαλιστες.
Εφοσον ενας παροχος αποφασισει να καλυψει το κοστος για να φτασει η ινα μεχρι το κτιριο (οπως κανει η Inalan), δεν βρισκω το λογο να μη γινει.
Το δικτυο μεχρι το κτιριο ειναι κομματι του ΟΤΕ κι εφοσον ειναι ιδιοκτησια του, μπορει και να επιβαλει το transitioning.
Οποιος δεν θελει, ας μεινει χωρις τηλεφωνο και διαδικτυο.

----------


## jkoukos

Κάθε οικοδομή (ανέκαθεν) υποχρεούται να έχει σε κοινόχρηστο χώρο δυνατότητα τοποθέτησης υποδομής του  όποιου παρόχου υπηρεσιών κοινής ωφελείας. Μέχρι σήμερα στις τηλεπικοινωνίες η υποδομή ήταν παθητικός εξοπλισμός, αλλά ο τελευταίος κανονισμός εσωτερικών εγκαταστάσεων (2012) έχει πρόβλεψη και για υποδομή ενεργού εξοπλισμού. Μάλιστα για τις νέες οικοδομές και για τις παλιές που θα κάνουν οποιαδήποτε ανακαίνιση με άδεια, υποχρεούνται να υλοποιήσουν αντίστοιχη υποδομή σύμφωνα με τα πρότυπα.
Είναι σε προσχέδιο νομοθετική ρύθμιση που σύντομα (?) θα ισχύσει, όπου θα κανονίζει τι θα γίνει με τις παλαιότερες οικοδομές που δεν έχουν την προβλεπόμενη εγκατάσταση. Με τις νέες τεχνολογίες τηλεπικοινωνιών, δεν θα υπάρχει καμία δυνατότητα αντίρρησης, αν κάποιος ιδιοκτήτης θελήσει να συνδεθεί με το δίκτυο οποιουδήποτε παρόχου.

----------


## tigra23

> Κάθε οικοδομή (ανέκαθεν) υποχρεούται να έχει σε κοινόχρηστο χώρο δυνατότητα τοποθέτησης υποδομής του  όποιου παρόχου υπηρεσιών κοινής ωφελείας. Μέχρι σήμερα στις τηλεπικοινωνίες η υποδομή ήταν παθητικός εξοπλισμός, αλλά ο τελευταίος κανονισμός εσωτερικών εγκαταστάσεων (2012) έχει πρόβλεψη και για υποδομή ενεργού εξοπλισμού. Μάλιστα για τις νέες οικοδομές και για τις παλιές που θα κάνουν οποιαδήποτε ανακαίνιση με άδεια, υποχρεούνται να υλοποιήσουν αντίστοιχη υποδομή σύμφωνα με τα πρότυπα.
> Είναι σε προσχέδιο νομοθετική ρύθμιση που σύντομα (?) θα ισχύσει, όπου θα κανονίζει τι θα γίνει με τις παλαιότερες οικοδομές που δεν έχουν την προβλεπόμενη εγκατάσταση. Με τις νέες τεχνολογίες τηλεπικοινωνιών, δεν θα υπάρχει καμία δυνατότητα αντίρρησης, αν κάποιος ιδιοκτήτης θελήσει να συνδεθεί με το δίκτυο οποιουδήποτε παρόχου.


Ξέρεις αν υποχρεούνται οι νέες πολυκατοικιες να έχουν UTP (cat 6 ? ) μέχρι τον καταναμητή; Αυτό θα ήταν πολύ καλό.

----------


## jkoukos

Ναι, υποχρεούνται και όχι μόνο μέχρι τον κατανεμητή, αλλά από κάθε πρίζα ξεχωριστό καλώδιο μέχρι τον χώρο συγκέντρωσης (όπου κι αν είναι αυτός).
Δεν αναφέρει ρητά κάποια κατηγορία (Cat) αλλά ότι πρέπει να είναι σύμφωνα με το πρότυπο, δηλαδή UTP ανάλογα την προοριζόμενη χρήση. Φυσικά για λόγους τυποποίησης και οικονομία κλίμακας θα επιλεχθεί ίδια κατηγορία παντού (π.χ. Cat5e, 6 κλπ).
Ελάχιστη απαίτηση για κάθε χώρο που θα κάνει χρήση τηλεπικοινωνιακού εξοπλισμού, είναι 1 πρίζα με UTP για οικίες και για χώρους εργασίας 2 πρίζες, από τις οποίες η μία μπορεί να είναι με σύνδεση οπτικής ίνας.

----------


## anderm

> Ο χώρος της πολυκατικοίας δεν είναι δημόσιος χώρος, οπότε δεν ισχύει αυτό που λες. Μόνο αν βγει νόμος που να το επιτρέπει ακόμα και αν μία μειοψηφία π.χ. ένα άτομο της πολυκατοικίας, το ζητήσει.
> Εδώ ακόμα και για το δρόμο πρέπει να πάρει άδεια από το δήμο και δεν μπορεί ο κάθε πάροχος να κάνει ότι ότι έργα θέλει, έστω και για δημόσιο συμφέρον. Για ιδιωτικό χώρο δεν το συζητάμε καν.


Ο χώρος του κατανεμητή παραχωρείται από τη πολυκατοικία για χρήση δικτύων κοινής οφέλειας. Όπως γίνεται και με τη ΔΕΗ. Όταν γίνεται αναβάθμιση του δικτύου κοινής οφέλειας δεν μπορεί κανένας ένοικος να το εμποδίσει.

Είναι σαν να θέλει η ΔΕΗ να αλλάξει ένα ρολόι.

Πιο απλά, εάν σου κάνουν αναβάθμιση στη περιοχή FTTB και το αρνηθείς, ο ΟΤΕ δεν το κυνηγήσει, θα αφήσουν όλο το κτίριο χωρίς υπηρεσίες. Δεν προστατεύεσαι νομικά σε καμία περίπτωση.

Η νέα νομοθεσία για τα δίκτυα νέας γενιάς είναι ξεκάθαρη, ακόμα και χωρίς να αναβαθμιστεί το δίκτυο συνολικά ζητήσει κάποιος ένοικος πρόσβαση σε δίκτυα νέας γενιάς, προστατεύεται νομικά -δεν έχουν καμία ισχύ κανονισμοί και καταστατικά- και λαμβάνει τη πρόσβαση που θέλει. Εάν φέρει κάποιος αντίρρηση είναι στο χέρι σου πόσο θα το τραβήξεις, μπορείς να του φέρεις την αστυνομία και να καταθέσεις μυνητήρια αναφορά.

----------


## uncharted

> Λογικά η ηλεκτροδότηση στην τελική μπορεί να γίνει μέσω του τηλεφωνικού καλωδιου από τον πελάτη μέχρι τον κατανεμητή.


Ναι, μπορει να γινει τηλετροφοδοτηση απο το CPE στο DSLAM (reverse power feed), αλλα τι γινεται με τους "πονηρους" που θα βγαλουν τον AC adaptor απο την πριζα? Εχει λυθει αυτο το θεμα?




> Φαντάζομαι ο ΟΤΕ θα προσφερθεί να αλλάξει όλον τον πίνακα στην πολυκατοικία και να ξεμπερδεύει. Και πιο όμορφο θα είναι και πιο πρακτικό.


Το θεμα ειναι οτι τωρα ειναι χυμα στο κυμα η εσκαλιτ (δεν ειναι κλειδωμενη, ο καθενας εχει προσβαση), ενω μετα θα πρεπει να μπει εξοπλισμος αξιας 100αδων/1000αδων ευρω. Αρα μηπως θα απαιτησει και το κλειδωμα του χωρου ο παροχος που θα κανει την σχετικη επενδυση? Και μετα πως θα ερχονται οι τεχνικοι να κανουν μικτονομηση για οσους παιρνουν ακομα παροχη απο Α/Κ? Μπερδεμα η φαση...




> Το μεγάλο πρόβλημα θα είναι κλασσικά οι δήμοι που θα θέλουν τη μίζα για να αφήσουν να γίνουν τα σκαψίματα.


Δεν γνωριζω αν παιρνουν ακομα μιζες εν ετει 2017. Νομιζα ειχαν λυθει αυτα τα θεματα, γι' αυτο και αρχισαν να μπαινουν καμπινες σχεδον παντου, μετα απο κωλυσιεργια πολλων ετων.




> Χμ... ισως εχεις δικιο για τις νεες κατασκευες.
> Ομως στο σημειο τερματισμου ο ΟΤΕ μπορει να βαλει και ινα.
> *Τοτε η πολυκατοικια αν αρνηθει, απλα θα μεινει χωρις τηλεφωνια.*
> 
> Με λιγα λογια, το σκεπτικο μου ειναι οτι μπορει απλα να το επιβαλει.


Γιατι? Θα σταματησουν οι παροχες μεσω Α/Κ?




> Και αν η εταιρία που θέλει να βάλει οπτική ίνα δεν είναι ο ΟΤΕ αλλά η Vodafone ή η Wind; Αν επίσης εξαρχής στην πολυκατοικία είχαν βάλει άλλη εταιρία από τον ΟΤΕ; Και αν αρνηθούν στον ΟΤΕ να μπει στον ιδιωτικό χώρο της πολυκατοικίας για να κάνει αναβάθμιση, θα κόψουν από όλους το τηλέφωνο; Εξ άλλου ενεργός εξοπλισμός δεν υπάρχει στον κατενεμητή της πολυκατοικίας.


Λογικα θα γινει οπως με τις καμπινες. Ενας χτιζει τις υποδομες και οι αλλοι νοικιαζουν.

Θα μπορουσε η ΕΕΤΤ να ασχοληθει να πει υπαρχουν τοσες χιλιαδες πολυκατοικιες στην Αττικη και ο καθε παροχος παιρνει Χ πολυκατοικιες για FTTB σε φαση αναθεσης.




> Καληνύχτα
> 
> Ετσι ήρθε σε γραφεία να το επιβάλει, αναβάθμιση δήθεν, και ζήταγε κοινόχρηστο χώρο με παροχή ρεύματος.
> Δεν ήθελε να πληρώσει, έφαγε πόρτα και ζήσαμε εμείς καλά με voda kai wind
> 
> ki o OTE καλύτερα επειδή είχε/έχει το τελευταίο μίλι


Αρα χασατε την ευκαιρια για 100αρες γραμμες με ελαχιστο κοπο/κοστος? Και ειστε και επιχειρηση που τις εχετε αναγκη κιολας, οχι ιδιωτες...

Αυτη την "Ελληνικη" νοοτροπια ειναι που φοβαμαι.  :Thinking:  Πρεπει να υπαρξει θεσμικο πλαισιο ASAP.




> Η νέα νομοθεσία για τα δίκτυα νέας γενιάς είναι ξεκάθαρη, ακόμα και χωρίς να αναβαθμιστεί το δίκτυο συνολικά ζητήσει κάποιος ένοικος πρόσβαση σε δίκτυα νέας γενιάς, προστατεύεται νομικά *-δεν έχουν καμία ισχύ κανονισμοί και καταστατικά-* και λαμβάνει τη πρόσβαση που θέλει. Εάν φέρει κάποιος αντίρρηση είναι στο χέρι σου πόσο θα το τραβήξεις, μπορείς να του φέρεις την αστυνομία και να καταθέσεις μυνητήρια αναφορά.


Μακαρι να ισχυει αυτο που λες και να υπερισχυει η εθνικη (?) νομοθεσια εναντι του οποιου καταστατικου.

----------


## tiatrou

> Πιο απλά, εάν σου κάνουν αναβάθμιση στη περιοχή FTTB και το αρνηθείς, ο ΟΤΕ δεν το κυνηγήσει, θα αφήσουν όλο το κτίριο χωρίς υπηρεσίες. Δεν προστατεύεσαι νομικά σε καμία περίπτωση.
> 
> Η νέα νομοθεσία για τα δίκτυα νέας γενιάς είναι ξεκάθαρη, ακόμα και χωρίς να αναβαθμιστεί το δίκτυο συνολικά ζητήσει κάποιος ένοικος πρόσβαση σε δίκτυα νέας γενιάς, προστατεύεται νομικά -δεν έχουν καμία ισχύ κανονισμοί και καταστατικά- και λαμβάνει τη πρόσβαση που θέλει. Εάν φέρει κάποιος αντίρρηση είναι στο χέρι σου πόσο θα το τραβήξεις, μπορείς να του φέρεις την αστυνομία και να καταθέσεις μυνητήρια αναφορά.


Και έτσι πρέπει. Δεν είναι δυνατόν να εμποδίζεται κάποιος που θέλει μεγαλύτερες ταχύτητες από τους υπολοιπους που έχουν μείνει πίσω. Δεν ξέρω αν έχει γίνει νόμος όπως για το φυσικό αέριο, πάντως αν όχι, πρέπει σύντομα, για να μην δημιουργούνται προβλήματα.

----------


## ThReSh

Φαντάζομαι ότι σε μονοκατοικίες είναι κάπως ευκολότερα/απλούστερα τα πράγματα ή όχι?

----------


## jkoukos

Λογικό δεν είναι. Είσαι μόνος και κύριος της οικοδομής, κάνοντας ότι θέλεις.

----------


## uncharted

> Φαντάζομαι ότι σε μονοκατοικίες είναι κάπως ευκολότερα/απλούστερα τα πράγματα ή όχι?


Για μονοκατοικιες/ημι-αστικες περιοχες/χωρια θα εφαρμοστει η τοπολογια FTTdp (mini-DSLAM στην χελωνα/κολωνα του ΟΤΕ):

http://www.mvmtel.com/efx-14-four-channel-g-fast-onu/

Υποστηριζει μαλιστα διαφορους τροπους τροφοδοσιας (ειτε απο KV/ΑΚ, ειτε απο CPE).

Επειδη ομως κι εδω μιλαμε για ακριβουτσικο εξοπλισμο, δεν ξερω τι θα γινει με τυχον βανδαλισμους/κλοπες (οπως με τον χαλκο που κλεβουν διαφορες "ευαγεις" ομαδες  :Whistle: ).

Χωρια του ποσο θα την παλευει σε ελληνικους καυσωνες (εχει τεραστια ψυκτρα βεβαια, αλλα οχι ανεμιστηρα). Και οι καταιγιδες (κεραυνοι) ειναι ενα πιθανο θεμα σε κολωνες ΟΤΕ.

edit: τωρα ειδα οτι βγαινει και σε single-pair εκδοχη και μαλιστα εκει δεν χρειαζεται ουτε vectoring (λογικο). Η καταναλωση αυτου του mini-DSLAM ειναι αστεια (5-15W, αναλογα ποσες πορτες εχει)...

----------


## ThReSh

> Λογικό δεν είναι. Είσαι μόνος και κύριος της οικοδομής, κάνοντας ότι θέλεις.


Δεν θα έχει κάποια απαίτηση φαντάζομαι να έρθει από συγκεκριμένη διαδρομή (μέσα στο οικόπεδο) η ίνα ή να είναι στο ίδιο σημείο με την χωνευτή το σημείο που θα μπει ο εξοπλισμός κτλπ κτλπ?

----------


## uncharted

> Δεν θα έχει κάποια απαίτηση φαντάζομαι να έρθει από συγκεκριμένη διαδρομή (μέσα στο οικόπεδο) η ίνα ή να είναι στο ίδιο σημείο με την χωνευτή το σημείο που θα μπει ο εξοπλισμός κτλπ κτλπ?


Δες παραπανω. Το FTTdp μπαινει σε ιδιοκτησια/χωρο ΟΤΕ.

----------


## tiatrou

> Μακαρι να ισχυει αυτο που λες και να υπερισχυει η εθνικη (?) νομοθεσια εναντι του οποιου καταστατικου.


Ισxύει αυτό με το φυσικό αέριο (πρόσφατα), με τα κατοικίδια ζώα κ.τ.λ., όπου η Εθνική νομοθεσία υπερισχύει του καταστατικού της πολυκατοικίας. Προφανώς έτσι θα γίνει και με το FTTB, FTTH.

----------


## ThReSh

> Δες παραπανω. Το FTTdp μπαινει σε ιδιοκτησια/χωρο ΟΤΕ.


To αστείο στην περίπτωσή μου είναι ότι η κολώνα του ΟΤΕ για κάποιο λόγο είναι μέσα στο οικόπεδo/φράχτη.  :Razz:

----------


## jkoukos

Και στο σπίτι του πατέρα μου στο χωριό, η κολόνα του ΟΤΕ είναι 1,5 μέτρο μέσα στο οικόπεδο και μάλιστα σε εγκεκριμένο ρυμοτομικό σχέδιο (το αναφέρω διότι σε άλλες περιπτώσεις πιθανόν να μην υπάρχει τέτοιο).

----------


## Iris07

Ακόμη να βγει ΔΤ από την EETT ??

Πωπω.. πολύ το σκέφτονται!

----------


## jkoukos

Για ποιο θέμα;

----------


## Iris07

Για την Χονδρική Τοπική Πρόσβαση, και τις τιμές που εγκρίνανε..

Έληξε η διαβούλευση στις 6 Νοεμβρίου.

----------


## voithostyrempora2

> Η σελίδα της διαθεσιμότητας ΟΤΕ έχει αλλάξει και με βάση τη διεύθυνση επιστρέφει τα ακόλουθα αποτελέσματα:Συνημμένο Αρχείο 188044


Τελικά σε ποια διεύθυνση προκύπτουν τέτοια search results; εφαγα τον κόσμο να το βρω, αλλά αποτέλεσμα ουδέν.

- - - Updated - - -

Λοιπόν, το interface φαίνεται να είναι εδώ, αλλά δεν εχω βρει ακόμα διεύθυνση ή τηλεφωνικό αριθμο που να μου δίνει αποτελέσματα για ταχύτητες πάνω από 50 Mbps .

----------


## adiS

> Τελικά σε ποια διεύθυνση προκύπτουν τέτοια search results; εφαγα τον κόσμο να το βρω, αλλά αποτέλεσμα ουδέν.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Λοιπόν, το interface φαίνεται να είναι εδώ, αλλά δεν εχω βρει ακόμα διεύθυνση ή τηλεφωνικό αριθμο που να μου δίνει αποτελέσματα για ταχύτητες πάνω από 50 Mbps .


το έβγαζε μόνο την κυριακή. Πλέον δεν το βγάζει σε κανέναν, μάλλον δοκιμή έκαναν για όταν πάει live.

----------


## cyberten

> Τελικά σε ποια διεύθυνση προκύπτουν τέτοια search results; εφαγα τον κόσμο να το βρω, αλλά αποτέλεσμα ουδέν.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Λοιπόν, το interface φαίνεται να είναι εδώ, αλλά δεν εχω βρει ακόμα διεύθυνση ή τηλεφωνικό αριθμο που να μου δίνει αποτελέσματα για ταχύτητες πάνω από 50 Mbps .





> το έβγαζε μόνο την κυριακή. Πλέον δεν το βγάζει σε κανέναν, μάλλον δοκιμή έκαναν για όταν πάει live.


Ναι, συμφωνώ ούτε κι εμένα το εμφανίζει πλέον.

----------


## marcus1

> Ναι, συμφωνώ ούτε κι εμένα το εμφανίζει πλέον.


Μας έβγαλαν λίγο την ψυχή αλλά υπομονή παιδιά, η ουρά έμεινε. Όπου να'ναι θα ανακοινώσουν.

Οι εναλλακτικοί αντί να πάρουν την πρωτοβουλία να ανακοινώσουν κοστολόγιο πρώτοι (νομίζω θα ήταν διαφημιστική νίκη τύπου "πρώτη η Voda/Wind φέρνει το vectoring στην ελλάδα") δυστυχώς περιμένουν να δουν τιμές οτε, έτσι;

----------


## puntomania

Off Topic


		 ...έλα να σας φτιάξω την μέρα λίγο...  :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:

----------


## anthip09

:Shocked:  :Shocked:  :Shocked:

----------


## marcus1

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		 ...έλα να σας φτιάξω την μέρα λίγο...


Εμφανίζει και πακέτα/τιμές; Αυτή είναι η αγωνία μας.  :Smile:

----------


## jap

Για να εμφανίζει τιμές θα πρέπει να είναι και πραγματικό, όχι φωτοσοπιά  :Razz:  Λίγο υπομονή ακόμα

----------


## xristosp

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		 ...έλα να σας φτιάξω την μέρα λίγο...


Πατα το δες πακέτα και πες μας τι σου λέει για όνομα του θεού!!!!  :Clap: 

- - - Updated - - -




> Για να εμφανίζει τιμές θα πρέπει να είναι και πραγματικό, όχι φωτοσοπιά  Λίγο υπομονή ακόμα


 :Thumb down:

----------


## puntomania

> Πατα το δες πακέτα και πες μας τι σου λέει για όνομα του θεού!!!! 
> 
> - - - Updated - - -


σωστός συνονόματε  :Wink:

----------


## Panagioths

Οι πωλητές έχουν ενημερωθεί οτι θα είναι διαθέσιμα σιγά σιγά την επόμενη βδομάδα. Π.χ. στην Καλαμάτα παίζουν για αρχή 4 καμπίνες που θα δίνουν. 2 πακέτα: 100/10 & 200/20 με τιμές λίγο πιο πάνω από VDSL 30 & 50..

----------


## cyberten

> Οι πωλητές έχουν ενημερωθεί οτι θα είναι διαθέσιμα σιγά σιγά την επόμενη βδομάδα. Π.χ. στην Καλαμάτα παίζουν για αρχή 4 καμπίνες που θα δίνουν. 2 πακέτα: 100/10 & 200/20 με τιμές λίγο πιο πάνω από VDSL 30 & 50..


Πόσο λίγο ;;;;

----------


## Zarko

> Πόσο λίγο ;;;;


Ακριβώς. Λίγο για κάποιους μπορεί να σημαίνει 5-10 ευρώ παραπάνω, ενώ για κάποιους άλλους να σημαίνει 30-40 ευρώ...

----------


## marcus1

Mάλλον να κάνουμε λίγη υπομονή γιατί οι αρβύλλες έχουν πιάσει επίπεδα isdn-in-greece delphi forum προ της διάθεσης του adsl (για όσους είναι παλιότεροι ;-) )

----------


## Iris07

Μόνο η vodafone δεν διαφημίζει ακόμη, την νέα εποχή..
Θα μου πεις έχουν την πιο απλή σελίδα..

----------


## Panagioths

isdn-in-greece delphi forum; χρόνια είχα να το ακούσω αυτό... ωραίες εποχές...
Από ενημέρωση προϊσταμένου σε oteshop το έμαθα. Τιμές όχι ακριβείς ακόμα αλλά στα επίπεδα προσιτότητας με αντίστοιχα vdsl.

----------


## ATG

> Μόνο η vodafone δεν διαφημίζει ακόμη, την νέα εποχή..
> Θα μου πεις έχουν την πιο απλή σελίδα..


Και το μεγαλύτερο FTTH δίκτυο. 
Ας ελπίσουμε οτι δεν θα το διαφημίσει πριν την εμπορική διάθεση.

----------


## Cassiel

Να ρωτήσω κάτι που δεν έχω καταλάβει ακόμα. Ας πούμε ξεκινάει ο ΟΤΕ να παρέχει 100Mbps σε 1 εβδομάδα όπου έχει βάλει νέες καμπίνες και πλέον ενώ δεν είχε πριν έχει πια 50Mbps μέσω όλων των παρόχων. Σε μια εβδομάδα ΜΟΝΟ ο ΟΤΕ θα παρέχει τότε 100Mbps και άνω ή και οποιαδήποτε άλλη εταιρία ταυτόχρονα μέσω των ίδιων καμπίνων; Γιατί η Forthnet μας λέει το 2ο και προσπαθεί να μας πείσει να μην αλλάξουμε σε ΟΤΕ, αλλά αν είναι να μην έχω την δυνατότητα άμεσης αναβάθμισης μόλις ξεκινήσει να δίνει τα νέα πακέτα ο ΟΤΕ και μέσω αυτής, τότε δεν επιθυμώ να μείνω φυσικά σε Forthnet. Ας μου λύσει κάποιος την απορία. Με απλά λόγια για άνω των 50Mbps μέσω καμπίνων του ΟΤΕ δύναται να σου παρέχει συνδέσεις αποκλειστικά ο ΟΤΕ ή άμεσα επιτόπου από την αρχή οποιοσδήποτε άλλος πάροχος επίσης

----------


## Sovjohn

> Να ρωτήσω κάτι που δεν έχω καταλάβει ακόμα. Ας πούμε ξεκινάει ο ΟΤΕ να παρέχει 100Mbps σε 1 εβδομάδα όπου έχει βάλει νέες καμπίνες και πλέον ενώ δεν είχε πριν έχει πια 50Mbps μέσω όλων των παρόχων. Σε μια εβδομάδα ΜΟΝΟ ο ΟΤΕ θα παρέχει τότε 100Mbps και άνω ή και οποιαδήποτε άλλη εταιρία ταυτόχρονα μέσω των ίδιων καμπίνων; Γιατί η Forthnet μας λέει το 2ο και προσπαθεί να μας πείσει να μην αλλάξουμε σε ΟΤΕ, αλλά αν είναι να μην έχω την δυνατότητα άμεσης αναβάθμισης μόλις ξεκινήσει να δίνει τα νέα πακέτα ο ΟΤΕ και μέσω αυτής, τότε δεν επιθυμώ να μείνω φυσικά σε Forthnet. Ας μου λύσει κάποιος την απορία. Με απλά λόγια για άνω των 50Mbps μέσω καμπίνων του ΟΤΕ δύναται να σου παρέχει συνδέσεις αποκλειστικά ο ΟΤΕ ή άμεσα επιτόπου από την αρχή οποιοσδήποτε άλλος πάροχος επίσης


Δε νομίζω ότι η απάντηση είναι η ίδια για όλες τις καμπίνες. Αν ο πάροχος Β βάση εμπορικής συμφωνίας με τον ΟΤΕ π.χ. έχει πάρει χονδρική για την Χ καμπίνα, θα μπορεί να σου βάλει από πρώτη μέρα. Αν η συμφωνία δεν έχει ολοκληρωθεί...μπορεί πιο μετά, π.χ. 1 μήνα πιο μετά. Αν δεν ενδιαφέρει τον πάροχο Β να έχει διαθεσιμότητα στην Χ καμπίνα, ίσως και πολύ πιο μετά.

Έχω την ίδια απορία εγώ γιατί η περιοχή μου έχει καμπίνα Vodafone και δεν θέλω να έχω Vodafone, οπότε ελπίζω οι άλλοι πάροχοι να έχουν πάρει ζεστά το θέμα χονδρικής και να έχω επιλογές...

----------


## Panagioths

Όπου έχει καμπίνες με ενεργοποιημένο το vectoring θα μπορεί να πάρει οποιοσδήποτε πάροχος μέσω του παρόχου-ιδιοκτήτη της καμπίνας οπότε θεωρητικά αν ενεργοποιηθεί η vectored καμπίνα που ανήκεις και είναι του Α παρόχου αλλά εσύ είσαι συνδρομητής του Β τότε ο Β θα μπορεί να αιτηθεί μέσω του Α και αν δώσει στην γραμμή σου υπηρεσία μέσω της καμπίνας αυτής. Θεωρητικά όλοι οι παρόχοι θα μπορούν να το κάνουν στον ίδι χρόνο. Πρακτικά θεωρώ οτι ο πάροχος που έχει την καμπίνα θα μπορεί να δώσει πιο άμεσα υπηρεσία.

----------


## sakels

εγω παντως εχω καταλαβει οτι με το που θα δωθει εγκιση των τιμων, μεσω τον συστηματων wholesale που εχει κανει καθε παροχος, ολοι θα εχουν προσσβαση σε ολους. απλα θα ενεργοποιουνται οι περιοχες σταδιακα οπως οριζεται.

----------


## nnn

Λοιπόν, 20/11 εμπορικό λανσάρισμα -ή τουλάχιστον ανακοόινωση από την Wind-, άρα, λογικά από βδομάδα ξεκινάμε  :Clap:

----------


## SfH

> εγω παντως εχω καταλαβει οτι με το που θα δωθει εγκιση των τιμων, μεσω τον συστηματων wholesale που εχει κανει καθε παροχος, ολοι θα εχουν προσσβαση σε ολους. απλα θα ενεργοποιουνται οι περιοχες σταδιακα οπως οριζεται.


Όχι, δεν είναι τόσο απλό. Αφενώς πρέπει ο κάθε πάροχος υπηρεσιών να έχει σχετικές διασύνδεσεις για την κίνηση του συγκεκριμένου Α/Κ με τον πάροχο υποδομής. Αφετέρου, ο κάθε πάροχος υπηρεσιών πρέπει να έχει και την απαραίτητη υποδομή για να μεταφέρει και να τερματίσει τις συγκεκριμένες υπηρεσίες από το σημείο διασύνδεσης. Τα παραπάνω ούτε είναι φτηνά, ούτε γίνονται αυτόματα.

----------


## sakels

> Όχι, δεν είναι τόσο απλό. Αφενώς πρέπει ο κάθε πάροχος υπηρεσιών να έχει σχετικές διασύνδεσεις για την κίνηση του συγκεκριμένου Α/Κ με τον πάροχο υποδομής. Αφετέρου, ο κάθε πάροχος υπηρεσιών πρέπει να έχει και την απαραίτητη υποδομή για να μεταφέρει και να τερματίσει τις συγκεκριμένες υπηρεσίες από το σημείο διασύνδεσης. Τα παραπάνω ούτε είναι φτηνά, ούτε γίνονται αυτόματα.


καλα αυτο δεν συμβαινει ηδη? (για την adsl κατασταση)

----------


## ThReSh

Να φανταστώ ότι θα αρχίσουν να ειδοποιούν κόσμο (με 30 και 50αρι πακέτο) που δεν έχει συμβατά (είτε λόγω firmware είτε γενικά) modem routers με vectoring ακόμα κι αν δεν πάνε σε  100αρι πακέτο ε?

----------


## Cassiel

Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις. Οπότε αν είναι μένω Forthnet και τους λέω να μου την πάνε στα 50, και ελπίζω να κάνουν γρήγορα και να παρέχουν μέσω της καμπίνας του ΟΤΕ δικά τους πακέτα χωρίς να περάσουν αιώνες ... το ότι δεν έχω άμεση ανάγκη της παραπάνω ταχύτητα το κάνει πιο αποδεκτό.

----------


## SfH

> καλα αυτο δεν συμβαινει ηδη? (για την adsl κατασταση)


Για υπηρεσίες από wind και vodafone, όχι, δεν έχει κανένας. Για υπηρεσίες από ΟΤΕ, όσοι έδιναν ΑΡΥΣ πιο πριν ίσως έχουν κάποιες εγκαταστάσεις, αλλά αυτό συνήθως θα είναι σε απομακρυσμένες περιοχές που, δεν έχουν οι ίδιοι καν LLU, και πιθανότατα θα παίρνουν τα δεδομένα κάπου κεντρικά. Αυτό είναι απαγορευτικά ακριβό για κλίμακα και ταχύτητες  vdsl, για το οποίο συνήθως υλοποιούν ξεχωριστές διασυνδέσεις μέσα στο ίδιο το Α/Κ ( που έχουν ήδη παρουσία - γιατί δίνουν υπηρεσίες από LLU ).

----------


## sakels

μαλιστα

αλλα και τωρα σε πολλες περιοχες δινουν vdsl αρυς.

----------


## lady_in_black

Aρα κοιταμε αν το modem μας υποστηριζει το ITU-T G.993.5 (Vectoring).

----------


## Cassiel

Παιδιά καλά νέα. Ρώτησα όπου ρώτησα και τελικά όντως ο ΟΤΕ ξεκινά σε 1 εβδομάδα όντως και οι τιμές ξεκινάνε για τα 100Mbps μερικά ευρώ παραπάνω από τα 50Mbps. Λογικά το ίδιο θα ισχύει τιμολογικά και για τα πιο πάνω πακέτα, μερικά ευρώ έξτρα όσο πιο μεγάλο πάρεις. Άρα με εν γνώση αυτού, κράτησα την αίτηση αλλαγής σε ΟΤΕ που είχα κάνει τελικά, Παρασκευή μου το βάζουν, και μετά καπάκι την επόμενη εβδομάδα ζητώ αναβάθμιση σε 100Mbps (ή 200 ή 300 δεν ξέρω με βάση τι κριτήρια παρέχονται αυτά ανά περιοχή).

----------


## adiS

> Aρα κοιταμε αν το modem μας υποστηριζει το ITU-T G.993.5 (Vectoring).


πρέπει να δεις και τι profile υποστηρίζει γιατί αν είναι μέχρι 17α δεν μπορείς να πας σε 200Mbps(30α) και 300(35b)

----------


## rexdimos

<<Aρα κοιταμε αν το modem μας υποστηριζει το ITU-T G.993.5>> που το βλεπουμε αυτο?
αν ενοουμε μεσα απο τα specs του ρουτερ εμενα μου βγαζει αυτα 

VDSL2/ADSL2/2+ 
ITU-T G.993.2 (VDSL2) 
ITU-T G.992.1/3/5 (ADSL1/2/2+)
 Annex A & Annex B DSL Forum Performance Speciﬁcation: ADSL TR-048/67, TR-100; 
VDSL: WT-114 Erasure Decoding, 
Increased Interleaver Depth and Re-transmission EFM (IEEE 802.3 ah) VDSL2 Profile: up to 30a

----------


## AlexTselikas

Λεει VDSL2 Profile :Arrow Up:  to 30a αρα μεχρι 200mbps
Λαθος μου

----------


## anderm

> <<Aρα κοιταμε αν το modem μας υποστηριζει το ITU-T G.993.5>> που το βλεπουμε αυτο?
> αν ενοουμε μεσα απο τα specs του ρουτερ εμενα μου βγαζει αυτα 
> 
> VDSL2/ADSL2/2+ 
> ITU-T G.993.2 (VDSL2) 
> ITU-T G.992.1/3/5 (ADSL1/2/2+)
>  Annex A & Annex B DSL Forum Performance Speciﬁcation: ADSL TR-048/67, TR-100; 
> VDSL: WT-114 Erasure Decoding, 
> Increased Interleaver Depth and Re-transmission EFM (IEEE 802.3 ah) VDSL2 Profile: up to 30a


Δεν υποστηρίζει προφανώς.




> Λεει VDSL2 Profile to 30a αρα μεχρι 200mbps


Το 30a δεν χρησιμοποιείται στο vectoring. 17a, 35b.

----------


## foutrelis

> <<Aρα κοιταμε αν το modem μας υποστηριζει το ITU-T G.993.5>> που το βλεπουμε αυτο?


Αν εννοείς το Vigor 2860n που έχεις στο προφίλ σου, τότε φαίνεται να υποστηρίζει vectoring.

Ενδεχομένως να χρειάζεται μια αναβάθμιση του firmware όμως.

----------


## panosira

Με 5.1d 7.6u line attenuation .Upstream noise safety coefficient (dB): 
40.5
Downstream noise safety coefficient (dB): 
28.4 (καμπινα vdsl που περνω) FibertotheCurb (FttC) σε πολυκατοικια που μενω. μεχρι το πακετο των 100/10 μπορω? 200/300+ ισως? αλλιως ζηταω εγω να φερουν οπτικη πχ μεχρι το ισογειο?Fiber to the Building (FttΒ).η στο πρωτο οροφο που μενω?Fiber to the Home (FttH) τι τιμες παιζουν για την εγκατασταση?

----------


## uncharted

> πρέπει να δεις και τι profile υποστηρίζει γιατί αν είναι μέχρι 17α δεν μπορείς να πας σε 200Mbps(30α) και 300(35b)


30a δεν θα δωσουν, γιατι δεν υποστηριζει vectoring.

Με 17a ειναι future-proof μεχρι και για 100αρα. Δεν ειναι κι ασχημα (για αρχη).

----------


## jkoukos

> Το 30a δεν χρησιμοποιείται στο vectoring. 17a, 35b.


Σωστό εν μέρη. Δεν χρησιμοποιείται μαζί με το 17a αφού έχουν διαφορετικό tone spacing. Μόνο του φυσικά μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί αλλά είναι ασύμφορο αφού έχει περιορισμό στον μέγιστο αριθμό ενεργών ζευγών ανά καλώδιο (που είναι πολύ μικρός) κι έξω από την πραγματικότητα των υπαρχόντων δικτύων στην Ευρώπη και γι' αυτό χρησιμοποιείται το 17a. Συνήθως χρησιμοποιείται σε υλοποιήσεις FTTB όπου το miniDSLAM τοποθετείται σε ένα κτίριο καλύπτοντας μόνο τις συνδέσεις εντός αυτού με κέρδος το μεγαλύτερο bandwifth.
Το κενό αυτό έρχεται να το καλύψει το 35b (που πριν 1-2 χρόνια εγκρίθηκε) και αναφέρεται ως Annex Q, V.plus, Supervectoring, έχοντας το ίδιο tone spacing με το 17a και μπορούν να συνυπάρχουν σε στο ίδιο καλώδιο.

Σύμφωνα με τον ΟΤΕ, ο συμβατός εξοπλισμός πρέπει να ακολουθεί τα παρακάτω, ανάλογα την υπηρεσία που λαμβάνει:



> Οι ελάχιστες τεχνικές απαιτήσεις για τη σύνδεση του τερματικού εξοπλισμού του πελάτη με το Δίκτυο DSL του ΟΤΕ, οι οποίες όμως από μόνες τους δεν εξασφαλίζουν τη διαλειτουργικότητα, είναι :
> * ITU G.992.5 Annex A για σύνδεση του ADSL2+ modem πάνω από γραμμή POTS ή Annex Β για σύνδεση του ADSL2+ modem πάνω από γραμμή ISDN).
> 
> * Για την περίπτωση των VDSL2 DSLAMs (υπηρεσίες 30 & 50 Μbps) οι ελάχιστες τεχνικές απαιτήσεις είναι συμμόρφωση με ITU G.993.2 Annex B. και συγκεκριμένα 998ADE17-M2X-B.
> 
> * Για τις περιπτώσεις που ο ΟΤΕ εφαρμόζει μηχανισμό Vectoring, ο τερματικός εξοπλισμός του πελάτη πρέπει να υποστηρίζει κατ’ ελάχιστον τα εξής:
> 1. Vectoring με Bonding
> 2. "Self-FEXT cancellation (vectoring) for use with VDSL2 transceivers", όπως περιγράφεται στο ITU-T G.993.5
> 3. Συμβατότητα με VDSL2 και VDSL2 vectoring mode (όπως ορίζονται στα G.993.2 και G.993.5)
> ...

----------


## adiS

> 30a δεν θα δωσουν, γιατι δεν υποστηριζει vectoring.
> 
> Με 17a ειναι future-proof μεχρι και για 100αρα. Δεν ειναι κι ασχημα (για αρχη).


Αρα τα 200 θα τα δινουν με 35b. 
Future proof για εμενα δεν ειναι το 17α, αλλα αυτο φυσικά ειναι στις αναγκες του καθενός.  Αν δεν έχεις  σκοπό  να πας σε 200 σύντομα.
Αυτο θα εξαρτηθεί έτσι  και αλλιώς απο το πως θα πανε οι τιμές στα επόμενα 1,2 χρόνια.

----------


## uncharted

> Αρα τα 200 θα τα δινουν με 35b. 
> Future proof για εμενα δεν ειναι το 17α, αλλα αυτο φυσικά ειναι στις αναγκες του καθενός.  Αν δεν έχεις  σκοπό  να πας σε 200 σύντομα.
> Αυτο θα εξαρτηθεί έτσι  και αλλιώς απο το πως θα πανε οι τιμές στα επόμενα 1,2 χρόνια.


Το θεμα ειναι βολευεσαι με 100αρα?

Εγω π.χ. ανετα θα προτιμουσα μια 100/50 εναντι των 200/20 και 300/30...

----------


## lady_in_black

Εμενα το πακετο 100/10 (17a απλο vectoring) με ενδιαφερει για αρχη και αργοτερα βλεπουμε μια και καλη οταν πεσουν οι τιμες για το Αsus DSL-AC88U σε συνδιασμο με G.Fast.

----------


## rexdimos

εαν το   ITU-T G.993.5  ειναι σωστο τοτε προφανως το 2860Ν μου δεν το υποστηριζει αφου στα specs δεν το λεει ουτε με firmware upgrade 

VDSL Compatibility:

    BT Infinity Option 1 & Option 2 Compatible
    BT SIN 498 MCT Approved
    Support for G.INP & Vectoring
    ITU-T VDSL2 G.993.2
    ITU-T G.993.1, G.997.1
    Band Plan: G.998, G.997
    Annex A, Annex B, Annex C
    VDSL2 Profile: 8a, 8b, 8c, 8d, 12a, 12b, 17a, 30a
    OLR, UPBO, DPBO Supported
    US0 Supported
    Loop Diagnostic Mode
    DSL Forum WT-114

----------


## rozak

> Σύμφωνα με τον ΟΤΕ, ο συμβατός εξοπλισμός πρέπει να ακολουθεί τα παρακάτω, ανάλογα την υπηρεσία που λαμβάνει:


Το σωστό θα ήταν ο ΟΤΕ να αναρτήσει κατάλογο με τα συμβατά modem που κυκλοφορούν στην ελληνική αγορά.
Αλλιώς μας βλέπω όλους με τα Speedport (άντε τώρα ο κάθε τεχνικός να κάτσει να ψάξει προδιαγραφές του κάθε modem που χρησιμοποιεί ο πελάτης).

----------


## apostolt

> εαν το   ITU-T G.993.5  ειναι σωστο τοτε προφανως το 2860Ν μου δεν το υποστηριζει αφου στα specs δεν το λεει ουτε με firmware upgrade 
> 
> VDSL Compatibility:
> 
>     BT Infinity Option 1 & Option 2 Compatible
>     BT SIN 498 MCT Approved
>     Support for G.INP & Vectoring
>     ITU-T VDSL2 G.993.2
>     ITU-T G.993.1, G.997.1
> ...


Βασικα δεν βλεπω και κανενα Draytek να υποστηριζει 35b, ολα μεχρι το 30 πανε.

----------


## Sovjohn

> Βασικα δεν βλεπω και κανενα Draytek να υποστηριζει 35b, ολα μεχρι το 30 πανε.


Αν και τα τελευταία χρόνια οι μάρκες xDSL router είναι...άλλες απ' όσες ήταν διάσημες προ δεκαετίας, με προβληματίζει και μένα αυτό. Δε θέλω ZTE et al router, θέλω ένα "καλό" και κατά προτίμηση με ισχυρό wi-fi dual band γιατί έτσι θα χρησιμοποιήσω τη μελλοντική VDSL μου, αλλά οι επιλογές είναι απογοητευτικές. Η Draytek προσφέρει υποστήριξη αλλά πρακτικά σε αρκετά high-end μοντέλα. Η Netgear δεν - την πάτησαν σε άλλες χώρες με αυτό και δεν είναι συμβατά με το πρωτόκολλο. Μόνο η Zyxel είδα ότι έχει κάμποσα vectoring-ready μοντέλα, αλλά εξ' αυτών μάλλον κανένα δεν κυκλοφορεί στην Ελλάδα, ελπίζω τουλάχιστον να υπάρχει Ευρώπη κάπου.

Θα είναι δύσκολο να... αποφευχθεί ο κινέζος μου φαίνεται, όσο καλές προθέσεις κι αν έχω να πάρω κανένα decent futureproof router...

----------


## uncharted

> Αν και τα τελευταία χρόνια οι μάρκες xDSL router είναι...άλλες απ' όσες ήταν διάσημες προ δεκαετίας, με προβληματίζει και μένα αυτό. Δε θέλω ZTE et al router, θέλω ένα "καλό" και κατά προτίμηση με ισχυρό wi-fi dual band γιατί έτσι θα χρησιμοποιήσω τη μελλοντική VDSL μου, αλλά οι επιλογές είναι απογοητευτικές. Η Draytek προσφέρει υποστήριξη αλλά πρακτικά σε αρκετά high-end μοντέλα. Η Netgear δεν - την πάτησαν σε άλλες χώρες με αυτό και δεν είναι συμβατά με το πρωτόκολλο. Μόνο η Zyxel είδα ότι έχει κάμποσα vectoring-ready μοντέλα, αλλά εξ' αυτών μάλλον κανένα δεν κυκλοφορεί στην Ελλάδα, ελπίζω τουλάχιστον να υπάρχει Ευρώπη κάπου.
> 
> Θα είναι δύσκολο να... αποφευχθεί ο κινέζος μου φαίνεται, όσο καλές προθέσεις κι αν έχω να πάρω κανένα decent futureproof router...


Ψαξε προς ASUS μερια.

----------


## rozak

Από τα τελευταία μοντέλα, νομίζω το Fritzbox 7590 πρέπει να είναι εντάξει (λέει ότι υποστηρίζει supervectoring).
Τα draytek που έχω (130, 2760) πάνε μέχρι 30a - που δεν χρησιμοποιείται εδώ, άρα για πάνω από 100 δεν...

----------


## Collective_Soul

Tωρα με την 50αρα ειμαι σουπερ ικανοποιημενος (τωρα τελευταια το speedtesτ παει τερμα) αλλα αν η 100αρα εχει μικρη διαφορα θα βαλω γιατι το upload ειναι η λεξη κλειδι πλεον σημερα.

----------


## foutrelis

> εαν το   ITU-T G.993.5  ειναι σωστο τοτε προφανως το 2860Ν μου δεν το υποστηριζει αφου στα specs δεν το λεει ουτε με firmware upgrade


Λέει "Support for G.INP & Vectoring" όμως.

----------


## adiS

> Το θεμα ειναι βολευεσαι με 100αρα?
> 
> Εγω π.χ. ανετα θα προτιμουσα μια 100/50 εναντι των 200/20 και 300/30...


αυτήν την στιγμή και η 50άρα με βολεύει αλλά η άποψη μου είναι ότι το 17α είναι το τώρα, όχι future proof.

-=edit=-

επίσης κάντε λίγο υπομονή. Από την στιγμή που αλλάζουμε τεχνολογία θα έρθουν και router στην αγορά που θα τα υποστηρίζουν αλλιώς κανείς δεν θα αγοράζει.(μιλάω κανείς γιατί κανένας απλώς χρήστης δεν αλλάζει router, όποιος αλλάζει συνήθως γνωρίζει-ψάχνει και τι θα πάρει)

----------


## uncharted

> αυτήν την στιγμή και η 50άρα με βολεύει αλλά η άποψη μου είναι ότι το 17α είναι το τώρα, όχι future proof.


Με αυτη την λογικη ουτε το 35b ειναι future-proof, θες τουλαχιστον 106a για να μην αλλαζεις παλι modem σε λιγα χρονια.

----------


## adiS

> Με αυτη την λογικη ουτε το 35b ειναι future-proof, θες τουλαχιστον 106a για να μην αλλαζεις παλι modem σε λιγα χρονια.


άποψη σου το τι είναι future proof για σένα, αν θεωρείς εσύ ότι το future-proof είναι 10-15 χρόνια μπροστά δεν μπορώ να στην αλλάξω.

----------


## uncharted

> άποψη σου το τι είναι future proof για σένα, αν θεωρείς εσύ ότι το future-proof είναι 10-15 χρόνια μπροστά δεν μπορώ να στην αλλάξω.


10-15 χρονια μπροστα για G.Fast? Ουτε καν ομως... το πολυ σε 3 χρονια θα ερθει κι αυτο, ηδη σε καποιες περιοχες το δοκιμαζουν πιλοτικα.

----------


## adiS

> 10-15 χρονια μπροστα για G.Fast? Ουτε καν ομως... το πολυ σε 3 χρονια θα ερθει κι αυτο, ηδη σε καποιες περιοχες το δοκιμαζουν πιλοτικα.


άρα σύμφωνα με το σκεπτικό σου παίρνουμε τώρα ένα 17α και μετά σε 3 χρόνια πάμε σε g.fast.

Το σκεπτικό μου είναι απλό και θα σου πω τι εννοώ.
Αυτήν την στιγμή το 17α είναι το minimum που θα πρέπει να έχεις. Το minimum πουθενά δεν είναι future proof, πόσο μάλλον τώρα που έχουν ανακοινώσει ταχύτητες 200+ και δεν θα περιμένουμε δηλαδή κάποια αναβάθμιση είναι έτοιμη ήδη η υποδομή από θέμα παρόχου.

Αυτό φυσικά αναφέρομαι σε ανθρώπους που ενδιαφέρονται για τις νέες τεχνολογίες και θα πάρουν άλλο router και όχι αυτό που θα δώσει ο πάροχος.

----------


## lady_in_black

Οι τελικες τιμές για τα πακετα εχουν διαρευσει?

----------


## ThReSh

> άρα σύμφωνα με το σκεπτικό σου παίρνουμε τώρα ένα 17α και μετά σε 3 χρόνια πάμε σε g.fast.
> 
> Το σκεπτικό μου είναι απλό και θα σου πω τι εννοώ.
> Αυτήν την στιγμή το 17α είναι το minimum που θα πρέπει να έχεις. Το minimum πουθενά δεν είναι future proof, πόσο μάλλον τώρα που έχουν ανακοινώσει ταχύτητες 200+ και δεν θα περιμένουμε δηλαδή κάποια αναβάθμιση είναι έτοιμη ήδη η υποδομή από θέμα παρόχου.
> 
> Αυτό φυσικά αναφέρομαι σε ανθρώπους που ενδιαφέρονται για τις νέες τεχνολογίες και θα πάρουν άλλο router και όχι αυτό που θα δώσει ο πάροχος.


Πάρε σκέτο βαρβάτο router χωρίς wifi, ένα τούμπανο access point και κράτα για modem (ή τερματικό) ότι δίνει ο πάροχος ώστε να υπάρχει πάντα compatibility...

----------


## puntomania

> ...γιατι το upload ειναι η λεξη κλειδι πλεον σημερα.


και χτες και προχτές ήταν... και το ξέρουν... γιαυτο το δίνουν με το σταγονόμετρο!

----------


## adiS

> Πάρε σκέτο βαρβάτο router χωρίς wifi, ένα τούμπανο access point και κράτα για modem (ή τερματικό) ότι δίνει ο πάροχος ώστε να υπάρχει πάντα compatibility...


ναι αυτό είναι η άλλη λύση που φυσικά είναι ποιο ευέλικτη. Η συζήτηση ξεκίνησε για το τι πρέπει να υποστηρίζει το router σε περίπτωση αγοράς.

----------


## jkoukos

> εαν το   ITU-T G.993.5  ειναι σωστο τοτε προφανως το 2860Ν μου δεν το υποστηριζει αφου στα specs δεν το λεει ουτε με firmware upgrade 
> VDSL Compatibility:
>     Support for G.INP & Vectoring


Μα αναφέρει ότι είναι συμβατό με το Vectoring. Μάλιστα η εταιρεία έχει ανακοινώσει ότι συμβατές είναι οι σειρές 130, 2760 και 2860, ενώ δεν είναι οι 2750 και 2850.




> Το σωστό θα ήταν ο ΟΤΕ να αναρτήσει κατάλογο με τα συμβατά modem που κυκλοφορούν στην ελληνική αγορά.
> Αλλιώς μας βλέπω όλους με τα Speedport (άντε τώρα ο κάθε τεχνικός να κάτσει να ψάξει προδιαγραφές του κάθε modem που χρησιμοποιεί ο πελάτης).


Εξαρτάται πως το βλέπει κανείς. Σε Βέλγιο και Βρετανία, ακολουθήθηκε αυτό που προτείνεις. Όμως κάθε κατασκευαστής υποχρεώθηκε να δώσει προς έλεγχο όποιες συσκευές ήθελε για να πάρουν σχετική έγκριση, φυσικά επί πληρωμή και όχι δωρεάν. Κι έτσι σήμερα είναι διαπιστωμένα λίγα μόνο μοντέλα ανά κατασκευαστή.
Π.χ. από τα Fritz, παρόλο που υπάρχουν πληθώρα συσκευών που υποστηρίζουν το Vectoring, εν τούτοις έχουν περάσει τον έλεγχο μόνο 1 στην Βρετανία και 2 ή 3 στο Βέλγιο, αφού ο κατασκευαστή επέλεξε να μην στείλει και τα άλλα.  Ήμαστε σίγουροι ότι ως χρήστες επιθυμούμε κάτι παρόμοιο ή καλύτερα αυτό που γίνεται στη χώρα μας και στις περισσότερες της Ευρώπης;




> Βασικα δεν βλεπω και κανενα Draytek να υποστηριζει 35b, ολα μεχρι το 30 πανε.


Το 35b δεν είναι Vectoring, αλλά απλά συμβατό με αυτό. Και γι' αυτό έχει άλλη ονομασία και αριθμό προτύπου. Το ίδιο ισχύει και για το G.Fast.




> ναι αυτό είναι η άλλη λύση που φυσικά είναι ποιο ευέλικτη. Η συζήτηση ξεκίνησε για το τι πρέπει να υποστηρίζει το router σε περίπτωση αγοράς.


Modem εννοείς. Το Router είναι άσχετο με την όποια υπηρεσία DSL. Εκτός αν εννοείς DSL Router (modem/router).

----------


## rozak

> Μα αναφέρει ότι είναι συμβατό με το Vectoring. Μάλιστα η εταιρεία έχει ανακοινώσει ότι συμβατές είναι οι σειρές 130, 2760 και 2860, ενώ δεν είναι οι 2750 και 2850.
> 
> 
> Εξαρτάται πως το βλέπει κανείς. Σε Βέλγιο και Βρετανία, ακολουθήθηκε αυτό που προτείνεις. Όμως κάθε κατασκευαστής υποχρεώθηκε να δώσει προς έλεγχο όποιες συσκευές ήθελε για να πάρουν σχετική έγκριση, φυσικά επί πληρωμή και όχι δωρεάν. Κι έτσι σήμερα είναι διαπιστωμένα λίγα μόνο μοντέλα ανά κατασκευαστή.
> Π.χ. από τα Fritz, παρόλο που υπάρχουν πληθώρα συσκευών που υποστηρίζουν το Vectoring, εν τούτοις έχουν περάσει τον έλεγχο μόνο 1 στην Βρετανία και 2 ή 3 στο Βέλγιο, αφού ο κατασκευαστή επέλεξε να μην στείλει και τα άλλα.  Ήμαστε σίγουροι ότι ως χρήστες επιθυμούμε κάτι παρόμοιο ή καλύτερα αυτό που γίνεται στη χώρα μας και στις περισσότερες της Ευρώπης;
> 
> 
> Το 35b δεν είναι Vectoring, αλλά απλά συμβατό με αυτό. Και γι' αυτό έχει άλλη ονομασία και αριθμό προτύπου. Το ίδιο ισχύει και για το G.Fast.
> 
> ...


Μένει να δούμε ποια πολιτική θα ακολουθήσει στην πράξη ο ΟΤΕ, αν θα αποδεχθεί την χρήση αυτών των modem ή όχι.
Κοντός ψαλμός αλληλούια, από τις επόμενες μέρες θα τα δούμε στην πράξη.

Πάντως αν τελικά δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα με τον ΟΤΕ και αν ήθελα τώρα νέο router, θα προτιμούσα να πάω σε κάτι που υποστηρίζει 35b.

----------


## jkoukos

Το γνωρίζουμε ποια θα ακολουθήσει. Δίνει επίσημα τις απαιτήσεις και αφήνει το δικαίωμα/ευθύνη επιλογής στους χρήστες (ή παρόχους).
Ταυτόχρονο ορίζει ότι αν δεν χρησιμοποιηθεί συμβατός εξοπλισμός, θα υπάρχουν επιπτώσεις στην σύνδεση του χρήστη.

----------


## cyberten

Επανερχόμαστε λοιπόν στο ερώτημα πότε θα βγουν τα πακέτα και σε τι τιμές...Η φήμη για τις 20/11 που διάβασα μερικές σελίδες πριν ισχύει;

----------


## adiS

> Modem εννοείς. Το Router είναι άσχετο με την όποια υπηρεσία DSL. Εκτός αν εννοείς DSL Router (modem/router).


Για modem-router μιλάω όπως σωστά αναφέρεις. Απλώς επειδή μιλούσαμε για το ποια συσκευή υποστηρίζει vdsl vectoring δεν ανέφερα λανθασμένα modem/router και ανέφερα σκέτο router

----------


## uncharted

> άρα σύμφωνα με το σκεπτικό σου παίρνουμε τώρα ένα 17α και μετά σε 3 χρόνια πάμε σε g.fast.
> 
> Το σκεπτικό μου είναι απλό και θα σου πω τι εννοώ.
> Αυτήν την στιγμή το 17α είναι το minimum που θα πρέπει να έχεις. Το minimum πουθενά δεν είναι future proof, πόσο μάλλον τώρα που έχουν ανακοινώσει ταχύτητες 200+ και δεν θα περιμένουμε δηλαδή κάποια αναβάθμιση είναι έτοιμη ήδη η υποδομή από θέμα παρόχου.
> 
> Αυτό φυσικά αναφέρομαι σε ανθρώπους που ενδιαφέρονται για τις νέες τεχνολογίες και θα πάρουν άλλο router και όχι αυτό που θα δώσει ο πάροχος.





> *Τη Δευτέρα το εμπορικό λανσάρισμα υπηρεσιών οπτικών ινών από την Wind*
> 
> http://www.insomnia.gr/_/articles/pr...f%cf%80-r15225
> 
> Λένε γύρω στα 50 Ευρώ το μήνα η 100άρα.. (2play)
> 
> Πόσο το έχει το 50άρι τώρα ? 30 ?


Οριστε αυτο που ελεγα:

_"και FttB (Fiber to the Building) όπου η οπτική ίνα φτάνει μέχρι το κτίριο και μετά μοιράζεται σε κάθε σπίτι μέσω του κλασσικού δικτύου χαλκού, κάνοντας χρήση της τεχνολογίας G.fast. Στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση οι ταχύτητες που επιτυγχάνονται είναι μεγαλύτερες των 300Mbps"
_
Ποιο 2020? Το 35b ειναι ηδη *obsolete* ηδη, αρα θες 106a... πανακριβα βεβαια τα G.Fast modems/routers, αλλα φανταζομαι κατι θα δινει η Wind.

----------


## adiS

> Οριστε αυτο που ελεγα:
> 
> _"και FttB (Fiber to the Building) όπου η οπτική ίνα φτάνει μέχρι το κτίριο και μετά μοιράζεται σε κάθε σπίτι μέσω του κλασσικού δικτύου χαλκού, κάνοντας χρήση της τεχνολογίας G.fast. Στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση οι ταχύτητες που επιτυγχάνονται είναι μεγαλύτερες των 300Mbps"
> _
> Ποιο 2020? Το 35b ειναι ηδη *obsolete* ηδη, αρα θες 106a... πανακριβα βεβαια τα G.Fast modems/routers, αλλα φανταζομαι κατι θα δινει η Wind.


δεν διαφωνώ με αυτό μου αναφέρεις για fttb και ftth. Αλλά για τα επόμενα 3-4 χρόνια πραγματικά πιστεύεις ότι θα δώσουν σε αρκετές περιοχές fttb ή ακόμα καλύτερα ftth? Εγώ δεν το πιστεύω.

Για το μόνο που έχουμε δεδομένο, και μέχρι το 2019 θα είναι διαθέσιμο σε μεγάλο βαθμό στις περισσότερες περιοχές τις Ελλάδας, θα είναι το vectoring και το super vectoring. To fttb και ftth που έχει αναφέρει η wind όπως γνωρίζεις θα το δώσει σε ελάχιστες περιοχές που δεν είναι καν άξιο αναφοράς. Άσχετα που για μαρκετιστικούς λόγους το αναφέρει η wind. 

Αν είχαν στο πλάνο τους να το κάνουν άμεσα θα το είχαν ανακοινώσει και στην ανάθεση που έγινε. Ανέφεραν μόνο την Καλαμάτα(και ούτε καν όλη την πόλη αν δεν κάνω λάθος) και κάνα δυο περιοχές ακόμα που δεν έδωσα σημασία.

----------


## uncharted

> δεν διαφωνώ με αυτό μου αναφέρεις για fttb και ftth. Αλλά για τα επόμενα 3-4 χρόνια πραγματικά πιστεύεις ότι θα δώσουν σε αρκετές περιοχές fttb ή ακόμα καλύτερα ftth? Εγώ δεν το πιστεύω.
> 
> Για το μόνο που έχουμε δεδομένο, και μέχρι το 2019 θα είναι διαθέσιμο σε μεγάλο βαθμό στις περισσότερες περιοχές τις Ελλάδας, θα είναι το vectoring και το super vectoring. To fttb και ftth που έχει αναφέρει η wind όπως γνωρίζεις θα το δώσει σε ελάχιστες περιοχές που δεν είναι καν άξιο αναφοράς. Άσχετα που για μαρκετιστικούς λόγους το αναφέρει η wind. 
> 
> Αν είχαν στο πλάνο τους να το κάνουν άμεσα θα το είχαν ανακοινώσει και στην ανάθεση που έγινε. Ανέφεραν μόνο την Καλαμάτα(και ούτε καν όλη την πόλη αν δεν κάνω λάθος) και κάνα δυο περιοχές ακόμα που δεν έδωσα σημασία.


Πρωτον, το FTTH δεν εχει καμια σχεση με χαλκο. Δεν ανεφερα πουθενα για FTTH.

Δευτερον, δες τι λεει εδω _"η εταιρεία δοκίμασε τεχνολογίες VDSL vectoring / vplus και G.fast μέσω FttC όπου η οπτική ίνα φτάνει μέχρι την καμπίνα (ΚΑΦΑΟ) και στη συνέχεια με το υπάρχον καλώδιο χαλκού ως τον τελικό χρήστη. Κατά τις δοκιμές, η Wind μπόρεσε να επιτύχει ταχύτητες από 50 έως 300Mbps."_

Κι εμενα στην περιοχη μου δεν υπαρχει ουτε μια νεα καμπινα, αρα δεν εχει vectoring και 100αρες. Τι παει να πει αυτο? Νομιζα οτι η συζητηση ηταν για future-proofness.

----------


## lady_in_black

Στο G.Fast δεν πιστευω οτι θα επιτρεπουν στο πελατη να εχει δικο του modem φανταζομαι για λογους γενικοτερης ασφαλειας.

Κοντος ψαλμος βεβαια.

----------


## uncharted

> Στο G.Fast δεν πιστευω οτι θα επιτρεπουν στο πελατη να εχει δικο του modem φανταζομαι για λογους γενικοτερης ασφαλειας.
> 
> Κοντος ψαλμος βεβαια.


Απο πουθενα δεν προκυπτει αυτο που λες.

Εδω με VoIP και σε αφηνουν να κανεις bridge...

----------


## fearhome21

Παιδεία το ρούτερ μου έκανε restart μόνο του πριν από 5 λεπτά, και από fastpath πήγα interleaved (είχα ζητήσει από έναν φίλο μου που δουλέυει στον ΟΤΕ να με βάλει Fastpath, πριν 1.5 μήνα), λέτε να ενεργοποιήθηκε το vectoring στην Ρόδο???? to attainable sto upload apo 32k που ήτανε Max, πήγε 47k και στο Download πήγε από 64k σε 111k

----------


## pankostas

> Παιδεία το ρούτερ μου έκανε restart μόνο του πριν από 5 λεπτά, και από fastpath πήγα interleaved (είχα ζητήσει από έναν φίλο μου που δουλέυει στον ΟΤΕ να με βάλει Fastpath, πριν 1.5 μήνα), λέτε να ενεργοποιήθηκε το vectoring στην Ρόδο???? to attainable sto upload apo 32k που ήτανε Max, πήγε 47k και στο Download πήγε από 64k σε 111k


Και σε μένα το ίδιο ακριβώς. Από fast , τώρα είμαι σε Interleaved. Το att. ανέβηκε από 124, σε 130. 
Έτσι κι αλλιώς και στην αρχή όταν ήταν interleaved , τόσο έδειχνε το attenuation.
Βλέπω διαφορά στο output power.
Output Power(up/down):-5.8/10.3 dBm
Τώρα έχω:
Output Power(up/down): 9.2/13.5 dBm

----------


## fearhome21

Αδερφέεεε, τι γίνετε λες?? 

Screenshot Παλιό (σχετικά):

Screenshot Μόλις Τώρα:

----------


## anderm

Στο ίδιο annex είσαι, δεν έχει ενεργοποιηθεί ακόμα vectoring.

----------


## pankostas

Όχι πρέπει να έχει ενεργοποιηθεί το vectoring! Αν όχι το vectoring, τότε σίγουρα κάτι αναβαθμίσεις κάνουν,
Και αυτό γιατί όπως βλέπεις το att. πήγε στον φίλο μας πάνω από 100, ενώ ήταν 70.
Επίσης έκανα δοκιμή στο μόντεμ, και έσβησα την επιλογή vectoring, και συνδέθηκε 14/1 ταχύτητα. Όταν επέλεξα ξανά vectoring, τότε συνδέθηκε 50/5.
Και τα δύο σε VDSL2. Έτσι και αλλιώς τα adsl profile δεν τα εχω επιλεγμενα.
Παλιά , είτε είχα επιλεγμένη το vectoring, είτε Όχι, δεν είχε κάποια αλλαγη στην ταχύτητα 50/5.

----------


## fearhome21

Έβγαλα και εγώ το Vectoring και συνχρόνησα σε 

Actual Rate(Up/Down) 1024/12479 kbps 
Attainable Rate(Up/Down) 1743/12586 kbps 
Noise Margin(Up/Down) 25.3/9.4 dB 
Line Attenuation(Up/Down) 3/5.3 dB

Χμμμμμμμμμμμμμμ :P

----------


## panosira

Upstream output power (dBm): 
9.5
Downstream output power (dBm): 
12 αλαξε και σε εμενα με κατι - που ηταν πριν

----------


## adiS

καλημέρα!

ενώ δεν φαίνεται να έχει γυρίσει σε vectoring, είναι ακόμα σε 993.2.

η ταχύτητα μου από 30/2.5 έγινε 30/3  :Smile:  και ανέβηκε το attainable όπως λένε και οι υπόλοιποι συμφουρίτες.

----------


## nikos.f1

Εγω δεν ειχα μαρκαρισμενη την επιλογη vectoring και απο χθες το απογευμα που εγινε η αλλαγη συγχρονισε σε14/1
Μετα εβαλα και το vectoring και πηγε 50/1

----------


## shakm

Παιδιά και σε εμένα (παρόλο που η γραμμή έχει προβλήματα και αναμένει τον ηλεκτρολόγο της) παρατήρησα χθες στο router την αλλαγή σε vectoring και μάλιστα δεν έπαιζε internet αν δεν τσεκάρω πρώτα το vectoring στα modulation settings. Επίσης, προηγουμένως ήταν πολύ δύσκολο να συνδεθώ σε vdsl και 99% έβρισκε μόνο adsl σύνδεση, ενώ από χθες βρίσκει vdsl πολύ πιο εύκολα.

Στατιστικά πριν:

Link Status Up
Modulation Type VDSL2
Actual Rate(Up/Down) 4996/20201 kbps
Attainable Rate(Up/Down) 11719/23872 kbps
Noise Margin(Up/Down) 15.2/6.9 dB
Line Attenuation(Up/Down) 7.9/18.9 dB
Output Power(Up/Down) 9.4/9.3 dBm
Data Path(Up/Down) Fast/Interleaved
Interleave Depth(Up/Down) 1/193
Interleave Delay(Up/Down) 0/9 ms
INP(Up/Down) 0/1.1 symbols
Profile 17a
LinkEncap G.993.2_Annex_K_PTM
CRC Errors(Up/Down) 1/20075
FEC Errors(Up/Down) 0/45599
HEC Errors(Up/Down) 0/0
Showtime Start 1 h 40 min 46 s

Στατιστικά σήμερα:

Link Status Up
Modulation Type VDSL2(Vectoring)
Actual Rate(Up/Down) 4996/20330 kbps
Attainable Rate(Up/Down) 10873/28784 kbps
Noise Margin(Up/Down) 13.3/10 dB
Line Attenuation(Up/Down) 7.9/18.9 dB
Output Power(Up/Down) 9.5/9.4 dBm
Data Path(Up/Down) Fast/Interleaved
Interleave Depth(Up/Down) 1/197
Interleave Delay(Up/Down) 0/9 ms
INP(Up/Down) 0/1.1 symbols
Profile 17a
LinkEncap G.993.2_Annex_K_PTM
CRC Errors(Up/Down) 0/41517
FEC Errors(Up/Down) 0/3792
HEC Errors(Up/Down) 0/0
Showtime Start 5 h 12 min 3 s

----------


## dimitri_ns

Από ότι φαίνεται, οι πάροχοι γυρνάνε σε vectoring

Οσοι έχουν συμβατό εξοπλισμό και έχουν ενεργοποιήσει το vectoring, συνεχίζουν κανονικά
Οι υπόλοιποι κλειδώνουν σε 14/1

Το Της το κάγκελο

ΥΓ Εμείς που είμαστε κοντά σε ΑΚ δεν ανησυχούμε   :Mad:

----------


## adiS

> Το Της το κάγκελο


ήδη βλέπεις στα support εδώ στο forum τα πρώτα topic με τίτλο  "γιατί από fast έχω γυρίσει σε interleave"

Φαντάσου τι θα γίνεται στο τηλεφωνικό κέντρο,θα κατεβάσουν τα τηλέφωνα και θα μοιράσουν lexotanil.

----------


## dimitri_ns

> ήδη βλέπεις στα support εδώ στο forum τα πρώτα topic με τίτλο  "γιατί από fast έχω γυρίσει σε interleave"
> 
>  θα μοιράσουν lexotanil.


Τι up/down έχει το lexotanil ?
Τεχνολογία που δεν γνωρίζω...

----------


## lady_in_black

Καθηστε σε interleaved ολοι για αρχη και βλεπουμε.

----------


## africa

Εμένα γύρισε σε interleave χθες το απόγευμα, ήμουν όμως μπροστά στο PC και το πήρα αμέσως πρέφα, οπότε τους πήρα αμέσως τηλ και μου γύρισαν ξανά σε FAST μέσα στην ίδια ώρα  :Razz: 

To "UP" όντως πήγε στα 3 και δεν έχω κάνει ακόμη κανένα reboot μη το χάσω  :Very Happy: 
To "Attainable (Down)" ανέβηκε μόλις 5 χιλιαρικάκια (kbps)  :Sorry:

----------


## pankostas

Όντως στο τηλεφωνικό κέντρο γίνεται χαμός. 2 φορές προσπάθησα, Και κλείνει λέγοντάς όλες οι γραμμές είναι κατελλειμενες. Οπότε για αρχή θα μείνω  σε interleaved και κάποια άλλη μέρα το γυρνάω σε fast.
Ίσως μαζί με την αίτηση για 100αρα, αναλόγως την τιμή.

----------


## adiS

μάλλον δεν έχω καταλάβει κάτι σωστά και όποιος γνωρίζει ας μου πει

δεν θα έπρεπε να πάει σε 993.5 για να μπει το vectoring?

Ακόμα και στο πιλοτικό που είχε γίνει είδα τώρα ότι το έχουν 993.2
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...%8C-Vectoring)

άρα πότε πάει σε 993.5?

----------


## Collective_Soul

Και εγω στη φορθνετ με καμπινα ΟΤΕ με γυρισαν σε vectoring

Απο 49.999 παρεμεινα 49.999 :Cool:

----------


## Hetfield

Το ITU 993.2 *δεν υποστηριζει vectoring*.

----------


## Collective_Soul

> μάλλον δεν έχω καταλάβει κάτι σωστά και όποιος γνωρίζει ας μου πει
> 
> δεν θα έπρεπε να πάει σε 993.5 για να μπει το vectoring?
> 
> Ακόμα και στο πιλοτικό που είχε γίνει είδα τώρα ότι το έχουν 993.2
> https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...%8C-Vectoring)
> 
> άρα πότε πάει σε 993.5?


Λογικα πρεπει να υποστηριζει αυτο το modulation και ο παροχος και το ρουτερ που εχουμε... δεν βλεπω να υποστηριζει 993.5 κουτακι επιλογη στο ZTE

----------


## Hetfield

> Και εγω στη φορθνετ με καμπινα ΟΤΕ με γυρισαν σε vectoring
> 
> Απο 49.999 παρεμεινα 49.999


Με προλαβες.
Φανταζομαι, αν μας δειξεις και λιγο πιο κατω το screenshot θα εισαι με spec ITU 993.5, σωστα;

----------


## Collective_Soul

> Με προλαβες.
> Φανταζομαι, αν μας δειξεις και λιγο πιο κατω το screenshot θα εισαι με spec ITU 993.5, σωστα;


Αυτα μου βγαζει εδω

Output Power(Up/Down) 8.4/12.9 dBm
Data Path(Up/Down) Fast/Interleaved
Interleave Depth(Up/Down) 1/1771
Interleave Delay(Up/Down) 0/9 ms
INP(Up/Down) 0/6.2 symbols
Profile 17a
LinkEncap G.993.2_Annex_K_PTM

----------


## Hetfield

Περιεργα μας τα λεει το μοντεμ του ΟΤΕ  :Razz: 
Ή μπορει κι εγω να κανω καπου λαθος.

----------


## Collective_Soul

Το ZTE H168N εχω το οποιο μου εστειλε η φορθνετ... και ο ΟΤΕ το ιδιο δινει ;;

----------


## adiS

> Όντως στο τηλεφωνικό κέντρο γίνεται χαμός. 2 φορές προσπάθησα, Και κλείνει λέγοντάς όλες οι γραμμές είναι κατελλειμενες. Οπότε για αρχή θα μείνω  σε interleaved και κάποια άλλη μέρα το γυρνάω σε fast.
> Ίσως μαζί με την αίτηση για 100αρα, αναλόγως την τιμή.


μπήκα εδώ
https://www.cosmote.gr/fixed/f2r
Κάτω έχει "χρειάζεστε βοήθεια?"

έβαλα το τηλέφωνο μου και μετά από λίγα λεπτά με πήραν τηλ. Τους ενημέρωσα ότι θέλω να γυρίσω πάλι σε fastpath και προώθησαν το αίτημα μου.

----------


## leas

Εχω την παρακάτω ερώτηση σχετικά με αίτηση για ενεργοποίηση VDSL υπηρεσίες καμπίνας από τη Wind και τη μεγάλη καθυστέρηση που έχω.

Έχει κανείς κάνει αίτηση στη Wind για αναβάθμιση στη νέα VDSL υπηρεσία καμπίνας όπως το λέει η Wind (VDSL vectoring ίσως; ), που είναι διαθέσιμα από τον Οκτώβριο του 2017; Αν έχετε καινούργια καφάο, που τώρα είναι καμπίνες, κάτω από το σπίτι σας τότε είναι πολύ πιθανό να μπορείτε να κάνετε την αναβάθμιση. Η Wind υποσχέθηκε καρφωτά 50 MB download και 5 mb upload αλλά έχω κάνει την αίτηση ένα μήνα τώρα και ακόμη δεν έχει γίνει τίποτα. Είχα πάρει ημερομηνία ενεργοποίησης στις 13/11 για την περιοχή Κάτω Πατήσια και ακόμη τίποτα. Η Wind μου λέει ότι δεν έχει πάει ο δημόσιος πάροχος να φτιάξει το καλώδιο και να γίνει η σύνδεση και ακόμη περιμένουν νέα ημερομηνία ενεργοποίησης. Και ότι έχει καθυστερήσει πάρα πολύ. Δηλαδή γίνεται γρήγορα σε άλλες περιπτώσεις και κόλλησε στη δικιά μου; Δεν καταλαβαίνω. Εχω αρχίσει να πιστεύω ότι δεν υπάρχει η δυνατότητα από τη Wind ακόμη. Έχει κανείς εμπειρία από αντίστοιχη περίπτωση;


Βρήκα επίσης το παρακάτω στην ΕΕΤΤ που αφορά τις αναθέσεις σε Wind για κατασκευή δικτύων νέας γενιάς NGA. Δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο παίζει ρόλο αλλά αν ανοίξετε το πρώτο (26 Οκτωβρίου 2017) έχει και ένα Excel με τις καμπίνες και το τρίμηνο ενεργοποίησής τους. Για Πατήσια αναφέρει 2019. Τι @@ριες μας λέει η Wind τότε; Και επίσης στο pdf αναφέρει για ταχύτητες τουλάχιστον 100 mb!


http://www.eett.gr/opencms/opencms/E...ndex.html?yy=1

----------


## makhs

Στον κατανεμητη στην μεσα στην εισοδο της πολυκατοικιας σου που ερχεται το καλωδιο του ΟΤΕ  θα δεις ενα νουμερο με την μορφη  ΚΚ 123 33 π.χ. αυτος ειναι ο αριθμος του καφαο που θα ψαξεις για να δεις ποτε θα ενεργοποιηθη η καμπινα σου Leas.

----------


## jkoukos

> Με προλαβες.
> Φανταζομαι, αν μας δειξεις και λιγο πιο κατω το screenshot θα εισαι με spec ITU 993.5, σωστα;


To LinkEncap είναι G.993.2, αφού μιλάμε για VDSL γραμμή.
Το Modulation Type θα αλλάξει σε ένδειξη Vectoring, όπως φαίνεται και στα screenshoots μερικών χρηστών.

----------


## stamka

> To LinkEncap είναι G.993.2, αφού μιλάμε για VDSL γραμμή.
> Το Modulation Type θα αλλάξει σε ένδειξη Vectoring, όπως φαίνεται και στα screenshoots μερικών χρηστών.


γινεται να εχεις LinkEncap G.993.2 και vectoring ?

----------


## jkoukos

Η βασική υπηρεσία είναι το VDSL2 μέσω του οποίου γίνεται η επικοινωνία και η ενθυλάκωση σύμφωνα με το πρότυπο.
Το Vectoring είναι πρόσθετος αλγόριθμος, μέσω του οποίου ακυρώνονται/μειώνονται φαινόμενα παραδιαφωνίας που εμφανίζονται στις γραμμές μεταφοράς της επικοινωνίας σε μία VDSL σύνδεση.
Αν απενεργοποιήσεις το Vectoring στο μενού της συσκευής, εξακολουθείς να έχεις VDSL λειτουργία και επικοινωνία. Το μόνο που διέκοψες είναι τα οφέλη του αλγόριθμου.

----------


## pankostas

> Και σε μένα το ίδιο ακριβώς. Από fast , τώρα είμαι σε Interleaved. Το att. ανέβηκε από 124, σε 130. 
> Έτσι κι αλλιώς και στην αρχή όταν ήταν interleaved , τόσο έδειχνε το attenuation.
> Βλέπω διαφορά στο output power.
> Output Power(up/down):-5.8/10.3 dBm
> Τώρα έχω:
> Output Power(up/down): 9.2/13.5 dBm


Επανέρχομαι για το προηγουμενο. Τελικά με το που έγινε η γραμμή fast , οι τιμές στο output power επανήλθαν στο προηγούμενο, με το αρνητικό προσημο.

- - - Updated - - -




> To LinkEncap είναι G.993.2, αφού μιλάμε για VDSL γραμμή.
> Το Modulation Type θα αλλάξει σε ένδειξη Vectoring, όπως φαίνεται και στα screenshoots μερικών χρηστών.


Σε εμένα πάντως , που σίγουρα έχει γίνει κάποια αλλαγή , αφού οταν δεν επιλέγω vectoring στις ρυθμίσεις , με γυρνάει 14/1  ταχύτητα, στο modulation type δεν αναγράφεται το vectoring. Όπως πριν, μόνο "VDSL2".

----------


## jkoukos

Ναι, το είδα. Πιθανόν να είναι θέμα κάποια ρύθμισης στο DSLAM.

----------


## rozak

Μήπως ενεργοποίησαν απλά τους κανόνες για συμβατότητα των modems, χωρίς να ενεργοποιήσουν ακόμα το vectoring;

----------


## jkoukos

Μα οι φίλοι αναφέρουν αύξηση στο attainable και ένας μάλιστα με 30άρι πακέτο είπε ότι το UP ανέβηκε στα 3Mbps από το 2,5.

----------


## rozak

> Μα οι φίλοι αναφέρουν αύξηση στο attainable και ένας μάλιστα με 30άρι πακέτο είπε ότι το UP ανέβηκε στα 3Mbps από το 2,5.


Άρα κάτι άλλο παίζει.
Εκτός αν το modem αναφέρει λάθος πράγματα (δεν μου φαίνεται περίεργο αυτό).

----------


## foutrelis

> Μα οι φίλοι αναφέρουν αύξηση στο attainable και ένας μάλιστα με 30άρι πακέτο είπε ότι το UP ανέβηκε στα 3Mbps από το 2,5.


Το δεύτερο μπορεί απλά να οφείλεται σε διόρθωση του cap. Το attainable, αν και μάλλον είναι λόγω vectoring, ίσως θα μπορούσε να δικαιολογηθεί λόγω κόφτη σε όσα CPEs δεν ανακοινώνουν υποστήριξη για vectoring; Αν πάνε μερικοί στα 14/1, δεν πέφτει ο θόρυβος για τους υπόλοιπους;

----------


## Hetfield

Οπως ολα δειχνουν, απο Δευτερα η Cosmote θα λανσαρει την υπηρεσια σαν Cosmote Fiber.
Τελος η ονομασια VDSL.
Μενει να δουμε αν θα δινεται η δυνατοτητα να σκαβεται η ινα απο το καφαο προς τον πελατη.

----------


## adiS

ναι το upload μου πήγε στα 3. Τώρα που θα πάω σπίτι θα δω και για το vectoring αν το γράφει

 Η απόρια μου είναι τότε τι διαφορά έχει το 993.5 με το 993.2?

----------


## jkoukos

> Το δεύτερο μπορεί απλά να οφείλεται σε διόρθωση του cap. Το attainable, αν και μάλλον είναι λόγω vectoring, ίσως θα μπορούσε να δικαιολογηθεί λόγω κόφτη σε όσα CPEs δεν ανακοινώνουν υποστήριξη για vectoring; Αν πάνε μερικοί στα 14/1, δεν πέφτει ο θόρυβος για τους υπόλοιπους;


Ναι, η αύξηση του UP είναι μια απλή ρύθμιση άσχετη με το vectoring.
Η αλλαγή προφίλ με την μείωση του συγχρονισμού, θα ελαττώσει σε κάποιο βαθμό τον θόρυβο, αλλά όχι σε ίδιο βαθμό όσο το vectoring.

- - - Updated - - -




> Η απόρια μου είναι τότε τι διαφορά έχει το 993.5 με το 993.2?


Και τα 2 είναι πρότυπα. Το 993.2 είναι η βασική υπηρεσία VDSL που έχουμε, ενώ το 993.5 είναι ο αλγόριθμος που επεμβαίνει στην επικοινωνία μέσω των γραμμών μεταφοράς του 993.2, καλυτερεύοντας τον συγχρονισμό.
Απενεργοποιώντας το 993.5 από την αντίστοιχη επιλογή της συσκευής, εξακολουθούμε να έχουμε το 993.2 και απλά χάνουμε τα οφέλη του αλγόριθμου.

----------


## adiS

ευχαριστώ.

Άρα αν το υποστηρίζει ο εξοπλισμός της καμπίνας και του modem και δεν πιάνει πχ τα 200Mbps που έχει ζητήσει κάποιος πελάτης με το 993.2 μπορεί να τα πιάνει με το 993.5

----------


## Collective_Soul

Στα capability του ρουτερ εχει και μια επιλογη SOS...αυτο το ενεργοποιουμε ή δεν χρειαζεται ;

----------


## Iris07

*Βγήκε η νέα υπηρεσία στον ΟΤΕ!

Double Play Fiber!*

https://www.cosmote.gr/eshop/browse/...-Fiber/_/N-81b

* Με εγγύηση πραγματικής ταχύτητας!!  :Cool:

----------


## sakels

Όπου το 50 είναι φθηνότερο από το 30.

----------


## Iris07

Άντε να δούμε που θα είναι το 100άρι τώρα!  :Cool: 

- και αυτή η εγγύηση θα σου κάνει καμιά έκπτωση άμα δεν πιάνεις την ταχύτητα που πρέπει ??  :Razz:

----------


## SfH

> Όπου το 50 είναι φθηνότερο από το 30.


Οι τιμές που αναφέρει είναι ακριβώς οι ίδιες με τις αντίστοιχες vdsl προσφορές  :Wink:

----------


## Iris07

Όσο σκέφτομαι ότι πληρώνω 27 για το 24άρι και έχω 12..
και με 30 θα μπορούσα να έχω έστω 30άρι..

άντε θα κάνω υπομονή..

----------


## emeliss

Μήνες τώρα ισχύουν αυτές οι τιμές.

Με γεια το vectoring στους τυχερούς που το έχουν.

----------


## sdikr

> *Βγήκε η νέα υπηρεσία στον ΟΤΕ!
> 
> Double Play Fiber!*
> 
> https://www.cosmote.gr/eshop/browse/...-Fiber/_/N-81b
> 
> * Με εγγύηση πραγματικής ταχύτητας!!


Internet *έως 30 Mbps*, με εγγύηση πραγματικής ταχύτητας

Απόρω πως μπορεί να είναι εως αλλά και με εγγύηση  :Cool: 


Συνήθως αναφέρεται στην ταχύτητα συγχρονισμού και όχι και στο internet feed,

----------


## Iris07

> Μήνες τώρα ισχύουν αυτές οι τιμές.
> 
> Με γεια το vectoring στους τυχερούς που το έχουν.


Λέτε να αλλάξουν αυτές μόλις βγούν τα νέα πακέτα ?

----------


## emeliss

> Internet *έως 30 Mbps*, με εγγύηση πραγματικής ταχύτητας
> 
> Απόρω πως μπορεί να είναι εως αλλά και με εγγύηση 
> 
> 
> Συνήθως αναφέρεται στην ταχύτητα συγχρονισμού και όχι και στο internet feed,


Αυτό που γράφουν παραμέσα είναι ότι εγγυούνται την πραγματική ταχύτητα της σύνδεσής πριν αγοράσεις το πακέτο. Ok αν είναι πελάτες ΟΤΕ ήδη. Μπορούν σίγουρα να το κάνουν εκεί. Αλλά στους υπόλοιπους πως;

----------


## marcus1

Οι τιμές (με την και καλά "έκπτωση") δίνουν νομίζω περιθώριο για baseline 100αρι στα 50 ευρω. Για να δούμε... (προσωπική υπόθεση κάνω, δεν ξέρω τίποτα προς αποφυγή παρεξήγησης)

*επίσης ο χαρακτηρισμός των πακέτων ως "fiber" αρκετά παραπλανητικός. με το ίδιο σκεπτικό και την αυτή ... διασταλτική ερμηνεία του fiber, νταξ, και στις ADSL οπτικές ίνες είναι οι υποδομές (twice removed απλώς)  :Razz:  . Fiber to the block δεν το βρίσκω πολύ ακριβές να πωλείται ως fiber (τότε το FTTH τί είναι :Wink:  αλλά τέλος πάντων ας μη γίνομαι γκρινιάρης.

----------


## jkoukos

> Άρα αν το υποστηρίζει ο εξοπλισμός της καμπίνας και του modem και δεν πιάνει πχ τα 200Mbps που έχει ζητήσει κάποιος πελάτης με το 993.2 μπορεί να τα πιάνει με το 993.5


Μισό λεπτό διότι υπάρχει κάποια παρεξήγηση.
Στο xDSL ισχύει απόλυτα το "έως" σε όλο το γαλαξία. Κυρίως οφείλεται στην απόσταση από το DSLAM. Το θέμα είναι πόσο μπορεί να είναι αυτό το "έως".
Σε μία γραμμή στο ADSL είναι 24/1. Στο VDSL είναι κάπου στα 100 κι έρχεται ως βοήθεια το Vectoring να το ανεβάσει στα 200. Και αύριο-μεθαύριο με το V.plus, θα πάει στα 300.
Αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι τις ταχύτητες αυτές θα τις πιάσουν όλοι, αλλά όσοι είναι κοντά στην καμπίνα, πιάνοντας το όριο της όποιας ταχύτητας ("έως"), ανάλογα την απόσταση.

----------


## George98

Εμένα μου φαίνεται ακριβό το 50αρι , πριν λίγες μέρες το είχε πιο φθηνό νομίζω στα 35 και λιγότερο

----------


## stamka

> Internet *έως 30 Mbps*, με εγγύηση πραγματικής ταχύτητας
> 
> Απόρω πως μπορεί να είναι εως αλλά και με εγγύηση 
> 
> 
> Συνήθως αναφέρεται στην ταχύτητα συγχρονισμού και όχι και στο internet feed,


λογικα θα το εννοουν οπως καποιος αλλος παροχος που εγγυηση εννοεί οτι αν πχ εχεις 24 αντι 30 σου κανει εκτωση στο παγιο 5€

----------


## anderm

> Μισό λεπτό διότι υπάρχει κάποια παρεξήγηση.
> Στο xDSL ισχύει απόλυτα το "έως" σε όλο το γαλαξία. Κυρίως οφείλεται στην απόσταση από το DSLAM. Το θέμα είναι πόσο μπορεί να είναι αυτό το "έως".
> Σε μία γραμμή στο ADSL είναι 24/1. Στο VDSL είναι κάπου στα 100 κι έρχεται ως βοήθεια το Vectoring να το ανεβάσει στα 200. Και αύριο-μεθαύριο με το V.plus, θα πάει στα 300.
> Αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι τις ταχύτητες αυτές θα τις πιάσουν όλοι, αλλά όσοι είναι κοντά στην καμπίνα, πιάνοντας το όριο της όποιας ταχύτητας ("έως"), ανάλογα την απόσταση.


Δεν ανεβάζει το vectoring τα μέγιστα rates. Σε προφίλ 17a πάνω από 130Down/70up δεν θα δει κανένας ανεξαρτήτως vectoring, απόστασης ή ότι άλλο, έχει να κάνει με το διαθέσιμο φάσμα. Σε 35b θα μπορέσουν να δοθούν 200 και 300αρια πακέτα.

----------


## sdikr

> λογικα θα το εννοουν οπως καποιος αλλος παροχος που εγγυηση εννοεί οτι αν πχ εχεις 24 αντι 30 σου κανει εκτωση στο παγιο 5€


έχουμε στην Ελλάδα τέτοιο πάροχο;  ποιος είναι;

----------


## nnn

Αν ξέρετε τηλέφωνα σε περιοχές που λειτουργούν καμπίνες, δοκιμάστε να δούμε.

----------


## anderm

> Αν ξέρετε τηλέφωνα σε περιοχές που λειτουργούν καμπίνες, δοκιμάστε να δούμε.


Δεν βγάζει κάτι για 100 και 200 σε Ψυχικό, Γαλάτσι, Κηφισιά κλπ που έχουν καμπίνες.

----------


## ProGGreSive7

Στα Τρικαλα βγαζει αυτο με το δικο μου τηλεφωνο

----------


## emeliss

> έχουμε στην Ελλάδα τέτοιο πάροχο;  ποιος είναι;


Η Vodafone δίνει 5% έκπτωση στο 50αρι αν πιάσεις κάτω από 45 και αν παραπονεθείς. Στου ΟΤΕ αν καταλαβαίνω καλά λέει ότι θα σου πουν που θα συνδεθείς πριν αγοράσεις το πακέτο.

----------


## nnn

Με τηλέφωνο Ρέντη(άγνωστο συνεργείο  :Razz: ), βγάζει διαθεσιμότητα σε όλα, αλλά λέει επικοινωνήστε μαζί μας. Για να δούμε πότε θα δώσει την έγκριση η ΕΕΤΤ.

----------


## jkoukos

> Δεν ανεβάζει το vectoring τα μέγιστα rates. Σε προφίλ 17a πάνω από 130Down/70up δεν θα δει κανένας ανεξαρτήτως vectoring, απόστασης ή ότι άλλο, έχει να κάνει με το διαθέσιμο φάσμα. Σε 35b θα μπορέσουν να δοθούν 200 και 300αρια πακέτα.


130 + 70 δεν μας κάνει 200; Έγραψα για Dn/Up όπως στο ADSL; Προφανώς εννοούσα συνολική ταχύτητα κι επίσης δεν ανέφερα για πακέτο ταχυτήτων, αλλά πόσο μπορεί να είναι το "έως".

----------


## tiatrou

> Στα Τρικαλα βγαζει αυτο με το δικο μου τηλεφωνο


Και στην Κω με το τηλέφωνό μου, ακριβώς το ίδιο. *Μέχρι χθες*, δεν έβγαζε τις ταχύτητες 100 και 200Mbps για το τηλέφωνό μου, γιατί το δοκίμασα.

----------


## anderm

> 130 + 70 δεν μας κάνει 200; Έγραψα για Dn/Up όπως στο ADSL; Προφανώς εννοούσα συνολική ταχύτητα κι επίσης δεν ανέφερα για πακέτο ταχυτήτων, αλλά πόσο μπορεί να είναι το "έως".


Τότε το έγραψες λάθος. Ξαναγράφω, δεν αυξάνει το vectoring τα μέγιστα rates, και το VDSL2 αυτή τη στιγμή αν είσαι κοντά στη καμπίνα μια χαρά θα σου δώσει τα ίδια μέγιστα rates. Οπότε ότι το 100 θα γίνει 200 όπως αναφέρεις δεν ισχύει ούτε ως aggregate rates -γιατί ήδη είναι 200 το μέγιστο- ούτε ως downstream.

----------


## emeliss

VPU Light 100Mbps από τον ΟΤΕ στα 14,57€. Για σύγκριση το 50αρι είναι στα 12,82€.

----------


## jkoukos

> Τότε το έγραψες λάθος. Ξαναγράφω, δεν αυξάνει το vectoring τα μέγιστα rates, και το VDSL2 αυτή τη στιγμή αν είσαι κοντά στη καμπίνα μια χαρά θα σου δώσει τα ίδια μέγιστα rates. Οπότε ότι το 100 θα γίνει 200 όπως αναφέρεις δεν ισχύει ούτε ως aggregate rates -γιατί ήδη είναι 200 το μέγιστο- ούτε ως downstream.


Το Vectoring αυξάνει την μέγιστη ταχύτητα συγχρονισμού που μπορεί να επιτευχθεί στην ίδια γραμμή έναντι του απλού VDSL2. Με απλά λόγια αν δεν είχαμε ένα πακέτο από τον πάροχο περιορισμένο σε κάποια ταχύτητα και απλά το είχε ελεύθερο και όσο πιάναμε, εγώ στα Υ μέτρα απόσταση θα είχα π.χ. 100 σε VDSL και 200 με Vectoring κι εσύ μακρύτερα στα Ψ μέτρα θα είχες αντίστοιχα 50 και 100.
Τα νούμερα αυθαίρετα, αλλά δείχνουν αυτό ακριβώς που αναφέρω.

----------


## Hetfield

> Το Vectoring αυξάνει την μέγιστη ταχύτητα συγχρονισμού που μπορεί να επιτευχθεί στην ίδια γραμμή έναντι του απλού VDSL2. Με απλά λόγια αν δεν είχαμε ένα πακέτο από τον πάροχο περιορισμένο σε κάποια ταχύτητα και απλά το είχε ελεύθερο και όσο πιάναμε, εγώ στα Υ μέτρα απόσταση θα είχα π.χ. 100 σε VDSL και 200 με Vectoring κι εσύ μακρύτερα στα Ψ μέτρα θα είχες αντίστοιχα 50 και 100.
> Τα νούμερα αυθαίρετα, αλλά δείχνουν αυτό ακριβώς που αναφέρω.


Το Vectoring δεν εξαλειφει την αποσβεση λογω αποστασης, αλλα εξαλειφει τον θορυβο.
Οποτε τα rates ειναι πιο κοντα στα θεωρητικα μεγιστα αναλογα της αποστασης, υπο ιδανικες συνθηκες.

----------


## anderm

Το Vectoring αυξάνει τη μέγιστη ταχύτητα συγχρονισμού στα πλαίσια του 17a πάντα *υπό προυποθέσεις*. Μόνο στη περίπτωση που ενώ η γραμμή μπορεί να συγχρονίσει υψηλότερα, δεν επιτυγχάνεται αυτό λόγω crosstalk θα υπάρξει διαφοροποίηση στο attainable. Σε κάθε άλλη περίπτωση τα μέγιστα rates είναι ίδια.

Αν έχεις πολύ μικρή απόσταση από τη καμπίνα, δεν υπάρχουν πολλοί συνδρομητές VDSL στην ίδια καμπίνα, δεν οδεύουν τα καλώδια αυτών παράλληλα με το δικό σου, διαφορές μεγάλες δεν θα δεις, πόσο μάλλον διπλασιασμό που αναφέρεις.

----------


## jkoukos

Βρε πάτε καλά; Έγραψα εγώ πουθενά για εξασθένιση, απόσβεση κλπ. Γράφω πεντακάθαρα ότι στην ίδια γραμμή (άρα απόσταση κλπ), θα έχουμε βελτίωση στον μέγιστο θεωρητικό συγχρονισμό.
Αυτό το καταφέρνει (και το έχω γράψει κατ' επανάληψη) μέσω αλγόριθμων καταστολής της παραδιαφωνίας.

@anderm, τώρα το πήγες στο άλλο άκρο. Φυσικά συμφωνώ σε αυτό αν είμαι μόνος σε ένα καλώδιο 100 ζευγών, αλλά δεν αυτό το θέμα που αναφερόμαστε.

----------


## anderm

> Βρε πάτε καλά; Έγραψα εγώ πουθενά για εξασθένιση, απόσβεση κλπ. Γράφω πεντακάθαρα ότι στην ίδια γραμμή (άρα απόσταση κλπ), θα έχουμε βελτίωση στον μέγιστο θεωρητικό συγχρονισμό.
> Αυτό το καταφέρνει (και το έχω γράψει κατ' επανάληψη) μέσω αλγόριθμων καταστολής της παραδιαφωνίας.


Δεν γράφεις κάτι πεντακάθαρα, αν το διαβάσει κάποιος νομίζει πως θα διπλασιαστούν τα rates του όπως το έγραψες, πράγμα ανακριβές, σε καμία περίπτωση τέτοιες διαφορές. Η βελτίωση έχει να κάνει με το πλήθος συνδρομητών στην ίδια καμπίνα που είναι στον ενεργό εξοπλισμό και μόνο, μπορεί να είναι από ανεπαίσθητη μέχρι σημαντική, σε καμία περίπτωση διπλασιασμός rates.

----------


## jkoukos

Βρε πανάθεμά σε. Απάντησα σε κάποιον για πόσο μπορεί να είναι αυτό το "έως" κι έγραψα ότι ανάλογα την απόσταση μπορεί να φθάνει "τόσο". Το "τόσο" είναι τα νούμερα από τα οποία πιάστηκες στην συνέχεια, αλλά ουσιαστικά δεν διαφωνείς μαζί τους.
Η εμπειρία στο εξωτερικό έδειξε μικρή (8%) έως μεγάλη (45%) βελτίωση ανάλογα των συνθηκών της περιοχής. Μένει να δούμε και τα δικά μας δεδομένα στην πορεία.

----------


## cyberten

Εμένα μου βγάζει διαθεσιμότητα fiber   :ROFL:

----------


## emeliss

Viber  :Razz:  
Να το δω και αυτό από ISP και τι στον κόσμο.

----------


## Iris07

Έβαλε FAQ η Cosmote..
https://www.cosmote.gr/cs/cosmote/gr/fiber_optics.html

Μέχρι 200 λέει..

Θα βγει τώρα η Wind και θα δώσει και 300 ?  :Cool: 

Ο ένας τρέχει να προλάβει τον άλλο!  :Razz:

----------


## MIKU

Αυτό έχει κάποια διαφορά από VDSL που έχουμε τώρα;

- - - Updated - - -

100 και 200 μου βγαζει όχι.Μέχρι 50.

----------


## D_J_V

"Οι νέες ταχύτητες 100Mbps & 200Mbps θα είναι εμπορικά διαθέσιμες στις 20 Νοεμβρίου 2017"

----------


## stamka

vodafone

----------


## sdikr

> vodafone


Μήπως κάτι σου ξέφυγε στην παράθεση;

----------


## stamka

> Μήπως κάτι σου ξέφυγε στην παράθεση;


μια βασικη λεπτομερεια ...  :ROFL: 

- - - Updated - - -




> έχουμε στην Ελλάδα τέτοιο πάροχο;  ποιος είναι;


vodafone

----------


## AlexTselikas

Το σιτε της Cosmote δν μου ανηγει,παιζει να το αναεωνουν,η απλα να εχει προβλημα χεχε

----------


## emeliss

Ή να έχει 2000% αύξηση στην επισκεψιμότητα.

----------


## Iris07

Όντως κολλάει..

----------


## pankostas

> Ή να έχει 2000% αύξηση στην επισκεψιμότητα.


Το πιο πιθανό!

----------


## africa

Cosmote-Fiber από τα LIDL :P



 :Laughing:

----------


## uncharted

Ξερει κανεις τι γινεται με οσους παιρνουν απο Α/Κ? Ισχυει κι εκει το vectoring και το upload των 3 Mbps (ασχετο αυτο με vectoring, ετσι επρεπε να ειναι εξαρχης λογω του 10%)?

Ενεργοποιησα G.vector και δεν ειδα καμια απολυτως διαφορα στην γραμμη σε σχεση με πριν... να το κλεισω?

Επισης, εχει μια επιλογη "Non-standard G.vector (G.993.5)", η οποια δεν ξερω αν προτεινεται για Ελλαδα.

----------


## emeliss

Στα κέντρα δεν θα ενεργοποιηθεί vectoring.

----------


## some1

Οι τιμές των πακέτων "μετά τους 24 μήνες" ανέβηκαν ή μου φαίνεται;

----------


## stamka

> Οι τιμές των πακέτων "μετά τους 24 μήνες" ανέβηκαν ή μου φαίνεται;


υπαρχει καμμια υπηρεσια που δεν εκανε αυξηση ο Cosmote (σταθερη, κινητη, ιντερνετ ) ?

----------


## uncharted

> Στα κέντρα δεν θα ενεργοποιηθεί vectoring.


Για καποιον μυστηριο λογο με G.vector enabled φαινεται να εχουν μειωθει τα CRC (μηδεν προς το παρον), οποτε λεω να το αφησω αν δεν προκαλει προβλημα στο DSLAM...

Το upload τελικα θα παει στα 3 Mbps για ολους?

----------


## chaos38

Για τωρινή τιμή σε απλό  σε "24αρι"  Cosmote με πάγιο 23.50 € με απεριόριστα και 30 λεπτα κινητα  ποσο μπορεί να χρεωθεί σε 30αρι ή 50αρι vectoring.....? θα  πάει με την λογική των υπολοίπων 5 με 6€ + όπως με vdsl?

----------


## CptBill

απορια.
Καμπινα 105-187 - Γυμναστηριο (Μαγνησια)
Ηταν στο παραρτημα 3(Απριλιος 17) , δηλαδη στις καμπινες στις οποιες είναι υποχρεωμενος ο οτε μεχρι τις 6 Οκτωβριου 2017 να αναβαθμισει σε αρχιτεκτονικη NGA. Για αυτη τη καμπινα δεν υπαρχει χρονοδιαγραμμα για vectoring?

----------


## pankostas

Από ενημέρωση μελους:



> FYI
> 
> 
> *Spoiler:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			Οι τιμές για το 200/20 (οικιακό) θα είναι 59,5 ευρώ το μήνα (περιλαμβάνει απεριόριστες κλήσεις + 480' σε κινητά ή διεθνή σταθερά) και για το 100/10 θα ξεκινάει από 45,50 ευρώ (απεριόριστες κλήσεις + 120' σε κινητά) και φτάνει στα 49,5 (απεριόριστες κλήσεις + 480' σε κινητά ή διεθνή σταθερά).
> ...




Χαίρομαι που έπεσες εξω  :Smile:  :



> 37,50 απο 50 (με απεριόριστα σταθερά και μισή ώρα κινητά) και 42,50 απο 54 (απεριόριστα σταθερά και 5 ώρες κινητά) το δίνει 
> αρα το 55 μια χαρά κάθεται 
> https://www.cosmote.gr/eshop/browse/...y-VDSL/_/N-81b

----------


## panosira

Παντος εγω είμαι ετοιμος για δοκιμη  200/20 (αν αυτό είναι το περισσοτερο που μπορουν να δωσουν για την ωρα)

----------


## honda22

Δηλαδή εγώ που είμαι Μέγαρα και έχω πρόγραμμα ΟΤΕ έως 24M και κλειδώνω στα 11 βαριά βαριά, όταν αναβαθμίσουν τις καμπίνες θα κλειδώνω 24Μ ή @@;

----------


## stamka

> Δηλαδή εγώ που είμαι Μέγαρα και έχω πρόγραμμα ΟΤΕ έως 24M και κλειδώνω στα 11 βαριά βαριά, όταν αναβαθμίσουν τις καμπίνες θα κλειδώνω 24Μ ή @@;


οπως λεει το θεμα "Ανάθεση στην ΟΤΕ ΑΕ συγκεκριμένων Αστικών Κέντρων για ανάπτυξη τεχνολογίας *VDSL* vectoring στο δίκτυο πρόσβασης" 
Εσυ εχεις adsl (θεωρικα θα μπορουσες αλλα αν το κανει αυτο ο ΟΤΕ χανει την αξια του το 30αρι που πουλαει) προσωπικα προβλεπω οτι θα το καταργηση το 30 και το ελαχιστο θα ειναι 50 για αυτο και εχει ιδιες τιμες για πρωτο συμβολαιο αλλα μετα ειναι ακριβοτερο Ουσιατικα θα καταργηση το "φθηνο vdsl αλλα για τους φραγκατους θα διαθετουν 100+ vdsl.

----------


## emeliss

Δεν θα καταργηθεί το 30αρι. Είναι όλοι υποχρεωμένοι να το δώσουν στην χονδρική.

- - - Updated - - -




> Δηλαδή εγώ που είμαι Μέγαρα και έχω πρόγραμμα ΟΤΕ έως 24M και κλειδώνω στα 11 βαριά βαριά, όταν αναβαθμίσουν τις καμπίνες θα κλειδώνω 24Μ ή @@;


Όχι. Θα πρέπει να πας σε 30αρι.

----------


## nnn

Το 30άρι θα είναι η basic σύνδεση πλέον.

----------


## honda22

Α ωραία  :Thumb down:

----------


## nnn

> Α ωραία


Γιατί ?

Αν την δίνουν στην ίδια τιμή με την έως 24 που έχουμε τώρα, είναι καλύτερα.

----------


## honda22

> Γιατί ?
> 
> Αν την δίνουν στην ίδια τιμή με την έως 24 που έχουμε τώρα, είναι καλύτερα.


Όπως το είπες. *Αν*.

----------


## emeliss

Αν δεν θες VDSL μπορείς να παραμείνεις εκεί που είσαι.

----------


## anderm

> Γιατί ?
> 
> Αν την δίνουν στην ίδια τιμή με την έως 24 που έχουμε τώρα, είναι καλύτερα.


Απλά δεν καταργείται το ADSL όπου υπάρχει νέο δίκτυο, αν κάποιος δεν θέλει να πάει σε VDSL πακέτα με την ανάλογη αύξηση στο πάγιο, θα μείνει εκεί που είναι.

----------


## stamka

> Γιατί ?
> 
> Αν την δίνουν στην ίδια τιμή με την έως 24 που έχουμε τώρα, είναι καλύτερα.


την τιμη αυτη αυτη μπορεις να την εχεις μονο μια φορα και ποτε ξανα στον ιδιο αριθμο μετα το 24μηνο Η τιμη ισχυη μονο για νεους συνδρομητες Στο Cosmote τουλαχιστον

- - - Updated - - -




> Το 30άρι θα είναι η basic σύνδεση πλέον.


για ποσο καιρο ?
Καποτε δεν ηταν το ιδιο με την 4 μετα με την 8 την 12 και τωρα μονο 24 ? 
Δεν δινουν πια ενδιαμεσα. Πληρωνεις για 24 και ας πινεις 8

----------


## nikgr

για ποιο λόγο δεν θα δώσουν πάνω απο 200 ή 300 προς το παρόν?
Δεν υπάρχει η τεχνογνωσία? Δεν υπάρχει το bandwith?

----------


## jkoukos

Διότι αυτό ζήτησε και του εγκρίθηκε, αναλαμβάνοντας να παρέχει Vectoring. Για πάνω από το 300άρι, είναι άλλη υπηρεσία που στην φάση αυτή δεν ζητήθηκε από τον ΟΤΕ, σε αντίθεση με την Wind.

----------


## africa

Νάτα μας...φρεσκαδούρα!!

----------


## pankostas

Σε εμένα ακόμα δεν δείχνει πάνω από 50.

----------


## Archon

Κατι κι απο μενα:

----------


## tiatrou

Σιγά τα ωραία. Εμένα είναι πολύ καλυτερα από τα δικά σας.  :Razz: 



- - - Updated - - -




> Σε εμένα ακόμα δεν δείχνει πάνω από 50.


Σε εμένα με τηλέφωνο δείχνει εως 100Mbps, ενώ με διεύθυνση έως 50Mbps!!!

----------


## petranthe

Σε μένα δείχνει μόνο μέχρι 50  :Sad:  που ήδη έχω.

----------


## AlexTselikas

Εμενα που εχουν βαλει παντου καινουργιες καπμπινες vectoring για Q4/2017 δεν μου λεει καν οτι θα ειναι διαθεσιμο απο 20/11.Ασ δουμε ποτε θα παρουν μπρος...

----------


## ASFE

Και σε μενα ακομα να σκαψουν την καμπινα για ρευμα που ειναι q4/2017
 :Very angry:  :Wall:

----------


## Panagioths

Στην Καλαμάτα όπου το έργο το έχει αναλάβει η WIND:
Σε όσες γραμμές ΟΤΕ έχουμε 30άρι μέσω ΑΚ πλέον δεν μας βγάζει καμία διαθεσιμότητα vDSL30.
Σε κάποιες από τις γραμμές αυτές αν έχει κοντά καμπίνα WIND, μόνο με την διεύθυνση -και όχι με το τηλέφωνο- βγάζει διαθεσιμότητες για 30/50!

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> Στην Καλαμάτα όπου το έργο το έχει αναλάβει η WIND:
> Σε όσες γραμμές ΟΤΕ έχουμε 30άρι μέσω ΑΚ πλέον δεν μας βγάζει καμία διαθεσιμότητα vDSL30.
> Σε κάποιες από τις γραμμές αυτές αν έχει κοντά καμπίνα WIND, μόνο με την διεύθυνση -και όχι με το τηλέφωνο- βγάζει διαθεσιμότητες για 30/50!


Στη διεύθυνση του αδερφού μου, που έχει φοιτητικό ADSL από ΟΤΕ και είναι μακριά από το Α/Κ, ακόμα δε βγάζει διαθεσιμότητα VDSL... Έχει μπει καμπίνα της WIND στα 100 μέτρα.

----------


## SlotKiller

Νεα καμπινα ΟΤΕ πανω στο τετραγωνο ~100-120m.
ISDN Viber 50αρα εδω και 2 μηνες.

Περιεργο που δε δινει τα 200...

----------


## Collective_Soul

> Νεα καμπινα ΟΤΕ πανω στο τετραγωνο ~100-120m.
> ISDN Viber 50αρα εδω και 2 μηνες.
> 
> Περιεργο που δε δινει τα 200...


Εγω εβαλα διευθυνση που ειναι απεναντι απο το ΚΑΦΑΟ μου και μου βγαζει εως 50 διαθεσιμο....
Σε εμενα που εχω ηδη VDSL απο καμπινα ΟΤΕ (παροχος νοβα) δεν μου βγαζει διαθεσιμοτητα (απαιτειται διερευνηση γραφει) ουτε με τηλεφωνο ουτε με διευθυνση  :Laughing:

----------


## tiatrou

*Τα αποτελέσματα που βγάζει το site του ΟΤΕ για την διαθεσιμότητα, είναι άσχετα με την πραγματικότητα.*

1. Η εύρεση με διεύθυνση βγάζει διαφορετικά αποτελέσματα, σε σχέση με την εύρεση με αριθμό τηλεφώνου.
2. Με διεύθυνση, στο ένα κτήριο βγάζει διαθεσιμότητα μέχρι 100Mbps και στο διπλανό που παίρνει από το ίδιο ΚΑΦΑΟ, μόνο ADSL.
3. Με αριθμούς τηλεφώνου, που βρίσκονται στην ίδια διεύθυνση, στο ισόγειο χρειάζεται επικοινωνία, στον 1ο όροφο 100Mbps και στον 2ο όροφο μόνο ADSL.

----------


## stamka

αν πλακωνει ο κοσμος τωρα τα τηλ και ζηταει αυτο που διαφημίζουν αλλα ακομα δεν υποστηριζουν θα φταιει ο κοσμος μετα ...
Το μεγαλύτερο δίκτυο οπτικών ινών στην Ελλάδα *είναι εδώ, για να προσφέρει σε ακόμα περισσότερους, ταχύτητες έως 200Mbps*, με Εγγύηση Πραγματικής Ταχύτητας  ...ακομα καποιο ειναι απο ΑΚ ...

----------


## fearhome21

Παιδεία το βρίσκω λογικό να μην δουλέυει σωστά ο Έλενχος Διαθεσιμότητας, είναι ακόμα σε φάση development, υπομονή να έχουμε.

----------


## makhs

> αν πλακωνει ο κοσμος τωρα τα τηλ και ζηταει αυτο που διαφημίζουν αλλα ακομα δεν υποστηριζουν θα φταιει ο κοσμος μετα ...
> Το μεγαλύτερο δίκτυο οπτικών ινών στην Ελλάδα *είναι εδώ, για να προσφέρει σε ακόμα περισσότερους, ταχύτητες έως 200Mbps*, με Εγγύηση Πραγματικής Ταχύτητας  ...ακομα καποιο ειναι απο ΑΚ ...


Σωστος!!! οπως τοτε που μας λεγανε η vdsl ειναι εδω πριν μερικα χρονια και εμεις που δεν ειμασταν κοντα σε ΑΚ δεν την ειδαμε ποτε, δλδ ηρθε η vdsl για το 5%.
Αλλα αυτο θελουν τρολαρισμα να τους περνουμε 4 φορες την ημερα και να ρωταμε το ιδιο πραγμα.

Τα σχολια κατω απο την διαφημιση του cosmote για το fiber ειναι ολα τα λεφτα.... αντε να δω τι θα μας απαντησουν συντομα...

----------


## netcon

> Νάτα μας...φρεσκαδούρα!!
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 188304


Για να σας βγάλει αυτά τα αποτελέσματα διαθεσιμότητας (Cosmote Fiber 100 - 200Mbps) που πάτε και κάνετε έλεγχο; 

Εγώ απο εδώ πέρα: https://www.cosmote.gr/fixed/check-a...p_v_l_s_g_id=0 όπως και αν έκανα την αναζήτηση (Αριθμό τηλεφώνου, διεύθυνση) βγάζει μόνο μέχρι το πακέτο των 50Mbps.

----------


## DJ THEO

> Για να σας βγάλει αυτά τα αποτελέσματα διαθεσιμότητας (Cosmote Fiber 100 - 200Mbps) που πάτε και κάνετε έλεγχο; 
> 
> Εγώ απο εδώ πέρα: https://www.cosmote.gr/fixed/check-a...p_v_l_s_g_id=0 όπως και αν έκανα την αναζήτηση (Αριθμό τηλεφώνου, διεύθυνση) βγάζει μόνο μέχρι το πακέτο των 50Mbps.


https://www.cosmote.gr/selfcare/jsp/...#searchresults

----------


## pankostas

Το μόνο σίγουρο είναι ότι το site ενημερώνετε ΤΩΡΑ για τις νέες υπηρεσίες, οπότε λογικό είναι σε άλλους να φαίνονται και σε άλλους οχι. Υπομονή μέχρι την Δευτέρα , που θα υπάρξει και η διαθεσιμότητα. Μια μέρα εμεινε.

- - - Updated - - -

Πωωωωω....εκει στον ΟΤΕ τι πίνουν? Τώρα είδα ότι  πριν από 4 ώρες , ξαναγύρισαν την γραμμή μου σε interleaved! Έλεος!

----------


## panosira

(πλακα μας κανουν)?  και ποιος θα παρει τα εως 200 mbs? οποτε μενουμε με το σεξυ boosteraki

----------


## Pokas

> (πλακα μας κανουν)?  και ποιος θα παρει τα εως 200 mbs? οποτε μενουμε με το σεξυ boosteraki


εγώ αν με ρωτάς αν μπορούσα να το πιάσω θα το έβαζα.

----------


## fearhome21

> (πλακα μας κανουν)?  και ποιος θα παρει τα εως 200 mbs? οποτε μενουμε με το σεξυ boosteraki


Γιατί σου κάνουν πλάκα? εγώ το σκέφτομαι και μια τέτοια ταχύτητα θα με βοηθούσε αρκετά,μπορεί εσύ να μην την χρειάζεσαι για την χρήση που κάνεις, αλλά μην αναφέρεσε σε όλους (*πλάκα μας κάνουν?*)

----------


## panosira

> Γιατί σου κάνουν πλάκα? εγώ το σκέφτομαι και μια τέτοια ταχύτητα θα με βοηθούσε αρκετά,μπορεί εσύ να μην την χρειάζεσαι για την χρήση που κάνεις, αλλά μην αναφέρεσε σε όλους (*πλάκα μας κάνουν?*)


Και ποιος σου ειπε ότι αναφέρομαι στους φιλους από εδώ? ,που ο καθενας συμβιβάζεται με ότι του αρκει και εκφραζει τη γνωμη του. Το "πλακα μας κανουν" αλλου παει.Εγω μπορει να θελω κατι παραπανω για την χρηση που θελω να κανω,για αυτό ποσταρα τα αποτελέσματα μου,σημαινει απευθύνομαι στους φιλους από εδώ?

----------


## apostolt

Αναζήτηση με τηλέφωνο


Σωστο το αποτελεσμα καθως το νούμερο μου ανήκει σε άλλο παροχο και ο ΟΤΕ δεν μπορεί να δώσει διαθεσιμότητα


Αναζήτηση με διεύθυνση


και πάλι σωστό γιατι  η περιοχή είναι για διαθεσιμότητα το Q4 2018.

----------


## anthip09

H WIND πάντως έδωσε επίσημα τιμές. 42 το 100αρι και 62 το 200αρι...

----------


## pankostas

Χαχαχα . Και η WIND την ονόμασε την υπηρεσία WIND Viber!
https://www.wind.gr/gr/gia-ton-idioti/fiber/home.
Και έβγαλε και πακέτα 100αρια πριν τον ΟΤΕ!

----------


## emeliss

Άντε πάλι με το Viber... :Razz:

----------


## Pokas

καλά η σελίδα της wind με την επίδειξη latency για τα παιχνίδια είναι για χαζούς.
Δηλαδή ο 100/10 χρήστης και ο 50/5 έχουν χειρότερο latency απο τον 200/20 - για τον 24/1(αν υπάρχει ποτέ τέτοιος) να το καταλάβω...

----------


## Hetfield

Το latency δεν εχει μεγαλες διαφορες σε κανενα απο αυτα τα πακετα.

----------


## Pokas

> Το latency δεν εχει μεγαλες διαφορες σε κανενα απο αυτα τα πακετα.


ναι αυτό λέω, πρέπει να είναι το ίδιο, άντε λέω στο 24/1 που το μέσο πραγματικό είναι 10/1 να υπάρχει διαφορά λόγω οτι μεσολαβεί πολύ χαλκός με ότι αυτό συνεπάγεται

----------


## tiatrou

> Αναζήτηση με τηλέφωνο
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 188328
> 
> Σωστο το αποτελεσμα καθως το νούμερο μου ανήκει σε άλλο παροχο και ο ΟΤΕ δεν μπορεί να δώσει διαθεσιμότητα


Μπα. Και σε πολλά τηλέφωνα που ανήκουν στον ΟΤΕ, το ίδιο γράφει.

- - - Updated - - -




> Χαχαχα . Και η WIND την ονόμασε την υπηρεσία WIND Viber!
> https://www.wind.gr/gr/gia-ton-idioti/fiber/home.
> Και έβγαλε και πακέτα 100αρια πριν τον ΟΤΕ!


Αλλο το Viber και άλλο το Fiber. Όλοι μπερδεύονται με αυτό.  :Smile:

----------


## pankostas

> Άντε πάλι με το Viber...


Πωωωωω.... Τώρα το προσεξα!!! My mistake!

----------


## DoS

> Το μόνο σίγουρο είναι ότι το site ενημερώνετε ΤΩΡΑ για τις νέες υπηρεσίες, οπότε λογικό είναι σε άλλους να φαίνονται και σε άλλους οχι. Υπομονή μέχρι την Δευτέρα , που θα υπάρξει και η διαθεσιμότητα. Μια μέρα εμεινε.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Πωωωωω....εκει στον ΟΤΕ τι πίνουν? Τώρα είδα ότι  πριν από 4 ώρες , ξαναγύρισαν την γραμμή μου σε interleaved! Έλεος!


Και εμένα από προχτές το βράδυ...

----------


## uncharted

> ναι αυτό λέω, πρέπει να είναι το ίδιο, άντε λέω στο 24/1 που το μέσο πραγματικό είναι 10/1 να υπάρχει διαφορά λόγω οτι μεσολαβεί πολύ χαλκός με ότι αυτό συνεπάγεται


Δεν υπαρχει διαφορα στο latency, ειτε ειναι χαλκος 3km, ειτε 300m.

Το fast path/interleaved κανει την διαφορα...

----------


## panoc

Φιλος με vdsl απο KV μεσω forthnet μεχρι πριν την ενεργοποιηση του vectoring κλειδωσε στα 36/5 (λογω αποστασης οχι λογω καλωδιωσης).
Απο τη στιγμη της ενεργοποιησης κλειδωνει στα 41/5 αλλα με χιλιαδες crc errors που κανουν τη γραμμη αχρηση, πρακτικα στη καλυτερη να μπορει να κατεβασει με 50-60kb/s. Mε επανεκκινηση τοτυ ρουτερ λυνεται προσωρινα το θεμα.
Απενεργοποιωντας το vectroing κλειδωνουμε αναλογα πως θα του τη δωσει ειτε στα 14/1 ειτε στα 5/1 ειτε οτι να'ναι.
Να σημειωσω οτι πριν το vdsl ειχε σταθερη γραμμη στα 10/1.
Modem H168N που δινει η forthnet.
Τι μπορουμε να κανουμε ;

----------


## Pokas

> Δεν υπαρχει διαφορα στο latency, ειτε ειναι χαλκος 3km, ειτε 300m.
> 
> Το fast path/interleaved κανει την διαφορα...


αν και γενικά δεν διαφωνώ με πόστς σου μέσα στο φόρουμ, στο συγκεκριμένο δεν θεωρώ οτι έχεις δίκιο. Ειδικά στο παράδειγμα που αναφέρεις 300-3κμ έχει διαφορά. Δεν είναι τυχαίο οτι αυτοί που βάζουν VDSL έχουν καλύτερη απόκριση.

----------


## panoc

> αν και γενικά δεν διαφωνώ με πόστς σου μέσα στο φόρουμ, στο συγκεκριμένο δεν θεωρώ οτι έχεις δίκιο. Ειδικά στο παράδειγμα που αναφέρεις 300-3κμ έχει διαφορά. Δεν είναι τυχαίο οτι αυτοί που βάζουν VDSL έχουν καλύτερη απόκριση.


Διαφορα μπορει να κανει το routing που μπορει να ειναι διαφορετικο αλλα σε καμια περιπτωση το μηκος του καλωδιου. Εκτος λογω τεραστιου μηκους εχει πολλα λαθη crc και πολλα packet loss.

----------


## Pokas

> Διαφορα μπορει να κανει το routing που μπορει να ειναι διαφορετικο αλλα σε καμια περιπτωση το μηκος του καλωδιου. Εκτος λογω τεραστιου μηκους εχει πολλα λαθη crc και πολλα packet loss.


ε τότε τα 3km δεν θεωρούνται μεγάλο μήκος  σε σχέση με τα 300μ ; προφανώς και τα packet loss παίζουν ρόλο και εμφανίζονται σε προβληματικές συνδέσεις κυρίως

----------


## panoc

> ε τότε τα 3km δεν θεωρούνται μεγάλο μήκος  σε σχέση με τα 300μ ; προφανώς και τα packet loss παίζουν ρόλο και εμφανίζονται σε προβληματικές συνδέσεις κυρίως


Εξαρταται τη γραμμη, εχω γραμμη με att 48, 4+χλμ που παιζει με fast path Και κλειδωνει 10/1  snr 9  και 12+/1 με snr6 με ελαχιστα crc (10-20 τη μερα) και μηδεν αποσυνδεσεις.

----------


## uncharted

> αν και γενικά δεν διαφωνώ με πόστς σου μέσα στο φόρουμ, στο συγκεκριμένο δεν θεωρώ οτι έχεις δίκιο. Ειδικά στο παράδειγμα που αναφέρεις 300-3κμ έχει διαφορά. Δεν είναι τυχαίο οτι αυτοί που βάζουν VDSL έχουν καλύτερη απόκριση.


Η διαφορα ειναι μετρησιμη στην κλιμακα που μιλαμε (milliseconds) ή μιλας για picoseconds?

Το φως (αν και εδω μιλαμε για ηλεκτρικο σημα που ειναι καπως αργοτερο) ταξιδευει με ταχυτητα 300.000km/s, οποτε υπολογισε τι μηκος βροχου χρειαζεται για να δεις απτη διαφορα...  :Smile:  πρακτικα ειναι μη-ρεαλιστικο σεναριο, γι' αυτο ειπα οτι δεν υπαρχει διαφορα.

----------


## tiatrou

> Το φως (αν και εδω μιλαμε για ηλεκτρικο σημα που ειναι καπως αργοτερο)


Αν το δούμε από άποψη φυσικής, ακόμη και το ηλεκτρικό σήμα, επειδή το ηλεκτρικό πεδίο το δημιουργεί, ταξιδεύει με την ταχύτητα του φωτός. Οπότε δεν υπάρχει η παραμικρή διαφορά.
Αν είναι θέμα λαθών, ή συσκευής που μετατρέπει το ηλεκτρικό σήμα σε οπτικό ή διαφορετική δρομολόγηση, αυτό είναι άλλο θέμα και δεν το γνωρίζω για να απαντήσω.

----------


## emeliss

Off Topic


		Το σκίσαμε λίγο. Αν θυμάμαι καλά, τόσο στις ίνες, όσο και στον χαλκό η ταχύτητα είναι γύρω στα 2/3 της ταχύτητας του φωτός στο κενό. Αν θελουμε να το σκίσουμε παραπάνω, η ταχύτητα εξαρτάται και από την συχνότητα του σήματος.

----------


## tiatrou

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Το σκίσαμε λίγο. Αν θυμάμαι καλά, τόσο στις ίνες, όσο και στον χαλκό η ταχύτητα είναι γύρω στα 2/3 της ταχύτητας του φωτός στο κενό. Αν θελουμε να το σκίσουμε παραπάνω, η ταχύτητα εξαρτάται και από την συχνότητα του σήματος.




Off Topic


		Έτσι ακριβώς. Στο κενό η ταχύτητα είναι ίδια για όλες τις συχνότητες και ίση περίπου με 300km/s. Στα διάφορα μέσα είναι μικρότερη, εξαρτόμενη τόσο από το μέσο, όσο και απο τη ίδια συχνότητα (ελαφρώς), ακόμα και αν είμαστε στο ίδιο μέσο. Ο λόγος της (ταχύτητας στο κενό)/(ταχύτητα στο μέσο) ονομάζεται δείκτης διάθλασης του μέσου, είναι πάντα μεγαλύτερος από τη μονάδα και εξαρτάται ελαφρά και από τη συχνότητα.

----------


## uncharted

Πρακτικα υπαρχει μετρησιμη διαφορα latency αναμεσα στα 300m και 3km χαλκου? Αυτο μας ενδιαφερει...

----------


## emeliss

Στην πραγματικότητα το συνολικό μήκος δεν αλλάζει. Τι να έχεις 3km χαλκό, τι να έχεις 300m χαλκό και 2,7km ίνα.

----------


## CptBill

Θα ξαναρωτησω μπας και γνωριζει κανενας:
Καμπινα 105-*187* - Γυμναστηριο (Μαγνησια)
Ηταν στο παραρτημα 3 (Απριλιος 17) , δηλαδη στις καμπινες στις οποιες ηταν υποχρεωμενος ο οτε μεχρι τις 6 Οκτωβριου 2017 να αναβαθμισει σε αρχιτεκτονικη NGA. Η καμπινα δινει πλεον vdsl αλλα δεν ειναι σε αυτες που εχουν χρονοδιαγραμμα για vectoring. Παιζει να μην παρει ποτε vectoring?

----------


## tiatrou

> Πρακτικα υπαρχει μετρησιμη διαφορα latency αναμεσα στα 300m και 3km χαλκου? Αυτο μας ενδιαφερει...


Λόγω μέσου με τίποτα. Ακόμα και με τη μισή ταχύτητα να τρέχει το σήμα στο χαλκό (που δεν ισχύει βέβαια κάτι τέτοιο), η διαφορά, για *3km* διαφορά διαδρομής (π.χ. 3,3km χαλκός, αντί 3km οπτική ίνα και 300m χαλκός), θα ήταν ακριβώς *0,005ms*.
Λόγω μηχανισμών δεν γνωρίζω. Εξαρτάται από τη συγκεκριμένη συσκευή. Π.χ. αν το μηχάνημα που μετατρέπει το ηλεκτρικό σήμα σε οπτικό στο KV έχει διαφορετικό latency από το αντίστοιχο που υπάρχει στο αστικό κέντρο, όταν φτάνει εκεί μόνο μέσω χαλκού. Ή αν από το αστικό κέντρο δρομολογούνται με διαφορετικό τρόπο τα δεδομένα στις δύο περιπτώσεις.

----------


## Pokas

Πρακτικα(στην πραξη δηλαδη) γιατι οσοι βαζουν vdsl βελτιωνεται το latency;

----------


## tiatrou

> Πρακτικα(στην πραξη δηλαδη) γιατι οσοι βαζουν vdsl βελτιωνεται το latency;


Πιστεύω αν όντως ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο, για τον πρώτο λόγο, που αναφέρα παραπάνω. Ιδιαίτερη διαφορά προσωπικά δεν είδα - απ όσο θυμάμαι βέβαια. Και πριν να κάνω την γραμμή μου Vdsl από KV και τώρα, περίπου 32ms latency έχω (και στις δύο περιπτώσεις Fast up / Interleaved down). Προηγούμενη απόσταση από Α/Κ 1750 μέτρα, τώρα από KV 120 μέτρα.

----------


## ThReSh

> Πρακτικα(στην πραξη δηλαδη) γιατι οσοι βαζουν vdsl βελτιωνεται το latency;


Δεν βελτιώνεται. Σε σύγκριση με αντίστοιχο path (vdsl fastpath vs adsl fastpath ή vdsl interleaved vs adsl interleaved) κι ίδια δρομολόγηση, το latency πάνω κάτω είναι ίδιο.

----------


## uncharted

> Πρακτικα(στην πραξη δηλαδη) γιατι οσοι βαζουν vdsl βελτιωνεται το latency;


Αν υπαρξει δραστικη βελτιωση, τοτε ειναι λογω μεταβασης απο interleaved σε fast path.

FYI: το G.Fast μπορει να κατεβασει το latency μεχρι και στο 1ms (επιπεδα local ethernet). Προφανως κατι εχει αλλαξει στο modulation/error checking.

----------


## netcon

Στο site της Cosmote αυτή τη στιγμή κάνοντας αναζήτηση για διαθεσιμότητα, δεν εμφανίζει καθόλου τα πακέτα "Cosmote Fiber 100 και 200Mbps" (όπως τα έχουν ονομάσει), εμφανίζει μόνο τα προηγούμενα 30 και 50Mbps.

----------


## africa

Αυτό ήταν...τελείωσε το φαιμπερ, έρχεται το adsl :P

----------


## Patikol

Σέρρες VDSL Vectoring *Q2 2019*

Ασπροβάλτα VDSL Vectoring Q4 2017

Τι ειναι αυτα ρε;;;;;;;;;;;

----------


## GeorgeH

Η διαδικασία επί της ουσίας πόσες εργατοώρες απαιτεί και με τι κόστος για να αναβαθμιστεί ένα KV VDSL σε VDSL Vectored; Μου φαίνεται χαζό ενώ ξεκινάνε να δίνουν από σήμερα 100αρες ενώ κάποιοι με καινούρια τοποθετημένα KV να περιμένουν Q2/2019 για vectoring. Τεχνικά δηλαδή πόσο δύσκολο είναι να γίνει το upgrade, δε μιλάμε για σκαψίματα, αντικατάσταση καμπίνας και ρευματοδότηση. Αμαρτία είναι 1.5 χρόνος αναμονής για δουλειά 1ημέρας.

----------


## Patikol

Eίναι γελοίο ότι χωριά όπως η Ασπροβάλτα που δεν έχουν καν καλά καλά τετραψήφιους μόνιμους κατοίκους θα έχουν από αύριο vectoring και πόλεις όπως η Σέρρες θα περιμένουν 2 χρόνια....

----------


## voithostyrempora2

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Το σκίσαμε λίγο. Αν θυμάμαι καλά, τόσο στις ίνες, όσο και στον χαλκό η ταχύτητα είναι γύρω στα 2/3 της ταχύτητας του φωτός στο κενό. Αν θελουμε να το σκίσουμε παραπάνω, η ταχύτητα εξαρτάται και από την συχνότητα του σήματος.




Off Topic


		Σωστότατος. Η ταχύτητα αναφοράς ειναι 200.000 km/sec επειδή παίρνουμε refracrtion index ~1,5 κατά προσέγγιση. Ετσι, ακόμη και για χιλιομετρα χαλκού η διαφορά στο χρόνο διάδοσης *σε σχέση ακόμα και με το κενό* είναι μερικά microseconds (πχ 5-15, ανάλογα και το μήκος). Γενικά, θα ζούσαμε σε εναν καλύτερο κόσμο, αν οι άνθρωποι καταλάβαιναν τις τάξεις μεγεθους, από το πόσο επηρεάζονται τα δεκάδες milliseconds του latency από διαφορά μερικών microseconds διάδοσης μέχρι πόσα εκατομμυρια έχει ενα δισεκατομμυριο (αλλά και πόσο αυξάνει το attenuation σε μία γραμμη aDSL αν βάλεις προέκταση RJ11 3-5 μέτρων στην τηλεφωνική πρίζα, ενα κλασικό ερωτημα πριν καμιά δεκαετία στο adslgr). Γενικά, η συνειδητοποιηση της τάξης μεγέθους (order of magnitude) θα μας μετέτρεπε σε μια καλύτερη κοινωνία, χρόνια το λέω αυτό.

----------


## Pokas

> Η διαδικασία επί της ουσίας πόσες εργατοώρες απαιτεί και με τι κόστος για να αναβαθμιστεί ένα KV VDSL σε VDSL Vectored; Μου φαίνεται χαζό ενώ ξεκινάνε να δίνουν από σήμερα 100αρες ενώ κάποιοι με καινούρια τοποθετημένα KV να περιμένουν Q2/2019 για vectoring. Τεχνικά δηλαδή πόσο δύσκολο είναι να γίνει το upgrade, δε μιλάμε για σκαψίματα, αντικατάσταση καμπίνας και ρευματοδότηση. Αμαρτία είναι 1.5 χρόνος αναμονής για δουλειά 1ημέρας.


Επι της ουσίας κάποια καφάο είχαν έτοιμες κάρτες Vectoring σε σχέση με άλλα που δεν είχαν και έπρεπε να γίνει παραγγελία απο την προμηθεύτρια εταιρεία και εγκατάσταση/παραμετροποίηση.

----------


## cyberten

Σήμερα το πρωί μου έβγαλε αυτό. Η αναζήτηση έγινε με βάση τον τηλεφωνικό αριθμό. Θα μιλήσω με Τ.Υ. να μάθω τιμές και θα επανέλθω.



Το αντίστοιχο πρόγραμμα με το Double Play 50L αλλά για τα 100Mbps κοστίζει μου είπαν 52,5€ (τελική τιμή με ΦΠΑ και όλους τους φόρους).  Μόλις το παρήγγειλα!

----------


## ProGGreSive7

> Σήμερα το πρωί μου έβγαλε αυτό. Η αναζήτηση έγινε με βάση τον τηλεφωνικό αριθμό. Θα μιλήσω με Τ.Υ. να μάθω τιμές και θα επανέλθω.


Και εμενα μου εβγαλε ακριβως το ιδιο.

----------


## cyberten

> Και εμενα μου εβγαλε ακριβως το ιδιο.


Έκανα μια επεξεργασία μηνύματος πριν μετά την παραγγελία. Δες την τιμή

----------


## ProGGreSive7

> Έκανα μια επεξεργασία μηνύματος πριν μετά την παραγγελία. Δες την τιμή


Πληρωνω 37 αυτην τη στιγμη για 50ρι με απεριοριστα σταθερα και 30 λεπτα προς κινητα αρα +15 ευρω για  μενα ?

----------


## bagtzim

δεν το λες και φθηνο  στα 52.5 από 37,28 που έχει το 50άρι...

----------


## cyberten

> Πληρωνω 37 αυτην τη στιγμη για 50ρι με απεριοριστα σταθερα και 30 λεπτα προς κινητα αρα +15 ευρω για  μενα ?





> δεν το λες και φθηνο  στα 52.5 από 37,28 που έχει το 50άρι...


Εγώ για το 2play 50L πλήρωνα 41,18€ (τελική τιμή) οπότε πάλι είστε ευνοημμένοι  :Razz: ... Για εμένα φθηνό είναι διότι με μόλις 10€ επιβάρυνση διπλασιάζω ταχύτητα στο Down/Up.

----------


## ProGGreSive7

> δεν το λες και φθηνο  στα 52.5 από 37,28 που έχει το 50άρι...


Nαι αρκετα παραπανω, για 5 ευρω θα το σκεφτομουνα για 15 δεν νομιζω

----------


## pankostas

Η wind το δίνει 42€. Μεγάλη διαφορά τα +10€ από WIND! Είναι σίγουρο το 52€? Δεν το βλέπω στο site.
Κάποιο μέλος είχε πληροφορία για 45€.

----------


## cyberten

> Η wind το δίνει 42€. Μεγάλη διαφορά τα +10€ από WIND! Είναι σίγουρο το 52€? Δεν το βλέπω στο site.
> Κάποιο μέλος είχε πληροφορία για 45€.


Το είδα κι εγώ ότι δεν φαίνεται στην ιστοσελίδα. Η τιμή είναι σίγουρη (52,5€ με όλους τους φόρους) γιατί το παρήγγειλα. Βέβαια αν αφορούσε μόνο την περίπτωσή μου δεν μπορώ να σας απαντήσω - θέλω να ελπίζω πως όχι.

----------


## pankostas

> Το είδα κι εγώ ότι δεν φαίνεται στην ιστοσελίδα. Η τιμή είναι σίγουρη (52,5€ με όλους τους φόρους) γιατί το παρήγγειλα. Βέβαια αν αφορούσε μόνο την περίπτωσή μου δεν μπορώ να σας απαντήσω - θέλω να ελπίζω πως όχι.


Εεεε δεν νομίζω να αφορούσε μόνο την περίπτωση σου. Λογικά έδωσαν τιμή καταλογου. Τιμή καταλόγου για 50αρι είναι αυτή τη στιγμή με φόρους 37.5€ Και της 100αρας 52.5€. Μεγαλη διαφορά!
ΆΡΑ το 200αρι κάνα 70€?

----------


## fearhome21

> Το είδα κι εγώ ότι δεν φαίνεται στην ιστοσελίδα. Η τιμή είναι σίγουρη (52,5€ με όλους τους φόρους) γιατί το παρήγγειλα. Βέβαια αν αφορούσε μόνο την περίπτωσή μου δεν μπορώ να σας απαντήσω - θέλω να ελπίζω πως όχι.


Τι τιμή είναι αυτή....... τώρα δύσκολα τα πράγματα, είμαι στα 47 ευρώ τον μήνα σε 50Mbps, χμμμ, δύσκολη απόφαση.

Edit: Δεν θα υπάρχει κανένας τρόπος να βγάλω λεπτά από σταθερό και να είναι μόνο το Internet? για καλύτερη τιμή? θέλω να το κάνω φθηνότερο από 52,5 ώστε να αλλάξο την πανάκριβη 50άρα που έχω.

----------


## pankostas

Μήπως υπάρχει κάνα 100L και 100ΧL? Όπως και στο 50αρι? Γιατί 50L κάνει 37.28€ , και το 50XL 42.5€.
Πιο λογικό είναι το +10€ πάνω από την 50αρα. Βέβαια λογική δεν έχουν αυτοί!

- - - Updated - - -




> Τι τιμή είναι αυτή....... τώρα δύσκολα τα πράγματα, είμαι στα 47 ευρώ τον μήνα σε 50Mbps, χμμμ, δύσκολη απόφαση.
> 
> Edit: Δεν θα υπάρχει κανένας τρόπος να βγάλω λεπτά από σταθερό και να είναι μόνο το Internet? για καλύτερη τιμή? θέλω να το κάνω φθηνότερο από 52,5 ώστε να αλλάξο την πανάκριβη 50άρα που έχω.


Το ίδιο είχα ρωτήσει για την 50αρα, γιατί δεν ήθελα ουτε αστικά ούτε κινητα, αλλα μου ειπαν δεν γίνεται, πηγαίνει πακέτο!

----------


## fearhome21

> Το ίδιο είχα ρωτήσει για την 50αρα, γιατί δεν ήθελα ουτε αστικά ούτε κινητα, αλλα μου ειπαν δεν γίνεται, πηγαίνει πακέτο!


Ανχόθηκα τώρα, αλλά μάλλον αυτή θα είναι η τιμή του 100L, εγώ έβαλα VDSL50 με το που είχα διαθεσιμότητα και η τιμή τότες ήτανε 47 ευρώ, οπότε 47 + 5 = 52, το έκαναν + 5 από την αρχική τιμή της 50άρας.

----------


## leas

> Τι τιμή είναι αυτή....... τώρα δύσκολα τα πράγματα, είμαι στα 47 ευρώ τον μήνα σε 50Mbps, χμμμ, δύσκολη απόφαση.
> 
> Edit: Δεν θα υπάρχει κανένας τρόπος να βγάλω λεπτά από σταθερό και να είναι μόνο το Internet? για καλύτερη τιμή? θέλω να το κάνω φθηνότερο από 52,5 ώστε να αλλάξο την πανάκριβη 50άρα που έχω.


Αυτό το αίτημα να το στείλεις κι εσύ και όλοι εμείς που ΔΕΝ θέλουμε ΚΑΙ τηλέφωνα αλλά μόνο Ιντερνετ σε όλες τις εταιρίες τηλεφωνίας μήπως και αποφασίσουν να το υλοποιήσουν. Το έχω ρωτήσει κι εγώ άπειρες φορές και καμία από τις εταιρίες δεν είναι διατεθειμένες να το κάνουν. Μέχρι σήμερα το μόνο που μπορείς να κάνεις είναι να έχεις (σε κάποιες εταιρίες) αστική χρέωση στα τηλεφωνήματα και Ιντερνετ αλλά όχι μόνο Ιντερνετ και καθόλου τηλεφωνία.

----------


## bagtzim

κατα την γνώμη μου είναι αρκετά ακριβή! θα περιμένω βέβαια να δω και τι τιμή θα δώσει η nova όπου έχω σαν πάροχο.

----------


## cyberten

> Αυτό το αίτημα να το στείλεις κι εσύ και όλοι εμείς που ΔΕΝ θέλουμε ΚΑΙ τηλέφωνα αλλά μόνο Ιντερνετ σε όλες τις εταιρίες τηλεφωνίας μήπως και αποφασίσουν να το υλοποιήσουν. Το έχω ρωτήσει κι εγώ άπειρες φορές και καμία από τις εταιρίες δεν είναι διατεθειμένες να το κάνουν. Μέχρι σήμερα το μόνο που μπορείς να κάνεις είναι να έχεις (σε κάποιες εταιρίες) αστική χρέωση στα τηλεφωνήματα και Ιντερνετ αλλά όχι μόνο Ιντερνετ και καθόλου τηλεφωνία.





> Ανχόθηκα τώρα, αλλά μάλλον αυτή θα είναι η τιμή του 100L, εγώ έβαλα VDSL50 με το που είχα διαθεσιμότητα και η τιμή τότες ήτανε 47 ευρώ, οπότε 47 + 5 = 52, το έκαναν + 5 από την αρχική τιμή της 50άρας.





> Μήπως υπάρχει κάνα 100L και 100ΧL? Όπως και στο 50αρι? Γιατί 50L κάνει 37.28€ , και το 50XL 42.5€.
> Πιο λογικό είναι το +10€ πάνω από την 50αρα. Βέβαια λογική δεν έχουν αυτοί!
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Το ίδιο είχα ρωτήσει για την 50αρα, γιατί δεν ήθελα ουτε αστικά ούτε κινητα, αλλα μου ειπαν δεν γίνεται, πηγαίνει πακέτο!


Το πακέτο με τα 100Mbps με ενημέρωσαν ότι έχει περισσότερο χρόνο προς κινητά από το 50L δλδ. από 30 λεπτά προς κινητά τώρα έχει 120 λεπτά. Ίσως κάτι να μπορεί να γίνει από εκεί.

----------


## leas

> Η wind το δίνει 42€. Μεγάλη διαφορά τα +10€ από WIND! Είναι σίγουρο το 52€? Δεν το βλέπω στο site.
> Κάποιο μέλος είχε πληροφορία για 45€.


Εχει να κάνει και με το αν είσαι και συνδρομητής στη Wind και σε σταθερό και σε κινητά. Ανάλογα το συμβόλαιό σου θα σου κάνει άλλη τιμή. Εμένα μου εδωσαν την 50άρα με εγγυημένα 50 mb download 5 mb upload, 6 ευρώ παραπάνω τελική τιμή από το πάγιο business double play που έχω συνδυαστικά και δύο κινητά στο ίδιο πρόγραμμα. Ισχύει όπως μου είπε για 24 μήνες. Αλλά ακόμη περιμένω την ενεργοποίηση από τις 16/10 που έκανα την αίτηση! Γι αυτό μην βιάζεστε μην αποδειχθεί φιάσκο η ανακοίνωση της Wind και γελάμε όλοι μαζί.

----------


## pankostas

> Το πακέτο με τα 100Mbps με ενημέρωσαν ότι έχει περισσότερο χρόνο προς κινητά από το 50L δλδ. από 30 λεπτά προς κινητά τώρα έχει 120 λεπτά. Ίσως κάτι να μπορεί να γίνει από εκεί.


Όχι τίποτα δεν μπορεί να γινει. Επέμενα παλιότερα για να ρίξω το πάγιο , ότι δεν θέλω καθόλου χρόνο ομιλίας για σταθερα ή κινητά. Όπου παίρνω να χρεωνόμουν, αλλά δεν το δεχθηκαν.

----------


## adiS

τον χρόνο ομιλίας στην τηλεφωνία δεν πρόκειται να τον σταματήσουν οι εταιρείες.

Δεν θα βγάλουν πακέτο χωρίς τηλεφωνία γιατί δεν είναι προς το συμφέρων τους, για τον απλό λόγο φουσκώνουν την τιμή για κάτι που ουσιαστικά δεν το χρησιμοποιείς.

Μιλάω για το μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό συνδρομητών που δεν τελειώνουν τον χρόνο ομιλία τους. Σίγουρα υπάρχουν κάποιοι συνδρομητές αλλά στατιστικά να το πάρουμε είναι μειοψηφία.

----------


## cyberten

Μιας που το θυμήθηκα να ενημερώσω για κάτι επιπλέον που μου είπε ο υπάλληλος της Τ.Υ. σχετικά με την μέγιστη ταχύτητα. Αυτή τη στιγμή αν και το max attainable από το ρούτερ αγγίζει τα 111/53 Mbps (Down/Up) μου είπε ότι στο νέο πρόγραμμα θα βρίσκεται στα 90-100Mbps και αυτό του προέκυψε από κάποιο γρήγορο έλεγχο που έκανε. Αν το θυμηθώ το απόγευμα θα προσθέσω μια εικόνα από την τωρινή κατάσταση του ρούτερ αλλά σίγουρα θα βάλω εικόνα μόλις ενεργοποιηθεί.

----------


## fearhome21

> Μιας που το θυμήθηκα να ενημερώσω για κάτι επιπλέον που μου είπε ο υπάλληλος της Τ.Υ. σχετικά με την μέγιστη ταχύτητα. Αυτή τη στιγμή αν και το max attainable από το ρούτερ αγγίζει τα 111/53 Mbps (Down/Up) μου είπε ότι στο νέο πρόγραμμα θα βρίσκεται στα 90-100Mbps και αυτό του προέκυψε από κάποιο γρήγορο έλεγχο που έκανε. Αν το θυμηθώ το απόγευμα θα προσθέσω μια εικόνα από την τωρινή κατάσταση του ρούτερ αλλά σίγουρα θα βάλω εικόνα μόλις ενεργοποιηθεί.


Τι είναι Τ.Υ φίλε? κόλλησα..

----------


## adiS

> Τι είναι Τ.Υ φίλε? κόλλησα..


τεχνική υπηρεσία 

@cyberten
πολύ περίεργο αυτό που σου είπε πάντως για αυτούς που δεν είναι τόσο κοντά στην καμπίνα δηλαδή τι θα γίνει...

----------


## cyberten

> τεχνική υπηρεσία 
> 
> @cyberten
> πολύ περίεργο αυτό που σου είπε πάντως για αυτούς που δεν είναι τόσο κοντά στην καμπίνα δηλαδή τι θα γίνει...


Κι εμένα περίεργο μου φαίνεται γι'αυτό θεωρώ ότι μπορεί να πρόκειται περί βιαστικής εκτίμησης ωστόσο είμαι επιφυλακτικός.

----------


## fearhome21

> Κι εμένα περίεργο μου φαίνεται γι'αυτό θεωρώ ότι μπορεί να πρόκειται περί βιαστικής εκτίμησης ωστόσο είμαι επιφυλακτικός.


Φίλος που δουλέυει στον ΟΤΕ (Διευθυντής σε ένα τμήμα) μου είπε νομίζει ότι η 100άρα είναι 10 ευρώ παραπάνω απο 50 οπότε πάμε στα 47, μου λέει πάρε καλύτερα 13888.

----------


## Ligkas

Το Huawei HA35 Hybrid access router είναι συμβατό με vectoring?

----------


## cyberten

> Το Huawei HA35 Hybrid access router είναι συμβατό με vectoring?


Ναι, όταν το είχα παλαιότερα είχα ρωτήσει σχετικά.

----------


## rexdimos

Εμένα παντως αν και βγάζει  και τα 2 πακέτα δεν δίνει διαθεσιμότητα στην περιοχή μου Γλυφάδα

----------


## netcon

> Φίλος που δουλέυει στον ΟΤΕ (Διευθυντής σε ένα τμήμα) μου είπε νομίζει ότι η 100άρα είναι 10 ευρώ παραπάνω απο 50 οπότε πάμε στα 47, μου λέει πάρε καλύτερα 13888.


Επιβεβαιώνω. Απο την εξυπηρέτηση πελατών όπου κάλεσα, με ενημέρωσαν πως απο το πακέτο Double Play XL 50Mbps η διαφορά για το 100άρι πακέτο ειναι +10€ το μήνα.

Edit: Να σημειώσω πως είμαι ήδη πελάτης Cosmote οπότε αυτή η τιμή μπορεί να διαφέρει σε νέες συνδέσεις.

----------


## cyberten

> Φίλος που δουλέυει στον ΟΤΕ (Διευθυντής σε ένα τμήμα) μου είπε νομίζει ότι η 100άρα είναι 10 ευρώ παραπάνω απο 50 οπότε πάμε στα 47, μου λέει πάρε καλύτερα 13888.


Φίλε δεν ξέρω αν το παρατήρησες ποτέ αλλά η τιμή για τα 50 δεν είναι μία! Το έχω επισημάνει πολλές φορές ότι σε καινούργιους συνδρομητές ή σε παλιούς, που για κάποιο λόγο δικαιολογεί ο ΟΤΕ, προσφέρεται πολύ καλύτερη τιμή από αυτή του τιμοκαταλόγου. Και για να μην παρεξηγηθώ θα σου επαναλάβω τη δική μου περίπτωση (επειδή ακριβώς σήμερα παρήγγειλα το 100άρι) για να υπάρχει μέτρο σύγκρισης. Πλήρωνα το 30άρι εδώ και 3 χρόνια στα 38€, όταν άλλαξα στο 50άρι (πριν 2 μήνες) μου το έδωσαν στα 41,18€ και τώρα το 100άρι στα 52,5€. Αυτά για εμένα... Στον πατέρα μου όμως που ποτέ δεν είχε internet του έδωσαν το 24άρι με 26,8€ και τώρα του δίνουν το 50άρι με 120λεπτά προς κινητά σε τιμή 35€ (λίγο φθηνότερα από τη δική σου). Οπότε καλύτερα, αν έχεις αμφιβολίες για την τιμή που μου έδωσαν για το 100αρι, να περιμένεις την επίσημη ανακοίνωση για να μη σου κακοφανεί οτιδήποτε αργότερα...

----------


## GeorgeH

> Φίλε δεν ξέρω αν το παρατήρησες ποτέ αλλά η τιμή για τα 50 δεν είναι μία! Το έχω επισημάνει πολλές φορές ότι σε καινούργιους συνδρομητές ή σε παλιούς, που για κάποιο λόγο δικαιολογεί ο ΟΤΕ, προσφέρεται πολύ καλύτερη τιμή από αυτή του τιμοκαταλόγου. Και για να μην παρεξηγηθώ θα σου επαναλάβω τη δική μου περίπτωση (επειδή ακριβώς σήμερα παρήγγειλα το 100άρι) για να υπάρχει μέτρο σύγκρισης. Πλήρωνα το 30άρι εδώ και 3 χρόνια στα 38€, όταν άλλαξα στο 50άρι (πριν 2 μήνες) μου το έδωσαν στα 41,18€ και τώρα το 100άρι στα 52,5€. Αυτά για εμένα... Στον πατέρα μου όμως που ποτέ δεν είχε internet του έδωσαν το 24άρι με 26,8€ και τώρα του δίνουν το 50άρι με 120λεπτά προς κινητά σε τιμή 35€ (λίγο φθηνότερα από τη δική σου). Οπότε καλύτερα, αν έχεις αμφιβολίες για την τιμή που μου έδωσαν για το 100αρι, να περιμένεις την επίσημη ανακοίνωση για να μη σου κακοφανεί οτιδήποτε αργότερα...


Σε μένα ανανέωσαν το σταθερό πριν 1 εβδομάδα - Cosmote Double Play 50L στα 32€ για 2 χρόνια.

----------


## cyberten

> Σε μένα ανανέωσαν το σταθερό πριν 1 εβδομάδα - Cosmote Double Play 50L στα 32€ για 2 χρόνια.


Φίλε είσαι τυχερός  :One thumb up:  όμως ενισχύεις αυτά που έγραφα πριν στον άλλο φίλο ότι οι τιμές των προγραμμάτων δεν είναι ίδιες για όλους αν και υπάρχει μια τιμή γενικού τιμοκαταλόγου.

----------


## adiS

> Φίλε είσαι τυχερός  όμως ενισχύεις αυτά που έγραφα πριν στον άλλο φίλο ότι οι τιμές των προγραμμάτων δεν είναι ίδιες για όλους αν και υπάρχει μια τιμή γενικού τιμοκαταλόγου.


δεν κάνουν ρε γαμ@το καμία αύξηση τώρα για να κάνουμε καταγγελία και να πάρουμε καλή προσφορά. :Twisted Evil:

----------


## anthip09

> δεν κάνουν ρε γαμ@το καμία άυξηση τώρα για να κάνουμε καταγγελία και να πάρουμε καλή προσφορά.



χαχαχα...στο μυαλό μου είσαι...που θα παει...δε νομιζω ότι θα αντισταθούν στον πειρασμό να μην κάνουν καμιά αυξησούλα όπου να ναι.. :Razz:

----------


## adiS

> χαχαχα...στο μυαλό μου είσαι...που θα παει...δε νομιζω ότι θα αντισταθούν στον πειρασμό να μην κάνουν καμιά αυξησούλα όπου να ναι..


μπα είναι μεταβατική περίοδος τώρα δεν θα κάνουν αυξήσεις δυστυχώς, έκαναν ότι έκαναν μέσα στο χρόνο.

Λογικά να το πάρεις αν το έκαναν τώρα αυτό θα γινόταν χαμός από τις 30άρες και 50άρες, όλοι όσοι το μάθαιναν θα έκαναν καταγγελία για να πάρουν κάτι καλύτερο.

εγώ την 30άρα το μικρό πακέτο πληρώνω 31.75 οπότε η προσφορά του @GeorgeH  50άρα στα 32 είναι πολύ καλή περίπτωση

----------


## Iris07

Πολύ αργεί ο ΟΤΕ να βάλει τις τιμές..

Τώρα φτιάχνουν τα γραφικά για τα πακέτα ??  :Laughing: 

Η Wind και Κυριακή δούλευε.. και σήμερα αλλάξανε πάλι τα εικονίδια!  :Razz:

----------


## anthip09

> μπα είναι μεταβατική περίοδος τώρα δεν θα κάνουν αυξήσεις δυστυχώς, έκαναν ότι έκαναν μέσα στο χρόνο.
> 
> Λογικά να το πάρεις αν το έκαναν τώρα αυτό θα γινόταν χαμός από τις 30άρες και 50άρες, όλοι όσοι το μάθαιναν θα έκαναν καταγγελία για να πάρουν κάτι καλύτερο.
> 
> εγώ την 30άρα το μικρό πακέτο πληρώνω 31.75 οπότε η προσφορά του @GeorgeH  50άρα στα 32 είναι πολύ καλή περίπτωση


ναι όντως στα 32 ειναι πολύ καλή προσφορά. Εγώ την πληρώνω 37 τώρα.

- - - Updated - - -




> Πολύ αργεί ο ΟΤΕ να βάλει τις τιμές..
> 
> Τώρα φτιάχνουν τα γραφικά για τα πακέτα ?? 
> 
> Η Wind και Κυριακή δούλευε.. και σήμερα αλλάξανε πάλι τα εικονίδια!


Αν ισχύει πάντως αυτό το 52 που έγραψε ο φίλος παραπάνω, δλδ +15 από την 50αρα τότε no thanks...πολύ ακριβή

----------


## Iris07

Αν θυμάστε ένα Screen Cap που ανέβηκε πριν κανά 2 μέρες στο Business 100 είχε 2 πακέτα..
οπότε να ρωτήσετε καλά τώρα εάν κλείνετε από το τηλ. νέο πακέτο..

----------


## pankostas

Το φτιάχνουν σιγα-σιγα. Αλλά πολύ σιγα-σιγα.... Μπήκε το " Δες τα πακέτα".

----------


## ASFE

Αισθάνομαι πολύ χαλια.
Παρολο που η καμπινα μου είναι q4/2017 ουτε καν την εχουν σκαψει.
Γιατι ρε γμτ???

Ενώ οι άλλες στην ευρυτερη περιοχη παιρνουν και ρευμα σιγα σιγα..
Θελω να χαρω με αυτά που διαβαζω και δεν μπορω :Sorry:

----------


## Iris07

Βγήκαν 2 πακέτα :

*COSMOTE Double Play Fiber 100 XL*

Internet έως 100 Mbps, με εγγύηση πραγματικής ταχύτητας
Απεριόριστα προς σταθερά
480' προς κινητά ή Διεθνή …
Μηνιαίο Πάγιο
από 61,50 € -> 49,50 €


*COSMOTE Double Play Fiber 200 XL*

Internet έως 200 Mbps, με εγγύηση πραγματικής ταχύτητας
Απεριόριστα προς σταθερά
480' προς κινητά ή διεθνή …
Μηνιαίο Πάγιο
από 71,50 € -> 59,50 €

https://www.cosmote.gr/eshop/browse/...-Fiber/_/N-81b

** To 200άρι πιο φθηνό από Wind!*

Γι'αυτό άργησε ο OTE.. ? το ξανασκεφτόταν ??  :Razz:

----------


## DJ THEO

Και τα επαγγελματικα,οπως ειχαν διαρρευσει...

https://www.cosmote.gr/eshop/browse/...e-Play/_/N-809

----------


## Iris07

Οπότε πως έχουν τα πράγματα ως τώρα..  :Cool: 

Εάν θες το πιο φθηνό VDSL πας στο 30άρι του OTE..

Εάν θες καλό 50άρι πας στην Wind..
* Σχετικά καλό και το 50άρι του OTE εάν δεν θες πολλά για κινητά..

Εάν θες και καλά 100άρι πας στην Wind..

Εάν θες 200άρι πας στον OTE!

----------


## anthip09

Μόνο XL πακέτα? Χωρίς χρόνο ομιλίας σε κινητά για να βγει φθηνότερο το 100αρι δεν παίζει?

----------


## Panagioths

Συνολικα ολα τα πακετα και οι προσφορες...

----------


## Iris07

> Συνολικα ολα τα πακετα και οι προσφορες...


Ωπ! ενδιαφέρον! 
Thanks! 

Βλέπω πακέτα που δεν έχουν ανέβει!

Νέα σύνδεση για 100άρι στα 45.

- - - Updated - - -




> Μόνο XL πακέτα? Χωρίς χρόνο ομιλίας σε κινητά για να βγει φθηνότερο το 100αρι δεν παίζει?


Όπως μπορείς να δεις στο προηγούμενο post κάτι πρέπει να έχουν..

----------


## pankostas

Τελικά μεγάλη παραπληροφορηση. Το μέλος μας είχε απόλυτο δικιο. Μόλις έκλεισα 100αρα στα 45.5€.

----------


## Hetfield

60€ για 200/20 Mbps.
Για μενα η τιμη ειναι απαραδεκτη αν στοχος ειναι να δωσουν κινητρο στον πελατη να απολαυσει τα οφελη των NGA δικτυων.

Εγω προσωπικα, απο Slovak Telekom (θυγατρικη της Deutsche Telekom) παιρνω 300/30 Mbps για 21€/μηνα για οπτικη ινα στο διαμερισμα.
Στον ιδιο ομιλο ανηκουν, τι να πω.

----------


## Iris07

> Τελικά μεγάλη παραπληροφορηση. Το μέλος μας είχε απόλυτο δικιο. Μόλις έκλεισα 100αρα στα 45.5€.


Οπότε εάν τελείωσε το πρόγραμμα σας στον OTE και θέλετε να μείνετε,
κάνετε στην χειρότερη μία αίτηση στην Wind, και σας δίνει προσφορά ο OTE!  :Cool:

----------


## stamka

> Οπότε εάν τελείωσε το πρόγραμμα σας στον OTE και θέλετε να μείνετε,
> κάνετε στην χειρότερη μία αίτηση στην Wind, και σας δίνει προσφορά ο OTE!


δεν δινει σε ολους προσφορα ο ΟΤΕ οποτε καλυτερα να εισαι και λιγο προετοιμασμενος να πας στο νεο παροχο ....

----------


## ThReSh

Το  200αρι μόνο XL? Meh...

----------


## some1

Το καλοκαίρι τα ίδια μου λέγανε στο κατάστημα της Cosmote. Ότι αυτή η τιμή είναι για νέους πελάτες κλπ. Πήγα σπίτι, έκανα online αίτηση για το ίδιο πακέτο, με πήραν τηλ μετά από το 13888 και το έκλεισα μια χαρά στην τιμή που υποτίθεται ότι ήταν μόνο για νέους πελάτες. Τα 45,5 τρώγονται για την 100αρα. Και αν μέχρι το καλοκαίρι παιχτεί καμιά προσφορά 2-4 ευρώ κάτω θα είναι κομπλέ!

----------


## vasilismf

εγω που πηγα την παρασκευη και εβαλα 50αρι vdsl και την επομενη ανακοινωθηκε το 100αρι! θα μου κανουν αναβαθμιση στην τιμη για νεους συνδρομητες; ακομα καλα καλα δεν εχω μπει σε οτε απο την Vodafone που εφυγα! Λογικα σημερα αυριο συνδεομαι! Να περιμενω να δω αν θα σηκωνει η γραμμη 100αρι ή μεχρι τοτε θα μου πουν δεν σας αναβαθμιζουμε γιατι ειστε ηδη πελατης;

----------


## Iris07

Πάρτους και ρώτα εάν μπορείς να έχεις 100άρι!
.. πιστεύω θα στο δώσουν εάν μπορείς, στην τιμή για νέα σύνδεση..

----------


## Cassiel

> εγω που πηγα την παρασκευη και εβαλα 50αρι vdsl και την επομενη ανακοινωθηκε το 100αρι! θα μου κανουν αναβαθμιση στην τιμη για νεους συνδρομητες; ακομα καλα καλα δεν εχω μπει σε οτε απο την Vodafone που εφυγα! Λογικα σημερα αυριο συνδεομαι! Να περιμενω να δω αν θα σηκωνει η γραμμη 100αρι ή μεχρι τοτε θα μου πουν δεν σας αναβαθμιζουμε γιατι ειστε ηδη πελατης;


Ακριβώς ίδια κατάσταση και εγώ αυτή την στιγμή και μου λένε από το κέντρο και καλά να μπει πρώτα η 50αρα να δουν αν σηκώνει μετά 100 και μετά το αναβαθμίζουν αλλά δεν ανέφερε πουθενά αν θα έχουμε και τιμή 44.50 ή οχι

----------


## vasilismf

> Ακριβώς ίδια κατάσταση και εγώ αυτή την στιγμή και μου λένε από το κέντρο και καλά να μπει πρώτα η 50αρα να δουν αν σηκώνει μετά 100 και μετά το αναβαθμίζουν αλλά δεν ανέφερε πουθενά αν θα έχουμε και τιμή 44.50 ή οχι


σου ειπαν ποτε θα συνδεθεις?

----------


## MIKU

Όποιος συνδεθεί, να μας πει εντυπώσεις!!!

----------


## usergr123

Εμενα η καμπινα μου ειναι για αναβαθμιση σε VDSL vectoring τωρα (4Q2017) αλλα δεν εχουν καν ξεκινησει οι εργασιες. Δυστυχως ομως η αποσταση μου απο την καμπινα ειναι 1100 μετρα (μετρημενη απο google earth) καθως βρισκομαι στην εξοχη. Λογικα στο επομενο διαστημα θα ξεκινησουν οι εργασιες. Σε τι ταχυτητες να ελπιζω; Ψαχνοντας στο ιντερτνετ για καπου στα 30-40 Mbit με βλεπω. Εχω ελπιδες για τπτ καλυτερο;

----------


## africa

Με 993.2 δεν βλέπω να πιάνουμε πολλοί ούτε τα 100. Το μεγάλο ερώτημα είναι αν θα αλλάξει σε 993.5 με το κουτί του ΟΤΕ η οχι?
Παρόλο που το upload πήγε στα 3, το 993.2 παρέμεινε στην 30άρα. Αυτό είναι Vectoring ή όχι?

----------


## MIKU

Εμεις που έχουμε καμπίνα έως 50, η οποία είναι δίπλα μας, τι είδους αναβάθμιση πρέπει να γίνει ώστε να έχουμε έως 200;Για την ώρα κάλεσα και έκανα αίτηση αναβάθμισης από 30 σε 50, αφού βγαίνει ίδια τιμή με το πακέτο που έχω τώρα.

----------


## vasilismf

> Εμεις που έχουμε καμπίνα έως 50, η οποία είναι δίπλα μας, τι είδους αναβάθμιση πρέπει να γίνει ώστε να έχουμε έως 200;Για την ώρα κάλεσα και έκανα αίτηση αναβάθμισης από 30 σε 50, αφού βγαίνει ίδια τιμή με το πακέτο που έχω τώρα.


θα πρεπει να γινει καμπινα vectoring που αναλογα την περιοχη θα γινει ως το q2 2019

----------


## ATG

> θα πρεπει να γινει καμπινα vectoring που αναλογα την περιοχη θα γινει ως το q2 2019


Super Vectoring θελει
Με Vectoring εως 100

----------


## MIKU

> θα πρεπει να γινει καμπινα vectoring που αναλογα την περιοχη θα γινει ως το q2 2019


Ναι εννοώ ότι πατάς ένα κουμπί και οκ, ή πρέπει να γίνει δουλειά?πχ σκάψιμο?

----------


## Andreaslar

Σε εμάς απο Α/Κ πότε θα γινει το upload από 2.5 σε 3mbps?

----------


## ASFE

Ενεργοποιηθηκα!!!!


*Spoiler:*









*Spoiler:*





 :Razz:

----------


## vasilismf

> Ακριβώς ίδια κατάσταση και εγώ αυτή την στιγμή και μου λένε από το κέντρο και καλά να μπει πρώτα η 50αρα να δουν αν σηκώνει μετά 100 και μετά το αναβαθμίζουν αλλά δεν ανέφερε πουθενά αν θα έχουμε και τιμή 44.50 ή οχι


πήρα να κάνω την αίτηση 50αρας 100αρα. Μου είπε οτι μόλις σας ενεργοποιηθει η 50αρα εχω βαλει αιτημα 100αρας και θα κάνει 1-10 μέρες. Επίσης μου είπε οτι το speedport entry 2i δεν κάνει για την 100αρα και θα μου στείλουν καινούριο με courier. Δεν μου ειπε ποιο! Επειδη μου λέει είμαι πάνω στην φορητοτητα θα κρατήσει την τιμη για νέους συνδρομητές!

----------


## stamka

ειμαι περιεργος για το πιο θα ειναι το ρουτερ ... μου μυριζει Huawei ...
Ποσο να εχουν αραγε τα καταλληλα στη αγορα ?

----------


## vasilismf

το huawei που δινουν με το speedbooster λογικα θα υποστηριζει πανω απο 100mbps μηπως δώσουν αυτο;

----------


## emeliss

Κάποιο speedport θα είναι με Gigabit Ethernet, ελπίζω και WiFi της προκοπής.

----------


## cyberten

> Συνολικα ολα τα πακετα και οι προσφορες...


Οι τιμές αυτές ίσως είναι σίγουρες; Ίσως δεν διάβασες τα μηνύματά μου σήμερα αλλά εμένα από την Τ.Υ. μου είπαν για το πακέτο 100L τιμή στα 52.5€ και όχι αυτή που φαίνεται στη φωτογραφία σου.




> Τελικά μεγάλη παραπληροφορηση. Το μέλος μας είχε απόλυτο δικιο. Μόλις έκλεισα 100αρα στα 45.5€.



Πώς προέκυψε αυτή η τιμή; Έκανες κανένα παζάρι; Αναρωτιέμαι αν ο υπάλληλος έκανε λάθος το πρωί...




> τεχνική υπηρεσία 
> 
> @cyberten
> πολύ περίεργο αυτό που σου είπε πάντως για αυτούς που δεν είναι τόσο κοντά στην καμπίνα δηλαδή τι θα γίνει...



Σου ανέβασα μια εικόνα από το ρουτερ μου.

----------


## ASFE

Για το asus ac68u ειμαστε κομπλε?



> xDSL Data Rate: VDSL2/ADSL2+/ADSL2/ADSL multimode, έως 100Mbps/100Mbps upstream/downstream, Υποστηρίζει Annex A/B/I/J/L/M, Υποστηρίζει όλα τα VDSL2 προφίλ -8a, 8b, 8c, 8d, 12a, 12b, 17a and 30a, VDSL2 interface compliance with ITU-T993.2, G.992.1 (G.dmt), Annex A, and B Compliant, G.992.2 (G.lite), Annex A, και B Compliant, ANSI T1.413 Compliant G.992.3 (ADSL2) Compliant, Annex A, B, L, και M, G.992.5 (ADSL2+) Compliant, Supporting Annex A, B, and M, G.993.2 Compliant, Annex A, B, up to profile 30a with external AFE., *G.993.5 (Vectoring)*, ATM and PTM (dual-priority).

----------


## vasilismf

εμενα η οτετζου μου ειπε 100XL 49,50 οσο εχει στο site!

----------


## fearhome21

Ρε παλικάρια θα με τρελάνετε? πήρα *ΞΑΝΑ* το 13888 τηλέφωνο και μίλησα με άνδρα αυτή την φορά και του λέω, παρακαλώ μπορώ να μα μάθω *ΟΛΕΣ* της προσφορές για 100Mbps? και μου λέει μάλιστα, δώστε μου 1 λεπτάκη και αρχίζει, 100MbpsL σε 52.5 ευρώ και 100MbpsXL σε 56,50 ευρώ, και του λέω, αρκετά άτομα σε ένα forum το οποίο παρακολουθώ πήραν πακέτο 100MbpsL σε τιμή 45,50 και μου λέει αποκλιέτε αυτό, η τιμές που σας έδωσα είναι αυτές και δεν υπάρχουν άλλες, και εγώ άρχισα να το παίζω λίγο λολαμένος, και τον πίεσα τον άνθρωπο, είσαι σίγουρος? μήπως κάνεις λάθος? κτλπ κλτπ, και μου λέει όχι.. οπότε τι ακριβώς γίνετε? θα τρελαθώ...

----------


## stamka

διαφορετικη τιμη στο σιτε, διαφορετικη τιμη στο καθενα 
Τι σου κανει εντυπωση ... ?

----------


## jkoukos

Έλα ντε! Πρώτη η φορά είναι ή τελευταία;
Όλοι οι πάροχοι δίνουν διαφορετική προσφορά, ακόμη και και να είσαι ο ίδιος πελάτης αλλά σε διαφορετική περιοχή και σύνδεση (προσωπική εμπειρία με 3 συνδέσεις στον ίδιο πάροχο).

----------


## africa

Και εδώ σας παρουσιάζουμε την ΝΕΑ 100άρα Fiber!!!

----------


## vasilismf

για τα πακετα M και L που δεν υπαρχουν στο site λογικα λενε οτι τους ερθει αλλα το 100XL στο site λεει 49.50 γιατι λενε αλλο. Έπρεπε να του πεις όχι οτι το ειπε αλλος σε forum αλλα το ειδες στο site να δουμε τι θα ελεγε.

- - - Updated - - -

οπα εξαφανίστηκαν όλα αχχαχα, μα καλα τι κανει ο πΟΤΕ?
δεν πστευω λόγω wind να μειώσουν τιμη και το έκλεισα με 49,50 αχαχαχα

- - - Updated - - -

ξανα εμφανίστηκαν αχαχχαχαα, την κολοκυθια παιζουμε

----------


## Iris07

Χαχαχα.. εντάξει γίνεται ένα ψιλομπάχαλο ακόμη.. αφού κατέβηκαν και τα νέα πακέτα από το site..

Σύμφωνα με τον κατάλογο στο χαρτί στο 100άρι είναι 2 πακέτα.. 
*το L στα 45,50 και το XL στα 49,50 για νέες συνδέσεις..* (24 μήνες)

Το χαρτί δεν αναφέρει τις κανονικές τιμές μετά την προσφορά πάντως.. (18 μήνες)

Τώρα κάθε υπάλληλος εκεί.. (νέος ή παλιός..) δεν ξέρω πόσο δυνατότητα έχουν να δώσουν αυτή την τιμή..
Φαίνεται ότι ο μπορεί να πει ο καθένας τα δικά του!  :Cool: 

Άμα δεν σας δώσουν την καλή τιμή ξαναπάρτε και μιλήστε με άλλον υπάλληλο!  :Razz: 

...

*Ναι ανέβηκαν πάλι.. το 100άρι στα 49,50 (XL)*

----------


## fearhome21

> Χαχαχα.. εντάξει γίνεται ένα ψιλομπάχαλο ακόμη.. αφού κατέβηκαν και τα νέα πακέτα από το site..
> 
> Σύμφωνα με τον κατάλογο στο χαρτί στο 100άρι είναι 2 πακέτα.. 
> *το L στα 45,50 και το XL στα 49,50 για νέες συνδέσεις..*
> 
> Τώρα κάθε υπάλληλος εκεί.. (νέος ή παλιός..) δεν ξέρω πόσο δυνατότητα έχουν να δώσουν αυτή την τιμή..
> Φαίνεται ότι ο μπορεί να πει ο καθένας τα δικά του! 
> 
> Άμα δεν σας την δώσουν ξαναπάρτε και μιλήστε με άλλον υπάλληλο!


Εγώ που πρόλαβα το XL στα 49,50, και πάτησα Υφιστάμενη Σύνδεση στην παραγγελεία από την σελίδα, δικαιούμαι αυτήν την τιμή έτσι? εφόσον κάνω αναβάθμιση από 50άρα και ανανέοση συμβόλαιου (αυτό που έχω τώρα λήγει στις 3 Μαρτιού 2018.)

----------


## africa

Ο Θεός μαζί σου  :Bless:

----------


## Iris07

Είσαι οk το ανέβασαν πάλι τόσο!  :Wink:

----------


## cyberten

> Εγώ που πρόλαβα το XL στα 49,50, και πάτησα Υφιστάμενη Σύνδεση στην παραγγελεία από την σελίδα, δικαιούμαι αυτήν την τιμή έτσι? εφόσον κάνω αναβάθμιση από 50άρα και ανανέοση συμβόλαιου (αυτό που έχω τώρα λήγει στις 3 Μαρτιού 2018.)





> Χαχαχα.. εντάξει γίνεται ένα ψιλομπάχαλο ακόμη.. αφού κατέβηκαν και τα νέα πακέτα από το site..
> 
> Σύμφωνα με τον κατάλογο στο χαρτί στο 100άρι είναι 2 πακέτα.. 
> *το L στα 45,50 και το XL στα 49,50 για νέες συνδέσεις..* (24 μήνες)
> 
> Το χαρτί δεν αναφέρει τις κανονικές τιμές μετά την προσφορά πάντως.. (18 μήνες)
> 
> Τώρα κάθε υπάλληλος εκεί.. (νέος ή παλιός..) δεν ξέρω πόσο δυνατότητα έχουν να δώσουν αυτή την τιμή..
> Φαίνεται ότι ο μπορεί να πει ο καθένας τα δικά του! 
> ...



Φίλοι για μισό λεπτό επειδή διάβασα το νήμα εντός φόρουμ και κατάλαβα τι γίνεται και έχετε μπερδευτεί. Αν δείτε την εικόνα που αντέγραψα εντός φόρουμ (https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...9-Fiber-200-XL), 49,5€ είναι η τιμή χωρίς τέλος τηλεφωνίας και ΦΠΑ 24% ενώ η τιμή καταλόγου που αναγράφεται είναι η τιμή με ΦΠΑ 24% αλλά χωρίς τέλος τηλεφωνίας.

----------


## stamka

σε μια περιοχη που το fiber το ανελαβε η WInd εγω μπορω να εχω fiber απο Forthnet ή με το ζορυ Wind?

----------


## vasilismf

Οι τιμές συμπεριλαμβάνουν ΦΠΑ 24% και Τέλος Συνδρομητών Σταθερής Τηλεφωνίας 5% του άρθρου 55 του Ν.4389/2020
Τα προγράμματα COSMOTE Double Play Fiber παρέχονται από τον ΟΤΕ. λεει για το 49,50

----------


## Iris07

Στο 49.50..

_Οι τιμές συμπεριλαμβάνουν ΦΠΑ 24% και Τέλος Συνδρομητών Σταθερής Τηλεφωνίας 5% του άρθρου 55 του Ν.4389/2020_

https://www.cosmote.gr/eshop/global/...od1290028_prod

----------


## vasilismf

> σε μια περιοχη που το fiber το ανελαβε η WInd εγω μπορω να εχω fiber απο Forthnet ή με το ζορυ Wind?



αν δωσει χοντρικη η wind ναι!

----------


## cyberten

> Στο 49.50..
> 
> _Οι τιμές συμπεριλαμβάνουν ΦΠΑ 24% και Τέλος Συνδρομητών Σταθερής Τηλεφωνίας 5% του άρθρου 55 του Ν.4389/2020_
> 
> https://www.cosmote.gr/eshop/global/...od1290028_prod





> Οι τιμές συμπεριλαμβάνουν ΦΠΑ 24% και Τέλος Συνδρομητών Σταθερής Τηλεφωνίας 5% του άρθρου 55 του Ν.4389/2020
> Τα προγράμματα COSMOTE Double Play Fiber παρέχονται από τον ΟΤΕ. λεει για το 49,50


Το είδα. Τώρα καλώ Τ.Υ. για τα περαιτέρω και επανέρχομαι.

----------


## vasilismf

> Το είδα. Τώρα καλώ Τ.Υ. για τα περαιτέρω και επανέρχομαι.


καλη 20λεπτη αναμονη  :Clap:

----------


## fearhome21

> Φίλοι για μισό λεπτό επειδή διάβασα το νήμα εντός φόρουμ και κατάλαβα τι γίνεται και έχετε μπερδευτεί. Αν δείτε την εικόνα που αντέγραψα εντός φόρουμ (https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...9-Fiber-200-XL), 49,5€ είναι η τιμή χωρίς τέλος τηλεφωνίας και ΦΠΑ 24% ενώ η τιμή καταλόγου που αναγράφεται είναι η τιμή με ΦΠΑ 24% αλλά χωρίς τέλος τηλεφωνίας.


Αδερφέ δεν ξέρω τι να πω, ανοργάνωτοι είναι και είχαν τόσες ημέρες.

Φοτογραφία που μου ήρθε στο Email έπειτα από την παραγγελία και δηλώνει το πάγιο με ΦΠΑ κτλπ κτλπ..:

----------


## cyberten

> καλη 20λεπτη αναμονη


Δεν έχω άλλη επιλογή γιατί μου είπε το πρωί ο υπάλληλος ότι αύριο θα μου στείλουν το συμβόλαιο στο email.  :ROFL:

----------


## Iris07

> σε μια περιοχη που το fiber το ανελαβε η WInd εγω μπορω να εχω fiber απο Forthnet ή με το ζορυ Wind?


Εάν εννοείς Fiber τα πακέτα της Wind.. θα περιμένεις να δεις τι θα δώσει η Forthnet και ανάλογα βάζεις..

αλλά εάν εννοείς FTTH - οπτική στο σπίτι.. μόνο όταν και όπου δώσει η Wind..

----------


## cyberten

> Δεν έχω άλλη επιλογή γιατί μου είπε το πρωί ο υπάλληλος ότι αύριο θα μου στείλουν το συμβόλαιο στο email.


Υπάρχει προβληματισμός γιατί το πρωί μου έκαναν προσφορά για το 100L στα 52,5€ ενώ τώρα υπάρχει διαθέσιμο το 100XL με 49,5€. Θα με καλέσουν από την Τ.Υ. αφού το διερευνήσουν...

----------


## slalom

> Έλα ντε! Πρώτη η φορά είναι ή τελευταία;
> Όλοι οι πάροχοι δίνουν διαφορετική προσφορά, ακόμη και και να είσαι ο ίδιος πελάτης αλλά σε διαφορετική περιοχή και σύνδεση (προσωπική εμπειρία με 3 συνδέσεις στον ίδιο πάροχο).


Εδω για το κινητο μου εχει κανει αντιπροσφορα η ιδια εταιρια, την ιδια μερα, την ιδια ωρα καλυτερη τιμη απο τον αλλο εαυτο της.

----------


## fearhome21

> Υπάρχει προβληματισμός γιατί το πρωί μου έκαναν προσφορά για το 100L στα 52,5€ ενώ τώρα υπάρχει διαθέσιμο το 100XL με 49,5€. Θα με καλέσουν από την Τ.Υ. αφού το διερευνήσουν...


Πόσα πληρώνεις τον μήνα για την 50άρα??

----------


## panosira

52,50 τελικη τιμη με φπα και τελος σταθερης για 100mbs (160 λεπτα προς κινητα) και απεριοριστα σταθερα. προσφορα απο 13888 απο κοπελιτσα που μου ειπε και αμεεεε ¨) και τις λεω το 49.50 τελικη τιμη με 480 προς κινητα που εχετε στο σαιτ?(παλι για 100mbs) ε μου λεει θα μιλησεις με το σαιτ,ισως καποια προσφορα εκει,Ευχαριστω καληνυχτα.Δε ξερουν τι τους γινεται..

----------


## cyberten

> Πόσα πληρώνεις τον μήνα για την 50άρα??


 42€




> 52,50 τελικη τιμη με φπα και τελος σταθερης για 100mbs (160 λεπτα προς κινητα) και απεριοριστα σταθερα. προσφορα απο 13888 απο κοπελιτσα που μου ειπε και αμεεεε ¨) και τις λεω το 49.50 τελικη τιμη με 480 προς κινητα που εχετε στο σαιτ?(παλι για 100mbs) ε μου λεει θα μιλησεις με το σαιτ,ισως καποια προσφορα εκει,Ευχαριστω καληνυχτα.Δε ξερουν τι τους γινεται..


Έμαθα γι'αυτο. Όσοι πελάτες έχουν το 50L δεν μπορούν να το αποκτήσουν γιατί είναι προσφορά για υφιστάμενους πελάτες συγκεκριμένων πακέτων (ίσως τύπου XL) όπως επίσης και για νέους πελάτες. Επειδή το ρώτησα ειδικά να σας πω ότι εάν κάποιος πονηρός (όπως εγώ που ρώτησα) προσπαθήσει να το αγοράσει από την ιστοσελίδα στο τέλος θα του το απορρίψει το σύστημα αφού κάνει κάποιον έλεγχο. Σχετικά με εμένα τώρα, τελικά μου δίνουν το 100XL στα 56,5€ αυτό σημείωσε ο υπάλληλος από το πρωί και είχε κάνει λάθος στην τιμή που μου έδωσε γιατί είχε πει 52,5€. Ίσως ( ; ) τα 100 & 200 δεν βγαίνουν σε "L" - δυστυχώς δεν το κατάλαβα από την κουβέντα με τον υπάλληλο που είχα.

Σχετικά με την ταχύτητα της σύνδεσης, ο υπάλληλος μου είπε ότι έχουν ένα εργαλείο που τους παρουσιάζει την εικόνα που βλέπουν οι τεχνικοί και με βάση αυτό "βγήκε" η ταχύτητα που είχα αναφέρει στο #1896 μήνυμά μου.

----------


## jkoukos

> σε μια περιοχη που το fiber το ανελαβε η WInd εγω μπορω να εχω fiber απο Forthnet ή με το ζορυ Wind?





> αν δωσει χοντρικη η wind ναι!


Είναι υποχρεωμένη να δώσει. Δεν έχει υποχρέωση η Forthnet να πάρει, αλλά αν το κάνει αυτή θα χάσει.

----------


## SlotKiller

Στο 13888 δινεται κανονικα το 100L & XL στα 45.50 & 49.50 απο προσφατη ανανεωση σε 50αρι με τα 360' κινητα.
Αν ανανεωσω τωρα σε 100 μου ξεκαθαρισε οτι δικαιουμε αργοτερα και τα 59.90 για τα 200.
Το γιατι δεν δινεται διαθεσιμοτητα δεν το γνωριζουν.
Επιβεβαιωσε νεο ρουτερ που σιωπηλα δεχτηκε οτι ειναι το 724 και μετα απο επιμονη μου να μην αλλαξω, "υπ'ευθυνη μου" μπορουσε να προχωρησει την αιτηση χωρις αλλαγη (2i τωρα).



> Σχετικά με την ταχύτητα της σύνδεσης, ο υπάλληλος μου είπε ότι έχουν ένα εργαλείο που τους παρουσιάζει την εικόνα που βλέπουν οι τεχνικοί και με βάση αυτό "βγήκε" η ταχύτητα που είχα αναφέρει στο #1896 μήνυμά μου.


Η ταχυτητα 90-100 που σου ειπαν πιθανολογω οτι ειναι το cap του 10/100 ethernet του 2i.

edit: το επιβεβαιωσαν και απο το τεχνικο τμημα οτι ο λογος της αλλαγης ειναι το ethernet. Μου ειπαν οτι κανει bridge και το 724, ειναι το ιδιο software μου λενε... Αν καποιος ξερει, ας μου πει. Αυτη τη στιγμη εχω 2 router που κανουν κληση pppoe πανω στο i2.

----------


## pankostas

> Στο 13888 δινεται κανονικα το 100L & XL στα 45.50 & 49.50 απο προσφατη ανανεωση σε 50αρι με τα 360' κινητα.
> Αν ανανεωσω τωρα σε 100 μου ξεκαθαρισε οτι δικαιουμε αργοτερα και τα 59.90 για τα 200.
> Το γιατι δεν δινεται διαθεσιμοτητα δεν το γνωριζουν.
> Επιβεβαιωσε νεο ρουτερ που σιωπηλα δεχτηκε οτι ειναι το 724 και μετα απο επιμονη μου να μην αλλαξω, "υπ'ευθυνη μου" μπορουσε να προχωρησει την αιτηση χωρις αλλαγη (2i τωρα).
> 
> Η ταχυτητα 90-100 που σου ειπαν πιθανολογω οτι ειναι το cap του 10/100 ethernet του 2i.
> 
> edit: το επιβεβαιωσαν και το τεχνικο τμημα οτι ο λογος αλλαγης ειναι το ethernet. Μου ειπαν οτι κανει bridge και το 724, ειναι το ιδιο software μου λενε... Αν καποιος ξερει, ας μου πει. Αυτη τη στιγμη εχω 2 router που κανουν κληση pppoe πανω στο i2.


ΆΡΑ αν το 2i έχει θέμα με το Ethernet, δεν είναι καλύτερα να πάρουμε το 724?

----------


## SlotKiller

Αν μεινεις στα 100 δε νομιζω οτι εχεις προβλημα επειδη η μια θηρα του i2 θα σου δινει εως 85-90mbps. Εκτος αν δινει λιγοτερο.
Το μεγιστο της γραμμης πιθανολογω οτι θα μπορει να το δωσει συνδιαστηκα με αλλη θηρα ή wifi.

----------


## stamka

> ΆΡΑ αν το 2i έχει θέμα με το Ethernet, δεν είναι καλύτερα να πάρουμε το 724?


το 724 εχει αλλα θεματα πχ αν εχει πολλες συσκευες πανω, δεν QoS...

----------


## cyberten

> Αν ανανεωσω τωρα σε 100 μου ξεκαθαρισε οτι δικαιουμε αργοτερα και τα 59.90 για τα 200.
> Το γιατι δεν δινεται διαθεσιμοτητα δεν το γνωριζουν.


 Αυτό μου είχαν υποσχεθεί παλαιότερα και εμένα όταν είχα ζητήσει το 30άρι αλλά μετά από 3 χρόνια που υπήρχε διαθεσιμότητα για το 50αρι δεν μου το έδωσαν στην τιμή της ιστοσελίδας. 




> Επιβεβαιωσε νεο ρουτερ που σιωπηλα δεχτηκε οτι ειναι το 724 και μετα απο επιμονη μου να μην αλλαξω, "υπ'ευθυνη μου" μπορουσε να προχωρησει την αιτηση χωρις αλλαγη (2i τωρα).
> 
> Η ταχυτητα 90-100 που σου ειπαν πιθανολογω οτι ειναι το cap του 10/100 ethernet του 2i.
> 
> edit: το επιβεβαιωσαν και απο το τεχνικο τμημα οτι ο λογος της αλλαγης ειναι το ethernet. Μου ειπαν οτι κανει bridge και το 724, ειναι το ιδιο software μου λενε... Αν καποιος ξερει, ας μου πει. Αυτη τη στιγμη εχω 2 router που κανουν κληση pppoe πανω στο i2.


Εμένα και οι δύο υπάλληλοι χτες μου επιβεβαίωσαν ότι επειδή έχω VDSL δεν απαιτείται αλλαγή εξοπλισμού και το Entry 2i είναι ικανό.




> Αν μεινεις στα 100 δε νομιζω οτι εχεις προβλημα επειδη η μια θηρα του i2 θα σου δινει εως 85-90mbps. Εκτος αν δινει λιγοτερο.
> Το μεγιστο της γραμμης πιθανολογω οτι θα μπορει να το δωσει συνδιαστηκα με αλλη θηρα ή wifi.





> το 724 εχει αλλα θεματα πχ αν εχει πολλες συσκευες πανω, δεν QoS...


Προσωπικά ίσως δεν με ενοχλεί η απουσία QoS ωστόσο αυτό που με ενδιαφέρει είναι η αλλαγή του ρούτερ εφόσον απαιτείται. Τούτο γιατί αν βρεθώ με σύνδεση πάνω 90Mbps αλλά στην έξοδο του ρουτερ λαμβάνω λιγότερα θα εκνευριστώ.

Μόλις μίλησα με Τ.Υ. για να ρωτήσω για το ρούτερ αυτά που συζητάμε. Ο υπάλληλος με ενημέρωσε ότι το Entry 2i είναι για την 100αρα και όχι για την 200αρα και παρόλο που τον πίεσα να μου δώσει το ρουτερ για τη 200αρα γιατί θα αναβαθμίσω μόλις είναι εφικτό μου απάντησε ότι δεν μπορεί από τώρα να το κάνει (δεν υπάρχει διαθεσιμότητα στην περιοχή μου για τα 200Mbps ακόμα) γιατί δεν υπάρχει συμβατότητα μεταξύ τους δλδ. ο ρουτερ για τα 200Mbps δεν "παίζει" στην 100αρα σύνδεση και το αντίστροφο.

----------


## ATG

> Εάν εννοείς Fiber τα πακέτα της Wind.. θα περιμένεις να δεις τι θα δώσει η Forthnet και ανάλογα βάζεις..
> 
> αλλά εάν εννοείς FTTH - οπτική στο σπίτι.. μόνο όταν και όπου δώσει η Wind..


Μπορεις να εχεις Forthnet
Η Forthnet θα αγοράσει χονδρικη απο Wind.

----------


## stamka

> Προσωπικά ίσως δεν με ενοχλεί η απουσία QoS ωστόσο αυτό που με ενδιαφέρει είναι η αλλαγή του ρούτερ εφόσον απαιτείται. Τούτο γιατί αν βρεθώ με σύνδεση πάνω 90Mbps αλλά στην έξοδο του ρουτερ λαμβάνω λιγότερα θα εκνευριστώ.
> .


μαλλον δεν εχεις voip (ακομα) ουτε 5,6 συσκευες συνδεδεμενες

----------


## Andreaslar

> Αυτό μου είχα*ν υποσχεθεί* παλαιότερα και εμένα όταν είχα ζητήσει το 30άρι αλλά *μετά από 3 χρόνια* που υπήρχε διαθεσιμότητα για το 50αρι δεν μου το έδωσαν στην τιμή της ιστοσελίδας.




Off Topic


		Πες μας ότι μας τρολάρεις και ότι πραγματικά περίμενες να τηρήσουν μια υπόσχεση που σου έδωσαν 3 χρόνια πριν...

----------


## SlotKiller

> Αυτό μου είχαν υποσχεθεί παλαιότερα και εμένα όταν είχα ζητήσει το 30άρι αλλά μετά από 3 χρόνια που υπήρχε διαθεσιμότητα για το 50αρι δεν μου το έδωσαν στην τιμή της ιστοσελίδας. 
> 
> 
> 
> Εμένα και οι δύο υπάλληλοι χτες μου επιβεβαίωσαν ότι επειδή έχω VDSL δεν απαιτείται αλλαγή εξοπλισμού και το Entry 2i είναι ικανό.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Απο καποια speedtest που εχουν σηκωσει με 100αρια βλεπω down 91,xx. Οποτε αν δινει τοσα σε καθε θηρα, ποσο παραπανω θελεις? Γιατι να μπαινεις σε ιστορια να μπλεκεις με το 724 που δεν εχει καλη φημη απ οσο διαβαζω?
Τωρα για τα 200... εγω καταλαβαινω οτι δεν υπαρχει εξοπλισμος σημερα που να παιζει στα 200. Υποθετω οτι περιμενουν νεο εξοπλισμο. Γι αυτο δηθεν δεν υποστηριζεται το 200 "στην περιοχη σας", αλλα κατα τα αλλα εμπορικα δινεται!

Αυτος ειναι και ο λογος που δεν εχω παραγγειλει το 100 ακομα, γιατι το 20up το καλοβλεπω.. (cold storage cloud backup...in mind!)

----------


## cyberten

> μαλλον δεν εχεις voip (ακομα) ουτε 5,6 συσκευες συνδεδεμενες


Όχι, έχω...αλλά δεν είδα το λόγο να το ρυθμίσω γιατί το δίκτυό μου ακόμα "πετάει"...




> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Πες μας ότι μας τρολάρεις και ότι πραγματικά περίμενες να τηρήσουν μια υπόσχεση που σου έδωσαν 3 χρόνια πριν...


Δεν τρολάρω κανέναν ωστόσο αμέλησα (γιατί το ξέχασα) να επισημάνω ότι λίγο πριν τη λήξη του συμβολαίου της πρώτης διετίας με κάλεσαν από Τ.Υ. για ανανέωση και μου το επιβεβαίωσαν ότι θα ισχύσει η τιμή ιστοσελίδας όταν και αν υπάρξει διαθεσιμότητα (on tape αυτά λόγω καταγραφής από μεριάς τους για την ανανέωση του συμβολαίου). Φρούδες ελπίδες θα μου πεις... :Whistle:

----------


## Cassiel

> σου ειπαν ποτε θα συνδεθεις?


Χθες έβαλαν την γραμμή και σήμερα και καλά μου λένε θα μπει το νετ στα 50

- - - Updated - - -




> πήρα να κάνω την αίτηση 50αρας 100αρα. Μου είπε οτι μόλις σας ενεργοποιηθει η 50αρα εχω βαλει αιτημα 100αρας και θα κάνει 1-10 μέρες. Επίσης μου είπε οτι το speedport entry 2i δεν κάνει για την 100αρα και θα μου στείλουν καινούριο με courier. Δεν μου ειπε ποιο! Επειδη μου λέει είμαι πάνω στην φορητοτητα θα κρατήσει την τιμη για νέους συνδρομητές!


Ωχ καταλαβά θέλει και άλλη διαδικασία πάλι ουφ

----------


## leas

Ενεργοποιήθηκε σήμερα η γραμμή! :Worthy:  Μετά από 35 μέρες υπομονής!

----------


## fearhome21

> Ενεργοποιήθηκε σήμερα η γραμμή! Μετά από 35 μέρες υπομονής!


Κάνα speedtest σε Hyperhosting η κατέβασε τίποτα να δούμε *actual speed*, καλορύζικη btw!.

----------


## Zarko

> Ενεργοποιήθηκε σήμερα η γραμμή! Μετά από 35 μέρες υπομονής!


Πρέπει να είσαι το πρώτο μέλος του φόρουμ που ενεργοποιήθηκε η σύνδεσή του σε VDSL από καμπίνα στην Αλυσίδα, μπράβο, και καλορίζικη η γραμμούλα.  :Smile: 

Βάλε το μήνυμα και στο θέμα της Αλυσίδας, για να πάρουμε κουράγιο και οι υπόλοιποι, που δεν έχουν πάρει καν ρεύμα οι καμπίνες μας ακόμα...  :Sad:

----------


## dimitri_ns

> Πρέπει να είσαι το πρώτο μέλος του φόρουμ που ενεργοποιήθηκε η σύνδεσή του σε VDSL από καμπίνα στην Αλυσίδα, μπράβο, και καλορίζικη η γραμμούλα. 
> 
> Βάλε το μήνυμα και στο θέμα της Αλυσίδας, για να πάρουμε κουράγιο και οι υπόλοιποι, που δεν έχουν πάρει καν ρεύμα οι καμπίνες μας ακόμα...




Off Topic


		Θυμάμαι την χαρά μου όταν κόλλησα στα 30, από ΑΚ από cyta, όταν ο ΟΤΕ δεν έδινε vdsl. Από τότε ανατωτιέμαι πως ζούσα πριν   :Razz:

----------


## anderm

> Πρέπει να είσαι το πρώτο μέλος του φόρουμ που ενεργοποιήθηκε η σύνδεσή του σε VDSL από καμπίνα στην Αλυσίδα, μπράβο, και καλορίζικη η γραμμούλα. 
> 
> Βάλε το μήνυμα και στο θέμα της Αλυσίδας, για να πάρουμε κουράγιο και οι υπόλοιποι, που δεν έχουν πάρει καν ρεύμα οι καμπίνες μας ακόμα...


Η Αλυσιδα εχει ενεργοποιημενες καμπινες παρτε το 13888 να σας πουν  :Smile:

----------


## emeliss

Off Topic





> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Θυμάμαι την χαρά μου όταν κόλλησα στα 30, από ΑΚ από cyta, όταν ο ΟΤΕ δεν έδινε vdsl. Από τότε ανατωτιέμαι πως ζούσα πριν


Όταν είχαν βάλει προσωρινά μέτρα και του απαγόρευαν να δώσει υπηρεσίες VDSL. Έτος 2011.

----------


## Pokas

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 
> Όταν είχαν βάλει προσωρινά μέτρα και του απαγόρευαν να δώσει υπηρεσίες VDSL. Έτος 2011.


χαχαχααχαχα (θεούλης!)

----------


## Zarko

> Η Αλυσιδα εχει ενεργοποιημενες καμπινες παρτε το 13888 να σας πουν



Εννοείται ότι κάποιες καμπίνες στην Αλυσίδα έχουν ενεργοποιηθεί τις τελευταίες 30-40 μέρες και κάποιος κόσμος θα έχει ήδη συνδεθεί σε VDSL, εγώ ο ίδιος έγραψα π.χ. για την καμπίνα 313 πριν ενάμισι μήνα περίπου. 

Ο φίλος leas όμως, είναι το *πρώτο μέλος του φόρουμ* που έγραψε ότι ενεργοποιήθηκε η γραμμή του σε VDSL από καμπίνα στην Αλυσίδα. Άλλα δύο μέλη έχουν γράψει στο θέμα της Αλυσίδας ότι έχουν κάνει αιτήσεις εδώ και αρκετό καιρό, αλλά οι γραμμές τους όμως δεν έχουν ενεργοποιηθεί ακόμα...

----------


## leas

> Πρέπει να είσαι το πρώτο μέλος του φόρουμ που ενεργοποιήθηκε η σύνδεσή του σε VDSL από καμπίνα στην Αλυσίδα, μπράβο, και καλορίζικη η γραμμούλα. 
> 
> Βάλε το μήνυμα και στο θέμα της Αλυσίδας, για να πάρουμε κουράγιο και οι υπόλοιποι, που δεν έχουν πάρει καν ρεύμα οι καμπίνες μας ακόμα...


Wind είναι η γραμμή. Μόνο αυτή δίνει vdsl vectoring στη γειτονιά μου.  Ανηκουν στην αλυσίδα αυτές οι καμπίνες του ΟΤΕ; Είναι 2 χλμ απόσταση η Αλυσίδα. 

Θα κάνω και speedtest αργότερα. Έκανα ένα πρόχειρο με το ookla και έβγαλε 46.5 4.19. Δεν πρόλαβα να δω αλλα.

----------


## Zarko

> Wind είναι η γραμμή. Μόνο αυτή δίνει vdsl vectoring στη γειτονιά μου.  Ανηκουν στην αλυσίδα αυτές οι καμπίνες του ΟΤΕ; Είναι 2 χλμ απόσταση η Αλυσίδα.


Χμμμ, κάτι περίεργο παίζει εδώ, την Αλυσίδα την έχει αναλάβει στο 80% των καμπινών η Cosmote, και το υπόλοιπο 20% των καμπινών ήταν στη τρίτη φάση ανάθεσης, οπότε μάλλον δεν πρέπει να παίρνεις γραμμή από καμπίνα της Αλυσίδας...  :Thinking:

----------


## Pokas

> Χμμμ, κάτι περίεργο παίζει εδώ, την Αλυσίδα την έχει αναλάβει στο 80% των καμπινών η Cosmote, και το υπόλοιπο 20% των καμπινών ήταν στη τρίτη φάση ανάθεσης, οπότε μάλλον δεν πρέπει να παίρνεις γραμμή από καμπίνα της Αλυσίδας...


 αν ενεργοποιήθηκε η καμπίνα απο ΟΤΕ τότε παίρνει χονδρική η wind, αλλά είναι δυνατόν να μην δίνει ο ΟΤΕ και να δίνει η Wind απο την ίδια καμπίνα;

----------


## leas

> αν ενεργοποιήθηκε η καμπίνα απο ΟΤΕ τότε παίρνει χονδρική η wind, αλλά είναι δυνατόν να μην δίνει ο ΟΤΕ και να δίνει η Wind απο την ίδια καμπίνα;


Στον Cosmote δεν ήξεραν αν εχω vdsl! Έπρεπε να κάνω πρώτα αίτηση για adsl και μετά να το κάνουν vdsl vectoring αν έχει. Ο,τι να ναι!

----------


## Pokas

> Στον Cosmote δεν ήξεραν αν εχω vdsl! Έπρεπε να κάνω πρώτα αίτηση για adsl και μετά να το κάνουν vdsl vectoring αν έχει. Ο,τι να ναι!


οτι να ναι όντως

----------


## cyberten

Μου ήρθε μήνυμα για αποστολή εξοπλισμού την 24/11 παρόλο που τηλεφωνικά 3 υπάλληλοι μου είχαν πει ότι δεν απαιτείται κάτι τέτοιο  :ROFL:

----------


## ThReSh

> Μου ήρθε μήνυμα για αποστολή εξοπλισμού την 24/11 παρόλο που τηλεφωνικά 3 υπάλληλοι μου είχαν πει ότι δεν απαιτείται κάτι τέτοιο


Καλά έχει να γίνει της παραπληροφόρησης στην ΤΥ του εκάστοτε παρόχου.

Ήδη έχουν αρχίσει να εμφανίζονται topics με χρήστες VDSL που ξαφνικά συγχρονίζουν στα 10Mbps κι η ΤΥ δεν γνωρίζει να τους πει ότι πρέπει να ενεργοποιήσουν το G.Vector στα VDSL Routers τους...


Το να σου λένε ότι δεν απαιτείται αποστολή νέου εξοπλισμού και τελικά να σου στέλνουν ευτυχώς είναι ασήμαντο

----------


## slalom

> Στον Cosmote δεν ήξεραν αν εχω vdsl! Έπρεπε να κάνω πρώτα αίτηση για adsl και μετά να το κάνουν vdsl vectoring αν έχει. Ο,τι να ναι!


Μα δεν εχεις vectoring

----------


## leas

VDSL2 (Vectoring) γράφει το router στο status. Εβαλα να παίξει Netflix Stranger Things σε HDR και τα παίζει μια χαρά. Θα βρω να κατεβάσω και καμία ταινία να δω ταχύτητα.

----------


## slalom

G993.5 ειναι το vectoring

----------


## africa

> G993.5 ειναι το vectoring


Δεν είμαι σίγουρος για αυτό, τόσα παιδιά μας έστειλαν screenshot με *100άρες* και παίζουν με G993.2 του speedport 2i.
Δεν έχουν Vectoring αυτοί?

----------


## Collective_Soul

> Δεν είμαι σίγουρος για αυτό, τόσα παιδιά μας έστειλαν screenshot με *100άρες* και παίζουν με G993.2 του speedport 2i.
> Δεν έχουν Vectoring αυτοί?


Ναι εχεις δικιο ...δες σε εμενα

LinkEncap G.993.2_Annex_K_PTM
Modulation Type VDSL2(Vectoring)
Actual Rate(Up/Down) 4996/49998 kbps
Attainable Rate(Up/Down) 19219/93412 kbps

----------


## pankostas

Μόλις έγραψα σε αλλο θεμα το κατωτερω:

"Έκανα σύγκριση με το 50αρι που είχα πριν, και είδα ότι έχουν ρίξει το SNR από 32 που ειχα, σε 17 τώρα! Άρα γι'αυτό ανέβασαν την ταχύτητα.
Και το linkencap είναι G993.2 , ενω αναφετεται οτι το vectoring εχει 993.5.
Οπότε πιστεύω ότι το vectoring ακόμα ΔΕΝ ΕΝΕΡΓΟΠΟΙΉΘΗΚΕ. Γι αυτό δεν δίνουν ακόμα 200αρια.
Θα δείξει ο χρόνος."

Και αυτό γιατί , ξε-τικαρα το vectoring, και η ταχύτητα μου παραμένει το ίδιο 100

----------


## fearhome21

> Μόλις έγραψα σε αλλο θεμα το κατωτερω:
> 
> "Έκανα σύγκριση με το 50αρι που είχα πριν, και είδα ότι έχουν ρίξει το SNR από 32 που ειχα, σε 17 τώρα! Άρα γι'αυτό ανέβασαν την ταχύτητα.
> Και το linkencap είναι G993.2 , ενω αναφετεται οτι το vectoring εχει 993.5.
> Οπότε πιστεύω ότι το vectoring ακόμα ΔΕΝ ΕΝΕΡΓΟΠΟΙΉΘΗΚΕ. Γι αυτό δεν δίνουν ακόμα 200αρια.
> Θα δείξει ο χρόνος."
> 
> Και αυτό γιατί , ξε-τικαρα το vectoring, και η ταχύτητα μου παραμένει το ίδιο 100


Κάτι συμβαίνει εδώ αδερφέ, εγώ σήμερα ενεργοποιήθικα στην 100άρα, και είμαι με 69.000 από τότε που έγινε, είδα τι έγραψες και πήγα και έβγαλα το Vectoring από το modulation, τώρα είμαι στα 
Actual Rate(Up/Down) 10000/86456 kbps 
Attainable Rate(Up/Down) 42980/87920 kbps 
Noise Margin(Up/Down) 30.2/9.2 dB

Η καμπίνα μου είναι στα 195 μέτρα ακρίβως, μου το είπε τεχνικός από 13888, οπότε δεν δικαιολογείτε αυτή η ταχήτητα και το γιατί έπεσε το attainaible που είχα στα 129Mbps πριν την ενεργοποίηση.

----------


## iakoboss7

εχετε κολλησει ολοι με το "attainable" ενα θεωρητικο νουμερο που βγαζει μπακαλιστα (για να μην πω στην τυχη) το μοντεμ...

σαφως και δεν σημαινει απολυτως τιποτα και κακος υπαρχει κιολα γιατι απο οτι φαινεται δημιουργει λαθος εντυπωσεις.

----------


## pankostas

> Κάτι συμβαίνει εδώ αδερφέ, εγώ σήμερα ενεργοποιήθικα στην 100άρα, και είμαι με 69.000 από τότε που έγινε, είδα τι έγραψες και πήγα και έβγαλα το Vectoring από το modulation, τώρα είμαι στα 
> Actual Rate(Up/Down) 10000/86456 kbps 
> Attainable Rate(Up/Down) 42980/87920 kbps 
> Noise Margin(Up/Down) 30.2/9.2 dB
> 
> Η καμπίνα μου είναι στα 195 μέτρα ακρίβως, μου το είπε τεχνικός από 13888, οπότε δεν δικαιολογείτε αυτή η ταχήτητα και το γιατί έπεσε το attainaible που είχα στα 129Mbps πριν την ενεργοποίηση.


Αφού ανέβηκες λίγο μια χαρά! Πιστεύω σε λίγες μέρες θα έχεις τις ταχύτητες που πρέπει! Πιθανόν η μετάβαση , να μην είναι τόσο απλή, όσο νομίζουμε. Μπορει να μην γινεται αμεσα σε ολες τις καμπινες.Θα δείξει.... Υπομονη...

----------


## nikos.f1

Λογικά κάπως έτσι πρέπει να είναι το vectoring όταν θα ολοκληρωθεί.
Η φωτο είναι από μέλος του φόρουμ,σε άλλο θέμα.

----------


## fearhome21

> Λογικά κάπως έτσι πρέπει να είναι το vectoring όταν θα ολοκληρωθεί.
> Η φωτο είναι από μέλος του φόρουμ,σε άλλο θέμα.


40άρι Upload? τι φάση?

----------


## pankostas

> 40άρι Upload? τι φάση?


Και down 120!

----------


## adiS

είναι από Ελλάδα αυτό το screenshot?(κάποιο πιλοτικό πχ)

----------


## D_J_V

standard πιλοτικό ήταν/είναι ...

----------


## SfH

Προσωπικά, χωρίς να έχω ιδιαίτερες γνώσεις για τη συγκεκριμένη τεχνολογία και με μεγάλη πιθανότητα να κάνω λάθος, θεωρώ ότι είναι photoshop. Το link encapsulation δεν έχει λόγο να αναφέρει g.993.5 καθώς είναι PTM και το PTM ορίζεται στο g.993.2 annex K . Δε βλέπω λόγο να έχει να κάνει με το vectoring, ενώ δε βρίσκω καν annex Y στο g.993.5. Annex Y υπάρχει στο g.993.2 αλλά δεν αφορά το encapsulation.

----------


## adiS

στο πιλοτικό πάντως όταν ξεκίνησε είχε 993.2 annex K.

https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...%8C-Vectoring)

σε οποιοδήποτε screenshot αυτές τις μέρες δεν έχω δει 993.5 πάντως

-=edit=-
εντομεταξύ στο speedport δεν φαίνεται να υποστιρίζει 993.5 αυτό το screenshot είναι από μενου του speedport. Περίεργο

----------


## jkoukos

Το 993.2 είναι το VDSL2.
To 993.5 είναι το Vectoring. Αυτό είναι ένα πρωτόκολλο που δουλεύει πάνω στο VDSL2 και όχι μόνο του. Χοντρικά είναι μια έξτρα υπηρεσία που μπορεί αν θέλεις να την απενεργοποιήσεις, χάνοντας τα όποια οφέλη προσφέρει.
Και τα 2 Speedport υποστηρίζουν το Vectoring.

----------


## GeorgeH

> Το 993.2 είναι το VDSL2.
> To 993.5 είναι το Vectoring. Αυτό είναι ένα πρωτόκολλο που δουλεύει πάνω στο VDSL2 και όχι μόνο του. Χοντρικά είναι μια έξτρα υπηρεσία που μπορεί αν θέλεις να την απενεργοποιήσεις, χάνοντας τα όποια οφέλη προσφέρει.
> Και τα 2 Speedport υποστηρίζουν το Vectoring.


Συνεπώς η φωτό στο μενού του Speedport με G.993.5. Annex Y αντί για G.993.2 Annex K δε φαίνεται να είναι αληθινή

----------


## jkoukos

Δεν λέω αυτό, καθώς δεν γνωρίζω αν η ένδειξη αυτή παρουσιάζεται αυτόματα από το σύστημα ή είναι επιλογή εμφάνισης από τον πάροχο. Η αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν υπάρχει Annex Y στο G.993.5 αλλά στο G.993.2.




> There are four levels of VDSL modem vectoring capability:
> *Full vector-capable CPE:* VDSL modems that fully comply with G.993.5 standards. This type of CPE allows full vectoring gain in both upstream and downstream directions.
> *Full Vector-friendly CPE:* VDSL modems that comply with G.993.2 Annex Y standards. While these types of modems receive little benefit from vectoring, they do allows a reduction in crosstalk in upstream and downstream direction. This enables full vectoring capable lines to benefit from noise reduction in both downstream and upstream direction.
> *Downstream vector-friendly CPE:* VDSL modems that comply with G.993.2 Annex X standards. While these types of modems receive little benefit from vectoring, they do allows a reduction in crosstalk in downstream direction only. This enables full vectoringcapable lines to benefit from noise reduction, but only in downstream direction.
> *Legacy VDSL2 CPE:* VDSL modems that do not support G.993.5, G.993.2 Annex Y or Annex X standards. While these legacy CPE lines will not benefit from any vectoring gain, nor do they allow a reduction in electrical noise.





> Luckily, most of the existing VDSL2 CPEs in the field can be software upgraded to support vectoring, or to be at least “vectoring-friendly”. The latter has recently been defined by the ITU in *Annexes X and Y* of the VDSL2 standard (G.993.2) and allows the crosstalk from the legacy line into the neighboring vectored lines to still be measured.
> *Annex X* defines requirements for downstream friendliness such that the crosstalk from the legacy line into the neighboring vectored lines can be estimated and cancelled in downstream direction only.
> *Annex Y* defines requirements for full friendliness, allowing estimation of crosstalk from the legacy line into the neighboring vectored lines in up- and downstream direction. In principle, ‘friendly’ customers do not benefit from vectoring gains but their equipment no longer impairs vectoring for subscribers who are paying for this enhancement.

----------


## africa

Το Speedport Entry 2i σε ποια κατηγορία ανήκει? 

1) Full vector-capable CPE
2) Full Vector-friendly CPE
3) Downstream vector-friendly CPE
4) Legacy VDSL2 CPE

----------


## fearhome21

Παλικάρια αν η καμπίνα έχει ενεργοποιημένο Vectoring και υπάρχει 1 συνδρομήτης ο οποιός έχει μη συμβατό εξοπλισμό, μας χαλάει τις γραμμές έτσι? υποψιάζομαι αυτό.

----------


## sdikr

> Παλικάρια αν η καμπίνα έχει ενεργοποιημένο Vectoring και υπάρχει 1 συνδρομήτης ο οποιός έχει μη συμβατό εξοπλισμό, μας χαλάει τις γραμμές έτσι? υποψιάζομαι αυτό.


Όχι απλά δεν θα έχει συγχρονισμό  :Wink: 

(εφόσον παίρνει απο καμπίνα,  το dslam της καμπίνας δουλεύει μόνο με εξοπλισμό που υποστηρίζει το vectoring )

----------


## jkoukos

> Το Speedport Entry 2i σε ποια κατηγορία ανήκει?


Στην 1η (όπως και το 724), Full vector-capable CPE.

----------


## uncharted

> Όχι απλά δεν θα έχει συγχρονισμό 
> 
> (εφόσον παίρνει απο καμπίνα,  το dslam της καμπίνας δουλεύει μόνο με εξοπλισμό που υποστηρίζει το vectoring )


Καποιος ειχε γραψει οτι οι non-vectoring πελατες σε KV κλειδωνουν σε profile 14/1... δεν τους κοβουν την υπηρεσια.

----------


## netcon

> Όχι απλά δεν θα έχει συγχρονισμό


Είναι σίγουρο αυτό; 
Διότι νομίζω πως αν ένας συνδρομητής δεν έχει συμβατό εξοπλισμό για Vectoring τότε δημιουργεί πρόβλημα σε όλες τις υπόλοιπες γραμμές. Πρέπει να έχουν ενεργοποιήσει όλοι τη σχετική επιλογή για να λειτουργεί σωστά.

----------


## Cassiel

Σε μένα μου τα έχουν κάνει μαύρο χάλι. Έκοψε η Forthnet τα πάντα που είχαμε την Πέμπτη και πήρε ο τεχνικός του ΟΤΕ την ίδια μέρα να κλείσουμε ραντεβού λέει για την γραμμή. Μόνο που το router δεν είχε έρθει και ήρθε την επόμενη μέρα, οπότε μας είπε Πέμπτη θα κανονίσουμε νέο ραντεβού από εβδομάδα. Περιμένουμε 2 μέρες, γραμμή ανύπαρκτη, τεχνικός ανύπαρκτος, παίρνουμε τηλέφωνο στον ΟΤΕ και όλο "το σημείωσαν" και ενέργειες μηδέν. Παραμύθια ότι "το φτιάχνουν και θα έρθει μόνο του και δεν χρειάζεται τεχνικός να έρθει σπίτι, απλά το βάζεις και λειτουργεί". Πήραμε και στην Forthnet γιατί μας είπε ο ΟΤΕ δεν έπρεπε να το κόψουν ως να γίνει η αλλαγή. Και έχουμε ΜΟΝΟ τηλέφωνο από Σάββατο χωρίς πρόσβαση στο internet ούτε με forthnet ούτε με OTE γιατί κανένα από τα 2 routers δεν βλέπει καμιά γραμμή. Επίσης δεν ξέρουμε ποιανου είναι πλέον η τηλεφωνική γραμμή, αν δηλαδή την επανασύνδεσε η Fortnet ή αν ο ΟΤΕ έβαλε την δική του. Ο μεν λέει το ένα ο άλλος το άλλο. Τετάρτη σήμερα μπουχτησα και πήγα στο κατάστημα εδώ της Κατερίνης και μου λέει ο ένας το ένα και ο άλλος το άλλο, και ότι και καλά "θα με πάρουν για ραντεβού". Το θέμα είναι μια εβδομάδα μετά δεν ξέρουν τι τους γίνεται όλους, ποιος μας έχει την τηλεφωνικη γραμμή και αν και γιατί χρειάζεται τεχνικός. Επίσης μου είπαν ότι εδώ οι 100άρες από "αύριο ξεκινάνε" και εφόσον μπει η 50αρα που περιμενω τότε να πάω να μου πουν τι και πως. Το θέμα είναι ότι θέλω την προσφορα των 45,50 για νεες γραμμές οπότε θα πάρω καπάκι τηλέφωνο στο κέντρο όταν επιτέλους τους φωτίσει και μου βάλουν την 50αρα. Με έχουν καταστρέψει χωρις νετ.

----------


## adiS

jkoukos σύμφωνα με αυτό που γράφεις, καταλαβαίνω ότι το speedport i2 επειδή δουλεύει σε 993.2(εφόσον είναι σωστή αυτή η ένδειξη) έχει μικρό όφελος από το vectoring.

Ίσως για αυτό σε όλους που έβαλαν 100Mbps να θέλουν να δώσουν το 724, υποστηρίζει αυτό 993.5?

----------


## fearhome21

> Καποιος ειχε γραψει οτι οι non-vectoring πελατες σε KV κλειδωνουν σε profile 14/1... δεν τους κοβουν την υπηρεσια.


Αυτό μπορώ να το κάνω confirm *μέχρι ένα σημείο*, όταν είχα την 50άρα και έβγαζα το vectoring με έβαζε σε 14/1, τώρα που με βάλαν σε 100άρα και να βγάλω το vectoring δεν αλλάζει τίποτα, έκανα και factory reset για δοκίμες αλλά τα ίδια, αναμένω το speedport 724 την παράσκευη μπάς και πιάσω τα 100.

edit: πανάκριβο το speedport 724 μου το βγάζει σε 98 ευρώ στο amazon.de και 140 ευρώ σε κάτι αλλά site, θα είναι δυνατό πιστέυω.

----------


## jkoukos

> Είναι σίγουρο αυτό; 
> Διότι νομίζω πως αν ένας συνδρομητής δεν έχει συμβατό εξοπλισμό για Vectoring τότε δημιουργεί πρόβλημα σε όλες τις υπόλοιπες γραμμές. Πρέπει να έχουν ενεργοποιήσει όλοι τη σχετική επιλογή για να λειτουργεί σωστά.


Αν ο χρήστης δεν χρησιμοποιεί συμβατό εξοπλισμό, τότε θα υπάρχει υποχρεωτικά (εκ του κανονισμού) από τον πάροχο μείωση στον συγχρονισμό έως και διακοπή της υπηρεσίας, μέχρι να συμμορφωθεί.
Αναφέρεται στον νέο κανονισμό και ισχύει και σε άλλες χώρες.



> Δεδομένου ότι η χρήση μη συμβατού τερματικού εξοπλισμού δύναται να επηρεάζει δυσμενώς την ποιότητα των παρεχόμενων υπηρεσιών σε άλλους χρήστες ο ΟΤΕ λαμβάνει προληπτικά μέτρα για την αντιμετώπιση των περιπτώσεων αυτών. Ο ΠΑΡΟΧΟΣ οφείλει να λαμβάνει κάθε δυνατό μέτρο και να ενημερώνει τους τελικούς χρήστες ώστε να χρησιμοποιούν συμβατό εξοπλισμό.
> 
> Ειδικότερα, σε περίπτωση που ο ΟΤΕ διαπιστώσει μέσω των συστημάτων εποπτείας δικτύου ότι ένας Τελικός Χρήστης έχει μη συμβατό εξοπλισμό τότε δύναται, χωρίς άλλη ενημέρωση, *να υποβαθμίζει ή/και να διακόπτει την υπηρεσία* του Τελικού Χρήστη μέχρι αυτός να αντικαταστήσει τον εξοπλισμό με άλλον συμβατό.
> 
> Σε περίπτωση αναγγελίας βλάβης λόγω μη συμβατού εξοπλισμού θα κλείνει με υπαιτιότητα του ΠΑΡΟΧΟΥ.





> It is *prohibited* to connect a device to a VDSL2 phone socket which has not passed BT's MCT (Modem Conformance Testing for SIN498). BT will be using OAM loopback to perform diagnostics on FTTC service and identify the CPE connected. Detection of unauthorised CPE may result in the following:
> 
> • Request for removal of unauthorised CPE
> • *Limitation or disconnection of Service*
> • Lack of support when troubleshooting faults
> • Abortive visit charges or SFI Customer Misoperation charges when engineers find unauthorised equipment on site.
> 
> In addition, the usage of equipment which does not comply with the SIN 498 ANFP or interferes with other subscriber's service *may result in the service being terminated*."


- - - Updated - - -




> jkoukos σύμφωνα με αυτό που γράφεις, καταλαβαίνω ότι το speedport i2 επειδή δουλεύει σε 993.2(εφόσον είναι σωστή αυτή η ένδειξη) έχει μικρό όφελος από το vectoring.
> 
> Ίσως για αυτό σε όλους που έβαλαν 100Mbps να θέλουν να δώσουν το 724, υποστηρίζει αυτό 993.5?


Και το Entry 2i υποστηρίζει vectoring. Ο λόγος που αλλάζουν σε 724 είναι άλλος (άγνωστος ακόμη).
Η μόνη διαφορά σχετική με αυτό το θέμα είναι ότι το 724 έχει Gigabit θύρες, άρα υποστηρίζει μεγαλύτερες ταχύτητες από τα 100Mbps που μπορεί το 2i.

----------


## netcon

> Αν ο χρήστης δεν χρησιμοποιεί συμβατό εξοπλισμό, τότε θα υπάρχει υποχρεωτικά (εκ του κανονισμού) από τον πάροχο μείωση στον συγχρονισμό έως και διακοπή της υπηρεσίας, μέχρι να συμμορφωθεί.
> Αναφέρεται στον νέο κανονισμό και ισχύει και σε άλλες χώρες.


Δε το γνώριζα, ευχαριστώ για την ενημέρωση :One thumb up: 

Πολύ σωστή απόφαση. Διότι αλλιώς ο καθένας θα χρησιμοποιούσε ό,τι να' ναι εξοπλισμό και προφανώς χωρίς τις κατάλληλες ρυθμίσεις και θα επηρεάζονταν όλοι οι υπόλοιποι πελάτες.

----------


## adiS

ναι το καταλαβαίνω ότι υποστηρίζει, απλώς το 993.2 με  vectoring δεν έχει τα ίδια αποτελέσματα με το 993.5 με vectoring.

Τουλάχιστον έτσι κατάλαβα με το παρακάτω(αν και μιλάει το annex Y)

_Full vector-capable CPE: VDSL modems that fully comply with G.993.5 standards. This type of CPE allows full vectoring gain in both upstream and downstream directions.
Full Vector-friendly CPE: VDSL modems that comply with G.993.2 Annex Y standards. While these types of modems receive little benefit from vectoring, they do allows a reduction in crosstalk in upstream and downstream direction. This enables full vectoring capable lines to benefit from noise reduction in both downstream and upstream direction._

----------


## jkoukos

Δεν υπάρχει "_993.5 με vectoring_".
Το 993.2 είναι το VDSL2.
To 993.5 είναι το Vectoring. Μόνο του δεν δουλεύει. Απλά δουλεύει έξτρα πάνω στο 993.2 για να έχουμε κάποια οφέλη. Αν το απενεργοποιήσουμε, το 993.2 εξακολουθεί να δουλεύει και απλά χάνουμε τα όποια οφέλη.

Αυτό που λέει είναι ότι υπάρχουν συσκευές που υποστηρίζουν πλήρως και άλλες μερικώς.
Οι πλήρως υποστηρίζουν 993.2 *και* 993.5.
Οι μερικώς μόνο το 993.2, είτε το Annex Χ είτε το Υ αυτού.

----------


## adiS

οκ ευχαριστώ

----------


## fearhome21

Άντε επιτέλους βρήκα άτομο εξύπνο στο 13888 και να γνώριζει την δουλεία του καλά (τεχνικο), μιλήσαμε 22 λέπτα, το κοίταξε πολύ βαθία και με ενημέρωσε ότι το entry 2i δεν έχει πρόβλημα να δίνει 100Mbps, απλά στέλνουμε το w724 για *future proof (200Mbps)* και έχουμε αναβαθμήσει και το firmware ώστε η 100άρα να είναι πιο σταθερή από το entry 2i, όσο για το δικό σου πρόβλημα, είναι σίγουρα πρόβλημα στην καμπίνα μου είπε, η καμπίνα έχει ενεργοποιημένο vectoring άλλα κάτι πάει στραβά, δεν εχώ ακριβής εικόνα εδώ μου λέει, θα έρθουν αύριο τεχνικοί στην καμπίνα για έλενχο.

----------


## cyberten

Ενεργοποιήθηκα. 

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 188528

----------


## GeorgeH

Off Topic


		Οκ πάντως για να επανέλθω η προηγούμενη εικόνα αν δεν είναι πειραγμένη ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ δεν ανταποκρίνεται στην πραγματικότητα τη δική μας

----------


## africa

> ναι το καταλαβαίνω ότι υποστηρίζει, απλώς το 993.2 με  vectoring δεν έχει τα ίδια αποτελέσματα με το 993.5 με vectoring.
> 
> Τουλάχιστον έτσι κατάλαβα με το παρακάτω(αν και μιλάει το annex Y)
> 
> _Full vector-capable CPE: VDSL modems that fully comply with G.993.5 standards. This type of CPE allows full vectoring gain in both upstream and downstream directions.
> Full Vector-friendly CPE: VDSL modems that comply with G.993.2 Annex Y standards. While these types of modems receive little benefit from vectoring, they do allows a reduction in crosstalk in upstream and downstream direction. This enables full vectoring capable lines to benefit from noise reduction in both downstream and upstream direction._





> Άντε επιτέλους βρήκα άτομο εξύπνο στο 13888 και να γνώριζει την δουλεία του καλά (τεχνικο), μιλήσαμε 22 λέπτα, το κοίταξε πολύ βαθία και με ενημέρωσε ότι το entry 2i δεν έχει πρόβλημα να δίνει 100Mbps, απλά στέλνουμε το w724 για *future proof (200Mbps)* και έχουμε αναβαθμήσει και το firmware ώστε η 100άρα να είναι πιο σταθερή από το entry 2i, όσο για το δικό σου πρόβλημα, είναι σίγουρα πρόβλημα στην καμπίνα μου είπε, η καμπίνα έχει ενεργοποιημένο vectoring άλλα κάτι πάει στραβά, δεν εχώ ακριβής εικόνα εδώ μου λέει, θα έρθουν αύριο τεχνικοί στην καμπίνα για έλενχο.


Μάλιστα. Τελικά *είσαι η όχι σε Vectoring G.993.5* με το 2i?

----------


## AlexTselikas

Μια ερωτηση,το σπιτι των γονιων μου ειναι 2.3κμ μακρια απο το κεντρο και εχουμε ADSL 13mbps.Εχουν βαλει εδω και 2 μηνες περιπου μια καμπινα διπλα μας και βλεπω οτι στο σιτε της κοσμοτε αμα βαλω ενα γειτονικο ξενοδοχειο(επειδη εχει ΟΤΕ,εμεις Βονταφον)βγαζει μονο εως 50.Εφοσων αυτη η καμπινα εφερε το VDSL στην περιοχη μας,δν θα επρεπε να εχει και Vectoring?Για να εχει ταχυτητες εως 50 παει να πει οτι εχει ενεργοποιηθει η καμπινα(αν και στην Βονταφον ακομα δν ειναι διαθεσιμο το VDSL σε μας)

----------


## nikos.f1

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Οκ πάντως για να επανέλθω η προηγούμενη εικόνα αν δεν είναι πειραγμένη ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ δεν ανταποκρίνεται στην πραγματικότητα τη δική μας


Συγνώμη που επανέρχομαι σχετικά με την εικόνα, αλλά υπάρχει σχετική συζήτηση στο υπάρχων θέμα ποστ #1443

----------


## GeorgeH

> Συγνώμη που επανέρχομαι σχετικά με την εικόνα, αλλά υπάρχει σχετική συζήτηση στο υπάρχων θέμα ποστ #1443


Ναι αν και ο καιρός γαρ εγγύς, το συγκεκριμένο επρόκειτο περί δοκιμής και δεν απεικόνιζε την πραγματικότητα.
Όσοι ενεργοποιήθηκαν έως τώρα σε 100αρι πακέτο δεν άλλαξε κάτι από το γνωστό G993.2. 
Ίδομεν.

----------


## tiatrou

> Μάλιστα. Τελικά *είσαι η όχι σε Vectoring G.993.5* με το 2i?


Το speedport πάντως στις επιλογές, έχει μόνο 993.2 και όχι 993.5. Επιπλέον σαν πρόσθετο, έχει να τσεκάρεις την επιλογή vectoring. Οπότε δεν συνδέεται σε 993.5, αλλά σε 993.2, με επιπλέον δυνατότητα vectoring αν θέλουμε.

----------


## jkoukos

Να μην τα ξαναγράφουμε βρε παιδιά. Και τα 2 Speedport υποστηρίζουν κανονικά το Vectoring.
Το 993.5 (vectoring) *είναι* επιπλέον δυνατότητα (πρόσθετο) που δουλεύει στο 993.2 (VDSL2).
Μόνο του το 993.5 *δεν* μπορεί να δουλέψει και *δεν* παρέχει καμία σύνδεση. Το μόνο που κάνει είναι να μειώνει τον θόρυβο από γειτονικές γραμμές που έχουν DSL υπηρεσία.

----------


## Cassiel

Τελικά η επίσκεψη μου στον ΟΤΕ απέδωσε και πριν μια ώρα έχω επιτέλους net με ΟΤΕ στα 50. Από αύριο φεύγει αίτημα για 100άρα, εφόσον όπως είπαν Κατερίνη αύριο θα ξεκινήσουν να τις δίνουν. Άντε να δω πόσο θα πάρει να μου την αναβαθμήσουν. Πάντως η 50άρα πιάνει 45/4.5, με κουτί στα 8 μέτρα οπότε θα έλεγα καλά είναι.

----------


## pankostas

> Τελικά η επίσκεψη μου στον ΟΤΕ απέδωσε και πριν μια ώρα έχω επιτέλους net με ΟΤΕ στα 50. Από αύριο φεύγει αίτημα για 100άρα, εφόσον όπως είπαν Κατερίνη αύριο θα ξεκινήσουν να τις δίνουν. Άντε να δω πόσο θα πάρει να μου την αναβαθμήσουν. Πάντως η 50άρα πιάνει 45/4.5, με κουτί στα 8 μέτρα οπότε θα έλεγα καλά είναι.


Ότι να 'ναι λένε! Όπως βλέπεις εδώ , έχουν δώσει ήδη 100 Κατερίνη!
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...ατερινη

----------


## africa

και με Vectoring εδώ και 3 μήνες? !

----------


## Cassiel

> Ότι να 'ναι λένε! Όπως βλέπεις εδώ , έχουν δώσει ήδη 100 Κατερίνη!
> https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...ατερινη


A καλά θα μας τρελάνουν. Από την άλλη δεν έχει σημασία εφόσον έτσι και αλλιώς χθες μου έβαλαν την 50αρα οπότε ότι και να ισχύει 100αρα πλέον "θα υπάρχει" από σήμερα. Να δω τι θα πουν μεν απο τα κεντρικά, αύριο θα πάρω τηλέφωνο για αίτηση για την 100 L σαν νέα γραμμή στα 45,50. Δεν το κόβω να μας το ρίξουν πιο κάτω.

----------


## panosira

Τελικα αν και μου ειπαν θα στηλουν το w724 στηλαν το το 2i για το προγραμμα των 100Μbs.καλο η κακο δε ξερω.οταν συνδεθω θα σας πω ιδια γραμμη ιδιο προγραμμα( δεν εγινε μεταβαση σε 100) διαφορετκα μοντεμ ΗΑ35-10 και 2i

----------


## africa

Εμένα στα καλά καθούμενα σήμερα (3 ημέρες μετά την αναβάθμισή μου από τα 30 στα 50) και δίχως να έχω δηλώσει κάποια βλάβη, με πήραν τηλέφωνο από το κεντρικό τμήμα των τεχνικών όλης της Ελλάδας (έχουν έδρα στη Χίο) για να κλείσουμε ραντεβού με τεχνικό την τρίτη για να ολοκληρωθεί η αναβάθμιση της 50άρας. Δίχως να έχω δηλώσει πρόβλημα μιας και το modem συγχρόνισε άψογα στα 50 από τη Δευτέρα που έκανα και την αίτηση (εδώ και 3 ημέρες δλδ).
Με πέρασαν για 100άρι? τι στο καλό..

Τους τόνισα πως δεν χρειάζεται να έρθει τεχνικός μιας και η 50άρα δουλεύει μια χαρά αλλά η τύπισσα ήταν ανένδοτη. Τουλάχιστον δεν χρειάζεται να είμαι παρόν στο σπίτι, αν και στο sms γράφει πως θα έρθει τεχνικός στο χώρο μου. Με το στανιό τεχνικός λοιπόν, να κάνει τι? :P

----------


## panosira

Με λιγα λογια γινεται χαμος με αρκετα προβληματα και πολλες περιπτωσεις

----------


## SlotKiller

> Εμένα στα καλά καθούμενα σήμερα (3 ημέρες μετά την αναβάθμισή μου από τα 30 στα 50) και δίχως να έχω δηλώσει κάποια βλάβη, με πήραν τηλέφωνο από το κεντρικό τμήμα των τεχνικών όλης της Ελλάδας (έχουν έδρα στη Χίο) για να κλείσουμε ραντεβού με τεχνικό την τρίτη για να ολοκληρωθεί η αναβάθμιση της 50άρας. Δίχως να έχω δηλώσει πρόβλημα μιας και το modem συγχρόνισε άψογα στα 50 από τη Δευτέρα που έκανα και την αίτηση (εδώ και 3 ημέρες δλδ).
> Με πέρασαν για 100άρι? τι στο καλό..
> 
> Τους τόνισα πως δεν χρειάζεται να έρθει τεχνικός μιας και η 50άρα δουλεύει μια χαρά αλλά η τύπισσα ήταν ανένδοτη. Τουλάχιστον δεν χρειάζεται να είμαι παρόν στο σπίτι, αν και στο sms γράφει πως θα έρθει τεχνικός στο χώρο μου. Με το στανιό τεχνικός λοιπόν, να κάνει τι? :P


Υποθετω οτι δεν εισαι voip. Με αυτο τον τροπο προσπαθούν να γυρισουν τους συνδρομητες σε voip. Θα σου κανουν "αναβαθμιση"!
Οποτε διαλεξε τι θελεις, και διεκδίκησε αυτο που θελεις.

----------


## tiatrou

> Υποθετω οτι δεν εισαι voip. Με αυτο τον τροπο προσπαθούν να γυρισουν τους συνδρομητες σε voip. Θα σου κανουν "αναβαθμιση"!
> Οποτε διαλεξε τι θελεις, και διεκδίκησε αυτο που θελεις.


Δε χρειάζεται τεχνικός να έρθει σπίτι για να το γυρίσει σε VoIP. Εμένα πριν 1,5 χρόνο, απλά μου έστειλαν το modem και σε μερικές μέρικες όπως μου είχαν πει, γύρισε σε VoIP. Απλά χρειάστηκε από τη μεριά μου, μια μικρή αλλαγή στην συνδεσμολγία, τη στιγμή που το ενεργοποίησαν.
Πάντως η ποιότητα φωνής είναι τέλεια στο VoIP. Δεν συγκρίνεται με τις άπειρες παρεμβολές που είχα σε PSTN. Και ευτυχώς είναι θέμα χρόνου να σταματήσει η διάθεση της PSTN τηλεφωνίας.

----------


## Cassiel

Εφόσον μου έβαλαν χθες την 50αρα πήρα στον 5ψηφιο να κάνω αίτηση για 100αρα και μου λένε θα με πάρουν τις επόμενες μέρες να κανονίσουμε πακέτο γιατί λέει στην Κατερίνη ή μάλλον συγκεκριμένα το δικό μου καφάο ακόμα δεν έχει ενεργοποιημενο το vectoring. Ενώ χθες στο κατάστημα Κατερίνης μου είπαν ότι από σήμερα θα ξεκινήσουν οι ενργοποιήσεις κτλ. Οπότε απλά περιμένω. Πάντως η 50άρα ως τώρα άψογη.
Απορία. Έχω το upload σε "fast" και το download σε "interleaved". Τους λέω το 2ο να το αλλάξουν σε fast; Επειδή δεν γνωρίζω, ποια είναι η δικαιολόγηση. Χαμηλότερος θόρυβος;

----------


## anthip09

> Εφόσον μου έβαλαν χθες την 50αρα πήρα στον 5ψηφιο να κάνω αίτηση για 100αρα και μου λένε θα με πάρουν τις επόμενες μέρες να κανονίσουμε πακέτο γιατί λέει στην Κατερίνη ή μάλλον συγκεκριμένα το δικό μου καφάο ακόμα δεν έχει ενεργοποιημενο το vectoring. Ενώ χθες στο κατάστημα Κατερίνης μου είπαν ότι από σήμερα θα ξεκινήσουν οι ενργοποιήσεις κτλ. Οπότε απλά περιμένω. Πάντως η 50άρα ως τώρα άψογη.
> Απορία. Έχω το upload σε "fast" και το download σε "interleaved". Τους λέω το 2ο να το αλλάξουν σε fast; Επειδή δεν γνωρίζω, ποια είναι η δικαιολόγηση. Χαμηλότερος θόρυβος;


Δε χρειάζεται καμία δικαιολόγηση. Απλά τους ζητάς να αλλάξουν το προφίλ σου σε fast και τέλος. Σε καμιά ώρα θα χει γίνει η αλλαγή. Το ίδιο έκανα σήμερα το μεσημέρι, καθώς με την αλλαγή σε vectoring είζε γυρίσει πάλι σε interleave.

----------


## Patikol

Καλησπέρα,

Έγραψα σε ένα άλλο σχετικο τοπικ αλλά μάλλον δεν πατάει κανεις εκει γιαυτο το ξαναγραφω εδω που εχει κοσμο  :ROFL: 

Η καμπίνα μου είναι προγραμματισμένο να αναβαθμιστεί σε Vectoring το Q2 2019.

Τυχαίνει να είμαι δίπλα στη καμπίνα, σε απόσταση μικρότερη των 10 μέτρων.

Αυτά είναι τα στατιστικά της γραμμής που μου λέει το 724:

Transmission mode
VDSL2

CRC Errors (Down/Up)
48 / 24

FEC Errors (Down/Up)
502139 / 0

SNR (Down/Up)
16.6 / 31.0
dB

Downstream Attenuation
65KHz~859KHz: 4.6dB

1.216MHz~1.961MHz: 9.6dB

2.793MHz~3.97MHz: 15.4dB

Upstream Attenuation
28KHz~60KHz: 1.5dB

871KHz~1.205MHz: 7.7dB

1.972MHz~2.782MHz: 11.5dB


Πρόσφατα με αναβάθμισαν και σε VoIP (από μόνοι τους).

Το σαιτ του ΟΤΕ δεν μου δίνει διαθεσιμότητα για 100αρι και 200αρι, προφανώς λόγω μη Vectoring στη καμπίνα μου.

Η ερώτησή μου είναι η εξής: Λόγω της μικρής μου απόστασης από τη καμπίνα και του χαμηλού θορύβου, θα ήταν δυνατό να μου δώσει ο ΟΤΕ έστω το πακέτο των 100 αφού λογικά θα το κλειδώνω σίγουρα;

----------


## apostolt

> Καλησπέρα,
> 
> Έγραψα σε ένα άλλο σχετικο τοπικ αλλά μάλλον δεν πατάει κανεις εκει γιαυτο το ξαναγραφω εδω που εχει κοσμο 
> 
> Η καμπίνα μου είναι προγραμματισμένο να αναβαθμιστεί σε Vectoring το Q2 2019.
> 
> Τυχαίνει να είμαι δίπλα στη καμπίνα, σε απόσταση μικρότερη των 10 μέτρων.
> 
> Αυτά είναι τα στατιστικά της γραμμής που μου λέει το 724:
> ...


Οχι 100/200 θα μπορεις να παρεις οταν γινει vectoring η καμπινα που ανήκεις.

----------


## africa

> Εμένα στα καλά καθούμενα σήμερα (3 ημέρες μετά την αναβάθμισή μου από τα 30 στα 50) και δίχως να έχω δηλώσει κάποια βλάβη, με πήραν τηλέφωνο από το κεντρικό τμήμα των τεχνικών όλης της Ελλάδας (έχουν έδρα στη Χίο) για να κλείσουμε ραντεβού με τεχνικό την τρίτη για να ολοκληρωθεί η αναβάθμιση της 50άρας. Δίχως να έχω δηλώσει πρόβλημα μιας και το modem συγχρόνισε άψογα στα 50 από τη Δευτέρα που έκανα και την αίτηση (εδώ και 3 ημέρες δλδ).
> Με πέρασαν για 100άρι? τι στο καλό..
> 
> Τους τόνισα πως δεν χρειάζεται να έρθει τεχνικός μιας και η 50άρα δουλεύει μια χαρά αλλά η τύπισσα ήταν ανένδοτη. Τουλάχιστον δεν χρειάζεται να είμαι παρόν στο σπίτι, αν και στο sms γράφει πως θα έρθει τεχνικός στο χώρο μου. Με το στανιό τεχνικός λοιπόν, να κάνει τι? :P





> Υποθετω οτι δεν εισαι voip. Με αυτο τον τροπο προσπαθούν να γυρισουν τους συνδρομητες σε voip. Θα σου κανουν "αναβαθμιση"!
> Οποτε διαλεξε τι θελεις, και διεκδίκησε αυτο που θελεις.


Μα είμαι εδώ και 2 μήνες σε Voip  :Smile:

----------


## SlotKiller

> Δε χρειάζεται τεχνικός να έρθει σπίτι για να το γυρίσει σε VoIP. Εμένα πριν 1,5 χρόνο, απλά μου έστειλαν το modem και σε μερικές μέρικες όπως μου είχαν πει, γύρισε σε VoIP. Απλά χρειάστηκε από τη μεριά μου, μια μικρή αλλαγή στην συνδεσμολγία, τη στιγμή που το ενεργοποίησαν.
> Πάντως η ποιότητα φωνής είναι τέλεια στο VoIP. Δεν συγκρίνεται με τις άπειρες παρεμβολές που είχα σε PSTN. Και ευτυχώς είναι θέμα χρόνου να σταματήσει η διάθεση της PSTN τηλεφωνίας.


Επειδη τα τελευταια 2 χρονια εχω κανει ανανεωση 3 φορες, σου λεω σιγουρα οτι παιρνουν τεχνικοι για να κλησουν ραντεβου για "αναβαθμιση" ακομα και αν εχεις συμφωνησει για οχι VoBB ανανεωση.
Τις πρωτες 2 φορες πηραν απο γειτονικο νομο (ακυρο) - τα ακουσαν καλα... Την τελευταια φορα με πηρε τεχνικος απο την πολη μου και επειδη με ηξερε προσπαθουσε να μου το περασει στο φιλοτιμο.

Σχετικα με το γιατι καποιος μπορει να μην θελει vobb, ειναι μια τεραστια συζητηση. Το μονο που θα πω ειναι οτι τα εσωτερικα μου ειναι τηλεφωνα της snom με κεντρο 3cx (στημενα απο εμενα). Οποτε κατι ξερω απο voip  :Smile:  (φυσικα δεν εννοω οτι το voip ειναι κακο, καθε αλλο...)

- - - Updated - - -




> Μα είμαι εδώ και 2 μήνες σε Voip


Αποκτα ενδιαφερον το θεμα! Για πες μας τελικα τι ηθελαν οταν ερθουν!

----------


## Cassiel

> Δε χρειάζεται καμία δικαιολόγηση. Απλά τους ζητάς να αλλάξουν το προφίλ σου σε fast και τέλος. Σε καμιά ώρα θα χει γίνει η αλλαγή. Το ίδιο έκανα σήμερα το μεσημέρι, καθώς με την αλλαγή σε vectoring είζε γυρίσει πάλι σε interleave.


Είπαν λέει εφόσον αλλάξει σε 100άρα θα το αλλάξουν και σε fast. Μάλλον γι'αυτό, εφόσον το vectoring ακόμα είπαν δεν ενεργοποιηθηκε στο καφάο εδώ και μάλλον θα ήταν άτοπο για μερικές μέρες 2 φορές τι ίδιο.

----------


## panosira

3η ημερα χωρις ενεργοποιηση 100, ειναι φυσιολογικο? (σε ποσο χρονο σας εγινε η αλλαγη)?

----------


## fearhome21

> 3η ημερα χωρις ενεργοποιηση 100, ειναι φυσιολογικο? (σε ποσο χρονο σας εγινε η αλλαγη)?


Καλήμερα, από που έκανες την παραγγελεία? εγώ από την ιστοσελίδα και έγινε μετά από 2 ημέρες, αλλά πολλά άτομα εδώ που το έκαναν από το 13888 έγινε μετά από 1-3 ώρες.

----------


## panosira

> Καλήμερα, από που έκανες την παραγγελεία? εγώ από την ιστοσελίδα και έγινε μετά από 2 ημέρες, αλλά πολλά άτομα εδώ που το έκαναν από το 13888 έγινε μετά από 1-3 ώρες.


απο το 13888 την Τριτη 21,πηρα χθες τον εξοπλισμο ,αλλα ακομη τιποτα

----------


## fearhome21

> απο το 13888 την Τριτη 21,πηρα χθες τον εξοπλισμο ,αλλα ακομη τιποτα


Περίεργο, είμαι πολλές μέρες active τώρα στο forum γιατί έχω περιέργια να δω τι γίνετε με της 100/200αρες, είσαι ο πρώτος που έχω δει που αργήσε τόσο πολύ τηλεφονικά, πήγαινε εδώ https://www.cosmote.gr/fixed/f2r και κάτω κάτω που λέει Χρειάζεστε Βοήθεια? πάτα το και βάλε τον αριθμό σου να σε πάρουν τηλέφονο και ρώτα τους τι γίνετε, πιο modem παρέλαβες?

----------


## panosira

> Περίεργο, είμαι πολλές μέρες active τώρα στο forum γιατί έχω περιέργια να δω τι γίνετε με της 100/200αρες, είσαι ο πρώτος που έχω δει που αργήσε τόσο πολύ τηλεφονικά, πήγαινε εδώ https://www.cosmote.gr/fixed/f2r και κάτω κάτω που λέει Χρειάζεστε Βοήθεια? πάτα το και βάλε τον αριθμό σου να σε πάρουν τηλέφονο και ρώτα τους τι γίνετε, πιο modem παρέλαβες?


Στην τηλεφωνικη συνομιλια την Τριτη μου ειπαν θα μου στηλουν το το w724 ενω χθες παρελαβα το 2i(ειναι το πρωτο που εχω) (ειχα το HA35-10) (το οποιο δεν ειναι συμβατο)Τους καλεσα δε εκατσα να ψαξω το γιατι απλα σιγουρευτικα οτι δεν υπαρχει προβλημα.Ευχαριστω

----------


## cyberten

> 3η ημερα χωρις ενεργοποιηση 100, ειναι φυσιολογικο? (σε ποσο χρονο σας εγινε η αλλαγη)?


Περίπου 2,5

----------


## fearhome21

> Περίπου 2,5


Καλήμερα φίλε, πως είναι η ταχύτητα σου? παράλαβες το καινούριο ρούτερ?, εγώ ακόμα με 70Mbps η 84-87Mbps, αλλάζει συνέχεια χωρίς restarts.

----------


## cyberten

> Καλήμερα φίλε, πως είναι η ταχύτητα σου? παράλαβες το καινούριο ρούτερ?, εγώ ακόμα με 70Mbps η 84-87Mbps, αλλάζει συνέχεια χωρίς restarts.


Με το Entry 2i είμαι ακόμα. Το απόγευμα θα συνδέσω το 724 γιατί το παρέλαβα σήμερα το μεσημέρι. Η ταχύτητα είναι σταθερή στα 100/10 (εντάξει 99998/9998 αλλά είναι σαν να σε κοροϊδεύω αν δε σου πω 100/10). Ευτυχώς δλδ...! Θα επανέλθω μόλις συνδέσω το 724 το απόγευμα.

----------


## fearhome21

Ήρθαν σήμερα τεχνικοί και δεν κατάφεραν τίποτα, μάλιστα μου είπαν ότι  99.99% νομίζουν ο χαλκός από την καμπίνα μέχρι το Box είναι καταστραμένος (δεν μπορούσαν να απαντήσουν γιατί είχα τα καλύτερα ping σε online gaming και πολύ σταθερό και υψυλό downloading με την 50άρα στο ίδιο σπίτι), στην αρχή που ήρθε ο τεχνικός στο σπίτι μου μέσα μου λέει 100% είναι τα καλώδια μέσα στο σπίτι και με το ζόρι τον έπεισα να πάμε στο Box για μέτριση, όταν πήγαμε μετρήσανε και είδανε ταχύτητα 76Mbps δηλαδή όσα πιάνω στο σπίτι και μου ζήτησε συγνώμη ε και μετά πήγαν στην καμπίνα έκαναν μισή ώρα και μετά με πήρε τηλέφωνο και μου είπε ότι πιστέβουν ότι είναι ο χαλκός κτλπ, εγώ πάλι στα 76Μbps ενώ μου αλλάξανε και θέση στο Καφάο, ξανά πήρα το 13888 τηλέφωνο με τρελά νεύρα και μίλησα με έναν τεχνικό 55 λεπτά, κατάφερα να πάρω μια καλή πληροφορία πιστέυω, στην Ρόδο τα DSLAM είναι μάρκας ALCATEL και μου είπε ότι έχουμε και άλλες περιπτώσεις που το Entry 2I δεν δουλέυει καλά με τα συγκικριμένα DSLAM, μόλις πάρεις το καινούριο modem που σου στέλνουμε κάνε δοκίμες, αν έχεις πάλι πρόβλημα, ξανά πάρε μας να κοιτάξουμε το προφιλ.

Μακάρι να φτιάξει με το speedport w724 και να είναι όντως ασυμβατότητα Entry 2I και ALCATEL DSLAM, κουράστηκα να ασχολούμε με το 13888 που το 80% δεν γνωρίζει τα βασικά.

----------


## CptBill

Δεν ειναι ολα τα mini dslam σε καμπινες KV huawei? Εχει και alcatel ο οτε;

----------


## GeorgeH

> Δεν ειναι ολα τα mini dslam σε καμπινες KV huawei? Εχει και alcatel ο οτε;


Broadcom είναι το δικό μου KV

----------


## jkoukos

Μάλλον υπάρχει κάποιο μπέρδεμα. Άλλο το μοντέλο του DSLAM και άλλο το chipset της κάρτας που που παρέχει το DSL.
Εμάς μας ενδιαφέρει το δεύτερο, να ταιριάζει με το αντίστοιχο chipset της συσκευής μας.

----------


## stamka

πως μπορουμε να δουμε αν το DSLAM είναι μάρκας ALCATEL η Broadcom ?

----------


## cyberten

@ fearhome21
Μόλις σύνδεσα τα 724. Η σύνδεσή μου είναι ίδια 100/10  :Yahooooo: !

----------


## fearhome21

> @ fearhome21
> Μόλις σύνδεσα τα 724. Η σύνδεσή μου είναι ίδια 100/10 !
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 188615


Για στείλε speedtest σε GR-IX/Hyperhosting να δούμε overheads :P

----------


## jkoukos

@cyberten, κάνε μια χάρη και δες στο ασύρματο αν έχει σε 5GHz επιλογή για bandwidth πάνω από 40MHz, ώστε να επιβεβαιώσουμε αν υποστηρίζει 11ac ή μόνο 11n.

----------


## jimmyl

> @ fearhome21
> Μόλις σύνδεσα τα 724. Η σύνδεσή μου είναι ίδια 100/10 !
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 188615


Ερχεται ετοιμο σεταρισμενο ; , χρειαστηκε να κανεις τιποτα ρυθμισεις;

----------


## cyberten

> Ερχεται ετοιμο σεταρισμενο ; , χρειαστηκε να κανεις τιποτα ρυθμισεις;



Όχι καμία.

- - - Updated - - -




> @cyberten, κάνε μια χάρη και δες στο ασύρματο αν έχει σε 5GHz επιλογή για bandwidth πάνω από 40MHz, ώστε να επιβεβαιώσουμε αν υποστηρίζει 11ac ή μόνο 11n.


Έως 11n πάει στα 5GHz

----------


## jkoukos

Ευχαριστώ πολύ!

----------


## cyberten

> Ευχαριστώ πολύ!


Παρακαλώ!

----------


## panosira

παμε για 4η ημερα απο την αιτηση  :Thinking:  ουτε καληνυχτα μ ειπε  :Sad:

----------


## pankostas

> @ fearhome21
> Μόλις σύνδεσα τα 724. Η σύνδεσή μου είναι ίδια 100/10 !
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 188615


Οπότε εγώ που έχω το 2i, και μου ΈΣΤΕΙΛΑΝ ξανά το 2i, αλλα κλειδωνω κανονικά 100/10, λέω να μην ασχοληθώ για να στείλουν το 724. Θα στειλω πίσω το παλιό 2i , που είχα, και θα το αφήσω έτσι. 
Εγώ πάντως 14.00 έκλεισα τηλεφωνικά τη Δευτέρα 100 στα 45.5€ , και 17.00 ενεργοποιήθηκε.

----------


## Collective_Soul

> @ fearhome21
> Μόλις σύνδεσα τα 724. Η σύνδεσή μου είναι ίδια 100/10 !
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 188615


Καλοριζικη... εγω περιμενω αν θα δωσει η νοβα προγραμμα 100αρας... αν και να σου πω την αληθεια τωρα με την 50αρα καπως εβγαλα το αχτι μου και δεν καιγομαι τοσο για 100αρα πλεον... το μεγαλο θελγητρο ειναι το upload

----------


## panosira

Οσοι ειναι ενεργοποιημενοι στις 100αρες αυτες τις ημερες βλεπουν προβληματα? διακιμανεις?μη πραγματικη ταχυτητα? (5η ημερα χωρις ενεργοποιηση) Την 7η, αφου εχει ολοκληρωθει, ειναι ημερα ξεκουρασης και επιστροφης πισω.

----------


## fearhome21

> Οσοι ειναι ενεργοποιημενοι στις 100αρες αυτες τις ημερες βλεπουν προβληματα? διακιμανεις?μη πραγματικη ταχυτητα? (5η ημερα χωρις ενεργοποιηση) Την 7η, αφου εχει ολοκληρωθει, ειναι ημερα ξεκουρασης και επιστροφης πισω.


Θέμα ταχύτητας εδώ και δεν μπορεί ούτε η Cosmote μέχρι τώρα να δει γιατί (υποπτέυονται το Modem), αυριό θα έρθει το w724 και βλέπουμε..

----------


## panosira

και εκει που εβλεπα videos στο youtube ωπ! δεν υπαρχει συνδεση..(το μυαλο παντα παει στο κακο)(τι εγινε λεω,βλεπω το καινουργιο μοντεμ σε επανεκκινηση.Αποσυνδεσεις εχουμε? Και να ιδου πςςς εκει που ημουν ετοιμος να τους -@@!--.μιση ωρα πλεον ..

----------


## fearhome21

> και εκει που εβλεπα videos στο youtube ωπ! δεν υπαρχει συνδεση..(το μυαλο παντα παει στο κακο)(τι εγινε λεω,βλεπω το καινουργιο μοντεμ σε επανεκκινηση.Αποσυνδεσεις εχουμε? Και να ιδου πςςς εκει που ημουν ετοιμος να τους -@@!--.μιση ωρα πλεον ..


Me Entry 2I είσαι ε? σχεδόν ίδιο attenuation με εμένα, τόσο άτυχος είμαι ρε π@ύστι? ο μόνος που πιάνει 76Mbps είμαι εδώ με Entry 2I, τι να πω, υπομονή μέχρι αύριο.

----------


## panosira

> Me Entry 2I είσαι ε? σχεδόν ίδιο attenuation με εμένα, τόσο άτυχος είμαι ρε π@ύστι? ο μόνος που πιάνει 76Mbps είμαι εδώ με Entry 2I, τι να πω, υπομονή μέχρι αύριο.


ναι με το 2i ειμαι.Εντομεταξυ ειναι φυσιολογικα σε μιση ωρα?

----------


## pankostas

Αν δεις σε κατέβασαν το snr σε 11.5, οπότε είναι φυσιολογικά τα λαθη. Ούτε εσύ πρέπει να είσαι σε vectoring λογικά.

----------


## Archon

Κι εδω υπαρχουν προβληματα ταχυτητας και fec errors. Περιμενω την Τριτη (απο την προηγουμενη Πεμπτη) να ερθει το μοντεμ μπας και φτιαξει το θεμα.

----------


## fearhome21

> Κι εδω υπαρχουν προβληματα ταχυτητας και fec errors. Περιμενω την Τριτη (απο την προηγουμενη Πεμπτη) να ερθει το μοντεμ μπας και φτιαξει το θεμα.


Άμα στο φτιάξουνε παρακαλώ γράψε τι έφταιγε, το ίδιο θα κάνω και εγώ, αύριο πρωί πρωί θα πάω να πάρω το Modem και βλέπουμε.

----------


## panosira

το ftp γιατι ειναι στα 50? φυσιολογικο?

----------


## ThReSh

Ούτε καν στα 50 βασικά, κανονικά με 50αρα θα έπρεπε να κατεβάζεις 5.5-5.6ΜΒ/sec.

----------


## panosira

> Ούτε καν στα 50 βασικά, κανονικά με 50αρα θα έπρεπε να κατεβάζεις 5.5-5.6ΜΒ/sec.


Eνταξει κατεβαζει 5.0 με 5.2Mbs  :Smile:  αλλα λογικα με 100 mbs δε θα επρεπε να ειναι παραπανω?Oπως με το speedtest?

----------


## ThReSh

Δοκίμασε να κατεβάζεις 2 ταυτόχονα.

----------


## jkoukos

Απευθείας μέσω του browser δεν έχεις το μέγιστο. Βάλε 2-3 ταυτόχρονα και δες το άθροισμα ή κάνε χρήση κάποιου download manager ώστε να κατεβάζει το ίδιο αρχείο με πολλαπλές συνδέσεις.

----------


## panosira

> Δοκίμασε να κατεβάζεις 2 ταυτόχονα.


Μαλιστα τη παπα---ι και αυτη.Με δυο πηγαινει στα 100.Καλητερα ετσι?Αλλαζει με καποιιο τροπο?_Ευχαριστω παντος. οκ απλα οταν ειχα ο booster τερματιζε στα 12.0mbs με ενα κατεβασμα.Ισως τωρα ειναι θεμα εξοπλισμου η λογο αλλαγης vectoring (και καλα)

----------


## anderm

Επειδή οι ταχύτητες έχουν αυξηθεί δραματικά, η υποδομή του ftp ωστόσο όχι ( :Razz: ) θα σας πρότεινα να δοκιμάσετε αυτό. Βάλτε ένα αρχείο να κατεβαίνει, η διασύνδεση του ΟΤΕ προς FRA,AMS κλπ είναι υπέρ του δέοντος καλή, δεν θα υπάρχει bottleneck.

----------


## pankostas

> Μαλιστα τη παπα---ι και αυτη.Με δυο πηγαινει στα 100.Καλητερα ετσι?Αλλαζει με καποιιο τροπο?_Ευχαριστω παντος. οκ απλα οταν ειχα ο booster τερματιζε στα 12.0mbs με ενα κατεβασμα.Ισως τωρα ειναι θεμα εξοπλισμου η λογο αλλαγης vectoring (και καλα)


Όχι δεν είναι θέμα εξοπλισμού. Μόνο με download manager θα δεις 10-11 mb/s. Ή αν κατεβαζεις torrent  ή 2-3 αρχεια μαζι.Είχα ανοίξει θέμα , για την 50αρα που είχα και δεν επιανε καν 4Mb/s , όταν κατέβαζα 1 μόνο αρχείο.

----------


## Hetfield

FEC Errors, παρεμβολες, ολα τα καλα του χαλκου.

Ή το Vectoring ειναι μαπα ή κατι δεν εφαρμοζουν σωστα.

----------


## panoc

> FEC Errors, παρεμβολες, ολα τα καλα του χαλκου.
> 
> Ή το Vectoring ειναι μαπα ή κατι δεν εφαρμοζουν σωστα.


Απο τη πρωτη μερα ειχα κανει τηνε ρωτηση αλλα ειχε χαθει στο κυμα των posts  :Razz: 




> Φιλος με vdsl απο KV μεσω forthnet μεχρι πριν την ενεργοποιηση του vectoring κλειδωσε στα 36/5 (λογω αποστασης οχι λογω καλωδιωσης).
> Απο τη στιγμη της ενεργοποιησης κλειδωνει στα 41/5 αλλα με χιλιαδες crc errors που κανουν τη γραμμη αχρηση, πρακτικα στη καλυτερη να μπορει να κατεβασει με 50-60kb/s. Mε επανεκκινηση τοτυ ρουτερ λυνεται προσωρινα το θεμα.
> Απενεργοποιωντας το vectroing κλειδωνουμε αναλογα πως θα του τη δωσει ειτε στα 14/1 ειτε στα 5/1 ειτε οτι να'ναι.
> Να σημειωσω οτι πριν το vdsl ειχε σταθερη γραμμη στα 10/1.
> Modem H168N που δινει η forthnet.
> Τι μπορουμε να κανουμε ;


Mαλλιστα το προβλημα εντοπιζεται και στις 2 συνδεσεις vdsl που εχει....

Η nova τα βλεπει ολα μια χαρα...

----------


## lady_in_black

Aρα λογω αποστασης κακως του ενεργοποιησαν vdsl.

----------


## uncharted

> FEC Errors, παρεμβολες, ολα τα καλα του χαλκου.
> 
> Ή το Vectoring ειναι μαπα ή κατι δεν εφαρμοζουν σωστα.


Ιδανικο δεν ειναι σε καμια περιπτωση, απλα βοηθαει αρκετα (με σωστη εφαρμογη)... ακομα κι ενα μη-συμβατο/ημι-συμβατο modem αρκει για να "μολυνει" το φασμα για ολες τις γραμμες στην ιδια πλεξουδα.

Και φυσικα παντα θα υπαρχουν πελατες με μη-ιδανικη καλωδιωση που αυξανει τα errors...

----------


## D_J_V

VECTORING Switched
Απο καμπίνα ΟΤΕ με πάροχο Vodafone 
ZTE modem 
Πριν ήμουν 49999/4998  :Smile: 
Τελικά με το interleaved μάλλον σερφάρω καλύτερα ...
https://preview.ibb.co/gr93sm/IMG_1068.jpg

----------


## panosfast

Ερώτηση...Όσοι είστε με 100αρα έχετε Voip η pstn -  isdn γραμμή;

----------


## panosira

> Ερώτηση...Όσοι είστε με 100αρα έχετε Voip η pstn -  isdn γραμμή;


Voip pstn

----------


## panosfast

100αρα γίνεται να έχει κάποιος με pstn γραμμή ή ανεβαίνει ο θόρυβος όποτε είναι αδύνατον; ρωτάω διότι με πήραν από ΟΤΕ πριν μια εβδομάδα για να μου κάνουν την γραμμή Voip και το πάγωσα το θέμα αλλα επειδή όμως θέλω να αναβαθμίσω από 50 σε 100 όταν θα έχει η περιοχή διαθεσιμότητα ρωτάω μήπως τελικά γυρίσω σε Voip άμεσα

----------


## pankostas

> 100αρα γίνεται να έχει κάποιος με pstn γραμμή ή ανεβαίνει ο θόρυβος όποτε είναι αδύνατον; ρωτάω διότι με πήραν από ΟΤΕ πριν μια εβδομάδα για να μου κάνουν την γραμμή Voip και το πάγωσα το θέμα αλλα επειδή όμως θέλω να αναβαθμίσω από 50 σε 100 όταν θα έχει η περιοχή διαθεσιμότητα ρωτάω μήπως τελικά γυρίσω σε Voip άμεσα


Σίγουρα θα σε γυρίσουν σε voip ο ΟΤΕ κάποια στιγμη.

----------


## Hetfield

Ακριβως.
Δεν εχει κανενα νοημα να καθυστερησεις την μεταβαση σε VoIP. 
Μονο πλεονεκτηματα εχει το VoIP.

----------


## stamka

> 100αρα γίνεται να έχει κάποιος με pstn γραμμή ή ανεβαίνει ο θόρυβος όποτε είναι αδύνατον; ρωτάω διότι με πήραν από ΟΤΕ πριν μια εβδομάδα για να μου κάνουν την γραμμή Voip και το πάγωσα το θέμα αλλα επειδή όμως θέλω να αναβαθμίσω από 50 σε 100 όταν θα έχει η περιοχή διαθεσιμότητα ρωτάω μήπως τελικά γυρίσω σε Voip άμεσα


τι παραπανω θα σου δωσει η VOIP ?
Καθυστερησε το (ειδικα αν εχεις συναγερμο) . Εγω εχω προβληματα που πριν δεν ειχα

----------


## tiatrou

> τι παραπανω θα σου δωσει η VOIP ?


Σε εμένα:
1. Φωνή πεντακάθαρη, ενώ παλιά ανάλογα με τον καιρό, άκουγα διάφορα παράσιτα και
2. Μεγαλύτερη ασφάλεια από υποκλοπές, αφού το σήμα είναι κωδικοποιημένο. Προσοχή μόνο το αποκωδικοποιημένο σήμα που παίρνεις από το modem, να μην το ξαναστέλνεις πίσω στο δίκτυο, αλλά μόνο στις τηλεφωνικές πρίζες του υπόλοιπου σπιτιού.

----------


## panosfast

Από πέρσι   με έχουν πάρει 3-4 φορές για να γυρίσω την γραμμή μου σε Voip αλλά όλο τους το τρεναρω. Το ίδιο έγινε και την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα όπου με ενημέρωσαν ότι θα πρέπει να κανονίσουμε και αποστολή νέου ρούτερ.  Σήμερα λοιπόν επικοινώνησα με 13888 για να προχωρήσει το θέμα και μου απάντησαν ότι δεν υπάρχει λόγος να βιαζόμαστε και ότι όταν έρθει η ώρα θα με πάρουν αυτοί.  Ότι να'ναι από την μια μου λένε ότι πρέπει να γίνει και από την άλλη λένε δεν τρέχει τίποτα και ας περιμένουμε..
Το Voip στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση με εξυπηρετεί διότι θέλω να περάσω νέο καλώδιο cat6 από κουτί οτε μέχρι ρούτερ και ούτως ή άλλως μια συσκευή τηλέφωνου χρειάζομαι σπίτι

----------


## stamka

> Από πέρσι   με έχουν πάρει 3-4 φορές για να γυρίσω την γραμμή μου σε Voip αλλά όλο τους το τρεναρω. Το ίδιο έγινε και την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα όπου με ενημέρωσαν ότι θα πρέπει να κανονίσουμε και αποστολή νέου ρούτερ.  Σήμερα λοιπόν επικοινώνησα με 13888 για να προχωρήσει το θέμα και μου απάντησαν ότι δεν υπάρχει λόγος να βιαζόμαστε και ότι όταν έρθει η ώρα θα με πάρουν αυτοί.  Ότι να'ναι από την μια μου λένε ότι πρέπει να γίνει και από την άλλη λένε δεν τρέχει τίποτα και ας περιμένουμε..
> Το Voip στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση με εξυπηρετεί διότι θέλω να περάσω νέο καλώδιο cat6 από κουτί οτε μέχρι ρούτερ και ούτως ή άλλως μια συσκευή τηλέφωνου χρειάζομαι σπίτι


και χωρις voip παλι εχεις τηλεφωνο , δεν εχει σχεση 
Αν παρεις το 724 που προωθούν λογο vectoring εχει πιο χαμηλη ενταση φωνης απ το 2ι

----------


## panosfast

> και χωρις voip παλι εχεις τηλεφωνο , δεν εχει σχεση 
> Αν παρεις το 724 που προωθούν λογο vectoring εχει πιο χαμηλη ενταση φωνης απ το 2ι


Αυτήν την στιγμή έχω 3 ρούτερ σπίτι ένα speedport 724 ένα ZTE ZXDSL931VII και ένα tp-link archer vr600 δεν με απασχολεί το να πάρω το 2i απλά λέω ότι με έχουν πάρει 4 φορές να γυρίσω την γραμμή μου σε Voip και τώρα που το πήρα απόφαση έν οψη της 100αρας μου λένε δεν βιαζόμαστε

----------


## panosira

Με fttc μπορει να δωθει 200mbs?

----------


## anthip09

> Με fttc μπορει να δωθει 200mbs?


Απ' ότι γράφουν συμφορουμήτες εδώ μέσα που γνωρίζουν καλύτερα τα πράγματα, μπορεί να δωθεί με αλλαγή προφίλ στο 35a. Βέβαια εγώ παρατηρώ ότι πολλά παιδιά που αναβάθμισαν σε 100αρα έχουν προβλήματα και ασυμβατότητες, οπότε ίσως χρειαστεί να περιμένουμε λίγο ακόμα για τη 200αρα.

----------


## tigra23

> Με fttc μπορει να δωθει 200mbs?


Μπορεί να δοθεί αλλά όπως και με την κατοστάρα θα υπάρχουν τεράστια προβλήματα λόγω του σάπιου χαλκού. Επίσης θα πρέπει πολλοί συνδρομητές να αναβαθμίσουν την εσωτερική τους καλωδίωση.

----------


## jimmyl

> Μπορεί να δοθεί αλλά όπως και με την κατοστάρα θα υπάρχουν τεράστια προβλήματα λόγω του σάπιου χαλκού. Επίσης θα πρέπει πολλοί συνδρομητές να αναβαθμίσουν την εσωτερική τους καλωδίωση.


Οσον αφορα την εσωτερικη καλωδιωση , τι ειδους αναβαθμιση χρειαζεται;

----------


## ThReSh

> Οσον αφορα την εσωτερικη καλωδιωση , τι ειδους αναβαθμιση χρειαζεται;


Αναλόγως πόσο χάλια είναι, δεν σημαίνει ότι είναι απαραίτητη η αλλαγή...

----------


## Cassiel

Μου είχαν πει από το κέντρο να πάω στο κατάστημα του ΟΤΕ να τους πω να ενεργοποιήσουν το καφάο πρώτα για 100άρα και μετά θα μπορούσαν να μου δώσουν το πακέτο των 45,50. Πάω σήμερα, μου δίνουν το νέο router στο χέρι, και σε 30 λεπτά αναβαθμίστηκε σε 100. Too fast xD!

----------


## stamka

> Μου είχαν πει από το κέντρο να πάω στο κατάστημα του ΟΤΕ να τους πω να ενεργοποιήσουν το καφάο πρώτα για 100άρα και μετά θα μπορούσαν να μου δώσουν το πακέτο των 45,50. Πάω σήμερα, μου δίνουν το νέο router στο χέρι, και σε 30 λεπτά αναβαθμίστηκε σε 100. Too fast xD!


απο κατάστημα ΟΤΕ ενεργοποίησαν καφάο για 100άρα ? !

----------


## Archon

Πριν λιγο παρελαβα το 724. Δεν υποτιθεται οτι εχει Gigabit lan? Αφου καταφερα και βρηκα τα στατιστικα της γραμμης, ειδα οτι η ταχυτητα ανεβηκε στα 99997 απο 91335 down και  παρεμεινε στα 9998 up. Τουλαχιστον εχω σωστα στοιχεια αν και στο speedtest δεν πιανει κοφτη. Μαλλον κατι πρεπει να κανω για να τελικιαζει. Ας μας πουν οι πιο γνωστες του μοντεμ.

----------


## jkoukos

Δεν έχει σχέση η ταχύτητα των LAN θυρών με την αντίστοιχη του συγχρονισμού.
Απλά θέλεις Gigabit LAN *εφόσον* η ταχύτητα συγχρονισμού *είναι μεγαλύτερη* από τα 100Mbps, ώστε να επωφελούνται αυτής της ταχύτητας οι συσκευές σου στην επικοινωνία με το διαδίκτυο.

----------


## fearhome21

> Πριν λιγο παρελαβα το 724. Δεν υποτιθεται οτι εχει Gigabit lan? Αφου καταφερα και βρηκα τα στατιστικα της γραμμης, ειδα οτι η ταχυτητα ανεβηκε στα 99997 απο 91335 down και  παρεμεινε στα 9998 up. Τουλαχιστον εχω σωστα στοιχεια αν και στο speedtest δεν πιανει κοφτη. Μαλλον κατι πρεπει να κανω για να τελικιαζει. Ας μας πουν οι πιο γνωστες του μοντεμ.


Καλησπέρα φίλε, πόσα πιάνεις speedtest? το δικό μου σε Hyperhosting:


Γνωρίζει κάποιος αν η Cosmote εφαρμόζει fair usage? δηλαδή να χαμηλώνει η ταχύτητα από 100Mbps σε 50Mbps αν έχεις κατεβάσει 200GB ανά ημέρα?

----------


## Archon

ΕΥΡΗΚΑ!!!!! Εκανα αναβαθμιση του firmware και πηγε στο 1Gbps η συνδεση με το μοντεμ.

Τα fec errors κανουν παρτυ και το attenuation ανεβηκε απο 5 στο 5,9.
Άσχετο αλλα πηγε στα 99994kbps η ταχυτητα. Ναι, ασημαντο αλλα πηγε.

----------


## Cassiel

Παρέληψα να αναφέρω ότι το κατάστημα του ΟΤΕ είναι στον ίδιο τον ΟΤΕ Κατερίνης που έχει και το τεχνικό τμήμα μέσα. Εννοώ μου είπαν να πω αυτοί να το ενεργοποιήσουν φυσικά.

----------


## panosira

> Παρέληψα να αναφέρω ότι το κατάστημα του ΟΤΕ είναι στον ίδιο τον ΟΤΕ Κατερίνης που έχει και το τεχνικό τμήμα μέσα. Εννοώ μου είπαν να πω αυτοί να το ενεργοποιήσουν φυσικά.


Και πρεπει να πηγαινες εσυ να τους πεις να ενεργοποιησουν το καφαο? Δε σου ειπαν να κανεις και κανα ελεγχο αν ολα δουλευουν καλα?

----------


## GeorgeH

_...μετά εμείς αφού είπαμε αυτό θέλουμε, είπαμε δεν θέλουμε κι εμείς το αλλάξαμε και λέμε εντάξει λέμε ούτε κι εμείς θέλουμε και μετά είπαν αυτοί πάλι ότι ξέρετε εμείς λέει θέλουμε να γίν...εεε εμείς όμως μετά δεν δεχτήκαμε μετά απ' όλα αυτά κι είπαμε να γα..γίνει μετά. Αυτό ακριβώς, τίποτα άλλο!_
Φίλε μου έχετε ενεργοποιηθεί με Vectoring πάνω στην Κατερίνη εδώ και 1 εβδομάδα. Τώρα τι σου είπαν στο τηλέφωνο είναι μια άλλη πονεμένη ιστορία.

----------


## Cassiel

> Και πρεπει να πηγαινες εσυ να τους πεις να ενεργοποιησουν το καφαο? Δε σου ειπαν να κανεις και κανα ελεγχο αν ολα δουλευουν καλα?


Όχι απλά μου είπαν στο τηλέφωνο ότι δεν ξέρουν πότε θα το ενεργοποιήσουν και καλύτερα θα ήταν να πάω μια βόλτα από το τοπικό τεχνικό τμήμα αν θέλω να τους πω ότι θέλω 100άρα να κοιτάξουν το δικό μου της γειτονιάς άμεσα και να μην περιμένω αόριστα πότε θα έρθει η σειρά του για ενεργοποίηση. Μου είχε πει και την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα που είχα ξαναπάει, ένας από τους τεχνικούς, ότι όταν μπει η 50άρα να ξαναπάω εκεί να τους πω να κοιτάξουν να μου βάλουν 100άρα. Οπότε δεν ξέρω τι και πως ή το κοίταξαν επιτόπου ή αυτή από το τηλέφωνο δεν ήξεραν τι έλεγαν και ήταν ενεργοποιημένο και οπότε μόλις έκανα την αίτηση μου και γύρισαν την σύνδεση τα έπιασε επιτόπου.

- - - Updated - - -




> _...μετά εμείς αφού είπαμε αυτό θέλουμε, είπαμε δεν θέλουμε κι εμείς το αλλάξαμε και λέμε εντάξει λέμε ούτε κι εμείς θέλουμε και μετά είπαν αυτοί πάλι ότι ξέρετε εμείς λέει θέλουμε να γίν...εεε εμείς όμως μετά δεν δεχτήκαμε μετά απ' όλα αυτά κι είπαμε να γα..γίνει μετά. Αυτό ακριβώς, τίποτα άλλο!_
> Φίλε μου έχετε ενεργοποιηθεί με Vectoring πάνω στην Κατερίνη εδώ και 1 εβδομάδα. Τώρα τι σου είπαν στο τηλέφωνο είναι μια άλλη πονεμένη ιστορία.


Ναι μου είπε πριν μια εβδομάδα "από αύριο" θα άρχιζαν να τα ενεργοποιούν. Δεν διευκρίνισε αν εννοούσε όλα με την μία ή σταδιακά πάντως.

- - - Updated - - -




> ΕΥΡΗΚΑ!!!!! Εκανα αναβαθμιση του firmware και πηγε στο 1Gbps η συνδεση με το μοντεμ.
> 
> Τα fec errors κανουν παρτυ και το attenuation ανεβηκε απο 5 στο 5,9.
> Άσχετο αλλα πηγε στα 99994kbps η ταχυτητα. Ναι, ασημαντο αλλα πηγε.


Που μπορώ να βρω το νεότερο firmware για κατέβασμα, μιας και το download μου είναι 80 αντί 100. EDIT: Βλέπω ότι και εγώ το "09071602.00.008A" έχω άρα δεν υπάρχει νεότερο λογικά.

----------


## panoc

> Aρα λογω αποστασης κακως του ενεργοποιησαν vdsl.


Οπότε θα έπρεπε να μείνει στα 1500/200 kbps?

----------


## Mouse Potato

Ερώτηση γιατί έχω μείνει πολύ πίσω: Στο παράρτημα (2) γράφει ότι στην καμπίνα από την οποία παίρνω (θεωρητικά) ίντερνετς θα ενεργοποιηθεί το vectoring το Q3/2017. Εντωμεταξύ εμένα δεν υποστηρίζει καν VDSL!  :Razz:  Δεν θα έπρεπε να είχα τουλάχιστον VDSL πριν έρθει το vectoring; Τι λάθος κάμω στη συλλογιστική μου;  :Crying:

----------


## emeliss

Παρέα θα έρθουν.

----------


## Mouse Potato

> Παρέα θα έρθουν.


Είμαστε σχεδόν στα μέσα του Q4 όμως.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## emeliss

I know. Κάποιο θέμα θα έχει. Δεν ξέρεις; Παροχή ΔΕΔΔΗΕ υπάρχει;

----------


## ASFE

Πονεμενες ιστοριες αυτες οι καμπινες!!

----------


## Mouse Potato

> I know. Κάποιο θέμα θα έχει. Δεν ξέρεις; Παροχή ΔΕΔΔΗΕ υπάρχει;


Δεν ξέρω. Πως το διαπιστώνω; Σίγουρα όμως δεν ακούγονται ανεμιστηράκια μέσα.

Αυτό που ξέρω είναι ότι την είχαν τοποθετήσει καμία 15αριά μέτρα πιο κει και μετά από κανένα μήνα την μετέφεραν εκεί που βρίσκεται τώρα. Όλα αυτά πίσω στον Μάρτιο (αν θυμάμαι καλά).

----------


## ASFE

Σκαψιματα αν δεις χαρα θα παρεις

----------


## Mouse Potato

> Σκαψιματα αν δεις χαρα θα παρεις


Είχε σκαψίματα αλλά τα έκλεισαν και μάλιστα έχουν στρώσει και νέες πλάκες στο σημείο που έσπασαν τις παλιές. Αυτό θεωρητικά δεν σημαίνει ότι έχει τελειώσει το έργο και έχει ρευματοδοτηθεί η καμπίνα;  :Thinking:

----------


## ASFE

Ειναι 2 ειδων τα σκαψιματα.
1)Οταν αλλαζουν το σαπιο παλιο καφαο και βαζουν την νεα καμπινα.
2)Οταν ο δεδδηε σκαβει για να δωσει ρευμα.

Εμενα το 1 ολοκληρωθηκε πχ τον Μαρτιο.
Και ακομα αναμενουμε το 2..

----------


## usergr123

> Ερώτηση γιατί έχω μείνει πολύ πίσω: Στο παράρτημα (2) γράφει ότι στην καμπίνα από την οποία παίρνω (θεωρητικά) ίντερνετς θα ενεργοποιηθεί το vectoring το Q3/2017. Εντωμεταξύ εμένα δεν υποστηρίζει καν VDSL!  Δεν θα έπρεπε να είχα τουλάχιστον VDSL πριν έρθει το vectoring; Τι λάθος κάμω στη συλλογιστική μου;


Μην βιάζεσαι! Και εγώ για Q4/2017 είναι η καμπίνα μου και καν δεν έχουν ξεκινήσει να σκάβουν... Καλό Πάσχα δηλαδή (και αν)!

----------


## Cassiel

Ήρθαν τελικά και σήμερα, έκαναν κάτι τελευταίες αναβαθμίσεις στο καφάο μας στα 8 μέτρα, το γυρίσανε σε fast εφόσον τους είπαμε και η ταχύτητα είναι 90/9 της 100άρας στο περίπου. Θα βάλω αύριο και Cat6 καλώδιο γιατί έχω ένα αρχαίο να δω μπας και πιάσει ακόμα πιο πάνω, αλλά δεν νομίζω :P

----------


## panosira

Χωρις fast path ειχα FEC errors (οχι κατι τρομερο) αλλα δεν εβλεπα CRC errors.Τωρα με fast path 117 CRC Εrrors σε 60 ωρες με 0 FEC errors.Ολα αφορουν το down,up συνεχεια 0.Κλειδωμα στα 99999 με fast 99976.(Πληροφοριακα)

----------


## emeliss

Λογικό. Αν δεν χρειάζεσαι πραγματικά το fast γύρνα σε interleaved.

----------


## anderm

> Χωρις fast path ειχα FEC errors (οχι κατι τρομερο) αλλα δεν εβλεπα CRC errors.Τωρα με fast path 117 CRC Εrrors σε 60 ωρες με 0 FEC errors.Ολα αφορουν το down,up συνεχεια 0.Κλειδωμα στα 99999 με fast 99976.(Πληροφοριακα)


Δεν γίνεται να δεις FEC errors σε fast path αφού ούτε αναγνωρίζονται αλλά και ούτε διορθώνονται.

----------


## Archon

Πριν λιγο μιλησα με τεχνικο του ΟΤΕ γιατι εχω πολλα, μα παρα πολλα FEC errors. Αυτη τη στιγμη εχω 6.000.000 μονο. Πριν λιγο ειχα 5.500.000. Ανεβαινουν σαν τρελά και συνεχιζουν να ανεβαινουν οσο γραφω τωρα. Ολα αυτα στο down γιατι στο up εχω 0 fec errors και 2 crc. Κανουν παρτυ και δεν μπορει να μου πει τί φταιει.

Με το προηγουμενο μοντεμ, δεν ειχα θεμα. Ειχα πολυ λιγα errors και δεν ανεβοκατεβαινε η ταχυτητα συγχρονισμου. Ειχα σταθερα 49996 και μετα που πηγα στα 100 ειχα λιγοτερο attainable απο την ταχυτητα συγχρονισμου! Τωρα σε αυτο δεν φαινεται το attainable, δεν μπορω να δω αν ειμαι σε fast ή interleaved και ψιλοασχετο αλλα κραταει πολυ λιγο η σελιδα που ειμαι (αυτο πώς το αλλαζω?).

Με ρωτησε αν εχω κανει restart (δεν το βλεπουν απο καπου?) και εχω κανει σιγουρα 5 φορες και μου λεει να κανω και reset μπας και φτιαξει και μετα να το δηλωσουμε βλαβη. Λεω ας το δηλωσουμε βλαβη απο τωρα και αν φτιαξει με το reset, εφτιαξε. Αλλιως προχωραμε.

Τί μπορει να φταιει? Το μοντεμ? Η απειρια σχετικα με την 100αρα? Η γραμμη παντως δεν φταιει γιατι πριν ειχα πολυ λιγα errors και κανενα θεμα με την ταχυτητα. Υψηλο SNR (τωρα εχω 10, πριν ειχα 25) και υψηλο attenuation (τωρα εχω 6 ενω πριν ειχα 4,9).

Αν συνεχιστει αυτο και δεν φτιαξει με το reset, θα βαλω το αλλο πανω και θα παω αυτο πισω. Και αν δεν μπορουν να μου δωσουν καποιο καινουργιο ή καλυτερο, θα κρατησω το 2i και απλως θα περιμενω να ισιωσει απο μονη της η γραμμη.

Πειτε μου την γνωμη σας γιατι αν περιμενω απο τους τεχνικους του ΟΤΕ, "σωθηκα"...

----------


## ThReSh

Θα υπήρχε πρόβλημα να δώσουν 35b profile και για τα 100Mbps? Δεν γίνεται? Δεν αξίζει ?

----------


## SlotKiller

Πιστευω πως το προβλημα ειναι οτι πρεπει να δωσουν νεο εξοπλισμο στον πελατη. Οποτε ++κοστος.
Ενω στα 200αρια εχουν καπελο για να βγαλουν το κοστος του νεου ρουτερ.

----------


## anderm

> Θα υπήρχε πρόβλημα να δώσουν 35b profile και για τα 100Mbps? Δεν γίνεται? Δεν αξίζει ?


Δεν το υποστηρίζει κανένα CPE αυτή τη στιγμή από αυτά που δίνουν.

----------


## fearhome21

> Πριν λιγο μιλησα με τεχνικο του ΟΤΕ γιατι εχω πολλα, μα παρα πολλα FEC errors. Αυτη τη στιγμη εχω 6.000.000 μονο. Πριν λιγο ειχα 5.500.000. Ανεβαινουν σαν τρελά και συνεχιζουν να ανεβαινουν οσο γραφω τωρα. Ολα αυτα στο down γιατι στο up εχω 0 fec errors και 2 crc. Κανουν παρτυ και δεν μπορει να μου πει τί φταιει.
> 
> Με το προηγουμενο μοντεμ, δεν ειχα θεμα. Ειχα πολυ λιγα errors και δεν ανεβοκατεβαινε η ταχυτητα συγχρονισμου. Ειχα σταθερα 49996 και μετα που πηγα στα 100 ειχα λιγοτερο attainable απο την ταχυτητα συγχρονισμου! Τωρα σε αυτο δεν φαινεται το attainable, δεν μπορω να δω αν ειμαι σε fast ή interleaved και ψιλοασχετο αλλα κραταει πολυ λιγο η σελιδα που ειμαι (αυτο πώς το αλλαζω?).
> 
> Με ρωτησε αν εχω κανει restart (δεν το βλεπουν απο καπου?) και εχω κανει σιγουρα 5 φορες και μου λεει να κανω και reset μπας και φτιαξει και μετα να το δηλωσουμε βλαβη. Λεω ας το δηλωσουμε βλαβη απο τωρα και αν φτιαξει με το reset, εφτιαξε. Αλλιως προχωραμε.
> 
> Τί μπορει να φταιει? Το μοντεμ? Η απειρια σχετικα με την 100αρα? Η γραμμη παντως δεν φταιει γιατι πριν ειχα πολυ λιγα errors και κανενα θεμα με την ταχυτητα. Υψηλο SNR (τωρα εχω 10, πριν ειχα 25) και υψηλο attenuation (τωρα εχω 6 ενω πριν ειχα 4,9).
> 
> Αν συνεχιστει αυτο και δεν φτιαξει με το reset, θα βαλω το αλλο πανω και θα παω αυτο πισω. Και αν δεν μπορουν να μου δωσουν καποιο καινουργιο ή καλυτερο, θα κρατησω το 2i και απλως θα περιμενω να ισιωσει απο μονη της η γραμμη.
> ...


Φίλε, μπορώ να σου δόσω καλή πληροφορία, απλά πρέπει να με ακούσεις και να μην βαριέσε, αυτό που θα καταλάβω θα είναι 90% σωστό, μπορείς σε παρακαλώ να βάλεις το Entry 2I στην γραμμή σου και να πας Wan->Modulation Parameters-> και να βγάλεις το Vectoring και να μου πεις όταν συνχρονίσεις αν η ταχήτητα έχει αλλαξεί? (Πρέπει να κάνει fallback σε 14/1 η 17/1) μετά να το ξανά βάλεις πάλη το Vectoring και να κάνεις το ίδιο?

----------


## ThReSh

> Δεν το υποστηρίζει κανένα CPE αυτή τη στιγμή από αυτά που δίνουν.


Άρα η απάντηση είναι "δεν αξίζει", μιας και θα πρέπει να δώσουν πιο ακριβά που το υποστηρίζουν.

----------


## Archon

> Φίλε, μπορώ να σου δόσω καλή πληροφορία, απλά πρέπει να με ακούσεις και να μην βαριέσε, αυτό που θα καταλάβω θα είναι 90% σωστό, μπορείς σε παρακαλώ να βάλεις το Entry 2I στην γραμμή σου και να πας Wan->Modulation Parameters-> και να βγάλεις το Vectoring και να μου πεις όταν συνχρονίσεις αν η ταχήτητα έχει αλλαξεί? (Πρέπει να κάνει fallback σε 14/1 η 17/1) μετά να το ξανά βάλεις πάλη το Vectoring και να κάνεις το ίδιο?


Το ειχα κανει οταν το ειχα δει εδω μεσα και η ταχυτητα πηγε στα 22Mbps. Συμπτωματικα οσο ειχα πριν βαλω το μοντεμ του ΟΤΕ για πρωτη φορα τον Γεναρη που ειχα ακομα πανω το μοντεμ της forthnet.

Εν τω μεταξυ εβαλα το 2i (ενω κανονικα εχω το 724) και η ταχυτητα πεφτει στα ουτε 92 (μαλλον εδω φταιει το μοντεμ), εβαλα ενα παλιο της forthnet που ειχα στην δουλεια και ενω συγχρονισε φυσικα δεν ειχα ιντερνετ γιατι ειχε κωδικους της forthnet και ουτε τηλεφωνο γιατι θα επρεπε να το δηλωσω και πηγε καρφωτα στα 99999. Τωρα αυτη τη στιγμη, το 724 ειναι καρφωμενο στα 99999 αλλα πολυ φοβαμαι οτι αν κατσω και σερφαρω θα πεσει ο συγχρονισμος. Δεν ξερω τι συμβαινει αλλα τα φαντασματα ειναι υπαρκτα και ζουν στη γραμμη μου.

----------


## uncharted

> Άρα η απάντηση είναι "δεν αξίζει", μιας και θα πρέπει να δώσουν πιο ακριβά που το υποστηρίζουν.


Τι θα κερδισεις με το 35b σε 100αρα? Υψηλοτερο attenuation? Περισσοτερα errors?

Οι υψηλες συχνοτητες εχουν παντα ενα κοστος...

Ετσι κι αλλιως η πλειοψηφια εδω μεσα μεχρι 100αρι θα εβαζε λογω παγιου και 17a υποστηριζουν ολα. Το 200αρι ειναι για λιγους και εκλεκτους, οποτε ας δωσουν και 300-400 ευρω για modem με 35b (πριν 15 χρονια το κοκαλοmodem τοσο ειχε αν βαλεις και πληθωρισμο μεσα).

----------


## fearhome21

> Το ειχα κανει οταν το ειχα δει εδω μεσα και η ταχυτητα πηγε στα 22Mbps. Συμπτωματικα οσο ειχα πριν βαλω το μοντεμ του ΟΤΕ για πρωτη φορα τον Γεναρη που ειχα ακομα πανω το μοντεμ της forthnet.
> 
> Εν τω μεταξυ εβαλα το 2i (ενω κανονικα εχω το 724) και η ταχυτητα πεφτει στα ουτε 92 (μαλλον εδω φταιει το μοντεμ), εβαλα ενα παλιο της forthnet που ειχα στην δουλεια και ενω συγχρονισε φυσικα δεν ειχα ιντερνετ γιατι ειχε κωδικους της forthnet και ουτε τηλεφωνο γιατι θα επρεπε να το δηλωσω και πηγε καρφωτα στα 99999. Τωρα αυτη τη στιγμη, το 724 ειναι καρφωμενο στα 99999 αλλα πολυ φοβαμαι οτι αν κατσω και σερφαρω θα πεσει ο συγχρονισμος. Δεν ξερω τι συμβαινει αλλα τα φαντασματα ειναι υπαρκτα και ζουν στη γραμμη μου.


Μάλιστα, πάντως δεν έχεις το ίδιο θέμα που είχα εγώ, εφόσων κάνει fallback se 22Mbps, και η γραμμή σου έχι καλύτερα Overhead από την δικία μου, 90.50Mbps πιάνω σε speedtest, αλλά δεν είμαι σίγουρος ποιοι παράγοντες το επηρεάζουν αυτό, γιατί δεν έχω καθόλου errors στην γραμμή και η καλοδίωση είναι αρκετά καλή.

----------


## ThReSh

> Τι θα κερδισεις με το 35b σε 100αρα? Υψηλοτερο attenuation? Περισσοτερα errors?


Άρα στην ίδια απόσταση πχ που κάποιος δεν θα πιάνει 99999 αλλά πχ 85-90 με 17a δεν θα βλέπει/πιάνει περισσότερα με 35b?

----------


## uncharted

> Άρα στην ίδια απόσταση πχ που κάποιος δεν θα πιάνει 99999 αλλά πχ 85-90 με 17a δεν θα βλέπει/πιάνει περισσότερα με 35b?


Αν δεν πιανει full sync στα 17 MHz λογω οριακης αποστασης/κακου χαλκου, τι σε κανει να πιστευεις οτι θα τα πιασει στα 35 MHz?

Ειναι σαν να λεμε οτι καποιος ειναι οριακα στα 8 MHz (VDSL2 απο Α/Κ) και οτι με καποιον μαγικο τροπο θα τον βοηθησουν τα 17 MHz (17a)... εκ πειρας θα σου πω οτι οχι μονο δεν βοηθαει, αλλα σου ριχνει και τον συγχρονισμο (πραγματικο & attainable).

Δεν υπαρχουν μαγικες λυσεις δυστυχως. Τα εχει πει ο Shannon εδω και δεκαετιες.

----------


## vessis

> Προσωπικα δν θεωρω 55 ευρω νορμαλ τιμη.Οπως λεει ο συμφορουμιτης εν ετει 2017,παμε 2018,100mbps για 55 ευρω ειναι παρα πολλα.Δεν μ'αρεσει να λεω συνεχεια το ιδιο πραγμα,αλλα σε αλλες ευρωπαικες χωρες ειναι πολυ πιο οικονομικα.Η Γαλλια παρεχει Gigabit FTTH με 31 ευρω το μηνα,ολα απεριοριστα μαζι με σταθερα προς 100+ χωρες.Εγω προσωπικα εχω προσφορα στα 18 ευρω.Και ολα αυτα με μισθους Γαλλιας που ειναι πολλαπλασιοι απο της Ελλαδας...


Δώσε Δ/νση και απόσταση καθώς και πάροχο και τότε σου λέω που η Γαλλία βρίσκεται αυτή τη στιγμή αν δεν είσαι στο last mile  :Smile:

----------


## d456

Μπορει να μου πει καποιος admin γιατι δεν βλεπω καπου την επιλογη"νεο θεμα" και βλεπω μονο το"απαντηση στο θεμα"?

----------


## cranky

:Welcome: 


Για να δείτε την επιλογή, θα πρέπει να είσαστε σε κάποια υπο-ενότητα (subforum) για να την δείτε.

Πχ, αν θέλετε να δημιουργήσετε νέο θέμα περι Wind

----------


## jkoukos

> Αν δεν πιανει full sync στα 17 MHz λογω οριακης αποστασης/κακου χαλκου, τι σε κανει να πιστευεις οτι θα τα πιασει στα 35 MHz?
> 
> Ειναι σαν να λεμε οτι καποιος ειναι οριακα στα 8 MHz (VDSL2 απο Α/Κ) και οτι με καποιον μαγικο τροπο θα τον βοηθησουν τα 17 MHz (17a)... εκ πειρας θα σου πω οτι οχι μονο δεν βοηθαει, αλλα σου ριχνει και τον συγχρονισμο (πραγματικο & attainable).
> 
> Δεν υπαρχουν μαγικες λυσεις δυστυχως. Τα εχει πει ο Shannon εδω και δεκαετιες.


Υπάρχει όμως μια θεμελιώδης διαφορά μεταξύ του 8/17a και 35b. To δεύτερο είναι διαφορετικό και ανώτερο των πρώτων προφίλ και απλά επειδή είναι συμβατό μπήκε ως Annex στο πρότυπο και όχι μέρος του ίδιου προφίλ.
Oι μετρήσεις προσομείωσης που έγιναν στον ΟΤΕ, με παρόντες ΕΕΤΤ και λοιπούς παρόχους, αλλά και η πρακτική από την χρήση του σε μερικές χώρες της Ευρώπης, έδειξε την ανωτερότητά του στα ίδια μέτρα.

----------


## GeorgeH

> Υπάρχει όμως μια θεμελιώδης διαφορά μεταξύ του 8/17a και 35b. To δεύτερο είναι διαφορετικό και ανώτερο των πρώτων προφίλ και απλά επειδή είναι συμβατό μπήκε ως Annex στο πρότυπο και όχι μέρος του ίδιου προφίλ.
> Oι μετρήσεις προσομείωσης που έγιναν στον ΟΤΕ, με παρόντες ΕΕΤΤ και λοιπούς παρόχους, αλλά και η πρακτική από την χρήση του σε μερικές χώρες της Ευρώπης, έδειξε την ανωτερότητά του στα ίδια μέτρα.


Πώς δικαιολογείται παρεπιπτόντως στην εικόνα, στη διπλάσια περίπου απόσταση (225 έναντι 125) σε 17a τα στατιστικά να αυξάνουν;

----------


## stamka

> Υπάρχει όμως μια θεμελιώδης διαφορά μεταξύ του 8/17a και 35b. To δεύτερο είναι διαφορετικό και ανώτερο των πρώτων προφίλ και απλά επειδή είναι συμβατό μπήκε ως Annex στο πρότυπο και όχι μέρος του ίδιου προφίλ.
> Oι μετρήσεις προσομείωσης που έγιναν στον ΟΤΕ, με παρόντες ΕΕΤΤ και λοιπούς παρόχους, αλλά και η πρακτική από την χρήση του σε μερικές χώρες της Ευρώπης, έδειξε την ανωτερότητά του στα ίδια μέτρα.


μια μεταφραση για DS, US ?

----------


## GeorgeH

> μια μεταφραση για DS, US ?


Download και upload είναι φίλος.

----------


## jkoukos

Αυτά αναφέρει ο πίνακας. Το αν έχουν λάθος ή όχι, δεν το γνωρίζω.

*D*own*s*tream και *U*p*s*tream.

----------


## cranky

> μια μεταφραση για DS, US ?


Download Stream, Upload Stream.

----------


## FirefoxAurora

DS = DownStream
US = UpStream

----------


## stamka

to profile επηρεάζει δηλ μονο το downstream

----------


## uncharted

> Υπάρχει όμως μια θεμελιώδης διαφορά μεταξύ του 8/17a και 35b. To δεύτερο είναι διαφορετικό και ανώτερο των πρώτων προφίλ και απλά επειδή είναι συμβατό μπήκε ως Annex στο πρότυπο και όχι μέρος του ίδιου προφίλ.
> Oι μετρήσεις προσομείωσης που έγιναν στον ΟΤΕ, με παρόντες ΕΕΤΤ και λοιπούς παρόχους, αλλά και η πρακτική από την χρήση του σε μερικές χώρες της Ευρώπης, έδειξε την ανωτερότητά του στα ίδια μέτρα.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 188950


Για να ειναι δικαιη η συγκριση, θα πρεπει το 17a στο πινακακι να ειναι με vectoring enabled (οπως ειναι και το 35b λογικα)... ειναι ετσι? Μου φαινεται πολυ χαμηλο το 61813 Kbps για 125m βροχου.  :Thinking: 

Ακομα κι ετσι βεβαια, τα 200 Mbps δεν βλεπω να τα πιανει κανεις στο πινακακι, ακομα και σε κοντινη αποσταση... αρα ειναι απιαστο ονειρο η 200αρα? Μηπως θα χρειαστει G.Fast?

Επισης, την ανωτεροτητα πως την οριζεις ακριβως? Απο τα περισσοτερα MHz? Μα το προβλημα ειναι οτι αυξανεται η εξασθενηση οσο αυξανει το φασμα. Αλλιως και το G.Fast ειναι ανωτερο με αυτη την λογικη, αρκει η αποσταση DSLAM <-> CPE να ειναι μικρη.

----------


## tiatrou

> Επισης, την ανωτεροτητα πως την οριζεις ακριβως? Απο τα περισσοτερα MHz?


Φαντάζομαι εννοεί, οτι για την* ίδια απόσταση*, πετυχαίνει *μεγαλύτερες ταχύτητες* που είναι και το ζητούμενο. Πάντως πρέπει να είναι χωρίς vectoring και τα δύο.

----------


## uncharted

> Φαντάζομαι εννοεί, οτι για την* ίδια απόσταση*, πετυχαίνει *μεγαλύτερες ταχύτητες* που είναι και το ζητούμενο. Πάντως πρέπει να είναι χωρίς vectoring και τα δύο.


Μαλλον ειναι με vectoring το 35b, γιατι πιανει 2.41x ταχυτητα εναντι του 17a, ενω εχει μολις τους διπλασιους τονους.

Γενικως λειπει context απο το πινακακι για να βγαλουμε οριστικα συμπερασματα...  :Smile:

----------


## Collective_Soul

Aν γοογλαρεις images θα δεις γρηγορα ποσα πιανει το 35b vectored σε aggregate

----------


## GeorgeH

> Μαλλον ειναι με vectoring το 35b, γιατι πιανει 2.41x ταχυτητα εναντι του 17a, ενω εχει μολις τους διπλασιους τονους.
> 
> Γενικως λειπει context απο το πινακακι για να βγαλουμε οριστικα συμπερασματα...


Η αλήθεια είναι ότι μοιάζει για non-vectored σύμφωνα και με το πινακάκι που είχα ποστάρει για 35b και που αν θυμάμαι καλά συνέκρινε τις γραμμές στα 300μ γιατί από εκεί κ πέρα πέφτει αρκετά η ταχύτητα.

----------


## tiatrou

> Μαλλον ειναι με vectoring το 35b, γιατι πιανει 2.41x ταχυτητα εναντι του 17a, ενω εχει μολις τους διπλασιους τονους.
> 
> Γενικως λειπει context απο το πινακακι για να βγαλουμε οριστικα συμπερασματα...


Δηλαδή τα 200Mbps δε θα τα πιάνει ούτε με 35b profile; Συνεπώς περιμένουμε G fast για τα 200Mbps;

----------


## jkoukos

Όποιος πιστεύει ότι θα έχει σε κάθε περίπτωση 100 ή 200 ή 300 ή παραπάνω Mbps, είναι γελασμένος. Ισχύει απόλυτα το "έως" και κυρίως εξαρτάται από την απόσταση και την υπηρεσία.
To πινακάκι είναι από εγχώριο πάροχο που μετείχε στην διαβούλευση για τον νέο κανονισμό. Ορίστε και μια εικόνα για το τι να αναμένουμε ανά τεχνολογία που θα χρησιμοποιηθεί.

----------


## GeorgeH

> Όποιος πιστεύει ότι θα έχει σε κάθε περίπτωση 100 ή 200 ή 300 ή παραπάνω Mbps, είναι γελασμένος. Ισχύει απόλυτα το "έως" και κυρίως εξαρτάται από την απόσταση και την υπηρεσία.
> To πινακάκι είναι από εγχώριο πάροχο που μετείχε στην διαβούλευση για τον νέο κανονισμό. Ορίστε και μια εικόνα για το τι να αναμένουμε ανά τεχνολογία που θα χρησιμοποιηθεί.


Δε βλέπω κάτι διαφορετικό από αυτό που έγραψα. 100 με vectoring και 200 με Super vectoring (35b) έως τα 300μ.

----------


## makhs

> Όποιος πιστεύει ότι θα έχει σε κάθε περίπτωση 100 ή 200 ή 300 ή παραπάνω Mbps, είναι γελασμένος. Ισχύει απόλυτα το "έως" και κυρίως εξαρτάται από την απόσταση και την υπηρεσία.
> To πινακάκι είναι από εγχώριο πάροχο που μετείχε στην διαβούλευση για τον νέο κανονισμό. Ορίστε και μια εικόνα για το τι να αναμένουμε ανά τεχνολογία που θα χρησιμοποιηθεί.


Το Super Vectoring ειναι το ιδιο πραγμα με το VPlus αν καταλαβα καλα;

----------


## d456

> Για να δείτε την επιλογή, θα πρέπει να είσαστε σε κάποια υπο-ενότητα (subforum) για να την δείτε.
> 
> Πχ, αν θέλετε να δημιουργήσετε νέο θέμα περι Wind
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 188939


σας ευχαριστω, νομιζω τα καατφερα και το δημιουργησα

----------


## jkoukos

> Δε βλέπω κάτι διαφορετικό από αυτό που έγραψα. 100 με vectoring και 200 με Super vectoring (35b) έως τα 300μ.


Δεν αναφερόμουν σε σένα.




> Το Super Vectoring ειναι το ιδιο πραγμα με το VPlus αν καταλαβα καλα;


35b = G.993.2 Annex Q ή V.Plus ή Super Vectoring.
Μπορεί να είναι στο ίδιο πρότυπο με το VDSL2 (G.993.2) αλλά είναι εντελώς διαφορετικό προφίλ από τα 8 γνωστά που έχει (8/12/17) αυτό. Γι' αυτό μπήκε σε διαφορετικό Annex και μνημονεύεται ξεχωριστά.  Μάλιστα όσον αφορά το Vectoring (G.993.5) η συσχέτιση του 35b είναι μόνο με το 17a και όχι τα υπόλοιπα 7 προφίλ του VDSL2.

----------


## usergr123

Ο καθενας τα δικα του λεει...

----------


## jkoukos

Οι διαφορές στα διαγράμματα έχουν να κάνουν με το υπολογιστικό μοντέλο σε σχέση με το μέγιστο θεωρητικό που παρέχει η όποια υπηρεσία.
Όμως όλα δείχνουν την διαφορά που υπάρχει μεταξύ τους και μάλιστα συμφωνούν με τα πραγματικά δεδομένα στις χώρες που δουλεύει τους τελευταίους 12 μήνες το vectoring (ή EVDSL που αναφέρεται σε κάποιες).

----------


## uncharted

> Δηλαδή τα 200Mbps δε θα τα πιάνει ούτε με 35b profile; Συνεπώς περιμένουμε G fast για τα 200Mbps;


Καλη ερωτηση. Εγω ακομα περιμενω να ποσταρει καποιος στατιστικα απο 200αρα xDSL γραμμη... τυχαιο? Μεχρι 100αρα εχουμε δει μεχρι στιγμης.

Εδω μαλιστα λεει οτι θα εχει delay: http://gfastnews.com/index.php/90-r/...elayed-to-2019  :Thinking: 

Οπου DT βαλε ΟΤΕ.




> Όποιος πιστεύει ότι θα έχει σε κάθε περίπτωση 100 ή 200 ή 300 ή παραπάνω Mbps, είναι γελασμένος. Ισχύει απόλυτα το "έως" και κυρίως εξαρτάται από την απόσταση και την υπηρεσία.
> To πινακάκι είναι από εγχώριο πάροχο που μετείχε στην διαβούλευση για τον νέο κανονισμό. Ορίστε και μια εικόνα για το τι να αναμένουμε ανά τεχνολογία που θα χρησιμοποιηθεί.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 188954


Ενδιαφερον πινακακι, πιο αναλυτικο απο το προηγουμενο.  :One thumb up: 

Και φυσικα θα συνεχισει να ισχυει το "εως" για παντα οσον αφορα τον χαλκο...

ΥΓ: Σαφως αλλο η θεωρια και αλλο η πραξη. Real-life μετρησεις μας ενδιαφερουν, κατα προτιμηση σε πραγματικους βροχους και οχι στο εργαστηριο.

----------


## ASFE

Με τις υγειες μας

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 189000

https://www.902.gr/eidisi/ergatiki-t...tin-toxotis-ae

----------


## JOEBOO

> Με τις υγειες μας
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 189000
> 
> https://www.902.gr/eidisi/ergatiki-t...tin-toxotis-ae


Η κατασταση με τον ΤΟΞΟΤΗ δεν ειναι καινουρια. Ειναι ετσι τα τελευταια 3-4 χρονια. Υπαρχουν οντως επισχεσεις, αλλα συνεργεια, λιγα μεν, δουλεουν ακομα αφου η εταιρια τους δινει καποια εναντι για να ολοκληρωθουν καποια εργα. Και δεν χρωσταει μονο σε εργαζομενους αλλα και σε προμηθευτες κλπ κλπ...Απλα αναμενονται πολλες καθυστερησεις σε ο,τι εχει αναλαβει ο ΤΟΞΟΤΗΣ.

----------


## nn555

Τι γίνεται με τα αστικά κεντρα που δεν εμφανιζονται ούτε στο VDSL vectoring ουτε στα Rural του ΟΤΕ; Στα Ιωάννινα π.χ. το Α/Κ Δροσοχωρίου και κάποια ακόμη. Υπάρχει πρόβλεψη; Μιλάμε για δήμο Ιωαννιτών δίπλα στην πόλη...

----------


## jkoukos

Αναμονή για τις επόμενες αιτήσεις των παρόχων που θα γίνονται πλέον ετησίως, με αρχή τον φετινό Μάιο.

----------


## alexandros

Σημερα βλέπω και αλλάζουν το δικό μου, 1699-316 στον Υμηττό, αστικό κεντρο Αγιου Αρτεμίου.
Αυτό που μου κάνει εντύπωση είναι ότι το Κ/Φ αυτό όπως και το 318 που επίσης αλλάζει, δεν είναι στην λίστα που υπάρχει εδώ συνημμένη ούτε στις αντίστοιχες της Vodafone/Wind :Thinking:

----------


## tiatrou

> Σημερα βλέπω και αλλάζουν το δικό μου, 1699-316 στον Υμηττό, αστικό κεντρο Αγιου Αρτεμίου.
> Αυτό που μου κάνει εντύπωση είναι ότι το Κ/Φ αυτό όπως και το 318 που επίσης αλλάζει, δεν είναι στην λίστα που υπάρχει εδώ συνημμένη ούτε στις αντίστοιχες της Vodafone/Wind


Από την στιγμή που ο ΟΤΕ πήρε το Α/Κ 1699, μπορεί να το ζητήσει σε επόμενη φάση, χωρίς να έχουν δικαίωμα οι άλλοι πάροχοι να το διεκδικήσουν.

----------


## jkoukos

Λάθος. Αυτό ίσχυε μόνο στις 3 πρώτες φάσεις.
Από εδώ και πέρα ισχύουν οι ετήσιες αναθέσεις, όπου οποιοσδήποτε πάροχος, μπορεί να αιτηθεί και να αναλάβει αδιάθετες καμπίνες, ακόμη και σε περιοχή που έχει ήδη αναληφθεί από άλλον πάροχο (και προφανώς δεν ήταν στον αρχικό προγραμματισμό προς αναβάθμιση).

----------


## tiatrou

> Λάθος. Αυτό ίσχυε μόνο στις 3 πρώτες φάσεις.
> Από εδώ και πέρα ισχύουν οι ετήσιες αναθέσεις, όπου οποιοσδήποτε πάροχος, μπορεί να αιτηθεί και να αναλάβει αδιάθετες καμπίνες, ακόμη και σε περιοχή που έχει ήδη αναληφθεί από άλλον πάροχο (και προφανώς δεν ήταν στον αρχικό προγραμματισμό προς αναβάθμιση).


Δεν έχει ένας μόνο πάροχος το vectoring ανά Α/Κ; Μιλάμε πάντα για το ίδιο Αστικό Κέντρο.

----------


## emeliss

Όχι όταν ξεκινήσουν οι ετήσιες αναθέσεις. Δεν έχουν όμως ξεκινήσει.

----------


## tiatrou

> Όχι όταν ξεκινήσουν οι ετήσιες αναθέσεις. Δεν έχουν όμως ξεκινήσει.


Δηλαδή μπορεί τις μισές καμπίνες ενός Α/Κ να τις παίρνει π.χ. ο ΟΤΕ και τις υπόλοιπες η Vodafone; Δεν είχα καταλάβει οτι ίσχυε κάτι τέτοιο.

----------


## anderm

> Δηλαδή μπορεί τις μισές καμπίνες ενός Α/Κ να τις παίρνει π.χ. ο ΟΤΕ και τις υπόλοιπες η Vodafone; Δεν είχα καταλάβει οτι ίσχυε κάτι τέτοιο.


Πρακτικά, σε περιοχές που η κάλυψη είναι σε πολύ μεγάλο ποσοστό από έναν πάροχο, είναι δύσκολο να δούμε να μπαίνει δεύτερος πάροχος στο ίδιο Α/Κ, σε Α/Κ που ο κύριος πάροχος έχει χαμηλότερη ποσοστιαία κάλυψη, μπορεί να το δούμε, ωστόσο πιστεύω πως θα δυσκολέψει πολύ από οργανωτικής άποψης να καλύπτει δεύτερος πάροχος διάσπαρτες καμπίνες, προβλήματα με διαθεσιμότητες κλπ. Φυσικά υπάρχουν και πρακτικά προβλήματα μιας και θα απαιτηθούν επιπλέον, διπλά σκαψίματα, εδώ ο ΟΤΕ με τις υπάρχουσες οδεύσεις και κάνει τόσο σκάψιμο, φανταστείτε δύο εναλλακτικούς.

----------


## jkoukos

> Δηλαδή μπορεί τις μισές καμπίνες ενός Α/Κ να τις παίρνει π.χ. ο ΟΤΕ και τις υπόλοιπες η Vodafone; Δεν είχα καταλάβει οτι ίσχυε κάτι τέτοιο.


Ο κανονισμός το επιτρέπει (εφεξής). Το αν θα γίνει, είναι άλλο θέμα και έχει να κάνει με την πολιτική και τα σχέδια του κάθε παρόχου.

----------


## nikgr

εγω αυτο που θέλω να ρωτησω ειναι αν υπάρχουν τελικα χρήστες που έχουν ενεργοποιηθεί στα 200mbps απο τον ΟΤΕ και αν υπάρχει κάποιο πλάνο για ακομα μεγαλύτερες ταχύτητες και κυρίως για FTTH μέσα στη χρονιά.
 Υπάρχουν τεχνικα προβλήματα που πρέπει να επιλυθουν?


Η wind υποτιθεται οτι θα δώσει επιλεκτικά FTTH στο επόμενο 4μηνο σε πιλοτικές πόλεις, αλλα τουλάχιστον στη Λάρισα που το παρακολουθώ τα εργα δε βλέπω να προχωράνε.

----------


## ligopoulo

ΟΤΕ νέες καμπίνες στον Εύοσμο  με νούμερα 155 και 160 οδός σμυρνης με Σωκράτους γωνία και Αχιλλέως με Αλκιβιάδου γωνία.

----------


## arist1988

> ΟΤΕ νέες καμπίνες στον Εύοσμο  με νούμερα 155 και 160 οδός σμυρνης με Σωκράτους γωνία και Αχιλλέως με Αλκιβιάδου γωνία.


ποια εταιρια πηρε τα συγκεκριμενα καφαο ;;;; στο excel με τις αναβαθμισεις ειναι μεσα;;; το λεω γιατι ο δημος παυλου μελα (περιοχη γυμναστηριου ) ειναι για απριλιο του 2019 απο wind

----------


## ligopoulo

Στην περιοχή δύο εταιρείες ζήτησαν να κάνουν έργα με οπτικές ίνες. Wind στη μεγάλου Αλεξάνδρου --τζαβελα-- 17ης Νοεμβρίου --αγ.Κωνσταντινου
Και ΙΝΑΛΑΤ στη Μαρτίου.Οι συγκχρεκριμένες είναι του ΟΤΕ έχω βγάλει φωτογραφίες αλλά ρώτησε γείτονας τον τεχνικό και όντως είναι.Αλλα χρόνο ενεργοποίησης δεν ξέρουμε το βλέπω για καλοκαίρι

----------


## matelas

Το καφαο μου δεν είναι σε καμία ανάθεση. Το κέντρο μου το πήρε ο οτε με κάλυψη 87%.

Ρώτησα λοιπόν τον οτε αν υπάρχει περίπτωση να γίνει κάτι μέσα στο 2018 η σε μελλοντική ανάθεση και μετά από αρκετή αναμονή απάντησαν πως αναμένεται αναβάθμιση που θα υλοποιηθεί στο προσεχές κατασκευαστικό πρόγραμμα του 2018. 

Αυτό είναι πολύ καλό νέο αλλά είναι κάπως γενικό και με βάζει σε σκέψεις καθώς απ ότι διαβάζουμε στο forum η επόμενη ανάθεση θα γίνει κάπου τον Μάιο με τα έργα να ξεκινούν το 2019. Μήπως εννοούν αυτό;

Πριν λίγες μέρες είχα μια βλάβη και ρώτησα με την ευκαιρία τον τεχνικό και μου είπε πως μπορεί να γίνει αναβάθμιση χωρίς vectoring και να δώσει 30 & 50 λόγο προβληματικής περιοχής. Αλλά ήταν απλά η εκτίμηση του.

Ξέρουμε τι μπορεί να παίζει; Να χαρώ η θα μου βγει ξινή η χαρά;  :Razz:

----------


## alexandros

Το ιδιο ισχυε και για το δικο μου καφάο αλλα πριν 2 βδομάδες το αλλάξανε χωρίς να υπάρχει σε κανένα προγραμματισμό απο αυτούς που έχω δει στην ΕΕΤΤ.

----------


## matelas

> Το ιδιο ισχυε και για το δικο μου καφάο αλλα πριν 2 βδομάδες το αλλάξανε χωρίς να υπάρχει σε κανένα προγραμματισμό απο αυτούς που έχω δει στην ΕΕΤΤ.


Λες να υπάρχει ελπίδα;  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Μήπως ήταν ενταγμένο στο rural; Σε ποια περιοχή είσαι; Έβαλαν καμπίνα του οτε; 

Δώσε καμιά πληροφορία μήπως βγάλουμε άκρη.  :Razz:

----------


## alexandros

Ελπίδα υπάρχει:-) τι είναι το rural? Το δικό μου καφαο είναι το 316 στο αστικό κέντρο του Αγίου Αρτεμίου στον Υμηττό. ΟΤΕ το έβαλε.

----------


## matelas

> Ελπίδα υπάρχει:-) τι είναι το rural? Το δικό μου καφαο είναι το 316 στο αστικό κέντρο του Αγίου Αρτεμίου στον Υμηττό. ΟΤΕ το έβαλε.


Το rural είναι ένα πρόγραμμα για ίντερνετ σε απομακρυσμένες περιοχές. Περισσότερα μπορείς να δεις εδώ.

Αλλά εσύ δεν είσαι σε απομακρυσμένη περιοχή απ ότι λες, οπότε κάτι άλλο είναι.

Έχω νέα πάντως. Συχνά μπαίνω στη διαύγεια για να βλέπω διάφορες αποφάσεις του δήμου μου. Μπήκα και πριν λίγο και είδα σημερινή απόφαση για άδεια στον οτε που αφορά εργασίες στην περιοχή μου. Η απόφαση περιγράφει λεπτομερώς σε ποιες οδούς θα σκάψουν και μία από αυτές είναι και αυτή που είναι το καφαο μου. Επίσης αναφέρει πως θα μπουν καμπίνες τύπου Γ3.

Να είναι η τυχερή μου μέρα και να μην το ξέρω;  :Cool:

----------


## alexandros

Είδα σήμερα ότι αφού βάλανε καινούρια καφαο εδώ και μια βδομάδα ότι σκάβουμε σε πολλούς δρόμους και περνάνε κάτι πολυ χοντρά καλώδια. Τι είναι αυτά;

- - - Updated - - -

Ορίστε και οι φωτό

----------


## jkoukos

Πλαστικοί σωλήνες, μέσα από τους οποίους θα περάσουν αργότερα οι οπτικές ίνες.

----------


## chaos38

Μια γρήγορη ερώτηση....στην Ναύπακτο ειμαστε σε φάση ενεργοποιησης των καμπινων vectoring και λόγω των έργων οι ταχύτητες σε Όλες τις εταιρίες έχουν πέσει...
Στην δική μου γραμμή με cosmote έχω μείωση από 12mbps  (με πειραγμενο snr 3db) σε 8.5mbps ....Πριν λίγο με πήρε ο τεχνικός και μου είπε να κάνω υπομονή και σε 10 μέρες με τις νέες καμπίνες μπορεί να συγχρονισω έως και 20mbps (και καλα)...

Η ερώτηση είναι η εξής ....με την αλλαγή των καμπινων θα ανέβουν οι ταχύτητες στο απλό adsl? και μάλιστα τόσο Πολύ???

----------


## ASFE

Νομιζω δεν ισχυει κατι τετοιο.

----------


## jkoukos

Τον τελευταίο καιρό ο ΟΤΕ έχει ξεκινήσει να βάζει τους δικούς του πελάτες, με σύνδεση ADSL, στις νέες καμπίνες. Αυτό όμως δεν γίνεται παντού, αλλά τουλάχιστον συχνότερα απ' ότι στο παρελθόν. Ωστόσο οι πληροφορίες λένε ότι εφαρμόζεται στις συνδέσεις που έχουν ή θα μεταβούν σε VoIP.

----------


## chaos38

> Τον τελευταίο καιρό ο ΟΤΕ έχει ξεκινήσει να βάζει τους δικούς του πελάτες, με σύνδεση ADSL, στις νέες καμπίνες. Αυτό όμως δεν γίνεται παντού, αλλά τουλάχιστον συχνότερα απ' ότι στο παρελθόν. Ωστόσο οι πληροφορίες λένε ότι εφαρμόζεται στις συνδέσεις που έχουν ή θα μεταβούν σε VoIP.


Αυτο συνεπαγεται αυξηση ταχυτητας αυτης της τάξης μεγεθους ?.....θα αλλαξει το attenuation και θα αυξηθει τοσο πολυ ο συγχρονισμος?

----------


## jkoukos

Λογικό δεν είναι από την στιγμή που παίρνει σύνδεση από το DSLAM της καμπίνας και όχι από το αστικό κέντρο;

----------


## Catchphrase

Αυτό που κάνουν είναι ότι από το κέντρο μέχρι την καμπίνα σου, το σήμα  έρχεται με οπτική ίνα αντί με χαλκό όπως γινόταν μέχρι σήμερα.

----------


## jkoukos

Η οπτική ίνα δεν έχει να κάνει με τον συγχρονισμό της όποιας υπηρεσίας. Ο συγχρονισμός είναι ανάλογος της απόστασης από το DSLAM, που απλά τώρα θα είναι στην καμπίνα αντί του αστικού κέντρου.

----------


## chaos38

> Λογικό δεν είναι από την στιγμή που παίρνει σύνδεση από το DSLAM της καμπίνας και όχι από το αστικό κέντρο;


Είχα την εντύπωση ότι η μισή καμπίνα ειναι για το vdsl και η αλλη μιση ειναι η ενσωματωση της παλιας κλασσικης adsl.....

Αυτό που συζητάμε αφορά και τις υπόλοιπες εταιρίες? και οι υπόλοιποι θα έχουν αυτή την δυνατότητα?

Ακόμα είμαι σε pstn τηλεφωνια...με την αλλαγή θα αλλάξω σε voip?

----------


## terism69

τι καφαο αλλάζει ο οτε και που δεν είναι μεσα στης λίστες ανάθεσης καφαο που είναι ακομα και στο οριο η και κατω από τα 550 μετρα από το αστικο  κεντρο η οσα εχουν μείνει και είναι πάνω από τα 550 μετρα

----------


## chaos38

Λίγο πιο απλά?

----------


## jkoukos

> Είχα την εντύπωση ότι η μισή καμπίνα ειναι για το vdsl και η αλλη μιση ειναι η ενσωματωση της παλιας κλασσικης adsl.....


Περίπου έτσι. Η μισή έχει τις οριολωρίδες όπου γίνονται οι συνδέσεις των χάλκινων καλωδίων (όπως και η παλιά) και η άλλη μισή έχει τον ενεργό εξοπλισμό του DSLAM, από τον οποίο μπορεί να δοθεί xDSL υπηρεσία.
Απλά με τον νέο κανονισμό του vectoring, δεν επιτρέπεται το ADSL, αλλά κάλλιστα μπορεί να δοθεί VDSL με ταχύτητες του ADSL.




> Αυτό που συζητάμε αφορά και τις υπόλοιπες εταιρίες? και οι υπόλοιποι θα έχουν αυτή την δυνατότητα?


Αν θέλουν μπορεί να το εφαρμόσουν και αυτές.




> Ακόμα είμαι σε pstn τηλεφωνια...με την αλλαγή θα αλλάξω σε voip?


Εξαρτάται από την πολιτική του παρόχου. Με σιγουριά κανείς δεν μπορεί να το πει. Ο νέος κανονισμός προβλέπει ότι για υπηρεσία vectoring από καμπίνα, η τηλεφωνία θα είναι VoIP. Αυτό όμως ακόμη δεν εφαρμόζεται σε όλες τις περιπτώσεις και απ' όλους.

----------


## chaos38

Ευχαριστώ πολυ για τις χρήσιμες πληροφορίες  σου :Smile:

----------


## tiatrou

> Απλά με τον νέο κανονισμό του vectoring, δεν επιτρέπεται το ADSL, αλλά κάλλιστα μπορεί να δοθεί VDSL με ταχύτητες του ADSL.
> 
> 
> Ο νέος κανονισμός προβλέπει ότι για υπηρεσία vectoring από καμπίνα, η τηλεφωνία θα είναι VoIP.


Δύο διευκρινιστικές ερωτήσεις θα ήθελα να κάνω.

1. Τι εννοείς ότι *δεν επιτρέπεται το ADSL;* Δηλαδή όποια καμπίνα γίνεται vectoring, όλες οι ADSL συνδέσεις θα μεταφέρονται σε VDSL από την καμπίνα και η ταχύτητα θα γίνετε καθαρά 24Mbps; και

2 Όποια καμπίνα γίνεται vectoring, αφού όλες οι συνδέσεις θα παίρνουν από αυτήν, αυτομάτως όσοι έχουν PSTN τηλεφωνία, θα πηγαίνουν υποχρεωτικά σε VOIP;

Φαντάζομαι όχι είναι η απάντηση και στα δύο, αλλά το ρωτάω για να βεβαιωθώ.

----------


## Andreaslar

> Δύο διευκρινιστικές ερωτήσεις θα ήθελα να κάνω.
> 
> 1. Τι εννοείς ότι *δεν επιτρέπεται το ADSL;* Δηλαδή όποια καμπίνα γίνεται vectoring, όλες οι ADSL συνδέσεις θα μεταφέρονται σε VDSL από την καμπίνα και η ταχύτητα θα γίνετε καθαρά 24Mbps; και
> 
> 2 Όποια καμπίνα γίνεται vectoring, αφού όλες οι συνδέσεις θα παίρνουν από αυτήν, αυτομάτως όσοι έχουν PSTN τηλεφωνία, θα πηγαίνουν υποχρεωτικά σε VOIP;
> 
> Φαντάζομαι όχι είναι η απάντηση και στα δύο, αλλά το ρωτάω για να βεβαιωθώ.


1. Αυτό συνήθως το κάνει ο ΟΤΕ στις δικές του καμπίνες. Οι άλλοι πάροχοι δεν ξερουμε ακομα. Ο "κανόνας" λέει ότι οι συνδέσεις φεύγουν από την καμπίνα και παρέχεται ADSL από το Α/Κ.
2. Ναι.

----------


## anderm

> Δύο διευκρινιστικές ερωτήσεις θα ήθελα να κάνω.
> 
> 1. Τι εννοείς ότι *δεν επιτρέπεται το ADSL;* Δηλαδή όποια καμπίνα γίνεται vectoring, όλες οι ADSL συνδέσεις θα μεταφέρονται σε VDSL από την καμπίνα και η ταχύτητα θα γίνετε καθαρά 24Mbps; και
> 
> 2 Όποια καμπίνα γίνεται vectoring, αφού όλες οι συνδέσεις θα παίρνουν από αυτήν, αυτομάτως όσοι έχουν PSTN τηλεφωνία, θα πηγαίνουν υποχρεωτικά σε VOIP;
> 
> Φαντάζομαι όχι είναι η απάντηση και στα δύο, αλλά το ρωτάω για να βεβαιωθώ.


1. Απαγορεύεται ο ενεργός εξοπλισμός να συγχρονίσει σε ADSL. Είτε λοιπόν συνεχίζεις να παίρνεις από Α/Κ είτε στη περίπτωση που έχεις ΟΤΕ, σε αυξανόμενο ποσοστό, μεταφέρει τους συνδρομητές του από το Α/Κ στις καμπίνες, ανεξαρτήτως προγράμματος. Χρησιμοποιεί λοιπόν modulation VDSL και κόφτη στα 24/1. Η μέχρι στιγμής εμπειρία δείχνει πως οι εναλλακτικοί δεν ενοικιάζουν πόρτες στον ενεργό εξοπλισμό για τις ADSL συνδέσεις. Συνεπώς, έστω πως είχες ΟΤΕ και συγχρόνιζες 24/1 εάν πας σε εναλλακτικό ο συγχρονισμός καταρρέει και το ανάποδο.

2. Θεωρητικά ναι.

----------


## tiatrou

O.K., σε ευχαριστώ πολύ. Τώρα κατάλαβα πλήρως.

----------


## jkoukos

Για το 2, ο κανονισμός προβλέπει ότι από καμπίνες που είναι στον προγραμματισμό και παρέχεται υπηρεσία vectoring, οι συνδέσεις θα είναι VLU, δηλαδή VoIP.
Μέχρι σήμερα είναι VPU, δηλαδή τηλεφωνία TDM. Ήδη κάποιοι πάροχοι σε νέες συνδέσεις, ενημερώνουν του πελάτες ότι θα έχουν VoIP.
Το γιατί δεν εφαρμόζεται ήδη παντού και το πότε θα αλλάξει αυτό, είναι άγνωστο.

----------


## puffy

εγω στην πραξη αυτο που νομιζω ειναι οτι σε νεες καμπινες  vlu\ voip 100%,
αλλα το vectoring υφισταται και σε vpu.
τουλαχιστον 100αρι σε vpu δεν φαινεται να υπαρχει θεμα http://www.otewholesale.gr/Portals/0/VPU_GR.pdf

απλα οσο ειναι vpu δεν δινουν τηλεοραση αλλοι παροχοι και δεν ξερω γω τι αλλα μπλιμπλικια :Razz:

----------


## lady_in_black

Γιατι το συνταγμα λεει οτι πρεπει να εχεις τουλαχιστον τηλεφωνο οτι και να γινει οποτε δυσκολο αυτο αν ειναι voip χωρις ups στην καμπινα.

----------


## puffy

well οπως εχω ξαναπει , θα ερθει καποια στιγμη που θα σου πουν, αν θες να εχεις τηλεφωνο τοτε δυστυχως παρεχουμε μονο voip. αν δεν θες πηγαινε αλλου.
νταξει και ειναι ευλογο δεν μπορουν να συντηρουν αχρηστο χαλκο και εξοπλισμο για παντα μονο για τηλεφωνια.

αλλα ειναι χαζομαρα που το σπρωχνουν σε ανθρωπους που δεν παιρνουν απο καμπινες, για να πιασουν στοχους χωρις σημαντικο ωφελος για κανεναν

----------


## lady_in_black

> well οπως εχω ξαναπει , θα ερθει καποια στιγμη που θα σου πουν, αν θες να εχεις τηλεφωνο τοτε δυστυχως παρεχουμε μονο voip. αν δεν θες πηγαινε αλλου.
> νταξει και ειναι ευλογο δεν μπορουν να συντηρουν αχρηστο χαλκο και εξοπλισμο για παντα μονο για τηλεφωνια.


Αυτος ειναι και ενας λογος που εχει χασει πολλους πελατες μαζι και εμενα.

----------


## puffy

σε μια 5ετια max μονο voip θα υπαρχει τουλαχιστον στις μεγαλες πολεις,
σε ftth μονο voip θα υπαρχει.
και οι εναλλακτικοι στις καμπινες τους μονο voip δινουν

----------


## emeliss

Σε βάθος χρόνου ξεχνάμε την TDM τηλεφωνία. Σήμερα που είμαστε ακόμα σε μεταβατική κατάσταση υπάρχει υποχρέωση παροχής προϊόντος VLU (που υπάρχει) και υποχρέωση να έχεις στην χονδρική ότι και στην λιανική (που υπάρχει).

----------


## puffy

> Σε βάθος χρόνου ξεχνάμε την TDM τηλεφωνία. Σήμερα που είμαστε ακόμα σε μεταβατική κατάσταση υπάρχει υποχρέωση παροχής προϊόντος VLU (που υπάρχει) και υποχρέωση να έχεις στην χονδρική ότι και στην λιανική (που υπάρχει).


δηλ το 100αρι σε vpu κανονικα δεν προβλεπεται? τουλαχιστον για μια μεταβατικη φαση οπως λες

απ οτι εχω καταλαβει vpu παιζει vectoring κανονικα ( τουλαχιστον μεχρι 100)

----------


## emeliss

Και 200αρι VPU υπάρχει.

----------


## matelas

> Μια γρήγορη ερώτηση....στην Ναύπακτο ειμαστε σε φάση ενεργοποιησης των καμπινων vectoring και λόγω των έργων οι ταχύτητες σε Όλες τις εταιρίες έχουν πέσει...
> Στην δική μου γραμμή με cosmote έχω μείωση από 12mbps  (με πειραγμενο snr 3db) σε 8.5mbps ....Πριν λίγο με πήρε ο τεχνικός και μου είπε να κάνω υπομονή και σε 10 μέρες με τις νέες καμπίνες μπορεί να συγχρονισω έως και 20mbps (και καλα)...
> 
> Η ερώτηση είναι η εξής ....με την αλλαγή των καμπινων θα ανέβουν οι ταχύτητες στο απλό adsl? και μάλιστα τόσο Πολύ???


Συντοπίτη,  :Smile:  οι καμπίνες μπήκαν το καλοκαίρι. Τα έργα ξεκίνησαν κάπου Ιούνιο με Ιούλιο και οι τελευταίες μπήκαν κάπου τον Σεπτέμβριο. Η ταχύτητα σου πότε έπεσε; Αν η πτώση συνέπεσε με την περίοδο των έργων τότε ναι πιθανότατα είναι λόγο των έργων και λόγο της μετάβασης στην καμπίνα. 

Αν η ταχύτητα σου έπεσε τον τελευταίο μήνα και μένεις στα δυτικά μπορεί να ευθύνεται μια βλάβη που έχουν στην περιοχή της λαγκαδούλας (είχε γραφτεί και στα τοπικά site περί βλάβης). Για την ακρίβεια πριν 1-2 βδομάδες σκάβανε από το λιμάνι μέχρι την καμπίνα που είναι στα φανάρια, σε διάφορα σημεία. Έχουν κάνει τομές που ακόμα δεν έχουν κλείσει και υπήρχαν μέρες που δούλευαν μέρα νύχτα. Αν λοιπόν είσαι εκεί κοντά μάλλον εκεί οφείλεται η πτώση. Εν το μεταξύ στο ίδιο σημείο στα φανάρια τον τελευταίο χρόνο κάθε 2-3 μήνες σκάβει ο οτε, ακόμα και πριν μπούνε οι καμπίνες. 

Τώρα για τις 10 μέρες υπομονή που σου είπαν... αρκετές καμπίνες δεν έχουν ακόμα ρεύμα, οπότε μάλλον θα περιμένεις παραπάνω από 10 μέρες. Η συγκεκριμένη καμπίνα που αναφέρω παραπάνω, που έχουν σκάψει λόγο βλάβης δεν έχει ακόμα ρεύμα (περιμένει ο στύλος δίπλα).

Για τα 20mbps ισχύουν όσα είπε ο jkoukos. Να συμπληρώσω μόνο πως έχω δει γραμμή μετά τις εργατικές κατοικίες να συγχρονίζει στα 12mbps από καμπίνα που είχαν βάλει στην περιοχή από το 2014. Πριν μπει η καμπίνα ήταν στα 4mbps με attenuation κάπου 50db. Εκτιμώ πως επειδή η καμπίνα δεν έχει σχέση με vectoring τους έβαλαν εκεί λόγο προβληματικής περιοχής παρόλο που έχουν adsl, το γιατί στα 12mbps ας μας πει όποιος ξέρει κάτι παραπάνω. 

Συγνώμη για το κατεβατό.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## puffy

> γιατί στα 12mbps ας μας πει όποιος ξέρει κάτι παραπάνω. 
> 
> Συγνώμη για το κατεβατό.


αν δεν δεις στατιστικα δεν μπορεις να ξερεις. μπορει να πιανουν ανετα 24αρι σα γραμμες αλλα να επελεξαν να τους κλειδωσουν στα 12 πχ
γενικα απο καμπινα το 50αρι ειναι ψιλοδεδομενο, ακομα και γυρω στα 700- 800 μετρα απο την καμπινα για επαρχια

----------


## chaos38

Καλησπέρα συναδελφε στην ταλαιπωρία  :Laughing:  
Είμαι στο δρομο πριν το γήπεδο στο καφέ δεξια (στο τελος του δρόμου) , και οντως το προβλημα το έχω τις τελευταίες 10 μέρες ...
εχω δει τα σκαψιματα που αναφέρεις και θεωρησα οτι είναι τελευταίες εργασιες μιας και είδα να σκαβουν τα γνωστα καναλια(μήπως εχουν κάνει καποιο λαθος στο σχεδιασμό?)

Απ αυτό που μου πε ο Τεχνικος εξεπλαγην θετικα αλλα με προβληματίζει αυτό που μου λες περί βλαβης ..
Δεν ξέρω αν αυτό που μου ειπε είναι σωστο για τις καμπινες (ως προς τον χρόνο) και αν τελικά θα αποκαταστησουν γενικά την ταχύτητα (αν δωσουν και παραπάνω φυσικά...πολυ καλυτερα)
Δεν έχω όμως πολύ καλη εμπειρία μαζί τους (μετα απο βλαβη που με ταλαιπώρησε όταν ημουν στην Wind)

Γενικά σε πολλά σημεια ακούω για πτώση ταχύτητας (και Ξηροπηγαδο πχ) 
και γενικά οπου κάνουν εργα με τις καμπίνες....

Το θεμα είναι να λυθούν σχετκα γρήγορα...να ξεκινήσουν οι καμπίνες και να δουμε ποτε θα μπορέσουμε να βάλουμε vdsl σε κάποια καλή τιμη....(γιατι αυτην την εποχή...η Cosmote ειναι λίγο Φαρμακείο)

----------


## Iris07

*Η Cosmote κάνει προσφορές σε όλους από την σελίδα του.*

https://goo.gl/LvtyMU

Σε μένα ψιλοπράγματα -1 ευρώ σε ένα πακέτο.. :-(
(Δεν δίνει και vdsl εδώ..) :-(
Των γονιών μου που δεν έχουν Internet -5 ευρώ για πακέτο..

----------


## Ligkas

Από τη μέρα που βάλει ρεύμα η δεδδηε σε καμπίνα, πόσο χρόνο θέλει περίπου για να δώσουν διαθεσιμότητα?

----------


## tigra23

> Από τη μέρα που βάλει ρεύμα η δεδδηε σε καμπίνα, πόσο χρόνο θέλει περίπου για να δώσουν διαθεσιμότητα?


Από 2 εβδομάδες έως 2 μήνες.

----------


## alexandros

Σε μένα τώρα βάλανε τις καμπίνες και σκάβουνε για να βάλουνε τις οπτικές ίνες. Πόσο να υπολογίσω; Μεχρι το καλοκαίρι;

----------


## Catchphrase

Εγώ έχω την εξής απορία.
Σε καινούριες καμπίνες, που ήδη δίνουν vdsl, γιατί δεν έχουν διαθεσιμότητα για 100αρι τουλάχιστον;
Χρειάζεται να γίνει κάτι στον εξοπλισμό που έχουν στις καμπίνες;

----------


## tigra23

> Σε μένα τώρα βάλανε τις καμπίνες και σκάβουνε για να βάλουνε τις οπτικές ίνες. Πόσο να υπολογίσω; Μεχρι το καλοκαίρι;


Στην περιοχή μας βάλανε καμπίνες Μάιο και δώσανε VDSL Νοέμβριο.

----------


## tiatrou

> Στην περιοχή μας βάλανε καμπίνες Μάιο και δώσανε VDSL Νοέμβριο.


Σε εμάς βάλανε καμπίνες Δεκέμβριο 2016-Ιανουάριο 2017 και δώσανε VDSL Σεπτέμβριο 2017.

- - - Updated - - -




> *Η Cosmote κάνει προσφορές σε όλους από την σελίδα του.*
> 
> https://goo.gl/LvtyMU
> 
> Σε μένα ψιλοπράγματα -1 ευρώ σε ένα πακέτο.. :-(
> (Δεν δίνει και vdsl εδώ..) :-(
> Των γονιών μου που δεν έχουν Internet -5 ευρώ για πακέτο..


Ενδιαφέρον. Για 100Mbps (γιατί 50Mbps έβαλα πριν 3 μήνες), μου δίνει προσφορά 4€ το μήνα λιγότερα, δίνοντας 120' κινητά αντί 480', ακριβώς αυτό που θέλω. Δηλαδή το Fiber 100L, που κανονικά δεν εμφανίζεται στις επιλογές.

----------


## slalom

> Εγώ έχω την εξής απορία.
> Σε καινούριες καμπίνες, που ήδη δίνουν vdsl, γιατί δεν έχουν διαθεσιμότητα για 100αρι τουλάχιστον;
> Χρειάζεται να γίνει κάτι στον εξοπλισμό που έχουν στις καμπίνες;


Γιατι μαλλον δεν τις εχουν κανει ακομα vectoring. Αυτες που μπηκαν τωρα το υποστηριζουν ηδη
Και εγω αυτο περιμενω

----------


## tiatrou

> Εγώ έχω την εξής απορία.
> Σε καινούριες καμπίνες, που ήδη δίνουν vdsl, γιατί δεν έχουν διαθεσιμότητα για 100αρι τουλάχιστον;
> Χρειάζεται να γίνει κάτι στον εξοπλισμό που έχουν στις καμπίνες;


Στη δικιά μου πάντως, χωρίς vectoring ακόμα, δίνουν 100Mbps.

----------


## anthip09

> *Η Cosmote κάνει προσφορές σε όλους από την σελίδα του.*
> 
> https://goo.gl/LvtyMU
> 
> Σε μένα ψιλοπράγματα -1 ευρώ σε ένα πακέτο.. :-(
> (Δεν δίνει και vdsl εδώ..) :-(
> Των γονιών μου που δεν έχουν Internet -5 ευρώ για πακέτο..


Δεν θα το έλεγα προσφορά....Σε μένα τουλάχιστον τιμές τιμοκαταλόγου έβγαλε.

----------


## sdikr

> Δεν θα το έλεγα προσφορά....Σε μένα τουλάχιστον τιμές τιμοκαταλόγου έβγαλε.


Εσένα τουλάχιστον έβγαλε,  σε έμενα μόνο εναν κωδικό deal4u  :Crying:

----------


## anthip09

> Εσένα τουλάχιστον έβγαλε,  σε έμενα μόνο εναν κωδικό deal4u


Μάλλον τα έχεις ήδη σε σούπερ προνομιακές τιμές και σου λέει "ε δε πάει ποιο κάτω"... :Razz:  :ROFL:

----------


## jkoukos

> *Η Cosmote κάνει προσφορές σε όλους από την σελίδα του.*
> 
> https://goo.gl/LvtyMU
> 
> Σε μένα ψιλοπράγματα -1 ευρώ σε ένα πακέτο.. :-(
> (Δεν δίνει και vdsl εδώ..) :-(
> Των γονιών μου που δεν έχουν Internet -5 ευρώ για πακέτο..


Τον περασμένο Απρίλιο μου έδινε το DP 30L στα 32,50€ για 24μηνο.
Πριν από 2 μήνες μου έδινε το DP 50L στα 32,44€.
Και τώρα το γύρισε πάλι σε DP 30L αλλά με αύξηση στα 34,12€ για 24μηνο.
Έχω το DP 24L στα 25€ και λήγει τον άλλο μήνα. Για να δούμε μέχρι τότε.

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> Δεν θα το έλεγα προσφορά....Σε μένα τουλάχιστον τιμές τιμοκαταλόγου έβγαλε.





> Εσένα τουλάχιστον έβγαλε,  σε έμενα μόνο εναν κωδικό deal4u



Έβαλα τα στοιχεία του αδερφού μου, που έχει φοιτητικό ADSL και παρόλο που έχει δυνατότητα αναβάθμισης σε 200 Mbps, έβγαλε προσφορά να βάλει OTE TV με 2€ λιγότερα.  :Laughing:

----------


## matelas

> Καλησπέρα συναδελφε στην ταλαιπωρία  
> Είμαι στο δρομο πριν το γήπεδο στο καφέ δεξια (στο τελος του δρόμου) , και οντως το προβλημα το έχω τις τελευταίες 10 μέρες ...
> εχω δει τα σκαψιματα που αναφέρεις και θεωρησα οτι είναι τελευταίες εργασιες μιας και είδα να σκαβουν τα γνωστα καναλια(μήπως εχουν κάνει καποιο λαθος στο σχεδιασμό?)
> 
> Απ αυτό που μου πε ο Τεχνικος εξεπλαγην θετικα αλλα με προβληματίζει αυτό που μου λες περί βλαβης ..
> Δεν ξέρω αν αυτό που μου ειπε είναι σωστο για τις καμπινες (ως προς τον χρόνο) και αν τελικά θα αποκαταστησουν γενικά την ταχύτητα (αν δωσουν και παραπάνω φυσικά...πολυ καλυτερα)
> Δεν έχω όμως πολύ καλη εμπειρία μαζί τους (μετα απο βλαβη που με ταλαιπώρησε όταν ημουν στην Wind)
> 
> Γενικά σε πολλά σημεια ακούω για πτώση ταχύτητας (και Ξηροπηγαδο πχ) 
> ...


Στο γήπεδο υπάρχει κ' άλλη καμπίνα (μετά το καφέ όμως) και νομίζω πως έχει ρεύμα. Αλλά για να έχεις το πρόβλημα τις τελευταίες μέρες παίζει να παίρνεις από την καμπίνα που έχουν πρόβλημα και που δεν έχει ακόμα ρεύμα. Ένας γνωστός μου που είναι κοντά σε σένα έχει κ αυτός πρόβλημα.

Έχουν κάνει μια τομή που ξεκινά από την καμπίνα και θυμίζει αυτές των ινών αλλά έχω την εντύπωση πως περάσανε χάλκινα καλώδια, σκάψανε λίγα μόνο μέτρα μέχρι μια μεγάλη τρύπα που είχαν ανοίξει και παλεύανε μέρες μέσα στην τρύπα... τα σκαψίματα των ινών τελείωσαν τον Σεπτέμβριο, υπάρχουν και τα φρεάτια. 

Όταν με το καλό ενεργοποιηθεί η καμπίνα και είσαι τυχερός ίσως σε βάλουν εκεί. Αν όχι θα συνεχίσεις να παίρνεις απο το κέντρο, και δεν πιστεύω να δεις μεγάλη διαφορά. Ευκαιρία για vdsl.  :Smile: 

Κ΄όσο γ' αυτα που ακούς τα ακούω κ' εγώ. Γραμμή φίλου με vodafone (adsl) με το που μπήκε η καμπίνα νέκρωσε, έμεινε αρκετές μέρες χωρίς υπηρεσίες. Μετά από κάποιες μέρες ήταν ένας εργολάβος του οτε όλη μέρα στην καμπίνα και τελικά έφτιαξε η γραμμή, φαντάζομαι πως θα ήταν κάτι γενικό. Υπάρχουν κ' άλλα παραδείγματα με πτώσεις ταχύτητας ανεξαρτήτως παρόχου.

Μόνο υπομονή μπορούμε να κάνουμε. Εν το μεταξύ στα φανάρια το διάστημα που ο οτε έκανε έργα έγιναν δύο τροχαία ατυχήματα. Ελπίζω να ήταν απλά τυχαίο.  :Razz: 




> αν δεν δεις στατιστικα δεν μπορεις να ξερεις. μπορει να πιανουν ανετα 24αρι σα γραμμες αλλα να επελεξαν να τους κλειδωσουν στα 12 πχ
> γενικα απο καμπινα το 50αρι ειναι ψιλοδεδομενο, ακομα και γυρω στα 700- 800 μετρα απο την καμπινα για επαρχια


Η γραμμή που λέω είναι ~200 μέτρα από την καμπίνα. Attenuation κάτω από 10db. 

Ελπίζω να ισχύει αυτό που λες για τα 700-800 μέτρα γιατί εγώ είμαι κάπου στα 500 από το καφαο και απλά ελπίζω σε καμπίνα και vdsl.  :Crying: 




> *Η Cosmote κάνει προσφορές σε όλους από την σελίδα του.*
> 
> https://goo.gl/LvtyMU
> 
> Σε μένα ψιλοπράγματα -1 ευρώ σε ένα πακέτο.. :-(
> (Δεν δίνει και vdsl εδώ..) :-(
> Των γονιών μου που δεν έχουν Internet -5 ευρώ για πακέτο..


Σε μένα μια ζωή μου πετάει cosmote tv full pack στα 28€ μέσω δορυφόρου. 

Τώρα που το κοίταξα μου δίνει 24ρι, απεριόριστα σταθερά, 30 λεπτά σε κινητά με 26,36€.

----------


## chaos38

> Στο γήπεδο υπάρχει κ' άλλη καμπίνα (μετά το καφέ όμως) και νομίζω πως έχει ρεύμα. Αλλά για να έχεις το πρόβλημα τις τελευταίες μέρες παίζει να παίρνεις από την καμπίνα που έχουν πρόβλημα και που δεν έχει ακόμα ρεύμα. Ένας γνωστός μου που είναι κοντά σε σένα έχει κ αυτός πρόβλημα.
> 
> Έχουν κάνει μια τομή που ξεκινά από την καμπίνα και θυμίζει αυτές των ινών αλλά έχω την εντύπωση πως περάσανε χάλκινα καλώδια, σκάψανε λίγα μόνο μέτρα μέχρι μια μεγάλη τρύπα που είχαν ανοίξει και παλεύανε μέρες μέσα στην τρύπα... τα σκαψίματα των ινών τελείωσαν τον Σεπτέμβριο, υπάρχουν και τα φρεάτια. 
> 
> Όταν με το καλό ενεργοποιηθεί η καμπίνα και είσαι τυχερός ίσως σε βάλουν εκεί. Αν όχι θα συνεχίσεις να παίρνεις απο το κέντρο, και δεν πιστεύω να δεις μεγάλη διαφορά. Ευκαιρία για vdsl. 
> 
> Κ΄όσο γ' αυτα που ακούς τα ακούω κ' εγώ. Γραμμή φίλου με vodafone (adsl) με το που μπήκε η καμπίνα νέκρωσε, έμεινε αρκετές μέρες χωρίς υπηρεσίες. Μετά από κάποιες μέρες ήταν ένας εργολάβος του οτε όλη μέρα στην καμπίνα και τελικά έφτιαξε η γραμμή, φαντάζομαι πως θα ήταν κάτι γενικό. Υπάρχουν κ' άλλα παραδείγματα με πτώσεις ταχύτητας ανεξαρτήτως παρόχου.
> 
> Μόνο υπομονή μπορούμε να κάνουμε. Εν το μεταξύ στα φανάρια το διάστημα που ο οτε έκανε έργα έγιναν δύο τροχαία ατυχήματα. Ελπίζω να ήταν απλά τυχαίο.


Υπάρχει άλλη μια καμπίνα ποιο μικρή αλλα χωρις σκαψιματα κλπ...που φαίνεται οτι ειναι έτοιμη απο  καιρο...μετα από το Mymarket ακριβώς στο στενό που ειναι το βενζινάδικο.....αυτη ειναι ποιο κοντά μου....ας ελπισω οτι θα παίρνω από εκεί.....

----------


## honda22

Εδώ πάντως δεν κουνιέται φύλλο σχετικά με τις καμπίνες και ας είναι μέσα στο πρόγραμμα για αναβάθμιση.

----------


## ASFE

Ποτε ειναι να αναβαθμιστουν?
q?/201?

----------


## honda22

> Ποτε ειναι να αναβαθμιστουν?
> q?/201?


Q1/2018

----------


## ThReSh

> Q1/2018


Τελευταία στιγμή ftw, έχουμε ακόμα 1.5 μήνα  :Razz:

----------


## ASFE

Εμενα πχ ηταν q4/2017 και μολις πριν λιγες μερες πηρε ρευμα αλλα ακομα δεν εμφανιζει διαθεσιμοτητα. 
Η καμπινα βεβαια ειχε αλλαχτει απο τον Μαρτιο του 2017.

----------


## Zarko

> Εμενα πχ ηταν q4/2017 και μολις πριν λιγες μερες πηρε ρευμα αλλα ακομα δεν εμφανιζει διαθεσιμοτητα. 
> Η καμπινα βεβαια ειχε αλλαχτει απο τον Μαρτιο του 2017.


Τον έχεις φάει τον γάιδαρο, οι τελευταίες τρίχες της ουράς σου έχουν απομείνει.  :Razz: 

Λογικά μέχρι το τέλος του μήνα θα έχεις VDSL και θα είσαι μια χαρά. Τι να πούμε κι εμείς οι υπόλοιποι της Αλυσίδας ή, ακόμα χειρότερα, τι να πουν κάποιοι πολύ άτυχοι από το Περιστέρι που δεν έχουν πάρει ακόμα ρεύμα οι καμπίνες τους...  :Mad:

----------


## FirefoxAurora

> Τον έχεις φάει τον γάιδαρο, οι τελευταίες τρίχες της ουράς σου έχουν απομείνει. 
> 
> Λογικά μέχρι το τέλος του μήνα θα έχεις VDSL και θα είσαι μια χαρά. Τι να πούμε κι εμείς οι υπόλοιποι της Αλυσίδας ή, ακόμα χειρότερα, τι να πουν κάποιοι πολύ άτυχοι από το Περιστέρι που δεν έχουν πάρει ακόμα ρεύμα οι καμπίνες τους...


Τι να πουν και αυτοι που στην περιοχη τους αλλαζουν απο τα 14καφαο τα 12 και εισαι απο τους τυχερους που δεν αλλαζουν τον δικο σου! χαχαχαχαχαχα

----------


## anthip09

Με έχουν πρήξει στα τηλ 2 μέρες τώρα από το 13888, ε σήμερα είπα να απαντήσω...Το fiber 100L στα 45,50 σε τιμή προσφοράς..Μα αυτό δεν είναι προσφορά λέω, είναι τιμή τιμοκαταλόγου. Επέμενε ότι είναι τιμή προσφοράς για λίγους εκλεκτούς πελάτες  :Respekt:

----------


## ASFE

Στο site εχει παντως μονο το xl στα 49,50  
weird



> COSMOTE Double Play Fiber 100 XL
> 
> Internet έως 100 Mbps, με δέσμευση πραγματικής ταχύτητας
> Απεριόριστα προς σταθερά
> 480' προς κινητά ή Διεθνή …
> Μηνιαίο Πάγιο
> από 61,50 €
> 49,50 €

----------


## anthip09

> Στο site εχει παντως μονο το xl στα 49,50  
> weird


Ναι αλλά αν πάρεις στο 13888 σου δίνουν και το L κανονικά στα 45,50

----------


## vassilis

Ξερει κανεις γιατι σε καμπινες με vectoring αλλου δινει 100 Mbps και αλλου 200 Mbps ; Εχει να κανει με τη φαση του  εργου(αναβαθμισεις μεσα σε καμπινα), γιατι σε νεες καμπινες με vectoring, φαινεται παραξενο να μην δινει 200. Ή υπαρχει θεμα αποστασης ;

----------


## tiatrou

> Με έχουν πρήξει στα τηλ 2 μέρες τώρα από το 13888, ε σήμερα είπα να απαντήσω...Το fiber 100L στα 45,50 σε τιμή προσφοράς..Μα αυτό δεν είναι προσφορά λέω, είναι τιμή τιμοκαταλόγου. Επέμενε ότι είναι τιμή προσφοράς για λίγους εκλεκτούς πελάτες


Εμένα με ενημέρωσαν με email, για την προσφορά-διαθεσιμότητα του προγράμματος fiber 100L. Στο site είχε μόνο το fiber 100XL με περισσότερα λεπτά προς κινητά, τα οποία δεν μου χρειάζονται.

----------


## MitsosDaBest13

> Ξερει κανεις γιατι σε καμπινες με vectoring αλλου δινει 100 Mbps και αλλου 200 Mbps ; Εχει να κανει με τη φαση του  εργου(αναβαθμισεις μεσα σε καμπινα), γιατι σε νεες καμπινες με vectoring, φαινεται παραξενο να μην δινει 200. Ή υπαρχει θεμα αποστασης ;


Δίνει 200 η Cosmote από δικές της καμπίνες; 

Νομίζω μόνο στην Καλαμάτα δίνει 200, από καμπίνες της WIND.

----------


## Panagioths

> Δίνει 200 η Cosmote από δικές της καμπίνες; 
> 
> Νομίζω μόνο στην Καλαμάτα δίνει 200, από καμπίνες της WIND.


Στην Καλαμάτα δίνει 200 από καμπίνες WIND, δεν δίνει από δικές της καμπίνες!

----------


## vassilis

Το ρωτησα περισσότερο γιατι το vectoring υποστηρίζει μεχρι 300 ο οτε διαφημιζει μεχρι 200 και σε καμπίνες που εχει βάλει το τελευταίο χρονο μέχρι 100

----------


## jkoukos

300 είναι συνολικά download και upload.

----------


## divinesheet

Ίσως να έχει ξαναειπωθεί, αλλά δεν το βρήκα:

Υπάρχει κάπου μέσα στο site αντίστοιχο post με αυτό του #1 όπου παρέχει κάποιο pdf/xls/whatever αρχείο με στοιχεία για άλλες καμπίνες που πρόκειται να αναβαθμιστούν από ΟΤΕ ή από άλλη εταιρεία; Το λέω γιατί βρήκα 1-2 καμπίνες τον τελευταίο καιρό και είδα ότι στο αρχείο από το #1 δεν αναφερόταν ο κωδικός τους κάπου. Οπότε ίσως υπάρχει κάποιο πιό καινούργιο αρχείο με τα δεδομένα ή τις αναβάθμιζαν άλλες εταιρείες.

----------


## nnn

> Ίσως να έχει ξαναειπωθεί, αλλά δεν το βρήκα:
> 
> Υπάρχει κάπου μέσα στο site αντίστοιχο post με αυτό του #1 όπου παρέχει κάποιο pdf/xls/whatever αρχείο με στοιχεία για άλλες καμπίνες που πρόκειται να αναβαθμιστούν από ΟΤΕ ή από άλλη εταιρεία; Το λέω γιατί βρήκα 1-2 καμπίνες τον τελευταίο καιρό και είδα ότι στο αρχείο από το #1 δεν αναφερόταν ο κωδικός τους κάπου. Οπότε ίσως υπάρχει κάποιο πιό καινούργιο αρχείο με τα δεδομένα ή τις αναβάθμιζαν άλλες εταιρείες.


https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...ight=vectoring

https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...ight=vectoring

----------


## Mouse Potato

> Σκαψιματα αν δεις χαρα θα παρεις


Σκαψίματα μπροστά στην καμπίνα χθες. Καιρός ήταν! Ξέρουμε πόσο καιρό κάνει κατά ΜΟ να δούμε διαθεσιμότητα από τη στιγμή που πάρει ρεύμα;

----------


## pantelis

Παιδιά μια απορία. Είχε ειπωθεί οτι τον Μαίο θα ξεκινησει η γ' φαση. Αυτό σημαίνει οτι θα βγει η ανακοίνωση με τις νέες καμπίνες που θα αναβαθμιστούν ή τοτε θα ξεκινησει η όλη διαδικασια και αργότερα θα ανακοινωθούν οι καμπίνες;

----------


## divinesheet

> https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...ight=vectoring
> 
> https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...ight=vectoring


Thanks!

Πάντως, κανένα από όλα αυτά τα αρχεία δεν περιέχει την καμπίνα 598-201 (Πάτρα, Εγλυκάδα) που την σκαλίζουν αυτές τις μέρες. Τι παίζει εδώ, ξέρουμε;

EDIT: περάσαν νέες οπτικές ίνες για τη συγκεκριμένη καμπίνα.

----------


## jkoukos

> Παιδιά μια απορία. Είχε ειπωθεί οτι τον Μαίο θα ξεκινησει η γ' φαση. Αυτό σημαίνει οτι θα βγει η ανακοίνωση με τις νέες καμπίνες που θα αναβαθμιστούν ή τοτε θα ξεκινησει η όλη διαδικασια και αργότερα θα ανακοινωθούν οι καμπίνες;


Από τον Μάιο ξεκινούν οι ετήσιες αναθέσεις, με τους παρόχους να κάνουν τις αιτήσεις και η ανάθεση να έρχεται το αργότερο 2 μήνες μετά.

----------


## anthip09

> Σκαψίματα μπροστά στην καμπίνα χθες. Καιρός ήταν! Ξέρουμε πόσο καιρό κάνει κατά ΜΟ να δούμε διαθεσιμότητα από τη στιγμή που πάρει ρεύμα;


Χοντρικά κανα μηνα αφού πάρει ρεύμα..αυτό ειναι το σύνηθες, αλλά δυστυχώς υπάρχουν κ αρκετές εξαιρέσεις.

----------


## pantelis

Ευχαριστώ για την ενημέρωση. Αρα μέχρι τον Ιουλιο πιθανότατα θα έχω μαθει εγω, αλλά και οι υπόλοιποι αν μέχρι το τέλος του 18 θα μπορούμε να έχουμε vdsl

----------


## jkoukos

Οι αναθέσεις αυτής της φάσης, πιθανότατα πάνε για ολοκλήρωση από το 2019 και μετά.

----------


## Iris07

Τώρα το παρατήρησα, ότι στον πίνακα του ΟΤΕ υπάρχουν στο ίδιο A/K, καφάο με αρκετά διαφορετική ημερομηνία..
έως και 2019.

Επίσης ο ΟΤΕ θα έχει κάμποση δουλειά να αλλάξει και παλιά καφάο σε κάμποσες περιοχές..

----------


## honda22

Τελικά άρχισαν και εδώ οι εργασίες. Ξηλώνουν τα παλιά ΚΑΦΑΟ και περνάνε οπτική από το ένα στο άλλο  :One thumb up:

----------


## MIKU

Ο εργολάβος της δεδδηε(δεη) άλλαξε από τοξότης σε ακτωρ.Άρα ίσως γίνει καλύτερη δουλεια

http://www.star.gr/ellada/394462/o-g...yrgo-ths-pizas

----------


## matelas

> Ο εργολάβος της δεδδηε(δεη) άλλαξε από τοξότης σε ακτωρ.Άρα ίσως γίνει καλύτερη δουλεια
> 
> http://www.star.gr/ellada/394462/o-g...yrgo-ths-pizas


Σήμερα πάντως πέρασα από μια καμπίνα και υπήρχε μια τρύπα και πινακίδες που λέγανε τοξότης. Κατά τα άλλα οι καμπίνες ήταν Q42017... και οι περισσότερες δεν έχουν ακόμα ρεύμα.

Ας ελπίσουμε πως οι καμπίνες που είναι για ενεργοποίηση μέσα στο 18 θα έχουν καλύτερη τύχη.

----------


## GeorgeH

> Σήμερα πάντως πέρασα από μια καμπίνα και υπήρχε μια τρύπα και πινακίδες που λέγανε τοξότης. Κατά τα άλλα οι καμπίνες ήταν Q42017... και οι περισσότερες δεν έχουν ακόμα ρεύμα.
> 
> Ας ελπίσουμε πως οι καμπίνες που είναι για ενεργοποίηση μέσα στο 18 θα έχουν καλύτερη τύχη.


Δηλαδή τι να πούνε αυτές που είναι για το 2019;
- Ζήσε Μάη μου, να φας τριφύλλι!!

----------


## NUTSIS

Υπάρχει καμια εκτίμηση για την δυνατότητα ευρείας διάθεσης των πακέτων στα 200/20. Εννοείται στα αναβαθμισμένα Dslam, δεν αναφέρομαι στις μελλοντικές αναβαθμίσεις.
Μήπως υπάρχει η εκτίμηση ότι περιμενουν να ειναι έτοιμη η πλειοψηφία των καμπινών για να δοθούν μαζικά;

----------


## pankostas

> Υπάρχει καμια εκτίμηση για την δυνατότητα ευρείας διάθεσης των πακέτων στα 200/20. Εννοείται στα αναβαθμισμένα Dslam, δεν αναφέρομαι στις μελλοντικές αναβαθμίσεις.
> Μήπως υπάρχει η εκτίμηση ότι περιμενουν να ειναι έτοιμη η πλειοψηφία των καμπινών για να δοθούν μαζικά;


Μαζικά δεν πρόκειται να δοθούν.
Σε ερώτηση μου σε τεχνικό, μου είπε ότι δεν υπάρχει ακόμα κάρτα για 200 στη δικιά μου και σε πολλές καμπινες.
Άρα δεν είναι θέμα ότι περιμένουν να δοθεί μαζικα. Απλώς μελλοντικά θα βάλουν κάρτες για 200. Και είναι λογικό, γιατί πχ. στην δική μου καμπίνα είμαστε πολύ λίγοι με 100αρα. Για 200 δεν υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον από κανέναν.
Μελλοντικά σίγουρα θα μπει 200, αλλά το θέμα είναι πότε!

----------


## cyberten

> Μαζικά δεν πρόκειται να δοθούν.
> Σε ερώτηση μου σε τεχνικό, μου είπε ότι δεν υπάρχει ακόμα κάρτα για 200 στη δικιά μου και σε πολλές καμπινες.
> Άρα δεν είναι θέμα ότι περιμένουν να δοθεί μαζικα. Απλώς μελλοντικά θα βάλουν κάρτες για 200. Και είναι λογικό, γιατί πχ. στην δική μου καμπίνα είμαστε πολύ λίγοι με 100αρα. Για 200 δεν υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον από κανέναν.
> Μελλοντικά σίγουρα θα μπει 200, αλλά το θέμα είναι πότε!


Σε άλλο νήμα εντός φόρουμ (δλδ. στο σύνδεσμο εδώ: https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...98#post6363198)  δημοσιεύτηκε πάλι με "διαρροή" από τεχνικό ΟΤΕ ότι αναμένεται αναβάθμιση λογισμικού για την παροχή των 200 ενώ τώρα στο δικό σου μήνυμα το πρόβλημα είναι και hardware. Έχει καταλάβει κάποιος τί ακριβώς συμβαίνει ή  μήπως είναι όλα "ράδιο-αρβύλα";

----------


## jkoukos

Δεν πρόκειται για αναβάθμιση του λογισμικού αλλά των καρτών του DSLAM για προφίλ 35b (G.Fast). Στα γρήγορα εδώ και τα επόμενα 3-4 μηνύματα.

----------


## cyberten

> Δεν πρόκειται για αναβάθμιση του λογισμικού αλλά των καρτών του DSLAM για προφίλ 35b (G.Fast). Στα γρήγορα εδώ και τα επόμενα 3-4 μηνύματα.


Ok, ευχαριστώ!

----------


## NUTSIS

Ωραία, από όσο αντιλαμβάνομαι, 
1)τα πακέτα 100/10 θα ειναι διαθέσιμα με την ολοκλήρωση της αναβάθμισης των καμπινών (όποτε)
2)τα 200/20 (και τυχόν επέκταση) θα τα περιμενουμε από το τέλος του ετους και προς τα μεσα του 2019, σε όσες ειναι έτοιμες να γίνει αυτη η αναβάθμιση/αλλαγή.
Ολα αυτα, καλως εχόντων των πραγμάτων και με την βοήθεια της τύχης, όλα να κυλήσουν ομαλά.
 Τα γράφω καλά σε μεσες άκρες; Χωρίς τα πως, γιατί, πόσο και τέτοια.

Ευχαριστώ για την ενημερωση.  :One thumb up:

----------


## jkoukos

Πάνω-κάτω έτσι είναι.
Προηγουμένως έκανα λάθος. Το 35b δεν είναι το G.Fast αλλά το V.Plus ή αλλιώς Super Vectoring.
To G.Fast είναι άλλο προφίλ και με ακόμη μεγαλύτερες ταχύτητες (σε μικρές αποστάσεις).

----------


## prizi

Να ρωτήσω κι εγώ κάτι μηπως και δεν έχω καταλάβει κάτι; Βρίσκομαι στο κέντρο της Θεσσαλονίκης (φαντάζομαι Α/Κ Ερμού). Ο κατανεμητής αν κατάλαβα καλά γράφει 257. Η περιοχή έχει γεμίσει με καινουριες καμπίνες που σιγα σιγα δουλεύουν. Σε κάθε γωνία βλέπω καμπίνα αλλα δεν είδα το νούμερο 257 και ούτε το βλέπω στο excel. Στη διαθεσιμότητα μου βγάζει ότι δεν είναι διαθέσιμο το vdsl ενώ στον κάθετο δρόμο π.χ έχει. Αυτο σημαίνει ότι σε εμάς δεν είναι καν στο πλάνο να μπει vdsl? Δεν ξέρω πού θα χωρούσε να μπει καμπίνα πλεον αφού δεν έχει μείνει και καμια γωνία άδεια νομίζω

----------


## adiS

> Να ρωτήσω κι εγώ κάτι μηπως και δεν έχω καταλάβει κάτι; Βρίσκομαι στο κέντρο της Θεσσαλονίκης (φαντάζομαι Α/Κ Ερμού). Ο κατανεμητής αν κατάλαβα καλά γράφει 257. Η περιοχή έχει γεμίσει με καινουριες καμπίνες που σιγα σιγα δουλεύουν. Σε κάθε γωνία βλέπω καμπίνα αλλα δεν είδα το νούμερο 257 και ούτε το βλέπω στο excel. Στη διαθεσιμότητα μου βγάζει ότι δεν είναι διαθέσιμο το vdsl ενώ στον κάθετο δρόμο π.χ έχει. Αυτο σημαίνει ότι σε εμάς δεν είναι καν στο πλάνο να μπει vdsl? Δεν ξέρω πού θα χωρούσε να μπει καμπίνα πλεον αφού δεν έχει μείνει και καμια γωνία άδεια νομίζω


Αν το καφάο σου είναι το 257 όπως αναφέρεις υπάρχει κάπου στην γειτονιά σου  κάπου κοντά. Οπότε αναγκαστικά στο ίδιο σημείο θα μπει(αν μπει) νέα καμπίνα. 

Αν δεν είναι στην λίστα τότε ναι δεν θα αναβαθμιστεί προς το παρόν. Αν θα γίνει θα γίνει αρκετά αργότερα, δεν υπάρχει καμία επίσημη ενημέρωση για τα καφαό που δεν είναι στις λίστες και δεν τα έχει αναλάβει καμία εταιρεία.

----------


## cyberten

> Αν το καφάο σου είναι το 257 όπως αναφέρεις υπάρχει κάπου στην γειτονιά σου  κάπου κοντά. Οπότε αναγκαστικά στο ίδιο σημείο θα μπει(αν μπει) νέα καμπίνα. 
> 
> Αν δεν είναι στην λίστα τότε ναι δεν θα αναβαθμιστεί προς το παρόν. Αν θα γίνει θα γίνει αρκετά αργότερα, δεν υπάρχει καμία επίσημη ενημέρωση για τα καφαό που δεν είναι στις λίστες και δεν τα έχει αναλάβει καμία εταιρεία.


Συγνώμη αλλά αυτό δεν είναι σίγουρο γιατί υπάρχει η πιθανότητα απλά να καταργηθεί η καμπίνα τελείως και η κάλυψη της περιοχής να γίνει από μια άλλη γειτονική. Εν ολίγοις δεν ξέρω/-ουμε ακριβώς... Μήπως να καλούσες στον ΟΤΕ να σου πουν;

----------


## adiS

> Συγνώμη αλλά αυτό δεν είναι σίγουρο γιατί υπάρχει η πιθανότητα απλά να καταργηθεί η καμπίνα τελείως και η κάλυψη της περιοχής να γίνει από μια άλλη γειτονική. Εν ολίγοις δεν ξέρω/-ουμε ακριβώς... Μήπως να καλούσες στον ΟΤΕ να σου πουν;


δεν έχω ακούσει ο ΟΤΕ να έκανε ποτέ εργασίες και να μετέφερε όλα τα καλώδια σε άλλο καφάο που βρίσκεται σε άλλη τοποθεσία για θέματα vdsl. Αν έχεις ακούσει κάτι παρόμοιο πάω πάσο.

Σκέψου ότι για να γίνει αυτό θα πρέπει να μετακινήσουν όλα τα υπόγεια καλώδια ή ουσιαστικά να προεκτείνουν τα καλώδια που καταλήγουν στο παλιό καφάο και να τα πάνε στο νέο (σε άλλη περιοχή κοντινή).

----------


## ASFE

Νομιζω η 148 της Αλυσιδας είναι τετοια περιπτωση.
Το παλιο καφαο ηταν ενσοματωμενο στον τοιχο πολυκατοικίας και την καινουρια καμπινα την μετεφεραν 2-3 μετρα στη γωνια του σπιτιου.

----------


## adiS

δεν μιλάμε για απόσταση 2-3 μέτρα αυτό είναι σίγουρο ότι γίνεται.

Μιλάμε για μεταφορά σε άλλο καφάο που θα αναβαθμιστεί σε νέα καμπίνα.

----------


## cyberten

> δεν έχω ακούσει ο ΟΤΕ να έκανε ποτέ εργασίες και να μετέφερε όλα τα καλώδια σε άλλο καφάο που βρίσκεται σε άλλη τοποθεσία για θέματα vdsl. Αν έχεις ακούσει κάτι παρόμοιο πάω πάσο.
> 
> Σκέψου ότι για να γίνει αυτό θα πρέπει να μετακινήσουν όλα τα υπόγεια καλώδια ή ουσιαστικά να προεκτείνουν τα καλώδια που καταλήγουν στο παλιό καφάο και να τα πάνε στο νέο (σε άλλη περιοχή κοντινή).


Δεν ξέρω πως έγινε τεχνικά για να απαντήσω ωστόσο αυτό που γνωρίζω είναι ότι μια καμπίνα στο Πέραμα Πειραιά (που κατοικώ) ήταν προγραμματισμένη για αναβάθμιση σε Vectoring και τελικά δεν άλλαξε γιατί οι συνδέσεις καλύφθηκαν από άλλες καμπίνες που άλλαξαν ή από μία μεγαλύτερη ( ; ).... Και γι'αυτό απάντησα όπως απάντησα χτες.

----------


## adiS

:One thumb up:  :Smile: 

με κάποιον τρόπο σύνδεσαν το καφάο που δεν έγινε αναβάθμιση στην νέα καμπίνα που βρίσκεται αλλού απλώς δεν είναι πάγια τακτική αυτό. Αλλά όπως έγραψες ήταν προγραμματισμένο να γίνει αναβάθμιση, ο φίλος παραπάνω γράφει πως το καφάο του(αν είναι σωστός ο αριθμός) δεν το βρίσκει στο πρόγραμμα αναβάθμισης.

Φυσικά μπορεί όπως ανέφερες να ρωτήσει για να του λυθεί η απορία(μακάρι να πάρει θετική απάντηση).

----------


## prizi

Βρήκα το καφάο 257 (εχω 2 καμπινες VDSL πιο κοντα στο σπίτι μου, η μια κιολας μπροστα ακριβως, γι'αυτο μπερδευτηκα). Είναι κανονικά το παλιό καφαο. Έχουν σκάψει σε όλη την περιοχή, σε καθε γωνία έχει καμπίνα αλλά το δικό μου καφαο δεν αναβαθμίστηκε και ούτε αναφέρεται στο excel. Δε νομίζω όταν σκάψαν όλο το κέντρο, να έχουν σκοπό να το ξανακάνουν τα επόμενα χρόνια οπότε μου κάνει εντύπωση που σπίτια στο κέντρο της Θεσσαλονίκης θα μείνουν σε ADSL για αρκετά ακόμα χρόνια...αρκετά τραγικοί. Ευχαριστώ για τη βοήθεια.

----------


## adiS

βασικά αρκετές περιοχές που γράφουν ότι αναβαθμίζονται δεν αναφέρονται στο 100% των καφάο, για αυτό και λένε συγκεκριμένα καφάο στην ανακοίνωση τους.

Π.χ. και εδώ στο Κιλκίς δεν αναβαθμίστηκαν όλα.

Είσαι από τους άτυχους που έχουν κοντά τους άλλη καμπίνα από αυτήν που πραγματικά συνδέονται δυστυχώς.

----------


## GeorgeH

> βασικά αρκετές περιοχές που γράφουν ότι αναβαθμίζονται δεν αναφέρονται στο 100% των καφάο, για αυτό και λένε συγκεκριμένα καφάο στην ανακοίνωση τους.
> 
> Π.χ. και εδώ στο Κιλκίς δεν αναβαθμίστηκαν όλα.
> 
> Είσαι από τους άτυχους που έχουν κοντά τους άλλη αναβαθμισμένη καμπίνα από  ενώ αυτήν που πραγματικά συνδέονται δυστυχώς δεν υπάρχει στο τωρινό πλάνο αναβάθμισης.


Fixed.

----------


## matelas

Επιτέλους βάζουν κ' εδώ καμπίνες κ ας μην ήμαστε στο vectoring.  :One thumb up:  Υπάρχει θεός τελικά.  :Razz: 

Μια ερώτηση για όποιον γνωρίζει, κάνουν τομές και περνάνε την γνωστή πορτοκαλί σωλήνα και μαζί της βάζουν και ένα μαύρο λάστιχο αρκετά χοντρό. Αυτό το λάστιχο για ποιο λόγο μπαίνει; Οι ίνες δεν περνάνε μέσα στο πορτοκαλί; Είναι ακριβώς όπως εδώ.

----------


## jkoukos

Περνάνε και τον άλλο σωλήνα για μελλοντική χρήση αν απαιτηθεί, ώστε να μην σκάβουν πάλι.

----------


## matelas

> Περνάνε και τον άλλο σωλήνα για μελλοντική χρήση αν απαιτηθεί, ώστε να μην σκάβουν πάλι.


Καλά ναι, απλά μου φάνηκε περίεργο που πέρασαν απλά ένα λάστιχο. Γιατί να μην βάλουν άλλη μία πορτοκαλί που έχει έτοιμες τις μικρότερες σωληνώσεις μέσα για τις ίνες; Πέρσι που άλλαξαν πολλές καμπίνες για το vectoring περνούσαν δύο πορτοκαλί. Ίσως τελικά θα περάσουν χύμα τις ίνες μέσα στο μαύρο όταν χρειαστεί.

Είδα πως το κάνουν και σε άλλες περιοχές, θα υπάρχει λόγος. Τέλος πάντων, σημασία έχει πως φτιάχνουν δίκτυο και καμπίνες.  :Smile:

----------


## Mastoras

Καλησπέρα. Ξέρω οτι είναι παλιό θέμα αλλά θα ήθελα τη γνώμη σας. Βλέπω στο zip στο αρχείο παραρτημα 2 οτι η καμπίνα που με εξυπηρετεί έπρεπε να αναβαθμιστεί σε νεου τύπου VDSL το Q4 του 2017. Είναι η 1597-208. Δυστυχώς δεν έχει γίνει τίποτα και έχουμε μείνει με την παλιά ADSL με ότι αυτό συνεπάγεται.. Είναι πολύ απογοητευτικό το οτι κάποια στιγμή εγκρίθηκε ένα έργο για αναβάθμιση αλλά δεν πραγματοποιήθηκε. Οι άλλες καμπίνες στην περιοχή μου έχουν αναβαθμιστεί. Τώρα εγώ τι να περιμένω ? Να περάσουν άλλα 10+ χρόνια ελπίζοντας ?

Μπορώ να διαμαρτηρηθώ κάπου ? Αν μπορείτε να προτείνετε κάποιες ενέργειες που θα μπορούσα να κάνω θα με ενδιέφερε .. Ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------


## emeliss

> Καλησπέρα. Ξέρω οτι είναι παλιό θέμα αλλά θα ήθελα τη γνώμη σας. Βλέπω στο zip στο αρχείο παραρτημα 2 οτι η καμπίνα που με εξυπηρετεί έπρεπε να αναβαθμιστεί σε νεου τύπου VDSL το Q4 του 2017. Είναι η 1597-208. Δυστυχώς δεν έχει γίνει τίποτα και έχουμε μείνει με την παλιά ADSL με ότι αυτό συνεπάγεται.. Είναι πολύ απογοητευτικό το οτι κάποια στιγμή εγκρίθηκε ένα έργο για αναβάθμιση αλλά δεν πραγματοποιήθηκε. Οι άλλες καμπίνες στην περιοχή μου έχουν αναβαθμιστεί. Τώρα εγώ τι να περιμένω ? Να περάσουν άλλα 10+ χρόνια ελπίζοντας ?
> 
> Μπορώ να διαμαρτηρηθώ κάπου ? Αν μπορείτε να προτείνετε κάποιες ενέργειες που θα μπορούσα να κάνω θα με ενδιέφερε .. Ευχαριστώ πολύ


Σε κάποια αλλαγή πρέπει να βγήκε. Το ενημερωμένο είναι στην σελίδα της ΕΕΤΤ.
https://www.eett.gr/opencms/opencms/.../1stPhase/OTE/
Περιμένεις αν θα μπει σε επόμενη ετήσια ανάθεση.

----------


## jkoukos

To αρχείο που μνημονεύεις, προφανώς είναι το αρχικό μόνο που έχει τροποποιηθεί και πλέον η δικιά σου δεν υπάρχει.
Ο ΟΤΕ από τον Φλεβάρη του 2017 είχε ζητήσει αντικατάσταση (όπως είχε δικαίωμα) αριθμού καμπίνων στον προγραμματισμό, με άλλες στην ίδια περιοχή. Η δική σου λοιπόν βγήκε εκτός του τότε προγραμματισμού και στην θέση της μπήκε η 1597-137. Οι αλλαγές αυτές εγκρίθηκαν τον Νοέμβρη του 2017 από την ΕΕΤΤ. Δες το σχετικό επίσημο έγγραφο της ΕΕΤΤ.

----------


## Mastoras

> To αρχείο που μνημονεύεις, προφανώς είναι το αρχικό μόνο που έχει τροποποιηθεί και πλέον η δικιά σου δεν υπάρχει.
> Ο ΟΤΕ από τον Φλεβάρη του 2017 είχε ζητήσει αντικατάσταση (όπως είχε δικαίωμα) αριθμού καμπίνων στον προγραμματισμό, με άλλες στην ίδια περιοχή. Η δική σου λοιπόν βγήκε εκτός του τότε προγραμματισμού και στην θέση της μπήκε η 1597-137. Οι αλλαγές αυτές εγκρίθηκαν τον Νοέμβρη του 2017 από την ΕΕΤΤ. Δες το σχετικό επίσημο έγγραφο της ΕΕΤΤ.


Μάλιστα.. σε ευχαριστώ που ασχολήθηκες αν και μου έκανες την καρδιά περιβόλι... καλό 2030 λοιπόν και βλέπουμε. Να σαι καλά

----------


## Iris07

Ενδιαφέρον έχει ότι για κάμποσες καμπίνες η EETT δεν δέχτηκε τα στοιχεία και τους λόγους που έδωσε ο OTE..  :Cool: 

_7. Αντίθετα, η ΕΕΤΤ κρίνει ότι στις περιπτώσεις των υπαίθριων καμπινών του κατωτέρω πίνακα 3, τα επιπλέον στοιχεία που προσκόμισε η ΟΤΕ ΑΕ 
δεν επαρκούν για την αιτιολόγηση της μη υπαιτιότητας της ΟΤΕ ΑΕ αναφορικά με την τροποποίηση του επιχειρηματικού σχεδίου. 
Στο πλαίσιο αυτό, η ΕΕΤΤ θεωρεί ότι η ακύρωση του πλάνου αναβάθμισης των 27 υπαίθριων καμπινών του πίνακα 3 είναι υπαιτιότητας ΟΤΕ ΑΕ 
και κατά συνέπεια οι εν λόγω υπαίθριες καμπίνες θα συνυπολογισθούν κατά τον προσδιορισμό του ποσοστού απόκλισης από το αρχικό πλάνο ανάθεσης και των τυχόν κυρώσεων που προκύπτουν._

----------


## jkoukos

... και τελικά έβγαλε απόφαση πριν 3 μήνες ότι όλα είναι ΟΚ για το σύνολο των καμπίνων του ΟΤΕ, ότι δεν υλοποίησε το 3% (από το σύνολο των 14.852 καμπίνων), που είναι χαμηλότερο από το 10%, στο οποίο λαμβάνουν χώρα κυρώσεις.


*Spoiler:*




			25. Με βάση τα στοιχεία που υπέβαλε ο ΟΤΕ στο πλαίσιο της ολοκλήρωσης των Α’ και Γ’ Φάσεων (σχετ. κγ’), τις υπό σχετ. ιγ’ περιοδικές αναφορές του ΟΤΕ στο πλαίσιο του Κανονισμού Παρακολούθησης της ΕΕΤΤ (σχετ. ιγ’) καθώς και τις υπό σχετ. ιστ’ εκθέσεις ελέγχων της ΕΕΤΤ η ΕΕΤΤ διαπιστώνει ότι ο ΟΤΕ, ως όφειλε, ενεργοποίησε έως τις 31/12/2019 την τεχνολογία VDSL vectoring σε 11.724 από τις 11.854 αρχικά ανατεθειμένες υπαίθριες καμπίνες της Α’ Φάσης (ποσοστό 98,9%) και σε 2.719 από τις 2.998 αρχικά ανατεθειμένες καμπίνες της Γ’ Φάσης (ποσοστό 90,7%).
26. Λαμβάνοντας υπόψη τον αριθμό των υπαίθριων καμπινών, όπως αυτός διαμορφώθηκε με τις σχετικές τροποποιητικές αποφάσεις της ΕΕΤΤ (σημείο 16 ανωτέρω) τα ποσοστά επιτυχούς ενεργοποίησης γίνονται 99,2% για τη φάση Α’ και 94% για τη φάση Γ’.
27. Δεδομένου ότι και στις δύο περιπτώσεις το ποσοστό απόκλισης είναι μικρότερο του 10%, *δεν συντρέχει λόγος ελέγχου της υπαιτιότητας της απόκλισης* από το αρχικά εγκεκριμένο πλάνο υλοποίησης με τις υπό σχετ. η’ και θ’ αποφάσεις της ΕΕΤΤ, ώστε να εξεταστεί από την ΕΕΤΤ το ενδεχόμενο επιβολής κυρώσεων στον ΟΤΕ σύμφωνα με τα σημεία 12 και 14 του Παραρτήματος 3 της υπό σχετ. ζ’ απόφασης της ΕΕΤΤ.

----------


## Iris07

Θα έπρεπε να βγάζουν ποσοστό ανά A/K, όχι στο σύνολο..  :Cool:

----------


## jkoukos

Διυλίζουμε το κώνωπα. Έχεις υπόψη κάποια περιοχή που να έχει τόσο μεγάλο ποσοστό; Ποια είναι αυτή, για να δούμε το λόγο που έγινε αυτό;

----------


## Iris07

Δεν έχω στοιχεία, αλλά λογικά ο OTE κάνει τα έργα που αναλαμβάνει στα περισσότερα A/K σε μεγάλο ποσοστό πιστεύω.. άνω του 90%  :Thinking: 

Εκεί που θα είναι κάτω του 90% πιστεύω αξίζει και μία ποινή..
αλλά ίσως οι άλλες εταιρίες θα έχουν πιο πολύ πρόβλημα σε αυτό το πράγμα..

Βλέπε π.χ Wind που έχει αφήσει ακόμη κάποιες περιοχές χωρίς καμπίνες 12 μήνες μετά την τελευταία παράταση..

----------


## johnmegarythmos

> Καλησπέρα. Ξέρω οτι είναι παλιό θέμα αλλά θα ήθελα τη γνώμη σας. Βλέπω στο zip στο αρχείο παραρτημα 2 οτι η καμπίνα που με εξυπηρετεί έπρεπε να αναβαθμιστεί σε νεου τύπου VDSL το Q4 του 2017. Είναι η 1597-208. Δυστυχώς δεν έχει γίνει τίποτα και έχουμε μείνει με την παλιά ADSL με ότι αυτό συνεπάγεται.. Είναι πολύ απογοητευτικό το οτι κάποια στιγμή εγκρίθηκε ένα έργο για αναβάθμιση αλλά δεν πραγματοποιήθηκε. Οι άλλες καμπίνες στην περιοχή μου έχουν αναβαθμιστεί. Τώρα εγώ τι να περιμένω ? Να περάσουν άλλα 10+ χρόνια ελπίζοντας ?
> 
> Μπορώ να διαμαρτηρηθώ κάπου ? Αν μπορείτε να προτείνετε κάποιες ενέργειες που θα μπορούσα να κάνω θα με ενδιέφερε .. Ευχαριστώ πολύ


Μπορεις να παρεις τηλεφωνο στον οτε και ζητησεις το τηλεφωνο των μελητητων για τα εργα vdsl και ζητησεις να στο δωσουνε και να ρωτησεις ποτε προβλεπεται να γινει καποια αναβαθμιση. Και εγω την ιδια μοιρα εχω με εσενα αλλα σε αλλη περιοχη που αναβαθμιστηκε το 80% με οπτικη ινα και εγω ανηκω στο 20% που δεν αναβαθμιστηκαν. Αλλα τηλεφωνοντας στους μελετητες μου ειπανε οτι δεν προκειται να μπει κατι για επομενα 3 χρονια , ( πρεπει να εχει 1 χρονο αρα για τα επομενα 2 χρονια )  , επισης μου ειπε οτι οταν γινει το εργο θα μπουνε οπτικες ινες μεχρι τα σπιτια , ακομα και περιοχες που δεν ειχανε καθολου οπτικες ινες. Παντως προς το παρον εγω θα κοιταγα εναλλακτικο παροχο να δω τι ταχυτητες πιανει , αλλιως θα εβαζα το booster του οτε , ηδη εχει πεσει η τιμη στα 6,80 ευρω  τον μηνα επιπλεον στο παγιο. Οποτε εως τα 100gb εχεις full 4g  μετα δεν σταματαει το ιντερνετ αλλα μεγιστο 15mbs + οτι πιανεις απο την adsl ηδη ! Απο το καθολου υπαρχει και αυτη η λυση. Τελος κοιτα και για ασυρματο παροχο ιντερνετ  πχ skytelecom αμα πιανει.

----------


## Mastoras

> Μπορεις να παρεις τηλεφωνο στον οτε και ζητησεις το τηλεφωνο των μελητητων για τα εργα vdsl και ζητησεις να στο δωσουνε και να ρωτησεις ποτε προβλεπεται να γινει καποια αναβαθμιση. Και εγω την ιδια μοιρα εχω με εσενα αλλα σε αλλη περιοχη που αναβαθμιστηκε το 80% με οπτικη ινα και εγω ανηκω στο 20% που δεν αναβαθμιστηκαν. Αλλα τηλεφωνοντας στους μελετητες μου ειπανε οτι δεν προκειται να μπει κατι για επομενα 3 χρονια , ( πρεπει να εχει 1 χρονο αρα για τα επομενα 2 χρονια )  , επισης μου ειπε οτι οταν γινει το εργο θα μπουνε οπτικες ινες μεχρι τα σπιτια , ακομα και περιοχες που δεν ειχανε καθολου οπτικες ινες. Παντως προς το παρον εγω θα κοιταγα εναλλακτικο παροχο να δω τι ταχυτητες πιανει , αλλιως θα εβαζα το booster του οτε , ηδη εχει πεσει η τιμη στα 6,80 ευρω  τον μηνα επιπλεον στο παγιο. Οποτε εως τα 100gb εχεις full 4g  μετα δεν σταματαει το ιντερνετ αλλα μεγιστο 15mbs + οτι πιανεις απο την adsl ηδη ! Απο το καθολου υπαρχει και αυτη η λυση. Τελος κοιτα και για ασυρματο παροχο ιντερνετ  πχ skytelecom αμα πιανει.


Σε ευχαριστώ και εσένα για την απάντηση σου και εύχομαι να σε αναβαθμίσουν σύντομα. Είμαι σε εναλλακτικό πάροχο και μέχρι να λήξει το συμβόλαιο μέχρι αρχές του 2021 δε συμφέρει να πληρώσω ρήτρα 120 ευρώ για να πάω οτε.. Σκεφτόμουν να κάνω αυτό που είπες μετα τη λήξη του, να πάω ΟΤΕ για το speed booster. θα δοκιμάσω και αυτό που λές με τηλέφωνο στον ΟΤΕ μπας και μου πούνε κάποια πρόβλεψη αν και αμφιβάλλω οτι θα βγάλω άκρη..

Δε κρύβω οτι ζώ την απόλυτη ξενέρα πάντως.. είμαι σε περιοχή που κάλυψαν το 80% με VDSL και 3-4 km μακριά μου φέτος πλέον βάζουν FTTH.. Ασχολούμαι με ιντερνετ απο την αρχή του και πραγματικά θα ήθελα μια αξιοπρεπής σύνδεση να την αξιοποιήσω χρόνια τώρα. Πιστεύω θα με προλάβει το 5G και θα έχω αξιοπρεπές ίντερνετ πρίν τα 50 μου να μαστε καλά πρώτα !  :Smile:

----------


## jkoukos

> Εκεί που θα είναι κάτω του 90% πιστεύω αξίζει και μία ποινή..


Εξαρτάται, Αν όντως φταίει αυτός, καλώς να τιμωρηθεί. Φταίει όμως;
Π.χ. για αυτό που αναφέρθηκες, αρχικά η ΕΕΤΤ είπε ότι δεν απέδειξε με βεβαιότητα ότι δεν ήταν δική του υπαιτιότητα. Όμως 3 χρόνια μετά, άλλαξε την γνώμη.
Τι έγινε στην πορεία; Αρκεί να γνωρίζει κανείς την ιστορία.

Στο Α/Κ ΙΠΠΟΔΡΟΜΟΣ είχε αναλάβει 142 καμπίνες και ακύρωσε τις 20 (14,1%). Στα άλλα 2 κέντρα (Κέρκυρα και Κατερίνη) τα ποσοστά ήταν αντίστοιχα 0,04% και 0,01% (ανάξια αναφοράς).
Όμως όπως τελικά αποδείχθηκε, ο δήμος ήταν αυτός που δεν ήθελε και παρόλο τις επανειλημμένες προσπάθειες του ΟΤΕ, τελικά δεν βρέθηκε λύση και τα παράτησε. Μάλιστα αναβαθμίζοντας 10 καμπίνες σε γειτονικό Α/Κ εκτός προγραμματισμού.
Όλο το ιστορικό ξεκινά από εδώ και διαβάζεις τα μηνύματα και στην επόμενη σελίδα μέχρι εδώ, για να φθάσουμε στο σήμερα.

----------


## nemesis1

> Εξαρτάται, Αν όντως φταίει αυτός, καλώς να τιμωρηθεί. Φταίει όμως;
> Π.χ. για αυτό που αναφέρθηκες, αρχικά η ΕΕΤΤ είπε ότι δεν απέδειξε με βεβαιότητα ότι δεν ήταν δική του υπαιτιότητα. Όμως 3 χρόνια μετά, άλλαξε την γνώμη.
> Τι έγινε στην πορεία; Αρκεί να γνωρίζει κανείς την ιστορία.
> 
> Στο Α/Κ ΙΠΠΟΔΡΟΜΟΣ είχε αναλάβει 142 καμπίνες και ακύρωσε τις 20 (14,1%).Όμως όπως τελικά αποδείχθηκε, ο δήμος ήταν αυτός που δεν ήθελε και παρόλο τις επανειλημμένες προσπάθειες του ΟΤΕ, τελικά δεν βρέθηκε λύση και τα παράτησε. Μάλιστα αναβαθμίζοντας 10 καμπίνες σε γειτονικό Α/Κ εκτός προγραμματισμού.


Το ίδιο A/K είναι (Ιπποδρόμου) με την διαφορά ότι τα ΚΑΦΑΟ είναι σε άλλο Δήμο (Μοσχάτο).
Αυτό έχω καταλάβει δλε.

----------


## jkoukos

Πιθανόν. Το ζητούμενο είναι ότι πήγε εκεί που δεν είχε προβλήματα και ακύρωσε τα προγραμματισμένα. Άδικο για τους κατοίκους της περιοχής; Ναι!
Αλλά από την άλλη, ο κάθε πάροχος υποχρεούται να αποκαταστήσει το οδόστρωμα μόνο στο σημείο τομής σύμφωνα με τα ισχύοντα. Αν δεν το κάνει, να εφαρμοσθούν τα δέονται από τις όποιες αρμόδιες δημόσιες υπηρεσίες. 
Αν όμως ο κάθε δήμος βρίσκει ευκαιρία και ζητά επισκευή όλου του οδοστρώματος, εκεί μιλάμε για άλλη τάξη μεγέθους εξόδων και ανάλογα την περίπτωση, μπορεί να το κάνει ή να το αρνηθεί. Κανείς δεν τον υποχρεώνει.

----------

